#ubuntu-br 2011-08-29
<sandrossv> Boa Noite
<moskvat> salve salve pessoas
<moskvat> alguém conhece algum site de fale sobre a tecnologia 4G de forma mais abrangente???
<moskvat> preciso desenvolver um projeto sobre ele.
<nuno_nunes> não sei
<gabezao> ja tentou a teleco moskvat ?
<moskvat> preciso de mais conteúdo
<moskvat> tenho que fazer sobre a evolução até o 4G
<gabezao> ?
<gabezao> e nao tem la?
<gabezao> nao lembro..
<moskvat> tem
<moskvat> mas... preciso de mais conteúdo, de forma mais específica
<hapy> talvez nao tem algum link no olhar digital que lhe ajude moskvat
<moskvat> vou olhar
<udk> moskvat: que "tipo" de 4g?
<moskvat> na verdade vou falar sobre o todo
<moskvat> lte é uma delas
<moskvat> udk, não encontrei nenhum livro em português ainda
<udk> lol
<nuno_nunes> omg
<udk> livro em portugues de 4g? espera estarem vendendo 7g
<moskvat> encontrei em ingles
<moskvat> mas custa uns 250, 300 moedas
<moskvat> aiaauiaha
<andretyn> Boa noite
<nuno_nunes> :)
<rafaelcanoas> boa noite aos (as) senhores(as) dessa, tenho um problema com meu ubuntu. os icones e paineis sumirão da tela... se puderem, me ajudem, por favor
<Stockholder> faz assim
<Stockholder> ctrl+alt+f1 depois coloca seu login e senha, depois digite sudo killall Xorg, ele vai fazer logoff, tomara que vc nao tenha nada q precise salvar
<andretyn> ShadowBelmolve, melhor fazer sudo service gdm stop
<andretyn> depois sudo service gdm start
<rafaelcanoas> bem, creio que fui eu mesmo que baguncei o Xorg, : (  .. eu logo e os icones não aparecem... acontece com todos os usuarios do sistema
<andretyn> a linhas acima eram para Stockholder
<rafaelcanoas> : )
<rafaelcanoas> bom, se ninguem pode me ajudar, poderiam me indicar um site qualquer na rede onde eu possa encontrar algum  esclarecimento
<andretyn> rafaelcanoas, faça como o Stockholder falou, e veja o que acontece, veja as linhas acima
<andretyn> rafaelcanoas, qual o seu ubuntu, é o 11.04?
<rafaelcanoas> sim
<rafaelcanoas> 11,10
<rafaelcanoas> é o que dis o sistema
<andretyn> rafaelcanoas, tá rodando o unity, o novo gerenciador de janela
<rafaelcanoas> boa pergunta, instalei um 9.* e atualizei pela net, so novo com o pinguim, então não sei
<andretyn> rafaelcanoas, o 11.10 é beta ainda, congelou ontem, pega o 11.04 e faça uma instalação limpa
<andretyn> rafaelcanoas, tem alguma coisa no seu home?
<rafaelcanoas> obrigado pela ajuda, vou baixar e instalar, e depois retorno se der algum problema... ou so pra conversar mesmo.. : )
<Stockholder> alguem ai sabe onde eu axo o chromium pra baixar?
<Stockholder> pra ubuntu/deb?
<xGrind> Stockholder; sudo apt-cache search chromium
<xGrind> Stockholder; ou digita na central de programas do ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> instala o chrome
<nuno_nunes> xD
<andretyn> nuno_nunes, é tudo a mesma b'sta:)
<nuno_nunes> é a mesma coisa
<nuno_nunes> lol
<xGrind> o chromium ja esta na central de programas. mais facil do q procurar no site
<nuno_nunes>  queres o download
<nuno_nunes> W: Falha ao obter http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/c/chromium-browser/chromium-codecs-ffmpeg_12.0.742.112~r90304-0ubuntu0.11.04.1_i386.deb
<nuno_nunes>   
<nuno_nunes> W: Falha ao obter http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/c/chromium-browser/chromium-browser_12.0.742.112~r90304-0ubuntu0.11.04.1_i386.deb
<nuno_nunes>   
<nuno_nunes> W: Falha ao obter http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/c/chromium-browser/chromium-browser-l10n_12.0.742.112~r90304-0ubuntu0.11.04.1_all.deb
<nuno_nunes> era isto que querias
<andretyn> !apt-get, nuno_nunes
<ubottu-br> andretyn: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<nuno_nunes> lol
<nuno_nunes> xD
<nuno_nunes> !apt-get xmms
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'apt-get xmms' not found
<andretyn> ubottu-br, bot burro
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'bot burro' not found
<hapy> nuno_nunes: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Instalando-o-navegador-Google-Chrome-no-Ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho o chrome
<nuno_nunes> xD
<nuno_nunes> eu estou a dizer a andretyn
<hapy> nuno_nunes: perdao amigo.....
<nuno_nunes> na boa
<nuno_nunes> Não há problema
<nuno_nunes> Eu trabalho mais com o firefox e opera
<andretyn> nuno_nunes, eu acho o opera melhor que firefox 8D
<andretyn> soh que é proprietário & cia, kkkkk
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho perfil de identidades no firefox
<andretyn> O opera tem faz tempo! mas, como eu disse, é proprietário e o pessoal free não gosta!
<hapy> so temos uma certeza: internet explorer nunca, é o pior, pesquisas dizem q qm usa internet explorer tem QI menor kkkkkk
<andretyn> hapy, quem disse que o ie é navegador, para mim, ele é um tremendo cavalo de troia :)
<nuno_nunes> Internet explorer eu nem utilizo nada quando estou em windows
<hapy> piorr kkkkkkkkkkkkkk, é oq menos faz: navegar
<hapy> no windows eu desinstalei ele, é um atraso na vida
<nuno_nunes> eu não o posso tirar
<nuno_nunes> por causa do antivirus
<nuno_nunes> xD
<claudio-tux> boa noite
<peregrinator_six> Boa.
<claudio-tux> alguem sabe como muda a imagem da tela de login do gnome3?
<Agua> boa noite
<peregrinator_six> Bom dia.
<hapy> talvez instalando o ailurus ou ubuntu tweak vc consiga modificar a tela de login claudio-tux
<superjacaman> alguém já usou o lubuntu aqui?
<Stockholder> tem algum zumbi ai?
<hapy> claudio-tux: eu nao tenho certeza disso, no gnome 2 é possivel trocar com esses softwares
<Stockholder> lol
<Stockholder> tem
<Stockholder> superjacaman: ja usei o kubuntu
<hapy> vlw pela parte q me toca Stockholder aeuaheuhaeua
<Stockholder> o lubuntu eh baseado usa o fluxbox
<Stockholder> uhaeuheauheauhaeuh
<Stockholder> hapy: eh q eu sou zumbi tb :p
<Stockholder> ops
<Stockholder> o kubuntu nao
<Stockholder> usei outro
<hapy> hehehehe  =]
<Stockholder> putz
<Stockholder> como eh o nome msmo
<Stockholder> ele nao usa flux neh kde
<superjacaman> to baixando aqui o lubunto falo q é bem leve vamo ve
<Stockholder> o lubuntu usa o flux
<hapy> so muda a interface grafica, pode ser instalado o ubunto com gnome, porem é so baixar via apt-get a interface desejada(xfce,window maker,kde......)
<Stockholder> isso
<superjacaman> aham mas tipo na descrição dessa distro tava q ela é voltada pra computação rapida e leve
<Stockholder> xfce
<Stockholder> o xubuntu q eu instalei usava xfce
<bjdogordo> Agua: bjdogordo cajuuh Cesar_Augusto chilicuil  claudio-tux corvolino EduardeCalibal Geowany Andre_Gondim insert j0su3 jeflui joaquimjuniors_ klebers locobot_1 m4v magnific Maninho|fuis nhandler nictuku niko portugol9 Pskol ptl redpill Ricardo__ root sandrossv semeion slipky soldado squidy Stockholder superjacaman sybreed tux-vaio-mg ubuntulo1  wet xGrind xleonardox ZNC : Qual cliente IRC vcs utilizam? Abraço
<xGrind> bjdor; nao precisa de um snicks ne man?
<xGrind> bjdogordo
<superjacaman> KVirc
<xGrind> uso xchat
<bjdogordo> brigadao gente :D
<xGrind> bjdogordo; mas depende mano. se usa kde => kvirc, gnome => xchat
<xGrind> ;)
<bjdogordo> hmm, uso o xfce, tem algum especifico xGrind
<xGrind> bjdogordo; eu usava xfce tb. mas ta bugando aki. pode usar xchat mesmo
<xGrind> é completo
<bjdogordo> blz vle
<bjdogordo> **vlw
<xGrind> xD
<Gladonias> Boa noite/dia!
<hapy> boa
<Gladonias> hapy, estao debatendo sobre algo?
<Gladonias> Talvez nao ;D
<hapy> nada nada, agora eu iria para a web para ver como instalar o xfce no ubuntu, estou com o gnome 2. Eu ja instalei o xfce em outro pc mas nao lembro mais a linha de codigo completa do apt-get
<Gladonias> Ah.
<Gladonias> E porque vc nao baixa o xubuntu?
<hapy> ta consumindo muita memoria, o gnome trabalhava com 400 mb agora ta perto de 1 gb de consumo
<Gladonias> trabalho pra formatar ne? :/
<hapy> aham
<Gladonias> Deve ser o Unity que aumentou o consumo.
<Gladonias> :S
<hapy> eu qro as 2 interfaces, quero decidir no login qual utiliar:D
<corvolino> bah
<Gladonias> Ah.
<hapy> pior q estou no ubuntu classico, nem qro ver unity na minha frente
<Gladonias> Quando instala uma outra interface, ela ja aparece disponnivel no login, ou precisa configurar mais alguma coisa?
<Gladonias> hapy, eu uso Unity, mais porque, como tenho um netbook, ele valoriza muito o espaco da tela. E isso me ajuda bastante.
<hapy> é só selecionar bem embaixo na hora do login, tem a opcao
<Gladonias> Hm, disso eu sei, a duvida er asoh se ele ia pra la automatico, ou precisava configurar o login do gnome bla bla bla
<Gladonias> Mas ok.
<hapy> aham, pra net é show de bola. Ele implementaram a unity por questao de evolucao mesmo, o estilo do menu do gnome 2 é sem codicoes para uma telo touch
<hapy> *tela touch e4
<Gladonias> Agora, que o unity precisa melhorar, sem duvida.
<Gladonias> Eu usei o unity no tempo do ubuntu netbook remix. E t edigo uma coisa, 1000x melhor que antigamente.
<hapy> eu instalei ognome 3 a tempos atras, ficou show de bola
<Gladonias> kubuntu consome muita memoria?
<hapy> hehehe
<Gladonias> uahUHAUHA
<hapy> é KDE, ele consome um pouco mais, porem tem mais efeitos visuais
<Gladonias> nad amais justo
<hapy> aham
<Gladonias> muita gente away aqui
<hapy> coisa mais fácil de instalar o xfce Gladonias , é só ir no sinaptic dãã, nao me toquei =P
<claudio-tux> alguem acordado?
<Gladonias> hapy UHAUHauHA
<superjacaman> é o lubuntu é mais rapido msm
<Gladonias> claudio-tux o/
<claudio-tux> alguem sabe como alterar a imagem de fundo do gdm?
<claudio-tux> uso o gnome3
<hapy> bem mais leve, usava o gnome num processador amd turionX2 era uma chaleira, fica de 80 a 100 graus, agora com o xfce ta em 60, 70 graus
<Gladonias> ja instalou, hapy?
<hapy> eu troquei o plano de fundo com o ailurus ou gnome tweak claudio-tux
<xGrind> saiu o ubuntu beta?
<hapy> Gladonias:  tinha instalado num outro note(amd), agora estou baixando para instalar nesse pc q tenho aki, o problema q tenho 512 de banda contratada e qndo o server percebe q tem download baixa pra 300kb, pensa em LIXO
<Gladonias> :/
<Gladonias> Eu penso em instalar o KDE, mas meu netbook num aguenta o tranco nao, to esperando comprar um desktop pra colocar o kubuntu ou o fedora
<Gladonias> No site da linux foundation postaram que o fedora eh o melhor linux pra desktop e o ubuntu o melhor p/ notebooks
<Gladonias> Fiquei curioso...
<Gladonias> xGrind que eu saiba ainda ta no alfa 3
<xGrind> Gladonias; eu vi um cara ae falando q tinha saido o beta. achei estranho ;D
<superjacaman> é tem o alfa
<hapy> eu ja nao sou mto Fã do kde, qnto mais rápido e consumo de processador e memória  baixo melhor, mas é gosto de cada pessoa =]
<superjacaman> com o gnome 3 né
<Gladonias> xGrind o beta 1 soh dia 1/9
<superjacaman> esse lubuntu num sei o q usa de front mas ele é bem rapido
<Gladonias> hapy, claro, meio impossivel unir tanto recurso grafico com baixo consumo de memoria e processador, mas as vezes eh bom fazer uma experiencia :S
<hapy> Gladonias: semrpe :D
<Gladonias> superjacaman, eu tbm nao sei o que o lubuntu usa de front
<superjacaman> alguém sabe como instalar o plugin do flash pro chromium pelo terminal?
<Gladonias> Aproveitar que to c/ o uma aba aberta, o beta 2 sai dia 22/9 e a versao final dia 13/10
<corvolino> superjacaman, flashplugin
<corvolino> pesquisa por isso na central
<corvolino> ;s
<corvolino> xGrind, seu timeco perdeu hein
<Gladonias> corvolino superjacaman dar um apt-get em flashplugin funciona soh pro firefox nao?
<xGrind> corvolino; faz parte :D
<corvolino> hahaha
<Gladonias> que eu saiba o flash no chromium atualiza pelo navegador mesmo, ele que se vira.
<superjacaman> vamos descobrir agora rs
<Gladonias> ;D
<corvolino> Gladonias, aqui  no arch eu instalo o pacote e pega
<hapy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule   datas programadas pela canonical...
<corvolino> no ubuntu deve ser assim
<corvolino> haha
<superjacaman> é pelo terminal funcionou de boa
<superjacaman> flashplugin-installer
<Agua> olá, bom dia
<Gladonias> bom dia
<Agua> =)
<Agua> alguem saberia me dizer oq é keyboard_handler
<Gladonias> :S
<Gladonias> Agora que to ouvindo falar nisso
<hapy> nao vejo a hora de ter uma nova versao LTS... é bem melhor, funciona bem melhor e com uma velocidade legal
<Gladonias> ja viu se o google tem algo, Agua?
<Gladonias> A prox vai ser a 12.04 ne, hapy?
<Gladonias> Prox LTS*
<Agua> Manipulador de teclado ... hum
<Gladonias> corvolino O Arch eh bom?
<hapy> Gladonias: pelo oq li na net sim, espero que eles corrijam o bug que tem no kernel até lá, a minha bateria nao dura mto com a versao 2.6-38+
<hapy> alguem mais teve problema com a bateria do kernel usado pelo 11.04?
<Gladonias> Mas a partir da oneiric ja vem o kernel 3.0
<Agua> que bug tem nesse kernel ?
<corvolino> Gladonias, uso e gosto :)
<Gladonias> deve ter sido corrigido
<Gladonias> corvolino, vou ler um pouco sobre o arch.
<hapy> Gladonias: o 3 continua com o bug, testei hj a tarde ...
<corvolino> Gladonias, bele
<Gladonias> hapy, nuss, tu ja enviou feedback?
<Gladonias> corvolino, nao agora, senao eu durmo.
<hapy> Agua: as baterias nao duram muito, onde na versao do kernel do 10.04 dura 2:30, na versao do 11.04 dura 1:30hrs
<Agua> hapy,  caraca ....
<Gladonias> Meu netbook dura em torno de 3:30, hapy.
<Agua> eu uso note, xii =\
<hapy> Gladonias: nao envei nada, nao sei nem por onde comecar pra enviar um feedback pra eles
<Agua> deve ser um problema de gerenciamento de energia
<Gladonias> uahUAHUAH, eu tbm nao sei, mas nao deve ser dificil, e deve ser no minimo em ingles hapy
<hapy> EAUAHEUAHEUEA Gladonias
<Gladonias> ah nao ser que sua bateria nao seja de litio, hapy, o que eh pouquissimo provavel.
<hapy> o geito é ficar ligado nas tomadas ao redor para poupar os ciclos da bateira kkkkkkkkk
<Gladonias> qnto tempo que tu tem esse note?
<corvolino> tranquilo Gladonias :)
<hapy> hehehe, é de litio sim :D nao tem mais de chumbo
<hapy> 2 meses Gladonias
<Agua> tem NiCD
<Gladonias> hapy, saca esse link http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/docs/lkml/reporting-bugs.html
<Agua> hapy, se nao resolverem o problema compra uma bateria de carro pra levar na mochila
<Gladonias> essas que Agua falou tem um tal efeito memoria dos diabos, detona a bateria rapidinho.
<Gladonias> KKK
<Agua> NiCD é pessimo
<hapy> Agua: Claro, ja estou pesquisando, bateria blindada, nao precisa ficar repondo dom agua :D akopkpodskpa
<Agua> hapy,  claro! sem manutenção
<hapy> vou encerrar a sessao e usar o xfce, ja volto
<Gladonias> Em falar em bug, alguem ai, qndo poe pra visualizar o documento no libreoffice, ele fecha sozinho?
<hapy> meu deeus, q estranho esse xfce, se poupar memória vou ficar com ele senao apt-get remove
<Gladonias> e ae hapy? pc ta respirando ae?
<hapy> nao ta legal, ta consumindo 70 mb de
<hapy> RAM
<Gladonias> :S
<Gladonias> fica no gnome, qndo lancar 11.10 tu baixa xubuntu direto
<Agua> hapy, vc tem quanto de ram ?
<hapy> Gladonias: eu to meio q atrapalhado, provavelmente farei isso ou irei para o gnome 3, so q ele ta meio pesadinho tbm
<hapy> tenho 4 gb
<Gladonias> nuss 4gb e tu ta reclamando do gnome?
<Agua> hum
<Agua> eu to usando o gnome 3
<hapy> porem na 10.04 nao consumia tnto assim. é as minha loucuras com perfeccionismo
<Gladonias> uahUAHUHA
<Agua> não sei do ubuntu, mas o gnome 3 do fedora tá show
<Agua> muito bom
<Gladonias> tu ta no fedora ae, agua?
<Agua> Gladonias, to
<Gladonias> to afim de colocar fedora no meu prox desktop...
<Gladonias> e manter ubuntu no netbook, e no notebook qndo eu providenciar, que esse aqui ta pedindo aposentadoria.
<hapy> tens o tuto Agua pra ubuntu, uma vez achei no vivaolinux, mas nao lembro
<Agua> po, show de bola, detectou minha placa wi-fi, a resolução wide ... tudo de boa
<Gladonias> hapy http://askubuntu.com/questions/22946/how-do-i-install-the-latest-version-of-gnome-3
<Agua> até a versão 10.04 do ubuntu eu passei raiva com placa wi-fi e resolução
<Gladonias> cara, nunca tive esses problemas que vc ta falando nao, Agua.
<hapy> Agua: brigadao, ja estou desinstalando o xfce,
<Agua> Gladonias, note é dificil, uns hardwares desconhecidos
<Agua> ainda mais esses notes genericos
<Agua> ai é fods
<hapy> nao tem algum geito de deixar o gnome 2 e 3 no note, apesar de ser uma atualizacao para poder escolher na hora do login?
<hapy> ja ouvi em falback, mas nao sei mto bem
<Gladonias> Eu nao faco a minima ideia.
<Gladonias> Note generico eh tenso mesmo.
<Agua> bom dia pra vocês, vou dormir o/
<Gladonias> Agua, falow
<Gladonias> acho que vou tbm
<Agua> =)
<Gladonias> Boa noite/dia, galera.
<Agua> fui
<hapy> fiquei no vacuo aki
<superjacaman> rs
<xGrind> hapy \o
<hapy> heheh
<hapy> alguem ja consegui a facanha de instalar o gnome 3 e poder usar o gnome  2 e 3 qndo quiser?
<superjacaman> rs no ubuntu dá pra escolher né na tela de login o front
<xGrind> gnome 2 e 3 juntos? o.O
<xGrind> eu to com o 2 . mageia aki ;x
<hapy> hmm
<hapy> vou deixar atulizando o gnome aki, boa noite pra quem fica, aqle abraco
<cajuuh> alguém sabe como instalar o syntaxhighlighting do google?
<sandrossv> cajuuh: instalar aonde ?
<cajuuh> sandrossv: aí é que tá, já me disseram que preciso instalar em um servidor, outro que é pra instalar no blog e eu encontrei um blog que diz pra instalar na minha máquina
<cajuuh> sandrossv: to voando eu só queria por uma msg naquelas caixas de código que aparecem nos blogs
<sandrossv> cajuuh: wordpress ?
<cajuuh> blogger
<sandrossv> cajuuh: eu mudei pro wordpress por causa disso :/
<sandrossv> wordpress é só colocat [sourcecode "Bash"]echo 'oi'[/sourcecode]
<cajuuh> sandrossv: de fato eu encontrei outros blogs falando desse wp-syntaxhighlighter
<cajuuh> acho que vou fazer o mesmo cara
<sandrossv> vo dormi, boa noite
<cajuuh> sandrossv: vlw
<rafaelsoaresbr> Bom dia Ubunteiros!
<claudio-tux> bom dia
<claudio-tux> como altero a imagem de fundo do gdm?
<claudio-tux> uso o gnome3
<jonatasnona> bom dia pessoal
<jonatasnona> alguém teve problemas com links simbólicos após instalar o apache2 no natty?
<Perdidonline> E aeeee
<Perdidonline> Como esta esse chat?
<Perdidonline> hhaushaushau
<Perdidonline> Tdo mundo morto?
<jonatasnona> alguém tem problemas com links simbólicos no apache?
<gabezao> nao...
<gabezao> qual o problema jonatasnona ?
<Perdidonline> Qdo estou vendo filmes no ubuntu, toda hora entra no modo standby automaticamente...tem como impedir iso acontecer?
<hapy> pessoal, estou instalando o gnome 3 e surgiu a seguinte perginta: http://pastebin.com/bC0HrEtJ    É arriscado se eu instalar a versao do mantenedor do pacote?
<hapy> Perdidonline: vai no gerenciamento de energia amigo...
<jonatasnona> gabezao, antes eu usava links simbólicos na pasta /var/www/ que apontavam para algum projeto web na minha pasta home
<jonatasnona> gabezao, mas depois que instalei o natty o apache2 não aponta de jeito nenhum para fora do /var/www/
<claudio-tux> bom dia
<jonatasnona> gabezao, dá um erro de permissão, tipo... "você não tem permissões para acessar o /dir neste servidor"
<claudio-tux> alguem sabe como mudo a imagem de fundo do gdm?
<jonatasnona> gabezao, "Forbidden"
<gabezao> e o arquivo que o link aponta
<gabezao> tem permissao
<gabezao> pro www-data ler jonatasnona ?
<jonatasnona> gabezao, lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root
<gabezao> esse é o link jonatasnona
<gabezao> e o arquivo que o link aponta?
<jonatasnona> gabezao, o arquivo tá na minha home e as permissões estã para jonatas jonatas
<gabezao> coloca a leitura pra todos jonatasnona
<gabezao> e teste...
<gabezao> chmod a+r /arquivo
<jonatasnona> gabezao, cara não funciona de jeito nenhum
<jonatasnona> gabezao, já tentei muita coisa e nada
<gabezao> jonatasnona,
<gabezao> veja no log de erros
<gabezao> qual o erro que aparece
<rodrigo39-48987> olá
<rodrigo39-48987> alguém pode mim ajudar com um DHCP server:
<rodrigo39-48987> ?
<hapy> tipo?
<rodrigo39-48987> eu configurei o DHCP certinho de acordo com o manual
<gabezao> min ajudar?
<jonatasnona> gabezao, Symbolic link not allowed or link target not accessible
<rodrigo39-48987> as máquinas clientes recebem o ip normalmente
<rodrigo39-48987> mas o servidor n consegue compartilhar a internet
<gabezao> jonatasnona,
<gabezao> da um ls no link e cola pra mim
<hapy> nao é problema de mascaramento ....
<gabezao> rodrigo39-48987, ele recebe o ip do gateway?
<rodrigo39-48987> hapy: vou verificar
<hapy> vc testou se funcionava a internet configurando o ip manualmente antes rodrigo39-48987 ?
<gabezao> pode ser caminho errado jonatasnona
<gabezao> ou falta uma opçao
<gabezao> no seu apache
<gabezao> Options FollowSymLinks
<gabezao> isso dentro do 000-default
<jonatasnona> gabezao, lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   31 2011-08-29 09:30 avesweb -> /home/jonatas/Projetos/avesweb/
<gabezao> deve ser essa opçao que falta jonatasnona
<gabezao> =)
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.  Estou com um problema com o gparted, queria mover uma partição ntfs em um disco danificado, para retirar a area de dados da area danificada porém o gparted recusa trabalhar com o disco devido aos danos.  Quais são minhas alternativas para mover partições?
<EduardeCalibal> Para redimencionar uso o ntfsresize mas não achei parâmetros nele para mover.
<jonatasnona> gabezao, não funcionou... dá uma olhada na conf do 000-default
<jonatasnona> gabezao, http://pastie.org/2448594
<rodrigo39-48987> alguém poderia mim ajudar com o DHCP server. O hapy saiu :(
<EduardeCalibal> ...acho que vou criar outra partição e clonar nela com dd...
<EduardeCalibal> rodrigo39-48987, qual sua dúvida?
<gabezao> mas o erro continua o mesmo jonatasnona ?
<gabezao> vc resetou o apache?
<jonatasnona> gabezao, sim cara
<jonatasnona> gabezao, resetei o apache
<gabezao> e o erro é o mesmo ainda jonatasnona ?
<gabezao> no apache?
<gabezao> no log.
<jonatasnona> gabezao, sim
<nT4BR> alguem ai saca de chave publica/privada?
<jonatasnona> gabezao, como vc cria links simbólicos?
<gabezao> ln -s /alvo /link
<gabezao> ta certo o seu link.
<jonatasnona> gabezao, posi é, pensei que era isso
<nT4BR> alguém pode me ajudar como gerar uma chave publica (id_rsa.pub) de uma chave privada (id_rsa) ?
<jonatasnona> gabezao, tu viu a conf do 000-default?
<gabezao> sim, esta ok jonatasnona
<jonatasnona> gabezao, pois é cara, passei o final de semana todo procurando uma solução e não achei nada
<jonatasnona> gabezao, não faço a mínima idéia do que é isso
<hapy> alguem sabe como adicionar aplets na barra de tarrefa do gnome 3 ?
<gabezao> é link de pasta né jonatasnona ?
<gabezao> tenta ver as permissoes de todos os arquivos, nao sei..
<jonatasnona> gabezao, ok
<jonatasnona> gabezao, isso, o link é de pasta
<gabezao> chomod -R 777 /home/jonatas/Projetos/avesweb/
<gabezao> so pra testar
<gabezao> depois colocamos uma permissao mais segura
<jonatasnona> gabezao, ok
<gabezao> rodrigo098235,
<gabezao> cole seu arquivo de configuraçao
<gabezao> do dhcp
<gabezao> fica mais facil alguem te ajudar assim
<rodrigo098235> EduardeCalibal: é o seguinte, eu configurei um servidor DHCP que distribui os IPs normalmente. Meu servidor tem duas placas de redes onde por uma chega a internet e por outra distribui os IP. Só que as máquinas clientes n tem acesso a internet somente o servidor. Já coloquei para o DHCP distribuir o gateway do próprio servidor, o gatway do roteador e nada...
<gabezao> rodrigo098235,
<rodrigo098235> gabezao: qual arquivo de configuração vc quer:
<rodrigo098235> ?
<gabezao> rodrigo098235,
<gabezao> vc fez o nat?
<rodrigo098235> oi
<rodrigo098235> acho que n
<rodrigo098235> quer dizer
<rodrigo098235> n
<gabezao> então é isso
<gabezao> suas placas de rede nao se comunicao entre si
<jonatasnona> gabezao, era permissão cara
<jonatasnona> gabezao, acho que foi na hora do backup
<jonatasnona> gabezao, deve ter mudado alguma coisa nas permissões de arquivo
<jonatasnona> gabezao, vlw a força ae cara
<gabezao> rodrigo098235,
<gabezao> sysctl -w net.ipv4.ip_forward=1
<gabezao> tenta isso
<gabezao> e tenta navegar de uma maquina cliente
<gabezao> se nao tiver nenhuma regra de iptables impedindo deve funfar
<gabezao> e tem q fazer o MASQUERADE
<gabezao> tb
<gabezao> esqueci
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que o rodrigo estava sem uma ponte entre as placas mesmo.  Mas se o pc dele é um gateway de rede não é necessário.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<wzk> bom dia!
<Gladonias> Bom dia povo.
<hapy> acabei de instalr o gnome 3, baixei uns temas para instalar no gnome, porem nao ser como fazer, alguem pode ajudar ai
<Gladonias> E ae, Agua? o/
<Gladonias> hapy ;P
<Gladonias> Conseguiu o Gnome3 hapy?
<hapy> Gladonias: consegui cara, consome 700 mb, nao mudou nada o consumo de memória do gnome 2 para o 3, porem nao  sei como instalar os temas
<hapy> vou dar uma saidinha, almocooo. Abraco Gladonias Agua
<Gladonias> :/
<Gladonias> Falow hapy
<Gladonias> Galera away aqui :x
<Agua> caraca, meu primo viu o carro do streetview andando no bairro ... aehaheeah ele ficou seguindo o carro
<hapy> hehehe
<Agua> levando em conta que aqui é cuiabá, é novidade hehe
<pablord> Pessoal, como instalo o gimp 2.7.3 mantendo o atual gimp 2.6 pelo PPA?
<pablord> Se eu instalar pelo source, no arquivo INSTALL diz pra mim instalar com outro prefixo que não esteja no caminho de procura (acho que isto quer dizer o $PATH), então o prefixo diferente quer dizer instalar numa pasta diferente?
<rodrigo__32847> olá
<rodrigo__32847> tive aqui mais cedo falando de servidor DHCP
<rodrigo__32847> hapy:
<rodrigo__32847> um parceiro seu mim orientou a configurar o NAT
<rodrigo__32847> hapy: cara pesquisei que só como configurar isso no ubuntu e n obtive sucesso
<rodrigo__32847> hapy: baixei o dnsmasq, asmas dá erro na porta 53
<rodrigo__32847> hapy: como configuro o NAT para as máquinas clientes possam ter acesso a internet?
<rodrigo__32847> alguém mim ajudaria?
<rodrigo__32847> EduardeCalibal: oi, lembrei que foi vc...
<rodrigo__32847> foi mal
<rodrigo__34345> todos em almoço :(
<rodrigo__34345> Alguém mais aqui entende de DHCP server?
<sandrossv> rodrigo__34345: como ta organizado a tua rede ai ?
<rodrigo__34345> pronto
<rodrigo__34345> quero fazer um servidor que distribua os ip automaticamente
<rodrigo__34345> coloquei uma CPU com duas placas de redes
<rodrigo__34345> uma recebe o ip cutomaticamente da internet
<rodrigo__34345> a outra distribui o ip para minha subrede
<rodrigo__34345> a distribuição dos ips já está sendo feita normalmente
<rodrigo__34345> mas os computadores não tem acesso a internet
<rodrigo__34345> o EduardeCalibal mim aconselhou a configurar o NAT
<rodrigo__34345> mas n obtive sucesso
<rodrigo__34345> sandrossv: o que acha?
<rodrigo__34345> sandrossv: ?
<sandrossv> rodrigo__34345: procura um bom livro sobre iptables mano
<rodrigo__34345> hum
<rodrigo__34345> blz então
<sandrossv> rodrigo__34345: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=111972
<rodrigo__34345> vou vasculhar a net mais uma vez
<sandrossv> pode adaptar isso ae
<rodrigo__34345> vlw
<Perdidonline> pessoal
<Gladonias> Ae povo.
<Perdidonline> alguem conhece algum programa
<Perdidonline> parecido com ccleaner?
<Perdidonline> Toh reparando que tda vez que apago um pacote fica pastas ocultas no ubuntu
<Perdidonline> home/usuario
<Gladonias> tu ja tentou apt-get remove --purge nomedopacote
<Perdidonline> lá sempr tem pasta oculta de pacotes removidos
<Perdidonline> removo pelo symantic
<Perdidonline> acho que eh assim que se escreve
<Gladonias> hm.
<Perdidonline> e não sei pq deixa essas pastas por ai
<Perdidonline> eu não coneco a estrutura do linux pra remover tudo manualmente
<Gladonias> Tu ja usou o "mantenedor do sistema" ?
<Perdidonline> mas me irrita pq abro minha pasta pessoal e dou um ctrl+H e lá estão as pastas
<Perdidonline> tentei usar hj... mas achei uma besteira sem tamanha
<Perdidonline> ele queria apagar todos meus programas nao oficiais
<Perdidonline> por exemplo tweetdeck
<Perdidonline> teamviwer5 e chrome
<Gladonias> tenta o bleachbit, Perdidonline
<Gladonias> da uma olhada nas caracteristicas ae http://bleachbit.sourceforge.net/features Perdidonline
<Perdidonline> esse problema esta me desanimando com o ubuntu
<Perdidonline> no windows parece que tdo eh mais simples
<Perdidonline> :(
<Gladonias> Perdidonline, alem do bleachbit tenta o gconf-cleaner
<Gladonias> E ae Perdidonline, feedback?
<Perdidonline> Estou executando o bleachbit
<Perdidonline> vai demorar cerca de 20 minutos ainda
<jyooruje> pessoal
<jyooruje> alguem aqui me ajuda com uma duvida no wine?
<gabe`sono> qual a duvidaaaaaaaaaaa
<jyooruje> estou a tentar correr um programa
<jyooruje> mas o wine diz que n e 16bit
<jyooruje> e nao arranca
<Gladonias> jyooruje ja tentou nas configs do wine?
<jyooruje> sim
<jyooruje> e nao da nada
<Gladonias> Wine eh um saco mesmo pra configurar, varia muuuuito de pc pra pc.
<Gladonias> Eu mantenho quase tudo default e ele roda bastante coisa.
<jyooruje> e a primeira vez que tambem nao funciona para mim
<gabe`sono> ta querendo rodar oq no wine jyooruje ?
<jyooruje> um jogo
<gabe`sono> pq nao coloca no dualbot jyooruje ?
<jyooruje> eu n uso windows
<gabe`sono> okkk
<Stockholder> boa noite pessoal
<Stockholder> galera
<Stockholder> alguem aki sabe usar o facebook chat com o finch?
<tuxuserrrs> hi hapy
<tuxuserrrs> esto com o gnome3, tem com o adicionar os applets na barra?
<Mendigo> Stockholder: aew tu ta usando q client irc?
<Agua> boa tarde
<hapy> pessoal achei um post falando do problema sobre o excessivo de baterias com o kernel 2.6.38+, leiam, tem solucao, porém é arriscado
<hapy> http://tec.vartroy.com/2011/07/problema-de-regressao-de-bateria-no.html
<arcaico> boa tarde
<arcaico> onde eu desccubro qual versão do kernel tem nas distribuições passadas do ubuntu?
<gabe`sono> arcaico, uname -r
<gabe`sono> ou você quer saber qual vem por padrão?
<Geowany> gabe`sono: o/
<gabe`sono> eae Geowany
<arcaico> gabe`sono, preciso saber sem usar
<arcaico> pra escolher com o kernel q eu preciso
<gabe`sono> arcaico,
<gabe`sono> tem q fazer uma pesquisa nos releases
<gabe`sono> dos ubuntus
<gabe`sono> =)
<gabe`sono> uma googlada resolve
<arcaico> poisé
<arcaico> achei que tinha algum site falando de todos
<arcaico> vou da uma olhada no google
<Agua> olá
<Agua> como que eu procuro um texto em um grupo de arquivos ?
<gabe`sono> grep "texto" /*
<gabe`sono> grep "texto" ./*
<Agua> o grep pesquisa dentro dos arquivos já ?
<Agua> po, legal em
<Agua> deu certo
<Agua> vlw
<hapy> como altero as bordas das janelas no gnome 3?
<hapy> como altero as bordas das janelas no gnome 3?
<nuno_nunes> Boas noites
<hapy> boa
<hapy> como altero as bordas das janelas no gnome 3?
<peregrinator_six> rsrrs
<peregrinator_six> mano, além de você só mais um deve tá usando gnome 3 aqui...
<peregrinator_six> por isso se tá sofrendo...
<peregrinator_six> vai ser dificil encontrar alguem usando ele aqui...
 * nuno_nunes PVT Bloqueado
<vinicius> alguem sabe alguma loja confiavel que venda teclados de notebook acer barato ?
<mibis_> yupiii hoje consegui fazer minhas fotos como backgrund
<mibis_> consegui fazer naquele modo slaid como teste iniciei com 27 fotos
<mibis_> muito legal ... agora meus Descktop esta eu em constante mudança muito legal
<mibis_> quem quiser receita eu faço um tutu e posto no youtube é so pedir agora se vc ja sabe parabens me ajuda eu quero um Descktop ainda mais cheio de efeito grafico
<ELETRONICO> aew
<mibis_> eawa
<mibis_> kkkkkk
<nuno_nunes> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/linuxpc2.png/
<nuno_nunes> tipo isso
<nuno_nunes> xD
<nuno_nunes> mibis_ estas a falar disto http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/linuxpc2.png/
<mibis_> verificando
<nuno_nunes> ok
<mibis_> isso
<mibis_> lega
<mibis_> um plugn
<nuno_nunes> espera
<mibis_> massa
<mibis_> essse
<HotBit> visite www.sempreupdate.com.br
<HotBit> #portalsempreupdate
<mibis_> eu to preparando um tutorial sobre a pasta imagens pra coloca como background em loop
<nuno_nunes> ok
<nuno_nunes> para fazer isso basta instalar este componente
<nuno_nunes> compizconfig-settings-manager
<mibis_> bom o meu tutu num vai ser tao facil quanto esse q vc passou mas vai ser legal
<Stockholder> cara, alguem usa com frequencia o tty aki?
<HotBit> visite www.sempreupdate.com.br
<mibis_> ai galerinha vo escrever meu tutu e ja volto
<mibis_> abraço a todos qualquer coisa to aqui no mibis_paty@hotmail.com
<HotBit> visite www.sempreupdate.com.br
<HotBit> visite www.sempreupdate.com.br
<HotBit> visite www.sempreupdate.com.br
<HotBit> visite: www.sempreupdate.com.br    canal de chat: #portalsempreupdate
<HotBit> visite: www.sempreupdate.com.br    canal de chat: #portalsempreupdate
<HotBit> visite: www.sempreupdate.com.br    canal de chat: #portalsempreupdate
<HotBit> mibis_ "Se quiser pode postar seu tutorial no youtube, pegar o link do video, e postar no nosso site: www.sempreupdate.com.br"
<Andre_Gondim> HotBit, você conhece as regras, não poste esse tipo de site no canal
<HotBit> Andre_Gondim, lamento
<HotBit> Andre_Gondim, pq? nao pode dar sugestao ao usuário?
<Andre_Gondim> HotBit, o canal é de suporte o Ubuntu, caso queiras passar um link que seja um tutorial, uma FAQ, um documento algo relacionado
<Agua> passar sugestão é uma coisa, agora spam é outra =\
<Maninho> cade o ban?
<Maninho> as regras funcionam contra so algumas pessoas?
<Stockholder> galera alguem sabe algum jeito de copiar e colar com o tty?
<Stockholder> selecionar texto e etc
<Stockholder> ?
<Maninho> shift+setas
 * Maninho ja começa tenso
 * Maninho fica quieto
<Stockholder> e pra fazer isso aki no irc Maninho ?
<Stockholder> aueuhaeuhaeuhea
<Stockholder> irssi*
<Stockholder> eu to no tty output
<Stockholder> alt+f1
<Maninho> nunca precisei desta porcaria de ctrl+c no irssi, tenta cat no log voce corta com grep
<Stockholder> ehehe
<Maninho> voce sabe que tty é limitado não sabe?, teclado algumas coisas seria impossivel quer crtl+c volta no grafico
<Stockholder> bom
<Stockholder> eh na base do log msmo neh
<Stockholder> eu uso cat entao?
<Maninho> é po
<Maninho> tenta assim
<Maninho> cat log-ubuntu-br.txt | grep injustiça
<Maninho> supondo que seja log-ubuntu-br.txt
<Maninho> e boa sorte
 * Maninho evaporou
<Stockholder> aueuhaeuhea
<Stockholder> blz Maninho
<Stockholder> agora resta saber onde ficam os logs do tty
<Stockholder> aeauhaeuhaeuh
<Stockholder> alias do irssi
<Stockholder> bom sei la to me embananado todo
<Maninho> é injusto alguem floodar e nem ganhar ban, um chupa cabra fala uma zica e ganha kick hauhauahuahua
<Maninho> na pasta do irssi po
<Stockholder> Maninho: desculpa eh q sou iniciante
<Maninho> edita a config que permite tu mudar a direção do log
<Stockholder> rsrs
<Stockholder> blz
<Maninho> nem sei mais nada
<Maninho> nada sei nada falarei
 * Maninho ficou chulo
<Stockholder> :p
#ubuntu-br 2011-08-30
 * Stresse quer uma explosão cambriana 
<vinicius> alguem sabe uma loja de teclado para notebook ?
<Stresse> mercadolivre
<vinicius> eu nao estou achando do modelo acer aspire 4252-v607 aguem sabe se o 4251 da certo ou alguma outra loja
<vinicius> a loja wcorporate é confiavel ?
<peregrinator_six> Boa noite. Alguem aqui que use o Ubuntu Lucid Linx e tenha no repositorio o Chromium na versão 13 já...?!
<Gladonias> Boa noite, povo.
<peregrinator_six> Boa.
<Gladonias> q q ta rolando?
<Agua> boa noite
<Gladonias> ae Agua o/
<peregrinator_six> Gladonias, qual ubuntu tá usando...?!
<Gladonias> 11.04 pq? peregrinator_six
<Stockholder> galera
<Stockholder> alguem aki usa o finch?
<peregrinator_six> Gladonias, quero saber de alguem que esteja usando o Lucid Linx se no repo já tem o Chromium 13 pra baixar, aqui só mostra o 12...
<Gladonias> Mas tu ja baixou o .deb no site do Chrome pra ver se funfava?
<Gladonias> peregrinator_six
<peregrinator_six> Gladonias, presta atenção rapaz, quero saber se tem no repo do Lucid Linx, não é o Chorme, é o Chromium...
<peregrinator_six> *Chrome...
<Gladonias> peregrinator_six pra mim eh a mesma coisa chrome, chromium, chromado auhAUHAUAH mas falando serio, sei te informar sobre o repo do lucid nao..
<Stockholder> ow Gladonias sabe onde eu baixo o chromium?
<Stockholder> :p
<Gladonias> Stockholder, na central pow.
<Gladonias> Stockholder e ae?
<Stockholder> oi
<Stockholder> q central Gladonias ?
<Stockholder> eheheh
<Gladonias> Stockholder Central de Programas do Ubuntu
<Stockholder> lol
<Stockholder> malz
<Stockholder> ow
<Stockholder> mas eu dei um apt-get n axei nada
<Stockholder> :/
<Gladonias> LOL
<Stockholder> aeuaueauhau
<Stockholder> sou noob ainda aki
<Stockholder> axo q no apt-get eu axo a msma coisa q tem na central neh?
<Gladonias> hmrum.
<Stockholder> blz
<Gladonias> E ae Stockholder?
<Gladonias> peregrinator_six me diz uma coisa...
<Gladonias>  ae povo, vou precisar sair, volto mais tarde
<Gladonias> boa noite pra vcs
<sandrossv> Boa Noite
<peregrinator_six> sandrossv, boa.
<xGrind> qual o nome do notify do gnome? o balaozinho q o ubuntu usa
<sandrossv> peregrinator_six: :)
<sandrossv> xGrind: notification-daemon ?
<xGrind> sandrossv; acho q é isso ;D
<xGrind> vlw
<xGrind> coloquei um tosco aki kk
<ferreira_> nothing?
<Rafael_> aew tem google chrome pro ubuntu?
<sandrossv> Rafael_: apt-get search chromium
<Rafael_> deu operaçáo invalida
<sandrossv> ]oO
<sandrossv> Rafael_: sudo apt-get install chromium
<Rafael_> nao esta disponivel para instalaçáo
<Rafael_> to usando ubuntu 11.0
<Rafael_> 04
<Gladonias> Boa noite. povo.
<sandrossv> BlackCherry: sabe como ta o nome do chrome ou chromium no repo ?
<Rafael_> eu nao
<BlackCherry> sandrossv como?
<Rafael_> queria tamem aquele sistema pra mudar tamanho de  icone..transparencia etc..acho que chama compiz..nao é?
<Stresse> chromium-browser
<sandrossv> BlackCherry: o Rafael_ quer instala o chrome ou chromium no ubuntu
<sandrossv> Rafael_: ?!
<Rafael_> google chrome
<Rafael_> navegador ne
<Stresse> BlackCherry: =D oi amor
<Gladonias> no repo ta chromium-browser
<sandrossv> Rafael_: vc quer o browser né ?
<BlackCherry> sandrossv o chrome eh bom
<Rafael_> sim
<BlackCherry> sandrossv eu uso o firefox mesmo :P
<sandrossv> BlackCherry: eu uso chromium, mas vo testa o firefox 7, esse promete
<Rafael_> acho que deu
<sandrossv> Rafael_: :)
<BlackCherry> Stresse nossa chega de stress hiauhauhaia
<Rafael_> e sobre aquele programa pra configurar tamanho de janela?
<Rafael_> transparencia
<Rafael_> etc
<Rafael_> no ubuntu 11.04
<Stresse> BlackCherry =(
<sandrossv> Rafael_: compiz ?
<Rafael_> aqui diz que ja ta instalado o compiz
<Rafael_> como ta o nome dele na busca?
<BlackCherry> Stresse nao quiz te ofender falei brinc ;)
<Rafael_> pois nao acho com o nome compiz
<Stresse> BlackCherry *.*
<Gladonias> gerenciador de configuracoes compizconfig
<BlackCherry> Stresse @.@
<Stresse> BlackCherry: boa noite como vai você?
<BlackCherry> Stresse vai bem e vc?
<sandrossv> mas poxa vida
<Stresse> BlackCherry vou mal =(
<Stresse> BlackCherry: mas que bom que vai bem =D
<BlackCherry> Stresse ;)
 * peregrinator_six ..
<Stresse> toh jururu porque não estou conseguindo pegar os rss e transformar em artigos altomatico com links autor data e hora =[ BlackCherry ablacha eu
<sandrossv> irc desde 93 levantando o ego da mulherada
<Stresse> O.0 nda ver
<BlackCherry> Stresse o/
<sandrossv> Stresse: como vc ta tentando fazer isso ?
<Val3riano> alguem sabe como chama o google chrome no ubuntu
 * peregrinator_six bem pesado...
<BlackCherry> thx
<sandrossv> ó
<sandrossv> Val3riano: pergunta pro Rafael_
<MORCEG0> Val3riano eu baixei pelo site do google mesmo e instalei
<Val3riano> mas ele é quem quer saber
<MORCEG0> sem ser pelo apt
<Rafael_> eu nao consegui UHAUHAHAH
<Val3riano> ele tb naum achou
<sandrossv> shakuhskahskuahs
 * Stresse não compartilha os pensamentos com homens =
<sandrossv> Rafael_: não é chromium-browser
<sandrossv> ?]
<nuno_nunes> Aqui deixo uma dica para quem trabalha com o opera
<nuno_nunes> http://ubuntued.info/5-dicas-para-aumentar-a-produtividade-no-seu-opera
<Rafael_> calma ai
<nuno_nunes> calma como
 * Stresse grita no pé da orelha de ZNC
<Rafael_> como é o comando mesmo?
 * Stresse briga com peregrinator_six
<sandrossv> Rafael_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<sandrossv> Rafael_: http://blog.sudobits.com/2011/04/23/how-to-install-google-chrome-on-ubuntu-11-04/
<Rafael_> valew mano vou tentar
<sandrossv> Stresse: como vc ta fazendo a parada do rss ?
<Stockholder> Stresse: c eh doido?
<Stockholder> ueauheauheauh
<Stresse> Stockholder =[ contando meus segredinhos em publico ne safadinho?
<Stresse> hauahuahuahauhau
<Stockholder> EAUUHAEUHAEU
<Stockholder> ^^
<Stresse> sandrossv: pego pelo rss e mando pro artigo usando PHP CMS Joomla
<Stockholder> cara qria q tivesse mulher bonita no mundo da TI
<Stockholder> :/
<Stockholder> soh tem macho neh
<Stresse> =/
<Stockholder> mas vai dizer, imagina, as mulheres odeiam tudo oq os homens fazem neh
<Stresse> cara tem e muitas lindas tu que nem conhece, mas vejo de outra forma não consigo ligar =[
<Stockholder> uhaeuheauhuh
<Stockholder> como assim?
<Stockholder> elas sao mais fissuradas em programação e tudo mais mais do q agente?
<Stockholder> por isso nao consegue lidar
<Stockholder> ?
<Stockholder> hehehe
<Stresse> naa cara muda de assunto
<Stresse> sandrossv: o foda que tem que rodar pelo core, porque a pagina é adptada para pda e dispositivo movel varias coisas não rola =[, decha pra la
<sandrossv> I've a bot, and I want that users can run python snippets, but obviously I dont want that they can use some modules like os and so, what is the best way to do that ?
<sandrossv> soryy my english
<sandrossv> cacete
<sandrossv> canal errado
<sandrossv> !palavrao
<ubottu-br> Por favor não fale palavrões no Canal. Leia http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<kevin_Mitnick> conectado
<kevin_Mitnick> wifi-red-bull
<Stresse> ?
<Stresse> bot em python modular simples pacas
 * Stresse beja bochecha de ZNC
 * Stresse beja a mão da ZNC
 * Stresse beja as costa da ZNC
<ZNC> ... SAI FORA
<Stresse> uahuahauhaa
<Stresse> juda eu?
<ZNC> ¬¬
<Stresse> compilar o kernel em meu ubuntu ZNC
<ZNC> aiaiaia
<ZNC> uai esta usando ubuntu?
<Stresse> hahahaha
<Stresse> ZNC: garota ajuda mim com PIAHPE
<ZNC> pvt ^^ PODE SER?
<Stresse> =]
<Stresse> ZNC =]
<ZNC> ^^ OPS
<ZNC> nao vai dar ja tenho que sair
<ZNC> porque esta estressado?
<Stresse> ZNC parcelas 5 numa paulada só
<ZNC> :-O
<Stresse> hehehe
<ZNC> quantos cada?
<Stresse> 5.8K
<ZNC> 0.0
<ZNC> essas parcelas seria?
 * Stresse tenso
<Stresse> ubuntu na prestação lol
<ZNC> ¬¬
<Stresse> motoca =D
<ZNC> mmm
<Stresse> ZNC: leia em silencio http://paste.ubuntu.com/677659/
<peregrinator_six> Ricardo__,
<Stresse> vou fumar uma erva
<ZNC> 0.0
<hapy> boaa noiteeeeee
<sandrossv> boa
<hapy> atualmente estou com gnome3, e nao consigo mais alterar o tema da janela, ta com um laranja horivel, alguem tem alguma dica ai ? =]
<sybreed> alguem ai??
<hapy> opa
<hapy> to loco de facero,conseui no ta suficiente num capitulo aki da cisco
<sybreed> hapy: me ajuda em C?
<sybreed> hapy:
<hapy> sybreed: Programacao nao é pra min amigo, desculpas....
<sybreed> hapy: de boas ;D
<sybreed> hapy: mas ai, conseguiu nota eh...
<sybreed> fala ai ... cisco....
<hapy> sybreed: talvez o sybreed possa te ajudar, ele me cumprimentou aressem
<sybreed> hmm
<hapy> sybreed: consegui, to pulando de alegria =]
<sybreed> aygsays
<sybreed> que bom
<hapy> ooOh, melhor ainda qndo a empresa paga EUHEAUHA
<sybreed> UASHUAUAS
<sybreed> oww se eh em...
<sybreed> eu to curtindo um som ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeAWYyZIdPA
<sybreed> o/  \o \o\ /o/  \o/  /o\
<sybreed> auhsas
<hapy> perdao amigo, estava falando do sandrossv que talvez poderia lhe ajudar.....
<sybreed> de boas....
<hapy> ta carregando o video ainda, nao sabe a tristeza navegar em 512k      =[
<sybreed> hsahsu
<sybreed> acho que sei sim
<sybreed> antes minha net, pra ver video eu tinha que baixar ele
<sybreed> porq não carregava...
<sybreed> agora to de boas, minha net chega nem a 2 mega, mas pra mim ta ÓTIMOO
<hapy> puts :p
<sybreed> porq não tem coisa pior do que net ruim em...
<sybreed> asuhuass
<hapy> hehehe
<hapy> o foda é q tem net boa so onde a GVT trabalha, fora disso, tem esses provedor meia boca
<lecram_wise> concordo
<lecram_wise> Boa noite
<lecram_wise> rsrs
<lecram_wise> é GVT ai hapy ?
<hapy> legal o som sybreed
<sybreed> hapy: hehe, aqui fico soh nos eletro e dubstep
<hapy> nao lecram_wise aki so tem 200 ou 300 MB pra cidade inteira, ai 2 / 3 provedores meia boca compram e acabam com o link de vez
<sybreed> e fico escrevendo meus codizim em C... meus cod soh tem system e printf O.O
<sybreed> uahsuashaus
<sybreed> hapy: ouxe, ta morando onde?
<sybreed> onde vc ta agora?
<sybreed> alguma aldeia... inclusão digital?
<sybreed> kkkkkkk
<lecram_wise> kkkkkkkk
<hapy> eu sou formado tbm em programacao, o foda é q botaram de primeira aprender java no eclipse, pensa num homem q ficou assustado com código...
<sybreed> uhasuas
<sybreed> eu to tentando aprender
<hapy> sybreed: morro num C* de cidade, fica a uns 50 km da argentina em SC
<sybreed> Stresse|ERVA: ERVA? uhasuhua cannabis eh? oia o beck...
<sybreed> hapy: hmm
<hapy> quero instalar o firefox 6 que está instavel, porém ele instala a versao 7 que esta em beta ainda e ta uma droga aki, alguem sabe como?
<sybreed> hapy: ta usando o que distro?
<hapy> ubuntu 11.04 x64
<sybreed> hmm
<sybreed> baixa o pacote e instala manualmente
<sybreed> aqui eu atualizei o slack pra current e ele atualizou o firefox pro 6 tb...
<hapy> acho q vou fazer isso msmo, mas vou pesquisar mais um pouco pra ver se consigo pelo apt
<hapy> oq vcs acham o arch linux? é bom?
<sybreed> hapy: nunca usei arch, eu uso slack, mas to penssando em migrar para o gentoo
<sybreed> ou talvez algum bsd
<hapy> hmm, eu uso slack mas so nas aulas de linux com a gurizada, se assustam de primeira mas é uma distro boa. Wu nao uso no note pois tem q configurar a rede manual e tals... só pra server aki
<hapy> o pessoal ta comentando bastante do arch, porem nao tive contato com ele ainda
<sybreed> eh, o meu aqui eh desktop
<sybreed> eh
<sybreed> nem eu
<hapy> perfeito nerd, e nao é dificil de acontecer   http://vidadeprogramador.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/tirinha239.png     Valeu gente bom dia para vcs ai, té mais
<sybreed> hapy: UAHUASUAHS
<sybreed> essa foi masssa
<sybreed> massa*
<sybreed> hapy: boa noite/dia pra vc ai...   ;D
<tonyti> Bom dia pessoal !!!
<tonyti> Gostaria de perguntar se alguém poderia me ajudar com um problema no samba??
<fcoambrozio> bom dia pessoal
<datacrusher> tarde
<xwltrx> Como eu faço para poder liberar um comando específico para algum usuário normal?
<xwltrx> Este comando atualmente só está disponivel para o root, e eu quero disponibiliza-lo para um usuario "normal"
<gmaiarodrigo> olá
<gmaiarodrigo> EduardeCalibal: tá ai?
<gmaiarodrigo> Galera, tentei de tudo que foi jeito, muitos tutorias e nenhum resultado no servidor DHCP.
<gmaiarodrigo> Gostaria que se alguém souber um tutorial sobre como configurar um servidor DHCP e fazer com que a subrede compartilhe a internet, eu agradeceria enormemente.
<gmaiarodrigo> Fazer o servidor DHCP funcionar é muito simples, mas minha batalha épica consiste em fazer com que a Subrede criada tenha acesso a internet a partir da placa de rede primária.
<Guest59182> gmaiarodrigo: quando vc conseguir, me avise, ja tentei e falhei tbm :/
<gmaiarodrigo> Eu consegui fazer ela ter acesso, mas foi usando o Bridge-tools.
<gmaiarodrigo> mas ai n adianta de nada porque o Ip atribuido vai ser de outro servidor DHCP.
<gmaiarodrigo> ShadowBelmolve: velho, o problema é o NAT
<gmaiarodrigo> essa parada de Iptables
<gmaiarodrigo> em modo gráfico pude observar que é muito rápido e simples
<gmaiarodrigo> mas em modo texto tá osso.
<Gladonias> Boa tarde.
<gmaiarodrigo> boa.
<EduardeCalibal> Estou.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas vou almoçar.
<EduardeCalibal> Me chama durante a tarde se precisar.
<EduardeCalibal> Até.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Spiga> alguem me recomenda alguma distribuição para utilização de TS
<Pskol> Spiga, server ou client?
<matheus_> L
<matheus_> Olá pessoal
<matheus_> ALguém online?
<Andre_Gondim> matheus_, o que seria?
<matheus_> Ola andre
<matheus_> cara quero salvar as mensagens do boot toda vez que a maquina for resetada
<matheus_> entendes:?
<matheus_> O log do boot esta sendo salvo, mas a cada restart o arquivo é sobreescrito
<matheus_> preciso salvar o log do boot de uma versão do kernel que não consegue logar, pra depois conseguir ver este log a partir de outra versão do kernel que eu consigo utilizar entendes:]?
<ShadowBelmolve> matheus_: tenta usar um livecd pra ler o log
<matheus_> Acabei de fazer isso
<matheus_> Infelizmente tmb é sobrescrito
<ShadowBelmolve> matheus_: e qual o problema
<ShadowBelmolve> ?
<matheus_> eh o seguinte
<ShadowBelmolve> matheus_: entao nao eh sobreescrito
<matheus_> Como assim:
<matheus_> ?
<ShadowBelmolve> matheus_: a kernel defeituosa nao ta escrevendo o log
<matheus_> Essa era a minha última chance de recuperar o kernel
<ShadowBelmolve> matheus_: mas pq vc qr essa kernel em especifico?
<matheus_> mas Shadow
<ShadowBelmolve> matheus_: quando vc loga da kernel panic?
<matheus_> Mas eu consigo logar em outra versão do kernel
<ShadowBelmolve> matheus_: ou melhor, quando exatamente da o problema e qual eh o problema?
<matheus_> Logicamente ele escreve
<matheus_> Se eu consigo utilizar normalmente
<ShadowBelmolve> matheus_: vc nao consegue logar com seu usuario entao, eh isso?
<matheus_> Mas depois utiilizei o live cd e o boot do kernel bom tmb não estava lah
<matheus_> no arquivo de log entendes:
<matheus_> ?
<matheus_> Logo acredito q o arquivo é sobrescrito a cada restart
<ShadowBelmolve> provavelmente aqle arquivo eh apagado quando desliga
<ShadowBelmolve> ou algo do genero
<matheus_> Aham
<matheus_> Acredito que sim
<ShadowBelmolve> matheus_: o arquivo nao existia ou tava vazio?
<ShadowBelmolve> matheus_: mas voltando ao problema, quando a kernel da pau, q tipo de pau e pq vc precisa dessa kernel?
<matheus_> Existia! Apenas com o último log que foi "bootado"
<ShadowBelmolve> e tbm, como vc obteve essa kernel
<matheus_> Deixa eu explicar rapidin
<matheus_> Veja bem, consegui recompilar o kernel para a versão 3.0.3, tenho intuito de utilizar o Xen HyperVisor nessa máquina
<matheus_> Então consegui habilitar o xen na máquina
<matheus_> Mas em determinado momento do boot a máquina reiniciia sozinha
<matheus_> Mas precisamente depois do momento Scrubbing Free Ram
<ShadowBelmolve> matheus_: como vc fez a config da kernel? pegou alguma feita ou fez ela toda na mao?
<matheus_> Então preciso dar uma olhada em todo o log do boot para ver a saída de erro
<matheus_> Fiz toda pelo menuconfig
<ShadowBelmolve> matheus_: ja pensou em usar a config de alguem? ja deve ter na net alguma
<matheus_> e depois acrescentei uma entrada no grub (08_xen)
<ShadowBelmolve> ou talvez no ppa ja tenho um pacote de kernel q dê certo
<matheus_> Já tentei utilizar,
<matheus_> tem que colocar Load a Alternate configuration file no menuconfig né isso?
<matheus_> fiz isso e tmb não funcionou
<matheus_> um cara mandou o .config dele pra mim
<matheus_> aí eu escolhi o .config dele e nada!
<matheus_> Alguma sugestão!?
<ShadowBelmolve> matheus_: o .config se bota na pasta da kernel antes de compilar
<matheus_> Como faço?
<matheus_> tenho um .config aqui
<matheus_> Acredito que funciona
<matheus_> tenho que rodar os makes denovo é?
<ShadowBelmolve> matheus_: ....bota na pasta da kernel e compila
<matheus_> coloquei, como faço pra compilar?
<matheus_> rodar os makes de novo é?
<matheus_> ?
<ShadowBelmolve> matheus_: s
<matheus_> quais são os makes?
<matheus_> são tantos que esqueço
<matheus_> make
<matheus_> make -j2 all
<matheus_> make -j2 install
<matheus_> é isso mesmO?
<matheus_> ??!/!?!?!?!?
<ShadowBelmolve> matheus_: eh mais facil se vc entender o q cada coisa significa
<ShadowBelmolve> -j{NUMERO} eh quantos processos serao usados pra fazer a compilacao
<matheus_> aham
<ShadowBelmolve> creio q o recomendado eh NUMERO_DE_CORES+1
<matheus_> to ligado
<ShadowBelmolve> make install && make modules_install
<matheus_> blz
<matheus_> vou executar e vê no que dá!
<ShadowBelmolve> se bem q na kernel eu nao constumo usar o install
<matheus_> obrigado
<ShadowBelmolve> normalmente eu do um make modules_install e copio a img pro /boot manualmente
<matheus_> botei pra rodar pra vẽ no que dá!
<matheus_> To de saida
<matheus_> amanha volto!
<ShadowBelmolve> blz, brb, trampo
<matheus_> obrigado
<matheus_> aula!
<matheus_> Abraço
<matheus_> obrigado!
<tux-ma> boa tarde meus amigos..gostaria de saber se alguém conhece um canal ou forum bom sobre a prova LPI
<tux-ma> se tem algum canal no irc
<jorgerosa> ae pessoal
<jorgerosa> Alguem ai para compilar IMP para o Ubuntu? (tem libs: audiere + irrlicht, são "cross platform")
<jorgerosa> http://irrlicht.sourceforge.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=39695
<jorgerosa> Queria compilar isso, mas não consigo (nunca fiz pro Linux isso) :(
<sexpistol> estou afim de compra esse note ae http://notebookparavoce.lojahp.com.br/HP-Pavilion-dv5-2114br-Black-Cherry-c-Processador-AMD-Turion%E2%84%A2-II-Dual-Core-P520-4GB-mem-HD-500GB-superficie-texturizada-Windows-7-Home-Premium-184312.html#detalhes   algum comentario?
<hapy> fique longe da AMD sexpistol, comprei a tempos atras um hp dv4 com processador amd turiiox x2 e so me ferrei, ele chegava a 110 graus e se reiniciava, tinha q ficar cuidando direto do processamento para nao dar superaquecimento
<hapy> *turion x2
<sexpistol> hum vlw ae hapy
<sexpistol> estou trocando pq tenho um de 2 linha com chipset sis q n tem suporte 3d
<sexpistol> entao nem games realmente leves ou até msm compiz n rola
<hapy> hmm
<hapy> eu tenho um i5 de segunda geracao, rodou cod4
<sexpistol> hapy, e esse ae http://notebookparavoce.lojahp.com.br/Notebook-HP-G42-433-c-Intel-Core-i3-370M-3GB-320GB-Gravador-de-DVD-Leitor-de-Cartoes-HDMI-LED-14-e-Windows-7-349032.html
<hapy> é bom sexpistol, serve pra oq vc quiser e tem um espaço legal de hd, alem de ser ddr3
<vinicius> processadores amd são todos 64 bits ?
<Andre_Gondim> não
<vinicius> o AMD V140 é ?
 * Maninho da boa noite pra ZNC 
<athos> boa noite
<athos> alguem tem ou teve problema com o ubuntu 11.4 não iniciar o sistema na resolução correta?
<athos> apresentando uma serie de mensagens de erro apos o login
<xispirito> denovo?
<pereba|2> qual parametro para o console pausar em cada página de uma ajuda?
<pereba|2> examplo: comando --help
<pereba|2> aqui ta listando tudo direto, só vejo o final.. não tem como subir
<Maninho> more
<pereba|2> ps w <<< só vejo da linha 140 em diante.. quero ver o inicio
<Maninho> adiciona um bip e more nele hahaha
<pereba|2> como faz?
 * Maninho tenso
<Maninho> ok faça assim
<Maninho> cat seu-arquivo.php | more
<Maninho> e tu vai dando enter e a tela vai correndo
<Maninho> saco?
 * pereba|2 http://i.min.us/iLkwqPc017XC4.jpg
 * Maninho tenso²
<pereba|2> agora sim, valeu
<Maninho> =]
<l88os> alguem ai conhece alguma pessoa que tem 100 % de certeza de como configurar um placa de Captura Encore ENLTV-FM3?
<Maninho> eu
<Maninho> o google
 * Maninho ja ficou chato
<Daekdroom> Alguém aqui sabe como forçar o xorg.conf a usar a minha porta DVI e não a HDMI?
<Maninho> l88os: saca ai cara sinistro os ching-ling instalou file http://xoloescuintle.wordpress.com/2010/11/10/instalar-tarjeta-de-tv-encore-enltv-fm3/  funciona entao boa sorte
<Maninho> santo deus
<Maninho> Daekdroom: EXTERNAL_OUTPUT="DVI" saco?
<Daekdroom> Maninho, a sintaxe é essa?
<Maninho> é po
<Daekdroom> Eu coloco em qual seção do xorg.conf?
<Maninho> vai ler rapazinho http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2
<Daekdroom> Ah.
<Daekdroom> Vou ver lá.
<Maninho> =]
<l88os> Maninho: já todo tipo de tutorial...gostaria de entrar em contato com alguém que já fez isso porque poderia explicar melhor e me ajudar com futuros bugs.
<Maninho> l88os: entao sua placa nao funciona
<Daekdroom> Maninho, mas esse é pro XRandR
<Maninho> detalhe nem li toda a sua linha l88os
<Daekdroom> Eu estou configurando diretamente no xorg.conf
<pereba|2> Maninho: como sai desse modo more?
<Maninho> Daekdroom: foi um exemplo existe mais pro xorg google
<Daekdroom> Maninho, eu estou tendo dificuldade de achar.
<Daekdroom> Se eu tivesse achado lá, definitivamente não viria aqui.
<Maninho> pereba|2: pooo car
<Maninho> pereba|2: linux use o (q)
<Maninho> =]
<Daekdroom> E o XRandR nem reconhece a minha porta DVI.
 * Maninho lol
<pereba|2> tão básico
<Daekdroom> O único --output que ele aceita é o HDMI-0, que não é o que eu uso.
<pereba|2> se eu fosse usuário linux né
<Maninho> pereba|2 =P nem liga cara =D
<pereba|2> Maninho: o que o CTRL + Z faz? antes tentei aqui e até voltou a linha de comando, mas ignora qualquer tecla... cabei reiniciando o sistema kkkkk
<Maninho> nos aplicativo que eu faço ctrl+z desfaz
<Maninho> hehehehe
<overview> boa noite
<pereba|2> não me diga
<pereba|2> lol
<Maninho> pereba|2 hahahaha
<Maninho> pereba|2: varia normalmente ele manda um sinal de stop
<overview> alguem faz ideia do motivo pelo qual o linux nao deixa eu alterar nenhum arquivo Read-only file system
<pereba|2> em alguns sistemas eu uso CTRL + X
<Maninho> overview: monta com leitura
<overview> Maninho tentei montar mas deu erro:  mount: block device /dev/sda1 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<pereba|2> mas parece que varia de pinguim para pinguim, important é que o "q" é universal... já já decoro tudo isso
 * Maninho deuus
 * pereba|2 hi lucifer
<Maninho> overview: so vou dizer desta vez, mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/meudisco
<Maninho> overview: desmonta antes
<Maninho> monte como root
<Maninho> pereba|2: isso ai cara =D
<overview> eu nao tenho o devido conhecimento com particionamento, mas no caso basta digitar o comando mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/meudisco e depois montar novamente, correto?
<overview> no caso do meudisco eu devo colocar algum nome especifico?
<Maninho> overview: saca so
<Maninho> vai como root
<overview> sim, stou
<Maninho> mkdir /media/meu-disco
<Maninho> mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/meu-disco
<overview> o problema é que eu nao consigo fazer nada
<overview> mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/meudisco': Read-only file system
<Maninho> mas tu usua ntfs na partição?
<Maninho> lol
<overview> ext3
<Maninho> vai ter que mexer no fstab
<overview> ./dev/sda1 / ext3 rw 0 0
<Maninho> nem ajudo a mexer com fstab foi mal nao quero fazer parte da carnificina
<overview> sei que estou ferrado, o servidor esta em producao e do nada deu esse negocio
<Maninho> baackup
<Maninho> vorta
<overview> estou enrolado hahaha nem backup eu consigo fazer do servidor pois uso ele para virtualizacao
<overview> nenhuma ferramenta funciona
<overview> dentro do servidor
<Maninho> tira o hd
<jorgerosa> Alguem ai para compilar IMP para o Ubuntu? (so tem 2 libs: audiere + irrlicht, e são "cross platform")
<jorgerosa> Full source code, aqui: http://irrlicht.sourceforge.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=39695
 * Maninho tenso
<overview> eu tinha que arrumar uma forma de deletar os logs
<overview> isso sem duvida foi pela capacidade ter estourado
<overview> Maninho: se eu conseguisse acesso eu já migrava as vms e pronto, mas nem isso heehhe
<Maninho> servidor nao esta em seu local?
<overview> nao ta no idc
<Maninho> fale com o suporte eles fazem isso pro ce
<overview> o servidor é meu
<overview> sem gerenciamento, sem nada só colocation
 * Maninho não ajuda ninguem mudar o fstab =[
<overview> eu tenho outros poweredge lá que eu poderia migrar tranquilamente com snapshot mas ai só com acesso leitura escrita tal tla ahhaha
<Maninho> pode tentar http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/etc/fstab-giuzao/
<Maninho> ou tentar entender http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fstab
<overview> Maninho: melhor eu nem tentar alterar isso, vou ver alguma outra solucao
<Maninho> nao vejo problemas em mudar o primeiro que mexi foi num server com +- 400 terminal, mas não ajudo porque não sei como a outra pessoa esteja entendendo nem gosto disso =|
<Maninho> vo bater um rango
<overview> alguem mais tem ideia sobre isso: mount: block device /dev/sda1 is write-protected, mounting read-only
#ubuntu-br 2011-08-31
<Val3riano> alguem me ajuda por favor meu ubuntu 11.04 sumiu tudo da tela
<peregrinator_six> Val3riano, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=82265.0
<Val3riano> apareceu q o programa unity não esta instalado
<peregrinator_six> reseta...
<peregrinator_six> ou reinstala se der...
<Val3riano> deu erro na instalação
<j3f3s0N> ei galera como faço para retirar minha placa wi-fi da economia de energia sempre quando tiro o carregador do notebook ou quando está utilizando a bateria?
<j3f3s0N> eu observei que a latência sobe gradativamente
<j3f3s0N> com o carregador plugado: ping 192.168.20.1
<j3f3s0N> PING 192.168.20.1 (192.168.20.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<j3f3s0N> 64 bytes from 192.168.20.1: icmp_req=1 ttl=64 time=1.82 ms
<j3f3s0N> 64 bytes from 192.168.20.1: icmp_req=2 ttl=64 time=0.958 ms
<j3f3s0N> 64 bytes from 192.168.20.1: icmp_req=3 ttl=64 time=1.50 ms
<j3f3s0N> 64 bytes from 192.168.20.1: icmp_req=4 ttl=64 time=0.818 ms
<j3f3s0N> 64 bytes from 192.168.20.1: icmp_req=5 ttl=64 time=1.00 ms
<j3f3s0N> 64 bytes from 192.168.20.1: icmp_req=6 ttl=64 time=1.44 ms
<j3f3s0N> 64 bytes from 192.168.20.1: icmp_req=7 ttl=64 time=0.901 ms
<j3f3s0N> sem o carregador plugado: ping 192.168.20.1
<j3f3s0N> PING 192.168.20.1 (192.168.20.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<j3f3s0N> 64 bytes from 192.168.20.1: icmp_req=1 ttl=64 time=19.4 ms
<j3f3s0N> 64 bytes from 192.168.20.1: icmp_req=2 ttl=64 time=142 ms
<j3f3s0N> 64 bytes from 192.168.20.1: icmp_req=3 ttl=64 time=164 ms
<j3f3s0N> 64 bytes from 192.168.20.1: icmp_req=4 ttl=64 time=187 ms
<j3f3s0N> 64 bytes from 192.168.20.1: icmp_req=5 ttl=64 time=209 ms
<j3f3s0N> 64 bytes from 192.168.20.1: icmp_req=6 ttl=64 time=130 ms
<j3f3s0N> 64 bytes from 192.168.20.1: icmp_req=7 ttl=64 time=153 ms
<j3f3s0N> 64 bytes from 192.168.20.1: icmp_req=8 ttl=64 time=176 ms
<j3f3s0N> 64 bytes from 192.168.20.1: icmp_req=9 ttl=64 time=199 ms
<j3f3s0N> 64 bytes from 192.168.20.1: icmp_req=10 ttl=64 time=118 ms
<j3f3s0N> alguém pode me dar um dica do que seja isso?
<Maninho> .kban j3f3s0N | 365 days
<ubottu-br> Maninho: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-br,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
 * Maninho lol
<Maninho> ubottu-br me diz oque ainda não sei =D
<ubottu-br> Maninho: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
 * Maninho lol
<Andre_Gondim> .kban j3f3s0N | 365 days
 * Maninho O.O
<peregrinator_six> Maninho, parabéns... ¬¬
<Andre_Gondim> ops, não rpecisava tanto
<Andre_Gondim> .op Andre_Gondim
 * Maninho O.O'
<Andre_Gondim> .deop Andre_Gondim
<Maninho> peregrinator_six: =[ ainda nao é meu aniversario so ano que vem =S
 * peregrinator_six aff...
<atpessoa> hi
<atpessoa> alguem sabe que versao do samba vira no novo ubuntu server?
<atpessoa> se a nova com suporte a SMB2
<root> o_O
<atpessoa> root oque foi udk? o que eu fiz desta vez? :P
<atpessoa> root faz mais de anos que nao te vejo no irc, nem lembras mais de mim hauhuahuahua
<root> heh, faz tempo
<root> correria
<Maninho> tetrix o samba esta na versao 3.6.0-6 da frequência que esta tento atualizações nem da pra prever
<atpessoa> root ainda no uol com o fallen?
 * Maninho uol provedor uol tenso tenso
<Maninho> uol é um ching-link da vida
<atpessoa> Maninho a serie 3.6 eh a que vem com suporte ao SMB2
<Maninho> é
<Maninho> pra quem usa no server o novo' samba esta bom
<atpessoa> xing-ling é a locaweb
<atpessoa> prefiro a uol mesmo
<Maninho> as duas tao igual hehehehe
<Maninho> fico com link caseiro lol
<sandrossv> Boa noite
<hapy> Java oficial da Oracle não poderá mais ser distribuído com distros Linux: Nesta semana a Oracle encerrou a licen... http://bit.ly/nCt5NO
<phenrique> quem tem conhecimentos hacker aí? :)
<liphvf> oioioi... eu to procurando uma alternativo para o itunes no ubuntu para meu iphone 3gs... gostaria muito de gerencia música , vídeos e toques se possível, alguém tem alguma sugestão?
<Mr> boa noite
<liphvf> boa noite
<Picolo> Galera tudo blz com vcs?
<liphvf> tudo ótimp
<Picolo> liphvf qual comando para instalar os programas necessários para video e musica?
<liphvf> Picolo
<liphvf> que versão do ubuntu você está utilizando
<liphvf> ?
<Picolo> Cara, eu estou utilizando a versao 10.10, mas amanha vou baixar e atualizar para a 11.04
<liphvf> ta ligado a central de programas do ubuntu?
<Picolo> Sim
<liphvf> ENTRA LÁ DIGITA NA BUSCA VLC> QUANDO VER UM CONE BAIXA ELE ^^
<liphvf> ele é o melhor que conheço para audio e video
<Picolo> VLC conheco
<Picolo> Show e bola
<liphvf> Picolo, és novo aqui no ubuntuw
<liphvf> ?
<Picolo> Mais ou menos, ja instalei o ubuntu diversas vezes, e sempre voltava pa o ruindows, agora decidi manter no linux
<Picolo> qual canal melhor, esse aqui mesmo, ou tem outro?
<liphvf> rapaz, gosto daqui ^^
<liphvf> a galera as vezes demora para responder, mas pelo menos sempre resolve ^^
<Picolo> Show de bola cara
<Picolo> Estou vendo que agora com o IRC, minha vida linux vai comecar bem
<Picolo> Vc e usuario a muito tempo? Linux?
<liphvf> picolo, tem outra coisa para tu baixar... ubuntu restricted extras
<liphvf> nada
<liphvf> tenho 2semanas
<Picolo> a ta, entao sou usuario a mais tempo :p
<liphvf> baixando o ubuntu restricted extras, você vai ter uma gama de codec e tudo mais
<liphvf> picolo, tu tem iphone?
<Picolo> Nop rsss
<Picolo> eu sinceramente gosto do android
<liphvf> nunca gostei muito do android mas parece que ele ta melhorando ^^
<Picolo> Cara, o android e show e bola.
<Picolo> Mas eu vo instalar o linux mesmo amanha, o 11.04. La na empresa eu baixo e ja instalo tudo blzinha
 * Mr acho que vou dormir :P
<Picolo> Boa noite
 * Picolo digo Boa noite
<liphvf1> boa moite
<liphvf1> noite
<liphvf1> eu vou indo
<liphvf1> abraçãoi
<Picolo> ate mais casra
<Picolo> +i Picolo
<Picolo> Boa noite
<Picolo> Como eu conecto direto na rede sem fio sem ficar pedindo senha?
<HotBit> uma ajuda para remover um tal "SSH"
<fcoambrozio> dia!
<Stockholder> bom dia pessoal
<Stockholder> tenho o seguinte problema
<Stockholder> estou em uma maquina 64 bits e preciso instalar um programa 32 bits
<Stockholder> soh q qdo eu dou um ./ZendStudio
<Stockholder> pra instalar ou pra rodar
<Stockholder> nada acontece
<Stockholder> alguem tem alguma nocao do q possa ser?
<tux-ma> bom dia amigos...alguém pode me ajudar...instalei o wine...umas dll e agora ele não estar abrindo nada..
<pplask> hello
<pplask> olá
<pplask> eu preciso por um trabalho no cron pra rodar mensalmente (1 dia do mes), semanalmente (toda segunda) e diariamente, no mesmo horário. Mas eu gostaria que eles não coincidissem.
<pplask> nao consigo encontrar a sintaxe
<tux-ma> alguém sabe me falar como eu faço para mostrar as pastas ocultas do kde...tipo ctrl+h no gnome
<hapy> tus-ma: va na raiz da sua pasta pessoal e exclui o .wine q esta oculto
<ElDeablo> Bom dia!
<claudio-tux> boa tarde
<claudio-tux> meu linux pegou um virus no firefox
<claudio-tux> estou sendo redirecionado
<claudio-tux> quando acesso algum sites, exempl: www.uol.com.br
<claudio-tux> globo.com
<claudio-tux> to sendo redirecionado para um falso site da globo
<claudio-tux> tudo isso ta acontecendo depois que acessei a net a partir da rede de um cliente que estava com o mesmo problema
<claudio-tux> quando ecesso esses sites atraves do epiphany "que nao usei no cliente" os sites entram normalmente
<claudio-tux> alguem sabe me dizer o que esta havendo?
<Andre_Gondim> claudio-tux, qual a versão do ff?
<sandrossv> Boa tarde
<tux-ma> boa tarde amigos alguém conhece um bom programa de modelagem de SQL para linux
<atpessoa> aprendendo linux programing, alguem sabe qual o melhor livro de C atualmente? o C Completo e Total do tal Herbert saiu de linha de producao...
<gmaiarodrigo> alguém aqui entende de servidor DHCP???
<gmaiarodrigo> alguém aqui entende de servidor DHCP???
<annakamilla> olá
<annakamilla> como faço para ativar o controle de som do kde4
<annakamilla> ??
<annakamilla> to com kde minimo
<siouX_> alguem sabe de alguma soluçao para GPO em estações windows, e servidor openldap + samba
<pereba|2> Alguém ai pode me ajudar em relação a redes?
<chilicuil> que vc precisa?
<pereba|2> comprei um roteador novo para substituir meu antigo
<pereba|2> mas o antigo tem servidor de impressão embutido, então gostaria de conseguir acessar este através do novo
<pereba|2> conectar o velho na lan do novo router e conseguir acessar a interface dele
<pereba|2> coloquei ip e sub no mesmo range, mas não foi
<pereba|2> 192.168.1.1 .2 e 255.255.255.0
<pereba|2> Como resolvo isso?
<pereba|2> o roteador novo é um TL-WR1043ND
<pereba|2> hmmm tive uma idea, vou testar
<picolo_> boa noite
<pereba|2> nada
<Maninho> pereba|2 hora hora hahaha noite cara =]
<pereba|2> iai Maninho
<Maninho> =]
<pereba|2> dúvida agora é redes
<pereba|2> ajuda nois :P
<Maninho> redes me alembra passar cabos de rede haahahha
<pereba|2> heheh
<Maninho> seguinte cara a ZNC é uma biblioteca virtual pergunta pra ela no pvt
<pereba|2> preciso acessar um router conectado a outro
<Maninho> lol
<Maninho> HM
<pereba|2> ela? hmm quem diria
<Maninho> pereba|2: mas os ips como andas?
<pereba|2> coloquei ip e sub no mesmo range, mas não foi
<pereba|2> 192.168.1.1 .2 e 255.255.255.0
<Maninho> Hm
<pereba|2> agora desabilitei o DHCP no segundo router
<pereba|2> deu em nada
<pereba|2> o router principal tem o modem espetado
<Maninho> quando vc desativa vc tem que definir manual
<pereba|2> quero acessar o antigo router para ter acesso ao print server
<Maninho> define ips do server (1°)
<pereba|2> que server? lol
<Maninho> no segundo define outro que da certo
<Maninho> supondo ser server
<Maninho> heheheh
<pereba|2> router velho > ROUTER PRINCIPAL < modem
<Maninho> modem ou router
<pereba|2> esse é o esquema
<pereba|2> modem na wan e router velho na lan
<pereba|2> quero acessar a interface web do router antigo
<Maninho> peeeeraa ai
<Maninho> router ou swith?
<pereba|2> router mesmo
<Maninho> router nem rola ip
<Maninho> *switch
<pereba|2> sim
<picolo> Boa noite
<pereba|2> noite picolé
<Maninho> o router vai de alto apenas espalha, entao nao vejo problemas pereba|2
<barna> Boa noite!
<Maninho> na cara vou tomar uma gelada
<Maninho> pereba|2: picole lol
<barna> erro no pidgin! http://paste.ubuntu.com/679258/
<barna> alguem tem ideia do q seja?
<pereba|2> blz vai lá
<Maninho> pereba|2: vai uma gelada ai? no final se eu conseguir ficar em pe configuro sua rede de graça lol
<picolo> Galera, a tela do meu ubuntu se extreita algumas vezes quandi inicio meu note
<picolo> alguem sabe o pq?
<pereba|2> Maninho: hahaha vou ficar sobrio, preciso resolver isso
<Maninho> hehehehe
<Maninho> fuis
<picolo> Tipo, meu monitor e 1360 x 768 as vezes início e ele fica como resolucao 1024 x 768
<picolo> Alguem ja teve esse problema?
<Picolo> Manoooos alguem?
<andretyn> toh vivo :)
<andretyn> Picolo, que foi?
<Picolo> Andre seguinte, as vezes quando inicio o meu Ubuntu, ele muda a resolucao da tela, e eu nao consigo voltar, ai tem que reiniciar novamente
<barna> boa noite peregrinator_six !
<peregrinator_six> barna, mano querido, quanto tempo! :D
<Picolo> Boa noite barna
<peregrinator_six> barna, ótima! :)
<barna> boas! nossa to sumido mesmo!
<barna> tava com saudades dos amigos aki do canal! to trabalhando muito.... quase sem tempo pra entrar!
<Picolo> Soooo
<Picolo> Mas e ai, alguem ja teve o problema que eu falei antes?
<andretyn> Qual ubuntu?
<Picolo> 11.04
<andretyn> Picolo, tentou configurar pelo aplicativo "monitores"
<Picolo> Entao, mas volta
<Picolo> Preciso reiniciar, ja volto
<peregrinator_six> tenho um parecido, no boot a tela fica fora de resolução, tinha que ficar 1600x900 e fica 1024x768, mas quando entra no login já normaliza....
<andretyn> peregrinator_six, tive esse problema também, mas só com jogos 3d e emuladores, sempre dah ziquizirah
<peregrinator_six> andretyn, não ligo não, é só durante o boot splash, depois normaliza...
<andretyn> peregrinator_six, acho que se vc configurar a resolução do monitor no grub, vai parar, eu acho :)
<picolo> Entao, reinicia volta tudo ok
<peregrinator_six> andretyn, fala ai o indereço do lugar...?!
<andretyn> picolo, tentou reiniciar o gdm antes de reiniciar o sistema todo?
<peregrinator_six> aonde devo ir pra configurar...?!
<peregrinator_six> qual o diretorio...?!
<picolo> Não, mas na próximo vou tentar
<picolo> Atualizei ele agora, vamos ver se fica legal
<andretyn> peregrinator_six, acho que tem um configurador grafico para isso, soh que esqueci o nome, roda apt-cache search grub e veja se acha aih
<andretyn> peregrinator_six, configurar o grub via terminal eu não recomendo não, está muito novo e tem pouca documentação!!!
<Picolo> Fora o Ubuntu Restricted, tem mais alguma coisa para nao ter problema com som e video?
<peregrinator_six> isso em geral é o suficiente!
<Picolo> Brutooo
<Picolo> rsss
<peregrinator_six> eu só uso isso, mas se quer mais...
<peregrinator_six> vou lhe passar..
<Picolo> Aff, fui inventa de deixa o windows no meu note junto com o Ubuntu, deixei so 10gb pro ubuntu, que bostsa
<peregrinator_six> Picolo, http://ubuntued.info/multimedia-no-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal
<andretyn> peregrinator_six, nem tem nos repositorios meus algum programa para configurar graficamente o grub2 :(
<andretyn> muito novo ainda
<peregrinator_six> mas o meu tá no jeito já, vou lhe mostrar...
<alanteixeira> peregrinator_six: \o/
<peregrinator_six> alanteixeira, vai tomar banho gelado.... :P
<peregrinator_six> andretyn, ai o que eu segui a risca... http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,70325.0.html
<alanteixeira> peregrinator_six: ahhhh sacana!!. depois falo contigo. #Fui
<andretyn> pereba, vou olhar, brigadu!!!!
<andretyn> Droga de Xchat, peregrinator_six brigadu!!!
<andretyn> pereba, desculpa, a messagem acima era para peregrinator_six
<peregrinator_six> andretyn, brigado pelo que se é você quem tá tentando adequar minha resolução do boot splash aqui...?! :S
<andretyn> peregrinator_six, endereço que vc passou!!! vou olhar e ver se funciona!
<peregrinator_six> andretyn, claro que funciona, eu to usando ele aqui!
<Picolo> peregis valeu
<peregrinator_six> Picolo, eu só uso o restricted e mais uns descompactadores extras...
<peregrinator_six> e tá perfect. :)
<Picolo> cara valeu, estou terminando de instalar o Restricted. Se faltar algo, pulo pro link
<Picolo> Galera vo jantar
<andretyn> peregrinator_six, acho que o programa é o StartUp Manager, veja se tem ppa para ele, vai conseguir configurar a resolução via interface grafica, talvez ajude!
<peregrinator_six> nada rapaz, vou instalar nada aqui não, deixa como tá, só fica fora de resolu até o login, depois fica tudo certo, liga não, valeu! :)
<andretyn> peregrinator_six, hehehe, é, a lei de muphy pode atacar:D
<Picolo> Galera, tipo, quando eu abro o Firefox, os site o windows, eles aparecem com um tipo de fonte, no ubuntu ja parece outra, tem como mudar pra ficar meio que padrao
<Picolo> pq mexo com sites, e queria deixar tudo igual visualmente
<Geowany> Picolo: instala as fontes
<Picolo> Me desculpa a burrice, mas como eu instalo as fontes, qual comando para baixar?
<andretyn> Picolo, Dah uma olhada no site http://ubuntued.info/
<Picolo> ok
<andretyn> Tem um links chamado "23 coisas para fazer no Ubuntu", acho eu!
<peregrinator_six> Picolo, http://hamacker.wordpress.com/ubuntu-perfeito/ubuntu-perfeito-faca-voce-mesmo/importando-fontes-tipograficas-de-outros-sistemas/
<Picolo> nossa, cara show de bola
<peregrinator_six> Picolo, http://hamacker.wordpress.com/ubuntu-perfeito/ubuntu-perfeito-faca-voce-mesmo/
<andretyn> FDP do Xchat, programa "chato" :)
<claudio-tux> boa
#ubuntu-br 2011-09-01
<sfcs> \join #ubuntu-br-sc
<claudio-tux> ei, alguem conhece algum programa para assistir globo no meu linux?
<cajuuh> po minha webcam não funciona com o flash, funciona no cheese mas não no cameroid.com
<Picolo> Galera, qual o melhor programa para msn que vcs acham?
<Picolo> Que programa para conectar no msn vcs usam?
<peregrinator_six> Picolo, eu gosto do Pidgin, emesene e empathy
<pereba> Maninho|SEFU: vou nessa, só pra tu ter ideia do que desejo: http://www6.nohold.net/Cisco2/ukp.aspx?pid=80&vw=1&articleid=3733 | http://forums.speedguide.net/showthread.php?200283-Router-to-Router
<sistematico> Olá.
 * andretyn voltou do mundo além do branco (WC) ;)
<vinicius> se eu fazer backup no deja dup tem como eu restaurar depois de ofrmatar
<vinicius> ]
<vinicius> ?
<andretyn> vinicius, olha, backup é para isso, vc já testou o deja dup para isso?
<vinicius> não , eu queria saber pois estou com um computador com ubuntu modificado pelo fabricante
<vinicius> e queria saber como fazer um backup para não perder arquivos quando atualizar o sistema
<andretyn> vinicius, hummmm, vc fez backup do sistema ou só do home?
<andretyn> ps ax
<vinicius> eu ainda não fiz quero saber como funciona e tal , mas vou fazer só da home
<hapy> boa noite
<Agua> Boa Noite
<andretyn> vinicius, tem o backintime que funciona como o timemachine do macosx, quase igual, o dejadup eu nunca usei, mas o backintime sempre funcionou comigo, de um googlada sobre ele
<Agua> alguem ai sabe um bom editor de C pra linux ?
<andretyn> Agua, vim????
<Agua> andretyn, gostaria de um editor grafico, pq vou trabalhar com codigos muito extensos
<andretyn> !vim, Agua
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'vim, Agua' not found
<andretyn> Agua, certo, mas se vc aprender a usa-lo, vai dar de dez a zero sobre qualquer editor grafico, mas gosto nao se descute :)
<Agua> andretyn, =) oq eu nao gosto nele é ter que ficar navegando com as setas do teclado
<ubuntu_> mas como funciona o Déjà Dup , depois eu vou ter que fazer o download dos arquivos
<andretyn> :s /descute/discute
<ubuntu_> ?
<lord_daemon> kkkk
<andretyn> Agua, dá para usar o modo grafico do vim chamado gvim, tem quase tudo, soh falta a pia da cozinha, eppppa, o emacs faz isso :D
<Agua> eaheaheahaeheah
<vinicius> mas depois de fazer o backup no deja dup eu vou ter que baixar os arquivos ?
<andretyn> vinicius, que arquivos? o do home? se for, vc tem que coloca-los em algum lugar, pq vc disse que vai formatar o hd, certo?
<vinicius> certo
<vinicius> por isso , como eu faço para formatar sem perder meus arqivos ?
<andretyn> vinicius, então vc vai ter que baixar o deja dup de novo no novo sistema e restaurar o backup, veja se vc sabe como faz isso, se nao souber, rode o instalação virtual de teste e veja se sai tudo bem?
<vinicius> ok
<andretyn> vinicius, uma instalação teste no virtualbox ou outro qualquer1
<vinicius> mas na hora de restaurar como funciona ? vai baixar os arquivos ?
<andretyn> vinicius, procure no google sobre o seu programa de backup em veja como se faz isso, eu nunca usei o deja dup, mas, geralmente, o backup vai restaurar o arquivos como se fossem os originais
<andretyn> vinicius, tem que ter os arquivos backup em outra partição ou outro hd
<andretyn> vinicius, se for para restaurar os programas instalados, é outra historia!
<vinicius> nada de programas só arquivos pessoais
<folksilva> vinicius, no dejadup você pode escolher onde vai salvar seu backup
<folksilva> pode ser uma partição ou pasta da rede ou até mesmo na web
<folksilva> pra restaurar é só configurar ele denovo na nova instalação e fazer a restauração
<vinicius> é que são uns 100gbs de arquivos pessoais não sei como vou fazer para atualizar o sistema sem perder
<folksilva> vc tem um hd externo ou algum pc compartilhado na rede?
<vinicius> acho que vou esprestar de alguem
<vinicius> outra duvida , a pasta do ubuntu one ocupa espaço no hd ?
<folksilva> oculpa, ele copia tudo localmente. Mas bc pode remover do backup pq quando vc reconecta na sua conta do ubuntuone vai baixar tudo que tinha antes
<vinicius> eu sei mas se eu tiver 3 gigas de arquivos no ubuntu one ele vai ocuopar espaço no meu hd e no meu celular ?
<folksilva> so no hd,
<folksilva> no celular so oculpa qnd vc abrir um arquivo
<folksilva> q ele copia pro sd
<vinicius> mas se eu tiver um note e um desktop vai ficar nos 2 ?
<folksilva> pelo ubuntuone sim
<folksilva> o dejadup é só configura certinho q tbm dá
<vinicius> então qual a utilidade ?
<folksilva> é o compartilhamento e a sincronização entre todos os seus pcs com ubuntu
<picolo> Galera, como eu coloco o windows para ser o boot primario?
<picolo> Aff, minha esposa ainda nao tem afinidade com o linux
<folksilva> se vc muda um arquivo em um todos os outros vão ter a versão atualizada automaticamente
<vinicius> se eu comprimir minhas pastas antes de fazer o backup elas vao pesar menos ? qual o melhor formato ? tar.gz zip ?
 * vitoravelino is away: dormindo. :)
<andretyn> voltei, hehheeh
<picolo> ffruijlppk0oóooooooo[p]
<folksilva> picolo procura na central de programas por startup manager
<picolo> hummm sooo
<andretyn> vinicius, faz quanto tempo que usas o ubuntu?
<picolo> Galera obrigado, estou muito feliz pela cordia lidade da galera aqui
<folksilva> vinicius, o dejadup já comprime e criptografa pra vc
<andretyn> picolo, sempre as ordens:)
<folksilva> vou nessa pessoal, até amanhã...
<vinicius> eu não quero fazer pelo deja dup , eu queria saber pois se não houver espaço no hd externo eu comprimir , euso a 7 meses , meus conhecimentos são intermediarios ,mas eu nunca atualizei o sistema
<andretyn> vinicius, como o folksilva falou, ele comprime e cripytografa os seu arquivos, se for muito, então vc tem que ter um hd externo maior :(
<vinicius> como funciona esse negocio de fazer uma parição no hd para deixar os arquivos
<picolo> cara, acho que vou ter que aumentar a particao do linux, deixei so 10 megas
<picolo> cara, puta merda, nao estou conseguindo deixar o broffice em pt-br
<andretyn> vinicius, procure por um programa chamado gparted no site vivaolinux, e veja como fazer um partição no seu hd, tem que ter espaço sobrando
<mifsgo> ola gente boa
<andretyn> mifsgo, boa noite
<mifsgo> pessoal eu to com um poblema aqui
<picolo> manda
 * peregrinator_six se for ubuntu 11.04 joga fora e instala outro... :P
<mifsgo> eu to tentando entra em um circuito interno de camera mais o video não abre
<picolo> sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-l10n-pt-br
<picolo> ops rss
<picolo> lugar errado :p
<mifsgo> diz que falta nissinplug-in
<vinicius> o ubuntu 11.04 é ruim ?
<Popenke> vinicius, nop, atualmente, está muito bom...
<peregrinator_six> vinicius, não, só é super bugado...
<Popenke> eu só não gosto do suporte do Unity pra ATI...
<Popenke> o deixa de certa forma o sys como o peregrinator_six disse
<Popenke> que*
<mifsgo> ai alguem sabe como sesolver meu poblema
<Popenke> mifsgo, qual o problema?
<vinicius> eu estou usando a um mes no meu note e não achei nehum plobelma e euso os efeitos do compiz numa boa
<mifsgo> eu to tentando entra em um circuito interno de camera mais o video não abre,diz que falta nissinplug-in
<peregrinator_six> vinicius, da seu note com ele pra eu então... ;)
<andretyn> Popenke, é, o unity tah pagando o pato pelas reformas do ubuntu, quiseram inventar, e tah dando varios problemas
<mifsgo> popenke entendeu???
<Popenke> mifsgo, já tentou sudo apt-get install nissinplug-in ?
<vinicius> quando da bug no Unity eu uso Ctrl+Alt + f1 e do sudo service gdm restart e fica tudo bem , to com o cubo e tudo
<Popenke> andretyn, poisé, isso me fez ir pro Arch com GNOME3
<mifsgo> sim popenke
<Popenke> mifsgo, no idea, google it
<vinicius> tomara que no 11.10 fique tudo bem , gostei do Unity , enfim , Adeus
<Popenke> andretyn, por incrivel que parece o Arch tá suuper estável com GNOME3, está ótimo, e comparação ao 11.04
<peregrinator_six> vinicius, vou tantar com o 11.10, mas o 11.04 sem chance, da um bug disgraçado no boot splash aqui que da erro e diz que tá com erro de gravação no hd0 que só acontece nesse tal ubuntu 11.04 ai pois nos mais de 10 gnu/linux que instalei aqui nunca da nada de errado, só com esse "zé presepeiro" que acontece isso... :S
<Popenke> vinicius, Unity foi feito pra ser um shell pro gnome, no lugar do gnome-shell (que éh ótimo). então no 11.10 ele vai estar no seu habitat natural com gtk3
<andretyn> Popenke, pois é, e veja, estou num pc da Positivo de 2007 e tah funcionado tudo, 3d, camera do rWindows e o escambu, rodando macio, hehehe
<Popenke> andretyn, roda o que ai?
<Popenke> qual distro
<andretyn> ubuntu 11,04, e jogando o warzone, rodando o virtualbox e mais o que eu quiser, ram de 512 com video compartilhado da intel:0
<andretyn> virtualbox com o windows XP, eh claro:)
<peregrinator_six> Popenke, só esperando o 11.10 beta 1 sair pra eu testar aqui, se ficar legal, já vou usar de vez...
<Popenke> andretyn, sem nenhum vestigio de windows aqui, auhsauashusa
<mifsgo> esse wine não estala quase
<mifsgo> nada
<Popenke> mifsgo, instalar bro, mas se precisa configurar pra o que você quer
<andretyn> Popenke, o 10.04 tinha bug nessa placa de video, mas coloquei o 11.04, rodou de prima. O windows tah aqui para eu dar susto no pessoal, rodo full, e depois mostro o ubuntu, o pessoal fica de boca aberta:D
<Popenke> peregrinator_six, poisé...
<Popenke> andretyn, o que o teu ubuntu tem além do unity?
<Popenke> se deixou ele bonitão?
<Popenke> Andre_Gondim,
<Popenke> Andre_Gondim, opa, boa noite, escrevi o nome por engano, hehe
<Popenke> andretyn, ??
<andretyn> Popenke, cara, eu instalo tudo que veja, sou um "instaldor compusivel", tenho o docyx, vairos outros dock aqui, varias outras coisas, muita coisa, deixeir poluido mesmo:) HEHEHEHEHHEE
<peregrinator_six> Popenke, um pouco mais de um mes passado tava asi o meu... http://ubuntued.info/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/Designerofstyle.jpg
<peregrinator_six> Popenke, depois assim... http://ubuntued.info/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/Jap%C3%A3oTradi%C3%A7%C3%A3oemodernidadenamedida.jpg
<Popenke> peregrinator_six, carregado, mas tá legal, ei se não usa os icones Faenza?
 * andretyn tendo um ataque de "instalamentus delirius"
<Popenke> peregrinator_six, o ultimo screen lembra o 11.01
<Popenke> 11.10*
<Popenke> andretyn, se usa o Faenza icons?
<andretyn> Popenke, não, soh os originais, mas tava querendo instalar os icones Tipo macosx, mas não tenho tempo agora para procurar por eles1
<peregrinator_six> Popenke, não julgo está cerregado, tudo que tá ali eu uso, pode ter certeza!
<peregrinator_six> :)
<peregrinator_six> aliás, usava... :P
<Popenke> peregrinator_six, digo no visual, sauhsausah, entende?
<peregrinator_six> sim, mesmo assim, pra mim tá sobrio. ;)
<Popenke> peregrinator_six, mas tá legal, :D
<peregrinator_six> tava, não to mais com nenehum dos dois..
<peregrinator_six> mas tá mais ou menos no mesmo estilo!
<peregrinator_six> :D
<picolo> Alguem ai trabalha com programacao, php
<picolo> Recomendam alguma servidor para rodar no linux?
<Popenke> peregrinator_six, andretyn curte http://i.imgur.com/s7zpA.png
<Popenke> andretyn, se quiser os icones, http://goo.gl/EkuIn , instala e muda na configs do tema lá na "Aparência"
<peregrinator_six> Popenke, ?
<peregrinator_six> que sistema...?!
<picolo> File, bem customizado
<picolo> Gostei
<peregrinator_six> Popenke, ?
<Picolo> Isso ai e KDE o GNome?
<peregrinator_six> GNOME
<peregrinator_six> 3
<Picolo> Cara, mas tipo, descullpa a burrice, O ubuntu 11.04 ele é gnome 3?
<Picolo> Nao ne
<peregrinator_six> no
<peregrinator_six> gnome 2
<peregrinator_six> Picolo, o 11.10 será 3
<Picolo> Hum show
<peregrinator_six> aliás, GTK 3 e não GNOME 3
<Popenke> peregrinator_six, diga
<peregrinator_six> ubuntu 11.10 GTK3+Unity
<peregrinator_six> Popenke, qual sistema..?!
<andretyn> Popenke, gostei, mas vou ficar como está:)
<peregrinator_six> Popenke, eu gosto de outros temas de icones, mas valorizo o original!
<peregrinator_six> :)
<Picolo> Cara, eu também acho que vo manter o original rss
<peregrinator_six> mas é lindo mesmo o faeenza
<peregrinator_six> *faeenza
<peregrinator_six> a sei lá o nome...
<peregrinator_six> o bisigi é de mais também, o infinity é show!
 * peregrinator_six ?
<peregrinator_six> Popenke, não tem aquele desk com a mulher desenhando...?!
<peregrinator_six> aonde eu posei ele me perguntaram se os numeros na mesa não era um conky, ótima sugestão né não...?! :D
<peregrinator_six> *postei..
<peregrinator_six> Popenke, qual o sistema cara...?!
<peregrinator_six> ainda não falou...?!
<andretyn> peregrinator_six, Popenke veja o meu, tah simples, mas funcional - http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/screenshot/Gnome-ubuntu-11.04-com-o-unity-funcionando
<LACabeza> aew pessoal
<peregrinator_six> andretyn, um hum....
<LACabeza> galera, para um servidor web de conteudo estático (e local, só pra mim, por enquanto), a melhor opção é nginx, g-wan ou algum outro?
<peregrinator_six> andretyn, Popenke o meu atual desk... http://www.2shared.com/photo/dMQDV3H7/desk_atual.html
<andretyn> LACabeza, tentou o opera unite, quase não precisa configurar, e roda legal
<LACabeza> andretyn, vc diz o navegador?
<andretyn> LACabeza, sim, tem um servidor de arquivos embutido que funciona
<LACabeza> manero, eu uso opera e talz, ja tinha visto isso mas não sabia o que era
<LACabeza> já to testando aqui
<andretyn> LACabeza, tenta o site - http://ubuntued.info/opera-unite-partilhe-ficheiros-directamente-do-seu-computador
<peregrinator_six> Popenke, cara, vai falar ou não vai....?!
<peregrinator_six> andretyn, viu lá...?!
<peregrinator_six> omelete, ULTRAAAAAAAAAAAAAA COMBOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<omelete> lol
<andretyn> peregrinator_six, vi, gostei de tudo, até da Barbara, hehehhehe
<LACabeza> hmm, andretyn, é quase o que eu queria... mas não exatamente...
<LACabeza> bem, vou ver o que da pra fazer
<andretyn> LACabeza, sei, tipo, um servidor de verdade?
<LACabeza> na verdade, eu quero fazer um leitor de imagens...
<LACabeza> poderia ser em qualquer linguagem...
<LACabeza> mas como conheço mais php do que c++, por exemplo, tava pensando em fazer por web
<LACabeza> pq assim, eu gosto de ler mangás...
<LACabeza> dae eu baixo eles, e eles ficam dentro de pastas...
<LACabeza> capitulo por capitulo, volume por volume, obra por obra
<peregrinator_six> andretyn, com certeza, tem que gostar mesmo! :D
<LACabeza> dae, no visualizador padrao do linux, eu tenho que ir pasta por pasta...
<LACabeza> o que eu faria é um esquema que pulasse de pasta em pasta automaticamente...
<LACabeza> coisa bem simples... mas que facilitaria pra mim xD
<andretyn> peregrinator_six, vc deu uma ideia, vou amulear algumas musica da Barbara, tenho poucas aqui, kkkkkk
<peregrinator_six> eu não dei nada, não me comprometa....
 * peregrinator_six O.O
<andretyn> LACabeza, hummmm, não tem leitor de gibi no ubuntu?
<LACabeza> sei nao xD
<peregrinator_six> tem sim, pta GNU/Linux...
<andretyn> LACabeza, acho que vc devia baixar o comix pra isso, ele eh um leito de gibi muito funcional:)
<peregrinator_six> Popenke, QUAL O SISTEMA MAN...!? :S
<andretyn> :s leito/leitor
<corvolino> noite
<andretyn> corvolino, boa
<LACabeza> testando o comix
 * andretyn ficando com sono
<LACabeza> fraco
<andretyn> LACabeza, tem modo manga e fullscreen
<Popenke> peregrinator_six, puts cara, foi mal, tava away
<Popenke> peregrinator_six, que sys eu to usando? Arch Linux x86_64 com GNOME 3
<peregrinator_six> agora sim. :)
<peregrinator_six> finalemnte...
<andretyn> poxa, eu tava away e nem vi, toh com sono mesmo, heheheh
<Agua> andretyn, Geany
<LACabeza> bem, esse comix não vai servir sempre... mas já é bem melhor que minha ideia anterior xD
<Agua> andretyn,  achei um editor otimo grafico pra C =)
<LACabeza> ~ja ta pronto xD
<andretyn> Agua, eh, como eu disse, gosto não se descute, heheheh
<andretyn> LACabeza, serviu o comix?
<Popenke> andretyn, o que ser o comix?
<Popenke> ShadowBelmolve, this war is ours ;)
<andretyn> ?comix
<andretyn> !comix
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'comix' not found
<Popenke> andretyn, o que ser esse comix?
<andretyn> Popenke,  visualizador de gibis GTK
<Agua> andretyn,  =)
<andretyn> LACabeza, tem outros, veja apt-cache comic gibi
<andretyn> LACabeza, tem outros, veja apt-cache search comic gibi
 * andretyn vai dormir
<andretyn> tchau pessoal
<Popenke> andretyn, falo cara, se cuida
<sybreed> alguem??
<sybreed> como eu faço pra baixar os arquivos de um diretorio com o wget? tipo http://site.com/arquivos/ << aqui dentro ta os arquivos, de diversos tipos, ai queria baixar todos... como?
 * Vithor is back (gone 04:31:24)
<tortuguito> alguem
<tortuguito> online?
<tortuguito> happy:
<tortuguito> online?
<tortuguito> alguem
<tortuguito> me ajuda?
<tortuguito> estou com problema no lilo
<Spiga> llilo?
<Spiga> mano
<Spiga> faz anos que nao vejo essa palavra
<tortuguito> Spiga:
<tortuguito> qal melhor configurar
<tortuguito> lilo ou grub?
<Spiga> grub e melhor
<Spiga> lilo tem falhas de segurança
<tortuguito> Spiga:
<tortuguito> eu to tentando
<tortuguito> configurar o grub
<tortuguito> mais ta foda
<tortuguito> ele nao roda
<tortuguito> sakaz?
<Spiga> sim
<Spiga> vamo ver o que é
<Spiga> qual distribuição vc ta tentando instalar/
<Spiga> ?
<Spiga> ubuntu mesmo?
<barna> bom dia galera!
<tortuguito> Spiga:
<tortuguito> s
<Spiga> creio
<tortuguito> tipo
<Spiga> que esse tutorial
<tortuguito> deixa eu te explicar
<Spiga> resolve o problema
<Spiga> http://acassis.wordpress.com/2008/02/05/esqueca-o-grub-install/
<tortuguito> tenho 1 hd
<tortuguito> de 80 gb
<tortuguito> totalmente pra linux
<tortuguito> e 1 hd de 320 gb
<tortuguito> pra windows
<tortuguito> so q o linux parece q ficou primario
<tortuguito> sakaz?
<tortuguito> e nao consigo abrir o outro hd
<Spiga> certo
<Spiga> intao quando da boot aparece o grub para vc ou ja entra direto no windows
<tortuguito> nao
<tortuguito> aparece bot
<tortuguito> nem entra no windows
<tortuguito> vai direto
<tortuguito> pro ubuntu
<Spiga> hum...
<Spiga> so vc precisa fazer uma adição no grub para recohecer o windows
<tortuguito> Spiga:
<tortuguito> s
<tortuguito> mais o grub
<tortuguito> nao inicializa tb
<Spiga> como nao
<Spiga> se vc entra no ubuntu
<tortuguito> ele entra direto
<tortuguito> tipo o hd do ubuntu
<tortuguito> ta como se fosse primario
<Spiga> meu querido
<tortuguito> eo outro hd q ta o windows
<tortuguito> ta em secundario
<Spiga> grub e gerenciador ... de boot do ubuntu
<tortuguito> sim
<Spiga> so porque ele nao aparece
<tortuguito> eu sei
<Spiga> nao quer dizer que ele nao esteja instalado
<Spiga> ele ta instalado
<tortuguito> esta
<tortuguito> ja fiz a adição
<tortuguito> da linha do windwos
<Spiga> so que o tempo dele ta em 1s para aparecer. so isso
<tortuguito> com o caminho na conf
<tortuguito> um
<tortuguito> Spiga:  como eu aumento
<tortuguito> o tempo dele?
<tortuguito> isso q to achando tb
<tortuguito> q ele ta bootando rapido d+
<Spiga> edita linha
<Spiga> timeout
<tortuguito> ok
<Spiga> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tortuguito> pera
<tortuguito> timeout         3
<tortuguito> Spiga:  poe qantos segundos?
<tortuguito> 15 ?
<Spiga> 5
<Spiga> ou 15
<tortuguito> vo por 15
<Spiga> vc sabe que tem que recarregar o grub apos ... as alterações
<Spiga> update-grub
<tortuguito> Spiga: um
<Spiga> creio que seja isso
<tortuguito> pvt
<tortuguito> pra te colar
<tortuguito> 1 lance
<tortuguito> pra tu da 1 olhada
<tortuguito> so me falar se fiz certo
<tortuguito> pode?
<Spiga> s
<Spiga> ou vc pode fazer o seguinte
<LACabeza> bomdia
<Spiga> usa isso aki e mais facil
<Spiga> sudo apte-get install startupmanager
<tortuguito> esse
<tortuguito> startup
<tortuguito> é gerenciador de bot?
<Spiga> sim
<tortuguito> eu vi aki
<tortuguito> ele é pra facilitar
<tortuguito> a conf
<tortuguito> do grub
<tortuguito> r0x
<tortuguito> pronto
<tortuguito> vo rebootar
<tortuguito> ve se funfou
<tortuguito> ja venho
<tortuguito> voltei
<tortuguito> Spiga: bom
<tortuguito> o bot iniciou la
<tortuguito> abriu a tela
<tortuguito> mais qando selecinei windows xp
<tortuguito> deu invalid device
<Spiga> olha la na linah
<Spiga> que vc me colocou.
<Spiga> title Windows XP
<Spiga> <tortuguito> rootnoverify (hd0,1)
<tortuguito> ta errado
<tortuguito> nao?
<Spiga> 2 HD diferentes
<Spiga> ou 2 partições
<Spiga> no mesmo HD
<tortuguito> Spiga:
<tortuguito> 2 hds
<tortuguito> diferentes
<Spiga> intao
<Spiga>  rootnoverify (hd1,0)
<tortuguito> vo mudar la
<Spiga> X da esquerda = numero do HD e o X da direita numero da partição
<tortuguito> um
<tortuguito> vlw
<tortuguito> pela dica
<tortuguito> hauahaua
<tortuguito> nem sabia disso
<tortuguito> fui vendo tutorial
<tortuguito> na vivaolinux
<tortuguito> mais la eles sempre ensinam meia boca
<tortuguito> al4nc4ds: oi
<al4nc4ds> pvt
<tortuguito> pow
<tortuguito> me matando
<tortuguito> aki pra arrumar meu grub
<tortuguito> title Windows XP
<tortuguito> rootnoverify (hd1,0)
<tortuguito> makeactive
<tortuguito> Spiga:
<tortuguito> precisa reload no grub
<tortuguito> ou so reiniciar direto
<tortuguito> e testar?
<Spiga> sim
<tortuguito> al4nc4ds: ja volto
<tortuguito> marka ae
<tortuguito> Spiga: vo testar
<tortuguito> aki
<tortuguito> fui
<al4nc4ds> clear
<al4nc4ds> Security breach on kernel.org
<al4nc4ds> Earlier this month, a number of servers in the kernel.org infrastructure were compromised. We discovered this August 28th. While we currently believe that the source code repositories were unaffected, we are in the process of verifying this and taking steps to enhance security across the kernel.org infrastructure.
<al4nc4ds> ¬¬
<Spiga> ?
<tortuguito> pronto
<tortuguito> voltei
<tortuguito> Pskol:
<tortuguito> Spiga: ei
<tortuguito> funfou nao
<tortuguito> ;~
<tortuguito> title        Microsoft Windows 7 BETA
<tortuguito> rootnoverify    (hd1,0)-----(hda2)
<tortuguito> makeactive
<tortuguito> map (hd1,0) (hd0,1)
<tortuguito> chainloader    +1
<tortuguito> al4nc4ds:
<tortuguito> ajuda ai
<Spiga> ?
<tortuguito> Spiga:
<tortuguito> al4nc4ds:
<tortuguito> ajuda eu
<Spiga> oi
<tortuguito> a porra nao vai
<tortuguito> mudei la
<tortuguito> a conf
<tortuguito> puz no xp
<Spiga> vamo la
<tortuguito> deu erro mldt
<tortuguito> bang assim
<tortuguito> pressione alt + ctrl + del
<Spiga> digita ai
<Spiga> pera ai
<Spiga> quando vc entrou no menu do windows no grub ele passou
<Spiga> e deu msg de erro?
<tortuguito> s
<tortuguito> FALTA NTRDL"
<tortuguito> axo q arrumei o grub
<tortuguito> problema agora meu xp
<tortuguito> q parece ta bugado
<Spiga> sim
<Spiga> creio eu
<tortuguito> tipo
<tortuguito> eu arrumei aki as linhas do grub
<tortuguito> antes nem erro deu
<tortuguito> agora arrumei
<tortuguito> fui e deu esse error
<tortuguito> isso é do xp
<Spiga> sim
<Spiga> isso e do XP
<Spiga> arquivo ntrdl.dll
<tortuguito> então
<Spiga> ta bugado
<tortuguito> eu ja arrumei
<tortuguito> o grub
<tortuguito> \o/
<Spiga> sim correto
<Spiga> outra coisa
<tortuguito> Spiga:
<Spiga> caso arrume o XP formatando
<tortuguito> ficou assim
<tortuguito> meu grup
<Spiga> vc tem qeu reinstalar o grub novamente
<Spiga> pois o windows vai recobrir o MBR com boot dele
<tortuguito> title        Microsoft Windows 7 BETA
<tortuguito> rootnoverify    (hd1,0)-----(hda2)
<tortuguito> makeactive
<tortuguito> map (hd1,0) (hd0,1)
<tortuguito> chainloader    +1
<Spiga> essa cintese ta estranha
<tortuguito> Spiga:
<tortuguito> eu peguei de 1 forum aki
<tortuguito> gringo
<tortuguito> falando disso
<tortuguito> e puz e foi
<tortuguito> ai deu esse erro do windows
<tortuguito> kkk
<tortuguito> vou
<tortuguito> é subir essa conf
<tortuguito> no email
<tortuguito> q vo tentar arrumar xp
<tortuguito> pra depois nao ter q ficar me matando
<tortuguito> so substituir o arquivo menu.lst
<tortuguito> e ja era
<Spiga> sabe dar scandisk
<Spiga> pelo cd de boot original do XP/
<Spiga> ?
<Spiga> as vezes ajuda
<tortuguito> Spiga:  nem sei
<tortuguito> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Spiga> lol
<tortuguito> eu sou preguicoso
<tortuguito> a lot
<Spiga> vc tem que ter o CD do windows XP
<tortuguito> prefiro formatar
<tortuguito> kkkkkkkkk
<Spiga> que pede para colocar
<tortuguito> eu tenho
<tortuguito> pow
<Spiga> serial
<tortuguito> professional xp 2
<Spiga> ok
<Spiga> coloca ele. entra no boot do CD
<Spiga> na primeira tela
<Spiga> aperta R
<Spiga> ele vai entrar no modo DOS
<Spiga> ai digita as info que ele pede.
<Spiga> depois so fazer CHKDSK c: /r
<tortuguito> sakei
<tortuguito> vo fazer isso
<tortuguito> xo la no armario
<Spiga> e bem provavel que resolva
<tortuguito> panhar o drive de cd
<tortuguito> Spiga:
<tortuguito> sabe qal pior?
<tortuguito> formatei hj o xp
<tortuguito> e instalei
<tortuguito> o linux
<tortuguito> nesse hd de 80
<tortuguito> e eu nem vi
<tortuguito> essa punhetação
<LACabeza>  a
<LACabeza> aew manolos, num pc que tem 2 placas de redes... é possivel configurar um servidor dhcp para funcionar em apensar uma das placas, certo?
<Spiga> lol
<Spiga> LACabeza: sim
<Spiga> claro
<omelete> na conf do dhcp vc indica qual eth será usada
<LACabeza> Spiga, blz... depois vou ver pq num tava funcionando
<tortuguito> ja
<tortuguito> q vcś tao animados
<tortuguito> xo fazer 1 pergunta
<tortuguito> possuo 50 mb
<tortuguito> de internet
<tortuguito> se eu rodar 1 servidor de smtp
<tortuguito> na minha distro
<tortuguito> e fazer spam
<tortuguito> corro risco de ser preso?
<LACabeza> não... por spam não...
<LACabeza> agora... crimes virtuais sim
<tortuguito> logico
<LACabeza> ~não sei se o spam, de propaganda por exemplo, chega a ser crime... acho que não
<tortuguito> q da rolo
<tortuguito> spam eles blokeiam
<tortuguito> a internet
<tortuguito> kk
<LACabeza> só meter um proxy
<tortuguito> ops
<tortuguito> LACabeza: tipo vpn?
<Mendigo> bli
<Mendigo> blist
<Mendigo> ops
<LACabeza> tortuguito, não entendo muito, mas acredito que apenas para mascarar o seu ip
<tortuguito> tu me deu 1 boa ideia
<tortuguito> vou estudar o assunto
<Stockholder> AEEAUHAEUHAEUHAEEA
<Stockholder> doidera
<Stockholder> tortuguito: axo q nao da cadeia nao, mas axo q nao funciona
<Stockholder> soh se for dns reverso
<Stockholder> servidor soh aceita dns reverso
<tortuguito> Stockholder:
<Stockholder> com ip dinamico nao da pra fazer isso
<tortuguito> eu ja rodei postfix aki
<tortuguito> e foi no gmail
<Stockholder> lol
<tortuguito> minhas portas
<tortuguito> sao desblokeadas
<tortuguito> cable
<tortuguito> ;~
<Stockholder> eita
<Stockholder> seu provedor nao restringe nao?
<tortuguito> retringir oq?
<tortuguito> blokear
<tortuguito> a porta 25 ?
<Stockholder> s
<tortuguito> nenhum provedor
<tortuguito> bloka a 24
<tortuguito> ops
<tortuguito> 25
<tortuguito> é pq kem usa adsl
<tortuguito> roteada a porta
<tortuguito> tenke redicionar pro ip da rede
<tortuguito> interno
<tortuguito> meu caso é conexão direta
<tortuguito> eu plugo o cabo rj45
<tortuguito> na placa de rede
<tortuguito> ele atribui 1 ip fixo
<tortuguito> direto
<tortuguito> sem ser ip interno de rede
<tortuguito> 192.168 essas coisas
<Stockholder> entendi mas onde fica o router entao? :D
<tortuguito> 64 bytes from globosat.com.br (201.7.176.59): icmp_seq=10 ttl=250 time=7.34 ms
<tortuguito> 64 bytes from globosat.com.br (201.7.176.59): icmp_seq=11 ttl=250 time=7.87 ms
<tortuguito> 64 bytes from globosat.com.br (201.7.176.59): icmp_seq=12 ttl=250 time=7.69 ms
<tortuguito> 64 bytes from globosat.com.br (201.7.176.59): icmp_seq=13 ttl=250 time=7.56 ms
<tortuguito> 64 bytes from globosat.com.br (201.7.176.59): icmp_seq=14 ttl=250 time=7.84 ms
<tortuguito> 64 bytes from globosat.com.br (201.7.176.59): icmp_seq=15 ttl=250 time=7.72 ms
<tortuguito> 64 bytes from globosat.com.br (201.7.176.59): icmp_seq=16 ttl=250 time=7.79 ms
<tortuguito> Stockholder:  uso virtua
<tortuguito> fibra
<Stockholder> entendi
<tortuguito> traceroute to redeglobo.com.br (201.7.176.59), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
<tortuguito>  1  10.14.128.1 (10.14.128.1)  6.374 ms  11.488 ms  11.497 ms
<tortuguito>  2  c9110002.virtua.com.br (201.17.0.2)  11.753 ms * *
<tortuguito>  3  embratel-T0-0-2-0-tacc01.rjo.embratel.net.br (200.209.203.33)  12.225 ms  12.234 ms  12.241 ms
<tortuguito>  4  ebt-G6-0-gacc03.rjo.embratel.net.br (200.244.163.8)  12.056 ms  12.068 ms  12.095 ms
<tortuguito>  5  * * *
<tortuguito> lord_daemon: r0x
<tortuguito> neh
<tortuguito>  1  10.14.128.1 (10.14.128.1)  5.727 ms  11.667 ms  11.678 ms
<tortuguito>  2  c9110002.virtua.com.br (201.17.0.2)  11.692 ms  11.702 ms *
<tortuguito>  3  spodhcrtd02-te-2-3-peer-rjo.virtua.com.br (201.6.7.25)  19.729 ms  19.789 ms  19.822 ms
<tortuguito>  4  c9060776.virtua.com.br (201.6.7.118)  19.695 ms  19.753 ms  19.795 ms
<tortuguito>  5  c90601e2.peer.uol.spo.virtua.com.br (201.6.1.226)  19.807 ms  19.813 ms  19.837 ms
<tortuguito>  6  200.221.136.102 (200.221.136.102)  19.847 ms  13.955 ms  14.929 ms
<tortuguito> Stockholder:  limpo d+
<tortuguito> a rota
<tortuguito> kk
<aleuck> tortuguito: usa pastebin pra colar mais de uma linha aki
<aleuck> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<Stockholder> Mendigo: ta ae?
<Mendigo> sim
<Mendigo> Stockholder: sim
<l88os> que horas vai sair o beta do ubuntu?
<gmaiarodrigo> alguém poderia mim ajudar a configurar um servidor DHCP?
<happy> !paste  # dhcpd.conf
<happy> #
<happy> # Configuration file for ISC dhcpd (see 'man dhcpd.conf')
<happy> #
<happy> ddns-update-style ad-hoc;
<happy> default-lease-time 1200;
<ubottu-br> happy: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<happy> max-lease-time 8200;
<happy> subnet 192.168.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {
<happy>     range 192.168.0.5 192.168.0.99;
<happy>     range 192.168.0.120 192.168.0.253;
<happy>     option subnet-mask 255.255.255.0;
<happy>     option broadcast-address 192.168.0.255;
<happy>     option routers 192.168.0.1;
<happy>     option domain-name-servers 200.180.112.1;
<happy>     option domain-name "terra.com";
<happy>     }
<lord_daemon> opakepakepae
<aleuck> happy: paste.ubuntu.com
<corvolino> diaa
<gmaiarodrigo> happy: cara, vc tava mim ajudando há uns dias atrás
<gmaiarodrigo> happy: tentei de tudo já, estou perdendo as esperanças.
<happy> opa, tudo bem gmaiarodrigo ?
<happy> desculpe, era sobre oq?
<gmaiarodrigo> servidor DHCP
<happy> hmm
<gmaiarodrigo> cara. O servidor distribui os ips normalmente, mas os computadores ficam sem acesso a internet
<happy> esse servidor precisa de controle de MAC algo assim? Ou somente distrbui os IPs e deu?
<happy> certo
<gmaiarodrigo> Eu pude observar em alguns tutoriais que preciso configurar o NAT
<happy> cola no pastebim.com o teu dhcp.conf
<happy> hmm
<happy> pera ai
<happy> vc tentou antes de criar o dhcp, fixar o ip numa maquina cliente e acessar a web?
<gmaiarodrigo> mas ela já tem o ip dinâmico, pq iria fazer isso?
<happy> tem um tuto na net q diz bem certo como fazer o nat, vou fussar
<gmaiarodrigo> happy: cara, já adicionei todo tipo de regra no iptable
<happy> talvez o teu dhcp nao ta configurado o gtw certo, mas deve estar, é o nat mesmo provavelmente
<annakamilla> olá gente
<gmaiarodrigo> gateway que ele recebe é o da subrede
<annakamilla> tudo bom ??
<gmaiarodrigo> 192.168.1.1
<annakamilla> o meu kde tá dfizendo que o meu dispositivo de som não funciona
<happy> gmaiarodrigo: olha esse artigo do memento, funciona certinho o NAT dele ai   http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Instalando-servidor-Debian-Memento?pagina=4
<happy> annakamilla: esperimenta abrir o terminal e digita alsamixer ..Talvez lhe ajude
<annakamilla> happy, tipo o som funciona mas ele diz a qui que não funciona, mas vou tentar nem que eu digite alsaconf aqui
<annakamilla> happy, tá tudo no 100%
<annakamilla> vou experimentar reconfigurar
<happy> gmaiarodrigo: depois desse passo de configuracao das placas, vc tem que executar isso aqui para realizar o nat mesmo e fazer as placas conversar uma com as outras:  http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Instalando-servidor-Debian-Memento?pagina=6
<happy> annakamilla: ve ai amiga, eu nao lido com KDE, apenas tentei lhe ajudar, desculpa  . alguem meche com KDE ai gente? dao uma maozinha aki para a annakamilla
<happy> esta entendendo gmaiarodrigo ? a um mes atras segui esse passo a passo dele ai num servidor q fiz para passar o tempo, logo depois q terminei deu badblock no hd e perdi toda a configuracao dele, uehauheau
<iAnd_> bom dia, alguem sabe se o conector sata de hd 3.5  é igula ao do hd dee 2.5?
<iAnd_> bom dia, alguem sabe se o conector sata de hd 3.5  é igual ao do hd 2.5?
<happy> iAnd_: sim
<happy> tnto de alimentacao como de dados
<happy> gmaiarodrigo: ou almocar amigo, daki uns 20 minutos estou de volta. AI trocamos mais umas ideias
<Spiga> como eu faço para iniciar o programa assim que iniciar o modo grafico no OPENBOX
<iAnd_> happy: oi happy, eu tenho uma gaveta externa com um hd de 3.5, um note meu queimou, retirei o hd (2.5), tambem sata, queria saber se posso ligar o hd de 2.5 na gaveta so pra recuperar alguns dados.
<iAnd_> isso e possivel?
<annakamilla> happy, pesquisei no google meu problema parece que era o gstreamer vou fazer o logout
<Mendigo> alguem ai pode da um help? http://pastebin.com/czkKT70s
<happy> iAnd : é possível sim, ja fiz isso várias vezes
<happy> mendigo:  vai em alt+f2 e esperimente digitar: skdudo nautilus
<happy> ele vai abrir em modo de superusuário
<happy> gmaiarodrigo: e ai amigo, conseguiu
<Mendigo> happy: ja tentei =p
<Mendigo> tb nao vai
<Mendigo> erro no gtk2 para o gtk3
<Mendigo> to atualizando o gnome pra ver
<happy> vc ta atualizando para gnome 3 ?
<Mendigo> happy: skdudo?
<Mendigo> sim
<happy> Mendigo: perdao, gksudo nautilus     nao tinha visto q escrevi errado,
<Mendigo> hehe entao ok... eu tinha tentado isso msm
<Mendigo> deu msm erro
<Mendigo> vou reinicar aki ver oq da
<happy> pra min nao abria o nautilus apos ter atualizado o gnome para o 3, mas depois qreiniciei ficou de boa
<barna> peregrinator_six, meu mouse deu pau, vou re-iniciar! num to conseguindo ver o q vc me mandou em pvt!
<happy> caramba, lag de 12 segundos aki é F....
<aleuck> opa... alguem sabe como formatar o sda pelo terminal?
<aleuck> pra ext4?
<happy> aleuck: eu ja fiz isso mas nao lembro o comando, vou olhar aki e ja lhe falo se eu achar
<happy> aleuck: ja usou o cfdisk /dev/sda  ?
<happy> aleuck: achei, primeiro vc usa o cfdisk para particionar do geito q vc quer, depois vc vc utiliiza esse comando sudo mkfs -t ext4 /dev/sda_          onde o _ é a particao que vc quer formatar
<Mendigo> Alguem ai pode da uma ajuda? Oo meu gnome ferro! akakak ele nao inicia mais =x atualizei e deu pau
<Mendigo> alguem sabe cm volto uma versao anterior?~
<_BadBoy_> boa tarde a todos
<tux-ma> boa tarde alguém conhece um programa cmo o mysql-front para linux...
<tux-ma> ou se tem alguma ferramenta do msysql que pode ser utilizada
<Doomtron> Boa tarde
<tortuguito> Selecionando pacote previamente não selecionado skype.
<tortuguito> (Lendo banco de dados ... 93443 arquivos e diretórios atualmente instalados.)
<tortuguito> Descompactando skype (de skype-debian_2.2.0.35-1_i386.deb) ...
<tortuguito> dpkg: problemas de dependência impedem configuração de skype:
<tortuguito>  skype depende de libasound2 (>> 1.0.16); porém:
<tortuguito>   Versão de libasound2 no sistema é 1.0.15-3ubuntu4.
<tortuguito>  skype depende de libqt4-dbus (>= 4.4.3); porém:
<tortuguito>   Pacote libqt4-dbus não está instalado.
<tortuguito>  skype depende de libqt4-network (>= 4.4.3); porém:
<tortuguito>   Pacote libqt4-network não está instalado.
<tortuguito>  skype depende de libqtcore4 (>= 4.4.3); porém:
<barna> !pastebin | tortuguito
<ubottu-br> tortuguito: pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<tortuguito>   Pacote libqtcore4 não está instalado.
<tortuguito>  skype depende de libqtgui4 (>= 4.4.3); porém:
<tortuguito>   Pacote libqtgui4 não está instalado.
<Spiga> mano
<tortuguito> dpkg: erro processando skype (--install):
<Spiga> usa o paste
<Spiga> paste.ubuntu.com
<tortuguito>  problemas de dependência - deixando desconfigurado
<tortuguito> Erros foram encontrados durante processamento de:
<tortuguito>  skype
<tortuguito> tortuguito@tortuguito-desktop:~/Desktop$
<tortuguito> como arrumo as dependencias?
<Spiga> e cola o link
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> tortuguito, atualiza primeiro o sistema antes de instalar
<Spiga> pela mor de deuis
<tortuguito> Spiga:
<tortuguito> me ajuda ai rapidinho
<tortuguito> Ctrl-Alt-Del: ja fiz isso
<Spiga> ?
<tortuguito> nao consigo
<tortuguito> instalar o skype
<tortuguito> é .deb
<tortuguito> q baixei
<tortuguito> meti dpkg -i skype.deb
<tortuguito> começa carregar
<barna> tortuguito, tem o skype nos reps!!!!
<tortuguito> mais vem monte de dependencias
<tortuguito> agora q vi
<tortuguito> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<tortuguito> Os pacotes a seguir têm dependências desencontradas:
<tortuguito>   skype: Depende: libasound2 (> 1.0.16) mas 1.0.15-3ubuntu4 está para ser instalado
<tortuguito>          Depende: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.3) mas 1:4.2.4-1ubuntu4 está para ser instalado
<tortuguito>          Depende: libqt4-dbus (>= 4.4.3) mas não está instalável
<tortuguito>          Depende: libqt4-network (>= 4.4.3) mas não está instalável
<tortuguito>          Depende: libqtcore4 (>= 4.4.3) mas não está instalável
<tortuguito>          Depende: libqtgui4 (>= 4.4.3) mas não está instalável
<barna> tortuguito, USA O PASTEBIN
<tortuguito>          Depende: libstdc++6 (>= 4.3) mas 4.2.4-1ubuntu4 está para ser instalado
<tortuguito> E: Pacotes quebrados
<tortuguito> barna: qando dou apt-get -f install
<tortuguito> ele remove tudo
<tortuguito> e nao instala o skype
<barna> sudo apt-get update
<tortuguito> qal
<tortuguito> links dos repostiorios
<tortuguito> do skype
<barna> sudo apt-get install skype
<tortuguito> pra eu por no meu apt?
<tortuguito> barna: oq eu tenho é nonoficial
<tortuguito> eu q puz la
<barna> !pastebin | tortuguito
<ubottu-br> tortuguito: pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<tortuguito> 2 links do mxico
<tortuguito> pow
<tortuguito> descobri
<tortuguito> oq era
<tortuguito> Spiga: seu ubuntu
<tortuguito> é qal versão?
<Spiga> uso mint
<Spiga> e baseado em ubuntu
<tortuguito> Spiga: então serve pra min
<tortuguito> q uso kurumin ng
<tortuguito> ai tem skype instalado
<tortuguito> o 2?
<tortuguito> me arruma sua source.list?
<tortuguito> pra eu por aki pra ve se consigo atualizar e instalar o skype?
<tortuguito> Spiga:  ?
<Elven___> Opa e ai o/
<hapy> tortuguito: pra min tbm tava dando uns pau do skype, ai baixei direto do skype e instalei, nao baixe do repositorio, ficou bom, so as vezes tenho q reinstalar
<Elven___> Se alguem puder compartilhar alguma informaçao, ideia, guia, tutorial, qualquer coisa sobre como setar uma conexao dial-up na versao 11.04, eu agradeço bastante
<tortuguito> pronto
<tortuguito> acho q agora vai
<tortuguito> o skype
<tux-ma> alguém conhece um programa  como mysql-front só que para linux
<Doomtron> tux-ma: tenta mysql-workbench
<tux-ma> Doomtron ele não serve apenas pra modelagem não
<Doomtron> tux-ma: serve pra tudo
<Doomtron> tux-ma: eu descobri agora isso, coisa linda, da de 10x0 no toad :D
<tux-ma> Doomtron, muito obrigado vou da uma olhada agora mesmo
<Elven___> Se alguem puder compartilhar alguma informaçao, ideia, guia, tutorial, qualquer coisa sobre como setar uma conexao dial-up na versao 11.04, eu agradeço bastante
<iAnd> boa tarde a todos, pessoal, eu to com um hd de um note q queimou, ele esta montado numa gaveta externa, como eu faço pra recuperar os dados do navegador google chrome?
<Doomtron> iAnd: vc não sincronizou com a sua conta de e-mail ?
<iAnd> Doomtron: nao
<Doomtron> iAnd: mas se o hd queimou como vc montou ele ?
<Doomtron> ele ta funcionando ainda ?
<pqatsi> Elven___: gnome-ppp
<pqatsi> ops
<iAnd> Doomtron: o note q queimou, o hd ta intacto.
<Doomtron> aaaaaaa
<pqatsi> chroot?
<pqatsi> sudo chroot /onde/diabos/ta/montado/a/raiz
<Doomtron> iAnd: tu ja montou o hd  ?
<pqatsi> claro, depois de montar o chroot inteiro, como montar o /dev /proc e afins dentro da raiz do HD
<pqatsi> de lá, basta abrir o chrome dentro do chroot e que tudo aparecce exatamente igual era antes :D
<iAnd> sou leigo nessa parte, eu abri > places>computer>80gbharddrive
<iAnd> nao existe uma pasta onde fica os dados dos programas?
<iAnd> ?
<annakamilla> deu certo
<pqatsi> iAnd: até tem
<annakamilla> :D
<pqatsi> mas voce ficar dumpando isso e tal dá um trabalho absurdo
<pqatsi> eh realmente mais fácil voce usar chroot
<pqatsi> pergunta iAnd: o /home tava separado do / ?
<iAnd> pqatsi: como?
<pqatsi> se não, fica até mais fácil
<iAnd> pqatsi: o hd tinha so duas partiçoes, uma pro windows e outra pro ubuntu,
<pqatsi> otimo
<annakamilla> tive que instalar o front end do gstreamer no kde e deletar a pasta .kde
<pqatsi> iAnd: quando vc tiver o temrinal aberto, rode sudo -i
<pqatsi> e me chama quando tiver com o terminal de root aberto
<iAnd> ok
<pqatsi> annakamilla: gst é uma praga
<pqatsi> acho que é o framework mm mais bizarro que já vi
<annakamilla> é pqatsi exato, e o raio do ubuntu usa ele para configurar a minha placa de som.
<pqatsi> o kde nao depende disso
<pqatsi> com o ubuntu funciona até bem, apesar de eu nao gostar dele
<pqatsi> ubuntu leia-se com gnome, etc..
<pqatsi> já o motor gst pra phonon é uma desgraça completa
<iAnd> pqatsi: como eu abro o terminal , to usando o 11.04 no live cd
<pqatsi> alt + f2
<pqatsi> digita: gnome-terminal
<annakamilla> tava dando bug no phonon por causa da falta gstreamer, mas o som não tinah parado de funcionar
<pqatsi> ue
<pqatsi> era só instalar o suporte phonon pro gst
<pqatsi> mas ainda assim, eu prefiro a xine engine
<iAnd> pqatsi: o termunal ocupa a tela toda nao tem como alternar ventre o terminal e o firefox
<pqatsi> precisa não :D
<pqatsi> pode ocupar a tela toda, vc usa alt+tab
<pqatsi> :D
<iAnd> alt tab nao funciona
<pqatsi> deveria
<iAnd> so sai do ternminal se apertar esc
<pqatsi> ele deve ter ido pra tela cheia de alguma forma
<pqatsi> mas ai vc tem que se virar com as janelinhas :p
<slipttees> ola
<slipttees> alquem pode me ajudar
<slipttees> bash: extract-cd/casper/filesystem.size: Permissão negada
<slipttees> -r--r--r-- 1 rene rene 10 2010-04-29 08:41 extract-cd/casper/filesystem.size
<slipttees> resolvido
<slipttees> :D
<slipttees> chmod +w extract-cd/casper/filesystem.size
<slipttees> :D
<Yokobr> Buenas
<pqatsi> o iAnd sumiu é
<pqatsi> ?
<iAnd> nao consigo abrir um terminal
<Yokobr> pessoal, qndo acesso uma pag. que usa cgi, o browser comessa a baixar o aplicativo ao inves de executar
<iAnd> ele bare mas e em tela cheia
<iAnd> nao tem como alternar
<pqatsi> então aperta control + alt + F1 e se loga com user ubuntu senha ubuntu. Pra voltar pro gráfico, control + alt + F7 ou F8
<pqatsi> nao lembro
<pqatsi> e o jeito mais pratico, apesar de ser lerdo pra fazer sw
<iAnd> ok
<iAnd> pqatsi: e agora?
<pqatsi> sudo -i
<pqatsi> e vira root la
<pqatsi> quando fizer e aparecer root@ubuntu voce me fala
<iAnd> ok
<iAnd> pqatsi: ja deu
<pqatsi> iAnd: mount
<pqatsi> e ve onde seu disquinho ta montado
<pqatsi> provavelmente e em algum lugar do /media
<iAnd> media/sdb5
<pqatsi> certeza?
<pqatsi> normalmente seria
<pqatsi> /dev/sdb5 /media/ALGUMACOISAQQR
<iAnd> pqatsi: pqatsi tem 3 unidades de disco
<pqatsi> da um ls no /media
<pqatsi> e confere
<iAnd> ok
<iAnd> pqatsi: apareceu 3 unidades de disco e o cdrom
<pqatsi> confira o lugar que o disco ta
<pqatsi> no /media?
<iAnd> isso
<iAnd> pqatsi:  eu coloquei ls /media ,    ai apareceu uma unidade cujo nome é um codigo grande
<pqatsi> iAnd: e so tem uma pasta no /media?
<iAnd> pqatsi: no media tem 4 pastas, a primeira é o hd
<pqatsi> entra nela ue
<pqatsi> cd /media/oquediabosseja
<iAnd> pronto
<iAnd> pqatsi: entrei
<pqatsi> da um  ls home
<pqatsi> sem o / antes, nota mental
<pqatsi> e ve se tá certo
<pqatsi> se é essa instalação mesmo
<pqatsi> iAnd: ja volto
<iAnd> ?
<Doomtron> iAnd: find /media/ | grep .config/chrom
<iAnd> os dados nao podes ser acessados abrindo as pastas normalmente, sem precisar do terminal?
<Doomtron> iAnd: sim
<pereba> Maninho|SEFU: ae chutei o balde, instalei o openWRT no router e mandei o antigo pra casa do karaio
<andretyn> Olá
<Doomtron> olá
<Elven___> Se alguem puder compartilhar alguma ideia/tutorial/dica/guia/qualquer coisa sobre como setar uma conexao dial-up na versao 11.04 eu agradeço bastante
<andretyn> Elven___, como assim, linha telefonica ou modem 3g?
<Elven___> andretyn linha telefonica mesmo, morotola sm56
<Elven___> Tentei varios metodos diferentes, muita informaçao desatualizada, e no forum todos que tentaram perguntar tomaram mijada, entao resolvi perguntar de alguem que possa ter conseguido no irc
<slipttees> Elven___, apt-get install gnome-ppp
<slipttees> acho que nem precisa mais disso
<slipttees> conexão de rede já tem
<slipttees> Elven___, precisa, instala o gnome-ppp
<Elven___> slipttees sim eu estou tentando descobrir uma forma de instalar o gnome-ppp manualmente ja que sem conexao nao tem como usar apt-get do repositorio universe
<slipttees> Elven___, modem devidamente instalado?
<slipttees> Elven___, baixa
<Elven___> Eu baixei, mas por alguma razao ele nao compila/instala nem logado como root
<slipttees> Elven___, http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/gnome-ppp
<Elven___> Eu baixei esse aqui gnome-ppp-0.3.23.tar.bz2
<Elven___> Eh a versao i386
<Elven___> Mas quando tentei compilar/instalar nao deu certo
<andretyn> Elven___, olha, vc pode tentar instalar numa outra maquina e copiar o /var/cache/apt/archive para seu pc e roda o apt-get install gnome-ppp
<Elven___> Hmmm vou tentar isso
<slipttees> Elven___, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/setting-up-dial-up-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<slipttees> andretyn, boa, nem lembrei das dependencias
<slipttees> =]
<slipttees> Elven___, no final do tuto que mandei tem um exemplo com o gnome-ppp
<Elven___> Vejamos
<andretyn> Elven___, tenta tambem usar o aptoncd para criar um cd com as dependencias, fica mais facil
<slipttees> andretyn, ;-)
<Elven___> Eu nao sou usuario muito experiente, tomara que de certo haha
<andretyn> slipttees, anos de linha discada, hehehhe
<Elven___> Eu so queria fazer a discada funcionar la no ubuntu ja que durante o periodo de chuva aqui na floresta eh o que tem de mais 'estavel'
<slipttees> andretyn, ;-)
<slipttees> andretyn, usei dialup em 2002
<slipttees> agora só dls
<slipttees> dsl
<slipttees> mas cada caso é um cas
<slipttees> :D
<andretyn> eu uso sempre o aptoncd, por causa que pago caro pela conexão
<Elven___> Ah sim slipttees tambem tentei o wvdial mas esse nao tinha nem source pra compilar
<Elven___> Vi ele aqui no seu guia e me lembrei
<andretyn> Elven___, o gnome-ppp eh uma interface para o wvdial :)
<Elven___> O problema eh que a grande maioria dos guias sao outdated, como esse, ainda eh o gnome la, durante esse tempo era so abrir o network manager e mandar ver... agora... =_=
<slipttees> ;-)
<Elven___> Eu sei, o gnome-ppp usa ele
<Elven___> slipttees como eu mencionei, esse guia nao se aplica pra versao 11.04 infelizmente, seria maravilhoso se fosse facil agora como era nessa versao XD
<andretyn> Elven___, meu modem é um celular n900, aqui em casa soh pega 3g por reza braba
<slipttees> Elven___, gnome-ppp naõ mudou muito ou mudou?
<slipttees> :-)
<Elven___> Eu estou tentando descobrir haha
<andretyn> então o wvdial fica mais facil do que network manager, ateh retirei ele daqui:(
<Elven___> Eu me pergunto se exista algum pacote que eu possa baixar e instalar la que certifique que eu vou conseguir instalar o gnome-ppp
<andretyn> Elven___, o proprio já cuida de tudo
<Elven___> Talvez o source nao foi compilado porque nao veio por padrao, ou sei la, so tenho 48 horas de experiencia como usuario linux XD
<andretyn> Elven___, tah fazendo mais do que eu quando comecei, hehehhehe
<Elven___> andretyn eh tudo bem intuitivo ne hahaha
<gmaiarodrigo> alguém aqui poderia mim ajudar com um servidor DHCP?
<Elven___> Essa galera jurassica dos tempos da discada esta acostumada a lidar com vida dura ;p
<andretyn> dura lex, sed lex, kkkkkk
<Elven___> A proposito, eu fui na no linmodem e esta tudo bastante desatualizado, alguem sabe informar se aquele driver smartlink suporta esse modelo da motorola que eu uso?
<ivan__> Gente, to tentando instalar o apache2 na minha maquina mas nao estou conseguindo, algm pode me ajudar???
<ivan__> eu dou o apt-get normalmente mas na hora de dar um start nele o apache nao esta na pasta etc/init.d
<andretyn> ivan__, procurou documentação do proprio ubuntu para ver como faz?
<gmaiarodrigo> será que essa configuração DHCP é tão osso duro?
<Yokobr> galera, alguem pode me ajudar aí ?http://sindifes.org.br/cgi-bin/wxis?IsisScript=phl82.xis&cipar=phl82.cip&lang=por
<Elven___> slipttees tambem tentei aquele metodo la embaixo do pppconfig no seu guia e no fim das contas ele nao detectou o modem x.x
<Yokobr> to tentando rodar esse phl.. ele usar um script cgi
<ivan__> andretyn, procurei, mas toda documentacao, tutorial etc pede pra acessar a pasta etc/init.d e executar o apache, mas nao existe apache nenhum nessa pasta
<andretyn> gmaiarodrigo, deve ter no proprio documentos do ubuntu, veja lah
<ivan__> andretyn, ?
<andretyn> ivan__, acho que mudou o local, veja os arquivos do pacote apache e veja onde ele instala o que, soh uma ideia.
<ivan__> andretyn, como faço isso?
<andretyn> ivan__, o ubuntu usa agora um comando chamado service para ativar os sistemas, veja tambem isso!
<gmaiarodrigo> andretyn: cara, já olhei documentações diversas, configurei meio mundo de arquivos passo a passo e nada.
<andretyn> ivan__, pelo synapt dah pra ver os arquivos instalados, acho eu!
<gmaiarodrigo> andretyn: happy era a luz no final do túnel, mas o tutorial que ele mim passou tb não deu certo...n sei o que há
<ivan__> blz
<andretyn> gmaiarodrigo, hummm, veja tambem o site vivaolinux, sempre tem bons tutoriais e atualizados, seu ubuntu eh o 11.04?
<andretyn> gmaiarodrigo, eu não quero passar o programa de firewall chamado firestart pra vc usar para compratilhar e configurar o dhcp porque o mesmo está defasado em relação ao 11.04
<gmaiarodrigo> é o 11.04
<andretyn> gmaiarodrigo, mas tenta pra ver como fica, eu configurava com ele
<gmaiarodrigo> hum
<gmaiarodrigo> DHCP-server firestart?
<andretyn> não, soh firestart, eh um programa grafico para configurar firewall, mas tambem configurava o dhcp!
<Elven___> Bah =_=
<Elven___> Nao deu certo
<Elven___> Houve um tempo em que setar uma discadona era mais facil hahaha
<andretyn> Elven___, o modem discado tah configurado, se não, não vai rolar
<Elven___> andretyn estou tentando instalar o driver smartlink pra ele, mas por alguma razao ele nao cria as dependencias
<andretyn> Elven___, eh pacote deb?
<Elven___> De acordo com os guias que eu li o gnome-ppp auto-detecta tudo entao eu imaginei como uma soluçao possivel
<Elven___> Eh sim
<asimov> :P
<andretyn> Elven___, veja se o drive foi compilado pra o tipo de kernel, se não, não rola, acho eu:)
<andretyn> o seu tipo de kernel
<Elven___> No momento o maior problema esta sendo instalar o gnome-ppp manualmente, eu sigo as instruçoes de instalaçao, mas ele trava na hora do 'make'
<andretyn> Elven___, se não tiver todos os files pra compilar, dah cacah
<Elven___> andretyn ah sim a maioria dos drivers que eu encontrei tiveram essa limitaçao do kernel, mas existem varios disponiveis no linmodems
<andretyn> e sem baixar via net, não dah para ver as dependencias:(
<ivan__> andretyn, sem usar o synapt, como faço pra ver onde ele instalou as coisas do apache?? msm vendo como eu vou saber qual arquivo é pra iniciar o apache??
<andretyn> ivan__, tenta rodar o sistema via comando: service net start, acho eu
<andretyn> ou service apache start
<andretyn> tudo com o sudo, viu!!!
<ivan__> eu ja to root
<ivan__> rodei o service apache start deu esse erro:
<ivan__> apache: unrecognized service
<Elven___> Acho que no fim das contas nao da mesmo pra conectar dial up nessa versao, tou numa maratona aqui desde a noite passada lendo tudo e tentando tudo... e nada -_-
<Doomtron> ivan__: httpd
<Doomtron> service httpd start
<ivan__> Doomtron, ?
<andretyn> Doomtron, ;)
<ivan__> msm erro Doomtron
<ivan__> pow pessoal, to perdidao , sou novo em linux ;/
<Doomtron> oO
<Doomtron> ivan__: reiniciaa maquina que o apache roda na inicialização
<ivan__> Doomtron, please, help, rss ;S
<Doomtron> Qualquer serviço que tu instala e roda no boot
<ivan__> calma vamos devagar, rss
<andretyn> ivan__, leia "focalinux" para ver como fazer, sem conhecimentos outros, vamos ficar tentando te ajudar ateh DEZ!
<ivan__> blz vou pro windows vlw
<Doomtron> kkkk
<ivan__> preciso terminar um trampo em php hj ainda mas queria começar no linux
<ivan__> só que nao tenho tempo ;/
<ivan__> eu só queria fazer td rodar
<ivan__> mas pq só na minha maquina nao existe esse tal apache na pasta devida?? sacangem :S
<iAnd_> to de volta
<andretyn> ivan__, eu uso linux desde 1998, e não sei de tudo, kkkkkkkkkk
<ivan__> hahaha massa, eu só queria fazer rodar isso nao rola uma ajudinha msm??? ;S
<ivan__> to desesperado, rss
<andretyn> ivan__, leia, leia, leia e nunca disista
<Elven___> Oloco, voce ta usando desde os tempos que eu copiava jogos com 32 disquetes do pc win 3.1 do meu vizinho
<ivan__> ja vasculhei o google e nada desse erro ;/
<Doomtron> ivan__: tenta service list
<ivan__> nos tutoriais parece tao facil fazer rodar o apache ;/
<andretyn> Elven___, eu joga doom no linux nesse tempo, jogo ateh hoje, kkkkkk
<andretyn> ivan__, hummmm, tinha algumas interfaces graficas para configurar o apache, mas agora eu não me lembro os nomes, eu usava no debian!
<iAnd_> ae galera, como eu recupero os dados do navegador chrome de um hd, ele era de um note antigo, ta montado numa gaveta externa, onde ficam os dados do programa?
<Elven___> andretyn eu sempre quis achar aquela primeira versao de doom que saiu naquela epoca haha
<Elven___> Bons tempos aqueles
<Doomtron> sim
<Doomtron> Oops
<Doomtron> ivan__: tenta service list
<ivan__> andretyn, duro que eu faço tudo o que manda mas na hora de startar esse arquivo sumiu, eu acho que deletei ele na intencao de reinstalar o apache, mas depois que instalei de novo ele nao apareceu
<ivan__> mas é pro apache instalar ele no ubuntu nao?
<Doomtron> ivan__: tenta service list
<iAnd_> boa tarde, como eu recupero os dados do navegador chrome de um hd, ele era de um note antigo, ta montado numa gaveta externa, onde ficam os dados do programa?
<ivan__> nada Doomtron
<Doomtron> ivan__: ls /etc/init.d
<Doomtron> !paste ivan__
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'paste ivan__' not found
<Doomtron> Aff
<Doomtron> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<Doomtron> ivan__: ^
<tortuguito> ivan__: apt-get install apache2
<tortuguito> ivan__: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<ivan__> Doomtron, ja fiz isso, o arquivo pra startar o apache nao esta nessa pasta
<tortuguito> ivan__: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<tortuguito> se nao ir assim
<ivan__> tortuguito, esse arquivo nao existe na pasta init.d essa é a zica
<tortuguito> ivan__: sudo /etc/init.d/apache start
<ivan__> nenhum dos dois existe na pasta
<tortuguito> ivan__: qal sua distribuição?
<vinincius> como descobrir o getway padrão no ubuntu ?
<ivan__> tortuguito, a ultima versao do ubunto atualizei hj
<Doomtron> vinincius: ifconfig
<tortuguito> ivan__: o apache ta instalado?
<ivan__> ja dei o apt-get
<ivan__> removi e fiz de novo removi e fiz de novo e nada
<Elven___> O que eu faço agora andretyn? Alem de ter que enfrentar uma parada dessas como um completo linux noob ter que desistir logo quando eu começo a gostar eh uma tristeza -_-
<ivan__> tortuguito, entao instalei td mas na hora de startar esse arquivo nao ta la na pasta
<andretyn>  
<tortuguito> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<tortuguito> digita
<ivan__> quer ver o erro?
<tortuguito> esse comando no terminal
<tortuguito> sa
<tortuguito> s
<tortuguito> cola ai
<tortuguito> no pvt
<ivan__> erro simples tortuguito Arquivo nao encontrado
<andretyn> Elven___, Cara, o modem discado sempre dah zica, eu sei porque comecei com eles
<Doomtron> ivan__: apt-file show apache2
<iAnd_> boa tarde galera, tem como rodar um programa a partir de um hd externo?
<Elven___> =_=
<tortuguito> kara
<tortuguito> apache
<tortuguito> é mole instalar
<tortuguito> configurar tudo
<andretyn> Elven___, tentou o site do morimoto, o guia do hardware, tinha muita coisa lah sobre modem discado.
<ivan__> to instalando o apt-file
<Elven___> andretyn o problema eh que a maioria dos casos solucionados sao pra versoes anteriores, bem pouco se aplica a versao 11.04
<iAnd_> ninguem pode ajudar?
<andretyn> ivan__, se eh o ubuntu 11.10, tenta o 11.04 ou ateh o 10.04, esse ai tah instavel demais
<Elven___> andretyn a maioria dos guias vai te dizer pra ir la no network manager e adicionar sua conexao de forma bonitinha e pratica, mas nao tem isso no natty narwhel
<Doomtron> iAnd_: o q vc quer ?
<iAnd_> to precisando recuperar dados do navegador google chrome, que estao num hd externo
<iAnd_> esse hd era de um note que queimou e tinha ubuntu 10.10 instalado
<ivan__> como eu volto a versao andretyn ?
<Doomtron> iAnd_: o hd ta conectado ai na maquina ?
<iAnd_> ta
<Doomtron> iAnd_: abre o autilus e depois vai em computador
<Doomtron> nautilus*
<andretyn> ivan__, reinstalando
<Elven___> andretyn a proposito, posso abrir pvt? A gente esta so floodando o canal aberto XD
<ivan__> nossa, mas pq essa instabilidade toda? ;/
<andretyn> ivan__, com o cd do 11.04 ou outro
<tortuguito> http://186.205.5.237/info.php
<andretyn> Elven___, sim
<tortuguito> Doomtron:  ve se abre ai
<Doomtron> tortuguito: não
<andretyn> ivan__, eh beta ainda
<tortuguito> Doomtron: nao abre nao?
<Doomtron> tortuguito: não
<ivan__> nossa meu cd ta na outra cidade, rss mas vlw
<ivan__> vou ver o que faço aqui
<tortuguito> Doomtron: kk
<tortuguito> a porta
<tortuguito> 80
<tortuguito> é blokada
<Doomtron> ivan__: apt-file show apache2
<tortuguito> agora q lembrei
<tortuguito> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<tortuguito> xo mudar a porta
<ivan__> Doomtron, ele mostra infinitos caminhos
<tortuguito> Doomtron: qal arquivo
<tortuguito> eu altero a porta
<tortuguito> do http
<Doomtron> ivan__: !paste
<tortuguito> httpd.conf mesmo?
<Doomtron> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<Doomtron> ivan__: cola a saida do comando
<Doomtron> ivan__: não aqui
<ivan__> Doomtron, sim sim mas no terminal ele encheu tudo, como faço pra ver o resto que sumiu na tela?
<Doomtron> ivan__: apt-file show apache2 > ~/log_pkg_file
<Doomtron> ivan__: isso vai mandar a saida do comando para o arquivo log_pkg_file
<ivan__> o comando > gera qlqr coisa ?
<ivan__> mas ele poe na psta corrente?
<Doomtron> ivan__: na home
<Doomtron> pasta pessoal
<ivan__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/680078/
<ivan__> Doomtron,
<tortuguito> Doomtron:
<tortuguito> http://186.205.5.237:8000/info.php
<tortuguito> ve se abre agora
<Elven___> !pastebin
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<Doomtron> ivan__: apache2.2-common: /etc/init.d/apache2
<Doomtron> ivan__: executa isso
<Doomtron> ivan__: /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<tortuguito> http://186.205.5.237:8000/info.php
<tortuguito> Doomtron:  ve ai
<tortuguito> se agora
<tortuguito> funfa
<Yokobr> ah nem galera :(
<Doomtron> tortuguito: sim e não
<Yokobr> não to conseguindo rodar o phl no ubuntu
<tortuguito> Doomtron:  como assim?
<ivan__> Doomtron, bash: /etc/init.d/apache2: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<Doomtron> tortuguito: ele conecto, mas "not found"
<tortuguito> lkkkkkkkkkkkk
<tortuguito> q doidera
<tortuguito> sei la
<tortuguito> depois vejo isso
<Doomtron> ivan__: ls /etc/init.d/apache*
<ivan__> Doomtron, ls: impossível acessar apache*: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<ivan__> ja vi, nao tem esse arquivo la
<tortuguito> deve
<Doomtron> ivan__: deixa eu ver a linha que executo
<tortuguito> ta todo bugado
<tortuguito> esse linux ai
<ivan__> Doomtron, to dentro da pasta init.d executei la
<Doomtron> ivan__: deixa eu ver a linha
<tortuguito> ivan__:  rm -fr *
<tortuguito> zoa
<tortuguito> digitta isso nao
<ivan__> eu sou noob mas nem tanto, rss
<andretyn> ivan__, tenta fazer um instalaçao limpa e colocar o apache2 depois, talvez vc fez caca
<tortuguito> ivan__:
<Doomtron> ivan__: aff, o cara vai reinstala o sistema só pra usar o apache ?
<tortuguito> instala debian
<tortuguito> puro
<Doomtron> ta doido
<tortuguito> debian 6.0
<tortuguito> melhor q ubuntu
<tortuguito> ubuntu pesadão
<tortuguito> poe debian 6.0
<tortuguito> ja era
<Doomtron> cara, não fala em debian mano
<tortuguito> mete kde
<tortuguito> Doomtron:  pq?
<Doomtron> debian é ruim
<Doomtron> usa apt
<tortuguito> é nada
<tortuguito> oé
<Doomtron> troço feio pra caramba
<tortuguito> ubuntu
<tortuguito> usa apt
<Doomtron> sim
<Doomtron> ubuntu é ruim tbm
<tortuguito> foi baseado
<tortuguito> em debian
<tortuguito> Doomtron:  tu usa oq ai?
<tortuguito> centos, fedora?
<Doomtron> tortuguito: archlinux
<tortuguito> afchlinux
<tortuguito> nunca ouvi falar
<tortuguito> é baseado em q fedora?
<tortuguito> yum ?
<Doomtron> tortuguito: não
<Doomtron> tortuguito: em nada
<Doomtron> tortuguito: ele usa o pacman pra gerenciar pacotes
<tortuguito> lol
<Doomtron> tortuguito: a distro usa o conceito de KISS pra tudo
<tortuguito> deve ser meio complexo
<Doomtron> tortuguito: não
<tortuguito> nem entendo mto assim
<tortuguito> hauahaua
<tortuguito> Doomtron:  ele tem repositorios
<tortuguito> tipo apt
<tortuguito> yum
<tortuguito> ports
<tortuguito> ?
<Doomtron> KISS = Keep It Simple Stupid
<Doomtron> tortuguito: sim
<tortuguito> a
<tortuguito> então deve ser easy
<tortuguito> pq linux
<tortuguito> é quase tudo igual
<tortuguito> sempre mesmo diretorios
<tortuguito> mesmos programas
<tortuguito> pa
<tortuguito> ja usei 1 monte de s.o
<tortuguito> até ubuntu
<tortuguito> haha
<tortuguito> mais prefiro debian
<tortuguito> mais leve
<tortuguito> love debian
<Yokobr> haaaaaaan
<Yokobr> toma
<Doomtron> tortuguito: experimenta arch
<tortuguito> qalqer hora
<tortuguito> eu baixo
<tortuguito> e rodo numa vmware
<tortuguito> pra ver como é
<Doomtron> tortuguito: depois que instalei arch nunca mais instalei outra distro
<tortuguito> rs
<tortuguito> eu tenho
<tortuguito> vontade de usar redhat
<tortuguito> Doomtron:
<tortuguito> to vendo os print
<tortuguito> dele
<tortuguito> irado
<Doomtron> tortuguito: ele não vem com nenhum wm ou de instalado
<Doomtron> tortuguito: no primeiro boot vc só tem o tty
<Doomtron> :D
<tortuguito> Doomtron:
<tortuguito> mais é dificil
<tortuguito> mecher?
<iAnd> boa tarde, to de volta
<Elven___> Bem vindo de volta o/
<Doomtron> tortuguito: não
<Doomtron> vo la toma café
<iAnd> pessoal, tem como rodar um programa a partir de um hd externo?
<aleuck> tortuguito: tenta usar Archlinux
<aleuck> arch-linux
<aleuck> ele nao vem nem com o x instalado
<aleuck> e ele é bem didático na instalação
<aleuck> e é uma das distros mais bem documentadas
<iAnd> passei a tarde tentando encontrar os dados do navegador google crhome, alguem podia me ajudar? agradeço desde já.
<vinincius> qual a diferença da versão alternate para versão normal do ubuntu ?
<iAnd> alternate é so para instalaçao, já a live cd vc pode rodar o sistema direto do cd sem precisar instalar
<tortuguito> depois vejo
<tortuguito> aleuck:  depois vejo
<vinincius> então alternate não roda via live cd ?
<iAnd> alternate nao roda
<tortuguito> iAnd: www.apt-get.org
<tortuguito> ai
<tortuguito> deve ter
<tortuguito> o chorme
<tortuguito> so procurar e meter
<tortuguito> nos repositorios
<tortuguito> fui
<iAnd> tortuguito: oi boa tarde, eu tinha um note que queimou, tirei o hd e coloquei numa gaveta externa, esta ligado aki agora pela usb, e queria recuperar os dados que eu tinha no navegador
<Elven___> !pastebin
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<Elven___> andretyn
<Elven___> Ops
<iAnd> tortuguito: tem como ?
<iAnd> boa tarde a todos , eu tinha um note que queimou, tirei o hd e coloquei numa gaveta externa, esta ligado aki agora pela usb, e queria recuperar os dados que eu tinha no navegador google chrome
<iAnd> ninguem?
<iAnd> entao boa tarde a todos , vou indo
<jump> olá galera
<vinincius> o ubuntu 64 bits funciona normalmente no intel core i3 ?
<paladinn> como nunca rs
<Fighter_> !brazil
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'brazil' not found
<Fighter_> lol
<iAnd> boa noute, pessoal, em que pasta o ubuntu armazena os programas instalado?
<iAnd> instalados?
<iAnd> ninguem sabe?
<Elven___> Tem uma barra lateral esquerda que voce pode browsear os programas disponiveis
<Elven___> Instalados E prontos pra baixar e serem instalados
<iAnd> nao e essa a questao
<Elven___> Os ultimos estao divididos em categorias
<Fighter_> e quais os programas que posso instalar fora o x-chat amigo
<Doomtron> iAnd: echo $PATH
<iAnd> Doomtron: eu ainda to tentando encontrar os dados do google chrome
<Doomtron> iAnd: cara, abre o nautilus, depois vai em computador
<Doomtron> ja que vc não quer usar o terminal
<iAnd> eu to com a pasta usr/lib aberta , nessa pasta tem uma pasta chamada chromium-brouser
<Doomtron> iAnd: ta no terminal ?
<iAnd> nao
<Doomtron> iAnd: cara, ele ta em /media/ALGUMACOISA/home/USUARIO/.config/chromium
<iAnd> e essa pasta que ta em usr/lib ?
<Doomtron> iAnd: ele é uma pasta config padrão, provavelmente
<iAnd> Doomtron: tem como rodar o programa a partir dessa pasta?
<Doomtron> iAnd: sim
<Doomtron> vo la arruma uma imporessora
<iAnd> ?
<iAnd> Doomtron: dentro dessa pasta lib tem varias pastas com noms de programas
<mrware> alguem pode me ajudar ?
<stevan> por favor
<stevan> alguem pode me ajudar ???
<iAnd> vou desistir, acho q nao tem jeito
<_Stevan_> ?
<_Stevan_> alguem do suporte pode me ajudar ?
<_Stevan_> alguem do suporte pode me ajudar ?
<andretyn> _Stevan_, aqui eh canal dos usuarios :)
<_Stevan_> mais
<_Stevan_> no site
<_Stevan_> fala q e o suporte
<_Stevan_> pq
<_Stevan_> eu queria
<_Stevan_> sabe
<_Stevan_> uma coisa
<_Stevan_> eu instalo
<_Stevan_> o ubuntu
<andretyn> _Stevan_, somos usuario, mas ajudamos
<_Stevan_> certinho
<_Stevan_> no pc mais nao inicia a area de trabalho apenas a tela de login
<_Stevan_> ou seja quando eu coloco a senha fica parado no wallpaper
<_Stevan_> nao inicia o desktop
<_Stevan_> ja usei 2 cds diferentes mais nenhum funciono
<andretyn> _Stevan_, colocou a senha correta?
<_Stevan_> logico
<_Stevan_> eu ja formatei 3 vezes
<_Stevan_> e nada
<_Stevan_> meu computador e da spacebr , placa de video ati
<andretyn> _Stevan_, tem uma coisa, o capslock tava ligago
<_Stevan_> mais uma coisa
<_Stevan_> n
<_Stevan_> nao eu ja verifiquei isso
<_Stevan_> uma coisa
<_Stevan_> quando eu inicio o ubuntu
<_Stevan_> no modo de recuperacao
<_Stevan_> e inicio
<_Stevan_> ele no modo de seguranca
<_Stevan_> ele inicia normal
<_Stevan_> pq no modo normal nao
<_Stevan_> se souber algum contato q pode me ajudar
<_Stevan_> com isso passa pra mim suporte ou coisa assim
<andretyn> _Stevan_, usou a opçao criptografar seu home?
<_Stevan_> acho q n
<_Stevan_> eu fiz um dual boot
<_Stevan_> com o windows 7
<_Stevan_> instalando junto com o windows 7 o ubuntu 11.04 reconhese o win 7 na hora instalar
<andretyn> sei, mas fica dificil saber o que aconteceu com sua instalação, veja o site chamado ubuntued, tem um tutorial lah sobre como instalar o ubuntu
<_Stevan_> bom meu problema
<_Stevan_> e parecido com esse aki http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=65773.0
<deusr> alguém aqui usa o Gmote?
<_Stevan_> mais nao dexe ser nada na instalacao pq eu ja utilizei 2 cds diferentes com downloads diferentes e tentei tbm fazer 2 tipos de instalacao antes do boot e dps
<_Stevan_> bom vo tentar
<_Stevan_> fazer alguma coisa
<_Stevan_> valeu pela ajuda
<jump> alguem ai ja instalou  uma impressor termica bematech mp-4000 th usb no ubuntu 11.4, desde já agradeço...
<vinicius> como faço para instalar o ubuntu 64 bits em um pc com proc intel ?
 * andretyn voltou
<vinicius> como faço para instalar o ubuntu 64 bits em um pc com proc intel ?
<andretyn> Olás
<andretyn> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<andretyn> Ei, alguem sabre onde achar o plugin de Paste para o Xchat2, o link da pagina está quebrado :(
<hapy> faz tempo q o link ta quebrado
<hapy> nao sei
<tux-vaio-mg> !
<AlessonZaire> Existe alguma forma de ver todas as dependencias de um package... e as dependencias das dependencias de modo uniforme?
#ubuntu-br 2011-09-02
<Raff> exit
<AlessonZaire> Wooo consegui instalar o gnome-ppp sem internet no ubuntu x.x
<peregrinator_six> Ricardo__, http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/ubuntu-1110-beta-1-has-been-released.html
<vinicius> como almentar ou diminuir a frequancia do meu pocecador no unity ?
<arcaico> alguem sabe me dizer em qual arquivo eu altero pro gdm logar automaticamente com o usuario que eu quero?
<arcaico> não to usando x
<ricardo> to com o virtual box instalado com o winxp mas nao consigo conectar na web como configurar??
<Akiyama-san> Minha impressora está imprimindo todos os documentos sem a margem superior, a primeira linha de escrita fica colada no início da folha. Alguém aí pode ajudar?
<Akiyama-san> Esse problema só acontece no ubuntu =\
<ricardo> alguem me ajuda com a rede no virtualbox
<Akiyama-san> ninguém?
<Doomtron> Boa noite
<Rubem> Boa noite
<jump> allguem ao ja instalow uma impressora termica bematech mp-400 th usb no ubuntu?
<jump> *mp-4000
<hapy> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<xissburg> alguém aí manja como tirar visto com urgencia para viajar pros EUA?
<corvolino> noite
<hapy> boa noite
<hapy> alguem sabe o link pra download do plugin paste para ubuntu?
<hapy> *para o xchat IRC, nao ubuntu
<andretyn> boa noite!
<AlessonZaire> !pastebin
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<andretyn> pocha, alguem tem o plugin para o xchat2, faz uma falta
<hapy> aham, tbm estou procurando e nao acho o plugin
<andretyn> hapy, eu achei o plugin paste.py no arquivos do google code, será que eh o mesmo
<hapy> nao  sei andretyn , testa ai ou passa o link q eu testo
<andretyn> peraih, vou achar e te retorno
<picolo> buenas nothes
<andretyn> hapy, o link eh http://code.google.com/p/xchat-paste/source/browse/trunk/paste.py
<hapy> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<hapy> !paste Bus 002 Device 005: ID 10f1:1a28
<hapy> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<hapy> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<hapy> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 138a:0005 DigitalPersona, Inc
<hapy> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 1d57:0008
<ubottu-br> hapy: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<hapy> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<hapy> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<hapy> affe
<jump> kkkkkkkk
<tux-ma> amigos boa noite tenho uma tarefa muito complicada mas tenho que fazer...mas espero a ajuda de vocês...quero saber como faço pra atualizar o kernel do linux
<andretyn> tux-ma, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && reboot
<andretyn> tux-ma, se for colocar outro kernel, aih eh outra historia
<tux-ma> andretyn, dist-upgrade vai atualizar apenas minha distribuição no caso né
<tux-ma> e não o kernel em si...ou vai tudo
<tux-ma> tipo tem o kernel 3.01 e estou usando o 2.6
<andretyn> tux-ma, se tiver upgrade para o kernel, vai tudo:)
<Picolo> Galera boa noite, ontem quebrei a cabeça para tentar deixar o windows como boot primario e nao fungo
<Picolo> Instalei o programa para gerenciar o boot, mas nao funga
<andretyn> tux-ma, eh trocar de kernel, como disse, outra historia
<andretyn> tux-ma, acho que tem um artigo na revista espirito livre desse mes para ensinar sobre isso
<tux-ma> andretyn,  vou da uma olhada...porque estou usando uma versão 64bits mais estar dando muito erro...
<tux-ma> andretyn,  ai queria atualizar pra ver se para os erros
<andretyn> hummmm, veja lah
<andretyn> tux-ma, tem que baixar cerca de 500 mb de arquivos, vai dar trabalho:)
<tux-ma> andretyn,  andei dando uma olhada aqui já...não parece ser facil mesmo não...mas já esto tendo muito trabalho tive que formatar meu pc já umas 2x só nesse més
<andretyn> tux-ma, quais erros está dando, olha que o kernel eh dificil de dar problema
<tux-ma> andretyn,  kra é um bugs muito louco aqui...somi tudo..não consigo abri janela nem uma, digitar então e impossivel
<tux-ma> andretyn,  dificel de descrever
<andretyn> tux-ma, olha no site do forum, veja se mais alguem teve o tipo de problema, veja no google
<tux-ma> andretyn,  blz valeu...vou dar uma olhada...muito obrigado ai pela ajuda...
<andretyn> não tente nada tão drastico como trocar o kernel, só se for a ultimo coisa
<andretyn> blz
<tux-ma> andretyn,  blz vc tem certificação LPI
<andretyn> não, soh uso ele desde 1998:)
<tux-ma> andretyn,  huahuahua kramba
<tux-ma> andretyn,  tem pouco tempo que estou usando..acho que não tem nem 1 ano ainda...kra mas cada dia que uso eu gosto muito..e estou visando a certificação
<tux-ma> andretyn,  muito importante...e não estou sentindo nem uma falta do ruwindows
<andretyn> eh, desde 2001 não rodo o janelas para nada, soh forçado pela chefia?
<tux-ma> huahauha
<tux-ma> trabalhas com o que...e mau te pergunte voce e da onde
<tux-ma> moro em imperatriz maranhão
<tux-ma> huahua
<tux-ma> terra do sarney
<andretyn> professor de ciências, Campo Grande - MS
<andretyn> escola publico, eh o Sarney eh um pulha, desculpa o palavreado:)
<tux-ma> huahau
<tux-ma> kra fique a vontade..não vejo a hora d ir embora daqui...
<tux-ma> por mim eles já estariam tudo de baixo da terra
<hapy> boa noite. Alguem ja atualizou o ubuntu para a versao 11.10? Gostaria de saber se está com muitos bugs ou nao
<xGrind> hapy tb keria saber
<xGrind> o Andre_Gondin deve ter o beta instalado
<xGrind> Gondim*
<hapy> provavelmente
<hapy> ele ta em outro canal do ubuntu, nao sei se é traducao ou seguranca
<xGrind> hapy cara o ubuntu deve ter ficado ainda mais pesado ;x
<hapy> nao sei, eu estou com o gnome 3 no 11.04, o consumo de memória aumentou uns 50 mb
<corvolino> engordo
<hapy> eu vou esperar, mais um mes e pouco lanca a versao final, e rumo ao 12.04 LTS
<xGrind> corvolino nao usa grunix?
<corvolino> xGrind, uso sim
<xGrind> faz tempo q nao uso akilo
<xGrind> doode vc usa tb ne?
<corvolino> tenho perfil lá
<corvolino> eu não consigo colocar rss para integrar meu tuites
<xGrind> o vitor tava kerendo por um sistema tipo do grunix
<corvolino> ele me disse..
<William__> bom dia pessoal, preciso instalar uma impressora em rede no ubunto e não tô conseguindo
<William__> aguém pode me ajudar
<William__> ?
<barna> bom dia William__!
<William__> opa
<barna> kra eu ja fiz isso a um tempão atraz, mas lembro de ter sido mamão com açucar!
<William__> cara, é que eu não sei mexer mesmo
<barna> só eu acabar de responde um mail aki e ja te ajudo! to começando a lembrar do q fiz!
<William__> sou bem leigo no linux
<barna> ok, sem problemas!
<William__> ok
<barna> pronto! kra o tico e toco ainda num acordaram direito essas horas ainda...... hehehehehehe
<barna> vamo lá!
<barna> William__, os 2 comps que vão usar a impressora estão com ubuntu?
<William__> sim
<barna> otimo!
<barna> vamos primeiro compartilhar imp!
<barna> ela ta confurada e funcionando de boa?
<barna> *configurada
<barna> ah, qual versão do ubuntu vc ta usando?
<William__> a impressora funciona de boa nos dois pce, semdo que quando a gente quer imprimir de um ou de outro nós só tiramos o cado de uma pc e colocamos no outro entendeu
<William__> a nossa verssão é a 10
<barna> massa d mais!
<barna> William__, no comp q a imp ta ligada, vai em Sistema >Administração>impressão
<barna> clica em servidor
<barna> ai marca as caixas, publicar impressoras compartilhadas etc......
<barna> permitir admistração remota, permitir que usuarios cancelem qualquer trabalho .......
<barna> da ok, e clica com o direito do mouse sobre a impressora e clica em compartilhar a impressora
<barna> dai vai comp que vai usar a imp na rede, Sistema >Administração>impressão>servidor
<barna> configurações
<barna> e marque a caixa mostrar impressoras compartilhadas por outros sistemas .......
<William__> sim
<William__> ...
<barna> pronto, a impressora apareceu?
<tux-ma> alguém sabe uma maneira de corrigi erros no hd sem ter que formatar o pc...
<barna> tux-ma, q tipo de erro?
<William__> Pô parceiro muito obrigado
<William__> valeu mesmo
<tux-ma> ele estar arranhando muito...quando vai fazer uma leira ele fica fazendo muita zuada...
<tux-ma> tipo de hd querendo ser formatado
<pereba> caramba meu upload no megaupload vai a 9KB/s
<barna> William__, de nada! estamos aki pra ajudar e ser ajudados!
<barna> Ah, Seja Bem Vindo a Comunidade Lunux Ubuntu William__!
<William__> obrigado
<barna> tux-ma, isso ta mais com cara de hd que quer ser aposentada!
<tux-ma> barna, então to lascado porq o hd é novo...de 1tb
<tux-ma> barna, a questão e que fuso muito o linux..e fica dando muito pau..ai fico formando muito
<barna> tux-ma, sei como é!
<tux-ma> barna, separei uma partição de 50gb apenas pro sistema...
<tux-ma> barna, só esse més axo que formatei umas 3x
<barna> kra assim, se vc sempre tiver bastante espaço livre num tem pau! o osso é quando fica cheio o hd/partição ai fragmenta e fica lento a barulhento mesmo!
<barna> 50gb??? que vc tanto instala???
<barna> eu nunca consegui colocar mais de 10gb na partição de sistema!
<tux-ma> barna, baixo muita coisa..e virtualizo muitas maquina...pra estudo...e acho mas seguro tbm bastante espaço :D
<barna> eu coloco as minhas vm na partição do home!
<tux-ma> barna, acho tambem que fiquei acostumado com o ruwindows em sempre deixa partição grande tbm
<barna> tux-ma, kra o esquema seria vc desfragmentar a partição,mas isso ainda num ta bem desenvolvido pra linux! pela baixicima taxa de fragmentação!
<barna> nem me fala em win! instalei aquela ...... pra rodar um jogo, só o OS + jogo (e mais nada) 50gb!
<barna> e nem é jogo novo, jogo de 2003!
<tux-ma> barna, huahuaha imagino..kra mais wine da pra emular muitos jogos...por exemplo instalei o age of empires
<tux-ma> barna, ate o CS já instalei
<barna> sim, eu uso bastante o win, mas eu tenho o hardware minimo p/  o jogo, nem tentei, sem falar q wine no 11.04 64 ta um lixo!
<tux-ma> barna, tem "pouco tempo que estou usando o linux" e to virando um apaixonado nato do linux
<barna> to pensando em voltar pro 32bits!
<barna> eu sei como é, depois q a gente pega a manha dele num consegue nem olhar p/ cara do win mais!
<tux-ma> barna, verdade kra já cheguei a perde mais de 100gb de arquivos mexendo no linux haha mais parece droga quando mas vc usa mais vc quer aprender
<Stylles> alguem ja viu este erro
<Stylles> echo "You do not appear to have the sources for the 2.6.32-5-686 kernel installed." You do not appear to have the sources for the 2.6.32-5-686 kernel installed. exit 1 make: ** [modules] Erro 1
<barna> sim, é verdade! é q no win num tem muito o q aprender, é usar e se não funfa, num tem o q fazer!
<barna> Stylles, onde da esse erro?
<Stylles> barna:  na instalacao de um programa
<Stylles> barna: quando dou make, ja em seguida vem o erro
<barna> Stylles, pesquisando aki!
<Stylles> barna: to instalando o asterisk
<Stylles> barna: acho que falta alguma coisa no kernel
<barna> Stylles, kra num tem .deb ou rep pra ele?
<Stylles> barna:  .deb nao
<Stylles> repositorio nao encontrei nenhum
<barna> qual versão o seu ubuntu?
<Stylles> 11
<barna> Stylles, v se isso ajuda! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AsteriskOnUbuntu
<delcain> Fala pessoal, bom dia
<barna> dom ida!
<barna> *dia
<delcain> estou com problema grave.... a minha pasta Documentos sincronizado com o Ubuntu One sumiu quase tudo
<delcain> alguem tem alguma ideia?
<barna> Stylles, tem esse http://expectus.hubpages.com/hub/How-to-Install-Asterisk-on-Ubuntu-Setting-up-Asterisk-PBX
<delcain> tanto no meu host como no ubuntu-one
<barna> Stylles, e esse! http://blog.viniciuscordeiro.com/2007/12/asterisk-no-seu-ubuntudebian/
<barna> Stylles, sem falar que nos reps do 11.04 tem o asterik tb!
<barna> delcain, essa eu vou ficar devendo, nunca consegui entender como q funfa desse One!
<delcain> barna, pois é... Amanheceu praticamente zerada... minha pasta
<delcain> putz meu... poneis malditos...
<barna> delcain, eu uso o 4shared pra isso, num é free eu sei, mas funciona e nunca me deixou na mão!
<barna> ja volto!
<delcain> barna, e eu achando que estava seguro com o ubuntu one
<barna> se eu conseguisse usar o one eu tb acharia!
<ZandreBran> ôlas ubuntu-br. por favor, como habilitar a imagem no tux no arranque no ubuntu? alguém lembra disto? enfim, segue http://www.guiadohardware.net/imagens/img-a3c4ac68.png
<barna> nossa, que nostalgia, lembrei do mandrake 3.0 (Guarani) , 1998
<barna> meu primeiro linux!
<delcain> barna, pior que acho qe fiz besteira.. poderia de usado o ONE para armazenar somente e nao par fica sincronizar
<delcain> poderia ter dado certo
<delcain> barna, agora to rodando  testdisk... vamos ver se acha alguma coisa
<barna> delcain, é verdade!
<barna> tipo, se vc apaga um arquivo no seu comp, ele apaga do one tb?
<delcain> barna, pelo visto sim... Como se fosse um sincronismo...
<barna> num consigo ver vantagem nisso! num sei pra que usar!
<delcain> era pra ser uma solução de backup na nuvem
<delcain> acho que depois dessa vou ter que comprar um storage mesmo..
<barna> mas ai se vc apaga o arquivo vc tb perde o "backup"!!!! ou se der pau vc tb perde o "backup"??? não consigo ver usabilidade nisso!
<barna> kra eu compro hd externo! mas to pensando em comprar um storage tb!
<barna> ZandreBran, kra num entendi nada! se vc conseguir me conta que eu tb quero!
<barna> ZandreBran, http://www.adrenaline.com.br/forum/area-linux-e-open-source/290965-tem-como-colocar-imagem-do-tux.html
<nT4BR> Bom dia
<sistematico> Bom dia.
<nT4BR> alguem conhece alguma interface web pra administrar dns ?
<nT4BR> pra adicionar/remover dominios
<sistematico> Várias.
<ZandreBran> barna, antigamente no arranque do sistema o vesafb colocava a imagem do Tux... depois vieram estas porcarias de splash...
<sistematico> cpanel é uma.
<nT4BR> gratuita de preferencia
<nT4BR> :S
<ZandreBran> barna, é o arranque tirando o splash, somente texto, mas com  a imagem do tux no topo da tela. muito legal.
<barna> ZandreBran, sim eu lembro! acho q vc saiu quando falei! nossa, que nostalgia, lembrei do mandrake 3.0 (Guarani), 1998! meu primeiro linux!
<sistematico> ZandreBran: Só o Ubuntu tem essa porcaria de splash default tambem..
<sistematico> heh
<ZandreBran> sim, sim, barna. é que reinicia aqui para testar. mas nada.
<sistematico> Aqui é a logo do S.O.
<sistematico> Mas dá pra tirar.
<ZandreBran> sistematico, não é só ubuntu não. todas atualmente vem com isto like xp.
<sistematico> ZandreBran: Eu uso o Arch, ele não tem isso.
<sistematico> barna: A versão Guarani não era do Conectiva não?
<ZandreBran> sistematico, mas aí para mim não adiante. sou muito amor debian e ubuntu. se não uso ubuntu, uso debian...
<ZandreBran> sistematico, me passa a linha de arranque do grub?
<barna> sistematico, sim, conectiva mandrake 3.0 guarani! acho q era isso!
<ZandreBran> sistematico, e sabe que pacote tem instalado por aí do vesafb? algo que não temos por aqui?
<sistematico> barna: Só Conectiva, depois de 10 anos ela se fundiu com a Madrake e virou Mandriva.
<barna> vc se isso ajuda!
<barna> http://community.spiceworks.com/how_to/show/54
<sistematico> ZandreBran: kernel /boot/vmlinuz-linux root=/dev/sda3 quiet ro
<sistematico> ZandreBran: É isso que tu quer?
<SuBmUnDo> oi, bom dia, qual o nome do programa do ubuntu q copia de cd para o formato mp3?
<barna> verdade verdade! 3 dias sem durmi a cabeça começa a fazer zona!
<ZandreBran> sistematico, era. mas tá igual aqui. só que coloco no final o vga=0x31B para aumentar a resolução aqui...
<ZandreBran> é, barna, sistematico, acho isto vai ficar apenas na memória. uma pena. adora aquilo.
<sistematico> SuBmUnDo: sound-juicer
<barna> ZandreBran, kra eu to zureta de sono, mas acho q aki fala como fazer! http://community.spiceworks.com/how_to/show/54
<ZandreBran> SuBmUnDo, ôlas. gravar cd de audio mp3? ou converter?
<sistematico> ZandreBran: Só remover o usplash ué..
<ZandreBran> num barna. aí fala de utilizar o vesafb (framebuffer).
<sistematico> Nem sei se o nome é usplash...
<ZandreBran> sistematico, sim, é a primeira coisa que faço pós install. mas queria colocar o tux no topo da tela.
<barna> ZandreBran, mas num é ele q coloca o tux lá no cantim?
<ZandreBran> barna, não.
<barna> hummmm, ai lascou!
<SuBmUnDo> ZandreBran, converter para mp3 do cd
<sistematico> ZandreBran: Tem que ter a linha do initrd embaixo.
<ZandreBran> sistematico, eu sei né. se não tiver não tem arranque :)
<ZandreBran> acho que esta meleca tem que ser complida no kernel? será?
<SuBmUnDo> outra pergunta e o que extrai so o audio do dvd pode ser tambem o sound-juicer?
<ZandreBran> vou reinicar aqui. achei um pacote, volto já já.
<SuBmUnDo> sistematico, usando o  sound-juicer ficou no formato ogg e com melhor qualidade do que o cd de onde fiz a copia
<tux-ma> SuBmUnDo, eu utilizo o vlc...com ele vc pode tanto escutar quanto ripar cd e outras coisas
<tux-ma> alguém aqui conhece um forum ou # para certificação LPI que eu possa arruma um bom material
<barna> ZandreBran, e ai rolou?
<ZandreBran> necas barna
<barna> kra aki fala algo de mexer no kernel como vc falow uma certa hora!
<barna> http://www.forumdebian.com.br/topico-como-colocar-tux-ou-tuz-no-release-do-boot
<barna> mas to cansado d+ pra entender.....
<ZandreBran> barna, obrigado pelo link. vou ver isto mais tarde. agora acabou a hora do "nada para fazer". se encontrar algo, volto aqui e te dou um alo. se alguém achar estou em zandrebran At ubuntu Dot com.
<barna> ZandreBran, blz! valeu!
<tortuguito> ola
<tortuguito> alguem
<tortuguito> sabe como configuro
<tortuguito> vpn
<tortuguito> no ubuntu?
<andretyn> Olás
<andretyn> AlessonZaire, tah vivo:)
<andretyn> aeh tux-ma, tudo blz
<hapy> boa tarde
<hapy> alguem ja instalou a versao 11.10 b1 do ubuntu? gostaria de saber se esta com muitos bugs.....
<Doomtron> ]
<hapy> alguem ja instalou a versao 11.10 b1 do ubuntu? gostaria de saber se esta com muitos bugs.....
<tortuguito> alguem
<tortuguito> sabe como altero o mac?
<xGrind> mac?
<hapy> no linux nao, mas mac na verdade nao tem como alterar, simplismente o software "engana" os outros dispositivos, ele ja vem gravado no chip. Esse link aki poderá lhe ajudar: @ubuntudicas @ubuntued a versao 11.10 beta1 está com muitos bugs ou ja da pra instalar ?
<hapy> perdao, errei
<hapy> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Alterando-endereco-fisico-(MAC)-da-placa-de-rede   é esse tortuguito
<hapy> a versao 11.10 beta1 está com muitos bugs ou ja da pra instalar ?
<hapy> affe, vo atualiza aki e vou ver noq dá...
<tortuguito> hapy:
<tortuguito> sabe alterar o mac
<tortuguito> da placa de rede?
<hapy> opa
<hapy> eu nunca alterei no linux, mas vi essa dica aki >>> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Alterando-endereco-fisico-
<hapy> pera, nao foi o link todo aff
<hapy> tortuguito: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Alterando-endereco-fisico-(MAC)-da-placa-de-rede
<hapy> só  q isso na verdade é o SO q vai enganar os outros dispositivos, o mac é gravado na interface de rede, simplismente o software "camufla" o verdadeiro mac
<Doomtron> Boa tarde
<corvolino> tarde
<slipttees> existe alguma opção do apt-get --quiet ou --silent?
<insert_> alguem conhece o LibreOffice?
<slipttees> insert_, sim conheço
<insert_> slipky qual o formato de arquivo q ele salva os texto?
<insert_> slipttees
<insert_> qual o formato de arquivo q ele salva os texto?
<slipttees> insert_, odt = word, ods = planilha
<slipttees> odp = apresentação
<insert_> slipttees hum muito obrigadoo
<slipttees> ;-)
<slipttees> insert_, tem como alterar isso para salvar padrão em doc, xls etc
<slipttees> =]
<insert_> slipttees bixo, muito bom esse libre office, nao conhecia
<insert_> vo usar so ele agora
<slipttees> insert_, seja bem vindo
<slipttees> :D
<rafaht> hi!
<rafaht> olá.
<rafaht> meu notebook demorou mais que o normal para iniciar, achei estranho e desliguei e liguei novamente pelo botão de power... e persistiu, demorou, mas iniciou
<rafaht> e verificou por defeitos no disco, encontrou, mandei corrigir com f.
<rafaht> só que agora o menu aplicativos se encontra vazio.
<rafaht> alguém pode me dar uma mão?
<rafaht> uma ajuda, digo.
<pereba> como checar o pppd uptime?
<zimbres> oi
<zimbres> Eu estou tentando imprimir um arquivo e a impressora esta processando a 6 miinutos isso e normal
<zimbres> ?
<rafaht> não zimbres
<rafaht> zimbres, recomendo rever o driver dela. qual sua impressora?
<zimbres> rafaht: hp deskjet 2050
<zimbres> como faço pra rever o driver?
<rafaht> Já tentaste usar isso: http://sourceforge.net/projects/hplip/files/ ?
<rafaht> Tem esse também, http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Printing/HP-Linux-Imaging-and-Printing-4531.shtml
<rafaht> A HP é a que tem melhor suporte pro Linux pelo que eu sei.
<Andre_Gondim> zimbres, tenta isso http://wp.me/p1rsqk-Kn
<AlessonZaire> Nuss, consegui conectar no 11.04 usando um motorola sm56 o.O
<vinicius_> para criar um pen drive tipo live cd , o pen drive tem que ser formatado como fat32 ext4 o que ?
<slipttees> vinicius_, usb-creator
<slipttees> ele faz isso
<slipttees> vinicius_, Sistema->Administração->Criado de disco e inicialização
<vinicius_> eu vou la mas quando eu clico em formatar o pen drive nem aparece mais no sistema tipo no locais
<vinicius_> ai eu formato como gparted e volta a aparecer
<vinicius_> azer o pen drive bootavel tem que ser em fat32 ?
<slipttees> vinicius_, creio que sim
<slipttees> vinicius_, usb-criator tive problema com 11.10
<vinicius_> em criar no 11.10 ou criar um do 11.10 ?
<slipttees> em criar no 11.10
<slipttees> 11.04 ta normal aqui para criar
<vinicius_> é fat mesmo , eu formatei com o usb criator e não deu certo ai formatei em fat32 cok o gparted
<vinicius_> dai vi que tava desmontado tirei e pus de novo , agora deu
<vinicius_> vamos ver se vai dar certo
<slipttees> =]
<vinicius_> eu ja tinha feito um ,mas não funcionou dai eu ouvi falar que o pc reconhece promeiro as usb de tras e depois da frente e tal , é verdade ?
<vinicius_> vou tentar nas de tras se for
<AlessonZaire> ALguem sabe informar se vem algum compilador de C ( na linha do Dev C++ ) instalado por padrao na versao 11.04?
<fcoambrozio> AlessonZaire: por padrão não
<AlessonZaire> Entendo, infelizmente nao vai ser possivel instalar um ate ele 'consertar' a lista de dependencias aqui...
<hapy> tarde pessoal, alguem conseguiu fazer o italc funcionar direitinho no windows 7 na máquina cliente?
<hapy>  alguem conseguiu fazer o italc funcionar direitinho no windows 7 na máquina cliente?
<tortuguito> sentimento
<tortuguito> o caramba
<tortuguito> eu gosto mto de 1 pau
<tortuguito> bota bota
<Maninho> tortuguito?
<Maninho> hapy qualquer coisa que tenha 1GB ram processador 1.8GHz da pra rodar aquele sistemazinho =D
<Maninho> hapy: entenda o canal é sobre ubuntu =[
<hapy> por isso sim, é ci3,4gb ddr3 1066Mhz, porém eu trabalhei com a versao 1, mas a versao 2 ta foda, e preciso pra amanha, pois chegaram 39 pcs desses e vmos instalar amanha
<hapy> Maninho, ok, vou pro google
<Maninho> hapy: nao diga o nome do sistema nem que rola de boa
<Maninho> hapy: mas o que esta acontecendo?
<Maninho> com seu 'Ubuntu' ^^
<Maninho> hapy: drivers? trava?
 * Maninho achou uma breça
<AlessonZaire> Falando em Ubuntu, eh normal ter que fazer uma atualizaçao parcial porque a central de programas tem dificuldades em checar dependencias em quase tudo? x.x
<Maninho> hapy desenrola uai =D
<jaime> http://wf.2g.sl.pt
<jaime> http://wv.1w.sl.pt
<C_Servers> fuis
<AlessonZaire> joaquimjuniors_  o.o
<AlessonZaire> Usas velox ou logou com modem 56k?
<tortuguito> postdrop: warning: stdin: too many length bits, record type 70
<tortuguito> postdrop: fatal: uid=1000: malformed input
<tortuguito> send-mail: fatal: ced117(1000): error writing queue file: Connection reset by peer
<tortuguito> alguem
<tortuguito> sabe q erro
<tortuguito> é essE?
<AlessonZaire> A coisa ta ficando perebenta
<sistematico> haeiaheiae
<rafaht> olá.
<rafaht> meu notebook demorou mais que o normal para iniciar, achei estranho e desliguei e liguei novamente pelo botão de power... e persistiu, demorou, mas iniciou
<rafaht> e verificou por defeitos no disco, encontrou, mandei corrigir com f.
<rafaht> só que agora o menu aplicativos se encontra vazio.
<rafaht> e o menu sistema, está sem a parte preferências e administração
<rafaht> alguém pode me ajudar a restaurar isso?
<rafaht> ou reparar?
<rafaht> por favor;
<sistematico> rafaht: Crie um novo usuário e teste.
<sistematico> Se o problema persistir é algo mais complexo.
<rafaht> sistematico, como faço para criar um novo usuário? é só digitar adduser no terminal (executado com alt + f2 como xterm) ?
<rafaht> sistematico, testei aqui, nem com novo usuário os itens do menu aparecem.
#ubuntu-br 2011-09-03
<logos> Boa noite. Alguém aqui usa o Virtual Box?
<picolo> boa galera
<OneSr> Boa noite galera, algué pode me informar se é possivel esecutar o método de uma classe no php requisitando o mesmo via ajax ? -> Meu problema aqui é, se eu acessar diretamente a classe ele instancia o objeto, se a requisição for feita via ajax, ele diz que o objeto não existe o.O
<sistematico> OneSr: Canal errado :D
<rafaht> sistematico, testei aqui, nem com novo usuário os itens do menu aparecem.
<OneSr> sistematico, cara já rodei e ninguém almenos responde (não sei) >(
<sistematico> OneSr: #php-br
<sistematico> OneSr: Esse seria o mais correto.
<sistematico> rafaht: Veja os logs, tenho certeza  que achará uma pista por lá.
<rafaht> sistematico, mas qual dos logs?
<OneSr> sistematico, thx, hopefully there help me !!!
<sistematico> rafaht: /var/log/messages*
<rafaht> sistematico, qual dos arquivos de logs, quero dizer.
<sistematico> rafaht: /var/log/dmesg* e /var/log/syslog*
<sistematico> Eu coloquei um asterisco porque eu não sei se é messages ou messages.log
<sistematico> Aqui no meu sistema é diferente do Ubuntu.
<rafaht> hmm
<rafaht> valeu
<rafaht> não tem nenhum messages.
<rafaht> mas o dmesg tem. so não entendo muito bem aonde procurar, sou meio n00b.
<rafaht> o outro, syslog tb tem.
<rafaht> Sep  2 20:57:36 rafa gdm-session-worker[2673]: WARNING: Unable to load file '/etc/gdm/custom.conf': Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<rafaht> pode ter a ver com isso?
<sistematico> rafaht: Sim, ou não :)
<sistematico> rafaht: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<rafaht> sistematico, tem que fechar o gdm?
<sistematico> Acho que é esse o comando, não lembro bem..
<rafaht> sistematico, ou posso continuar com a interface, etc?
<sistematico> rafaht: De preferẽncia.
<sistematico> rafaht: Acho que pode.
<andretyn> boa noite
<sistematico> Boa noite.
<rafaht> sistematico, vou deixar pra fazer daqui a pouco, que aí fecho a interface gráfica... ctrl + alt + backspace né? é melhor, eu acho.
<rafaht> boa noite, andretyn
<sistematico> rafaht: Isso, ou CTRL+ALT+F1 e depois: sudo service gdm stop
<andretyn> rafaht, o comando c+a+back não funciona mais:(
<rafaht> valeu :p
<rafaht> é que no slack eu uso com o back
<rafaht> mas vou usar f1
<sistematico> rafaht: Procure por outros erros, acho difícil um erro no GDM corromper menu.
<rafaht> hmm
<rafaht> sistematico, que tipo de erros?
<andretyn> rafaht, qual ubuntu?
<rafaht> andretyn, 11.04
<andretyn> rafaht, deu problema no unity?
<rafaht> andretyn, seguinte... eu liguei o note, demorou uma era pra ligar, reiniciei à força pelo power e aí demorou também... quando inciou o ubuntu, verificou por erros no disco, mandei reparar qdo deu erro e quando entrei no ubuntu, vi que o menu aplicativos não funciona e o menu sistema está sem os submenus administração e preferências
<rafaht> andretyn, e não consigo arrumar. :S
<andretyn> rafaht, poderia apagar o arquivos de configuração do gnome, mas seria radical demais:)
<rafaht> andretyn, mas e quem recriaria esses arquivos? criei novo usuário para ver se permanecia com o novo e permanece.
<sistematico> inté +
<andretyn> rafaht, o proprio gnome se encaregaria disso, mas eu nunca tentei no 11.04
<rafaht> andretyn, esse é o meu medo.
<andretyn> rafaht, tem muitos arquivos no home?
<rafaht> andretyn, acho que vou mandar rreconfigurar o gdm, daqui a pouco
<rafaht> andretyn, MUUUUITOS.
<rafaht> andretyn, mais de 30gb e não tenho como fazer backup.
<andretyn> rafaht, humm, poderia fazer o seguinte, ir para o shell via c+a+f1, entrar com usuario, dar um sudo -i pra virar root
<andretyn> eh
<rafaht> hmm
<rafaht> e depois?
<andretyn> mover o usuario prar usuario.bak, copiar o usuario que vc criou
<andretyn> setar o novo usuario com chown -Rf
<rafaht> andretyn, o usuário que eu estou é superadministrador. e o user novo nada;
<rafaht> é muita mão pra arrumar isso uahaua
<andretyn> rafaht, manjas o comando chown
<rafaht> não tem um radical? :p que eu faça de uma vez e talvez arrume?
<rafaht> tipo, reinstalar e reconfigurar as coisas?
<andretyn> rafaht, vc pode tentar apagar o config do gnome:)
<rafaht> andretyn, esse config fica aonde?
<andretyn> rafaht, são varios arquivos ocultos, com toda a configuração do gnome e unity, etc
<rafaht> andretyn, entendo, mas quais arquivos eu devo apagar?
<pereba> rafaht: cara pode dar um pequeno auxilio para o noob aqui
<rafaht> pereba, qual sua dúvida?
<andretyn> rafaht, .config, .gnome* .gconfg*
<rafaht> hmm
<rafaht> andretyn, valeu. nem vou apagar, vou renomear eles
<rafaht> aí qualquer coisa restauro
<pereba> http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r18422578-OpenWRT-users-How-to-access-your-modem-stats-in-Bridge-Mode tentei instalar esse script no meu router, mas na hora de executar surge o erro: ifconfig: SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
<pereba> se um iwconfig ajudar, aqui o resultado: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1320022
<andretyn> rafaht, veja tambem o .local .cache
<andretyn> rafaht, bem pensado, renomear:)
<pereba> oops rafaht
<rafaht> pereba, ao que eu pude entender, é que não tem wireless reconhecido/ativo.
<pereba> a questão era para o andretyn
<rafaht> ahauahaua
<rafaht> :p
<rafaht> valeu andretyn ;)
<pereba> mas de qualquer forma fiquei a vontade para ajudar :D
<rafaht> vou testar aqui daqui a pouco
<pereba> fique*
<rafaht> e qualquer coisa retorno.
<pereba> alguma sugestão andretyn?
<andretyn> rafaht, vah para um terminal shell e deslique o gdm , faça as alteração e ligue o gdm de novo
<andretyn> pereba, peraih, vou ver;)
<pereba> blz
<andretyn> pereba, esse script eh muito antigo, muita coisa mudou, o que vc que fazer, brig com o wireless?
<corvolino> noite
<corvolino> Andre_Gondim, fala tradutor :)
<andretyn> corvolino, boa noite
<corvolino> andretyn: boa
<andretyn> pereba, toc, toc
<andretyn> :0
<andretyn> :)
<pereba> mals ae estou no telefone, já já volto andretyn
<pereba> andretyn: eu quero acessar a web interface do modem pra ver o status
<pereba> modem bridge conectado ao router
<pereba> além desse script só isso: http://wiki.openwrt.org/doc/howto/access.modem.through.nat
<pereba> só não entendi como faz uhauhauh
<pereba> "Head towards /etc/config/network and add these lines." nem sei o comando pra editar isso
<pereba> ou sei
<pereba> cabei de conseguir
<pereba> vi network
<pereba> kkk
<pereba> andretyn: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1320033
<Doomtron> Boa noite
<andretyn> pereba, web interface eh, tipo, pagina html como possibilidade de configurar o modem, entendeu?
<andretyn> pereba, depende do modelo do modem...
<pereba> andretyn: mals a demora, já consegui resolver o problema
<pereba> e usei aquele script "antigo" mesmo :P
<pereba> mudei vlan1 para eth0.2
<andretyn> pereba, boas, desculpa a demora, tava ocupado
<pereba> tranquilo diboa, bom que estou aprendendo uns comandos básicos de linux
<andretyn> pereba, soh para constar, leia o "focalinux". Procura na net, otimo "manoel":)
<pereba> heheh conheço, sempre caimos nele usando o tio google
<andretyn> :)
<picolo> Boa Noite
<LACabeza> yeah!
<LACabeza> consegui fazer o treco do squid aqui funfar xD
<AlessonZaire> Entendo perfeitamente como voce se sente LACabeza
<LACabeza> xD
<LACabeza> tipo, to fazendo uma rede virtual aqui...
<LACabeza> com direito a servidor, clients, dns, dhpc, proxy e samba
<LACabeza> dae tava na parte do proxy...
<LACabeza> o squid num funfava
<LACabeza> agora funcionou xD
<AlessonZaire> No seu caso eh mais moleza
<AlessonZaire> No meu, eu consegui fazer uma conexao dial up com um modem 56k na versao natty narwhel LOL
<LACabeza> xD
<LACabeza> espero nunca passar por isso
<AlessonZaire> Eu espero que voce nunca precise passar por isso, eh preciso querer muito pra fazer dar certo
<LACabeza> qual é a necessidade de se ter um modem 56k (imaginários)
<AlessonZaire> No meu caso eh uma questao de preferencia, eh incrivelmente mais estavel e confiavel durante os 6 meses de chuva que se enfrenta em Manaus
<AlessonZaire> A boa e velha discadona eh incomparavelmente melhor do que as conexoes 3G quando ta chovendo canivete XD
<LACabeza> huahuehae
<LACabeza> santa bandalarga
<LACabeza> ajude manaus
<AlessonZaire> Eh a vida ne
<LACabeza> eu posso sobreviver sem internet e talz
<LACabeza> mas não viveria com 56k... prefiro nem ter
<Doomtron> vai nessa...
<AlessonZaire> Eu nao tenho do que me queixar, eh ilimitada, fica conectada por duas semanas ou mais e tal
<AlessonZaire> So cai mesmo se der blecaute ou algo nessa linha
<LACabeza> num ocupa linha telefonica?
<andretyn> AlessonZaire, Olah
<AlessonZaire> LACabeza  minha linha eh usada exclusivamente pra isso, pra falar eu uso o celular lol
<LACabeza> qq um tal gopher, que usa a porta 70, faz?
<picolo> Boa noite, galera, toda hora que inicio meu Linux ele pede autenticacao para acessar a rede sem fio, porem, nao é a senha da rede, e sim a que defini no inicio da instalação
<picolo> Tem como deixar sem, para que ele nao peça a senha?
<marcosroriz> picolo, abra o aplicativo de senhas e criptografia
<picolo> hum, deixa eu ver
<marcosroriz> vai ter uma pasta login e padrão ou algo assim
<picolo> tem sim, como eu procedo?
<picolo> Pasta login esta vazia.
<marcosroriz> clica direito na padrão e coloque alterar senha, aí digite sua senha (q vc definiu ) e coloque as outras duas em branco, i.e., não coloque nada
<picolo> Legal
<LACabeza> esse negocio e uma chatiação xD
<LACabeza> outra vez eu fiz upgrade no linux, do 10.4 pro 10.10... dae criei um usuario novo depois...
<LACabeza> e passei a usar ele...
<LACabeza> dae ficava exibindo esse negocio de senha aew xD
<ZNC> See Good
<andretyn> !ppa
<ubottu-br> ppa is PPA é um recurso do Launchpad que constrói e publica pacotes binários para várias arquiteturas, a partir de um source de pacote .deb que você tenha construido. Veja mais em https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA (em inglês). Para procurar pacotes nos PPAs do Launchpad, veja https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<alfreed> boa noite pessoal, gostaria de saber se alguem conhece um programa de monitoramento de laboratório, tenho 3 labs com 30 pcs e gostaria de mointorar a tela deles, algo simples e funcional.
<Doomtron> alfreed: vnc ?
<alfreed> Doomtron: isso, por vnc, porem quero ver as 30 telas ao mesmo tempo
<AlessonZaire> Area de trabalho remota
<Doomtron> da pra fazer algo com ssh e tirar screenshots, sei la
<AlessonZaire> Se eles tiverem em rede eh so usar ele
<Doomtron> alfreed: isso ai eu não conheço
<AlessonZaire> Errr....
<alfreed> eu sei q tem o italc, ja usei ele, porem ele trava demais
<alfreed> buuugggg
<alfreed> bom , se alguem conhece ai, da uma luz ai :D
<Doomtron> alfreed: http://alternativeto.net/software/italc/
<AlessonZaire> O que esta matando eh a parada de 'as 30 ao mesmo tempo' XD
<Agua> 30 pcs ao mesmo tempo ?
<Agua> pq precisa ser ao mesmo tempo ?
<AlessonZaire> Aposto que o alfreed  eh um daqueles professores de facul chatos que vao a loucura porque a galera ta assistindo youtube durante a aula dele
<alfreed> a maquina cliente é beleza, o problema é a máquina admin, o software trava, as vezes ele nao mostra algumas maquinas, da erro de autenticacao, italc nao da
<Agua> supondo que cada pc gaste 3 Mbps ....
<alfreed> AlessonZaire: EUHEUoAHEAUHEAUHAEUEA, fico loko com esses aluno tapado, q so querem fode com a maquina
<Agua> 90 Mbps de banda
<alfreed> banda nao é problema Agua, a LAN é Giga
<Agua> alfreed o problema é processamento
<Agua> de tantos dados
<AlessonZaire> alfreed  eu entendo voce perfeitamente ja fui um desses alunos nos tempos da facul XD
<alfreed> pode ser Agua, o ital tem muita funcao, ai qndo ve trava. ELe tem pra win e unix. Acho q vou colocar um aluno fazer um tcc em cima disso heheh
<Agua> heeaheahaeheah
<Doomtron> o que o Agua falou faz sentido, até pq as vezes só em fazer isso em uma maquina ja fica travado, imagina em 30
<Agua> agora, se a taxa de atualização nao for tão grande ... até da
 * ZNC ...
<alfreed> AlessonZaire:hehehe, aki usamos o italc meio funcionando, a gurizada pedia se dava pra abrir o google, so abriam o portaldoaluno deles e deu, mto show, o problema sao os travamentos, e sem monitoracao nao dá. Eles usam o your freedom e nao tenho acesso ao squid do server
<Doomtron> your freedom ?
<alfreed> a taxa de atualizacao era de 5 segundos
<Agua> 5 segundos ?
<Agua> tá mal então
<alfreed> Doomtron:  é um programa feito em java que pesquisa proxys por ftp, http,https..... por tudo q protocolo
<ZNC> alfreed, procure no google 'gestor para lan house linux' teria a mesma função infelizmente implementei em uma Cyber faz alguns meses nao alembro o nome
<alfreed> Agua: alguns falam q se implementa autenticacao no squid para, mas nao sei...
<AlessonZaire> Eu so me questiono como voce consegue dar aula e monitorar as 30 janelas ao mesmo tempo, imagina o nivel de concentraçao
<Agua> aheehaeaheaheaheaheah
<alfreed> blz ZNC , vou fussar. brigadao
<ZNC> d nada alfreed
<alfreed> AlessonZaire: ai entra a funcao do estagiario EUEAHUEAHEA
<Agua> tem que ter um detector de atitudes suspeitas nos pcs
<ZNC> AlessonZaire, multiuso
<ZNC> :-D
<andretyn> alfreed, professor sabe fazer isso, monitorar 40 pentelhos ao mesmo tempo:)
<AlessonZaire> Hahaha
<Agua> alfreed professor de que ?
<alfreed> andretyn: é legal, qndo o se passam eu nao dou muita bola, apenas dou um reboot na maquina deles, ai sem pre tem um noob que fala "o pissor, o pc fica se reiniciando" . Fora as vezes q alguns profes projetam no multimidia oq o aluno ta fazendo, hehehe
<alfreed> Agua: prof desde info básica, linux, cisco it essentials  e ccna4
<Agua> alfreed hummm legal =)
<alfreed> e manutencao, mas to no inicio
<alfreed> é massa Agua, mas se fode e se estressa muito
<andretyn> alfreed, KKKKKKKKKKKK, ser professor nessas horas eh legal:)
<alfreed> hehehe
<Agua> alfreed trabalhar com informatica e com usuario ... é fods
 * ZNC lol
<alfreed> Agua: concordo, as vezes penso em partir pra contabilidade
<Agua> alfreed aheeahaeh
<Agua> alfreed vc vai passar o dia na frente de um pc do mesmo jeito
<Agua> só que ai não é só PC ... é PC e 12C
 * andretyn tambem passa o dia nam frente do pc :)
<alfreed> uma vez um pc deu tela azul ai a aluna disse: professor travo tudo aki, ai eu disse: da um reset. A menina se boto procura o reset no teclado e nao achava de maneira alguma. Esse dia deu vontade de sair e ir embora
<andretyn> kdkdkdkkdkddkdkdkdkdkd
<Agua> alfreed mas veja por outro lado, alguem tem que ensinar o pessoal a mecher com informatica
<alfreed> Agua: mas nao se estressa tnto com usuario, mas oq se quebra com numeros....
<alfreed> poisé Agua , como diz uma amiga: alguem tem que se f***
<Agua> alfreed aehaehhaeeaheaheah
<AlessonZaire> Tadinha, ela provavelmente nao tinha PC em casa XD
<andretyn> AlessonZaire, 8-D
<Agua> mas a verdade é que ninguem nasce sabendo ...
<alfreed> e é complicado que as vezes nao valorizam oq sofrem pra pagar pelo curso  #fato
<Agua> alfreed é ...
<Agua> deve ter aluno que fica só na internet e nao aprende oq tem que aprender, ai vai arrumar um emprego nao sabe mecher no que precisa
<AlessonZaire> A galera acabou se esquecendo de ver uma soluçao pro problema do alfreed XD
<andretyn> alfreed, qual o problema?
<Agua> é ... falando nisso, ql o sistema das maquinas alfreed ?
<alfreed> andretyn: preciso de um programa de monitoramento de laboratório, tenho 3 labs com 30 pcs e gostaria de mointorar a tela deles, algo simples e funcional
<alfreed> Agua: usa-se linux e windows, porem mais windows,  linux somente nas materias de servidores
<Agua> alfreed humm
<Agua> alfreed já pensou em criar o programa ?
<AlessonZaire> Entao alem do monitoramento voce tambem precisa que a soluçao seja multi-plataforma
<Agua> multi-plataforma é java, mas, é meio pesado em
<andretyn> alfreed, o problema eh o windows, se fosse soh linux, daria com o edubuntu, eu acho
<AlessonZaire> Pode ser python tambem ne
<alfreed> AlessonZaire: funcionando so no windows ja soluciona 80% do problema,
<AlessonZaire> Acho que o ideal vai ser seguir a ideia do Agua  e fazer voce mesmo
<ZNC> todos se esquecem de C
<Agua> se fosse tudo linux era só fazer um script pra tirar printscreen e mandar por ftp pro server e mostrar a ultima imagem
 * ZNC :-(
<alfreed> o italc é feito em C
<AlessonZaire> alfreed  no linux tem o edubuntu como o andretyn  ressalvou XD
<alfreed> AlessonZaire: hmm, vou testar  aki, mas vou olhar alguns softwares com suporte a vnc, acho q é o melhor caminho
<Agua> alfreed vnc vai pesar muito
<idub> bom dia galera
<alfreed> o italc 2 ta muito pesado, e so funciona essa versao no win7
<AlessonZaire> alfreed  boa ideia
<alfreed> processador e memória esta bem até, é um i3 3.2 3mb de cache com 4 gb de ram
<andretyn> idub, bom dia? ah tah, bom dia:)
<alfreed> idub: bom dia
<idub> hehehe
<idub> bom dia ;)?
<Agua> tem o SurveilStar
<Agua> mas é pago =\
<alfreed> xiii, se precisa pagar......nao sera aprovado pelo patrao. épacaba
<Agua> alfreed tem um pc dedicado pra isso ?
<alfreed> Agua: sim, fica um pc na frente da sala so pra monitoramento
<alfreed> o professor utiliza o notebook
<Agua> xo ver uma coisa aqui calma ae
<AlessonZaire> Ainda mais se for um daqueles que quanto maior o numero de maquinas mais alto o preço da licença hahaha
<alfreed> e eu desenvolver nao vai rolar. Nunca tinha visto uma linha de codigo e fui logo desenvolver em java, quebrei a cara de vale
<andretyn> alfreed, tinha algumas interfaces desse tipo para o classmate(concorrente do olpc) acho eu, mas não sei se tem algumas coisa avulsa que vc possa usar:(
 * ZNC lol Access violation at address 009d9b17.
<ZNC> ops
<Agua> alfreed e pq vc nao tenta vnc ?
<alfreed> Agua: prefiro uma solucao vnc, acredito que seje melhor, rdp nem pensar nao tem como. O italc utiliza vnc, porem trava demais o software na maquina a monitora, nao e por falta de processador, é por travar mesmo. queria algo similar ao italc, mas sem tanta frescura como tem o italc
<Agua> alfreed usa vnc puro
<Agua> o ultravnc tem uma opção de baixo numero de cores
<Agua> tem varios niveis
<Agua> e o mais baixo gasta 19 Kbps
<alfreed> Agua: até ai blz, o problema é q preciso  ver os 30 pcs ao mesmo tempo, como um monitoramento com cameras
<Agua> alfreed ué
<Agua> alfreed abre 30 vnc
<Agua> faz um programa que abra tudo de uma vez
<Agua> sozinho
<alfreed> q redimensione a janela e tals, pode ser assim tbm
<Agua> é ... que já deixe no jeito
<Agua> é uma solução a se testar
<alfreed> aham
<alfreed> ja pensei até em abandonar software e  o por um bom espelho oval no fundo da sala, hehehe
<Agua> eu acho até que tem algum componente de vnc pra usar direto com vb6 ou vb.net
<Agua> ai seria facil
<alfreed> programacao nao é mto pra min Agua :(
<Agua> alfreed =\
<Agua> alfreed se tiver um componente vnc, tu só vai fazer algo no estilo:
<alfreed> hmm, isso sim
<Agua> componenteVNC.ip = "tal", componenteVNC.porta = "tal", componenteVNC.senha = "tal", componenteVNC.conect()
<alfreed> vou trocar uma ideia com o meu exprofessor de   java pra trocar umas ideias junto com ele. Ai ele da uma maozinha =]. Acho q vou ter q criar algo msmo Agua
<alfreed> nao to achando mta coisa na web
<Agua> alfreed procura um componente VNC
<Agua> que vc vai ter 80 % do caminho andado
<alfreed> tomara(yn)
<Agua> =)
<Agua> ai é só torcer pro pc nao travar
<alfreed> heheheh, ainda isso :p
<alfreed> achar algo bom e free, é dificil, o melhor é o italc e trava demais....
<Agua> 30 pcs é muita coisa
<alfreed> Agua: depende, se a qualidade é baixa da imagem e a taxa de atualizacao for de alguns segundos nao tem problema.
<Agua> alfreed mas agora me veio outra coisa a mente
<Agua> alfreed 30 de ql que coisa é muito
<ZNC> resolve logo, modo ninja ssh pure text =D funciona 100% leve rapido e sem limite
<Agua> abrir 30 fotos e deixar todas visiveis ao mesmo tempo é muito
<ZNC> tira todos os mouses e captura o keyboard :D
<Agua> haeeaheaheaheheaheaheaheaheaheah
<alfreed> Agua: por esse lado sim, o software tem q ser bem feitinho
<Agua> alfreed o que exatamente vc quer monitorar ?
<alfreed> vo manda o estagiario instala o rkfree mesmo e trocar as senhas das contas deles, :D hehe
<alfreed> Agua: td oq aparece na tela, tem gente q traz CS prtable no pen drive, ficam com videozinhos....é um saco, alem dos outros profes reclamar cmg
<Agua> hummm
<alfreed> quero ver oq aparece na tela, teclado e mouse nao me interessa
<AlessonZaire> Eu sou a favor da ideia de que o cara eh responsavel pelo progresso dele, ele ta pagando, e voce ta dando aula
<AlessonZaire> Se ele nao quer assistir eh problema dele hahaha
<Agua> foda é ficar atrapalhando os outros alunos , tirando a atenção
<alfreed> se o camarada nao chamasse atencao e nao atrapalhasse os outros....
<andretyn> Agua, ai que eu xingo o guri, não quer aprender, problema dele, mas não deixar o outro, ai eh fogo
<Agua> é ... problema mesmo
<alfreed> eu ja tentei deixar liberado, fingir de cego, mas fiz uma prova de 40 questoes de assinalar e so se ferraram
<alfreed> compra cabo VGA Y e duplica os monitores, ai fica um monitor virado pro aluno e outro pro profressor   ;D  oapkspokap
<ZNC> lol
<ZNC> ssh bem mais rapido e comodo
<xGrind> eae ZNC ;*
<ZNC> xGrind :**
<ZNC> xGrind ola tudo bem?
<xGrind> ZNC tudo moça e vc?
<ZNC> xGrind, tudo tranquilinho :D
<Agua> alfreed faz o seguinte, coloca uma placa de saida rca, em cada pc
<Agua> ai coloca aqueles sistemas de vigilancia
<Agua> que divide a tela
<alfreed> :D
<ZNC> 30 pc em circulo o professor no meio visualiza toda a sala
<alfreed> acho q a opcao mais fácil é comprar 2 espelhos ovais e por um cada canto atras da sala......
<xGrind> ZNC ia perguntar um negocio mas ja consegui. muito facil kk
<ZNC> xGrind ^^
<Agua> alfreed contrata mais 5 estagiarios pra monitorar os pcs
<alfreed> Agua: estagiario é pra isso msmo, aki qndo eu estagiava na empresa tinha o comentario q estagiario nao é gente
<Agua> haeheaheaeahehaeahaeheah
<alfreed> Agua: qntos trotes q faziam, tinha desintupidor de fio, oxigenio liquido, dar agua pra planta artificial na sala da direcao.....
<ZNC> um estagiario pode ser superior a um profissional facilmente
<Agua> aheeaheaheaheaheha
 * andretyn acha que znc jah foi estagiorio
<andretyn> hehehhehe
<alfreed> ZNC: sem duvidas, depende da vontade de querer fazer as coisas. Aki na empresa cada 10 estagiarios, um é contratado, tenho sorte de ser um deles
<ZNC> os professores instrutores sao so de livros
<ZNC> saiu do livro acabou a aula
<ZNC> andretynja fui sim, por 1 semana
<alfreed> eu ja fui estagiario, e sinto falta,
<AlessonZaire> Todo mundo ja foi estagiario uai, nao tem como voce pegar diploma de nenhuma faculdade ou universidade sem ser ;p
<alfreed> eu fui por quase 2 anos direto, ganhava 250 por 4 horas, fzia milagre com o dinheiro
<AlessonZaire> Ser estagiario eh legal, ninguem espera muito de voce
<ZNC> lol
<alfreed> e quando aparece os pipinos maiores o estagiario joga pros Responsaveis tecnicos da empresa....kkkk
<ZNC> eu nunca fiz isso
<andretyn> estagiario é o peão da obra, pode ter engenho a dar com pau, mas sem peão, itaipu não existiria:)
<andretyn> :s/engenho/engenheiro
<AlessonZaire> andretyn  voce formou em biologia ne? Aposto que estagiou no IML XD
<AlessonZaire> Aqueles medicos legistas lanchando do lado do presunto boiado aberto sao uma visao do inferno
<andretyn> AlessonZaire, meu estagio foi dar e preparar aula, licenciatura
<AlessonZaire> Ue, voce nao era biologo? o.O
<andretyn> AlessonZaire, vi, peguei e cortei:D
<ZNC> alfreed qual sao os grupos basicos para se adicionar em um novo usuario?
<AlessonZaire> Hahaha
 * ZNC tempo
<andretyn> AlessonZaire, meu curso preparava para tudo, mas era voltado para o magisterio, tinha licenciatura curta e longo
<rafaht> andretyn, tu fizeste biologia? :p
 * rafaht entrando de fininho na conversa
<alfreed> ZNC: quem? q? como?
<AlessonZaire> Interessante
<alfreed> peço ajuda aos estagiarios
<andretyn> rafaht sim
<rafaht> andretyn, interessante. :B
<ZNC> lol alfreed
<ZNC> sem problemas nao precisa saber tudo na vida :D
<alfreed> ZNC: desculpa por ter nascido
<alfreed> hehehehee
<alfreed> diz ai, sei q vc é neeeerd
<ZNC> alfreed nao ses preocupe
<alfreed> putz ja é quase 3 da matina
<rafaht> uahauahaua
<alfreed> hehehe ^^
<ZNC> power network audio wheel storage optical floppy video
 * AlessonZaire eh nerd
<AlessonZaire> Eu acho, nao sei se sou qualificado o suficiente pra me chamar de nerd haha
<alfreed> eu nao vou falar nada, a ZNC ja me desqualificou =[      APKAPSOKASPO
<alfreed> gente estou indo, tenho q acordar as 7 e meia ajudar a instalar um laboratório. A conversa foi bem interessante, muito obrigado pelas dicas ai pessoal. Boa noite a todos
<ZNC> :D
<AlessonZaire> Boa noite alfreed
<alfreed> Boa noiteeee :D:D:D
<julionnnn> boa noite
<julionnnn> ou bom dia!!!
<AlessonZaire> Bom dia/noite ;p
<Agua> bom dia pra vocês, otimo final de semana, abs
<andretyn> tenham o bom dia, pessoal
<Tall> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<Tall> alguem sabe me informar algum irc em modo texto qual o nome?
<Tall> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<fratello> bom dia senhores!!!
<fratello> tenho um sony vaio vpcs11fm com ubuntu 10.10
<fratello> instalado
<fratello> esse note tem um sensor de luminosidade que faz os led's do teclado acenderem automaticamente quando tem pouca luz
<fratello> só que não consegui fazer isso funcionar no meu ubuntu
<fratello> alguém aqui já passou por uma experiência parecida?
<jaypur> Bom dia a todos, muito tempo que não entro!
<jaypur> j/ #openarena
<jaypur> ops
<andretyn> Olás
<jaypur> olṕa
<andretyn> jaypur, deboa
<jaypur> tranquilo e tu
 * andretyn sonado
 * jaypur :)
<andretyn> :0
<andretyn> AlessonZaire, acorda:)
<peregrinator_six> _BadBoy_, ?
<AlessonZaire> Bom dia todomundo
<rafaht> bom dia!
<jaypur> bom dia
<jaypur> quer dizer
<jaypur> boa tarde :D
<rafaht> boa tarde :p agora que me toquei também uahaua
<AlessonZaire> Bom dia/tarde o/
<jaypur> eai galera
<jaypur> oq anda rolando ai
<jaypur> no mundo do software livre
<markkk> boa tarde pessoal
<jaypur> boa tarde
<markkk> estou com um probleminha, tipo minha wireless demora um pouca para encontrar o sinal, alguém sabe o que pode ser ?
<jaypur> sinal ruim
<AlessonZaire> SInal ruim XD
<jaypur> ahahahaha
<jaypur> resolvido
<jaypur> proximo por favor
<jaypur> ahahahahaha
<markkk> nao pode ser pq quando utilizo o win7 do mesmo local ele encontra a rede tranquilamente .
<jaypur> isso acontece na primeira vez, ou sempre?
<markkk> sempre quando ligo, agora tá funfando mais se eu desligar e ligar novamente não encontra de primeira .
<jaypur> quanto tempo eh muito pra vc?
<markkk> instalei para fazer um teste o ubuntu 11.10 e ele encontra de primeira .
<markkk> 15 mim
<jaypur> markk
<jaypur> olha
<jaypur> clica com botao direito
<jaypur> na sua conexao
<jaypur> editar conexões
<markkk> ok
<jaypur> vai sme sem fio
<markkk> pronto editei
<jaypur> agpora
<jaypur> ve onde ta sua conexao que vc deseja
<jaypur> ve se ela ta por ultimo e tal
<jaypur> se nao
<jaypur> deleta as que vc nao quer conectar
<jaypur> e deixa a que vc ker
<jaypur> sacou????????????//
<markkk> sim ja esta a que eu quero
<jaypur> po acho que eh isso
<jaypur> ve e testa :D
<jaypur> se nao for isso....
<jaypur> quanto tempo demora????????
<xGrind> boa tarde povo \o
<markkk> estou terminando de atualizar o upgrade logo apos reinicio
<markkk> boa tarde
<andretyn> boas
<jaypur> markkk, boa sorte
<markkk> valeu amigão
<jaypur> markkk, acho que seja isso, fora isso, se a conexao está funcionando... nao ha problema
<jaypur> markkk, linuxjay.blogspot.com
<markkk> jaypur, qual versão vc esta utilizando /
<markkk> ?
<jaypur> 11.04
<jaypur> eh a ultima neh
<markkk> jaypur, logo logo temos a 11.10
<jaypur> sim
<jaypur> :D
<markkk> jaypur, gnome shell muito bom
<jaypur> o 11.10
<jaypur> vai ter
<jaypur> gnome e unity?
<markkk> jaypur, bom na versao beta que instalei só tem unity, mas é só instalar o gnome
<jaypur> porra
<jaypur> se vier
<jaypur> soh o unity
<jaypur> vou ficar bolado
<rafaht> quando deve sair o 11.10?
<rafaht> eu nem tenho como usar o unity... hardware sis.
<rafaht> =(
<rafaht> uma coisa que eu não entendi: a troca do rhythmbox pelo banshee
<jaypur> eu uso totem
<markkk> jaypur, tb utilizo o totem é mais rapido .
<markkk> jaypur, deixa te perguntar gostaria de comprar alguns adesivos para notebook, relecionado a software livre vc sabe onde posso encntrar ?
<AlessonZaire> Ue, faz voce mesmo
<AlessonZaire> Cria no photoshop e leva em qualquer grafica
<jaypur> markkk, linuxmall.com.br
<jaypur> AlessonZaire, o custo beneficio é muito maior ele comprando por si mesmo aposte se quiser...
<markkk> ok
<jaypur> markkk, ai tem tudo
<markkk> blz
<andretyn> !image.bin
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'image.bin' not found
<andretyn> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<vinicius> RadeON HD5670 é boa ?
<AlessonZaire> !pastebin
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<andretyn> !pastebinit
<ubottu-br> pastebinit é o equivalente ao !pastebin em linha de comando. Saídas de comandos ou qualquer outro texto podem ser redirecionados para o comando pastebinit, que então retornará a URL do paste onde o texto está. Para instalá-lo: sudo aptitude install pastebinit. Uso: comando | pastebinit
<vinicius> !pastebin
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<Agua> Buenas Tardes
<soumaislinux> tardes
<Agua> ai ai, sonhei com Assembly hoje =\
<VonNaturAustreVe> ahuasahuas
<VonNaturAustreVe> que sonho bom heim
<Agua> haeheaeaheaheah
<Agua> podia ser pior ... eu podia ter sonhado com java
<tortuguito> lord_daemon,
<freebird> e ae rapa
<tortuguito> vamo fuder
<tortuguito> de 4
<insigne> gostaria de saber o que leva um sistema operacional a mudar automaticamente (do nada) o idioma do portugues para o ingles?
<insigne> ninguem sabe?
<peregrinator_six> insigne, ubuntu 11.04
<peregrinator_six> ?
<insigne> Insigne 5.0
<peregrinator_six> ah sim, se fosse o ubuntu 11.04 saberia lhe responder...
<insigne> o suporte deles, tambem não sabem porque isso ocorre, é brincadeira
<insigne> falaram que nunca viram isso, como montam um sistema operacional sem conhecer ele?
<peregrinator_six> insigne, não se esqueça que vivemos em um mundo aonde montam um sistema que se chama pelo nome de windows concientemente... O.O
<insigne> O mais legal é que a Insigne fechou as portas, deixando todos que usam esse sistema orfãos
<peregrinator_six> foi descontinuado..?!
<insigne> o sistema é bom porem tem desses percalços
<insigne> a Firma Insignesoftware já demitiu todos os funcionarios, simplesmente a mais de 10 meses não tem mais atualização de aplicativos :(
<insigne> estou sem saber o que fazer :(
<peregrinator_six> muda....
<andretyn> insigne, "Venha para o lado escuro de força, Luke"
<insigne> para qual?
<peregrinator_six> insigne, a que você quiser!
<peregrinator_six> :D
<andretyn> insert, Ubuntu, biglinux, kubuntu, eh soh escolher.....
<insigne> tenho medo de o Hadware não ser suportado
<peregrinator_six> não posso determinar por você, só posso lhe indicar, você deve se decidir!
<peregrinator_six> insigne, só saberá se testar!
<insigne> vou falar a configuração do brinquedo rsrsrs
<andretyn> insigne, tenho o pc Positivo de 2007, eh rodou o Ubuntu 11.04
<peregrinator_six> andretyn, ai é mentira usa... :P
 * peregrinator_six UAHSUAHSUAHHSUHAUH
<peregrinator_six> *usa...
<peregrinator_six> *sua...
<peregrinator_six> insigne, não tem link do hardware não...?!
<insigne> Intel Core 2 Duo E-4600 de 2,4 Gigahetzs Hd 250 gigas e RAM de 2 gigas
<insigne> tem placa de faxmodem
<andretyn> peregrinator_six, tem soh 512 de Ram, placa video intel, e roda 3D  legal.... :P
<insigne> nossa
<insigne> Quak
<insigne> qual a versão segura do Ubuntu?
<insigne> 10,04 LTS?
<peregrinator_six> isso
<peregrinator_six> eu to nela.
<insigne> ou mais recente?
<peregrinator_six> insigne, se quiser pode aguardar mais um pouco e pegar o 11.10 final
<peregrinator_six> sai na primeira metade do mes que vem...
<insigne> Estou com vontade de encarar a 12,04 LTS, porem só sai o ano que vem :(
<peregrinator_six> então espera...
<insigne> me diga uma coisa é possivel e facil colocar o "gkrell' NO uBUNTU?
<peregrinator_six> eu to de 10.04.3
<peregrinator_six> que isso...?!
<andretyn> monitor tipo barra de sistema
<insigne> NO iNSIGNE TEM ISSO É BOM DEMAIS
<peregrinator_six> cara, o insigne é o que..?!
<peregrinator_six> kde gnome...?!
<insigne> è uma barra que fica na lateral da tela
<peregrinator_six> se for gnome o ubuntu também é, então, da!
<peregrinator_six> insigne, e serve pra que...?!
<andretyn> tem esse programa nos repositorios do ubuntu desde sempre:)
<insigne> O Insigne é uma mistura de Debian com Gnome, tem os dois
<peregrinator_six> insigne, então é tudo mesma coisa..
<insigne> Voce acompanha o uso da memoria RAM, do Processador, da rede de internet, velocidade de barramento e muito mais
<peregrinator_six> da sim com certeza
<andretyn> insigne, gkrellm - GNU Krell Monitors
<peregrinator_six> insigne, olha o desk que tava usando um pouco mais que 1 mes... http://ubuntued.info/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/Designerofstyle.jpg
<insigne> tudo isso em tempo real, meu amigo :)
<andretyn> insigne, usava ele em 2002, sem problema no debian, e tem no ubuntu
<peregrinator_six> andretyn, o Conky é bem mais bonito que esse tal gkill sei lá ai..
<insigne> vou tentar migrar pro ubuntu 11.10 que vai sair agora, pois tenho uma velocidade ridicula de internet (300 kb), se eu por o 10,04 lTS, vai demorar uma eternidade ate atualizar tudo
<peregrinator_six> insigne, não, ai que se ingana
<peregrinator_six> pega o ultimo update do ubuntu lts
<insigne> como assim?
<peregrinator_six> 10.04.3
<insigne> onde?
<peregrinator_six> insigne, qual você quer...?!
<peregrinator_six> 32 ou 64...?!
<insigne> 32
<LACabeza> eaew pessoal
<peregrinator_six> pera ai
<insigne> é melhor :)
<peregrinator_six> insigne, torrent ou link direto...?!
<peregrinator_six> insigne, http://ubuntued.info/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/Jap%C3%A3oTradi%C3%A7%C3%A3oemodernidadenamedida.jpg
<peregrinator_six> insigne, todos os pints sao dele, 10.04.3 LTS
<peregrinator_six> *prints
<peregrinator_six> insigne, ???
<peregrinator_six> torrent ou link direto...?!
<LACabeza> aew, eu comprei um mouse aqui que tem alguns botões extras e programaveis
<LACabeza> existe algum software livre pra eu configurar e usar eles no linux?
<insigne> agradeço
<peregrinator_six> insigne, torrent ou link direto...?!
<insigne> link direto
<insigne> no trabalho a velocidade é de 3 megas
<andretyn> insert, então pega o dvd, vai muita coisa e ateh a pia da cozinha
<andretyn> :)
<peregrinator_six> insigne, deixa lhe recomendar um fork parrudão do lts...?!
<andretyn> insigne, , então pega o dvd, vai muita coisa e ateh a pia da cozinha
<insigne> ?
<insert> andretyn morre deabu!
<insigne> o que tem a pia haver com isso rsrsrs
<peregrinator_six> insigne, http://sourceforge.net/projects/pinguy-os/files/Pinguy_OS_10.04/Pinguy_OS_10.04.3-Point_Release_i686.iso/download
<andretyn> insert, desculpe cara, o xchat completa teu nome, digitar rapido da nisso, foi maus:(
<insigne> mas o dowload é de um tal de Pinguy-os?
<peregrinator_six> insigne, isso ai mesmo, ele é um fork do lucid linx
<peregrinator_six> só que vem cheio de programas legais.
<insigne> vou tentar
<insigne> obrigado
<peregrinator_six> mas se você quiser o lts puro lhe mando...
<peregrinator_six> insigne, http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<insigne> não esse eu baixei, porem com a internet que tenho atualizar é problema, pois é muito lenta :(
<insigne> te agradeço
<peregrinator_six> insigne, não tem nem 150 megas de update pra ele rapaz, acabou de sair uns 2 meses
<peregrinator_six> insigne, viu os mus prints...?!
<insigne> para baixar isso levo mais de 8 horas :(, aqui é uma merda a internet
<insigne> vi as imagens sim , onde consegue elas? pois não vem nativas no programa não.
<peregrinator_six> insigne, tá marcando toca mano, por que se não se aproveita da net rapida de ser serviço pra atualizar seu sistema...?!
<peregrinator_six> insigne, aquilo lá é um deskmod, eu quem deixei assim...
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; eae
<insigne> trabalho em orgão publico, já pensou no rolo que ia dar?
<insigne> a coisa aqui é complicada
<peregrinator_six> insigne, qualquer distro que use apt e tenha o synaptic é molezinha de você gerar um script de download, assim se faz o script em casa e atualiza todo o seu sistema no serviço, ou aonde tiver banda rapida! :D
<peregrinator_six> insigne, que rolo que nada brow...
<peregrinator_six> vou lhe mostrar...
<insigne> vamos
<peregrinator_six> insigne,
<peregrinator_six> insigne, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Como-instalar-programas-sem-internet?pagina=2
<peregrinator_six> tá ai, o mapa do tesouro! :)
<insigne> te agradeço vou tentar, se não der certo entro aqui denovo, obrigado
<picolo> para nao perder o costume
<picolo> Pessoal, Boa Noite
<picolo> Nossa, 55 conectados e nenhum fala
<picolo> :p
<andretyn> boa
<andretyn> picolo, toh rodando o pearpc, consegui fazer funcionar, deu um baile:)
<picolo> Cara, me desculpa, eu sou novato no linux. O que seria o pearpc?
<andretyn> pearpc - emulador de arquitetura PowerPC
<andretyn> MACOSX
<picolo> hum. para rodar o mac
<andretyn> sim
<picolo> Mas tipo, eu ja rodei o IOS no meu note, mas ele nao reconheceu o teclado
<picolo> Ai desanimei
<picolo> rss
<picolo> Cara, como eu mando msg para ficar em vermelho assim?
<peregrinator_six> picolo,  auto completa com a tecla tab...
<peregrinator_six> screve os 3 primeiras letras do nome a tecla tab
<peregrinator_six> e aperta...
<peregrinator_six> tendeu picolo
<picolo> peregrinator_six, A SOOO
<andretyn> peregrinator_six, depende, se tiver nome parecido vai dar o primeiro
<picolo> mas andretyn, vc conseguiu rodar o mac?
<peregrinator_six> andretyn, julguei que ele tenha inteligencia pra descubrir isso né...
<andretyn> sim, rodei:)
<picolo> kkkkkkkkk :P valeu pere..
<picolo> Eu ja rodei no meu note o IOS, mas desanimei, Acho que me apeguei de mais ao linux
<picolo> :p
<andretyn> picolo, tem emulador para quase tudo, ateh para macosx, fica +-, mas funciona
<picolo> Mas você emulou ele no linux, ou rodou em uma maquina normalmente?
<andretyn> emulei, picolo
<RmN> al4nc4ds: biba
<RmN> quanto tempo
<rawfael> toda vez que uso apt-get recebo esse erro: O pacote nokuntusp precisa ser reinstalado, mas não foi possível encontrar um arquivo para o mesmo.
<rawfael> alguem pode me ajudar com isso?
<al4nc4ds> RmN: pvt
<RmN> ok
#ubuntu-br 2011-09-04
<AlessonZaire> !pastebin
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<picolo> Galera, boa noite a todos
<licensed> alguem recomenda alguma placa de captura que funcione no linux?
<ivan__> Algm pelo amor de deus me ajuda, to a dois dias tentando configurar o php no apache e nao consigo
<ivan__> sera que é tao complicado assim?
<Doomtron> ivan__: depende
<Doomtron> Andre_Gondim: ping
<hapy> que distro ivan__ ?
<Doomtron> hapy: acho que é ubuntu
<hapy> ivan__:  apt-get install lamp-server^    fiz dessa  forma e foi tranquilo :D
<Doomtron> ivan__: tenta o que o hapy falou
<ivan__> nao deu certo Doomtron
<ivan__> ;/
<ElDeablo> Boa noite!
<gabezao> illuminarch,
<gabezao> ops
<gabezao> a
<gabezao> o cara saiu
<gabezao> ;P
<illuminarch> gabezao oi
<illuminarch> :)
<gabezao> oi gatinho
<gabezao> vem sempre aqui?
<illuminarch> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<gabezao> OEAOHEAHOAEHOEAHO
<AlessonZaire> o_O
<H3ruS> 0.0
<H3ruS> tenso
<H3ruS> illuminarch: romance no ar ?
 * Maninho tenso²
<H3ruS> ZNC: ta ae gata
<Maninho> tah bravo cara, todo lugar essa *udelança
<ZNC> H3ruS modere seu tom, não sou de sua familia e não dou essa liberdade toda
 * Maninho SENTE UM ZUMBINDO, corre pra geladeira pegar gelo
<AlessonZaire> Opa, grandissimo Agua  o/
<Agua> AlessonZaire,  \o e ai
<Agua> _DS2_Minina_ você por aqui
<_DS2_Minina_> Agua, eu por aqui
<_DS2_Minina_> =)
<AlessonZaire> Oi _DS2_Minina_  o/
<Agua> boa noite pra quem fica, ou bom dia ... abs
<_DS2_Minina_> AlessonZaire,  Olá
<AlessonZaire> Pelo visto o Agua foi dormir, e nao sobrou uma vivalma no chat, so pra variar
<xGrind> AlessonZaire; falae man
<xGrind> Andre_Gondim; eae fio
<_DS2_Minina_> Quem era o Agua?
<_DS2_Minina_> Ele veio falar comigo e acabei não perguntando rsrs
<AlessonZaire> Opa, xGrind  \o/
<AlessonZaire> _DS2_Minina_  ah, achei que voce o conhecia, chegou de cara falando com ele :)
<AlessonZaire> Ele aparece com frequencia todo começo de noite
<_DS2_Minina_> Uai... eu achei que ele me conhecia entendeu? AlessonZaire
<_DS2_Minina_> <Agua> _DS2_Minina_ você por aqui // isto é comentário de quem conhece!!  rs
<AlessonZaire> _DS2_Minina_  mas que confusao haha, em todo caso prazer em conhecer voce :)
<_DS2_Minina_> AlessonZaire,  O prazer é meu. daiane =D
<AlessonZaire> <- Nome e sobrenome :D
<_DS2_Minina_> Bonito nome e sobrenome
<_DS2_Minina_> rs
<_DS2_Minina_> PS: Agora pode conversar "como se não houvesse o amanhã" aqui no canal? rs
<hapy> boa noite gente.....
<AlessonZaire> Nossa obrigado, vou ficar sorrindo por uma semana depois disso :)
<_DS2_Minina_> kkkkkkkkkkk
<_DS2_Minina_> hapy,  boa
<AlessonZaire> Pode nao, ainda nao reclamaram porque nao tem ninguem vivo
<AlessonZaire> Voce se importa se eu abrir um query?
<_DS2_Minina_> AlessonZaire,  de buenas
<AlessonZaire> Certo :)
<Doomtron>  ________
<Doomtron> < MMUUUU >
<Doomtron>  --------
<Doomtron>         \   ^__^
<Doomtron>          \  (oo)\_______
<Doomtron>             (__)\       )\/\
<Doomtron>                 ||----w |
<Doomtron>                 ||     ||
<lecram_wise> ?
<Doomtron> lecram_wise: vc não gosta de vaquinhas ?
<lecram_wise> só no prato e no copo
<lecram_wise> rsrsrs
<lecram_wise> brincadeira
<Doomtron> hsuahkshaks
<lecram_wise> tem que ter saco pra ficar desenhando essas coisas Doomtron
<Doomtron> lecram_wise: é um prgrama que faz isso
<Doomtron> lecram_wise: cowsay
<AlessonZaire> Doomtron  essa vaquinha foi uma fonte de inspiraçao pra mim
<Doomtron> o.o
<AlessonZaire> Eu tou ate mais acordado agora
<lecram_wise> afe
<Doomtron>  ________________________________
<Doomtron> < byte que eu gosto AlessonZaire >
<Doomtron>  --------------------------------
<Doomtron>       \                _
<Doomtron>        \              (_)
<Doomtron>         \   ^__^       / \
<Doomtron>          \  (oo)\_____/_\ \
<Doomtron>             (__)\       ) /
<Doomtron>                 ||----w ((
<Doomtron>                 ||     ||>>
<AlessonZaire> Tenso hein
<Doomtron> hsukahskuahks
<Doomtron> te inspira agora
<AlessonZaire> Tremenda falta do que fazer a sua, porn ascii na madrugada de sabado hahahaha
<Doomtron> hehe
<lecram_wise> falow galera
<lecram_wise> fui
<Maninho> !abuse | Motivos: Flood, Perda de respeito ao publico, banalismos dos animais e humanos, isentivo a cometer crimes ambiental Segue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/681804/ && http://paste.ubuntu.com/681805/ Doomtron
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'abuse' not found
<Maninho> !abuso | Motivos: Flood, Perda de respeito ao publico, banalismos dos animais e humanos, isentivo a cometer crimes ambiental Segue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/681804/ && http://paste.ubuntu.com/681805/ Doomtron
<Maninho> Artigo 32 da Lei Federal nº. 9.605/98
<Maninho> (È considerado crime praticar ato de abuso - Pena - Detenção de 3 (três) meses a 1 (um) ano e multa.)
<gabezao> isentivo a cometer crimes ambiental
<gabezao> o cara fez um ASCII e eu vo sair comendo cachorro agora? ou vaca
<Maninho> faz parte do meio ambiente
<gabezao> sei la q bicho é aquele
<gabezao> OHEAHOAEHOAEHO
<Maninho> gabezao ahuahauhauahuahauaha
<Maninho> =D
<Maninho> ZNC: tah On?
<darouca> HAHAHAHAHAH...
<nuno_nunes> alguem sabe como retirar um user apagado da lista
<Maninho> ?
<Maninho> que lista?
<nuno_nunes> da tela de login
<nuno_nunes> eu apaguei a user e ele aparece lá
<Maninho> retirar seria, deletar tudo do usuario?
<Maninho> Hm
<Maninho> tenta pelo userdel -f usuario
<nuno_nunes> eu já apaguei o user e ainda lá está
<Maninho> f = force
<nuno_nunes> ok
<Maninho> ou tente reiniciar gdm é bugado mesmo hehehe
<nuno_nunes> já está
<Maninho> alt+f1 user+pass killall gdm && gdm
<nuno_nunes> e fiz mudar de user e já não aparece
<nuno_nunes> obrigado
<Maninho> =)
<Maninho> gdm sem refresh é foda
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho o sistema em 3 linguas xD
<nuno_nunes> é sempre a mesma treta
<nuno_nunes> xD
<Maninho> hahhaaha
<nuno_nunes> Portugues, ingles e holandes
<nuno_nunes> a principal é portugues de portugal
<nuno_nunes> xD
<Maninho> desculpe mas não lhe intendi
<nuno_nunes> Eu tenho o sistema em portugeues, ingles e holandes
<nuno_nunes> só que estou em portugues de portugal como lingua principal
<Maninho> Hm legal né?
<nuno_nunes> Eu sou portugues de portugal e estou aprender holandes com a minha namorada
<nuno_nunes> xD
<Maninho> =D
<nuno_nunes> Eu vou sair
<nuno_nunes> fica bem
<Maninho> ok
<andretyn> bom dia
<hapy> cpu[4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU       M 460  @ 2.53GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.53GHz w/ 3072 KB L2 Cache]
<moreno> olá, bom domingo a todos.
<moreno> minha configuracao de monitor nao esta estabelecida corretamente, nesta versao do ubuntu. é um samsung sincmaster 931bw, alguem sabe me ajudar? obrigado.
<andretyn> =_=
<andretyn> moreno, qual versão?
<moreno> andretyn, a ultima atualizada, 11.
<andretyn> moreno, tento mudar pelo "monitores"
<moreno> nao funciona, foi a 1ª coisa q tentei
<moreno> ele esta config como no max 1024, mas ele vai ate 1440
<moreno> eu queria poder usar esta config
<moreno> ja consegui no ubuntu 10, mas no 11 nao
<moreno> o xorg saiu e nao consegui mais
<andretyn> tento ativar o ACPI na BIOS?
<andretyn> moreno, tento ativar o ACPI na BIOS?
<moreno> nao, nao sei o que é, nem como fazer, me ajuda?
<moreno> e funciona assim?
<moreno> achei q fosse questo de driver..
<moreno> andretyn, pode me ajudar com isso? nunca fiz
<andretyn> moreno, hummm, sim, eh o drive, mas o Kernel mode-setting estava carregando errado módulo i915 da intel, eh o seu
<andretyn> drive?
<moreno> vou dizer sinceramente q nao sei. mas sei q tem como ver isso pelo terminal, nao?
<andretyn> veja - www.uebbi.com/ubuntu-problemas-com-monitor-e-resolucao-de-tela-a-culpa-pode-ser-do-acpi/
<andretyn> moreno, não, eh não bios, configuração do pc, antes de entrar no sistema!
<moreno> sim, mexo na bios, correto?
<moreno> antes de entrar, sei onde é a bios. nao sei o q fazer.
<andretyn> moreno, veja seu o ubuntu carrega o modulo i915? dah um lsmod ai e procure
<moreno> ok
<andretyn> moreno, cole no pastebin, para o pessoal ver1
<andretyn> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<moreno> nao conseguio pastebinit
<moreno> ainda ta fazendo e travou
<moreno> nao sei o q houve
<moreno> porem. fiz um print, adianta?
<andretyn> =_=
<hapy> boa tarde
<xGrind> boa
 * Maninho quem vai responder pra maicrosoft? http://support.microsoft.com/kb/262680/pt
<xGrind> Maninho; ja viu a nova central de programas do ubuntu?
<xGrind> vai usar gtk3. e como vai ficar no xubuntu q ainda usa gtk2 ?
<Maninho> nem uso arch
<hapy> conversor de video, alguem conhece um conversor BAO?
<Maninho> xGrind: so instalar as bibliotecas
<Maninho> hapy: ffmpg
<Maninho> =D
<xGrind> mas como sera q vai vir por padrao no xubuntu?
<xGrind> hapy winff
<Maninho> uma merda
<Maninho> =[
<Maninho> vai ficar lixo, mas ai tu instala o lxaparence
<Maninho> e controla =D
<xGrind> to com gnome2 aki :D
<hapy> eu nao tive uma boa experiencia com   o winff
<Maninho> =D g3 file do boi me sinto no kde
<Maninho> hahahaha
<xGrind> hapy o loco mano. pq nao? eu sempre uso aqui é bom
<Maninho> hapy: vai na fonte ffmpg
<Maninho> http://ffmpeg.org
<xGrind> eu gosto de coisas simpls.
<hapy> o audio vai q é uma beleza, mas o video trava demais, ele nao acompanha o audio
<Maninho> ffmpg é simples =D
<Maninho> hapy: boa leitura http://ffmpeg.org/documentation.html
<hapy> vou experimentar Maninho
 * Maninho esta assistindo de pernas pro ar
<Maninho> haha
<xGrind> eu uso pra converter video em audio
<Maninho> :P
<xGrind> pra converter video tem outros bons
<hapy> hmm
 * Maninho vorta pro pehpe
 * Maninho layca
<Maninho> ZNC: o que pensas sobre SEO e minhas URL's portal.bun/striper.bun?fou=de
 * Maninho gestor financeiro =D
<shallwe> boa tarde galera
<shallwe> alguem sabe se o ubuntu rola direitinho no mac book air?
<shallwe> i5
<Maninho> se conseguir instalar sim porque nao?
<AlessonZaire> Opa, Agua , Doomtron  e ai pessoal o/
<picolo> boa tarde
<andretyn> boa
<picolo> Nossa, 50 pessoas neste canal, e so alguns se comunicam
<andretyn> =_=
<andretyn> lol
<picolo> #ubuntu ta com mais de 1500. Quando sera que o brasil vai chegar a tudo isso.
<Maninho> números não são tanto importante picolo
<xGrind> pode ser bot
<andretyn> xGrind, eh, pode ser!
<Maninho> voce faz um aplicativo com mil e uma função, mas so meia duzia sera usado todos os dias =D
<Agua> AlessonZaire, opa =)
<AlessonZaire> :D
<Agua> putz já é a segunda vez que eu penso que a setinha do mouse preta é mosquito =\
<andretyn> Agua, *.*
<Agua> e eu tento tirar da tela ;x
<Doomtron> troca o tema
<Agua> eu acho a setinha preta melhor, pq a maior parte das coisas é clara, mas nao me acostumei ainda
<L88os> alguem já viu vários computadores com o mesmo ip?
<Maninho> hahahaha
<Maninho> ja sim
<Maninho> em varios lugar
<L88os> como a internet é enviadas para cada computador
<L88os> ?
<Maninho> me ip é mesmo que no escritorio
 * Maninho ficou tenso
<Maninho> se ficou louco L88os
<Maninho> cada pc tem um ip unico na rede local
<L88os> sério..
<Maninho> ID =D
<Maninho> pfv
<L88os> de um tempo pra explicar..
<L88os> na minha cidade tem uma empresa de internet que dá o mesmo ip para todas as máquinas.
<Maninho> tah entao explique como o netID funciona
<L88os> primeiro você tem que explicar oq é netID.
 * Maninho toin nao mamae  toin nao mamae 
<Maninho> L88os: estou sem um bom link para te recomendar sobre redes
 * Maninho vorta pras URLS sinistras ?vagi=pangant&peni=cpf
<L88os> Maninho: como faço um rede VPN já que os ips são iguais?
 * Maninho ja ficou entendiado
<L88os> Maninho: que?
<L88os> sabe ou não?
<Maninho> configura uma vpn e se responda =D
<L88os> como faço para achar o computador?
 * Maninho bizarro
<Maninho> mal cara so estou com senso de humor elevado hahahaha
<Maninho> vo almoçar lol
<Doomtron> L88os: ip?
<L88os> Doomtron: qual a dúvida?
<andretyn> L88os, tenta isso - http://www.projetocs.com.br/index.php/Como-configurar-o-NO-IP
<H3ruS> festa ?
<L88os> andretyn: não é exatamente o que eu preciso
<Doomtron> L88os: qual o problema ?
<L88os> Doomtron: preciso criar uma rede VPN mais a minha máquina e a máquina do meu primo tem o mesmo ip.
<Doomtron> L88os: mas estão na mesma rede ?
<L88os> acredito que a empresa que mencionei criou uma  rede e distribui a internet por essa rede, por isso que tem o mesmo ip.
<Doomtron> ah
<Doomtron> L88os: é a radio ?
<L88os> SIM
<Doomtron> L88os: ee usa linux tbm ?
<Doomtron> tanto faz
<L88os> EU SIM, MEU PRIMO NÃO
<Doomtron> L88os: pra que gritar ?
 * Maninho ching-ling rede wi-fi+modem
<Maninho> fica impossivel descobrir como foi montado a rede L88os so por detalhes que voce usa
<Doomtron> não é impossivel
<Maninho> teria que mandar um Address Resolution Protocol dos dois lados e ver
<Doomtron> L88os: manda ele abrir o cmd e digitar ipconfig
<Maninho> Doomtron: ele pode falar  oque quiser saco? e se ele nao conhece muito pode passar informação invalida
<Maninho> dando 0 a 0
<Doomtron> Sim
<L88os> ipconfig e ver qual informação?
<Maninho> ensina ele como se orientar  com vpn e tchau =D melhor solução hehehehe
<Doomtron> L88os: o ip
<L88os> já disse o ip é o mesmo. (pode ser difícil de acreditar mais é verdade.
<Doomtron> não pode seer o mesmo
<L88os> se tivesse como provar eu provaria pra você
<Maninho|SAFER> Doomtron tente ir a fundo, diz pra ele tirar print donde ele ve o mesmo ip, central = router = ips cada lugar eles define o mesmo ip local
<Maninho|SAFER> tenso cara muito
<Maninho|SAFER> net radio todos provedor fazem isso
 * Maninho|SAFER ja ficou chato
<L88os> espera ai...
<Doomtron> Maninho|SAFER: fazem o q?
<Doomtron> Não da conflito ?
<L88os> sabe como eu recebo minha internet entro no navegador ai aparece uma janela que eu coloco login e senha. ai consigo acessar a internet
<Doomtron> L88os: faz ai traceroute google.com
<Doomtron> L88os: ai cola num pastebin da vida
<Maninho|SAFER> Doomtron: nao porque cada um tem um router funciona de boa, ele so esta desorientado e nao esta conseguindo entender
<Doomtron> L88os: pede pro teu primo fazer no windows tambem
<Maninho|SAFER> cara churrasquinho
<L88os> não entendi, explica melhor..
<Doomtron> Maninho|SAFER: Eu sei, mas isso não importa
<Doomtron> L88os: roda o comando no terminal
<Doomtron> L88os: traceroute google.com
 * Maninho|SAFER tenso topic
<Doomtron> L88os: ai pega a saida desse comando e cola num site
<Doomtron> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<Doomtron> L88os: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Doomtron> ai me manda o link
<Doomtron> L88os: no windows, fala pra ele abrir um cmd e executar: tracert google.com
<Doomtron> L88os: e fala pra ele colar a saida no mesmo site
<Doomtron> L88os: ja volto
<L88os> Doomtron posso mandar o link?
<andretyn> =_=
<L88os> Doomtron: quando for para mandar me avisa.
<andretyn> L88os, manda logo
<L88os> http://paste.ubuntu.com/682029/
<Doomtron> L88os: esse é seu, e o do seu primo ?
<L88os> o meu
<Doomtron> que traceroute diferente
<Doomtron> L88os: e o do seu primo ?
<L88os> pera ai, ele está fazendo
<Doomtron> ok
<Doomtron> L88os: enquanto isso, qual 'o seu ip ?
<L88os> esse ai
<L88os> 189.125.215.2
<Doomtron> L88os: é isso que mostra no ifconfig ?
<andretyn> Doomtron, clicak no nome dele, botao direito, vai aparece o mesmo numero...
<Doomtron> -.-
<Doomtron> andretyn: ali é o ip externo
<andretyn> ahh!
 * Maninho tenso
<Doomtron> Maninho: vc não esta ajudando
<L88os> eai? alguma ideia?
<Maninho> Doomtron: talvez isso ajude http://189.125.215.2:1881
<Doomtron> L88os: ?
<L88os> essa paggina é onde coloco o login e senha.
<Doomtron> L88os: eu preciso da saida do comando do teu primo
<L88os> a cidade toda faz o login nesse site.
<Doomtron> não interessa
<Doomtron> não tem importancia isso
<Doomtron> L88os: roda o comando ifconfig e cola no site aquele
<L88os> olha ai o do meu primo http://paste.ubuntu.com/682043/
<Doomtron> ta de sacanagem
 * Maninho lol essa é boa terminal caiu hahahahaha
<L88os> oq?
<Doomtron> cara...
<Doomtron> Só consigo pensar numa solução pra ti
<Doomtron> hamachi
<L88os> ixiii
<L88os> já tentei uma vez
<L88os> a muito tempo
<Maninho> isso ai é coisa de mineiro hahahaha
<Maninho> o cara que montou a rede tava puchando uma erva
<L88os> o único programa que funciona é o team viewer
<Maninho> gente sao so configurações, o server usa mikrotik é normal
<L88os> só que é pago
<Maninho> otimo o hamach tambem ira funcionar
<Maninho> é free team
<Maninho> pago e free
<Doomtron> Só fiquei abismado com a saida do tracert do windows ser igual a saida do raceroute do ubuntu, mas deixa pra la
<Maninho> Doomtron tenso, pra voce falaria tensinho hahhaha
<Doomtron> L88os: hamachi me parece a melhor solução.
<L88os> amanhã vou ligar pro cara da internet, ele não sabe explicar nada, mais não custa tentar.
<Doomtron> L88os: só pra tirar a teima
<Doomtron> L88os: cola no site a saida do comando: ifconfig
<Doomtron> roda ee no terminal
<Doomtron> L88os: e pede pro seu primo fazer o memso, mas com o comando: ipconfig
<Doomtron> no cmd do windows
<L88os> http://paste.ubuntu.com/682045/
<L88os> o meu
<L88os> o do meu primo não vai ser possivel
 * Maninho tenso
<Doomtron> L88os: pq?
<Doomtron> Maninho: ta curtindo ?
<Doomtron> husahksa
<Maninho> Doomtron: to rachando de morrer de rir, mas tenso cara
 * Maninho assistindo jonah hex
<andretyn> XD
<AlessonZaire> Lol
<L88os> mais alguma coisa?
<Maninho> quero a senha ftp://189.125.215.2
<Maninho> =[
<Doomtron> L88os: desculpa, mas ta ruim de te ajudar
<Doomtron> L88os: tenta o hamachi
<L88os> blz cara
<L88os> vou tentar. mais preferia usar o VNC
<Doomtron> L88os: é ele ou team viewer
<Doomtron> então
<Doomtron> vc vai usar vnc
<Doomtron> Só que pela rede do hamachi
<L88os> o team viewer é pago
<Maninho> tenso
<L88os> como faz isso?
<Maninho> http://www.teamviewer.com/pt/index.aspx
<Maninho> VERSAO COMPLETA GRATUITA
<Maninho> tem duas versao, paga e free =D
 * Maninho que cara tenso
<Maninho> Os usuários comerciais podem utilizar esses downloads para fins demonstrativos. Para usuários não comerciais, o TeamViewer é gratuito.
 * andretyn pulando da cadeira
<L88os> hamachi.depois de instalsdo e configurado posso usar o ip que ele fornece no VNC?
<Doomtron> Sim
<L88os> vou tentar, valeu Doomtron
<L88os> Doomtron o hamachi só tem pra windows
<Maninho> aiaiaiaia
<Doomtron> L88os: não
<Maninho> http://files.hamachi.cc/linux/hamachi-0.9.9.9-20-lnx.tar.gz
<Maninho> pronto desenrolei
<Doomtron> L88os: http://rairo.wordpress.com/2009/01/16/ubuntu-instalando-o-hamachi-vpn/
 * Maninho vai desenvolver um novo gestor de hotel
<L88os> mais como? no site só tem pra windows e mac
<Maninho> L88os: http://files.hamachi.cc/linux/hamachi-0.9.9.9-20-lnx.tar.gz
<L88os> Maninho: como instala?
<Maninho> é um tar, entao tera que compilar simples
<Maninho> make && make install 1° lei do linux
<L88os> oooo...muito simples.
<Maninho> http://paste.ubuntu.com/682053/
<L88os> em qual pasta deixo?
<Maninho> o make install ja nao vai fazer isso?
<Doomtron> L88os: só uma pergunta, pra que vc quer usar o vnc ?
<L88os> isso não vem ao caso.
<Maninho> para acessar remotamente
<Doomtron> Maninho: really ?!
<Maninho> L88os: boa cara boa
<Maninho> Doomtron: hahahaha
<Doomtron> L88os: ok then
<L88os> Maninho: como é mesmo?
<Maninho> L88os: da uma olhada http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Instalacao-do-Hamachi-no-Linux-em-3-passos
<L88os> olha:
<L88os> make: *** Nenhum alvo indicado e nenhum arquivo make encontrado.  Pare.
<L88os> oq eu faço agora?
<Maninho> vc esta em lugar errado so isso
<Maninho> entre na pasta
<L88os> e depois?
<Maninho> L88os: conseguiu?
<Maninho> make
<Maninho> e depois so curtir +D
<L88os> olha o que acontece:
<L88os> http://paste.ubuntu.com/682063/
<Maninho> cara nao sou muito paciente
<Maninho> seguinte
<Maninho> mete um cd
<Maninho> cd hamachi-0.9.9.9-20-lnx
<Maninho> e soca o make pra funfar
<L88os> funcionou.
<L88os> mais como executo o programa?
<Maninho> leia o readme que acompanha o arquivo
<Maninho> tudo que precisa para iniciar esta no readme
<L88os> só uma pergunta esse hamachi só funciona via terminal?
<H3ruS> ZNC:
<H3ruS> ta ae gata
<Maninho> tem interface grafica tambem
<H3ruS> opa
<H3ruS> Maninho: \o
<H3ruS> qual o assunto
<Maninho> H3ruS: \o
<Maninho> L88os: confira as gui no link https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Hamachi
<Maninho> existe 4 gui
<L88os> esse script de conexão
<L88os> explica pra mim
<H3ruS> hunm
<AlessonZaire> Alguem poderia me indicar um compilador de C/C++ na linha do Dev C++ ?
 * H3ruS ideia pegar o bonde andando
<H3ruS> #odeia
<L88os> Maninho: como faz esse script funcionar?
<L88os> onde coloco? qual o nome?
<Perdidonline> Pessoal, alguem conhece um firewall bom e facil de configurar?
<Maninho> Perdidonline: ufw
<Maninho> L88os: po tem que ler o readme
<Perdidonline> valeu Maninho, vou procurar saber mais
<Maninho> Perdidonline: tem gui tambem gufw
<L88os> é que não está tendo conexão
<L88os> Maninho: está entendendo?
<L88os> http://paste.ubuntu.com/682073/
<L88os> Maninho: sabe oq está errado?
<Maninho> leia o readme
<L88os> kkk
<Maninho> po cara seis sao fodas nem le nada
<Maninho> ja mandou um hamachi-init
<Maninho> ?
 * andretyn acha q tem cara q quer tudo "na boquinha"...
<L88os> sim
<L88os> andretyn: você chegou agora então fica quieto
<andretyn> L88os, fica quieto vc, seja educado
<Maninho> deixa o cara quieto e vai ler L88os
<Doomtron> nenhum de vcs dois foi educado
<L88os> 1º quando faço hamachi start da erro de conexão no readme não fala nada disso
<Maninho> ...
<Maninho> desisto, é por isso que gosto de falar so com mulher, voce fala ela faz da certo fechou, ZNC QUER MINHA AJUDINHA?
<BrunoBatista> site ubuntu-br fora do ar?
<BrunoBatista> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/download
<MosKabit> qual erro que da no hamachi
<AlessonZaire> [16:12:50] <L88os> andretyn: você chegou agora então fica quieto
<AlessonZaire> XD
<Maninho> BrunoBatista: como sempre
<AlessonZaire> Ele esta aqui muuuuuuuuuuuito antes de voce hahaha
<Maninho> BrunoBatista: vai no ubuntu.com
<BrunoBatista> Maninho sabe o que rolo?
<BrunoBatista> é normal cair assim?
<Maninho> e cara
<Maninho> nunca vi algo tao abandonado quanto o ubuntu-br.org
<Maninho> BrunoBatista: mas fique tranquilo o http://www.ubuntu.com sempre esta online
<BrunoBatista> Maninho ta certo vlw ;)
<BrunoBatista> ja to baixando
<Maninho> esqueça o -br.org =D
<BrunoBatista> to aprendendo ruby on rails
<BrunoBatista> dai queria rodar usando um debian
<BrunoBatista> num virtualbox
 * Maninho nao gosta de degian =|
<BrunoBatista> n rola de ter padrão linux por conta
<BrunoBatista> que sou design
<BrunoBatista> Maninho ta certo
<BrunoBatista> ;)
<Maninho> BrunoBatista: entendo se cara =D
<BrunoBatista> quando rolar aplicativos adobe for linux
<Maninho> vou ver se consigo pedidos pra fazer a remoçao do -br.org do google =D
<BrunoBatista> em nivel windows
<BrunoBatista> vai ser outro papo
<Maninho> seguinte
<Maninho> se tiver 250 pedidos o site ficar 48horas fora o google remove
<Maninho> hahahahaha
<Maninho> vou pegar algo pra comer
<BrunoBatista> flw
<MosKabit> galera tenho uma duvida pq o ubuntu possui tantos usuarios assim?
<andretyn> MosKabit, pq eh facil, pq eh legal, pq eh para humano, pq eh internacional, pq tem varios programas, pq...
<andretyn> infinitos pq
<andretyn> ah, pq eh linux finalmente
<L88os> Maninho:  consegui fazer login no hamachi mais você você falou que tinha em modo gráfico.
<AlessonZaire> Vai ler no site oficial do hamachi sobre isso cara
<MosKabit> entendi. nao e uma critica não. so nao entendia pq tamanha propagação...
<MosKabit> comecei no ubuntu 6.04 e passei por varias distribuições hoje utilizo arch com fluxbox XD
<andretyn> MosKabit, bem, cada um na sua, eu comecei no conectiva, passei por varios outros, e acabei aqui XD
<MosKabit> XD.
<MosKabit> e uma otima distribuição.
<AlessonZaire> Alguem poderia me indicar um compilador de C/C++ na linha do Dev C++ ? Agraeço desde ja :)
<AlessonZaire> *agradeço
<L88os>  como faço para diritar a tecla ^0 no terminal?
<AlessonZaire> ^ ou 0 ?
<Doomtron> ctrl + 0 ?
<L88os> Nome do Arquivo para Gravar: ghamachi.desktop
<L88os> ^G Obter Ajuda      M-D Formato DOS     M-A Anexar          M-B Arquivo Reserva
<L88os> ^C Cancelar         M-M Formato Mac     M-P Pre-anexar
<L88os> como faço para salvar arquivo?
<L88os> anexar?
<andretyn> XD
<AlessonZaire> Eh nessas horas que a gente abre uma skol hahaha
<andretyn> o cara tava pedindo como usar o comando cp p/ copiar o arquivo chamado mtod
<andretyn>  o outro falou para ler a pagina de manual chamando o comando man cp eh
<andretyn> ai o noob falou, "mas estah em ingles, e eu nao sei ler"
<andretyn> ai o outro falou, "eu te ajudaria, mas como nao sabe ler, nao me entenderias...
<Spooky> Olá
<AlessonZaire> Ah, conseguiu
<AlessonZaire> Bem vindo Spooky
<AlessonZaire> Aqui voce pode falar portugues, eh so perguntar pro pessoal que vao te ajudar
<AlessonZaire> ^^
<Spooky> Ok
<andretyn> olah
<Spooky> Alguem pode me ajudar?
<Doomtron> Spooky: vc fala o problema, se lguem souber, responde, ou não
<Spooky> Estou com problemas na minha conexão Ela é via radio Já configurei (eu acho) fiz tudo, mas não tenho acesso a ela Mas usando uma VM com XP com rede em Bridge e configurada eu consegui acesso a internet
<Doomtron> Spooky: e como vc configura a rede no windows ?
<Spooky> Como assim?
<Doomtron> não consigo ser mais claro que isso
<Doomtron> Spooky: vc obter um IP por dhcp ?
<Spooky> A unica coisa que precisei fazer foi colocar os IPs
<Maninho> Doomtron: discador
<Spooky> Não
 * Maninho hoje é dia de rede
<Doomtron> Spooky: vc precisou instalar algum programa no windows ?
<Spooky> Não
<Doomtron> Spooky: tentou colocar o IP no linux ?
<Maninho> Doomtron: pede um print da tela das config que ele fez no xp
<Spooky> Já Doomtron, já tentei no Networkmanager e no Wicd
<andretyn> Spooky, tem que usar um cd para configurar... no windows?
<Spooky> Não, fiz tudo manualmente
<andretyn> Spooky, tem que carregar drive ou outra coisa qualquer?
<Spooky> Não
<andretyn> usa um modem para ligar na antena?
<Spooky> Não, a antena fica em outro local ai só tenho o cabo
<andretyn> o cabo vai a onde
<Maninho> pooo Andre_Gondim
<Maninho> ops
<Maninho> andretyn:
<andretyn> Maninho, XD
<Maninho> no conector de rede?
<Maninho> hahahaha andretyn
<Maninho> Spooky: manda um print das suas config do vbox com xp
<Spooky> pera
<andretyn> Maninho, minha vez... XD
<Maninho> andretyn: hehehehe
<andretyn> Spooky, no site image.bin, veja
<andretyn> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<Maninho> haihaiahiahaihaiahiahaihaiahiaia
<Maninho> alguem precisa tirar este bot flooda muito
<Maninho> vixi caraca
<Maninho> chegou um povo sinistro vo digitar devagar
<Maninho> e fingir q nao estou
<Spooky> Maninho?
<Spooky> Ainda está ai?
<Maninho> to po
<Maninho> manda logo
<Spooky> http://imagebin.org/171040
<Maninho> Spooky: porque seu dns é seu gateway?
<Maninho> porque usa ms secury ele nao serve pra nada
<Spooky> Isso é uma VM, uso ela para testes...
<Maninho> porque tem o ff aberto no linux?
<Maninho> irc ubuntu...
<Spooky> Manino, não sei o dono da rede é que me pediu pra configurar assim
<Spooky> O que o firefox tem a ver com isso? :s
<Maninho> ele esta conectando
<Maninho> ?
<Doomtron> Maninho: a wifi ta conectada
<Spooky> Sim, como a internet via radio não tava indo to usando modem 3G no Ubuntu
<Spooky> Não é Wifi é 3G
<Spooky> '-'
<Maninho> ah sim
<Maninho> pelo que vejo o wicd nao esta indo
<Maninho> voce colocou ips e mandou conetar?
<Spooky> Sim, ele chega a conectar
<Spooky> só que não conecta site nenhum
<Maninho> e voce esta digitando ips certo?
<Doomtron> Spooky: ping ?
<Spooky> sim, estou
<Maninho> Spooky: entao pensa rapido
<Spooky> já chequei varias vezes
<Maninho> muda o dns 8.8.8.8
<Maninho> e 8.8.4.4
<Spooky> Já mudei
<Maninho> vai conectar tudo
<Spooky> e mesmo assim não vai
<Maninho> muda ai
<Maninho> muda
<Spooky> já tinha mudado e não foi...
<Maninho> e da um ping no google
<Maninho> mude
<Spooky> pera já volto
<andretyn> eh sai do 3g
<Maninho> ou entao sua net com o provedor se foi
<andretyn> hehehhe
<Spooky> Estou usando minha net em outro pc e esta indo normal
<Spooky> vou tirar o cabo daqui e colocar lá de novo, já volto
<Maninho> coloca direito
<Maninho> hehehehe
<Spooky> Não foi '-'
<Maninho> ~.~
<Spooky> http://imagebin.org/171042
<Maninho> ai meu deus
<Maninho> que isso cara
<Maninho> Spooky: lugar errado cara
<Maninho> vc precisa colocar em dns1 e dns2
<Maninho> so mudar que vai dar certo
<Maninho> vai la carinha do mal
<Spooky> já volto²
<Spooky> coloco de volta o 192.168.200.1 no DNS Preferencial?
<Maninho> ja mudou?
<Spooky> dominio dns*
<Maninho> Spooky: vamos la em
<Maninho> em dominio dns
<Maninho> tira tudo
<Maninho> em dominio de busca
<Maninho> tira tudo
<Maninho> em dns1 8.8.8.8
<Maninho> em dns2 8.8.4.4
<Spooky> ok
<Maninho> e so dar ok e desconectar e conectar novamente
 * Maninho tira tudo
<Spooky> Voltei
<Maninho> deu?
<Maninho> se nao deu eu te mato
<Spooky> Mudei, e a unica mudança que teve foi que agora ficava carregando, carregando, carregando e não ia
 * Maninho tenso
 * Maninho pega a arma aponta pra cabeça do Spooky e pucha o gatilho (bang) ~*~
<Maninho> Spooky: ping no google
<Spooky> já tinha pingado
<Spooky> deu unknow host google.com
<Maninho> e o que retorna?
<Maninho> lol
<Maninho> entao
<Maninho> ping 192.168.200.1
<Spooky_> moond4rk@moond4rk-PC:~$ ping 192.168.200.1 PING 192.168.200.1 (192.168.200.1) 56(84) bytes of data. From 192.168.200.146 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable From 192.168.200.146 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable
<Spooky_> Deu isso ai ^
<Spooky_> e agora?
<Maninho> coloca no paste a saida do ifconfig
<Spooky_> http://pastebin.com/idVKA1Z2
<Spooky_> ?
<Spooky_> Maninho?
<Spooky_> Maninho?
<Maninho> mal Spooky_ chegou uma vaca em casa, e parece que vai ficar mas foda-se
<Maninho> póoo
<hapy> boa noite, alguem tem convite para o filewarez
<Maninho> ~.~
<omelete> hapy #filewarez on aiarciraiuei
 * Maninho lol
<RmN> alguém consegue entrar no site do ubuntu?
<RmN> não consigo!
<Maninho> lol
<RmN> lol ?
<Maninho> usa o navegador hahaha http://ubuntu.com
<RmN> vlw
<Maninho> =]
<RmN> baixando
<RmN> ;)
<Maninho> tambem estou baixando, 5 album
<RmN> baixando a iso
<RmN> 32bitão
<RmN> hehe
<FernandoBasso> RmN: Não. Uso o arch linux. Mas gosto muito do ubuntu também.
<j3f3s0N> olá galera!
<j3f3s0N> alguém pode me ajudar com um script?
<Maninho> j3f3s0N so se for sobre ubuntu =D
<RmN> entendi
<j3f3s0N> Maninho: é um Shell Script
<RmN> vo ficar com meu debian 6 mesmo FernandoBasso  hehehe
<Maninho> j3f3s0N: acredito existir um canal para shell
<j3f3s0N> Maninho: tipo, eu quero fazer um script para calcular a quantidade tráfego na minha ethx
<Maninho> #shellscript pode tentar
<hapy> j3f3s0N: pq vc nao instala o mrtg =]
<Maninho> hapy: porque este canal é for support on ubuntu
<hapy> ok
<j3f3s0N> hapy: blz, mas eu to querendo aprender shell script mesmo
<j3f3s0N> blz kra!
<j3f3s0N> vlw pela dica
<j3f3s0N> estou no canal errado!
<j3f3s0N> :D
<j3f3s0N> hapy: o que você usa de firewall no seu ubuntu?
<j3f3s0N> hapy: iptables puro?
<j3f3s0N> galera, alguém conhece algum firewall para ubuntu com interface e que por trás rode um iptables?
<Maninho> ufw
<Amanda> Boa Noite
<Guest28586> Olá
<j3f3s0N> Maninho: como você ver o que está liberado e negado?
<Guest28586> Alguém?
<Maninho> j3f3s0N: app list
<Maninho> veja mais informações no ufw -h
<Maninho> existe a gui para ele gufw
<Maninho> Guest28586 em que posso tentar lhe ajudar?
<Maninho> ou esteja procurando alguém so para lhe responder ola
<Maninho> Guest28586: ola
<Guest28586> Maninho, configurei uma conexão mais ela não aparece
<Maninho> lhe garanto que existe centenas de conexao a se configurar que nao daria certo, um exemplo w270 conexao usb rola pela metade no unix, seja mais detalhado por favor
<Guest28586> Maninho?
<Guest28586> Já consegui aqui
<Guest28586> mais queria saber, como faço pra trocar o MAC?
<Maninho> lol bizarro
<Maninho> Guest28586: mac no networks manager faz isso
<Maninho> ifconfig eth0 hw ether seumac
<Guest28586> mas eu queria trocar permanente
<Maninho> mas tu tem que derrubar e levantar apos a mudança
<Maninho> porque nao usa duas placas de rede? nao vejo utilidade em tentar se esconder por outro mac, é invalido caso haja investigação, ou se esteja usando login de alguem para se autenticar em provedores vai conseguir passar, mas quando eles perceber vao estar com as urls de navegação e por acaso tenha abrido o hotmail eles ja vao ter seu email =D é invalido mudar mac
<j3f3s0N> Maninho, como faço para bloquear ICMP com o gufw?
<Maninho> google toh com cara?
<j3f3s0N> Maninho: vá se ferrar...
<Maninho> =]
<Maninho> se foda rapa vai ler http://www.hardware.com.br/dicas/basico-compartilhamento-ufw.html
<j3f3s0N> Maninho: sai do canal então mané
 * Maninho nao tem muita paciência
<Maninho> nao posso se nao ninguem vai dizer pra quem nao consegue ler =D
<Maninho> va logo leia mude os rules e boa sorte com seu ICMP
<j3f3s0N> Maninho: oh engraçadinho, vai ganhar uma trosoba bem grande no seu c...! lol
<j3f3s0N> Maninho: fdp
<Maninho> j3f3s0N: thks quando mudar o ICMP pode sair do canal e proxima vez procure no google
<j3f3s0N> Maninho: sai vc mané
<RmN> lol
<RmN> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<RmN> ai
<RmN> por isso eu nem pergunto nada nesse canal, mto raro
<RmN> pra isso tem o google e me viro
<RmN> =D
<andretyn> lol
<andretyn> XD
<Maninho> =]
<andretyn> hehehhee
<Maninho> tem coisas que nao ha o que perguntar, so pesquisar
<RmN> poiseh
 * Maninho vai esperar o proximo aproveitador de pessoas =D
<barna> kras acho q num tem q medo de pergunta!
<barna> muitas vezes só o q preciso é saber o que pesquisar!
<barna> no goolge!
<Maninho> barna: é diferente, lhe garanto
<Maninho> nem cara
<Maninho> o que colocar o google vai
<Maninho> ubuntu+firewall
 * andretyn acha q o oraculo sab de tudo...
<Maninho> ubuntu+icmp
<Maninho> vai de cara no que precisa é so ler
<RmN> ubuntu tem mto suporte
<RmN> por aí
<j3f3s0N> Maninho: vc n tem obrigação de responder, então pra que respondeu?
<Maninho> muitas paginas escritas por alguem que querem que leia =D
<Maninho> j3f3s0N: porque esta estressado?
 * andretyn acha q o suporte somos nois
<barna> mas Maninho, (comigo pelo menos) rolou varias vezes que eu num sabia o que procurar e a galera aki me ajudou D+ só me falando o que procurar!
<RmN> po
<RmN> to baixando o ubuntu 11.04
<RmN> espero q eu nao me arrependa
<RmN> hehehehehe
<RmN> pq a minha vida inteira
<RmN> só usei o debian
<Maninho> barna entendo, mas acredito ser problema serio nao icmp
<barna> RmN, faz isso não, baixa o 10.04! o 11 ta bugadão!
<barna> que é icmp?
<j3f3s0N> Maninho: kra, não estou stressado, só estou indiginado com sua falta de educação!
<omelete> 11.04 normal aqui no note
<RmN> hmm
<andretyn> RmN, vaih não de 10.04
<omelete> mas ñ uso o unity
<RmN> bom barna
<Maninho> j3f3s0N =) somos dois entao troco na troca estamos quites
<RmN> vo testar o 11.04
<RmN> vamos ver
<RmN> mais eu tenho quase certeza
<RmN> q o video vai ficar horrento
<RmN> uashshuahas
<barna> se o 10.04 rodasse no meu pc eu ficava com ele feliz!
<RmN> intel é brabo
<RmN> :(
<andretyn> RmN, entra no gonome tipo classico, vai melhor
<RmN> tá andretyn
<RmN> onde tem a opção de escolher?
<barna> isso é verdade unity=zica!
<RmN> de cara tem a opção
<andretyn> RmN, gdm
<RmN> pra entrar qual ambiente eu quero?
<barna> RmN, no gdm, na hra q ele pede a senha!
<RmN> blz.
<RmN> valeu
<RmN> gnome classico ?
<barna> sim ele vem com os 2 ambiente!
<RmN> demoro
<barna> gnome classico é aquele q vc sempre usou!
<RmN> sim sim
<RmN> o unity é do proprio ubuntu ?
<barna> unity é a nova interface bugada!
<RmN> hmmmmmmmmmmm
<RmN> pode crer
<RmN> nem conhecia
<barna> vale testa, pode ser q num futuro ele fique bom.... ébem mais leve e versatil, mas ainda num ta estavel!
<RmN> aí é brabo
<andretyn> RmN, se bem que eu uso uma intel = Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<andretyn> eh funciona tudo, unity, 3g e tal
<Maninho> hora hora 82945G/GZ adoro esta =D
<barna> eu tinha uma intel 945 e agora to com intel n10 + nvidia ion 2!
<barna> a intel roda 100%
<barna> mas esse lande d 2 placas de video é meio osso ainda!
<Maninho> o net sinistro do barna
<Maninho> ah cara peguei um acer achei dois chipset barna
<Maninho> cara sinistro
<barna> num to conseguindo ja consegui rodar video fullHD mas num lembro o q fiz, agora num to rodando mais!
<barna> Maninho, é mesmo! vc abriu ele?
<Maninho> barna: sim manu trocar memo cpu e tela
<RmN> andretyn:
<RmN> o meu é esse mesmo
<RmN> sempre tive problemas com essa placa no linux
<Maninho> dae aproveitei pra fuçar =D
<RmN> vamos ver no ubuntu
<RmN> sim
<RmN> =D
#ubuntu-br 2012-08-27
<paladinn> Rudolf
<tiagoscd> noite :)
<Rudolf> ?noite
<Rudolf> paladinn:
<paladinn> ja fez ssh reverso com ip dinamico ?
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: muito obrigado
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: disponha :-)
<Rudolf> paladinn: usando no-ip vale?
<tiagoscd> rbelem: semana que vem posso marcar sua presença no Papo de Buteco? :-)
<xGrind> tiagoscd, q dia voces gravam?
<tiagoscd> xGrind: sempre nas sextas às 22h :-)
<tiagoscd> inclusive sempre divulgamos o link nas redes sociais para o pessoal acompanhar ao vivo
<xGrind> isso que ia perguntar agora kk
<tiagoscd> :)
<tiagoscd> o vídeo que vamos divulgar nesta semana será legal
<tiagoscd> contou com a presença de vários membros da comunidade e da Canonical
<xGrind> eu tava vendo ontem, falando do unity2d, valve. é da semana passada ne?
<tiagoscd> sim
<tiagoscd> na próxima sexta também estará legal
<tiagoscd> já contamos com participações especiais confirmadas
<xGrind> tiagoscd, eu vi em um site falando sobre o unity na versão do ubuntu 12.04, que está mais leve que o gnome shell. verdade isso? eu uso xubuntu e só testei o unity do 11.10 eu acho pelo live cd
<tiagoscd> pra ser sincero não testei muito o Gnome Shell, então não tenho opinião formada sobre isso
<tiagoscd> mas sei que estou usando a versão alpha 3 do 12.10 por aqui e ele está se saindo muito bem
<tiagoscd> ao menos no meu hardware a performance melhorou muito
<xGrind> o 12.10 ta com qual kernel? 3.5?
<tiagoscd> 3.5
<paladinn> :)
<l3ig0> Olá, eu tento baixar sites completos com o comando "wget -c -r http://site.com/" porém, achei que ele fosse baixar tudo, incluindo os arquivos por exemplo, os .tar, .tar.gz etc que estão dentro do host, porem ele não baixa isso, tenha algo que eu deva fazer pra baixar da maneira certa?
<Rudolf> l3ig0: cara, alguns sites desabilitam isso
<Rudolf> l3ig0: não são todos que funcionam
<l3ig0> Rudolf: vish, obrigado =)
<l3ig0> Estava com o site baixando a uns 3 ou 4 dias e ainda está baixando... deixei em um server, compactei aqui em .tar deu um pacote de mais de 1GB o site todo o.O
<Rudolf> l3ig0: paciencia
<Rudolf> l3ig0: site do que?
<paladinn> porns
<l3ig0> Rudolf: na verdade eu quero as coisas que tem la no site,  é o packetstormsecurity kkk tomara que eles não achem que estou fazendo ddos sei la, deixei o wget rodando a dias na verdade eu tinha até esquecido agorinha atras que fui lembrarr aushauha
<l3ig0> quero os papers, textos, codigos etc...  >_> eu gosto de ter codigos... kkkk
<l3ig0> Rudolf: Alguns sources que eu tenho aqui que os considero massa, é o 360SuperKill, Kaspersky AV 2008, Norton Antivirus e outros :3 (baixado na net mesmo...)
<Rudolf> l3ig0: cuidado
<Rudolf> l3ig0: pode acessar conteudo protegido
<Rudolf> l3ig0: e te denunciar
<l3ig0> Rudolf: o wget?
<Rudolf> l3ig0: nestes casos sempre sugiro conversar com o webmaster
<Rudolf> l3ig0: também
<l3ig0> Rudolf: Agora já era kkkkkk (e as intenções são boas ^^)
<Rudolf> l3ig0: sim, mas tome cuidado
<l3ig0> Rudolf: sim sim, valeu pela dica...
<sagat> boa noite
<pauloolhos> Ola sagat
<pauloolhos> sagat voce usa o que pra fazer acesso remoto
<sagat> e ai tudo certo
<sagat> ssh
<sagat> e vc
<pauloolhos> tudo otimo
<neto-santine> boa noite a tds
<sagat> pauloolhos vc usa oque
<pauloolhos> linux
<sagat> pauloolhos eu tb , digo para acesso remoto , pergunto pq isso pode ser relativo dependendo do tipo de servidor ou acesso que quer fazer
<sagat> ?
<pauloolhos> Quero fazer um acesso em um servidor que esta o Debian instalado
<sagat> legal
<sagat> vc pode usar ssh
<sagat> é simples
<sagat> conhece ?
<pauloolhos> Sabe qual o meu problema
<sagat> não
<pauloolhos> Essa maquina que quero acessar esta fora
<pauloolhos> Externo
<sagat> qq tem
<pauloolhos> Mas porem esta atras de um firewall
<sagat> para um acesso remoto não importa a distancia
<sagat> só precisa ter internet
<sagat> certo
<pauloolhos> So que esse servidor firewall não tenho axesso a  ele
<sagat> o brother se ta de sacanagem , agente entra a qui para trocar idéias certas
<sagat> na boa
<sagat> pq se é algo honesto eu vo te ajudar
<sagat> se for sacanagem to fora
<sagat> alguem ai sabe me dizer qual melhor gerenciador de arquivos para o linux mint
<tiagoscd> pauloolhos: se você quer fazer o acesso remoto a um servidor, primeiro precisa instalar um servidor que permita isso nele
<tiagoscd> ou seja, precisaria instalar, por exemplo, o ssh no servidor Debian (apt-get update && apt-get install ssh -y)
<tiagoscd> quanto a questão do firewall, você precisa modificar as regras do firewall da rede que o Debian está para liberar a porta 22 (que é a padrão do ssh, ou ainda da porta que definiu nas configurações)
<tiagoscd> sem isso, não conseguirá fazer o acesso remoto
<sagat> com ctz não
<sagat> linux é segurança
<tiagoscd> sagat: :-)
<sagat> tiagoscd salve
<unkzuck3r> alguém aqui usa nginx?
<sagat> que isso
<sagat> nginx
<unkzuck3r> webserver
<unkzuck3r> :D
<sagat> interessante
<sagat> vo dar uma pesquisada
<unkzuck3r> Estou tendo problemas com a configuração
<unkzuck3r> alguém?
<YanGM> oi
<YanGM> pauloolhos: eae
<YanGM> acabei de chegar
<YanGM> MarconM: o/
<pauloolhos> opa
<YanGM> chegamos junto :o
<MarconM> 0.0
 * MarconM sempre chega sozim
<YanGM> consegui rodar o server de minecraft
<MarconM> bacana
<YanGM> no meu debian netinstall
<YanGM> agora eu gosto mais desse positivo xD
<YanGM> só que só sei via linha de comando
<YanGM> não sei deixar como serviço e iniciar com o pc
<MarconM> rc.conf
<YanGM> digo server
<YanGM> :D
<YanGM> o que rc.conf faz, onde vive, o que come e como se reproduz?
<Eronides> Pessoal não consigo Criar Pendrive Bootavel de Windows 7 no Ubuntu, já tentei o winusb, o imagemwriter, unetbootin
<YanGM> Eronides: conhece o comando dd?
<Eronides> YanGM, não
<YanGM> com ele você consegue gravar a iso bit por bit
<YanGM> tenta jogar no terminal:
<YanGM> sudo dd if=aqui_vai_a.iso of=/dev/seupendrive (por exemplo /dev/sdb1)
<YanGM> tipo, quero gravar FreeBSD.iso no meu pendrive que o linux reconheceu como sdc: sudo dd if=FreeBSD.iso of=/dev/sdc1
<YanGM> o único problema é que não tem barra de status, ai dá uma agonia de esperar xD
<YanGM> já gravei uma imagem no meu hd usando esse comando
<YanGM> é uma mão na roda
<Eronides> YanGM, No caso do Windows o pendriver deve estar em ntfs?
<YanGM> pode ser fat32 também
<YanGM> ele vai copiar a iso bit a bit
<YanGM> 90% de chance de trocar o sistema de arquivos
<MarconM> Uia
<MarconM> hj é soh os mano ajudando
<YanGM> MarconM: até eu que ontem não sabia instalar ubuntu hoje ajudo xD
<MarconM> legal
<YanGM> (ontem tempáticamente falando como os velhos medem ontem)
<YanGM> MarconM:  qual é a desse rc.conf?
<YanGM> não tenho ele no system
<YanGM> só rc e rc.local
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> deve ser esse entao
<MarconM> rc.conf é OpenBSD
<YanGM> eu tô com debian netinstall
<YanGM> amei a distro, aliás
<YanGM> MarconM: o que eu faço nesse arquivo?
<Eronides> YanGM, eu tenho que usar o sdc ou sdc1? pro dispositivo?
<MarconM> YanGM: eu curto mais freebsd
<YanGM> Eronides: você tem que descobrir qual é o do seu pendrive
<YanGM> MarconM: para com isso, só pq eu não posso rodar FreeBSD vc fica falando
<MarconM> Eronides:
<MarconM> diga no terminal lspci
<MarconM> ele mostra as entradas
<MarconM> vai mostrar o seu pendriver tipo
<MarconM> a marca algo como sdb connect
<MarconM> geralmente é sdb1
<MarconM> lspci | grep -i sdb
<YanGM> Eronides: ou ls /dev/
<Eronides> MarconM, acho que sdb no meu not é pro driver de cd
<MarconM> Eronides: o driver é externo
<MarconM> conectado via usb
<Eronides> YanGM, Vou reiniciar e ver se deu certo
<YanGM> Eronides: tenta com o comando do MarconM, e veja qual mostra o tamanho mais proximo do seu pen
<YanGM> Eronides: ok
<YanGM> MarconM: dei nano nesse arquivo
<OliveiraBorges> Fala galera
<OliveiraBorges> alguem ai
<YanGM> DavyS: o/
<MarconM> off_om:
<MarconM> OliveiraBorges:
<MarconM> \o
<DavyS> YanGM, \o
<OliveiraBorges> como faco pra abrir a porta 53
<OliveiraBorges> instalei o bind tudo aqui bonitinho
<OliveiraBorges> instalei em 2 servidor
<OliveiraBorges> um deles eu nao consigo ver a porta 53 externamente
<OliveiraBorges> estou testano com o nmap
<YanGM> OliveiraBorges: estão atrás de algo?
<YanGM> tipo router
<OliveiraBorges> cara eu nao sei
<OliveiraBorges> aluguei um servidor
<OliveiraBorges> vps
<YanGM> ah sim
<YanGM> estão compartilhando o mesmo ip?
<OliveiraBorges> 1 servidor eh o master
<OliveiraBorges> e o outro eh  slave
<OliveiraBorges> consigo ver a prota 53 do slave.
<OliveiraBorges> a porta 53 do master nao estou coneguindo.
<YanGM> pelo o que eu sei só uma coisa pode ocupar a porta de cada vez
<YanGM> quem chega primeiro ocupa
<OliveiraBorges> nmap 186.202.117.79 -p 0-100
<OliveiraBorges> testa ai
<YanGM> seria melhor deixar em portas diferents
<OliveiraBorges> mesmo sendo maquinas diferentes ?
<YanGM> se estão na mesma rede sim
<MarconM> rapz ... nem lembro como q abre porta
<MarconM> do server
<YanGM> ou compartilhando o mesmo ip externo
<MarconM> YanGM: esse rsync caiu do ceu
<OliveiraBorges> eu ja instali uns 10 servidores, impressionante como nesses 10
<OliveiraBorges> 1 erro diferente do outro, rs
<MarconM> jkkk
<OliveiraBorges> aproveitando que vc esta ai,  estou com um outro servidor que estou instalando o postfix
<OliveiraBorges> olha o erro que ta dando : fatal: no SASL authentication mechanisms
<YanGM> MarconM: se você for fuçar com os FS você ainda consegue coisa mais rápida
<YanGM> opa, acho que já vi SASL em algum lugar, mas não lembro onde...
<MarconM> alguem ae sabe a sintaxe
<MarconM> para deletar por data
<MarconM> tipo eu quero deletar coisas de 3 meses atraz
<OliveiraBorges> vou voltar dar umas pesquisadas na net
<OliveiraBorges> ja postei em alguns foruns
<OliveiraBorges> alguem ai de MG?
<MarconM> Ricardo__:
<Ricardo__> hm
<MarconM> tu sabe deletar por data
<Ricardo__> deletar oq
<MarconM> eu quero apagar arquivos tipo de 3 meses atraz
<MarconM> um monte de arquivos
<Ricardo__> bah nao
<MarconM> tipo jpg
<Ricardo__> na mao nem sei
<Ricardo__> aahahah
<Ricardo__> eu sabia isso so nos tempos de ms-dos
<MarconM> find / -mtime +360 -exec rm { } \;
<MarconM> pronto
<MarconM> Ricardo__: achei
<Ricardo__> mas ah galo veio
<Ricardo__> ahahha
<Ricardo__> o velho google
<Ricardo__> sempre a disposicao
<MarconM> vou dormir
<MarconM> flww
<YanGM> vou dormir também
<YanGM> flw
<YanGM> DavyS: tõ indo
<DavyS> YanGM, tchau o/
<YanGM> DavyS: vou te contar um segredo rapidamente
<DavyS> o.O
<YanGM> eu fiz hackintosh
<YanGM> pronto, falei
<DavyS> eu ia fazer
<DavyS> ainda bem que tirei esse pensamento mau da minha mente
<YanGM> kkkkk
<YanGM> agora só meu celular, roteador e pc rodam linux
<YanGM> fui
<neto_santine> bom dia pessoal
<neto_santine> sera q alguem  aki pode me explicar como compilar em c/c++ no linux??
<Celso> bom dia
<pedro> Como baixo e uso o MSN no o Megalinux?
<Fisico> Rudolf:  ^^
<Rudolf> Fisico: hau
<Fisico> Rudolf:  salve
<Rudolf> pedro: o que ser mega linux?
<YanGM> oi
<YanGM> alguém pode me dizer se esse tutorial ainda é válido?
<YanGM> http://mundodacomputacaointegral.blogspot.com.br/2011/09/configurando-servidor-dns-bind-no-linux.html
<mwallacesd> Helo there!
<mwallacesd> =)
<mwallacesd> Fala galerinha do mal, blz?
<Rudolf> YanGM: é
<mwallacesd> E ae Rudolf, bl?
<chronos> JoT: tira sua duvida aqui, não em pvt :)
<Rudolf> chronos: eueiuehieuh
<JoT> DUVIDA: Eu tenho um servidor q usa ubunto, e e gerenciado por outra pessoa da alemanha, ele sempre troca a senha do root se eu passar a root pra ele, ele aceita outro usuario se tiver permicao pra instalar os software dele, nao qro dar o root pra ele pq sempre sofro atk ddos, ai nao consigo da block sem a root, entao gostaria de criar um usuario q instalac ql qr coisa sem problemas. (ubunto
<JoT> server)
<Celso> acho complicado,porque pra instalar programas precisa ser root
<Porvoero> bom dia
<Porvoero> o alexandre gondim esta vivo?
<Porvoero> pq ele está na sala?
<mwallacesd> Poderia dar permissões nos respectivos pacotes de sfw para o usuario dele cada vez que for necesario uma instalação no server JoT
<mwallacesd> Talvez te ajude.
<mwallacesd> Rudolf, ta com raivinha?
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: eu?
<mwallacesd> Te comprimentei la em cima e nem respondeu pow...
<mwallacesd> =P
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: foi mal cara
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: corrido hoje
<mwallacesd> Vc ta usando open BSD certo?
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: bom dia (atrasado)
<mwallacesd> =)
<[orca]> hey, bom dia... quase tarde XD
<mwallacesd> Vc ainda tem aquele SCRIPT do status da bateria???? Rudolf
<[orca]> putz, script... em python?
<chronos> JoT: tira o acesso de root dele, tira sudo, faz ele pedir pra vc instalar pacotes
<chronos> ou da sudo só pro apt-get JoT
<chronos> senha de root nao eh algo pra todo mundo ter
<[orca]> po meu pc ta meio loco, tou tendo umas dificuldades pra fazer upload
<[orca]> engracado que eu faço downloads de boa
<EduardeCalibal> [orca], isso que descreveu parece coisa de filtro na rede.  Eu não consigo fazer upload pela rede do msn aqui...
<EduardeCalibal> Para citar um exemplo.
<[orca]> no meu caso. é o ftp
<[orca]> não sei que é. mas tipo ele corta quando ta transmitindo.
<[orca]> o negócio que preciso fazer as tais transmições.
<eugenio> oi... aqui tinha esse problema de transmitir arquivos pelo msn... desapareceu recentemente....  to usando o pidgin pra acessar... ele demora um pouco pra iniciar a transmissão....
<eugenio> mas vai
<[orca]> eugenio: é.. mas aqui é o ftp, não sei que é. tentei com dois clkientes. e não sei.
<[orca]> não sei se é a internet ou config erradaa aqui
<mwallacesd> Galerinha estou com um dispositivo USB aqui que se chama Hash, é tipo um senha root fisica.
<[orca]> em fim... queria ajeitar isso... tentando subir um arquivo de 6 mb e não passa de 800 kb af.
<mwallacesd> Existe uma plataforma que tem dois metodos, usuario e configurador (user e admin) e o configurador so abre se estiver conectado com o HASH o dispotivo USB
<eugenio> [orca] : deve ser algum ajuste de timeout
<mwallacesd> O problema e que no Linux não monta
<[orca]> hmm.
<[orca]> eugenio: mas isso é no server ou meu pc?
<eugenio> [orca] : pra entender ... ta usando ftp ou msn... se msn ve nos arquivos do cliente que tem configuração lá;;;
<eugenio> [orca] :  se ftp tem ajuste no cliente direto
<eugenio> [orca]: uso o filezilla aqui pra ftp...
<[orca]> hmm.
<eugenio> se bem que tem ftp nativo no nautilus
<[orca]> eu uso o próprio nautilus
<eugenio> então faz um teste usando um cliente dedicado.... filezilla
<chronos> pode ta encrencando com o modo passivo
<chronos> o dolphin encrenca com modo passivo
<[orca]> hum... sei la... pricisei formatar o pc e qd instalei já veio com iso. nem sei mais direito
<chronos> tenta conectar e transferir via shell [orca]
<[orca]> como conecta via shell?
<[orca]> po deve ser massaaum
<chronos> ve o man do cliente ftp
<chronos> ftp é o comando
<chronos> man ftp
<[orca]> hmm.
<[orca]> e pra transmitir?
<eugenio> abre  terminal e digita ftp
<[orca]> como eu faço pra listar as coisas, trocar de pastas, estes bags
<chronos> dir,  cd
<[orca]> hmm.
<[orca]> sim
<[orca]> e pra transmitir?
<[orca]> po massaum
<chronos> get faz download
<chronos> put faz upload
<chronos> afaik
<[orca]> pra transmitir?
<chronos> cara, man ftp
<chronos> ta tudo lá
<[orca]> po. legal isso, eu ainda não sabia
<[orca]> mas como eu faço? put nome do arquvo local?
<chronos> -_-
<[orca]> ã??
<chronos> man ftp
<chronos> vc precisa aprender a ler o man, se um dia a freenode fica off vc nao tem ajuda :P
<chronos> isso aqui ta mais mastigado: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/FTP.html#ss3.1
<chronos> agora vou rangar :), good luck
<YanGM> pessoal, me ajudem com um trco
<YanGM> como eu faço o servidor de minecraft iniciar junto com o meu servidor?
<mwallacesd> chronos> vc precisa aprender a ler o man, se um dia a freenode fica off vc nao tem ajuda :P CONCORDO!
<moskvat> salve galera blz
<YanGM> moskvat: blz
<YanGM> mwallacesd: pode me ajudar?
<tiagoscd> tarde
<[orca]> tarde
<YanGM> tarde
<Danniel-Lara> boa tarde
<tiagoscd> :-)
<[orca]> ;
<YanGM> eu inicio meu servidor com esse comando java -Xmx1024M -Xms1024M -jar server.jar minecraft_server.jar estando no dir /home/minecraft
<YanGM> queria que isso rodasse de fundo, sempre que ligasse o servidor
<YanGM> tentei uns scripts init.d mas todos davam erro de final inesperado
<kayo> esse minecraft é pago?
<YanGM> kayo: é só servidor
<YanGM> servidor é gratuito, player é que paga pelo minecraft
<kayo> mas o cliente YanGM, é pago?
<YanGM> tem umas ovelhas negras usando mineshafter
<kayo> saquei
<kayo> vlw
<YanGM__> kayo: tem alguma ideia de como faço?
<Rudolf> de volta
<YanGM> Rudolf: quero iniciar um server de minecraft com o pc, como faço?
<silvano> boa tarde
<silvano> algm saberia me informar o pq  isso acontece: Ign http://br.archive.ubuntu.com precise InRelease
<silvano> Ign http://br.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates InRelease
<silvano> Ign http://br.archive.ubuntu.com natty-backports InRelease
<Rudolf> YanGM: nem imagino
<silvano> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> YanGM: leia a doc do programa
<YanGM> Rudolf: o programa não tem doc, é um .jar
<Rudolf> YanGM: todo programa tem documentacao
<Rudolf> YanGM: se esse não tem, já é uma falha
<YanGM> Rudolf: só tem wiki, e a parte linux é uma porcaria
<Rudolf> YanGM: que sorte a sua
<YanGM> Rudolf: o script que eles dão na wiki para jogar no init.d é uma bela porcaria
<Rudolf> YanGM: no mato sem cachorro
<Rudolf> YanGM: e pq vc achou que alguém aqui poderia te ajudar?
<YanGM> Rudolf: só consigo iniciar ele via ssh
<Rudolf> YanGM: qual a diferença?
<YanGM> Rudolf: mas se eu encerrar a seção já era
<Rudolf> YanGM: usa screen
<YanGM> Rudolf: screen?
<Rudolf> YanGM: ou tmux
<YanGM> root@Servidor:~# java -Xmx1024M -Xms1024M -jar server.jar minecraft_server.jar
<YanGM> é esse comando que dou
<YanGM> estando em /home/minecraft
<Rudolf> ok
<Danniel-Lara> YanGM: ja testou assim "java -Xmx1024M -Xms1024M -jar server.jar minecraft_server.jar &"
<Rudolf> YanGM: execute depois de entrar no screen
<Rudolf> Danniel-Lara: alguns programas morrem após o logoff, mes usando o &
<Rudolf> Danniel-Lara: o & só funciona bem com o nohup
<Rudolf> YanGM: então lhe restam duas opções
<Rudolf> YanGM: screen/tmux ou nokup comando 7
<Rudolf> ops
<Rudolf> YanGM: screen/tmux ou nokup comando &
<Rudolf> argh
<Rudolf> YanGM: screen/tmux ou nohup comando &
<Rudolf> YanGM: faça um teste
<Rudolf> YanGM: digite screen
<Rudolf> YanGM: e um comando tipo top
<Rudolf> YanGM: ae, ctrl+a , ctrl+d
<Rudolf> YanGM: para voltar screen -r
<YanGM> me enrolei todo
<YanGM> vou reconectar
<YanGM> pronto, reconectei
<YanGM> instalei o screen
<liox_> boa tarde
<liox_> alguem aqui ja configurou roundcube webmail?
<YanGM> Rudolf: rodei screen
<Rudolf> YanGM: execute o comando normalmente
<Rudolf> YanGM: rodou?
<YanGM> iniciou o server
<Rudolf> YanGM: agora, ctrl+a , ctrl+d
<YanGM> Rudolf: tô no mac
<Rudolf> YanGM: e?
<Rudolf> YanGM: si fu
<Rudolf> YanGM: procure o equivalente
<Rudolf> YanGM: o legal que vc só avisa agora que tá no mac
<YanGM> Rudolf: vamo calcular
<Rudolf> YanGM: tente com comando+a, comado+b
<Rudolf> YanGM: ou qualquer coisa que valha
<YanGM> o server é debian netinstall stable
<YanGM> o que o ctrl+d ou b faria?
<YanGM> Rudolf: dividiu a tela
<Rudolf> então errou a tecla
<YanGM> agora fechei o ssh...
<Rudolf> YanGM: ctrl+a, escape
<YanGM> beleza, vou espetar um abnt2 aqui na porta usb
<Rudolf> YanGM: ctrl+d, detach
<Rudolf> hehehehehe
<Rudolf> YanGM: não é mais fácil pesquisar pela tecla?
<YanGM> Rudolf: é meio diferente
<YanGM> minha tecla controle é na verdade comando, opção controle e comando opção
<YanGM> ai o ctrl do abnt2 funciona quase igual ao linux
<YanGM> ctrl+t abre nova aba em navegador
<YanGM> mas ctrl c vira win key c (no terminal)
<YanGM> ai meus fios de cabelo
<Rudolf> é
<Rudolf> deu nṕ
<YanGM> Rudolf: restaurei o padrão
<YanGM> agora nova aba em browser é alt+t
<YanGM> Rudolf: quando eu deatchei do ssh aquela hora
<YanGM> o servidor continou on
<Rudolf> essa é a idéia
<YanGM> e pra fazer ele ligar junto com o server
<Rudolf> YanGM: uai, o init.d tem que funcionar
<Rudolf> YanGM: ou vc pode tentar jogar esse comando dentro de um txt
<YanGM> o script deles não foi
<Rudolf> YanGM: fazer ele virar executável
<Rudolf> YanGM: e colocar ele no init do boot
<YanGM> esse txt fica onde?
<Rudolf> YanGM: ora bolas, onde vc quiser
<Rudolf> YanGM: mas ideal que junto com outros
<YanGM> e como ele inicia sozinho, com o server?
<YanGM> Rudolf: meu objetivo é fazer ele rodar no boot
<Rudolf> YanGM: qual a distro?
<YanGM> Rudolf: A mais linda de todas, Debian
<YanGM> Rudolf: NetInstall Stable
<Rudolf> YanGM: ah sim, basta ler o focalinux
<Rudolf> YanGM: muito bem documentado
<YanGM> Rudolf: português?
<Rudolf> YanGM: google it
<Rudolf> YanGM: não acredito que não conhece o focalinux
<Rudolf> YanGM: www.guiafoca.org/
<YanGM> Rudolf: guiafoca.org?
<Rudolf> aeee
<YanGM> Rudolf: eu odeio o google, tudo que pesquiso sobre mac e linux ele me jogava coisa de 2002, 2006...
<Rudolf> YanGM: heuheiuehiuehiuehiuehe
<Rudolf> YanGM: esse é de 2006 http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Colocando-script-na-inicializacao-do-Linux-%28Ubuntu-Debian%29
<YanGM> Rudolf: e coisa pra ruindows ele coloca tipo, coisa de horas atrpas
<Rudolf> YanGM: use o DuckDuckGo
<Rudolf> YanGM: esse de 2004: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/28
<YanGM> Rudolf: esse é aquele que não salva cookies, né?
<Rudolf> YanGM: pra vc ver que as soluções do linux são antigas
<Rudolf> YanGM: e ainda funcionam
<Rudolf> YanGM: vc que tá marcando toca
<YanGM> tá, pesquisa sobre filesystem
<Rudolf> YanGM: qual filesystem?
<YanGM> vc vai econtrar gente falando que o ext4 tá em beta na primeira página
<Rudolf> YanGM: vai lá e atualiza a wikipedia
<Rudolf> YanGM: vc é livre para fazer isso
<YanGM> Rudolf: uma vez estava procurando o melhor fs pra cada partição, e encontrei isso
<Rudolf> YanGM: http://superuser.com/questions/274172/what-filesystem-to-use-for-linux-ubuntu
<Rudolf> YanGM: 2011
<YanGM> Rudolf: coisa do Google, com tanto conteúdo novo sobre o assunto, ele joga tópicos mortos do clube do hardware na primeira página
<Rudolf> YanGM: são os mais acessados
<Rudolf> YanGM: os mais procurados
<Rudolf> YanGM: ele não tem culpa
<Rudolf> http://blogs.computerworld.com/15413/the_best_linux_file_system_of_all
<Rudolf> 2010
<YanGM> com ruindows não acontecia isso, aparecia coisa nova
<YanGM> acho que é porque ele dá mais problema...
<YanGM> Rudolf: opa, vou personalizar esse aqui: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/28
<Rudolf> YanGM: na verdade pq é mais usado, procurado, e muda mais vezes
<YanGM> só faltou um restart maroto ali, mas stop; start já resolve
<YanGM> Rudolf: http://pastebin.com/JX5gTeHu
<Rudolf> YanGM: jogou no google o erro?
<YanGM> não deu muito certo
<YanGM> tem coisa minha ali
<Rudolf> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/LSBInitScripts-no-Debian-missing-LSB-tags-and-overrides
<YanGM> Rudolf: mexo nos required?
<YanGM> e nos default
<YanGM> foi
<YanGM> ah
<YanGM> se eu der start manualmente ele fica rodando na minha cara
<YanGM> Rudolf: stop também inicia o server
<Rudolf> YanGM: advinha pq
<YanGM> tá faltando a função que faz isso né...
<YanGM> vou pegar o script que não funciona e juntar com esse pra ver se dá algo melhor
<Rudolf> YanGM: vc somente colocou o comando que vc usa?
<YanGM> coloquei o comando com os diretórios certos
<Rudolf> mas se vc apenas colocar os comandos, ele nem imagina o que stop, start, restart faz
<YanGM> # Inicia o Servidor
<YanGM> java -Xmx1024M -Xms1024M -jar /home/minecraft/server.jar /home/minecraft/minecraft_server.jar
<Rudolf> então, como ele vai advinhar o que vai fazer
<Porvoero> fui...
<sagat> qual é a melhor versão do ubuntu para instalar em um notebook positivo celeron
<Rudolf> sagat: desistiu do pcbsd?
<sagat> <Rodolf>a cara tava tentando instalar em uma maquina virtual
<sagat> mas não rolo
<YanGM> sagat: joga debian netinstall nele, depois que instalar vc joga um desktopmanager leve tipo lxde
<YanGM> pauloolhos: o/
<pauloolhos> oi
<sagat> legal
<sagat> e ai pauloolhos tudo certo
<sagat> <YunGM> obrigado pela dica vo pesquisar
<sagat> sobre o assunto
<rbelem> tiagoscd, pode sim :-)
<tiagoscd> rbelem: beleza :)
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: boa tarde
<tiagoscd> boa tarde Rudolf
<Fisico> Rudolf:  tem alguma configuração na vm que faça com que eu leia pelo sistema q eu coloquei na vm ler o cd/
<Fisico> ?
<Fisico> que eu coloquei no drive de cd
<Rudolf> Fisico: sim, indicar o drive na configuração de hardware
<Rudolf> geralmente, ultimamente, /dev/sr0
<Fisico> da vm Rudolf?
<Rudolf> Fisico: de cada vm
<Fisico> xo tentar mais um pouco
<Fisico> de certo Rudolf, obrigado
<Rudolf> ok
<YanGM> Rudolf: vou sair agora, na volta ajusto aquele comando e volto a te pentelhar xD
<YanGM> flw
<YanGM_> Rudolf: aqui estou, no celular
<YanGM_> Com ssh no pc
<YanGM_> No busao
<Boner> como eu coloco a identificação do nickserv no automático ?
<Rudolf> Boner: depende do cliente
<Rudolf> Boner: consulte a documentação da freenode
<Celso> Boner, usa xchat?
<JoT> DUVIDA - Olá Amigos eu sou novo em linux na vdd sou webdesigner, estou em um servidor que sofre constante mente Atk DDOS , me informaram que é posivel localisar dando trace e bloquear que é bem simples, é assim msm?
<insano> qual firewall vc usa?
<JoT> Uol cloud, não sei qual firewall eles usam
<tato> alguém pode me ajudar a atualizar o meu indicador de tempo para a versão 12.7?
<SourceForge> Opa pessoal
<insano> JoT, se é do uol cloud, o uol tem que dar suporte para seu site não sofrer esse tipo de ataque
<insano> tato, como assim ajudar?
<SourceForge> tenho um vps rodando ubuntu 11.04 com proftpd, so que quando envio um arquivo pelo ftp ele nao pede a confirmacao se eu desejo ou nao sobrescrever o arquivo, ele ja sobrescreve direto.. onde configuro para ele solicitar a confirmacao ?
<tato> insano, não consigo atualizar pelo gerenciador de pacotes
<kayo> JoT, resumindo vc tem ferramentas sim para captar o ip q esta te atacando
<kayo> e ferramentas para 'negar' esses ataques, mas nao em um nivel satisfatorio
<kayo> mais facil vc pegar o ip e enviar para o pessoal do uol, eles vao dar um jeito mais bacana nisso
<insano> tato, mas pq vc quer atualizar?
<kayo> ou, como o insano falou, so fala com eles mesmo
<JoT> o Antigo Rapaz da rede , dava Backtracing e dava block no ip com trafego maior
<JoT> isso é dificil ?
<tato> insano,  a versão que eu estou usando, 11 alguma coisa não tá funcionando no meu pc.. tá dando pala
<kayo> nao, umas duas ou tres horas lendo sobre isso na internet e vc consegue
<kayo> so nao é minha area, nao posso te dar as dicas
<insano> JoT, provavelmente essas informações estava sendo guardadas em log
<JoT> Estou fazendo, Imaginava que com Netstat ou algo do tp dava pra listar os fluxos de ip e algum comando para bloquear o ip no servidor, em teoria nao parece complicado
<insano> JoT, vc só vai saber como bloquear se souber como estava funcionando o servidor
<kayo> ne nao, é possivel, só vc bater cabeça
<insano> tato, vc pode baixar o .deb direto da internet e instalar
<insano> tato, mas mesmo assim corre o risco de não funcionar
<SourceForge> JoT: peguei a conversa no meio, mas o q te faz acreditar q esta sendo atacado ?
<tato> eu tentei mas o meu gerenciador não recolhe as informações dos novos pacotes.. não sei porque
<insano> tato, não recolhe?
<insano> vc baixou o .deb?
<tato> insano, acho que sim srsr
<insano> certo, e pq não conseguiu instalar?
<tato> insano,  não posso postar aqui né? o link onde eu consegui os pacote?
<insano> pode
 * JoT slaps SourceForge around a bit with a large trout
<insano> JoT, se vc estivesse usando iptables no servidor seria mais fácil
<JoT> O pessoal faz de proposito com programas de internet pra pacota o servidor
<insano> JoT, a uol não oferece nenhuma ferramenta de configuração de vps?
<JoT> não
<JoT> O server cloud é independente
<insano> JoT, mas vc já tentou ligar pro suporte do uol?
<JoT> apenas se enviar relatorio de atk eles fazem alguma coisa em ate 48hrs
<JoT> sim varias vezes
<tato> insano, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-weather/12.07.30-0ubuntu1
<SourceForge> JoT: o sistema é ubuntu ?
<JoT> sim
<JoT> 10.04
<JoT> e como é facil pegar o ip ql qr programa besta da internet pacota facil sem slaves
<SourceForge> JoT: eu uso o Fail2Ban para bloquear os ataques de tentativas de logins via ssh, pop, smtp, imap, e ele faz tabem bloqueio para apache, arquivos php, facil de configurar e manda email sempre que bloqueia um usuario
<insano> tato, adicione o ppa ppa:weather-indicator-team/ppa
<insano> tato, atualiza o apt-get
<insano> e depois intala normalmente
<tato> insano, sou novo no ubuntu, como faço para fazer isto? ainda não sei pode me ajudar?
<SourceForge> JoT: vc instala e configura e na hora ele ja lista quem esta tentando te atacar
<SourceForge> JoT: vc tem acesso SSH ao server ?
<JoT> Como instalo ele ?
<JoT> Sim tenho
<SourceForge> JoT: apt-get install Fail2Ban
<insano> tato, é fácil, usa o google para descobrir como adicionar um ppa
<insano> depois usa o google para saber como atualizar o apt-get
<JoT> aprendi hoje cedo a usar o apt
<insano> e por fim para saber como se instala um programa
<tato> insano, ok obrigado, vou tentar
<JoT> sei instala =] tenho um nivel basico, tenho algumas dificudades mais pego rapido
<insano> tato, OK
<insano> JoT, vc utiliza ubuntu 10.04?
<SourceForge> JoT:  para verificar se o pacote existe em seu source-list, use o comando: apt-cache search fail2ban
<insano> digita aí no terminal iptables -L
<JoT> Sim Insano
<SourceForge> JoT:  e para instalar apt-get install fail2ban
<JoT> Instalado
<JoT> Como ele funciona?
<SourceForge> pera q vou te passa r um link para vc configurar os arquivos certinho
<JoT> ok
<SourceForge> JoT: esse link é oficial, ensina como fazer varios bloqueios.... http://www.fail2ban.org/wiki/index.php/HOWTOs
<JoT> Vou estuda-lo Obrigado SourceForge
<JoT> Se alguem Souber mais alguma solucao para Atk DDos (pacotar) favor me avise, estou a berto a testes
<SourceForge> JoT:  o fail2ban é integrado com o iptables, ele pega quem estiver atacando seu server de acordo com o q vc configurar e lança o IP no iptables que faz efetivamente o bloqueio
<SourceForge> JoT: o arquivo principal de configuracao fica em  /etc/fail2ban/fail2ban.conf
<insano> JoT, vc tem que verificar primeiro se vc tem o iptables instalado...
<JoT> iptables é do ubunto ?
<SourceForge> JoT:  sim, firewall padrao
<insano> JoT, digita no terminal iptables -L
<insano> para ver se suas chains estão ativas
<SourceForge> JoT: traduz esse link pro portugues: http://www.ducea.com/2006/07/03/using-fail2ban-to-block-brute-force-attacks/ (Usando fail2ban para bloquear ataques Brute Force)
<JoT> Deu Vercao 1.4.4
<insano> vc colocou a opção -L?
<insano> iptables -L
<JoT> Sim deu erro o -l
<SourceForge> JoT: tutorial para vc configurar protecao contra ataque ddos pelo fail2ban (Fail2ban protect web server http DOS attack) , http://go2linux.garron.me/linux/2011/05/fail2ban-protect-web-server-http-dos-attack-1084.html
<insano> é maisculo
<JoT> agora foi desculpa o descuido
<SourceForge> JoT: L maiusculo - iptables -L como insano falou
<insano> JoT, então apareceu um monte de regras?
<insano> ou só apareceu algumas linhas?
<JoT> Perdao pela Demora Amigos, Tive um problema aqui na empresa
<JoT> insano : Apareceu um monte de linhas
<tato> insano, quando terminei de fazer todo o processo no terminal diz "impossível instalar estes pacote" será que é pala do sistema ou tenho que baixar algum outro pacote?
<tato> insano, agora acho que deu certo
<tato> obrigado
<MrBoss> boa noite
<Guest31092> boa noite, alguem sabe como instalar o ubuntu no samsung ultrabook serie 5?
<MrBoss> Guest31092, baixa a imagem e grava em CD ou em pendrive, reinicia o pc e seleciona o Pendrive ou CD/DVD para dar o boot
<MrBoss> Guest31092, http://orgulhogeek.net/wp-content/plugins/download-monitor/download.php?id=4
<Guest31092> certo, mas quanto ao disco hibrido ssd, ele é reconhecido autoamtico?
<MrBoss> sim, não tenho ouvido relatos de problemas.
<Guest31092> blz, MrBoss vc sabe se os driver de video e webcam funcionam tbm?
<MrBoss> no meu note dell vostro 1310 nunca tive problemas
<MarconM> Ricardo__:
<MarconM> t ae
<YanGM> MarconM: eae cabeçudo
<MarconM> e ae
<YanGM> MarconM: eu criei um script pro servidor do minecraft
<paladinn> cabeçudo ?
<MarconM> legal
<YanGM> só que quando ele roda ele não deixa as outras coisas funcionarem
<MarconM> paladinn: ele ja viu... dae me chama de cabeçudo =)
 * MarconM MUHA HA HA HA 
<YanGM> MarconM: assisto muito venon_extreme
<YanGM> MarconM: tipo ele roda e empata dos outros scripts rodarem
<YanGM> acabei de ver agora, que o samba não iniciou
<paladinn> não deixe o samba morrer
<MarconM> YanGM: o samba tem que iniciar junto
<MarconM> quando voce instlar é automatico
<YanGM> enttão
<YanGM> antes de eu colocar o meu script
<YanGM> tudo iniciava de boa
<YanGM> agora quando inicia o server e ele roda o meu script... ele para nele
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> complicado
<MarconM> YanGM: calma ae q to vendo uns videos de JJ
<tiagoscd> YanGM: tem o código do seu script aí?
<YanGM> vou te mandar, perai
<tiagoscd> cola no paste.ubuntu.com
<tiagoscd> e manda o link
<MarconM> YanGM: nao cola aqui
<MarconM> usa o pastebin.com
<tiagoscd> MarconM: ou no paste.ubuntu.com :-)
<MarconM> tiagoscd: prefiro pastebin.com
<MarconM> ou haskellpaste.com
<YanGM> https://gist.github.com/03baf8c0bab3ebb62fd0
<YanGM> meu cliente de IRC cria o paste por mim 8)
<tiagoscd> YanGM: ao menos por aqui o link está inacessível
<YanGM> porcaria de cliente de irc
<tiagoscd> mas pode ser a rede aqui também, rede de Universidade é triste
<YanGM> tiagoscd: ah
<MarconM> YanGM: pastebin.com
<MarconM> =)
<YanGM> http://pastebin.com/WQgCJReQ
<MarconM> \o/
<YanGM> tive que me dar ao trabalho de escrever pas no google chrome, colar, clicar, copiar, colar :3
<MarconM> 28.
<MarconM>     echo "Uso: /etc/init.d/minecraft {start|stop}"
<tiagoscd> YanGM: provavelmente o problema está no ato que você executa o java
<MarconM> 0.0
<tiagoscd> pois como ele não finaliza o comando ele fica parado nele até que você o feche
<YanGM> o servidor de mine funciona de boa, mas fica atrapalhando foda dos outros
<YanGM> tiagoscd: desconfiei disso mas não sabia o que fazer
<tiagoscd> ao meu ver, você tem duas opções: a primeira é colocar o script pra rodar em runlevel 99
<tiagoscd> ou a segunda, se não me falha o nome, é usar o nohup
<tiagoscd> que basicamente seria modificar seu comando java para
<MarconM> tiagoscd: tu pode me ajudar numa coisa
<MarconM> preciso fazer uns bkp de uns arquivos
<tiagoscd> nohup java -Xmx1024M -Xms1024M -jar server.jar minecraft_server.jar &
<MarconM> dentro das pastas " o que sao muitas " tem varios tipo de arquivos
<MarconM> eu quero copiar esses arquivos usando o find
<MarconM> soh as extençoes .cdr
<MarconM> e copiar para outro lugar
<MarconM> mas eu quero colocar eles dentro das mesmas pastas
<MarconM> entendeu ?]
<tiagoscd> entendi
<MarconM> é uma empresa de design
<tiagoscd> talvez este link lhe ajude: http://superuser.com/questions/299938/linux-recursively-copy-file-by-file-extension-preserving-directory-structure
<MarconM> tiagoscd: vlw
<MarconM> vou ler
<tiagoscd> :)
<YanGM> tiagoscd: dei reboot, como farei pra saber se o server está rodando?
<tiagoscd> bom, você pode dar um
<tiagoscd> ps aux
<tiagoscd> ou um
<tiagoscd> top
<tiagoscd> pra ver os processos em execução
<tiagoscd> e verificar se ele está lá
<YanGM> tiagoscd: beleza, o server de mine rodou
<YanGM> e o de samba também
<tiagoscd> YanGM: :-)
<YanGM> mas não tá funcionando direito o de samba
<YanGM> o mac encontra mas diz que a conexão falhou
<tiagoscd> puder passar o smb.conf
<tiagoscd> pra dar uma verificada
<YanGM> perai
<MarconM> tiagoscd: ta tenso
<MarconM> auehaueha
<YanGM> tiagoscd: ele fica onde mesmo?
<tiagoscd>    /etc/samba/smb.conf
<tiagoscd> MarconM: pois é :P
<tiagoscd> mas é bom, a aula tá chata aqui mesmo
<tiagoscd> heheh
<MarconM> find . -name '*.txt' | cpio -pdm /path/to/destdir
<tiagoscd> em qual diretório você quer fazer o backup dos arquivos MarconM?
<YanGM> antes do meu script perfeito o samba estava ok...
<YanGM> http://pastebin.com/A95g0wf1
<MarconM> tiagoscd: os arquivos estao em /home/Grafica
<MarconM> sao 200gb de arquivos
<MarconM> tem tem fotos texto
<MarconM> arquivos de bkp
<YanGM> tiagoscd está ajudando dois cabeçudos ao mesmo tempo... CALL HIM CHUCK NORRIS!
<MarconM> eu quero soh os principais
<MarconM> no caso .cdr
<MarconM> corel draw
<YanGM> MarconM: custa muito os designers salvarem em locais diferentes?
<MarconM> YanGM: nao é bem assim
<MarconM> eu quero fazer bkp
<MarconM> 2000 mil pasta
<MarconM> 200gb
<MarconM> é soh um bkp de garantia
<MarconM> leva menos tempo
<MarconM> soh os cdr
<tiagoscd> galera, volto em 5 minutos
<tiagoscd> aí já continuo ajudando vocês
<MarconM> tiagoscd: blz
<YanGM> tiagoscd: blz
<MarconM> consegui
<MarconM> eu acho
<MarconM> YanGM:
<MarconM> \o
<MarconM> rapaz ... esse seriado alemao é massa demias
<MarconM> bom ... galera eu ja volto
<MarconM> tenho que ir
<MarconM> treino de Jiu jitsy
<MarconM> jiu jitsu* ... volto depois
<tiagoscd> bom, estou de volta
<YanGM> e eu também
<tiagoscd> então, YanGM: em qual runlevel seu script está sendo executado?
<YanGM> nem sei
<tiagoscd> MarconM: em qual pasta você pretende salvar o backup?
<YanGM> botei nohup lá e dei reboot
<tiagoscd> YanGM: colocou o "e comercial" no final também?
<YanGM> não
<tiagoscd> tem que colocar, como havia colocado na linha que modifiquei agora pouco
<YanGM> coloquei e dei outro reboot
<tiagoscd> MarconM: cd /home/Grafica && find . -name '*.cdr' | cpio -pdm /srv/files/backup/
<tiagoscd> isso imaginando que você vai colocar o backup em /srv/files/backup/
<YanGM> tiagoscd: ae, agora foi
<YanGM> os dois de boa na lagoa
<tiagoscd> YanGM: beleza
#ubuntu-br 2012-08-28
<tiagoscd> galera, fica o convite pra amanhã
<tiagoscd> Ubuntu Developer Week
<tiagoscd> vai rolar no #ubuntu-classroom e no #ubuntu-classroom-es
<tiagoscd> mais detalhes no post que escrevi agora pouco: http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/participe-ubuntu-developer-week.html
<silvano> boa noite
<silvano> alguem saberia como resolver isso::: E: Opção -d requer um argumento.
<silvano> sou novo nesse sistema
<omelete> silvano,  qual comando?
<silvano> para montagem do cdrom
<silvano> digito :  apt-cdrom -d
<silvano> mais informa q requer argumento
<omelete> sei ao certo ñ, mas deve ser o dispositivo
<YanGM> achei
<YanGM> achei um script bom mas que está interminado
<YanGM> http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/92831-minecraft-server-as-linux-service/
<YanGM> vou tentar continuar ele
<YanGM> MarconM: http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/92831-minecraft-server-as-linux-service/
<MarconM> voltei
<MarconM> YanGM:
<MarconM> YanGM:
<MarconM> tiagoscd:
<YanGM> MarconM: esse scrip funciona? http://pastebin.com/qbt2M3eh
<YanGM> eu que modifiquei
<antuirno> alguém aqui usa nginx+cakephp?
<YanGM> MarconM: deixa quieto, funcionou
<YanGM> tô indo dormir
<tiagoscd> alguém me chamou?
<MarconM> tiagoscd: sim
<tiagoscd> MarconM: fale :)
<MarconM> tiagoscd: entao ... deu certo aqui
<MarconM> agora tenho que dar um jeito de usar ele com rsync
<tiagoscd> então, qual o problema que está enfrentando com o rsync?
<plug> boa noite
<plug> alguem aqui?
<MarconM> tiagoscd: entao
<MarconM> o rsync ele copia soh os alterados
<MarconM> mas se for arquivos novos ele nao copia
<MarconM> isso q é foda
<tiagoscd> como assim não copia arquivos novos?
<MarconM> é grafica
<MarconM> sempre tem arquivo novo criado
<MarconM> se eu alterar um arquivo
<MarconM> ele vai copiar e substituir
<MarconM> mas se eu criar um
<MarconM> ele nao copia
<MarconM> por que el nao existe no destino
<tiagoscd> cara, até onde sei o rsync permite fazer uma cópia idêntica dos arquivos de uma pasta para outra
<tiagoscd> ou seja, se copiar houverem novos arquivos na pasta no computador X
<tiagoscd> eles serão sincronizados no computador Y
<MarconM> tiagoscd: hunm
<MarconM> tiagoscd: qual sintaxe tu sabe
<MarconM> eu to usando rsync -Cravzp
<MarconM> tem o cp -Rp
<MarconM> copiar com parents
<tiagoscd> MarconM: o rsync desta forma que citou deveria funcionar adequadamente
<tiagoscd> mas podes usar o scp em últimos casos
<MarconM> entao
<MarconM> scp
<MarconM> tiagoscd: q iss
<tiagoscd> scp -r *.cdr usuario@IP:/destino/
<tiagoscd> não tenho certeza se funciona o *.cdr, mas não custa testar :-)
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> tiagoscd: vlw pela ajuda
<MarconM> mas eu vou dormir
<MarconM> muito cansado
<MarconM> até amanha
<OliveiraBorges> Fala galera
<neto_santine> bom dia para tds
<neto_santine> alguem pode me explicar como faço para me registrar aki neste canal ??
<neto_santine> sou novo em irc não sei bem como funciona
<Celso> bom dia
<klecio> opa
<Rudolf> dia
<Fisico> Rudolf:  salve
<Rudolf> Fisico: bom dia
<Fisico> Rudolf:  bom dia
<MarconM> alguem pode me ajudar
<tiagoscd> bom dia
<Rudolf> MarconM: no que?
<RedRat> uia :o
<RedRat> enfim em outra rede que não seja a rizon
<RedRat> alguem online por aqui?
<neto_santine> sim
<Rudolf> sim
<RedRat> Alguem sabe aonde eu acho os pre-requisitos de hardware para o ubuntu 12.04 ?
<Rudolf> www.ubuntu.org
<tiagoscd> RedRat: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements/
<MarconM> Rudolf,
<MarconM> foi mal tive q sair
<MarconM> estou com um problema aqui
<MarconM> preciso copiar somentes extençoes de varias pastas
<MarconM> preservando os diretorios
<tiagoscd> MarconM: o scp não funcionou?
<MarconM> tiagoscd, entao eu nao estudei esse sp
<MarconM> scp
<MarconM> tiagoscd, acho q eu consegui
<MarconM> usando cpio -paduv
<MarconM> find /home/grafica -name '*.cdr' | cpio -paduv /mnt/bkp
<tiagoscd> sim, mas é que falou que está com um problema
<tiagoscd> qual seria o problema?
<MarconM> tiagoscd, era esse
<MarconM> eu ia perguntar se tinha outro jeito
<MarconM> =)
<tiagoscd> ah tá
<tiagoscd> Ubuntu Developer Week está acontecendo no #ubuntu-classroom
<xGrind> gracias :D
<messsias> sapo in
<tiagoscd> messsias: :)
<MarconM> tiagoscd:
<MarconM> \o
<MarconM> t
<MarconM> tiagoscd:
<tiagoscd> oi?
<kernel> alguem ae sabe onde eu baixo um simulado para os vestibulares de 2012?
<Rudolf> kernel: nao sei
<kernel> ;\
<tiagoscd> também não sei de nenhum :/
<MarconM> tiagoscd: entao
<MarconM> eu gostaria de agregar o rsync
<Rudolf> kernel: vai prestar para que?
<kernel> é pra minha noiva
<kernel> achei uma apostila de preparação aqui
<Rudolf> MarconM: pq não usa o find
<MarconM> tiagoscd: para ele apenas substituir os arquivos novos
<MarconM> Rudolf: eu ja estou usando
<tiagoscd> MarconM: como assim apenas substituir os novos?
<Rudolf> MarconM: find ./ -type f -name "*.txt" -exec rsync -uv --progress {} +
<Rudolf> MarconM: find ./ -type f -name "*.txt" -exec rsync -uv --progress {};
<MarconM> Rudolf: sim mas ele tem q preservar as pastas
<Rudolf> MarconM: find ./ -type f -name "*.txt" -exec rsync -uvr --progress {};
<MarconM> Rudolf: o que é o -type f
<Rudolf> MarconM: tipo file
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> Rudolf: entao
<Rudolf> MarconM: então teste
<Rudolf> com o type, ou sem
<MarconM> find /home/grafica '*.cdr' | cpio - davup /home/bkp
<MarconM> ele vai copior e preservar as pastas
<MarconM> copiar*
<Rudolf> e qual o problema com esse comando?
<MarconM> Rudolf: usando o rsync ele vai copiar apenas os que foram alterados
<MarconM> deixando os mesmo, assim economizando tempo
<kernel> Rudolf, nesse comando ai
<kernel> pra que serve o -exec ?
<Rudolf> executar
<Rudolf> MarconM: u
<MarconM> r?
<MarconM> Rudolf: ?
<Rudolf> recursivo
<kernel> recursive
<kernel> p preserve
<MarconM> Rudolf: esta dizendo sobre o -r no comando
<Rudolf> é, to testando aqui
<MarconM> ok
<Rudolf> ele copiou os 3 mas não preservou os arquivos
<MarconM> vou tetar
<Rudolf> ops, os diretorios
<MarconM> a ta
<MarconM> talvez jogar ele para o cpio
<Rudolf> nossa
<MarconM> Nossa, Nossa, Assim voce me mata 0.0
<Rudolf> argh!
<MarconM> find: missing argument to `-exec'
<tiagoscd> scp `find -name "*.cdr"` usuario@IP:/destino/
<tiagoscd> só que assim creio que ele não irá preservar a estrutura de diretórios
<MarconM> hunm
<Rudolf> MarconM: putz
<Rudolf> MarconM: muito facil
<MarconM> find /home/public/Grafica/ -iname '*.txt' | cpio -davup /home/public/bkp/
<Rudolf> MarconM:  rsync -uvr --progress -t "*.txt" /home/rodolfo/teste .
<Rudolf> MarconM: fix um diretorio teste, teste1, teste2
<MarconM> Rudolf: assim
<MarconM> ele vai tambem
<MarconM> mas tipo ... se eu mandar faz bkp de noite
<Rudolf> MarconM: em cada diretorio um teste.txt, teste1.txt e teste2.txt
<MarconM> ele vai copiar do zero
<Rudolf> MarconM: funcionou
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> Rudolf: sao 2000 mil pastas
<Rudolf> MarconM: não, o u vai apenas atualizar o que foi escrito
<MarconM> 200gb de arquivo
<MarconM> mas eu quero soh as extenções cdr
<MarconM> por que sao os mais importantes
<Rudolf> MarconM: eu entendi
<Rudolf> u novo
<Rudolf> t extensão
<MarconM> tem jpg png doc
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> mas ele tem que pesquisar em uma pastas e jogar para outra
<Rudolf> MarconM: o que vc ve depois do "*.txt"
<Rudolf> ?????
<MarconM> a pasta
<MarconM> Rudolf: mas essa pasta é o destino
<Rudolf> MarconM: não, essa é a origem
<Rudolf> MarconM: destino é o .
<Rudolf> MarconM: que o local de execução
<Rudolf> MarconM: mas ali vc pode colocar outro destino
<Rudolf> MarconM:  rsync -uvr --progress -t "*.cdr" /pasta/de/origem /pasta/de/destino
<Rudolf> MarconM: o --progress não é necessário no cron, apenas em momentos de teste
<Rudolf> MarconM: nem o v (verbose)
<MarconM> Rudolf: deu certo
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> Rudolf: eu vou ter que ir para empresa
<MarconM> chegando la eu testo
<MarconM> blz
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> vlwww
<Rudolf> MarconM: não esquece de ler o manual do rsync
<messsias> i'm back
<messsias> o canal oficial dos oficiais do ubuntubr é em que server? aqui  mesmo?
<Rudolf> messsias: é na rede freenode
<messsias> então to no lugar certo
<messsias> tnks
<messsias> caras, todo mundo acompanhando o classroom lah ou alguem disponivel pra ajudar um noob?
<Rudolf> messsias: uma dica: pergunte, se alguem puder responderá
<Rudolf> messsias: ou, acostume-se com o silencio
<messsias> ok, o silencio é meu pastor, nada me faltara.
<messsias> em se tratando-se de partições. qndo instalei o 12.04, criei 3 partições. 30gb pro sistema, 430gb pro home e 4 gb pra swap
<messsias> acontece q depois de instalado, mechido e remechido, fui conferir pelo gparted e a partição de 4gb da swap aparece como não identificada
<messsias> [desconhecida]
<messsias> fiz boot pelo pendrive e formatei novamente soh este pedaço para swap .. e continua na mesma.
<insano> pq provavelmente vc não selecionou ela como swap
<insano> messsias, digita aí no terminal
<messsias> mas e a reformatação não vale
<insano> free -m
<messsias> ok
<insano> apareceu a swap?
<messsias> sim, aparece mem q é a ram
<messsias> e swap 3915
<insano> então tá lá
<messsias> mas no gparted esse desconhecido é a swap
<Rudolf> messsias: vc fez swapon ??
<insano> provavelmente o gparted não reconheceu a partição corretamente
<messsias> ok, é pq to achando meio lento
<messsias> aih pensei q eh a formatacao errada
<insano> lento como?
<Rudolf> messsias: swap não interfere muito não
<insano> qual seu processador e memória?
<Rudolf> messsias: lentidão é processamento e meória
<Rudolf> messsias: instale o htop e abra-o
<messsias> pra abrir programas e transferir arquvos, ele dah uma travada
<Rudolf> messsias: vai lhe dar uma visão melhor do consumo
<Rudolf> messsias: ou mesmo o atop
<messsias> buscando
<insano> procura o programa monitor do sistema
<insano> lá tem informações sobre processos, memória e swap
<insano> dá uma olhada e procura quais processos estão consumindo mais memória e processamento
<messsias> no monitor do sistema dah 80% de consumo do processador
<Rudolf> messsias: abriu o htop?
<insano> messsias, qual processo estão consumindo mais do processador?
<insano> está*
<messsias> compiz
<insano> messsias, seu computador tem placa de vídeo?
<insano> qual processador vc usa? qual a quantidade de memória ram?
<messsias> amd dual core c60
<messsias> 1.333
<messsias> nops
<messsias> é um netbook
<insano> olha só, aconselho que vc use o unity-2d
<messsias> a ram é 2gb
<messsias> pensei nisso
<messsias> mas o 2d vai sair do 12.10
<insano> vc vai sentir uma diferença significativa
<Rudolf> insano: i agree
<insano> OK, mas por enquanto
<messsias> ahhhh
<messsias> mas o 2d eh uma bosta
<messsias> hahahahahaha
<insano> seu computador não tá muito longe disso
<messsias> hahahahahaha
<messsias> boa
<messsias> ok
<messsias> como opção, vou continuar sofrendo a lentidão
<messsias> só queria confirmar se era noobiçe minha ou uma questão de força menor [processamento]
<insano> se sua produtividade não for muito importante...
<insano> messsias, acho que vc fez tudo corretamente
<messsias> netbook .. navegação e digitação
<insano> messsias, pois é, não dá pra exigir muito do coitado
<messsias> aqui nem atualizei o kernel, no pc fiz isso, mas aqui fiz e tive q formatar pq os drive de video foi pro pau e naum prestou mais anda
<messsias> obrigado pela ajuda
<insano> yw
<Rudolf> huehieuheiheiueh
<Rudolf> 16:01 < messsias> mas o 2d eh uma bosta
<Rudolf> 16:01 < messsias> hahahahahaha
<Rudolf> 16:01 < insano> seu computador não tá muito longe disso
<messsias> eu jah tinha esquecido essa
<Guest78819> !help
<Guest78819> boa noite, estou tentando dar boot num usb live do ubuntu no SAMSUNG 530U, mas não consigo.
<Guest78819> alguém sabe como dar boot em usb nesse notebook?
<Eng_Skeeter> Alguém sabe como fazer o Note SAMSUNG 530U dar boot por usb?
<mwallacesd> Resolvi, era a versão que estava no shell script do patch, não correspondia a versão que instalei.
<mwallacesd> =)
<Ursinha> Andre_Gondim, :)
<Ursinha> ninguem mais fala aqui? :)
<barna> Ursinha, olá Ursinha!
<Ursinha> uia :)
<Ursinha> olá barna!
<barna> Ursinha, o canal anda meio parado..... depois q o andre foi embora isso aki virou terra de ninguem!
<Ursinha> barna, é, até me mandaram email perguntando o que tinha acontecido... sobrou um tempinho ai vim aqui olhar
<Ursinha> o que tá pegando? o de sempre? :/
<MarconM> Ricardo__:
<barna> sim, offtopic, palavão, ofenças etc.....
<barna> sem moderador/op aki.....
<Ursinha> não entendo pq o pessoal faz essa baderna.... sério
<barna> ja viu né?
<barna> tb não!
<Ursinha> eu vou ficar por aqui... pode deixar
<MarconM> boa noite pessoal
<Ursinha> boa noite, MarconM :)
<MarconM> Ursinha: =)
<barna> por um certo tempo a gente ainda conseguiu manter, mas sempre assumingo a briga a saindo como o chato do canal!
<Ursinha> barna, por isso mesmo que eu dei uma afastada... vc quer ajudar e fica de chato, aí fica ruim
<barna> o idleon e, ajudou bastante alem de não falar portugues!
<barna> nossa eu sei bem como é! hehehehehehehehhe
<Ricardo__> MarconM, e ae
<barna> depois de tanto arrumar briga aki, meio q deixei de pegar no pé do pessoal....
#ubuntu-br 2012-08-29
<Celso> aqui nao consegui colocar o xmonad pra funcionar
<Celso> MarconM, tem algum tutorial que ajude a configurar?
<MarconM> Celso: to fazendo
<MarconM> =)
<Celso> ok
<morfeu> coe Fisico
<Fisico> morfeu: eae
<morfeu> Fisico: sumui
<Fisico> eu não
<Fisico> vc
<Fisico> kk
<morfeu> rs
<Fisico> rs
<MarconM> morfeu: 0.0
<MarconM> the Matrix
<morfeu> MarconM: oin
<xuxuco> tudo corno
<xuxuco> ->
<barna> xuxuco, ???
<s0n1c-> Alguem ai da dica de algum framework pra loja virtual que seja gratis, opensource ?
<xGrind> s0n1c-: calmae
<s0n1c-> ok
<gedsonrios> alguem do Maranhão?
<xGrind> xuxuco: vc usa ubuntu?
<gedsonrios> #planeta-ubuntu-brasil
<xGrind> ?
<xuxuco> nem
<gedsonrios> desculpa digitei errado galera !
<delet> fT× #planeta-ubuntu-brasil: delet gedsonrios @ChanServ
<delet> forever alone esse
<delet> vc está depressivo gedsonrios ?
<xGrind> kk
<gedsonrios> não q é isso pow !
<delet> conte-nos seus problemas filho, conte pra papai, conte
<gedsonrios> é q faz um certo tempo q nao utilizo mais o irc to voltando a me acustumar
<xGrind> kk
<gedsonrios> e olha que faz muito tempo !
<xGrind> e por isso voce entrar em um canal q tenha ninguem?
<gedsonrios> rsrs !
<gedsonrios> poi sé
<xGrind> vergonha de digitar comando errado? ;x
<gedsonrios> acabei de ver heheheh !
<gedsonrios> relaxa galera !
<xGrind> xuxuco: usa oq ae?
<delet> vamos fazer uma brincadeira galera?
<delet> da uma pirocada no teclado
<delet> e ver o que sai?
<xGrind> o.O
<xGrind> gay detected!
<gedsonrios> hahahahaah
<gedsonrios> q merda doido !
<delet> 8ui8
<delet> agora na horizontal
<delet> q9w8e798qw
<gedsonrios> alguem teve problema com a webcan no Ubuntu moçada, tipo usando Emesen ou Amsn ?
<xGrind> gedsonrios: huahuahu. até hj nessa de webcam no amsn, emesene?
<gedsonrios> é um amigo que comentei sobre o Ubuntu ele instalou e queria usar esse serviço igual ao do windows !
<xGrind> webcam no linux, só pra skype, cheese. ou pode usar hangout no google+. esquece webcam no msn, q não vai dar.
<xGrind> pra msn ele nao vai conseguir. skype da
<gedsonrios> falei pra ele, a empresa do Amsn numca mais disponibilizou versão etc ...
<gedsonrios> e expliquei outras coisas e disse q o Skype é sem erro
<gedsonrios> ainda tem muita gente q utiliza esse tipo de serviço
<gedsonrios> fazer o !
<xuxuco> xGrind
<xuxuco> http://s7.postimage.org/ni3s2rk1m/IMG00054.jpg
<gedsonrios> fazer o q !
<xGrind> q susto =x
<xGrind> xuxuco: pensei q tava pegando corda do delet
<gedsonrios> ele tambem teve outros problemas mais ja foram solucionados
<delet> vem pra cam gedsonrios
<delet> ta demorando a responder
<delet> mãos ocupadas?
<gedsonrios> vem pra o q ???
<delet> vem ni mim dodge ram
<gedsonrios> q merda doido !
<gedsonrios> rsrsrs
<gedsonrios> galera to indo nessa
<gedsonrios> aos pouco vou voltando ao mundo Irc
<Celso> bom dia
<Fisico> Rudolf: bom dia
<Rudolf> Fisico: bom dia
<Rudolf> Fisico: como vai?
<Guest74447> bom dia...
<Fisico> Rudolf: bem e vc?
<Rudolf> Guest74447: quem é vc?
<Rudolf> Fisico: bem tambem
<Rudolf> Fisico: cansado dessa vida de suporte, mas bem
<Fisico> :)
<Guest74447> fiz a atualiação do ubuntu 10.04 para o 12.04 e estou com problemas nas redes, com e sem fio
<Fisico> hehe
<Guest74447> alguém pode me ajudar com isso?
<Rudolf> Guest74447: defina "problemas"
<adorilson> Rudolf: não conecta na rede com fio
<Rudolf> Guest74447: veirificou nos foruns se outras pessoas tiveram "problemas" que tenham o mesmo hardware que vc?
<Rudolf> adorilson: veirificou nos foruns se outras pessoas tiveram "problemas" que tenham o mesmo hardware que vc?
<adorilson> e a placa sem fio sequer é listado no ifconfig
<Rudolf> adorilson: e no iwconfig?
<adorilson> Rudolf: no iwconfig lista sim
<Rudolf> adorilson: lista o que?
<adorilson> Rudolf: é bronca no network-manager
<adorilson> consegui resolver (parcialmente) desabilitando o nm e fazendo a conf na mão
<Rudolf> Fisico: http://disi.rnp.br/
<Rudolf> adorilson: é o que recomendo
<Rudolf> adorilson: começar por baixo
<Rudolf> under the hood
<Rudolf> adorilson: se aparece no iw é q o drive tá funcionando
<Rudolf> adorilson: é resto é software
<Rudolf> adorilson: instala o wpa_supplicant e seja feliz
<adorilson> Rudolf: em tese, não é necessário instalar nada
<adorilson> no live funciona perfeitamente
<Rudolf> adorilson: o live não está atualizado
<Rudolf> duh!
<adorilson> como fiz a atualização do 10.04, deve ter ficado algum lixo...
<Rudolf> adorilson: o live é customizado para funcionar, se no live não funcionar exploda
<adorilson> Rudolf: é... tb faz sentido :-/
<Rudolf> adorilson: apt-get autoremove, apt-get clean, apt-get autoclean
<tiagoscd> Ursinha: :)
<Rudolf> Ursinha: sumida hein
<Rudolf> jisus
<adorilson> Rudolf: bem, o autoremove não listou nada que indique ser relacionado diretamente a rede, mas tou executando
<Rudolf> adorilson: vc sabe o que está fazendo ou copiou e colou e foda-se?
<sistematico> Customizado pra funcionar é muito engraçado.
<Rudolf> sistematico: pq?
<sistematico> Sinal de que é preciso uma customização para que funcione?
<Rudolf> sistematico: e não?
<Rudolf> sistematico: veja, tem que funcionar em trocentos tipos de hardware
<sistematico> Ou sinal que os defaults vem quebrados?
<sistematico> heh
<Rudolf> sistematico: seja para mais, ou para menos
<Rudolf> sistematico: tem que haver uma customização
<Rudolf> sistematico: e o que é default neste caso
<Rudolf> ???
<sistematico> Não sei.
<sistematico> Mas customização != de default.
<sistematico> :)
<Rudolf> sistematico: se já montou um livecd deve saber que é pura customização. podendo ser desde uma gambiarra até uma obra de arte como o livecd do gentoo (hehehehe)
<sistematico> Não acho o Gentoo uma obra de arte.
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Mas gosto é gosto.
<sistematico> Só queria saber porque a página do Gentoo não sofre uma alteração no layout a mais de 10 anos.
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Dá impressão de S.O. abandonado, sei lá.
<Rudolf> sistematico: para evitar que pessoas apegadas a aparencia tentem usá-la
<Rudolf> sistematico: layout de página é coisa para meigos
<Rudolf> sistematico: não é essa a linha de raciocínio da distro
<sistematico> Pode até ser, mas que o layout tá ultrapassado isso tá.
<sistematico> heh
<Rudolf> sistematico: e isso influencia no que?
<sistematico> Rudolf: Na quantidade de pessoas que vai instalar.
<sistematico> heh
<Rudolf> ah, então funciona bem
<Rudolf> fico despreocupado
<sistematico> Rudolf: Por mais que você queira, não é assim que funciona. A distro precisa da comunidade, e a comunidade precisa da distro.
<sistematico> Rudolf: Pessoas criam patchs, ou contribuem de alguma forma com a distro.
<Rudolf> sistematico: sim, acesse gentoo, gentoo-dev, gentoo-amd64
<Rudolf> sistematico: lá está a comundade
<sistematico> Rudolf: Quanto mais pessoas, melhor ela se torna, senão não seria preciso nem o site em si.
<Rudolf> não não
<Rudolf> discordo
<sistematico> Rudolf: Certo?
<sistematico> Rudolf: Tome como base o AUR, são milhares de pessoas portando um software para o Arch Linux.
<sistematico> Rudolf: Independente do App que você goste e use, pode migrar para o sistema que ele estará lá, te esperando.
<sistematico> Rudolf: Esse sucesso depende única e exclusivamente da "massa" que é composta pelos usuários.
<Rudolf> sistematico: que com certeza começara a usar o arch por causa da beleza do site do arch linux
<Rudolf> sistematico: em html5, usando css nas bordas
<Rudolf> sistematico: quase que um pablo Picasso
<sistematico> Rudolf: Um S.O. é como o corpo humano composto por células, se elas não se multiplicam morrem.
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ahueeahueh o site do arch é massa mesmo mas quero ver um windows user instalar a nova iso do arch kkkkkkkkkkk
<adorilson> Rudolf: sei o q tou fazendo ;)
<Rudolf> adorilson: então de boa
<Rudolf> sistematico: ah cara, tu é sonhador ainda
<Rudolf> sistematico: não vejo dessa forma
<Rudolf> sistematico: mas blza, respeito seu sonho de vista, digo ponto de vista
<Rudolf> sistematico: encerra a discussão
<Rudolf> no flame
<sistematico> Rudolf: Mas que não custava nada dar uma melhoradinha, isso não custava :)
<sistematico> Rudolf: Respeito seu ponto de vista, defende porque gosta, mas acho que isso é pura preguiça :D
<sistematico> heh
<Rudolf> sistematico: ok, vc tem razão
<Rudolf> no flame
<sistematico> Tô conversando.
<sistematico> Sem stress.
<sistematico> Servidor On-Line.
<pauloolhos> kkk
<pauloolhos> hahaha
<pauloolhos> Bom dia sistematico
<sistematico> Bom dia.
<Fisico> como eu fecho o skype q tá travado pela linha de comando?
<Fisico> Rudolf: como eu fecho  skype q tá travado pela linha de comando? pelo xkill?
<Rudolf> killall skype
<Boner> não abre o brasero o que eu faço ?
<tiagoscd> Boner: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install brasero --reinstall -y
<tiagoscd> digita esse comando no terminal
<tiagoscd> e executa. isso fará com que o aplicativo seja reinstalado
<Boner> obrigado
<Boner> my friend
<al4nc4ds> bom dia senhores, alguem ja usou o draftsight?
<al4nc4ds> bom dia senhores, alguem ja usou o draftsight? http://www.3ds.com/products/draftsight/overview/
<Rudolf> adorilson: não, ninguém
<adorilson> Rudolf: nao, ninugém o que?
<mwallacesd> Hello there, how are you evil guys???
<mwallacesd>  E ae galerinha do mal!!!! beleza????
<mwallacesd> Bom dia a todos.
<Rudolf> adorilson: qual foi sua pergunta?
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: e ae mexica
<mwallacesd> Opa, blz Rudolf!
<mwallacesd> =)
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: supimpa
<adorilson> Rudolf: rpz, minha pergunta foi a um certo tempo e vc já respondeu...
<Rudolf> adorilson: heuheiuehiuehiuehieuheiuh
<Rudolf> adorilson: viagei no bagulho
<Rudolf> adorilson: culpa do tab do irssi
<Rudolf> adorilson: e da ordem alfabética
<Rudolf> adorilson: desculpe
<Rudolf> 10:34 < al4nc4ds> bom dia senhores, alguem ja usou o draftsight? http://www.3ds.com/products/draftsight/overview/
<Rudolf> al4nc4ds: não, aparentemente ninguém
<adorilson> Rudolf: btw, resolvi o problema iniciando o network-manager manualmente
<Rudolf> adorilson: tendeu?
<adorilson> como faço para iniciar no boot? possivelmente adicionar no upstart. mas como?
<al4nc4ds> Rudolf: ok vlw jovem. http://www.3ds.com/products/draftsight/overview/
<Rudolf> adorilson: nem imagino
<insano> al4nc4ds, o que tem o draftsight?
<al4nc4ds> insano: problemas no 12.04 x64 para instalar
<al4nc4ds> insano: tu usa?
<insano> al4nc4ds, instalei sem problemas aqui
<al4nc4ds> insano: aki rolou
<al4nc4ds> dpkg: regarding draftSight.deb containing dassault-systemes-draftsight:i386, pre-dependency problem:
<al4nc4ds>  dassault-systemes-draftsight:i386 pre-depends on libdirectfb-extra (>= 1.2.7-2)
<Rudolf> al4nc4ds: instalou a libdirectfb-extra?
<al4nc4ds> sim
<al4nc4ds> so q a versao e mais nova
<al4nc4ds> pra amd64
<al4nc4ds> um tuto pediu para atualizar
<al4nc4ds> sudo apt-get install libdirectfb-extra sendmail libglu1-mesa libglu1-mesa-dev ia32-libs
<insano> entendi
<insano> sabe ler em inglês?
<al4nc4ds> s
<insano> http://linuxaideddesign.blogspot.com.br/2012/03/draftsight-and-ubuntu-1204-lts-64bit.html
<al4nc4ds> insano: vi aqui
<al4nc4ds> http://geoparalinux.wordpress.com/2012/04/27/faca-o-draftsight-32-bits-rodar-no-ubuntu-12-04-64-bits/
<al4nc4ds> ate o sendmail o cara pediu pra instalar
<insano> usa o tutorial que te mandei
<insano> resolve exatamente seu problema
<al4nc4ds> fmz
<al4nc4ds> meio adaptacao tecnica
<al4nc4ds> lol
<Rudolf> vulgo gambi
<sistematico> Isso..
<sistematico> Assim que se faz.
<sistematico> hahahahahahaahhahahaha
<sistematico> Alguem me ajuda?
<sistematico> Não aceito não como resposta.
<insano> não
<sistematico> insano: Ok.
<sistematico> É o seguinte, eu criei um servidor Jabber/XMPP, preciso que alguem de fora da minha rede teste pra ver se funciona.
<Rudolf> sistematico: fala os dados
<sistematico> Rudolf: Todos padrões, apenas o host muda para ironhide.zapto.org
<sistematico> Rudolf: Porta 5222
<sistematico> Rudolf: Login qualquer um, senha qualquer uma, marque a opção de criar conta no servidor.
<Rudolf> sistematico: só um instante cara, problemas aqui com cliente nervosinho
<sistematico> Ok.
<mwallacesd> =)
<mwallacesd> #ubuntu-classroom
<mwallacesd> E no #ubuntu-classroom-es  os caras traduzem em tempo real (ao espanhol) o que estão dizendo no #ubuntu-classroom
<mwallacesd> Interessante.
<mwallacesd> Vc escreve español muito bem SergioMeneses
<mwallacesd> =)
<mwallacesd> De parte do Brasil vc é?
<SergioMeneses> mwallacesd, hola! como estas?
<mwallacesd> =) Que tal es que ya te habia visto aqui pero no eres brasileño o de portugués, es correcto?
<mwallacesd> =)
<SergioMeneses> mwallacesd, correcto... soy de Colombia
<mwallacesd> Pues nos da gusto tenerte aqui tambien amigo, que la pases muy bien con los cuates brasileños. Un gran saludo a toda la comunidad de Colombia!
<SergioMeneses> mwallacesd, gracias! claro cualquier cosa q necesiten tambien si les puedo ayudar, sera un placer
<alexactis> boa tarde, alguem poderia dizer se ele funciona bem no aspire one d250? ele tem 2 gb de memória e um processador Aton
<barna> alexactis, eu to com asus, com atom aki, funfa q é uma beleza! mas num da pra dizer se vai funfar tudo 100% no seu aspire, tem q saber qual o hardware dele, vc pode testar o ubuntu num pendrive ou cd antes de instalar, pra ver se ta tudo funfando bem!
<barna> alexactis, vc tem 99% de chances de tudo funfar superbem sem ter fazer nada! esses notes/nets em geral rodam super bem o linux!
<barna> ja volto!
<alexactis> muito obrigado a vocês, é que estou querendo voltar estudar linux e como tenho esse net de bobeira queria usar
<alexactis> o site oficial tá com os links com problemas para baixar
<alexactis> tô baixando aqui, tem algum manual ou tuto para instalação aqui na comunidade?
<Sorentto> Tarrrrrrrrrrde!!!!
<Sorentto> Alguem aqui tem um adaptador wireless da lg cujo chip é da SiS (sis 162u)
<barna> alexactis, qual versão vc ta baixando?
<barna> Sorentto, algum problema com o seu wireless?
<alexactis> a mais nova 12.04 se não me engano, já to baixando pelo site americano
<barna> alexactis, massa, usa essa mesmo, ela é LTS (long Time Securite) ou seja, versão final, com longo prazo de suporte/atualização
<alexactis> vou voltar com tudo, hehehe
<barna> :D
<barna> tamo ai pra ajudar!
<barna> alexactis, em quantos comps vc vai instalar o ubuntu?
<alexactis> 1 só, é no meu netbook
<barna> massa!
<alexactis> ele tava encostado aqui em casa então resolvi instalar para voltar a estudar, quero tirar a certificação
<alexactis> apareceram alguns trampos para mim mas precisava de conhecimentos em Linux, como eu tô sem usar a uns 6 anos...
<barna> nossa, vai ser um choque pra vc!
<barna> hehehehehehehe
<kernel> aueiaehaeuh
<alexactis> melhorou tanto assim?
<alexactis> a ultima foi o Mandriva na empresa que eu trabalhada e o Kurumin 7
<barna> tem coisas q sim, tem coisas q eu pessoalmente não gosto! como o unity por exemplo!
<alexactis> ? hehehe
<barna> quando vc instalar vc vai ver!
<alexactis> tô ficando ancioso
<ShadowBelmolve_> Eu gosto do unity :)
<ShadowBelmolve_> pra note com tela pequena ele é ótimo
<ShadowBelmolve_> economiza muito espaço vertical
<Sorentto> barna , consegui um adaptador wireless lg, mas não achei o modelo para tentar achar os drivers, até achei uns drivers mas os arquivos estavam corrompidos, quero ver se esse modem funfa aqui para testes de rede wifi.
<alexactis> pareceme que é a interface gráfica?
<Sorentto> olhando dentro achei o chip da SiS modelo 162u
<barna> Sorentto, espeta o wireless lg no comp, espera ele ligar, entra num terminal e digita: lsusb, vai te retornar o modelo
<Sorentto> estou no site da sis mas tb tá um problema
<Sorentto> linux aqui só no virtualbox... to no trampo
<barna> alexactis, sim, a canonical decidiu mudar de interfaçe grafica, deixando de usar gnome e passando a usar unity
<alexactis> a tá, ainda tô um pouco por dentro hehehehe
<barna> Sorentto, da pra fazer isso tb, é só vc manda a maquina virtual "roubar" o pen-wireless
<Sorentto> vou ver aqui...
<barna> Sorentto, ai vc da um lsusb
<Sorentto> barna, tas ai ainda?
<barna> Sorentto, sim
<Sorentto> Seguinte, estou com o virtualbox rodando uma versão linux sem interface grafica, e quero me contectar por ssh nele... só que
<Sorentto> o VB não me deixa conectar...
<alexactis> gostei dele
<Sorentto> infelizmente não posso tirar do NAT já que a rede aqui é protegida e não dá ip valido se eu tentar em dridge
<Sorentto> ops. bridge
<Sorentto> tu sabe algo?
<Cesar_Augusto> hiltonccfilho2:  vamos ver
<Cesar_Augusto> hiltonccfilho2:  sudo apt-get install libreoffice-l10n-pt-br
<Cesar_Augusto> ou procura por este arquivo ali na central do ubuntu :)
<Cesar_Augusto> e instala :)
<hiltonccfilho2> blz
<Cesar_Augusto> libreoffice-l10n-pt-br
<Cesar_Augusto> ubuntu é facil :) , logo logo tu vai ter pego este macetizinhos  de coisas bobas que não temos no windows
<Cesar_Augusto> pois lá no windows também tem detalhes :)
<hiltonccfilho2> esse "10n" é referente ao que?
<Cesar_Augusto> peguei a dica daqui  http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/LibreOffice-Instalacao-da-traducao-para-o-portugues-via-terminal/
<Cesar_Augusto> linguagem
<Cesar_Augusto> qualquer coisa procura por libreoffice no respositório ali da central
<Cesar_Augusto> que deve aparecer o pacote com o nome certinho para instalar :) também
<barna> Sorentto, num manjo nada sobre isso! :(
<Sorentto> ok... blz
<Sorentto> eu ainda to procurando... :D
<hiltonccfilho2> Cesar_Augusto: Ali pela central não achei esse pacote e no terminal ele diz que não conhece o comando -|10n-pt-br
<Sorentto> vou dar uma resumida e postar aqui se alguem souber deuxa a resposta fazendo o ffavor
<Cesar_Augusto> procura por libreoffice
<Cesar_Augusto> na central
<Cesar_Augusto> e no bagulho dos respositórios :)
<Cesar_Augusto> mais simples
<Cesar_Augusto> pera ai já voltou, só vou testar um jogo aqui ... ver se está funcionando
<Cesar_Augusto> qualquer coisa daqui a pouco respondo
<hiltonccfilho2> tah já resolvi, eu acho
<Cesar_Augusto> hehe :)
<Cesar_Augusto> eita o jogo não deve rodar no seven auehuahe
<Sorentto> Tenho uma maquina W7 rodando o VirtualBOX em NAT com o CentOS 6. Já levantei a eth0 e ele pegou a faixa 10.0.0.0. Preciso conectar nesse linux por putty, porém não conecta... alguem sabe o que pode estar acontecendo? OBS: openssh instalado e iptables off.
<Sorentto> se alguem souber onde eu busco logs de acesso ssh já ajuda para eu ver se está batendo
<Rudolf> Sorentto: /var/log/messages
<barna> Andre_Gondim, ????
<Sorentto> Dificil achar o o andre on
<Sorentto> :D
<Cesar_Augusto> (15:39:46) barna: Andre_Gondim, ????    ehehh estranho mesmo :)
<Cesar_Augusto> pois ele faleceu , o que será isto
<Cesar_Augusto> alguém com usando o nick dele
<kayo> ou
<kayo> uma homenagem
<Cesar_Augusto> também :)
<Cesar_Augusto> o mais provavel
<Rudolf> hueheiuheiuehieuheiuheiuhe
<barna> ele ta on faz mais de mes! ele caio e voltou agora!
<barna> * Andre_Gondim (~andregond@201.37.168.243) entrou em #ubuntu-br
<barna> * Andre_Gondim saiu (Changing host)
<barna> * Andre_Gondim (~andregond@ubuntu/member/andregondim) entrou em #ubuntu-br
<Rudolf> barna: vps?
<kayo> nem tudo é infalivel
<Sorentto> pra mim Andre_Gondim é mito do canal
<Sorentto> kkkkkkkkkk
<Cesar_Augusto> hiltonccfilho2:  conseguiu ?
<hiltonccfilho2> Cesar_Augusto: Sim. Foi muito útil. Obrigado.
<hiltonccfilho2> Toda vez que for preciso mudar o idioma para pt-br o pacote será sempre esse?
<Cesar_Augusto> sim
<Cesar_Augusto> há saiu :(
<Cesar_Augusto> :D
<Rudolf> Cesar_Augusto: da hora isso né?
<Rudolf> Cesar_Augusto: da vontade de sair correndo atras
<Cesar_Augusto> kkk
<alexactis> já estou com o Ubuntu
<alexactis> ele é show mas gostaria de saber como rodo arquivos de video em .mkv tem travar
<alexactis> alguem pode me ajudar?
<barna> alexactis, pera um pouco q te passo um tuto!
<alexactis> valew
<barna> alexactis, num achei o tuto, copia e colo isso no terminal!
<barna> sudo -E wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get --quiet update
<barna> depois q terminar da esse comando
<barna> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<barna> pois instala o smplayer, deve rodar blz!
<barna> *no smplayer
<alexactis> onde eu encontro terminal nessa interface? hehehe
<barna> no canto esquerdo encima, tem o simbolo da canonical, clica nele, vai abrir uma barra de pesquisa, digita terminal lá
<barna> se vc quiser o menu classico do gnome no unity = http://ubuntued.info/menu-classico-do-ubuntu-com-o-unity
<alexactis> deixa o unity mesmo é mais legal
<alexactis> ele substitui o player oficial ou tem que fazer igual ao windows clicar com botão direito e escolher o player?
<barna> ele num vai tirar o unity (quem me dera poder dazer isso), só vai adicionar a menu classico do gnome nele! mas sem tirar nada!
<barna> alexactis, apriore vc tem q clicar com o direito, mas vc pode mudar isso, e mandar executar no smplayer!
<barna> aki em mando executar quase tudo no smplayer automaticamente!
<alexactis> na instalação deve aparecer a opção
<barna> aparece não!
<barna> bom, num posso falar com certeza, não uso unity!
<alexactis> kra não tô encontrando o smplayer
<YanGM> oi
<YanGM> dnsmasq tá me trollando
<YanGM> estava tentando configurar ele para funcionar como servidor de cache de DNS pra minha rede local quando de repente
<YanGM> dnsmasq: failed to bind listening socket for ::1: Endereço já em uso
<YanGM> já chequei minhas configurações, googlei e duckduckgoei
<YanGM> sem sucesso
<YanGM> Rudolf:
<alexactis> burrice minha tô instalando smplayer. hehehe
<barna> :)
<Rudolf> YanGM: hau!
<YanGM> Rudolf: já mexeu com dnsmasq?
<Ursinha> alexactis, olá :) bem vindo ao Ubuntu :)
<Rudolf> YanGM: não
<YanGM> Rudolf: nunca levou um dnsmasq: failed to bind listening socket for ::1: Endereço já em uso na cara?
<Rudolf> YanGM: já vi
<Ursinha> alexactis, pra vc escolher qual vc quer que seja default, tem que rodar o update-alternatives... na verdade deve ter como fazer isso em alguma telinha e eu não sei
<Cesar_Augusto> alexactis:  usa o vlc auheuhae não sei o que tu está fazendo .... só li que tu está instalando o smplayer
<Cesar_Augusto> mas o vlc é um player muito bom também :)
<Ursinha> eu pensei no vlc também
<Rudolf> YanGM: observe que ::1 é ipv6
<Cesar_Augusto> bom vou comer aqui :)
<YanGM> Rudolf: revirei minhas configurações, tirei a parte que tinha ipv6 inclusive esse ::1
<Ursinha> Cesar_Augusto, realmente, vlc é muito bom
<YanGM> Rudolf: e nada
<Rudolf> YanGM: da uma olhada no seu /etc/hosts e na configuração do dnsmasq definindo em qual ip:porta ouvir
<Rudolf> YanGM: alias, o que vc tem rodando na mesma porta do dnsmasq?
<alexactis> gente vcs são muito legais
<YanGM> Rudolf: qual é a porta dele?
<Ursinha> alexactis, valeu... a gente tenta :P
<YanGM> Rudolf: a única coisa que suspeito é o minecraft
<alexactis> vou testar os dois, é que eu tenho alguns vídeos em .mkv por ser HD ele trava no windows e quando rodei no linux ele travou tambem por isso queria saber se tinha lgum player que roda-se sem travar
<YanGM> Rudolf: aliás, /etc/hosts com a área relacionada a ipv6 toda comentada
<Rudolf> YanGM: amem
<Ursinha> alexactis, na pior das hipoteses, já que trava nos dois, é algum problema do vídeo com a sua placa de video
<alexactis> como verifico se a placa tá istalada corretamente?
<Ursinha> alexactis, se vc tá vendo janelinhas e mouse então ela tá :P
<Rudolf> YanGM: tu não tem bind nessa maquina não né?
<Rudolf> Ursinha: rsrsrsr
<YanGM> Rudolf: vou ver
<alexactis> huahuahau eu sei mas antigamente tinha como verificar se o opengl tava rodando direito etc...
<YanGM> Rudolf: tem
<alexactis> q diaxo é bind?
<Rudolf> alexactis: glxgears?
<Rudolf> alexactis: servidor dns
<alexactis> isso!!! valew
<Rudolf> YanGM: considerando que ele roda na 53
<Ursinha> alexactis, qual sua placa de video?
<Rudolf> YanGM: e o dnsmasq redireciona requisições na 53, deve ser esse o pau
<Injusticado> o link para download no site esta off ?
<YanGM> Rudolf: eu só queria deixar esse PC como servidor de cache de DNS local, não importando o programa que fará isso
<Rudolf> YanGM: mas viu, nunca usei dnsmasq, posso estar enganados
<alexactis> disse que o glxgears não esta instalado
<YanGM> Rudolf: na verdade ele já está só de minecraft e só de samba, quero deixar só de DNS também
<YanGM> não deixo rodando squid por não ter outra placa de rede e tbm porque ele seria um gargalo (net da NET de 10Mb)
<Rudolf> alexactis: uai, instala
<alexactis> eu já fiz hehehe
<Rudolf> ooook
<Ursinha> Injusticado, que site?
<Cesar_Augusto> Ursinha:  :) :D
<alexactis> deve ser a placa de video ou o processador, por ser um netbook
<barna> alexactis, copia e cola isso no terminal, pega o resultado e cola aki!
<barna> lspci | grep VGA
<alexactis> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GSE Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<alexactis> tá instalado corretamente ao meu ver
<alexactis> o libreoffice é melhor ou pior que o openoffice?
<alexactis> ou broffice?
<barna> alexactis, é uma placa intel, ela roda bem em linux, mas é uma placa onboard, bem simples!
<alexactis> já esperava por isso
<barna> esse formato de video q vc ta querendo rodar! ele é muito pesado?? tipo full hd?
<gedsonrios> Na área !
<alexactis> é hd 620 acho
<alexactis> é tirado de um blueray
<alexactis> e ripado em mkv
<alexactis> 720
<alexactis> vou sair aqui e já volto
<alexactis> obrigado a todos
<Filippe> Boa tarde pessoal! Pode fazer perguntas nesse chat?
<Filippe> Estou com problemas para usar outras resoluções sem que seja 1920x1200 pois as outras não utilizam todo o monitor do notebook. Estou usando o Kubuntu 12.04
<GTK_Thi> Oi!
<gedsonrios> hello
<GTK_Thi> eu consegui fazer orca ler o xfce.
<GTK_Thi> só qqq... Eu auterei o /etc/environment
<GTK_Thi> Como faço para ele ficar só pra mim?
<gedsonrios> hum ... entendi
<GTK_Thi> pra variável ficar só pro meu usuário..
<messsias> hi all
<Rodr1go_BR> ae pessoal alguem pode me ajudar
<Rodr1go_BR> a derrubar um site
<YanGM> oi
<gedsonrios> na area
<MrBoss> boa noite senhores
<ricardobarbosa_> boa noite
<MrBoss> alguém tem algum headset da logitech?
<gedsonrios> boa noite MrBoss
<riconaldo> nois
<riconaldo> http://s7.postimage.org/ni3s2rk1m/IMG00054.jpg
<MrBoss> lan house ?
<MrBoss> ta normal ai http://www.mercadolivre.com.br/ ?
<riconaldo> MrBoss
<riconaldo> curtiu
<riconaldo> meu escritorio?
<MrBoss> curti
<riconaldo> http://s15.postimage.org/pab19h0y2/IMG00056.jpg
<riconaldo> meu carrinho
<riconaldo> fiz estilo 1 skate
<riconaldo> kk
#ubuntu-br 2012-08-30
<MrBoss> to ligado
<MrBoss> alguém aqui consegue usar o itunes pelo wine ?
<MrBoss> alguém aqui tem iphone ?
<riconaldo> kem dera
<riconaldo> iphone coisa de rico
<riconaldo> aki ainda é siemens
<Daekdroom> Siemens ainda vende telefone?
<gedsonrios> haahahah
<kayo> symbian 2.2
<MrBoss> kkkkk
<sagat> boa noite
<sagat> alguem sabe me dizer se o open vas funciona no linux mint
<sagat> eu uso ubuntu
<sagat> e um truta ta perguntando
<sagat> eu dsse que acho que sim ja que o mint é ramif do ubuntu
<sagat> to certo
<sagat> ?
<sagat> como open vas é do backtrack e o mesmo é ubuntu
<sagat> logo
<sagat> to certo ?
<kernel> deve ser
<kernel> porque o backtrack é baseado no ubuntu
<Injusticado> kernel
<Injusticado> FuRaCao
<Injusticado> conhece
<Injusticado> :D
<kernel> Injusticado, dizae
<kernel> VUGO FuracaoPH
<kernel> hehehe..
<d-_-b_OtHeRsIdE> alguém tem algum material sobre virtualização com xen?
<Injusticado> kernel: kkk
<kernel> Injusticado, fui pro LINUX?
<kernel> foi*
<Injusticado> kernel: ainda nao
<Injusticado> tou baixando
<kernel> qual?
<kernel> distro?
<Injusticado> ubuntu
<Injusticado> pra iniciante
<Injusticado> dar certo?
<kernel> da sim
<kernel> pra iniciante é ideal
<kayo> depois vc pode ir pro openbsd
<kayo> bem facil tbm
<kayo> ou o netbsd
 * kayo troll time
<Rudolf> ou o solaris
<kayo> verdade
<kernel> uIAHeiaehAHeieiauE
<kernel> ta de sacanagem
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Injusticado>  2 semestre de gestao em sistemas da informacao 
<Injusticado>  e nao saber manusear um linux 
<Injusticado>  ta fudido 
<Injusticado> kkk
<kayo> nao é bem assim
<kayo> vc ja ta procurando, ta valendo
<Rudolf> é isso aí
<kayo> é facil vc ver gente terminar cursos como o teu, ou ciencias da computacao
<kayo> e nunca ter procurado
<kernel> poisé
<kernel> ja eu mudei no tempo
<Injusticado>  tendeu 
<kernel> porque eu nao aguentava mais formatar meu Windows
<kernel> era um saco..
<Injusticado>  uhm... 
<Injusticado>  é diferente mais se acostuma 
<Injusticado>  com o tempo 
<kayo> verdade, se nao for uma mudança de distribuicao ou alguma versao sendo abandonada
<kayo> vc fica anos com uma instalacao
<kayo> sem problema
<Injusticado>  entendi ¶:D~~ 
<Injusticado>  galera aqui é prestativa 
<Injusticado>  gostei ¶;D~~ 
<Injusticado>  vou lá boa noite pra vc´s ¶;D~~ 
<kayo> ate
<kernel> inté
<Rudolf> pois é
<riconaldo> baixa
<riconaldo> o freebsd
<riconaldo> easy
<FuRaCao>  ok 
<FuRaCao>  colcoar pra baixar aqui 
<xuxuco> kkkkkkkkkk
<xuxuco> ubuntu
<xuxuco> axo pesado a lot
<xuxuco> kk
<xuxuco> to baixando o novo debian
<xuxuco> pra por aki
<xuxuco> k
<xuxuco> kernel
<xuxuco> ja usou debian kfreebsd?
<xuxuco> kkkk
<xuxuco> fizeram mo loucura
<xuxuco> debian com algumas merdas
<xuxuco> de freebsd
<kernel> auehiauheiaiuh
<kernel> nao
<kernel> Ahiauhehaeaeui
<xuxuco> baixei 1 x
<xuxuco> kkk
<xuxuco> mais nao curti mto nao
<xuxuco> vo keimar o cd aki
<xuxuco> ja venho
<xuxuco> preciso
<xuxuco> mover
<xuxuco> 3 gb de arquivos
<xuxuco> pro outro pc
<Guest94183> Boa noite
<Guest94183> Tem alguem aih disposto a me dar uma força para configurar o xorg do meu Ubuntu 10.04
<Guest94183> ?
<neto_santine> boa madrugada pessoal...rrsrrrs tem alguem online ???
<barna_> eu
<barna_> boa
<neto_santine> barna : sou novo vc pode me explicar um pouco como funciona aki o canal ??
<barna_> claro,
<barna_> primeiro, Seja Bem Vindo
<barna_> neto_santine, o q vc tem de duvida?
<neto_santine> origado
<neto_santine> meio como se comportar aki
<neto_santine> oq a maioria conversa
<barna_> neto_santine, aki tem as regras do canal http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<barna_> neto_santine, esse é um canal oficial de suporte tecnico do Ubuntu em portugues
<barna_> neto_santine, aki só "permitido" falar sobre suporte tecnico, duvidas e afins.....
<neto_santine> tipo eu faz ja dois anos q to usando linux
<barna_> neto_santine, tem o canal ##ubuntu-br-offtopic (com 2 #) q é o canal de bate papo! pra num mistrar as coisas!
<neto_santine> mas agora q eu quero tipo entrar de cabeça  nesse mundo
<barna_> neto_santine, q massa!
<barna_> neto_santine, quando é de madruga, e o canal ta assim paradão rola da fazer o q agente ta fazendo aki, ficar de papo, mesmo q sobre linux/ubuntu (o correto seria irmos p/ ##ubuntu-br-offtopic)
<barna_> neto_santine, aki é um otimo local p/ se aprender!
<barna_> neto_santine, em q area vc quer ir mais fundo?
<xuxuco> Temperatura
<xuxuco> Sens. Térmica
<xuxuco> 18ºC
<xuxuco> 18 ºC
<xuxuco> tnc
<xuxuco> q frio
<xuxuco> kkkkkkkkkkk
<xuxuco> kernel
<xuxuco> tu mora aonde?
<kernel> Fortaleza/CE.
<neto_santine> barna :tipo eu só queria entender com funciona  esse negocio de irc..do ubuntu
<kernel> terra do sol
<barna_> neto_santine, massa, só o texto do link q te passei! ta tudo lá
<neto_santine> sim
<barna_> *ler
<neto_santine> sei
<neto_santine> este link ja vi ele antes de acessar aki
<neto_santine> mas tipo assim ..queria saber + ou  - oq o pessoal aki conversa
<barna_> neto_santine, mas posso te falar o basico, tipo, não falar palavrão, não ofender, tentar falar tudo em uma só linha, não ficar de bate papo aki quando tem gente prestando suporte, e se precisar colocar mais 3 linhas usar o pastebin
<neto_santine> se só sobre manutenção
<barna_> neto_santine, de tudo relacionado a ubuntu......
<barna_> neto_santine, o esquema é ficar on sempre, ai vai pegando os papos, tipo hoje eu to on aki desde 7h da manha!
<barna_> fico trabalhando e de vez em sempre dou uma olhada como q ta aki!
<barna_> bom galera vou dormir, hoje o dia foi longo! desde 7h da manha.......
<neto_santine> oq eu queria saber msm era o  seguinte se aki tem como eu conhecer outros usuarios de linux pois onde moro não existe muito
<neto_santine> e principalmente  ubuntu
<barna_> neto_santine, sim, muito, aki a gente vai ficando amigo, conhecendo cada membro.....
<barna_> hoje aki tenho varios amigos.....
<barna_> ultimamente num tenho tido muito tempo de trocar ideias com os amigos, muito trabalho, mas vamos criando amizades aki!
<neto_santine> tipo não entendo muito de irc..mas aki pra sempre aparece uma msg pra mim se registrar
<neto_santine> mas tipo mando o comando pra identificar ficar
<neto_santine> ai fala q estou loga com meu nick
<barna_> não entendi
<neto_santine> não sei como te explicar direito isso q é complicado
<barna_> heheheheehehee
<barna_> neto_santine, fica tranquilo, ja ja vc pega a manha disso aki!
<barna_> eu uso linux desde 1998, mas só entrei 10 anos depois, em 2008, demorei um pouco pra aprender, hoje fico quase todos os dias online!
<neto_santine> vou fazer uma explo
<barna_> ah, esqueci de uma coisa! quando vc for perguntar algo aki, num pergunta se alguem pode ajudar, pra depois falar o q vc quer, mande a pergunta de cara, e espera q se alguem souber vai responder!
<neto_santine> isso eu ja reparei só vendo como funciona
<neto_santine> rsrs
<barna_> neto_santine, vou ter q te deixar amigo, ja faz quase 20h q to trabalhando, e tenho uma reunião de manha!
<barna_> heheheheheehehe
<barna_> eu aprendi muito só lendo aki!
 * barna_ vai dormi! 
<neto_santine> ta tranquilo vai lá
<barna_> boa noite galera!
<neto_santine> boa noite
<xuxuco> ola
<xuxuco> alguem on?
<xuxuco> kernel
<xuxuco> vivo?
<hanslanda> boa noite
<hanslanda> alguem pode me ajudar?
<hanslanda> estou com o ubuntu 12.04 LTS Precise...fiz umas bobagens aqui. instalei o gnome-desktop-environment, compiz e compiz fusion e seus plugins...depois desinstalei...mas ficaram icones duplicados...e eu quero saber se tenho como remover essas interfaces e deixar soh  o Gnome..alguem pode ajudar?
<Leonardo_> Olá
<Leonardo_> Bom dia a todos
<Leonardo_> estou precisando de uma ajuda com o som do meu notebook, caso alguém possa ajudar ;)
<Leonardo_> alguém pode ajudar?
<Leonardo_> alguém?
<acris_away> qual o problema, Leonardo_?
<MarconM> Ricardo__, Rudolf
<MarconM> bom dia
<Rudolf> MarconM: dia
<Fisico> Rudolf: ^^
<Rudolf> Fisico: dia
<Fisico> Rudolf: minha qualificação deu pau denovo
<Fisico> Rudolf: sudo apt-get install suicidio?
<Fisico> Rudolf: xkill Fisico? shutdown -h life?
<Rudolf> Fisico: latex?
<Fisico> no texto
<Rudolf> fuuuu!
<Fisico> Rudolf: como eu encerro o skype pela maneira forçada pela linha de comando? é xkill?
<Rudolf> kilall skype
<Rudolf> killall skype
<Fisico> Rudolf:  num é o xkill?
<Rudolf> nunca ouvi falar desse xkill
<Rudolf> Fisico: é, existe
<Rudolf> Fisico: man xkill
<Fisico> num funcionou o killall skype, ainda tá aberto e travado
<Fisico> Rudolf:  funciona para todos os programas o killall
<Fisico> menos para o travado skype
<Fisico> lkk
<Rudolf> Fisico: já vi isso
<Rudolf> Fisico: bug
<Rudolf> Fisico: logoff, login
<MarconM> opa voltei
<MarconM> =)
<Fisico> fiz o mint forçar ele sair
<Fisico> estranho
<Fisico> o killlall num funcionou nem o xkill
<Fisico> hehe
<Rudolf> Fisico: o que funcionou?
<Fisico> cliquei com o botão direito
<Fisico> e ele pediu se eu queria forçar sair
<Fisico> eu disse q sim
<Rudolf> e vc já não havia tentado isso?
<MarconM> 0.0
<Fisico> não,só o xkill e o killall
<Fisico> num deram certo
<Rudolf> começou pelo lado errado
<Fisico> pq
<Rudolf> uai, era só clicar onde vc clicou e sair
<Fisico> mas é q eu to tentando aprender mais sobre a linha de comandos Rudolf
<Rudolf> Fisico: man kill, man xkill
<Rudolf> Fisico: abre de novo o skype
<Fisico> o killall deveria funfar
<Rudolf> Fisico: e lute
<Rudolf> Fisico: funciona
<Fisico> tá aberto
<Rudolf> Fisico: tem opções
<Fisico> eu pensava q era só -help ao inves do man
<Rudolf> Fisico: help é quando vc não lembra de algo
<SuBmUnDo> Fisico, ps x e encontra o pid do skype
<SuBmUnDo> dai kill -9 pid
<SuBmUnDo> ps aux |grep skype
<Fisico> mas o xkill e o killlall funcionanaram nos outros programas, só no travado q não
<Fisico> kk
<Fisico> o grep num deu certo SuBmUnDo
<Fisico> kk
<Rudolf> pkill
<SuBmUnDo> ps aux |grep skype é pra encontrar o pid do skype
<SuBmUnDo> wyll      2783  6.3  1.6 255724 67592 ?        Sl   11:10   0:03 skype
<Fisico> percebi agora SuBmUnDo
<Fisico> o pkil da mais certo Rudolf
<Fisico> deu certo
<gedsonrios> Salve salve galera !
<gedsonrios> alguem faz parte do Conselho Ubuntu ???
<gedsonrios> alguem faz parte do Conselho Ubuntu ???
<gedsonrios> ou de um time regional  ???
<messsias> bom dia povo e pova1
<Fisico> Rudolf: ve se meu driver de video está instalado:  lspci -k
<Fisico> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 02)
<Fisico> 	Subsystem: QUANTA Computer Inc Device 0809
<Fisico> 	Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel
<Fisico> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<Fisico> 	Subsystem: QUANTA Computer Inc Device 0809
<Fisico> 	Kernel driver in use: i915
<Fisico> 	Kernel modules: i915
<Fisico> 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 06)
<Fisico> 	Subsystem: QUANTA Computer Inc Device 0809
<Fisico> 	Kernel driver in use: mei
<Fisico> 	Kernel modules: mei
<Fisico> 00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)
<Fisico> 	Subsystem: QUANTA Computer Inc Device 0809
<Fisico> 	Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd
<kernel> paste.ubuntu.com
<Fisico> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
<kernel> paste.ubuntu.com
<Fisico> 	Subsystem: QUANTA Computer Inc Device 0809
<Fisico> 	Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel
<kernel> ¬¬
<Fisico> 	Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel
<Fisico> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 05)
<Fisico> 	Kernel driver in use: pcieport
<Fisico> 	Kernel modules: shpchp
<Fisico> 00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev 05)
<Fisico> 	Kernel driver in use: pcieport
<Fisico> 	Kernel modules: shpchp
<Fisico> 00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 5 (rev 05)
<Fisico> 	Kernel driver in use: pcieport
<Fisico> 	Kernel modules: shpchp
<Fisico> 00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)
<kernel> seguraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Fisico> 	Subsystem: QUANTA Computer Inc Device 0809
<kernel> peaooooooooooooooooo
<Fisico> 	Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd
<Fisico> 00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev a5)
<Fisico> 00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 5 Series Chipset LPC Interface Controller (rev 05)
<Fisico> 	Subsystem: QUANTA Computer Inc Device 0809
<Fisico> 	Kernel modules: iTCO_wdt
<Fisico> 00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 4 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 05)
<Fisico> 	Subsystem: QUANTA Computer In
<Fisico> hhehe
<kernel> quando for colar mais de 3 linhas
<kernel> cola no paste.ubuntu.com irmao
<Fisico> pode deixar kernel
<kernel> pra nao gerar flood ;)
<Fisico> :)
<Fisico> Rudolf: eu instalei no linux, agora eu tenho q procurar uma versão para o windows daquele pacote?
<Rudolf> Fisico: não, agora vc deve apertar um botãozinho no virtualbox para mandar instalar o guest-additions
<Fisico> ah tah Rudolf , xo ver
<Fisico> depois eu procuro Rudolf  num achei não
<Fisico> ;/
<xuxuco> oi
<xuxuco> http://postimage.org/image/mftlk8187/
<xuxuco> meu escritorio
<xuxuco> xGrind:  se liga ai
<xGrind> windows xp? vai pro inferno kk
<xuxuco> kkk
<xuxuco> tenho linux
<xuxuco> no pc do meio
<xuxuco> debian
<xuxuco> numa partição
<xuxuco> :D
<xuxuco> (L)
<xuxuco> debian lindo d+
<xuxuco> rodando kde
<xuxuco> esse kvirc
<xuxuco> lindo
<xuxuco> xGrind:
<xuxuco> tu usa oq ai
<xuxuco> xchat?
<xGrind> é
<xuxuco> aki nao sai
<xuxuco> com acento
<xuxuco> da erro
<xuxuco> fica caixinha
<xuxuco> kkk
<xuxuco> repete sem acento
<xGrind> usa xchat ue
<xuxuco> tenho q configurar o debian
<xuxuco> xGrind:
<xuxuco> instala kvirc
<xuxuco> bonitao
<xuxuco> instalei aki
<xuxuco> lindo a lot
<xGrind> ja usei ele. mas gosto do xchat. é mais simples
<licensed> q legal minha irma atualizou o firefox do ubuntu dela, e agora o java nao funciona mais no ff
<xuxuco> xGrind:
<xuxuco> ficou bacana
<xuxuco> minha bancada?
<xuxuco> torrei 250 pilas
<xuxuco> com material pra fazer
<xuxuco> mais 3 dias de trabalho
<xuxuco> :D
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> licensed: oq acontece?
<xuxuco> soo
<xuxuco> to com 1 problema no debian
<xuxuco> a merda do som
<xGrind> eu to com o firefox 10.0.7 aqui
<xuxuco> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<xuxuco> a porra abro o player
<xuxuco> vlc
<xuxuco> qando vo ver video no youtube
<xuxuco> para o som
<xuxuco> 1 x pelo q li 1 x
<xuxuco> pode ser o alsa
<xuxuco> xGrind:  ja teve esse problema?
<licensed> xGrind, diz que o java nao ta instalado oras.. antes tava funcionando perfeitamente.. e nao estou em casa pra ver
<xGrind> xuxuco: da uma olhada nos codecs. aki to rodando ate .rmvb no vlc
<xGrind> licensed: deve ser coisa da canonical. as vezes eles atualizam algum pacote, e nesse pacote o java foi retirado.
<xGrind> tenta instalar pra ver
<licensed> xGrind, instalar o que? ja ta instalado o pacote.. a unica coisa q mudou foi atualizacao do pacote firefox
<licensed> ela disse q tava pedindo pra atualizar de 2 em 2min ai enxeu o saco e atualizou
<licensed> xGrind, pq ta usando ff10 kra?
<xuxuco> xGrind:  vc nao entendeu nao é codecs
<xuxuco> fdp
<xuxuco> é q tipo qando eu abro video no youtube
<barna_> xuxuco, vamos pegar mais leve nos palavroes aki???
<xuxuco> antes do vlc
<xuxuco> abre suave
<kernel> licensed, ta no systemd ae?
<kernel> :: Starting full system upgrade...
<kernel> :: Replace libsystemd with core/systemd? [Y/n]
<kernel> olha
<xuxuco> qando mudo pra outro buga
<kernel> =|
<xuxuco> isso é no controlador de som
<xuxuco> kernel:  ja teve problemas com debian?
<xuxuco> digo no controlador de som?
<xuxuco> de mudar pra vlc e youtube
<xuxuco> som bugar e parar?
<kernel> xuxuco, nunca usei debian
<kernel> kkkkk
<xuxuco> oO
<xuxuco> eu 1 x tive esse problema
<kernel> nem quero
<kernel> aueiehaheih
<xuxuco> é de lei no debian
<licensed> kernel, eh no pc da minha irma.. ubuntao la
<xuxuco> mais nao lembro
<xuxuco> como concertei
<xuxuco> oO
<xuxuco> kkkkkkkkkk
<xuxuco> kernel:  meu debian ta lindo
<xuxuco> debian 6
<xuxuco> rodando kde
<kernel> é cheio de frescuras com firmwares o debian
<kernel> pelo menos no meu Hardware
<xuxuco> iinstalei tudo
<xuxuco> aki
<kernel> :/
<xuxuco> skype
<xuxuco> pidgin
<xuxuco> kvirc
<xuxuco> ta lindo
<xuxuco> compilei o flash-nonfree
<xuxuco> dilicia
<xuxuco> so kero arrumar o audio
<xuxuco> q to ficando puto
<kernel> o meu ta otimo
<xuxuco> eu gosto do debian
<xuxuco> ubuntu as novas versões
<xuxuco> ficaram ruim a lot
<xuxuco> so usei té a 8
<xuxuco> se nao me engano
<xuxuco> as novas sao pesadas
<xuxuco> a lot
<xGrind> licensed: firefox ao ESR. Extended Support Release, eu acho. é como se fosse um ubuntu lts
<xuxuco> eu ia por o 8 aki
<xuxuco> mais fikei com medo
<kernel> i love my sistem in ArchLinux
<xuxuco> de nao ter atualizacoes ainda
<licensed> xGrind, eu uso o 15 aqui no meu normalmente
<xuxuco> axei até o cd
<xuxuco> kk
<licensed> xGrind, uso arch
<kernel> arch é tudo de bom
<xuxuco> kernel:  arch
<kernel> né nao licensed
<xuxuco> é baseado em q?
<kernel> hehehe
<xuxuco> todo mundo fala dessa distro
<kernel> em arch
<kernel> ouxe
<xuxuco> um
<licensed> kernel, eu nem sei porque uso arch viu kra.. os kra me perguntam a vantagem de usar e eu nao sei dizer kkkkk simplismente gosto dele
<xuxuco> e como sao os repositorios?
<kernel> é roling release
<licensed> xuxuco, nao eh baseado em nada nao, é independente.. repositorio mais atualizado e melhor que o do ubuntu
<kernel> otimos
<xuxuco> licensed:  um
<licensed> foi o motivo que me fez ir pro arch foi o repositorio
<xuxuco> qal arquitetura dos repositorios?
<licensed> 32 e 64bits
<xuxuco> tipo como faz busca
<xuxuco> e instala?
<xGrind> licensed: mageia aki. mas dava pra eu usar o firefox 15 tb. mas prefiro algo mais estavel
<kernel> tem o gerenciadores de pacotes
<kernel> pacman e yaourt
<xuxuco> um
<xuxuco> mais por linha
<xuxuco> de comando
<xGrind> lançam versão nova e buga alguma coisa
<kernel> quando nao tem neles
<xuxuco> terminal
<kernel> vou no pelos AUR
<xuxuco> tem algo estilo debian e centos?
<licensed> xuxuco, entao.. pacman -Ss skype
<xuxuco> um
<xuxuco> massa
<licensed> xuxuco, eh o equivalente ao apt-cache search skype
<xuxuco> axo q vo baixar
<xuxuco> e qal gerenciamento grafico
<xuxuco> vem nele de padrão
<xuxuco> kde?
<licensed> nenhum kkkk
<xuxuco> ou gnome?
<licensed> tu instala o q tu quiser
<kernel> rapaz nenhum
<xuxuco> oO
<kernel> kkkkkkkk
<xuxuco> eu curto
<xuxuco> kde
<xuxuco> vo baixar
<kernel> entao fique no debian mesmo
<xuxuco> e instalo o kde
<licensed> barna_, sera que aqui pode falar de outra distro? acho que nao ne
<kernel> :)
<licensed> xuxuco, vai pro canal da distro pra ter maiores informacoes kra.. evitar o offtopic
<kernel> uAHeiuAHeihAiehaiuehAUieaHE
<kernel> quem manda é nós
<kernel> licensed,
<kernel> kkkkkkk
<xuxuco> logico q pode
<licensed> kernel, nada pow.. respeito o pessoal aqui sao gente boa
<xuxuco> da nada
<xuxuco> kkk
<licensed> xuxuco, vai la pow custa nada.. se quiser maiores informacoes do arch.. #archlinux-br
<kernel> aGeuyAegayeaGya
<kernel> sem propagandas licensed
<xuxuco> oO
<licensed> xuxuco, aqui é canal de ubuntu pow.. melhor evitar offtopic
<xuxuco> o debian-br
<kernel> kkkkkkk
<xuxuco> ficou xeio
<xuxuco> novamente
<xuxuco> oO
<xuxuco> era abandonadao akilo
<xuxuco> kkkkkkk
<kernel> xuxuco, ninguem troca um papo lá
<kernel> :/
<kernel> todo mundo morto
<xuxuco> kernel:  sim
<kernel> parece BOT
<xuxuco> so aqui bomba
<kernel> kkkkkk
<xuxuco> kkkkkkkkkkk
<xuxuco> aqui entr
<xuxuco> monte de nego
<xuxuco> q nem usa ubuntu
<xuxuco> kkkkkkkkkkk
<xuxuco> so pra bater papo
<xuxuco> kk
<kernel> lol
<xuxuco> mais é vdd
<xuxuco> pow
<xuxuco> kernel:  se ta com  arch
<xuxuco> o licensed arch eu debian
<xuxuco> kk
<kernel> sim
<kernel> Linux serverX 3.4.7-1-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Sun Jul 29 22:02:56 CEST 2012 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<noslin005> boas pessoal, desculpem por fazer essa pergunta, sei que não é o lugar mais adequado. "Alguem poderia me indicar um lugar que tenha um optimo tutorial sobre a montagem de hardare para servidor?"
<kernel> google.com
<kernel> =x
<xuxuco> kernel:
<xuxuco> so nao taco arch agora
<xuxuco> pq to sem cd virgem
<xuxuco> pra keimar a iso
<xuxuco> kk
<kernel> bota pro USB
<xuxuco> e to com priguiça de ir no bazar
<xuxuco> ali
<kernel> da boot por ele
<kernel> ;P
<xuxuco> kernel:  meu pendrivre
<xuxuco> fritou
<kernel> vish :/
<xuxuco> ta akela merda
<noslin005> eu sei, mas talves nao preciso gastar muito tempo procurando, se alguem já sabe
<xuxuco> proteção contra gravação
<xuxuco> ja fiz de tudo
<xuxuco> até mudar o regedit
<xuxuco> pra tentar da format
<xuxuco> e nada
<licensed> regedit? kkkkk
<xuxuco> sim
<xuxuco> no xp
<kernel> xuxuco, o pen?
<xuxuco> tenho 3 pcś
<xuxuco> pow
<xuxuco> kernel:  sim
<xuxuco> foi pro saco
<kernel> olha ve se ele nao tem uma chave de proteção
<xuxuco> keria aprender emular
<xuxuco> iso
<xuxuco> pela rede
<xuxuco> kernel:  nem tem
<kernel> no proprio pendrive
<xuxuco> pendrive tosko a lot
<xuxuco> é akele sandisk
<kernel> igual ao antigo disquete
<xuxuco> algo assim
<xuxuco> vi nos forums
<kernel> deve ter
<xuxuco> q geral fala mal dele
<kernel> uma trava nele
<xuxuco> kernel:
<xuxuco> keria aprender formatar
<xuxuco> pela rede
<xuxuco> sakaz?
<xuxuco> fazer 1 pc aki
<xuxuco> de servidor
<xuxuco> com as imagens iso
<xuxuco> q nem dc faz
<xuxuco> será q é mto complexo?
<kernel> só da boot pela network
<kernel> mais nunca tentei fazer
<kernel> :/
<licensed> kernel, foi tu q me falou do kde-telepathy?
<kernel> nem =/
<kernel> odeio kde ¬¬
<licensed> foi alguem de la nao lembro quem foi.. mto show.. tentei instalar o gnome-telepathy no ubuntu aqui do meu note.. e nao pegou
<kernel> imitação do windows
<licensed> kernel, eh nada tu eh doido
<kernel> coisa de nood
<kernel> noob*
<kernel> UAHeiuhaiehiauheuie
<licensed> eu uso kde porque utilizo os programas qt tudo
<licensed> alem disso acho bonito ele
<kernel> acho que vou tirar o xfce4
<kernel> ficar so no terminal mesmo ;)
<licensed> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<licensed> ta doido homi
<kernel> tou nada
<kernel> muito melhor
<kernel> aprende-se mais
<kernel> o que eu faço no xfce4
<kernel> da pra fazer no terminal
<kernel> faço tudo pelo terminal mesmo
<xuxuco> kernel:
<xuxuco> vc ja viu meu escritorio?
<xuxuco> eu gosto do kde
<xuxuco> gnome é feio a lot
<xuxuco> kde 4 humilha
<xuxuco> kkkkkkkkkk
<kernel> uso unity no ubuntu da minha noiva
<xuxuco> po
<xuxuco> gnome
<xuxuco> é o mais feio
<xuxuco> serio
<xuxuco> eu odeio gnome
<xuxuco> licensed:
<xuxuco> me da 1 help?
<licensed> xuxuco, diz ai
<xuxuco> estou
<xuxuco> com problema no alsa
<xuxuco> a porra buga o audio
<xuxuco> escuto som pelo vlc
<xuxuco> qando vo ver youtube
<xuxuco> para tudo
<licensed> vc mexeu em algo recentemente q possa ter alterado?
<xuxuco> nao
<licensed> xuxuco, ta usando ubuntu normal?
<xuxuco> nao
<xuxuco> debian
<licensed> testa outro programa tipo o mplayer ou audacious e tenta ver youtube
<licensed> acho q tem a ver com o flash
<licensed> ou entao 2 vlc.. ou 1 vlc + 1 mplayer
<xuxuco> licensed:
<xuxuco> nem o vlc volta
<xuxuco> ;~
<xuxuco> so qando rebooto o pc volta
<xuxuco> ao noraml
<xuxuco> ele nao consegue gerenciar
<xuxuco> sakaz?
<xuxuco> de 1 dispositivo de som
<xuxuco> pra outro
<xuxuco> ele buga
<xuxuco> é no alsa
<xuxuco> essa merda
<licensed> xuxuco, =// putz nunca vi isso
<xuxuco> ola
<xuxuco> licensed,
<xuxuco> root@debian:/home/robinhood/Downloads# apt-get install alsa-firmware
<xuxuco> Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto
<xuxuco> Construindo árvore de dependências
<xuxuco> Lendo informação de estado... Pronto
<xuxuco> E: Impossível encontrar o pacote alsa-firmware
<xuxuco> osso
<Fisico> Rudolf:  para abilitar o plugin guest addictions no virtualbox está em tela remota?
<Rudolf> Fisico: nao, local na guia da virtualbox com a vm ligada
<Fisico> hum xo ver
<Rudolf> Fisico: se não me engano, vm install guest additions
<Fisico> Rudolf: obrigado, deu certo
<Fisico> certissimo
<Fisico> :)
<Rudolf> Fisico: 8)
<xuxuco> W: Erro GPG: http://puga.vdu.lt sarge Release: As assinaturas a seguir não puderam ser verificadas devido à chave pública não estar disponível: NO_PUBKEY 00CB25206E825E4E
<xuxuco> W: Erro GPG: http://puga.vdu.lt sid Release: As assinaturas a seguir não puderam ser verificadas devido à chave pública não estar disponível: NO_PUBKEY 00CB25206E825E4E
<xuxuco> alguem sabe pq esse erro?
<Rudolf> xuxuco: vc não tem as chaves publicas instaladas
<Rudolf> xuxuco: 177.19.230.135
<Rudolf> ops
<Rudolf> xuxuco: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/APTGET-Resolvendo-problemas-com-chave-publica
<Rudolf> xuxuco: da uma lida ali
<xuxuco> Rudolf,  tipo
<xuxuco> eu meti uns repositorios novos na lista
<Rudolf> sim
<xuxuco> que axei no apt-get.org
<xuxuco> pq preciso instalar
<xuxuco> uns modulos do alsa
<Rudolf> xuxuco: sim, alguns servidores utilizam gpg e vc necessita instalar as chaves publicas deles para funcionar o apt-get
<Rudolf> ou aptitude
<Rudolf> xuxuco: segurança, diz-que
<xuxuco> Rudolf,
<xuxuco> consegui aki
<xuxuco> mais nao to conseguindo
<xuxuco> instalar a porra dos modulos do salsa
<xuxuco> ops
<xuxuco> alsa*
<xuxuco> o kernel disse q tenho q instalar o alsa-firmware
<xuxuco> e outros
<Rudolf> xuxuco: cuidado para não misturar versões de servidores
<Rudolf> xuxuco: vai escangalhar seu sistema
<xuxuco> po
<xuxuco> eu to bug escroto
<xuxuco> Rudolf,  ja teve problemas com alsa, no estilo de estar assistindo youtube som vindo de boa, quando abre vlc ou outro player e poe musica para tudo?
<xuxuco> ou vice versa vc ouvindo mp3 pelo vlc de boa abre youtube e trava o som fica mudo?
<Rudolf> xuxuco: ja
<xuxuco> oq tu fez
<Rudolf> xuxuco: tente ativar o pulseaudio
<xuxuco> pra arrumar?
<xuxuco> como ativo?
<Rudolf> antigamente era o falecido esd
<xuxuco> oO
<Rudolf> xuxuco: no ubuntu, nem imagino
<Rudolf> xuxuco: o pulseaudio serve como um servidor de audio que trata a entrada e saida de diversas origens
<Rudolf> xuxuco: de audio
<Rudolf> xuxuco: em alguns casos toca os dois ao mesmo tempo
<xuxuco> isso que queria
<xuxuco> Rudolf, na vdd
<xuxuco> eu to usando debian
<xuxuco> 6
<Rudolf> xuxuco: ah, mas a aplicação precisa suportar o pulseaudio
<Rudolf> xuxuco: tente instalar o pulseaudio
<Rudolf> xuxuco: depois ve se ele não se encarrega automagicamente
<xuxuco> vo
<xuxuco> tentar instalar
<xuxuco> root@debian:/home/robinhood/Downloads# apt-get install pulseaudio
<xuxuco> Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto
<xuxuco> Construindo árvore de dependências
<xuxuco> Lendo informação de estado... Pronto
<xuxuco> pulseaudio já é a versão mais nova.
<xuxuco> pulseaudio configurado para instalar manualmente.
<xuxuco> 0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 0 não atualizados.
<xuxuco> root@debian:/home/robinhood/Downloads#
<xuxuco> pelo q vi parece q ja ta instalado
<xuxuco> oO
<Ricardo__> tem qcr
<Ricardo__> criar um arquivo na unha
<Ricardo__> pra usar pulse no debianm
<xuxuco> oO
<xuxuco> ai ferrou
<xuxuco> nem sem fazer isso
<xuxuco> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xuxuco> ta osso
<Rudolf> Ricardo__: sério
<Rudolf> ?
<Ricardo__> aham
<Rudolf> xuxuco: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=12497
<Ricardo__> /etc/asound.conf
<Ricardo__> tem q criar um arquivo
<Ricardo__> assim se nao o pulse nao roda 100%
<Ricardo__> Rudolf, isso ae ... nesse topico ae tem a manha
<Ricardo__> ate parece compliucado mas é facil... problema é na epoca q saiu o squeeze ate descobrir isso e ver no google ahahaha
<Ricardo__> hj é facil eheeh
<Rudolf> Ricardo__: só google salva
<Ricardo__> instalar coisas no debian sempre é mais divertido ahaha mas o squeeze até q é facil.. os debian mais antigao era mais tenso
<Ricardo__> nao é só apontar e clickar
<Ricardo__> aeheaha
<xuxuco> root@debian:/home/robinhood/Downloads# pulseaudio -D
<xuxuco> W: main.c: Este programa não é para ser executado como root (a não ser que --system seja especificado).
<xuxuco> E: main.c: Falha na partida do daemon.
<xuxuco> root@debian:/home/robinhood/Downloads# exit
<xuxuco> exit
<xuxuco> robinhood@debian:~/Downloads$ pulseaudio -D
<xuxuco> E: main.c: Falha na partida do daemon.
<xuxuco> robinhood@debian:~/Downloads$
<nilopes> meu ubuntu fica parado na tela com o logo apresentando os 5 pontinhos e nada mais, alguem sabe como corrigir este problema???
<nilopes> meu ubuntu fica parado na tela com o logo apresentando os 5 pontinhos e nada mais, alguem sabe como corrigir este problema???
<totimkopf> coeeeeeeeeeeeeeh
<Rudolf> decko: hey cabelo
<Rudolf> decko: long time no see you
<zula> lol
<Rudolf> uol
<piero> Olá pessoal. Como está o alpha do 12.10? Alguém testou?
#ubuntu-br 2012-08-31
<SuBmUnDo> boa noite, estava agora instalando uma atualizacao do java e fechei o terminal, abri novamente pelo ps aux |grep root a instalacao ainda esta acontecendo, agora como volto pra ver o andamento da instalacao?
<MarconM> boa noite
<MarconM> rbelem:
<MarconM> Ricardo__:
<MarconM> Rudolf:
<Rudolf> hau!
<MarconM> rbelem: e ae
<MarconM> Rudolf: --1
<MarconM> Rudolf: e as novis
<Rudolf> novis fora
<Rudolf> to um bagaço
<Rudolf> e ainda tem sexta-feira
<Ricardo__> MarconM, dae
<MarconM> nem diga
<MarconM> to dando assistencia de relog. de ponto
<MarconM> afffs
<MarconM> to quebrado
<Rudolf> jesus
<MarconM> Ricardo__: to baixando o debian wheezy + kde para testar
<Rudolf> isso vive para dar pau
<MarconM> Rudolf: até que nao ... as versoes novas nem tanto
<MarconM> mas as antigas
<MarconM> chessuis
<Rudolf> MarconM: pode ser
<Rudolf> MarconM: pq vive dando pau em alguns clientes que presto serviço (não sou dessa área, mas vai para a mão do pessoal de ti)
<MarconM> sei
<Ricardo__> MarconM, boa pra quem pode.. pq aki sem driver ati nao tem como pelo menos por enquanto... ate sair alguma gambiarra ahah
<MarconM> mas eu mecho com a parte eletronica
<MarconM> tambem
<MarconM> troca de capacitor fonte resistor essas coisas
<lu1s> ola
<MarconM> Ola
<MarconM> Hola
<MarconM> hi
<lu1s> lol
<lu1s> nao consigo atualiza meu ubuntu :(
<rodrigoubantu> e ai galera boa noite quando vou baixar algum programa no meu ubantu ele pede uma senha alguem poderia me ajudar
<lu1s> q q ele diz da senha ?
<rodrigoubantu> clico no programa e ele pede uma senha
<rodrigoubantu> se vc puder me ajudar fico grato.
<lu1s> mas como ele pede a senha ?
<lu1s> o que que diz na caixa
<lu1s> so diz "senha:" ?
<rodrigoubantu> vc me aguarda um minuto
<lu1s> k
<Ricardo__> MarconM, boa pra quem pode.. pq aki sem driver ati nao tem como pelo menos por enquanto... ate sair alguma gambiarra ahah
<MarconM> Ricardo__: kkkk entao aqui é nvidia =)
<MarconM> e intel
<MarconM> \o/
<Ricardo__> ate o gnome 3
<MarconM> Ricardo__: eu tenho uma placa sobrando aqui, voce quer ?
<Ricardo__> roda ve a cara mesmo com mint ou ubuntu
<rodrigoubantu> só pede senha
<Ricardo__> todo travado
<Ricardo__> com ati
<Ricardo__> ta foda meu
<Ricardo__> abre um video
<lu1s> meu e ati e nao tenho problema
<Ricardo__> pc se peida todo
<Ricardo__> lu1s, sim depende do modelo
<Ricardo__> MarconM, q gforce tu tem ae?
<lu1s> tem uma distribuição do ubuntu que eh especifica para placas ati , so esqueci o nome agora foi essa q instalei
<MarconM> tenho uma 5200
<MarconM> a outra eu nao lembro
<lu1s> foi uma modificação q os cara da ati fizeram no ubunto
<MarconM> acho q é uma 8x
<rodrigoubantu> sera que tenho de pedir essa senha ?
<Ricardo__> lu1s, sim mas o prob é ati no debian wheezy
<lu1s> mas usa otra distro, tudo a mesma coisa a nao ser q vc esteje fazendo algo mto especifico
<rodrigoubantu> valeu galera pela ajuda fui
<lu1s> fedora e suse eu ja testei vem 100% nao precisa nem instala nada
<Ursinha> oe
<Ursinha> bom dia, pessoas
<Ursinha> pra quem está em fuso antes de brasilia, boa noite
<Ursinha> :P
<barna> bom dia Ursinha!
<barna> tas onde?
<kernel> buenas
<xGrind> Ursinha: eae sumida :D
<Ursinha> oe
<Ursinha> barna, to aqui em casa :P campinas, sp
<Ursinha> xGrind, e ai meu filho
<xuxuco> Ursinha
<xuxuco> mto frio ai?
<Ursinha> pelamor
<Ursinha> tá 12 graus
<Ursinha> ninguem merece
<Ursinha> pelo menos o linux tá em casa....
<Ursinha> rá!
<Ursinha> (nossa, que infame... ahuaau)
<barna> hehehehehe
<barna> q massa! vou pra sua terra então?
<barna> Ursinha, tive ai em camps a um tempo atraz, sabe a cury, a fabrica de chapaus?
<Ursinha> sei sim
<barna> rolou uma pessa de teatro dentro da fabrica, a pessa era baseada nos trabalhadores aposentados da fabrica...
<barna> foi lindo....
<barna> eu cresci vendo essa fabrica, sem morri de vontade de entrar lá! e nesse dia da pessa o dono da fabrica, hoje um velinho de mais de 80 anos levava a gente pra visitar toda a fabrica e contava a historia da fabrica antes da peça!
<Ursinha> uia... que massa!
<xuxuco> to
<xuxuco> codando
<xuxuco> osso
<Ursinha> a essa hora da manha... só com muito café
<Ursinha> ☕
<robinhood> Ursinha,
<robinhood> ta ae?
<xuxuco> alguem sabe 1 client
<xuxuco> torrent bom
<xuxuco> pra linux?
<Fisico> Rudolf: ^
<Rudolf> Fisico: bom dia
<Fisico> e ai Rudolf, vamos beber 1 no final de semana ou nada?
<tiagoscd> dia galera :-)
<Fisico> Rudolf: se o servidor q eu te disse estiver em windows, qual programa de ssh q vc me recomenda para windows e se tem algum problema pois a minha está no linux
<Rudolf> Fisico: não entendi
<Fisico> o server está em windows, o cluster, eu queria acessar por ssh, qual programa vc me recomenda de windows para ssh? dá alguma diferença, aqui eu uso o linux e lá será windows
<tiagoscd> Fisico: putty
<Fisico> hum
<tiagoscd> ah tá
<tiagoscd> você quer acessar o Windows via Linux
<tiagoscd> aí não sei
<tiagoscd> só sei o inverso
<tiagoscd> hehe
<Fisico> isso
<tiagoscd> mas creio que o Windows não implemente o ssh
<tiagoscd> você pode tentar acessá-lo via telnet
<Fisico> eu to pensando mesmo em instalar o putty lá, tinha um q nao lembro o nome agora, texshell
<Fisico> uma coisa assim
<Fisico> verdade tiagoscd tem o telnet
<Fisico> dele
<Fisico> tem razão
<tiagoscd> :)
<Fisico> :)
<tiagoscd> volto daqui uns 50 minutos folks
<tiagoscd> fui
<Fisico> abraços tiagoscd
<Rudolf> Fisico: me explica direito
<Rudolf> Fisico: vc quer da sua maquina acessar o windows
<Rudolf> Fisico: ou do windows acessar o linux?
<Fisico> do linux, minha maquina, acessar o wiindows do laboratório
<Rudolf> Fisico: o windows não tem servidor ssh free (até onde sei)
<Rudolf> Fisico: o protocolo para conexão
<Rudolf> Fisico: é RDP
<Rudolf> Fisico: instale o rdesktop
<Rudolf> Fisico: no linux
<Rudolf> Fisico: e execute
<Fisico> hum
<Fisico> num tinha um openssh uma coisa assim?
<Rudolf> Fisico: rdesktop -g 1024x728 ip_do_windows
<Fisico> no linux
<Rudolf> Fisico: no linux
<Fisico> mas eu num tenho q instalar um programa no windows para me dar o acesso Rudolf ?
<Fisico> mas eu num tenho q instalar um programa no windows para me dar o acesso Rudolf ?
<Fisico> mesmo q seja por telnet
<Rudolf> Fisico: maquina crua?
<Rudolf> Fisico: sim
<Rudolf> Fisico: precisa habilitar o telnet
<Fisico> hum
<Rudolf> Fisico: precisa habilitar o rdp
<Fisico> num é melhor instalar o putty?
<Rudolf> Fisico: mas nao tem nada a ver com ssh
<Fisico> lá
<Rudolf> Fisico: cara
<Rudolf> Fisico: putty é o cliente
<Rudolf> Fisico: openssh o serviço (sshd)
<Fisico> eentendi
<Rudolf> Fisico: openssh também o cliente (ssh)
<Rudolf> Fisico: o putty lá, vai ser colocar o cliente no servidor
<Fisico> entendi, enttão o putty é só o client
<Rudolf> Fisico: não faz sentido
<Rudolf> Fisico: exato
<Fisico> q q eu instalo lá então, só habilito o telnet?
<Rudolf> Fisico: vc é bom em comand prompt?
<Fisico> Rudolf: pouco
<Rudolf> Fisico: então blza, telnet vai te dar somente o prompt do windows
<Rudolf> Fisico: sem falar que é extremamente inseguro
<Rudolf> Fisico: se vc quer menuzinhos, use o rdp
<Fisico> nossa
<Fisico> tá, vou procurar Rudolf , obrigado
<Rudolf> telnet é um ssh antiiiigo
<Fisico> hum
<Fisico> obrigado Rudolf
<Ursinha> Fisico, acho que existem programas ssh server pra windows
<Fisico> então, eu to tentando lembrar, mas para colocar lá como server
<Fisico> o windows
<Rudolf> Ursinha: existe sim
<Rudolf> Ursinha: mas até onde sei, pago
<Rudolf> Ursinha: assim como nfs
<Rudolf> Ursinha: e outra, vai conectar em ssh e digitar startx?
<Ursinha> Rudolf, eu só respondi a questão de ter ou não ssh server pra windows :)
<Ursinha> pq tem, tem até uns que não são pagos
<Ursinha> mas não serve pro que ele precisa fazer
<Fisico> Rudolf: Ursinha  me lembrei q usava esse http://www.baixaki.com.br/download/ssh-secure-shell.htm
<Ursinha> o que vc falou é melhor :)
<Fisico> mas esse é em windows
<Fisico> e para cliente
<Fisico> ainda
<Fisico> :(
<MarconM> Ursinha,
<MarconM> eu arrumei o script para te passar e voce nao me deu mais atenção
<Ursinha> MarconM, eu num recebi link de nada, achei que vc tava mandando eu me virar com o google
<Ursinha> hauhauhauhauah
<MarconM> kkkkkkk
<MarconM> Ursinha, bm capaz
<MarconM> q eu ia fazer isso
<MarconM> eu tava arrumando ele ... ele é antigo
<Ursinha> sei lá, vc tava ocupado né
<Ursinha> acontece
<MarconM> eu estava alterando ele ... par
<MarconM> Ursinha, capaz ...
<MarconM> Ursinha, eu mudei ele para o ubuntu
<MarconM> ele vai instalar automatico ae
<MarconM> =)
<Ursinha> que belezinha
<Ursinha> :)
<Fisico> xo aloçar e já voltoo
<Fisico> abraços
<Ursinha> eu peguei uma configuração num github aleatorio na intenret
<Ursinha> abraços Fisico
<Fisico> abraços
<MarconM> Ursinha, sim ... mas o meu esta completo
<MarconM> xmobar xmonad.hs
<Ursinha> então pode mandar :)
<MarconM> ja tem status de memoria bateria processador
<MarconM> uheauheuehuaa
<MarconM> Ursinha, esta tudo em casa
<MarconM> tenho que pegar la
<Ursinha> po, faz propaganda e depois não entrega? ahuahauhauha
<Ursinha> brincadeira
<MarconM> kkkkkkk
<MarconM> claro
<Ursinha> depois vc me manda, por favor?
<MarconM> cliente com agua na boca
<MarconM> Ursinha, sim
<MarconM> eu te mandei aquele dia
<MarconM> mas nao me deu mais atenção
<Ursinha> MarconM, eu não recebi nada, mes o
<Ursinha> mesmo
<Ursinha> achei que vc estivesse ocupado
<Ursinha> ficou tudo certo
<MarconM> eu até fiz uma vm
<MarconM> para testar antes de te mandar
<Ursinha> orra
<Ursinha> que trabalho...
<Ursinha> foi mal, eu não recebi de verdade
<Ursinha> não ignorei não
<mwallacesd> E ae galerinha do Mal, beleza?
<mwallacesd> Hello there, how are you evil guys???
<mwallacesd> =P
<icefusion> e aew
<Sorentto> tardeeee gente boa...
<Sorentto> oia eu com duvida novamente..
<Sorentto> alguem ai sabe como posso colocar mais de 2 palavras para excluir com a opção -v do grep? ( exemplo: grep -v palavra1 palavra2, etc)
<celso> tem alguma parte do smb.conf do ubuntu que limita uma conexao por vez?
<celso> criei um grupo e adcionei dois usuarios ,mas so um consegue acesso
<celso> só adicionei algumas linha no final do smb.conf
<celso> http://pastebin.com/ZnuDXb36
<celso> adicionei os usuarios ao grupo tb.
<celso> trevo:x:1001:
<celso> beatriz:x:1002:
<celso> loterico:x:1003:beatriz,trevo
<xuxuco> ola
<xuxuco> Ricardo__
<xuxuco> funfou
<xuxuco> ontem
<xuxuco> :D
<xuxuco> instalei o pulseaudio
<xuxuco> apartir dakele tutorial
<xuxuco> ficou de boa
<mwallacesd> Sorentto, ja consutou o man do grep? $ man grep ou http://unixhelp.ed.ac.uk/CGI/man-cgi?grep
<xuxuco> pow
<xuxuco> nao entendo pq o debian nao vem com pulse ja pre instalado
<xuxuco> deixam akele alsa q funfa toskamente
<PunkBelle> boa tarde!
<PunkBelle> celso =O**
<PunkBelle> celso,  vc sabe do bixiguento do sidney???
<xuxuco> pra quem nao conhece esse é meu home office caseiro ultra hax0r http://s8.postimage.org/ydldo8fec/IMG00054.jpg
<Sorentto> mwallacesd cara seguinte... se eu coloco -v palavra | -v palavra | -v palavra vira... eu to querendo é melhorar o comando para ficar algo -v {palavra,palavra,palavra}
<Sorentto> ops.. esqueci de continuar o raciocinio
<Sorentto> se eu colocar o | e sempre colocar o grep -v e a palavra vira... da certo
<Sorentto> o que eu to querendo é nao gerar uma linha de codigo gigantesca e não usar shell pois uso esse comando num ambiente de produção onde não posso criar uma shell.
<Sorentto> se facilita a ideia... eu tenho um filtro já para me mostrar os logs de emails, agora to criando o segundo e preciso eliminar cestas infomações.
<Sorentto> certas*
<xGrind> vendo a Ursinha no papo de buteco *_*
<insano> xGrind, quem participa do ubuntubrsc?
<xGrind> insano: to vendo o papo da semana passada. ta a Ursinha, tiago hillebrandt, marta, ayrton e o ivan.
<xGrind> mas só vejo o tiago e a ursinha aki no canal. os outros eu nunca vi ;x
<insano> legal saber disso
<ftptiago> Óla estou aqui pela primeira vez!
<xGrind> ftptiago: seja bem vindo :D
<xGrind> insano: hj tem papo de buteco ao vivo. hj eu assisto :D
<ftptiago> Obrigado!
<ftptiago> xGrind: Obrigado!
<ftptiago> xGrind: tem papo de buteco, qual horario e link
<insano> xGrind, blz
<visique> galera como eu sei qual programa ta pedindo acesso root?
<visique> ta pulando na tela aquela mensagem edindo pra botar a senha de root só
<ftptiago> Gostaria de saber o link para o Papo de buteco e o horario.
<Geowany> ftptiago deve ser aqui: https://plus.google.com/+Ubuntu-BR-SC
<ftptiago> Geowany: Valeu!
<Geowany> ftptiago: nossa...to vendo aqui nesse ultimo hangout...fiquei sem acreditar no que ouvi
<ftptiago> Geowany: o que ?
<Geowany> ftptiago: que o ubuntu server é mais rápido que o debian
<ftptiago> Geowany: acho que poder ser mesmo, mais depende para que fins esta sendo usado
<Geowany> ftptiago: minha experiência com ubuntu server não foi muito legal...cheguei a instalar em um servidor proxy e o processo do squid simplesmente morria quando eu solicitava um reload ou restart
<ftptiago> Geowany: não entendo muito de debian mais sei que o ubuntu tem uma resposta bem rapida
<Geowany> ftptiago: eu só confio nas versões LTS
<ftptiago> Geowany: ainda não testei servidores de proxy mais acredito que possa ser algo relacionado com permissões
<ftptiago> Geowany: Teste então esta versão Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Geowany> ftptiago: hehehe...na época eu não tinha muito tempo pra ficar testando porque a assessoria tecnica pedia as coisas pra ontem!
<ftptiago> Geowany: Este é o mal de todas as empresas, querem as coisas para ontem
<Ricardo__> se nao for assim vira a bangu
<ftptiago> Ricardo__: Sim dever ter uma serta preção porem quando você tem tempo para pesquisar as coisas ficam muito mais claras e funcionais
<Ricardo__> pois eh
<Geowany> ftptiago: mas eu já tinha um servidor em produção pra esse serviço
<Geowany> inclusive, eles estão de pé até hoje
<ftptiago> seria uma oção criar um clone deste servidor e alterar só o necessario
<ftptiago> opção
<ftptiago> Geowany: seria uma opção criar um clone deste servidor e alterar só o necessario
<Ursinha> tenho mais nada pra fazer, vou ficar aqui
<Ursinha> e ai gente, tudo bem?
<Ursinha> tão com alguma duvida, precisando de alguma coisa
<Ursinha> quer que conte uma piada
<insano> Ursinha, vc participa do ubuntubrsc?
<Ursinha> insano, participo a distancia
<Ursinha> eu participo onde tem coisa pra ser participada
<Ursinha> :P
<insano> tem lógica
<Ursinha> :)
<insano> legal, sempre leio o blog
<insano> queria sugerir um tema
<Kazenin> oi Ursinha tudo ótimo e vc
<Kazenin> to aqui vendo vc no hangout da semana passada ;)
<Ursinha> insano, é só participar que a gente le as perguntas das pessoas e responde no ar
<Ursinha> ~no ar~
<Ursinha> Kazenin, tá me vendo falar m**** hauahauha
<Kazenin> falando pra não usar versão versão Alpha
<Kazenin> =D
<Ursinha> não em máquina de produção
<Ursinha> :P
<Kazenin> sim sim, esqueci de citar essa parte
<Kazenin> Ursinha: vc está no hangout de hoje tb ?
<Ursinha> estarei sim
<Kazenin> estará*
<xuxuco> Ursinha
<xuxuco> vc mama forte
<xuxuco> no sabugo?
<Kazenin> oO
<Ursinha> xuxuco, sem baixaria
<Ursinha> ah tá
<Ursinha> :)
<Ursinha> não confundir ubuntu-br com casa da luz vermelha :P
<Ursinha> ainda vem chorar em pvt...
<Ursinha> então gente
<Ursinha> insano, que tema vc queria sugerir?
<insano> Ursinha, elementary os luna
<Kazenin> oO
<Ursinha> insano, perguntaram disso semana passada
<Ursinha> só não sei se deu tempo de falar
<insano> xD foi mal
<Kazenin> xuxuco tomou no final do tubo
<Ursinha> não não
<Ursinha> pode perguntar de novo
<insano> OK
<Kazenin> Ursinha: e o projeto ubuntu + android? falaram disso será ?
<Ursinha> acho que sim
<Ursinha> quem seria bom pra responder não vai estar lá hoje
<Ursinha> que é o rsalveti
<Ursinha> ele é kernel developer e tal
<insano> Ursinha, quem de lá frequenta o ubuntu-br?
<Ursinha> o canal?
<insano> sim
<Ursinha> acho que o rbelem
<Ursinha> o tiagoscd, que não tá aqui agora
<Ursinha> não sei mais
<Ursinha> eu XD
<insano> hehe, blz
<insano> Ursinha, como tema seria interessante divulgar o canal
<Ursinha> o lance é que é assim
<Ursinha> o canal é um meio de contribuir igual os outros
<Ursinha> tem gente que contribui mas não tem tempo de ficar aqui
<Kazenin> Ursinha: falar do êxodo do IRC para os IM com borboletas purpurinadas voando
<Ursinha> eu percebi que o canal tem servido bastante pra porta de entrada
<Ursinha> LOL
<Ursinha> o irc ainda vive
<Ursinha> !
<insano> Ursinha, that's the point
<Ursinha> ficar aqui exige tempo
<Ursinha> insano, mas é uma boa idéia
<Kazenin> viver vive, no balão de O², mas vive
<Ursinha> ahauhau
<Ursinha> nem é tanto
<Kazenin> eu sei, os gringos valorizam muito mais que os brazucas
<Ursinha> pode não ser o meio de comunicação principal pro usuario final, mas o desenvolvimento tá todo aqui
<Ursinha> na oftc, na freenode
<Ursinha> mesmo fora, ninguem que é usuario final usa irc mais igual usava uns 20 anos atrás
<Kazenin> o canal #ubuntu é até a tampa de gente 1000+ usuários
<insano> Ursinha, exatamente, a ideia é trazer essa galera pra cá
<Ursinha> Kazenin, é pq é do mundo inteiro, se vc for nos canais regionais, tem o tanto de gente que tem aqui
<insano> devs
<Ursinha> insano, devs brasileiros?
<insano> isso
<Kazenin> Ursinha: de 40mi de brazucas que usam pcs, 47 usuários somente ?  é disso que eu falo
<Ursinha> Kazenin, eu entendo o que vc quer dizer
<Ursinha> eu estou querendo dizer só que se vc olhar o #ubuntu e achar que aquilo é muito mais (proporcionalmente) do que é aqui, não é bem verdade
<Ursinha> lá tem gente do mundo inteirinho
<ftptiago> Acho que deveria fazer mais propaganda do blog e mostra alguns videos de como utilizar o ubuntu.
<ftptiago> assim novos adeptos surgiram
<Kazenin> eu e o Geowany já batemos muita cabeça pra "catequizar" usuários, mas hoje o foco mudou, não é chefe?
<Ursinha> LOL
<Kazenin> eu aprendi muito mais depois que eu larguei essa "guerra"
<Ursinha> o problema é que tem gente que prefere morrer a mudar velhos hábitos
<Ursinha> eu disse isso pro Geowany
<Ursinha> então esse tipo de gente cansa um pouco
<Kazenin> eu só ensino pra aqueles que querem aprender mesmo...
<Geowany> opa
<Geowany> Kazenin: nem tinha te visto na área
<Geowany> to vendo aqui o hangout da galera de SC
<Kazenin> me too
<Geowany> Kazenin: rapaz...o Hille é vizinho da Ursinha?
<Kazenin> 1:47:00
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> tmb to aí
<Geowany> to em 1:46
<Kazenin> Ursinha: que diacho de papo de buteco de 4h ??
<Kazenin> hahahhahahaha
<Geowany> Kazenin: eles reclamam mais da oi do que falam de ubuntu
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<ftptiago> a questão é que um video postado pode atingir milhões, e com uma boa apresentação tudo fica mais facio
<Kazenin> Geowany: da NET e da GVT tb
<Ursinha> olha no que vcs prestam atenção, po
<Ursinha> hahahahaha
<ftptiago> o papo de buteco esta ajudando muitos a compreender o mundo linux
<Geowany> ftptiago: eu ando escrevendo uma "saga"
<Geowany> "conhecendo o linux"
<Geowany> falando um pouco desde quando comecei usar
<Geowany> Kazenin: to vendo aqui o hille falando de users win x lnx
<Geowany> Kazenin: que os users win tem trauma de update e lnx não...
<ftptiago> Geowany: Ótimo ideia.
<Geowany> Kazenin: eu não concordo tanto com isso, sou bem conservador...
<Kazenin> Geowany: inclusive qdo se tem banda de 1mbps né
<Geowany> Kazenin: só parti pro debian testing por causa do hedgewars, deu preguiça de persuadir o hedgewars pra ficar num dir "a la gobolinux"
<Kazenin> Ursinha: religião ?? boa boa
<Kazenin> Ursinha: o Geowany escreveu um post sobre isso
<Kazenin> Ursinha: http://softwarelivre-ac.org/areas/ubuntu/2-linux/59-ubuntu-e-religiao.html
<Geowany> Ursinha: sobre o Ubuntu dos cristãos, satanistas e muçulmanos
<Geowany> hehehehehee
<Geowany> Kazenin: cara, vou fazer um update bacana nesse post
<Geowany> andei usando algumas aplicações
<Geowany> tava lendo o alcorão nesses dias...kkkkkkk
<Kazenin> =D
<Kazenin> ixi, caiu a transmissão kkk
<Kazenin> 1:58:05
<Geowany> Kazenin: o Hille falando de um comentário sobre uma forma de converter usuários com argumentos de que se pode acessar pornografia sem pegar virus
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> aí outro cara no hangout falou: "é verdade"
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> eu ri!
<Kazenin> a Oi caiu!
<Geowany> Kazenin: tão falando aí do secure boot né?
<Kazenin> sim
<Kazenin> o famoso tiro no pé da MS
<Geowany> nossa cara...que ridículo isso..onde já se viu ter que pedir autorização pra usar um sistema "seguro" que foi assinado..
<Geowany> quem é a MS pra falar de segurança?
<Kazenin> é a empresa que usa alguma distro pra empacotar os buildings dela
<Geowany> Kazenin: acho engraçado é a galera que curte tecnologia la pela universidade falando que o "windows 8 tá muito bom"
<Kazenin> claro né? gastaram 4, 5k numa máquina recente pra jogar o Call of duty MW3 ou o Crisis, tá bom mesmo
<Geowany> Kazenin: eu to rodando mw3 até o talo aqui
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Kazenin> =D
<Geowany> Kazenin: cara , não sei pq esse maldito roda quadrado aqui no wine
<Geowany> Kazenin: rapaz...sequestraram a Ursinha?
<Ursinha> to aqui
<Geowany> Kazenin: sim cara...fala pq tu sumiu mesmo...
<Geowany> ta trampando no interior?
<Ursinha> nossa, o windows 8 tá pior do que tomar cerveja morna sem gas
<Kazenin> não brow, falei aquilo pra fugir de umas tretas
<Kazenin> fui umas duas vezes só
<Kazenin> é o SERPRO que consome a minha vida
<Geowany> Kazenin: rapaz...vai rolar uma guerra lá na TI
<Geowany> os dois sobreviventes vão pra uma viagem no Chile
<Geowany> um encontro com as IFES da américa latina
<Kazenin> IFES ?
<Geowany> Instituições Federais de Ensino Superior
<Geowany> o nome do evento é EduTIC 2012
<Kazenin> eu vou pra Manaus mês que vem fazer um curso de Zabbix
<Geowany> http://www.eduticchile.cl/
<Kazenin> e em Janeiro Belém fazer um de Bacula
<Geowany> Kazenin: tb né...vc ta num lugar uqe respira SL
<Geowany> Kazenin: eu vou pra luta quando tiver oportunidade
<Geowany> ja falei hoje em labs rodando Ubuntu
<Kazenin> deixa sair de novo brow e eu te aviso
<Geowany> Kazenin: o problema é o Unity...
<Kazenin> pra gente trabalhar juntos lá
<Geowany> Kazenin: não pow..quero ficar pela UFAC mesmo
<Kazenin> dar um gás naquele negócio, os caras são mto fraquinho
<Kazenin> os daqui né..
<Geowany> Kazenin: eu to querendo mudar de curso, acho que te falei né
<Kazenin> de de PVH pra frente... só cabra bom
<Geowany> como teve esse rolo da greve...nem vai fazer mt diferença mesmo
<Kazenin> tá fugindo de TI como o cão foge da cruz né?
<Geowany> Kazenin: to cara...
<Kazenin> vai pra que curso? filosofia ?
<Geowany> Kazenin: isso
<Geowany> to pensando...o povo da historia lá não tem muito peito pra argumentar nada
<Kazenin> na sinal?
<Geowany> sinal?
<Geowany> não pow...na UFAC mesmo
<Kazenin> é, instituo de filosofia e teologia
<Kazenin> ah tá
<Kazenin> foi mal
<Kazenin> não sabia que lá tinha
<Geowany> Kazenin: to querendo virar uma traça de livro mesmo
<Geowany> Kazenin: rapaz...falando em historia/filosofia...resumindo, humanas
<Geowany> Kazenin: vc viu o artigo la no GDH falando sobre redes neurais?
<Kazenin> então é brother... vou ficar na TI mesmo, tem jeito não
<Kazenin> vi
<Kazenin> e li
<Kazenin> e gostei
<Geowany> trolls vieram apedrejar o artigo do cara
<Geowany> falando que não querem ver isso no gdh...fala sério, cara!
#ubuntu-br 2012-09-01
<Geowany> os caras querem ver artigo sobre tecnologia isoladamente, como se tecnologia não fizesse um impacto imenso no comportamento social
<Kazenin> falando em comportamento social
<Geowany> aí é nessas horas que a Ursinha me bane! kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Kazenin> o serpro tá numa campanha feroz pra aposentar a velharada, que não tá acompanhando o ritmo da empresa
<Kazenin> querem sangue novo
<Kazenin> ou seja, Linux guys
<Geowany> Kazenin: meu lance vai ser tentar mudar alguma coisa por lá mesmo
<Geowany> Kazenin: vai dar certo, devagar eu vou mudando
<Geowany> começo pelos labs
<Geowany> já falei com um cara lá sobre um sistema que roda no win
<Geowany> pra ele ver a possibilidade de rodar via ts
<Geowany> TS dessa vez é o TS que tu está pensando mesmo! kkkk
<Kazenin> haosoashauo
<Kazenin> Ursinha: e o Unity? tá aprovado por vc ?
<Geowany> Kazenin: rapaz, eu testei o Ubuntu com Unity
<Geowany> Kazenin: minha opinião vai pra saga "conhecendo o Linux"
<Geowany> Kazenin: a Ursinha tá nem aí pra "nóis"
<Kazenin> kd o capitulo 3 lá no slac ?
<Geowany> Kazenin: vou fazer pow! kkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> Kazenin: rapaz...achei que tu ia recusar minhas opiniões, por isso fiz o blog à parte
<Kazenin> eu hein.. de jeito nenhum
<Kazenin> tô com 3 posts pra mandar pra lá
<Kazenin> vpn pptp integrada a ldap
<Geowany> Kazenin: o chapter III é sobre o slackware né?
<Kazenin> ssh usando certificado digital do serpro (puxa-saco)
<Kazenin> Geowany: sim
<Ursinha> Geowany, eu to vendo a conversa de vcs, ué
<Ursinha> :)
<Geowany> Kazenin: rapaz, os badecos lá no ex-trampo
<Geowany> o cara coloca um avatar de debian estilo matrix...e depois fica me enchendo o saco pra criar uma chave de vpn
<Kazenin> ¬¬'
<Kazenin> pseudo-pinguim
<Kazenin> a honra foi pro saco, igual caxumba
<Ursinha> Kazenin, agora que vi a sua pergunta
<Ursinha> Kazenin, então agora eu gosto sim
<Geowany> eu tenho vergonha de uns caras que inventam de entrar na área de TI e ficam achando que tudo se resolve com poucos clicks de mouse
<Ursinha> Kazenin, quando saiu eu detestei, mas percebi que pra usar eu tinha que esquecer os paradigmas que eu já conhecia
<Ursinha> eu acho que a interface que vc usa não é o problema, Geowany, o problema é vc não saber nada do que está acontecendo por baixo dos panois
<Ursinha> panos
<Geowany> Ursinha: eu to feliz com o KDE aqui
<Geowany> ele parou de comer os recursos da minha máquina
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, =]
<Kazenin> Geowany: tá ligado que o rsalveti e a Ursinha são husband and wife né?
<Ursinha> Geowany, o meu comentário foi pro que vc falou do pessoal dos cliques de mouse
<Ursinha> acho que o povo não sabe :)
<Geowany> Ursinha: pois é...
<Kazenin> Ursinha: ouvi dizer que nos eventos vc chama muita atenção... quem me falou disso foi o coringao
<vitorlobo> Patricia, kernel , etc boa noite
<vitorlobo> gripe fuerte tensa
<vitorlobo> powerfull
<Geowany> Ursinha: mas isso não é se tratando de usuários
<Ursinha> vitorlobo, meio copo de suco de limão, uma colher de mel e um pouco de café :P
<Ursinha> receita do curandeiro da floresta
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, -.- nananananao vc trampa pra canonical
<Kazenin> inclusive pq todo nerd/geek fica doido ao ver uma mulher bonita resolvendo tudo no "muque"
<Ursinha> resolve que é uma beleza
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, teve q descer pela guela admita
<Geowany> Ursinha: Administradores tem por obrigação saber o que acontece pro baixo do sistema
<Ursinha> vitorlobo, e daí? :)
<Ursinha> o que, o unity?
<vitorlobo> :P
<Ursinha> de jeito nenhum :)
<vitorlobo> é
<Ursinha> Geowany, eu concordo
<Ursinha> plenamente
<Geowany> Ursinha: agora usuário não...usuário não é nem pra pegar em terminal
<vitorlobo> mas geralmente as pessoas ligam o ubuntu a interface gráfica isso é errado
<Ursinha> é que o ubuntu desktop é o ubuntu com unity
<vitorlobo> tanto q podem usar ubuntu com uma variedade extensa de interfaces graficas
<Geowany> Ursinha: nos proximos artigos da saga "conhecendo o linux" vou até falar sobre isso
<vitorlobo> eu mesmo to usando ubuntu 12.04 com lxde
<Geowany> Ursinha: instalei linux no pc da minha mãe
<Geowany> ela ta usando o Debian atualmente!
<Ursinha> vitorlobo, lubuntu :)
<Geowany> morram de inveja, minha véia usa debian kkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, no caso é ubuntu mesmo...pq assim..xubuntu é diferente de ubuntu com xfce4
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, por incrivel q pareça...xfce desktop é mais pesado
<Geowany> mas ela não fica pirando na batatinha com o terminal né...ela ta com um KDE bacaninha lá
<kernel> vitorlobo, ae
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, eu ja n sei o lubuntu rs
<Ursinha> vitoravelino, o lubuntu pra mim era o ubuntu com lxde
<Ursinha> o xubuntu é ubuntu com xfce
<Ursinha> não?
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, deveria ser rs
<Ursinha> não to entendendo nada
<Ursinha> hahahaha
<Geowany> aí Kazenin, na boa...vou tirar esse quassel...não consigo usar esse cliente de irc
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, se vc baixar e instalar o xubuntu e depois instalar em outra maquina o ubuntu com xfce vc sente a diferença
<Ursinha> nossa... que bizarro isso
<vitorlobo> Ursinha,  a interface nao é a mesma...o xfce desktop nao é igual ao xfce4
<Geowany> Ursinha: o pior é que é verdade
<Kazenin> Geowany: e o Konversation, tá podre ?
<Ursinha> vcs já falaram com o pessoal que mantém essas versões pra ver o pq isso acontece?
<Geowany> o meta-pacote do lubuntu e do xubuntu são diferentes do lxde e xfce instalados "avulsos"
<Ursinha> as vezes tem algo que poderia beneficiar todo mundo que usa
<Geowany> somente isso...nada mais
<Ursinha> então... mas precisa falar pra mais gente... senão o negócio não vai se resolver sozinho
<Ursinha> se consertar direto no lubuntu/xubuntu, quem usa vai se beneficiar
<Geowany> Ursinha, Kazenin, vitorlobo: o que vcs estão achando da ascensão da essência do bom e velho conectiva no top do distrowatch?
<vitorlobo> Geowany, vc diz...mandriva? ou o conectiva mesmo?
<Ursinha> Geowany, distrowatch não é métrica, e eu não sabia disso :)
<Geowany> vitorlobo: pode ser...
<Kazenin> pois é
<Kazenin> essência
<vitorlobo> mandriva hoje ta sendo mantido completamente pela comunidade né?
<Geowany> por isso falei "essência"
<vitorlobo> lembro de ter lido q a empresa foi a falencia
<Geowany> é como se essa distro morresse e reencarnasse de vez enquando...
<Kazenin> o Pai dos Pais se mantem ali, o Debian
<vitorlobo> prevejo uma leva de fan boys invadindo o arch
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> prevejo nao....ja ta acontecendo
<Ursinha> eu ainda acho que o arch abriga os orfãos do gentoo e slackware
<Geowany_Quassel> o arch linux nunca me atraiu...
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, é!
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, saca só que maldade https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/207071_490955720917023_309094080_n.jpg
<vitorlobo> rs quero aprender a fazer isso ai
<vitorlobo> ter uma morte feliz de diabetes
<Ursinha> gente
<Kazenin> manda aí Ursinha
<Ursinha> subiu umas formigas aqui só de pensar
<Ursinha> no doce ali
<vitorlobo> Ursinha,  auahhuaahuahahuahuahuahuaa
<Ursinha> :P
<geowany> Kazenin: chega deu uma diferença na leitura
<geowany> Kazenin: aquele quassel é ruim demais pra ler
<vitorlobo> Ursinha,  a receita http://anamariabraga.globo.com/home/receitas/receitas.php?id_rec=7429
<vitorlobo> Ursinha,  o algoritmo quer dizer
<Ursinha> XD
<Kazenin> geowany: Konversation?
<geowany> Kazenin: /version geowany
<Kazenin> não
<Kazenin> isso é kinder ovo
<geowany> alias, /ctcp geowany version
<Kazenin> sabia
<Kazenin> surpresa do demo
<kernel> kkkkkkk
<kernel> esse cara inventa de tudo
<kernel> ubuntero
<kernel> lol
<vitorlobo> kernel,  tem interesse em aprender python?
<kernel> porque?
<kernel> rapaz..
<vitorlobo> curiosidade
<kernel> dizem que é bom
<kernel> sempre é bom se aprender algo que nao sabemos
<vitorlobo> uahauhauhauh
<vitorlobo> kernel,  https://dl.dropbox.com/u/98397345/intro.webm
<geowany> Kazenin: os caras falando em python aí
<vitorlobo> kernel, aproveita que de graça...nem injeção na testa
<Kazenin> python 3
<geowany> o sisteminha da apuração dos votos da eleição da reitoria foi feito em python
<vitorlobo> vamo fazer um programinha ant-corrupção ae
<kernel> vitorlobo, vai logo fazendo propaganda do blot bixo safado
<kernel> blog*
<vitorlobo> instala neuro receptores no sujeito
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> e bipa
<vitorlobo> "ladrão, ladrão, ladrão"
<vitorlobo> baseado no detector de mentiras
<vitorlobo> rs
<Kazenin> geowany: quem é o python man lá?
<geowany> Kazenin: to em 2:23h
<geowany> Kazenin: todos os devs kkkkkkkk
<Kazenin> aqui 2:50:00
<geowany> rapaz...
<vitorlobo> kernel, a safadesa é interente ao homem nobre jovem
<Kazenin> todos ?
<geowany> tao flaando do unity aqui
<geowany> Kazenin: cara, eu associo um pouco isso com a filosofia
<Kazenin> aqui em games
<vitorlobo> *inerente
<geowany> Kazenin: sabe pq falam tanto no nietzsche?
<Kazenin> não
<geowany> Kazenin: com o passar das eras, o homem tem oscilado entre Deus e o Homem
<geowany> Kazenin: quando estão no auge "Deus", o lance é partir pra ficar viajando na metafísica...coisa que não podemos ter argumentos concretos..
<geowany> Kazenin: o Nietzsche fez esse lance de dar um tapa em todo mundo mandando se voltarem pro que está debaixo do nariz ao invés de ficar viajando na maionese com metafísica
<geowany> Kazenin: fazendo essa analogia, acho que tá na hora da comunidade parar de ficar viajando na maionese com ambiente grafico e se voltar pra aplicações em si
<geowany> Kazenin: acho que isso já está acontecendo, mas aos poucos
<Kazenin> muito aos poucos
<Kazenin> isso se vê nos bate papos por aí
<Kazenin> fóruns, listas de discussão etc
<vitorlobo> na real você nao pode falar de meta-física sem antes abordar os conceitos inerentes da psico-soma-neura-radioatividade-imutavel das cadeias imunológicas que reativam as áreas mais abstratas e conceituais da intelectualidade humana....são assuntos extremamentes extensos e complicados mas que estudando a teoria da fisica aplicada na quimica eletroneuro cambial, você consegue resultados extremamente empírico
 * vitorlobo rindo
<vitorlobo> kernel, interage ai
<kernel> coisa de louco
<kernel> Terra chamando!
<geowany> Kazenin: por isso às vezes eu acho foda falar alguma coisa por aqui...
<kernel> kkkkkkkk
 * vitorlobo rindo muito
<Kazenin> trollagem mode ON
<Kazenin> tsc tsc tsc
<kernel> troll time!
<vitorlobo> é muita intelectualidade para interagir sobre o assunto
<geowany> vitorlobo: talvez...
<vitorlobo> Freud quem o diga
<vitorlobo> geowany, nao me diga q vc entendeu o ponto?
<Ursinha> ó gente, tá meio offtopic, não tá não?... esse tipo de assunto leva a morte muitas vezes
 * vitorlobo rindo
<geowany> Ursinha: só tentei fazer uma analogia sob minha perspectiva
<vitorlobo> Ursinha,  um hacker de kernel faleceu recentemente ai....la que era envolvido no conectiva...eu pensei logo...coitada da ursinha...ficou viuva
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, lembrei  q teu namarido é um dos
<geowany> mas agora estou lembrando que o vitorlobo é o cara que uma vez falou aqui que o BrOffice é perfeito e abria docx  sem dar problema nas tabelas
<Ursinha> ele é, mas ele tá bem vivo
<vitorlobo> rs
<Ursinha> gente sem trolar hein
<vitorlobo> geowany, deixe de ser rancoroso
<vitorlobo> >|
<geowany> Kazenin: vivo aí ainda?
<Kazenin> tô
<Kazenin> vendo o offtopic e com medo de levar ban
<geowany> Kazenin: pois é, vc viu a interface né?
<geowany> não vi tanta diferença de 2007 pra cá...
<vitorlobo> Ursinha,  deixa eu te perguntar uma coisa.... esse canal tem algo haver com a canonical diretamente?
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, curiosidade
<Ursinha> não tem
<Kazenin> 2007? e de 2000 ?
<Ursinha> é mantido pela comunidade
<geowany> Kazenin: de 2007 pra cá...
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, quem q mantém Andre_Gondim online?
<geowany> vc viu mt diferença entra a "interface" ?
<Kazenin> geowany: eu posso falar de 20 anos pra cá... veio mudar há pouco com o touch
<kernel> vitorlobo, tou estudando TEOLOGIA! muito bom.. ;)
<vitorlobo> kernel,  vc ta falando sério?
<kernel> sim ;P
<vitorlobo> kernel,  pvt
<Ursinha> vitorlobo, não sei
<geowany> Kazenin: a interface tá mudando um pouco agora né...agora...e as apps?
<Kazenin> mudou um pouco tb
<Kazenin> o grande ficou pequeno e o pequeno fica minusculo
<Kazenin> em termos de hardware e software
<Kazenin> o problema é até onde isso modifica o modo das pessoas pensarem
<Kazenin> ou não pensarem
<geowany> e aí vitorlobo, parou de rir?
<Kazenin> geowany: vc que é o usuário avançado de BrOffice/ApacheOpenOffice/LibreOffice ?
<geowany> Kazenin: não sou ignorante o suficiente pra defender as suítes livres no momento em que abrem arquivos feitos pelo msoffice
<geowany> Kazenin: não trato mais SL como religião
<geowany> Ursinha: e o outro hangout?
<Kazenin> nem deveríamos ter feito isso, foi uma perca de tempo grande
<Ursinha> geowany, logo mais estaremos ao vivo
<geowany> Kazenin: e bote perda de tempo nisso
<Kazenin> geowany: os caras já estão falando de Apple e BSD
<geowany> Kazenin: rapaz...a turma vai rir quando verem esse comentário do vitorlobo
<geowany> empirismo e metafísica
<geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Kazenin> Ursinha: o maridao mete a porrada na Apple hein? hahahhaha
<geowany> Kazenin: ta rolando agora?
<geowany> manda o link aí
<Kazenin> não... to vendo da semana passa ainda
<geowany> Kazenin: ele deve ter uma péssima experiencia com produtos da apple
<geowany> Kazenin: to vendo aqui o hille falando que estupraram o notebook pelo bootloader kkkkkkkk
<Kazenin> aqui tão falando agora do LibreOffice
<Kazenin> 3:16:40
<geowany> é aquele vídeo ainda?
<Kazenin> sim
<Kazenin> ixi... deu um pau...
<geowany> Kazenin: o hille entra aqui?
<geowany> e o salveti tmb?
<Kazenin> o player voltou pra 1:20:00
<Kazenin> geowany: hillebrandt raramente
<Kazenin> salveti nunca vi
<razec_> Alguem sabe se ja divulgaram o link do hangout para o Papo de Buteco #8?
<geowany> razec_: também estou esperando
<geowany> razec_: diz a Ursinha que começa daqui a pouco
<razec_> ah blz
<Ursinha> perai que já passo o link
<razec_> soh esperar entao
<razec_> se a Ursinha falou eu acredito =p
<geowany> Kazenin: sim...e como é o lance do abraço?
<geowany> tu não quer não?
<geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Kazenin> to por fora disso aí
<Kazenin> =D
<ftptiago> 22:06
<geowany> ftptiago: acho engraçado é que aquele tipo de conversa não rola aqui no irc
<geowany> por causa de trollzinhos de merda sempre enchendo o saco
<Ursinha> geowany, modere seu linguajar
<Ursinha> vc é apenas um menino
<Ursinha> quem quiser ver o hangout, comentar fazendo perguntas ->http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57Ow9KiJbxo
<geowany> Ursinha: =P
<ftptiago> demorou mais chegou
<geowany> vish...essa minha conexão não ajuda
<razec> Ursinha: thx
<ftptiago> show do bola
<geowany> Kazenin: esse teu username kkkkkkkkkk
<kernel> olha Ursinha
<kernel> no video
<kernel> kkkkkkkk
<Kazenin> pode crer
<Kazenin> geowany: sai fora
<ftptiago> webcam + ou -
<geowany> Kazenin: ta osso!
<geowany> Kazenin: ta travando muito aqui
<kernel> valeu galera do hangout
<Kazenin> fecha o torrent aí geowany
<geowany> nao tem torrent
<MarconM> Ursinha:
<MarconM> agora estou aqui em casa
<MarconM> voce quer o script
<MarconM> ?
<Ursinha> MarconM, perai que to ao vivo pra todo brasil XD
<MarconM> 0.0
<geowany> kkkkkkkk
<geowany> MarconM: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57Ow9KiJbxo
<Kazenin> Ursinha: anuncia que a galera do IRC tá te assistindo aí, deixa de ser maRvada
<MarconM> onde onde onde
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> auehauheaueaa
<Ursinha> participa lá no youtube
<Ursinha> !
<geowany> Kazenin: hein...essas travadinhas é lá mesmo ou é aqui no meu?
<Ursinha> quem quiser ver o hangout, comentar fazendo perguntas ->http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57Ow9KiJbxo
<Kazenin> geowany: é lá..
<Kazenin> Ursinha: comentei lá, nosyerg2008
<Kazenin> o Augusto campos tem é um mac lá atrás o danadim
 * MarconM ta orgulhoso de Ursinha 
<Kazenin> a Ursinha fala bem, não acham?
<MarconM> Opa
<geowany> Kazenin: é né...ela deveria falar que o acre existe e ainda por cima com ubunteros kkkk
 * Kazenin puxando o saco pra tentar trampar na canonical U.U
<Kazenin> fala aí que "o Acre" tá te assistindo Ursinha
<MarconM> kkkkkk
<geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> rsrsrsr
<geowany> ela tá nem aí pra "nóis"!
<Kazenin> =D
<ethX> Bah, bugou meu áudio
<Kazenin> funfou
<Kazenin> hasuhahsuausa
<geowany> boa pergunta do Fabrício Gomes lá nos comentários
<geowany> "em relação﻿ aos jogos pagos q a canonical decidiu trazer para o ubuntu... isso não vai de encontro à filosofia do ubuntu?"
<Kazenin> pois é, eu vi
<ethX> se vira nos 30, Ursinha
<geowany> kkkkkkkkkk
<geowany> ela se saiu bem...
<ethX> de fato, boa boa
<geowany> ta horrivel minha conexão
<geowany> hoje é sexta
<ethX> geowany, de onde vc é?
<geowany> deve tá todo mundo marcando esquema pelo facebook/msn
<geowany> ethX: acre
<geowany> rio branco
<Ursinha> não estamos :)
<geowany> Ursinha: não to falando de vcs...kkkkkkkkkkk
<ethX> hum sim
<geowany> vcs são nerds e estão num boteco virtual
<geowany> ethX: e quem não tá marcando o esquema, deve tá vendo pornografia
<ethX> haha, oh o cara aí
<geowany> ethX: to usando youtube-dl e abrindo o arquivo parcial com o vlc
<geowany> vendo um delayzinho de segundos...melhor que ficar com o vídeo travando
<ethX> que trampo hem
<ethX> tarzxvf, aloha.
<tarzxvf> aloha \o/
<geowany> xGrind: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57Ow9KiJbxo
<xGrind> geowany: kk. como sabia q eu ia procurar?
<geowany> xGrind: pq tu é nerd
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> uhum ><
<ethX> geowany, pronto, pode ficar felizinho agora
<geowany> ethX: hehehehehee
<geowany> nem deu pra ouvir legal com essa Oi xexelenta travando minha conexão
<ethX> agora ta sabendo então ;)
<Kazenin> Ursinha, eu perdi ou vc falou que no Acre há ubunteros e debianos ?
<xGrind> geowany: vai dormir feliz agora?
<geowany> xGrind: kkkkkkkkkkk
<xGrind> só eu não consigo comentar na bagaça? preconceito po kk
<Kazenin> o que foi que eu perdi ?
<geowany> Kazenin: rapaz...na parte que o hille falou, travou aqui
<Kazenin> poutz
<Kazenin> que sacanagem
<Kazenin> agora to num adsl
<Kazenin> lixo de Oi
<geowany> Kazenin: pois é...
<geowany> se não fosse tarde, eu ia lá pro link da rnp
<geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<geowany> Kazenin: se a patricia fosse dormir ou desligasse o notebook dela...
<geowany> ela ferra a banda com milhões de abas com aqueles joguinhos malditos do orkut
<geowany> Kazenin: pelo visto essa vai passar de 4 horas!
<Ricardo__> pior akeels lixo de face
<Ricardo__> mandando solicitacao pra joguinhos
<Boner> alguêm me indica um bom antivirus para o ubuntu
<geowany> Boner: camarada, você não precisa de antivirus no ubuntu
<geowany> Boner: a não ser que você precise scannear arquivos pra compartilhar com quem usa windows
<Boner> pq não preciso ?
<Boner> direto estou sendo invadido aqui
<geowany> Boner: invadido? no linux?
<Boner> sim
<geowany> Boner: como você sabe disso?
<xGrind> Boner: sudo apt-get install firestarter
<Boner> já tenho
<xGrind> como tem certeza q tá sendo invadido?
<Boner> sim
<Boner> não é tanto no linux mais no windows estou mais
<Boner> eu coloquei o zenmap
<Boner> e achei 8 portas abertas
<Boner> e os tais root kits ?
<geowany> Boner: ter portas abertas não significa necessariamente que vc está sendo invadido
<Boner> me explique então como é possivel uma invasão no ubuntu ?
<Boner> vou dar mais uma lida no google
<Boner> flw
<xGrind> Boner: nos explique :D
<xGrind> vc é um caso raro
<Boner> ehehe
<Boner> ficam aparecendo coisas estranhas
<xGrind> manda shot
<Boner> começou a dar uns problemas
<Boner> a um tempo atrás
<Boner> o kmess n funciona mais
<Boner> acho que estou sofrendo de alguma crise de insegurança
<Boner> deixa para lá
<geowany> Boner: kmess, isso aí acontece de vez enquando...geralmente quando a microsoft mexe em alguma coisa no protocolo do msn
<geowany> Boner: eu consegui conectar aqui pelo kopete mesmo
<Boner> então posso sossegar aqui ?
<geowany> Boner: pode sim...
<geowany> Boner: me fale sobre essas coisas "estranhas"
<geowany> e se vc ta usando kmess....vc ta usando kubuntu?
<allure> alguem de vcs ja tentou rodar Kaltura ou Drupal numa instancia da EC2?
<Boner> geowany,  tem uma garota que fala nas caixas de som de vez enquando
<geowany> Boner: kkkkkkkkkkk
<geowany> Boner: isso deve ser interferência...
<geowany> mas é no linux ou no windows?
<geowany> uma amiga minha reclamou disso uma vez
<Boner> ahahha
<Boner> to é ferrado
<Boner> no windows e no linux
<Boner> deve é ser uma gata e muito boa no computador
<geowany> Boner: pelo visto é interferência nas caixinhas
<Boner> tá de sacanagem ?
<geowany> to não
<Boner> ela conversa comigo
<Boner> deixa para lá
<MarconM> Ursinha:
<geowany> MarconM: ei
<vitorlobo> kernel,  so boiando ae ne
<vitorlobo> geowany,  tens rancor de minha pessoa?
<geowany> vitorlobo: não...
<vitorlobo> Patricia, acorda!
<geowany> vitorlobo: só não vi necessidade da sua tentativa de ridicularização da minha conversa
<vitorlobo> geowany,  n leve as coisas tao a serio
<vitorlobo> geowany, o.o
<geowany> vitorlobo: mas naquele momento eu estava levando
<geowany> não curto muito quando estou dando minhas "viajadas" e alguém vem tirar onda
<vitorlobo> geowany, n era minha intenção ...desculpe-me
<geowany> vitorlobo: ok, sem problemas
<geowany> mas analisando a tua trollada, empirismo não tem nada a ver com metafísica
<geowany> meus amiguinhos da filosofia que iriam rir de vc
<geowany> vitorlobo: mas na verdade eles riem de tudo, é muita maconha na mente
<geowany> vitorlobo: falando sério agora sobre a minha comparação, o que tu acha?
<vitorlobo> geowany,  rs...aquilo n foi filosofar :)
<vitorlobo> geowany,  recorte de palavras em orgem errada
<vitorlobo> geowany, na verdade eu nem tinha prestado atenção na conversa
<geowany> vitorlobo: eu acho que tá na hora de "alguém" fazer a "comunidade" botar a cabeça no lugar e parar de viajar
<geowany> vitorlobo: acho ridículo ver gerenciador de arquivo com forks...
<geowany> vitorlobo: eu não desenvolvo pn, mas acho desperdicio de tempo do pessoal brigando pra mostrar quem tem o melhor programa pra "mexer nas pastinhas..."
<vitorlobo> geowany,  rs...é que nem equipar som de carro de pobre...n tem comida em casa mas tem um somzão para mostrar para os amigos
<vitorlobo> =]
<MarconM> geowany: ei
<geowany> fala camarada MarconM!
<MarconM> geowany: e ae tudo bem
<MarconM> foi mal .. eu nao estava aqui
<geowany> relaxa...
<geowany> depois que acabou o hangout eu fiquei sem ter o que fazer kkkkkk
<MarconM> geowany: esta passando ainda o video ao vivo
<geowany> MarconM: acabou já!
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> geowany: chegou os arduino
<MarconM> hj
<MarconM> \o
<geowany> vitorlobo: kkkkkkkk...essa comparação tmb foi válida
<geowany> é mais ou menos isso aí mesmo
<geowany> rapaz...vou já instalar esse GoboLinux na VM
<MarconM> geowany: gobolinux que isso
<geowany> MarconM: uma distribuição que promete acabar com o inferno das dependências conflitantes
<MarconM> geowany: entendi
<geowany> MarconM: a estrutura de diretórios foge o padrão FHS
<MarconM> geowany: vou baixar tambem
<geowany> já usou ela vitorlobo?
<MarconM> sera q tem torrent
<geowany> MarconM: to dando boot aqui
<vitorlobo> geowany,  nao..tenho curiosidade com o gentoo só
<MarconM> foda q nao tem torrent dela
<vitorlobo> geowany,  gentoo e chunchbang
<geowany> tem 4 idiomas: ingles, "magyar", alemão e PORTUGUÊS!
<MarconM> gentoo tentei usar mas nao tive paciencia ppara iusso
<geowany> ja consegui rodar o fluxbox no gentoo
<vitorlobo> geowany,  nunca..só usei debian e ubuntu até hoje rs
<geowany> mas tmb perdi a paciência...só configurar aquela USE foi um chute nos bagos
<vitorlobo> geowany,  o ubuntu me serve bem..uso com lxde... nunca usei fedora, suse, nada...quem sabe um dia experimente rs..
<vitorlobo> entende minhas necessidades o ubuntu por enquanto
<vitorlobo> ou debian q seja
<geowany> vitorlobo: lxde é muito bom!
<geowany> tenho ele instalado na outra máquina (processador singlecore, motherboard "Pc-Shits", 512 de RAM)
<vitorlobo> mas ainda sim requer alguma configuração no openbox
<vitorlobo> mas besteira
<geowany> to revendo alguns trechos do hangout, minha conexão tava um lixo
<vitorlobo> aqui é gvt 15mbts
<MarconM> geowany: isso eu acho interessante
<geowany> esse rbelem é terrorista kkkkkkkkkkkkk...mandou a galera que tá se iniciando no aprendizado de linux usar o LFS kkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PDeK6rprA4&feature=related
<vitorlobo> LFS wtf
<vitorlobo> maluquice
<geowany> Linux From Scratch
<vitorlobo> eu to ligado
<geowany> kkkk
<vitorlobo> isso com certeza é propaganda para
<vitorlobo> "nao use linux, volte para o windows"
<vitorlobo> mostrar q o linux é mais complicado do que imaginam
<vitorlobo> alguém se familiarizar com LFS em primeiro contato
<vitorlobo> dificil
<geowany> vitorlobo: acho que LFS só tem necessidade de uso pra algo que seja muito específico
<vitorlobo> geowany,  ou pra quem quiser montar uma distro independente para tirar onda
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> "lalala tenho uma distro"
<vitorlobo> dai usam....descontinua
<vitorlobo> e fica um kurumim da vida
<vitorlobo> a lenda do kurumim
<geowany> vitorlobo: pois é...mas aí o cara realmente montou uma distro né...kkkkkkkk pq refisefuqui até eu faço!
<vitorlobo> é
<vitorlobo> falando nisso
<geowany> acorda MarconM
<vitorlobo> o biglinux é remasterização ne?
<geowany> vitorlobo: morreu, graças a Odin!
<MarconM> geowany: diga
<vitorlobo> geowany,  biglinux morreu?
<geowany> vitorlobo: sim!
<vitorlobo> serio?
<vitorlobo> auhahuuhaa
<vitorlobo> por essa n esperava
<geowany> acho que tem no gdh
<geowany> vou procurar o link
<geowany> vitorlobo: http://www.hardware.com.br/noticias/2012-08/big-linux-descontinuado.html
<geowany> vitorlobo: se rir, vai pro inferno! kkk
<vitorlobo> geowany,  n achoq bruno foi inteligente
<geowany> vitorlobo: pois é...trabalho a toa né...
<vitorlobo> geowany,  ele poderia ter criado uma distro especifica para algo especifico ....ao invés de algo trivial
<geowany> o cara se lasca corrigindo umas coisinhas pra depois levar pedrada
<vitorlobo> "mais um "
<geowany> vitorlobo: é quem nem o Kurumin
<vitorlobo> pior
<vitorlobo> fica de olho ae
<vitorlobo> vao surgir outras
<vitorlobo> rs
<geowany> o Morimoto trouxe mt gente pro Linux com o "kuruma" que ja trazia os scripts adaptados pra nossa realidade
<geowany> vitorlobo: tu ja viu o kov trollando a galera do Librix?
<vitorlobo> hoje em dia usar linux é q nem trocar figurinha de album de futebol...fica um trocando de interface aqui, outro de papel de parede, outro de efeitos de compiz
<vitorlobo> e vai indo
<vitorlobo> geowany,  nem
<geowany> vitorlobo: http://blog.kov.eti.br/?p=53
<geowany> se tu gosta de trollada junto com tijoladas...
<geowany> acorda MarconM
<MarconM> --'
<geowany> MarconM: tá fazendo o quê? demonio!
<MarconM> geowany: cara eu to soldando uma placa aqui
<geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> montando uma placa de circuito
<MarconM> pedal de distorção
<MarconM> =)
<geowany> MarconM: tu é o unico maldito que conheço que usa ubuntu no server e openbsd no desktop...
<MarconM> aeuahueaheaa
<MarconM> entra no #xmonad
<MarconM> que vai ver um monte
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> geowany: agora esta o debian testing no notebook
<geowany> e usa esse tal de xmonad
<MarconM> com gnome 3
<MarconM> mas vou colocar o kde
<MarconM> para ver
<geowany> MarconM: eu voltei pro KDE e dei ponto final nessa putaria
<MarconM> e depois xfce
<MarconM> geowany: eu to querendo testar ele
<MarconM> ta no debian testing geowany ?
<geowany> MarconM: se a máquina for muito vagabundo eu vou ficar de LXDE mesmo
<MarconM> a minha é um I7
<geowany> MarconM: to sim...tive que ir pro testing por causa do hedgewars kkkkk
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> geowany: como q ta o kde ae
<MarconM> ?
<MarconM> geowany: como esta ... estavel ?
<geowany> MarconM: tá uma delícia!
<geowany> e tu sabe que eu sou chato né
 * MarconM sabe e muito que geowany é xato 0.0
 * MarconM curtindo disturbed - novo album =)
<MarconM> geowany:  vou instalar
<geowany> MarconM: cara...o kde do testing tá muito bom!
<MarconM> massa
<MarconM> geowany: vou testar o gobolinux
<geowany> MarconM: cara, a ideia dele é bacana
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> geowany: bom ..... to gravando o debian
<MarconM> em um cd
<MarconM> para deixar instalando
<geowany> Eu curti, inclusive por permitir vc instalar o que quiser, na versão que quiser
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> interessante
<MarconM> putz ... oque eu quero 103 dolar
<MarconM> geowany: vou instalar o debian aqui
<MarconM> flwww
<MarconM> até amanha
<isis> bom dia povo
<isis> estou com um problema por aqui que coloquei meu note na saida hdmi da tv e depois de tirar quando reinicio ele ele para na tela de apresentaçao e mesmo colocando a senha retorna a tela de apresentaçao e nao inicia
<isis> alguem sabe o que pode ser
<isis> estou com um problema por aqui que coloquei meu note na saida hdmi da tv e depois de tirar quando reinicio ele ele para na tela de apresentaçao e mesmo colocando a senha retorna a tela de apresentaçao e nao inicia
<Kazenin> Ursinha, alive ?
<isis> estou com um problema por aqui que coloquei meu note na saida hdmi da tv e depois de tirar quando reinicio ele ele para na tela de apresentaçao e mesmo colocando a senha retorna a tela de apresentaçao e nao inicia
<Kazenin> isis, é ubuntu ?
<isis> Kazenin,  sim
<isis> 12.04
<isis> Kazenin, tenho dual boot e nao consigo entrar mais no ubuntu
<isis> quando dou o comando startx no terminal da a seguinte mensagem  remove /tmp/.X0-lock and start again
<Kazenin> e vc já fez isso ?
<Kazenin> sudo rm /tmp/.X0-lock
<isis> Kazenin,  tentei e nada
<Kazenin> isis, sudo service lightdm stop
<Kazenin> isis, sudo lightdm
<isis> nada ainda alguem pode me ajudar
<isis> estou com um problema por aqui que coloquei meu note na saida hdmi da tv e depois de tirar quando reinicio ele ele para na tela de apresentaçao e mesmo colocando a senha retorna a tela de apresentaçao e nao inicia
<isis> quando dou o comando startx no terminal da a seguinte mensagem  remove /tmp/.X0-lock and start again
<isis> alguem?
<kernel> remova o arquivo e tente novamente
<kernel> rm -rf /tmp/.X0-lock
<kernel> e startx novamente
<isis> ja tentei nao funciona
<Kazenin> isis: deu certo ?
<isis> Kazenin, nao nao
<isis> nada ainda
<isis> ja tentei varios tutos e nada
<Kazenin> aparece a tela de login, vc insere usuário, senha, tecla enter e ele volta pra tela de login é isso?
<Kazenin> em modo texto, vc já tentou atualizar o sistema?
<isis> isso mesmo ja dei os comandos sudo apt-get update upgrade e dist-upgrade e nada
<isis> tenho dual boot aqui
<Kazenin> o sistema está atualizado então, certo?
<isis> sim
<vitorlobo> weeee
<vitorlobo> acordeiiii
<vitorlobo> isis,  digame senhorita qual q é o problema?
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> >.<
<vitorlobo> kernel,  fala ae mano
<isis> vitorlobo,  estou com um problema por aqui que coloquei meu note na saida hdmi da tv e depois de tirar quando reinicio ele ele para na tela de apresentaçao e mesmo colocando a senha retorna a tela de apresentaçao e nao inicia
<isis> quando dou startx aparece isso tambem stopping system v runlevel compatibility
<vitorlobo> isis,  é ubuntu?
<isis> swim
<isis> sim
<vitorlobo> isis,  quando vc digita no terminal X -configure da algum erro?
<vitorlobo> isis,  antes do startx digite rm -rf /tmp/.X0-lock
<vitorlobo> isis, e depois startx
<vitorlobo> mas antes esteja identificada como root
<isis> da o erro e pede pra remover
<vitorlobo> isis,  http://bpaste.net
<vitorlobo> cola o erro ai pfvor?
<isis> nao da ta no outro computador
<vitorlobo> isis,  pode me dizer se é algo tipo  Xsession: warning; unable to write to /tmp;x session may exit with error
<vitorlobo> ?
<isis> xinit unable to conect x server
<isis> vitorlobo, e isso que aparece http://askubuntu.com/questions/143179/startx-doesnt-work
<vitorlobo> isis,  digita la lspci | grep VGA
<vitorlobo> isis,  dai tenta me retornar oq aparece
<vitorlobo> isis,  so pra me informar qual é a VGA
<vitorlobo> do aparelho
<isis> intel corporation mobile 4 series chipset integrated graphics controller (rev07)
<sistematico> Olá.
<isis> problema resolvido ufa
<isis> obrigado a todos
<isis> reinstalei o xorg e deletei o arquivo .xauthority
<MarconM> Ricardo__:
<Ricardo__> MarconM, dae
<Ricardo__> pvt
<rafaelrjp> boa tarde
<Andrew_> oi
<Andrew_> hello?
<ivanbajr> boa tarde
<ivanbajr> estou utilizando o ubuntu 12.10 64
<Andrew_> boa tarde
<ivanbajr> muito bom
<ivanbajr> muito rápido
<Andrew_> mas alguem ai?
<Andrew_> ivan?
<ivanbajr> bem melhor que o 12.04
<ivanbajr> sim
<Andrew_> onde vc conseguiu o 12.1?
<ivanbajr> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/quantal/alpha-2/
<ivanbajr> ainda na alpha 2
<ivanbajr> mas até agora bem melhor que o 04 na alpha
<ivanbajr> tenho em meu note
<Andrew_> eu to cheio de problemas com o 12.04
<rico`zzZZzzZZ> http://oglobo.globo.com/cultura/ingressos-para-show-do-planet-hemp-no-circo-voador-esgotam-em-uma-hora-5782963
<rico`zzZZzzZZ> qanto viciado
<rico`zzZZzzZZ> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<ivanbajr> duas partições
<MarconM> ivanbajr: para o ubuntu melhor para min deveria tirar o unity e voltar gnome 2
<MarconM> =)
<ivanbajr> uma com o 04 e outra com o 10
<Andrew_> nao tenho o que reclamar do unity
<Andrew_> entretanto
<Andrew_> o gnome é bem melhor
<ivanbajr> também não
<Andrew_> infelizmente tive problemas com o gnome
<ivanbajr> não gosto do gnome
<Andrew_> na verdade com o libreoffice
<ivanbajr> estou bem unity
<Andrew_> ai mudei
<Andrew_> to com outra interface
<Andrew_> é legalzinha
<Andrew_> mas ta dando paw tambem
<Andrew_> acho que vou instalar logo o alpha 2
<Andrew_> e voce esta usando o irc pelo navegador ou usa um programa especifico?>
<MarconM> quanta é o nome dessa release
<MarconM> ?
<MarconM> 12.10
<rico`zzZZzzZZ> http://www.openradio.tk/chat/
<rico`zzZZzzZZ> alguem me ajuda
<rico`zzZZzzZZ> testar?
<ivanbajr> xchat
<ivanbajr> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/quantal/alpha-2/
<ivanbajr> quantal
<ivanbajr> sempre tem o procedimento de manter meu hd
<ivanbajr> em quatro parte
<ivanbajr> uma parte para 12.04
<ivanbajr> outra para 12.10
<ivanbajr> outra só para arquivos
<ivanbajr> e uma swap
<ivanbajr> desta forma posso avaliar
<Andrew_> quanto de swap?
<velho> ola amigos :)
<ivanbajr> meu hd de 320
<velho> voltei a aventurar-me no ubuntu!
<ivanbajr> tenho apenas 1 de s
<Andrew_> 1 de s?
<velho> tenho uma dúvida em relação a partições e dualboot com windows... quem pode ajudar?
<ivanbajr> com 3 gb de memoria
<Andrew_> pergunte
<ivanbajr> escreve
<ivanbajr> tamanho de seu hd?
<Andrew_> 160
<Andrew_> coloquei 2 gb de swap
<Andrew_> ta bom?
<ivanbajr> para dois sistema
<ivanbajr> sem problema
<MarconM> Andrew_: dependendo do que voce faz pode colocar até 2mb de swap
<ivanbajr> meu ubuntu 12.10 coloquei em uma partição de 60
<velho> já instalei o windows, e a seguir o ubuntu. O ubuntu ficou numa partição enorme, e só queria que o ubuntu ocupasse apenas 25 GB. O resto (cerca de 400GB era para dados, que pudessem ser lidos tanto em windows como ubuntu. como faço isto? obrigado pela ajuda...
<ivanbajr> instale o gparted
<ivanbajr> no ubuntu
<Andrew_> na verdade
<ivanbajr> e depois pode reduzir o tamanho da partição
<velho> ja instalei ivanbajr
<velho> mas não consigo! não aparece essa opção... :(
<Andrew_> voce tem que usar o livecd do ubuntu ou um pendrive com o mesmo pra poder redimensionar a particao do ubuntu e fazer do jeito que queres
<Andrew_> direto do ubuntu nao da pra redimensionar
<ivanbajr> bem melhor
<velho> tenho o gparded em live cd. então só consigo reduzir o disco do linux com o livecd do gparted?
<Andrew_> ivan: to com duvida de qual iso baixar =S
<velho> dentro do linux, isso n é possivel, certo?
<Andrew_> isso so com o livecd
<Andrew_> nao, pq tem que desmontar o drive
<Andrew_> e nao da pra desmontar o drive com o sistema rodando
<velho> ah pois, bem lembrado :)
<velho> então, e depois de reduzir, posso criar uma nova partição em NTFS, no windows?
<MarconM> baixa o gparte e coloca ele num pen
<MarconM> e da boot
<MarconM> e particiona por ele
<velho> com o espaço que sobra?
<velho> (já tinha saudades do linux!! é incrivel como esta comunidade tem tanto potencial. muito obrigado, amigos :)
<MarconM> é acho que vou terminar de assiste esse seriado =)
<ivanbajr> saindo
<velho> alguem me pode responder, por favor?
<Andrew_> nao pow, faz tudo pelo livecd
<velho> já instalei o windows e o ubuntu neste portatil umas 3 vezes, desta vez não quero fazer nada de errado...
<velho> acho que o gparted não tem forma de formatar para NTFS... ou tem?
<Andrew_> temmm
<Andrew_> tem varios formatos
<Andrew_> ext2
<Andrew_> fat
<Andrew_> fat32
<Andrew_> ext3
<Andrew_> ext4
<Andrew_> e outros
<Andrew_> ate sem formato ele deixa
<velho> mas tem NTFS?
<Andrew_> sim
<velho> onde?
<velho> não aparece a palavra NTFS...
<Andrew_> em tipo
<velho> é outro nome diferente?
<Andrew_> gparted
<Andrew_> voce clica na particao que quer e redimensiona
<velho> sim, mas dentro desse programa, como se formata em NTFS? não vejo lá essa opção
<Andrew_> depois escolhe o formato que quer dessa nova particao que queres
<Andrew_> tem sim
<Andrew_> quer uma imagem?
<Andrew_> print?
<Andrew_> quer ver um print?
<velho> acho que já sei porque é que no meu não aparece
<velho> acho que tenho de fazer "sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs" no terminal
<Andrew_> acho q n
<Andrew_> alias
<velho> estou aqui a googlar...
<Andrew_> voce consegue ve os formatos de particoes?
<velho> sim, consigo!
<Andrew_> hum
<velho> consigo ver 2 em ntfs (Windows 7 e Sistema Reservado de Ficheiros)
<Andrew_> e nao tem ntfs?
<Andrew_> entao
<Andrew_> mas voce tem que clicar em alguma delas tirando a do linux
<Andrew_> e clicar em redimensionar
<velho> um ext4 enoorme e um swap de quase 4 Gb
<Andrew_> ext4 é o linux
<velho> sim, isso eu percebi :)
<Andrew_> cara eu vou te mandar um print
<Andrew_> so um minuto
<velho> obrigado pela ajuda, Andrew_!
<Andrew_> entao
<Andrew_> velho: voce so vai conseguir redimensionar com um livecd ou pendrive com a instalacao do ubuntu, quando iniciar, voce mandar ele rodar o sistema, ou testar (nao sei como estar)
<Andrew_> velho?
<Andrew_> saindo
<rico`zzZZzzZZ> ve
<ethX> tarzxvf, hi
<tarzxvf> ethX, \o/
<xGrind> tarzxvf: q nick hein kk
<ethX> hehe
<Guest38199> <ethx>preciso de ajuda
<Guest38199> <ethx>instalei via usb a nova versao porem a parte grafica ficou tudo errado ,alguem pode me ajudar:
<xGrind> ethX: entao o quarto do Julian e' rosa? marvadinho
<ethX> xGrind, sei lá eu
<ethX> xGrind, confundindo-me?
<Guest38199> <ethx>please someone help me
<xGrind> acho q to hauha
<ethX> hehe
<xGrind> nao tava no papo de buteco ontem?
<ethX> mas por coincidência assisti o papo de boteco ontem, e de fato acho que é
<ethX> haha
<ethX> ah bom
<xGrind> Guest38199: como assim?
<ethX> bah, pessoas, preciso me concentrar num trampo aqui agora, depois falamos
<tarzxvf> Oh o cara!  Fica trabalhando no sábado de tarde :D
<ethX> tarzxvf, cara, nem me fale. Não sabe o quão puto eu to com isso!
<ethX> tarzxvf, e oh que trabalho legal: escrever um manual de um produto. To feliz da vida!
<tarzxvf> \o/
<tarzxvf> Ah um estagiario né?
<tarzxvf> :)
<tarzxvf> contrata um "assistente pessoal" pra ti!
<ethX> haha
<ethX> pois é
<david___> ola aguem sabe quando o dl do ubuntu estara disponivel
<MarconM> ?
<MarconM> david___: com assim
<MarconM> ele esta disponivel
<david___> n consigo baixar a pagina esta com erro
<david___> not server
<david___> por torrent e via web n funciona o dl
<MarconM> hunm
<david___> faz 3 dias que estou tentando fazer o dl e nda da pagima fumcionar
<MarconM> david___: http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<MarconM> david___: entao da uma olhada na sua net ou dns
<MarconM> por que para min ta entrando normal
<david___> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<vitorlobo> david___, conseguio?
<david___> n funciona
<vitorlobo> david___,  é verdade
<david___> com os 2 navegador e nda
<vitorlobo> aqui tbm n
<david___> fw desabilitado n funciona
<david___> pior que tenho 2 pc e nenhum dos 2 funciona o dl
<david___> n baixa
<david___> n funciona ai tbn vitor
<vitorlobo> david___,  http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=desktop&bits=32&release=lts
<vitorlobo> david___,  agora vai
<xGrind> como q nao vai? o.O
<xGrind> david___: http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=desktop&bits=32&release=lts
<david___> 32 bit  tem que ser
<david___> aewwww
<david___> nossa valeu
<david___> mais a pagina ainda esta off
<vitorlobo> david___, ubuntu é africano o nome
<vitorlobo> david___, entao a macumba ta comendo
<vitorlobo> david___, entao releve
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  https://dl.dropbox.com/u/98397345/intro.webm
<vitorlobo> xGrind, :D for free aproveita
<rico`zzZZzzZZ> xGrind
<rico`zzZZzzZZ> www.openradio.tk
<rico`zzZZzzZZ> entra la no chat
<rico`zzZZzzZZ> pra me ajudar
<rico`zzZZzzZZ> a testar
<xGrind> negocio pesado. foi feito usando oq? kk
<rico`zzZZzzZZ> xGrind
<rico`zzZZzzZZ> entra la
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  o meu?
<xGrind> vitorlobo: e1
<xGrind> '
<xuxuco> xGrind
<xuxuco> me ajuda la testar
<vitorlobo> xGrind, ppt pow..libre office rs
<rafaelrjp> curso python :)
<xGrind> vitorlobo: baixado ;x
<kernel> vitorlobo, pvt ai irmao
<MarconM> Ursinha:
<SuBmUnDo> boa noite, tem mais de meia hora que esta instalacao ta assim "Configurando mysql-server-5.1 (5.1.61-0ubuntu0.10.10.1) ...
<SuBmUnDo> ", é normal esta demora?
<Kazenin> não é normal não
<Kazenin> cancela SuBmUnDo
<Kazenin> e dalhe um $ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<MrBoss> boa noite
<Kazenin> boa
<MrBoss> estou com um problema com o drive de video com o dell inspiron on 2320
<Kazenin> Intel?
<MrBoss> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 [GeForce GT 540M] (rev a1)
<MrBoss> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<Kazenin> são duas ??
<MrBoss> não é nvidia
<Kazenin> vc instalou o nvidia-current ?
#ubuntu-br 2012-09-02
<MrBoss> sim
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  fazendo a aula 2 ja rs
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  farei varios
<xGrind> vitorlobo: era aula? fiquei vendo falando sobre a linguagem e parei ;x kk
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  poisé rs....tem q explicar as parada ne
<xGrind> vitorlobo: é mais dificil q delphi?
<vitorlobo> xGrind, é mais fácil do que qualquer outra linguagem
<xGrind> mais facil q visual g?
<xGrind> kk
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  "qualquer outra"
<vitorlobo> sem excessão
<vitorlobo> xGrind, e poderosa também
<xGrind> o loco o.O
<vitorlobo> xGrind, aceita módulos do c, c++, java, .net etc
<vitorlobo> xGrind, open-source e free
<vitorlobo> xGrind, nesse primeiro video eu digo todas as vantagens de usar python
<vitorlobo> rs
<xispirito> python =D
<xispirito> é massa, é fácil que nem bash scripts mas te dá todo poder que lhe for necessário
<Rudolf> xispirito: qual?
<xispirito> python ^
<Rudolf> xispirito: ah sim. concordo
<Rudolf> xispirito: é, a unica linha que vc fala eu não li
<Rudolf> xispirito: my fault
<xispirito> não esquenta, faz parte
<danilo> oi
<Eronides> pessoal to tentando criar um pen usb do windows 7 no ubuntu com o comando dd mas ainda não consigo fazer com que ele inicialize
<xispirito> Eronides: isto não vai funcionar =D
<Eronides> xispirito, pq?
<xispirito> a iso tem de ser preparada para isto
<xispirito> no caso do win, esqueçe
<Eronides> xispirito, como assim?
<Eronides> e como criar um pen usb do win7?
<xispirito> Eronides: quem fez a iso, tem de ter posto recuso ( em especial no bootloader ) para detecção automática de hardware na hora do boot
<xispirito> o bootloader do win não será capaz de saber que está em um pendrive, a não ser que você lhe informe isto =D
<Eronides> xispirito, e como faz?
<xispirito> Eronides: como fazer eu não sei, passo léguas longe de windoes
<Eronides> xispirito, eu tb passo por isso to nessa
<xispirito> então estamos empatados
<Eronides> xispirito, vc sabe entao de alguma versão pra linux do programa bioestat?
<xispirito> nunca ouvi falar Eronides, para que serve?
<Eronides> programa estatístico voltado para área médica e biológica
<xispirito> é...longe do meu universo
<Eronides> xispirito, se fosse comigo eu usaria o R mas não é pra mim
<xispirito> eu vi este R no synaptic, mas nunca parei pra ler para que ele serve
<Eronides> xispirito, programa pra estatística
<xispirito> entendo, porém neste caso não tenho como ajudar, meu máximo de medicina é comprar aspirina na farmácia
<xispirito> teve uns lançe de diazepam...mas é um episódio do passado, na minha juventude =D
<Eronides> xispirito, haha blz, obrigado
<xispirito> Eronides: você é médico?
<Eronides> xispirito, não, sou advogado, como disse o programa não é pra mim
<xispirito> entendi
<xispirito> em todo caso, diazepam e whisky barato dá uma porrada de desmaiar
<Eronides> xispirito, hahah
<jesuslinux> hello
<jesusubunt> hello
<jesusubunt> Puta que pariu i Ubuntu 12.04 ta muito leve e rápido
<xGrind> jesusubunt: o.O
<xGrind> ta de brincadeira ne?
<geowany_> kkk
<jesusubunt> não pow
<jesusubunt> achei sério
<jesusubunt> atualizei tudo
<jesusubunt> e bum
<jesusubunt> surpresa
<xispirito> explodiu?
<Eronides> haha
<xGrind> tem qts de ram? 8g?
<jesusubunt> instalei o cairo 3.0 usando o gnome
<xGrind> achar ubuntu leve é igual falar q windows é seguro
<jesusubunt> 4gb de ram e processador Icore 7 segunda geração
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> entao nao é o ubuntu q é leve. sua maquina q é foda mesmo
<xispirito> é...dai até minha tia gorda de 148kg fica leve
<jesusubunt> ok
<jesusubunt> mas ta gostoso de trabalhar bicho o visual ficou muito bom
<xispirito> ela deve ter a maior bunda que eu já vi
<xispirito> grande, mesmo
<xGrind> mesma coisa do cara falar q o Mac é leve. a maquina tem 8gb. se nao rodar leve tb, se mata
<xGrind> ahuahuaa xispirito troll
<xispirito> =D
<jesusubunt> kkkk
<jesusubunt> pô mas peraí bicho tu que rodar em que o ubuntu?
<jesusubunt> 486 dx 2 com 16mb de ram  e hd de 200mb
<xGrind> jesusubunt: 2gb de ram , intel atom o ubuntu ja fica uma rocha. mas nao de estavel, de peso mesmo
<jesusubunt> isso é verdade
<jesusubunt> tenho um intel atom
<jesusubunt> uso ele pra testes e não rolou
<jesusubunt> uso nele a versão 10.o4 com modificações ficou leve é minha central de mídia agora
<velho> Andrew_ obrigado ! :) está a funcionar perfeitamente
<velho> acho que me re-apaixonei pelo ubuntu <3
<xispirito> eu testei o ubuntu 12.04 em um máquina com 2gb ddr3 e um intel celeron de 1.80ghz, e rodou bem 0.0
<jesusubunt> programa de chat via terminal para chat com face?
<xGrind> jesusubunt: mas se for ter q comprar computador novo ou mais memoria pra cada versão do ubuntu, prefiro usar outra distro.
<xGrind> 2gb pro 10.04, 4gb pro 12.04. o 14.04 vai ter q usar 8gb ?
<jesusubunt> putz isso é retrocesso
<jesusubunt> pensa bem
<jesusubunt> atualizar as máquinas é necessário
<jesusubunt> ela te dá o que precisa por uns anos depois tem que vender e pegar uma melhor pow
<xGrind> mageia rodando rapido, levinho e bem estavel aqui com 2gb de ram e intel atom.
<xGrind> e programas atualizados. kernel mais recente q a versao atual do ubuntu
<xGrind> nao to falando que ubuntu não presta, pq usei ubuntu por 2 anos. mas imagina ter q fazer upgrade pra cada versão lançada, ou LTS q seja.
<jesusubunt> pois é modifica só
<jesusubunt> é debian mesmo
<jesusubunt> a base
<xGrind> antes se lia sobre o ubuntu rodar mais leve que o windows e não precisar de uma máquina tão parruda. hoje a cada versão, é exigido mais hardware o.O
<poca> xGrind: larga de ser putão manolo
<xGrind> poca hahuahua
<poca> isso é normal
<poca> ou se atualiza a tua carroça
<poca> ou vai pro lubuntu da vida
<poca> é leve pra caralho
<poca> mas também não tem porra nenhuma
<xGrind> xubuntu tem um pouco mais que o lubuntu e tambem ta pesado :D
<poca> xfce = troll
<poca> não presta
<poca> não é leve
<poca> e não acrescenta nada
<xGrind> a questão não é somente o ambiente grafico. o kernel do ubuntu q e' inchado
<poca> também
<poca> mas prá suportar o caralho a quatro que usuário n00b quer
<poca> então tem que ser
<xGrind> coloca um xfce num debian e um gnome ou kde. olha a diferença
<xGrind> agora um xubuntu, ubuntu e kubuntu. nao tem muita diferença
<poca> xGrind: vai pro gentoo xD
<jesusubunt> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<jesusubunt> nothing here
<jesusubunt> exit
<xGrind> to querendo baixar essas distros medonhas pra ver como sao kk
<poca> xGrind: é o seguinte manolo
<poca> depois que tu compilar o teu próprio kernel
<poca> fazendo o .config do 0
<poca> daí tu pode falar merda do que quiser XD
<poca> já usei gentoo
<poca> é foda no começo
<poca> depois enjoa xD
<xGrind> sei empacotar usando o codigo fonte
<poca> manolo
<poca> empacotar com o .src.rpm
<poca> e o maldito do .spec prontos é barbada XD
<xGrind> hauhauh
<xGrind> mas fica bom
<poca> xGrind: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1_T_oWEJ-U
<xGrind> poca: ja testou o firefox 15?
<poca> yep
<poca> tenso
<poca> chromium ftw
<rbelem> geowany_, eu quis dizer que quem quer usar uma distro pra aprender os internals, ao invés de ir pro slackware ou arch é melhor ir para o openembedded ou LFS :-)
<xispirito> rbelem: ou você pode tentar instalar o SeLinux em qualquer distro
<xispirito> é a maior dor de cabeça do mundo, tem que aprender tudo de tudo quanto é coisa
<xispirito> de dbus a syscalls
<rbelem> :-D
<xispirito> eu estou na batalha, faz mais de mês =D
<rbelem> xispirito, ainda bem que nunca precisei usar entao
<xispirito> é, eles exigem que qualquer um que for instalar saiba todo o SO e kernel de cima a baixo
<xispirito> e como eu não sei...to apanhando =D
<rbelem> xispirito, sabe o q o selinux provê de protecao?
<xispirito> rbelem: ele atua a nível de chamada de sistema, provê Mandatory Acess Control no sistema de arquivos, mesmo para root, ele rastreia cada aplicação que faz syscall e deixa passar/tranca conforme regras pré estabelecidas
<xGrind> rbelem: ta com firefox 15 ae?
<xispirito> o problema é estabelecer as regras
<rbelem> xGrind, yup
<rbelem> xispirito, massa
<xispirito> rbelem: se você já usou BSD's e mecheu com chflags, ele implementa isto em Linux, mais o filtro das syscalls
<poca> =O
<poca> quer dizer xispirito
<poca> que pra MAC em linux
<poca> só a porra do selinux?
<poca> XD
<xispirito> tem outros que se propõem a tarefa, mas ao que pareçe o SeLinux é o que há mesmo
<poca> na boa
<poca> aquele que era da SuSe
<poca> e tá nas mãos da canonical é uma piada
<poca> esqueci o nome dele agora =x
<xispirito> App Armor?
<poca> yep
<xispirito> =D, só pra deixar o cara com a consciencia mais tranquila, mais nada
<xispirito> que nem espantalho em milharal
<poca> lol
<poca> xispirito: saudades do freebsd agora hen
<poca> hein* =x
<xispirito> é...OpenBSD =x
<poca> tava brincando com o netbsd 6.0 rc1 no virtualbox
<poca> tchê
<poca> que saudade de usar o netbsd =x
<xispirito> o Net é muito doido, 'quase um BSD From Scratch
<poca> o openbsd foi um fork dele
<poca> bem interessante o netbsd
<xispirito> é tipo o Slackware deles
<xispirito> ele é legal que roda até em micro ondas, máquina de torrar pão e etc...para embarcar é o que há
<poca> lol
<xispirito> sim, leia as arquiteturas que tem port, tem lá a fotinho da torradeira =D
<poca> xispirito: agora é hora de dotar
<poca> sim
<poca> tem port pra tudo
<poca> até pra sutiã de puta
<poca> incrível
<xispirito> sim, até o consolo
<xispirito> dot?
<poca> dota
<poca> =x
 * xispirito confuse
<yubiwasabi2> Alguem sabe me indicar um IRC bom pra musica
<yubiwasabi2> ?
<xispirito> err...IRC de música?
<yubiwasabi2> sim de musica
<yubiwasabi2> ou alguem IRC com canais legais
<xispirito> tem o canal, #music, em inglês
<rafaelsoaresbr> yubiwasabi2: conecta na rede VirtuaLife, na FreeNode acho que não tem canal pra baixar mp3 não
<rafaelsoaresbr> se é isso o que vc quer
<yubiwasabi2> entao queria conhecer outros servitors alem do FreeNode
<rafaelsoaresbr> yubiwasabi2: vc quer baixar mp3 é isso? não entendi bem o que vc quis dizer com 'IRC bom pra musica'
<yubiwasabi2> sim queria baixar musicas do beatport em WAV
<xispirito> yubiwasabi2: no IRC vai ser osso
<rafaelsoaresbr> pois é, conecta numa rede nacional aí tipo brasirc ou virtualife e
<xispirito> ainda mais que você veio a um canal/rede técnico, onde o pessoal segue (tenta) as regras
<yubiwasabi2> esse virtualife nap conhecia
<xispirito> apesar dos hd's da maioria arranjar uma multa milhonária em direitos autorais para 90% do pessoal, ninguém fala sobre isto =x
<yubiwasabi2> mas isso e la fora ne
<yubiwasabi2> aqui no brazil isso nao vai acontecer nunca
<xispirito> pior é que aconteçe =D
<yubiwasabi2> qual que e o IRC onde fica os hackers brasileiros?
<xispirito> err...depende do que você considera hacker
<yubiwasabi2> tem que tirar o scriptkiddies
<yubiwasabi2> kkkk
<rafaelsoaresbr> yubiwasabi2: entra no canal #mp3x da rede BrasIRC
<xispirito> eu não sei de nada disto dae, quem manja é o poca
 * xispirito acha que o poca é daqueles hackers que apareçem no noticiário sem vergonha das oito
 * xispirito está falando daquele jornal, que toda a população Brasileira bebe das mentiras
<yubiwasabi2> kkkkkkkkk
<yubiwasabi2> pera ae to conectando
<yubiwasabi2> vlw rafaelsoaresbr
<yubiwasabi2> to entrando
<yubiwasabi2> ou to tentando entrar no BrasIRC nao to conseguindo alguem sabe qual que e os dados pra entrar
<yubiwasabi2> tentei o brasirc.org
<rafaelsoaresbr> acho que é irc.brasirc.org
<xispirito> isso isso isso
<yubiwasabi2> isso mermo
<yubiwasabi2> o brasirc e bem miado nao tem canais
<ermi> alguem roda ubuntu em chipes AMD APU
<xispirito> o APU que tenho conheçimento é aqueloe, parceria do Alladin
<ermi> alguem
<Daekdroom> ermi, qual é a sua dúvida?
<xispirito> ah vai, você riu que eu sei ermi
 * xispirito é um humorista nato
<xispirito> mas quanto a sua dúvida, não sei, desculpe =D
<ermi> gostaria de saber pq ele tem desempenho  tao baixo com essa novos chips
<Daekdroom> Calma aí que as mensagens não estão aparecendo direito aqui no XChat. Já volto.
<poca> ermi: a culpa é da amd
<poca> fraca pra bagaralho no suporte
<Daekdroom> ermi, como assim desempenho tão baixo?
<Daekdroom> Desempenho de qual parte? CPU ou GPU?
<ermi> sim poca estou ciente disso , ambas as partes  o unity dica super pesado !
<Daekdroom> Qual é a APU em questão?
<ermi> note book  apu  c 350  , 4 gb 1333
<ermi> ddr 3 1333
<Daekdroom> C-350?
<Daekdroom> Não é o E-350 não?
<ermi> desculpe isso mesmo E-350
<Daekdroom> A parte CPU desse E-350 é bem fraquinha, mas o vídeo deveria dar conta do Unity tranquilamente.
<Daekdroom> Você usa qual versão do Ubuntu?
<ermi> 12.04
<Daekdroom> Chegou a tentar instalar o driver proprietário da AMD na parte de Drivers Adicionais?
<Daekdroom> A performance 3D dele normalmente é melhor, e ele também economiza mais energia.
<Daekdroom> O que é importante considerando ser um note.
<ermi> sim ja instalei sim o proprietario da amd
<Daekdroom> Eu já rodei o Unity tranquilamente em 1440x900 com um vídeo muito pior no driver opensource.
<Daekdroom> Não sei o que pode estar errado.
<ermi> então eu tb ja
<ermi> tb nao sei por isso q gostaria de saber se alguem ja rodou o ubuntu nessa config
<ermi> vo volta utilizar o ubuntu server e fazer ele como desktop
<Daekdroom> Se a questão for tentar alguma coisa mais leve, você pode testar o Lubuntu ou o Xubuntu.
<ermi> ate o xubuntu fica pesado
<xispirito> nestas condições, eu evitaria Unity, Gnome/KDE e afins
<xispirito> eu ficaria com um *box, xmonad...algo assim
<ermi> eu  vou votar a usar ubuntu server com xfce4   x64
<ermi> lembrando q meus sistemas sao todos x64  pq com x86  fica pior
<ermi> é claro suporte amd pro linux é triste
<Daekdroom> Não acho que o suporte AMD pra Linux seja ruim.
<poca> ermi: tente outra distro
<poca> fedora é uma boa
<vitorlobo> ermi, instale o ubuntu normal com xfce4
<vitorlobo> ermi,  n é a mesma coisa do xubuntu
<vitorlobo> ermi,  o xfce-desktop é mais pesado...no caso oq vem no xubuntu
<vitorlobo> poca,  fedora ta pesado cara
<vitorlobo> ta parecendo ubuntu
<vitorlobo> >.<
<ermi> entao eu  vitorlobo  eu faço isso com ubuntu server
<ermi> fica perfeito
<xispirito> não seria caso de usar algo mais...tipo Debian?
<ermi> só da mais trabalho
<vitorlobo> ermi,  é minimalista ne?
<vitorlobo> debian é uma boa mesmo
<ermi>  falar verdade sim
<vitorlobo> q ele ta da a opção da interface grafica...
<vitorlobo> ou se vc quiser, sem
<xispirito> eu já usei Debian com 256mb num pentium 3, roda igual =D
<vitorlobo> ermi,  ja experimentou ubuntu somente com fluxbox? tipo o crunchbang
<vitorlobo> crunchbang usa flux ja configurado
<vitorlobo> como interface default
<vitorlobo> e é fork do debian
<vitorlobo> é uma boa
<vitorlobo> =]
<ermi> não , eu usava flux com slackware
<xispirito> eu tenho uma dúvida a respeito disto: porque todo mundo que usa/usava Slackware usava com Fluxbox?
<vitorlobo> ermi,  http://crunchbanglinux.org/
<xispirito> é uma coisa estranha...eu também usava com Fluxbox
<vitorlobo> xispirito, para parecer hackudo
<vitorlobo> e tirar onda
<xispirito> =D
<vitorlobo> assume sem vergonha
<vitorlobo> auhahuauhahuaa
<xispirito> vitorlobo: me parecia natural na época
<ermi> eu gosto do ubuntu pq tem um suporte bem flexivel com novos hardware
<vitorlobo> ermi,  é
<vitorlobo> ermi,  to usando ubuntu 12.04 LTS com lxde
<poca> ermi: suporte a novo hardware = novo kernel
<vitorlobo> deixei meu openbox do lxde do jeito q queria
<vitorlobo> e ta bom
<xispirito> eu sai de um xmonad para um KDE o.0
<vitorlobo> n consigo passar 1 semana no KDE
<vitorlobo> infelizmente
<poca> xispirito: traidor do movimento =x
<vitorlobo> tentei me envolver no grupo de desenvolvimento mas ne
<xispirito> esta versão nova está bem agradável até
<ermi> eu adora o kde 3
<vitorlobo> da nao
<xispirito> poca: lol
<ermi> adorava o kde 3
<vitorlobo> o kde 4 ta tipo assim.....
<vitorlobo> tiro no pé
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> se vc tiver um sei la
<vitorlobo> I7 de 4 a 8 gb
<vitorlobo> KDE é lindo
<ermi> tanto kde como gnome-shell
<vitorlobo> mas do contrario.......
<poca> esses dias saiu uma distro japa
<poca> kernel 3.2.whatever
<poca> kde 3.5.9
<poca> =x
<xispirito> então, ai é que está vitorlobo, está usando bem poucos recursos aqui
<xispirito> menos que o Gnome3 por exemplo
<xispirito> bem menos
<vitorlobo> poca, experimenta o crunch q é rapidinho
<vitorlobo> essa estrutura de mobile interface unity
<vitorlobo> n consigo me adatar
<vitorlobo> esse negocio de ficar dando dedada na tela...
<ermi> estou esperando o debian 7 q vai vir com XFCE  pro pradao
<xispirito> vitorlobo: você tem um teclado ai cheio de botões =D
<vitorlobo> ermi,  é nada...vai ser gnome 3
<vitorlobo> ermi,  ja foi anunciado
<ermi> porra eu li q ia vir com xfce
<xispirito> ermi: é sim, gnome3, já estou no Debian 7 a um tempo
<vitorlobo> ermi,  mas a vantagem é q na instalação do debian vc escolhe outras se quiser
<vitorlobo> ermi,  é gnome 3
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> bizarro ne
<ermi> sim verdade
<ermi> desculpa não temos mais a liberdade com esses ambiente graficos
<Daekdroom> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE1NTk
<xispirito> o kde3 para mim foi o auge da interface no Unix
<xispirito> nada superou
<ermi> xispirito realmente
<xispirito> o que deixou o kd4 esquisito foi o tal plasma, tinha que ter a opção de usar o painel de antigamente, o velho kicker
<xGrind> xispirito: mageia usa o kicker
<xispirito> kicker quenme do kde3? o.0
<xispirito> #que nem
<vitorlobo> rpz
<ermi> to pensando em volta usar em makina  virtual
<vitorlobo> meu fluxbox antigamente
<vitorlobo> eu customizei tanto ele
<vitorlobo> q so faltava ter um hotkey
<vitorlobo> q vc apertava e ele limpava tua bunda
<vitorlobo> pq viu.......rs
<vitorlobo> era hotkey pra tudo
<vitorlobo> e abria na velocidade do demonho
<xispirito> o que sempre me encomodou no fluxbox: você minimiza uma janela, depois aperta alt+tab esperando chegar na janela minimizada...eis que não chega, você tem que buscar ela na barra, com mouse =(
<vitorlobo> uhahahuahahuahuahuaa
<vitorlobo> xispirito,  n lembro disso n hein
<vitorlobo> xispirito,  axo q depende de configuração
<vitorlobo> pq nele é tudo na caixa de texto
<vitorlobo> maior pau de boi
<xispirito> vitorlobo: é verídico, instale e teste
<vitorlobo> pra configurar
<vitorlobo> rs
<ermi> para desktop hoje em dia nao vira flux
<vitorlobo> xispirito, por outro lado aquele esquema de embutir janelas em uma só
<vitorlobo> xispirito,  uma maravilha
<vitorlobo> ermi,  depende...se vc adaptar ele com mei mundo de coisa vai
<xispirito> sim, eu usava muito, tinha hotkeys pra tudo aquilo, embutir, mexer de um lado para outro, separar...
<vitorlobo> ermi, e n consome quase nada
<xGrind> o kernel.org usa fedora no servidor deles o.O
<xispirito> ermi: eu usei mais de ano Desktop com dwm =D
<xispirito> xGrind: 0.0
<xGrind> http://toolbar.netcraft.com/site_report?url=www.kernel.org
<xispirito> xGrind: é que também Fedora é a única Distro que implementa decentemente o SeLinux
<ermi> depende quando vc trabalha e quer um ambiente mais dinamico e rapido e iintuitivo
<xispirito> eles e o RedHat...mas RedHat tá fora do baralho
<xispirito> ermi: de rápido o FluxBox ganha de 90%
<xGrind> Ubuntu não faz parte do LSB?
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  https://dl.dropbox.com/u/98397345/Aula2.webm
<ermi> gente qual é a diferencia do openbox pro fluxbox  " nunca utilizei openbox"
<xispirito> ermi: OpenBox é mais cheio de coisa, tem menu pra configurar, tem al+tab com gráfico e mais umas coisas...mas não tem transparencias, OpenBox foi feito para ser 100% compatível com os padrões FreeDesktop...funciona em cima de qualquer ambiente
 * xispirito the desktop wiki
<vitorlobo> ouvi dizer que
<ermi> obrigado xispirito
<vitorlobo> o flux é a evolução do open
<vitorlobo> assim como o blackbox
<vitorlobo> o.O
<xispirito> vitorlobo: eles vem da mesma fonte, que é o BlackBox, mas são separados
<xispirito> não tem código em comum
<xispirito> pelo menos até onde sei
<xispirito> aliás, qual seria a mais nova e empolgante versão do FluxBox?
 * xispirito verificando
<xispirito> 2011, 1.3.2...
<xispirito> achei que não teria algo assim tão novo e empolgante
<xispirito> http://toastytech.com/guis/morph31about.png
<xispirito> o.0
<ermi> tem algum desenvolvedor web aki
<root___> Ainda existem canais de bate papo do irc no Brasil
<root___> sem ser sobre ubuntu?
<jesus33> ???
<jesus33> hello
<xispirito> jesus33: tem,
<xispirito> você quer bater papo sobre o que?
<Eronides> pessoal alguém sabe pq não consigo instalar o bioestat pelo wine, o erro é este http://pastebin.com/3BGa60vV
<xispirito> Eronides: ixme:ntdll:find_reg_tz_info Can't find matching timezone information in the registry for bias 180, std (d/m/y): 0/00/0000, dlt (d/m/y): 0/00/0000
<xispirito> a data está errada no wine
<Eronides> xispirito, e como conserta?
<xispirito> o registro virtual do Windows dentro do Wine não tem timezone, é este o erro...como conserta não sei, não uso wine, infelizmente
<jesus33> Jogar conversa fora tipo havia canal Brasil[5~
<jesus33> ou trocar mp3, fotos, videos
<jesus33> filmes
<xispirito> jesus33: eles fazem sito o tempo todo na rede virtuallife
<xispirito> lá ainda tem a famigerado canal #brasil
<jesus33> virtuallife.net
<jesus33> ?
<xispirito> dr no mr engano é isto
<xispirito> #se
<xispirito> vixe..
<poca> xispirito: http://www.muktware.com/4258/encrypted-installation-arrives-ubuntu-1210
<poca> finalmente XD
<xispirito> eeee \o/
<xispirito> é bom pra fazer os pendrive a prova de mexeriqueiro
<xispirito> poca: eu não sei você, mas eu não criptografo todo o disco...
<poca> só a home não é o suficiente?
<xispirito> nem a home, eu faço partições virtuais pequenas com os arquivos dentro, e na hora de montar ela pede senha normal como se fosse partição real
<poca> lol
<poca> tudo isso pra não ficar digitando senha no boot?
<xispirito> sim, é importante não digitar no boot =D, e sendo um arquivo, posso transportar mais facilmente
<xispirito> posso apagar sem perder a partição toda...acho mais prático
<poca> lol~~
<root_> galera dormindo
<Fisico> Rudolf salve
<Celso> bom dia
<Kazenin> o/
<rsser> eu posso mudar o sistema de arquivos de um particao logica de ext3 pra ext4?
<rsser> sem que isso afete os arquivos gravados?
<Kazenin> sim
<Rudolf> Fisico: dia
<Rudolf> rsser: nao
<Fisico> Rudolf Celso bom dia
<Rudolf> rsser: vc precisa tirar esses arquivos, reformatar a particao e colocar de volta
<Kazenin> não?
<Kazenin> eu já fiz sem fazer backup
<xGrind> Kazenin: mas se mudar o tipo de partição, não teria que formatar? e formatar, perde tudo.
<Kazenin> # umount /dev/sdx
<Kazenin> # tune2fs -O extents,uninit_bg,dir_index /dev/sdx
<Kazenin> não precisa formatar não xGrind
<Kazenin> depois de convertido é só fazer uma verificação no sistema de arquivos
<Kazenin> assim
<Kazenin> # e2fsck -f /dev/sdx
<Kazenin> aí no final, monta o sistema de arquivos onde vc quiser
<Kazenin> # mount -t ext4 /dev/sdx /xGrindporns
<Rudolf> he
<Rudolf> vai na fé
<Rudolf> rsser: como posso dizer
<Rudolf> rsser: os dados são seus
<xGrind> Rudolf: tem sim :D
<xGrind> http://www.guiafoca.org/cgs/guia/intermediario/ch-disc.html
<Rudolf> xGrind: ter tem, mas vc confia?
<Rudolf> xGrind: arriscaria?
<xGrind> se no foca linux diz q é possivel, então é possivel :D
<xGrind> rsser: da uma olhada ai http://www.guiafoca.org/cgs/guia/intermediario/ch-disc.html
<Kazenin> ah, já??
<Rudolf> rsser: como disse, por conta e risco SEU
<Rudolf> rsser: não deles
<Rudolf> rsser: http://www.debian-administration.org/article/Migrating_a_live_system_from_ext3_to_ext4_filesystem
<xGrind> Se você já possui um uma partição ext2 e deseja converte-la para ext3 isto poderá ser feito facilmente, de forma segura (sem qualquer risco de perda de dados)
<xGrind> entao de ext3 -> ext4 é o mesmo processo
<Rudolf> rsser: olha o aviso
<Rudolf> If it succeeds, congratulations. If not, do not panic. You have not lost your data. And you have a backup after all, right? Make sure you have all the latest tools listed in prerequisites. Get them form Debian unstable or experimental if needed. Upgrade and try again.
<Rudolf> rsser: ou seja, faça backup
<xGrind> Rudolf: de que ano é isso?
<Kazenin> Posted by Linas on Mon 31 Aug 2009 at 13:01
<Rudolf> e o que mudou?
<Rudolf> agora virou super seguro?
<Rudolf> para não fazer backup?
<Kazenin> kkkkkkkkk
<xGrind> o kernel nao teve melhorias no ext4?
<xGrind> rsser: mais simples http://docs.titansware.com.br/linux/ext3-to-ext4
<Rudolf> rsser: FAÇA BACKUP
<xGrind> é oq o Kazenin disse hahuahu. safadão :D
<Kazenin> não vou discutir
<Kazenin> depois desse argumento
<Kazenin> "<Rudolf> agora virou super seguro?"
<Kazenin> kkkkkk
<Rudolf> Kazenin: o que tem meu argumento?
<Rudolf> Kazenin: alias, pergunta
<Rudolf> Kazenin: hein!?
<Kazenin> muito persuasivo
<Rudolf> bah! perder dados importantes é bem mais persuasivo
<Kazenin> Rudolf, cara, relaxa... a ferramenta tá aí, se vai funcionar ou não, depende de vários fatores
<Rudolf> heuheiuehiuehiueh
<Rudolf> Kazenin: por isso o backup
<Kazenin> eu só respondi a pergunta do cara
<Kazenin> veja bem
<Rudolf> Fisico: sussa
<Kazenin> <rsser> eu posso mudar o sistema de arquivos de um particao logica de ext3 pra ext4? <<<< "Eu posso?"
<Kazenin> poder, pode
<Kazenin> há o risco? sim
<Kazenin> ;)
<Rudolf> sempre há
<Rudolf> por isso perguntei
<Rudolf> "agora virou super seguro?"
<Rudolf> por isso o backup
<Rudolf> formatar ou não escolha dele
<Rudolf> alias, eu prefiro reconstruir o filesystem do que guardar filesystem legado
<Kazenin> positivo...
<Rudolf> whatever
<Kazenin> fechado o tópico então?
<Rudolf> Fisico: o que vc viu em álgebra linear?
<Fisico> Rudolf o livro do boldrini
<Rudolf> Fisico: regressão linear?
<Fisico> num lembro até qual capitulo, mas praticamente todo
<Rudolf> cruzes
<Fisico> faz tempo Rudolf
<Fisico> mas quase todo, quase me mataram nisso tb lá na unesp-rc
<Rudolf> não é uma matéria fácil
<Rudolf> quando fiz algebra na usp foi fortran
<Fisico> Rudolf vc tá confundindo algebra com computação
<Fisico> :)
<Fisico> ou eu q estou?
<Rudolf> não
<Rudolf> to falando sério
<Rudolf> em algebra linear na fisica médica
<Rudolf> tive fortran
<Fisico> nossa
<Fisico> q triste
<Fisico> kk
<Fisico> cara, quase me mataram em rc com resolução de sistemas, produto interno
<Fisico> muita matriz
<Fisico> é uma matéria dificil por ser de 1 ano
<Rudolf> sempre foi
<Fisico> vc chegou a fazer eletro e quantica aqui Rudolf?
<Rudolf> nops
<Rudolf> nem tinha eletro na minha epoca
<Rudolf> pelo menos não estava na grade
<Fisico> eletro é dureza, mas eu gosto, fiz uma IC na área. Agora lá na ufscar é o fim..
<Fisico> kk
<Fisico> na pós aperta demais
<Fisico> putz
<Fisico> se na graduação é apertado, na pós é o fim
<Rudolf> ah fio
<Rudolf> tu faz pós em física
<Rudolf> pior que neste país do futebol nem é valorizado
<Rudolf> é quase que muito por nada
<Rudolf> ainda bem que vc gosta
<Rudolf> heheehehe
<vitorlobo> Fisico,  o que mais pesa: uma tonelada de chumbo ou uma tonelada de penas de galinha?
<Rudolf> Fisico: provavelmente uma tonelada de mãe de curiosos
<Fisico> Rudolf deveria perguntar em q sistema, mas compensa?
<Rudolf> Fisico: sei não
<Fisico> Rudolf melhor não. O irc deve ser melhor aproveitado.
<vitorlobo> kernel, ta porai?
<Fisico> Rudolf sabia q tem um cometa hj para sc as 21:10h?
<Fisico> e também um da empresa cruz, extra, 21:45h?
<Fisico> mas o da empresa cruz não correrá por causa do feriado de sexta..
<Rudolf> vai de qual
<Fisico> por isso é extra
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkk
<Fisico> hj de cometa
<Rudolf> mas o que tem haver feriado de sexta-feira?
<Fisico> acaba tendo menos público e eles forçam o pessoal a ir nos outros horários, pq estudante tem q ir de qq jeito
<Fisico> e o horário da 21:45h é extra, caso haja necessidade...
<Rudolf> Fisico: uma linha favorece né
<Rudolf> Fisico: monopolio
<Rudolf> Fisico: fazem o que querem
<Fisico> justamente
<Fisico> pior q nem todo mundo sabe desse unico horário da cometa
<Fisico> e sabe de quem é esse horário da cometa Rudolf? Não é da cometa, é alugado da empresa cruz..
<Fisico> ou seja, todos os horários são deles..
<Rudolf> sei como é
<Rudolf> 4 anos
<Fisico> ;/
<xGrind> Rudolf: usa ubuntu?
<Rudolf> xGrind: não
<xGrind> meu colega acabou de dizer que usou webcam no facebook como Mint o.O
<Fisico> Rudolf vou almoçar e já volto
<Fisico> abraço
<Kazenin> xGrind, quem faz webcam funfar em linux é só o google mesmo
<Kazenin> o resto é lorota
<xGrind> eu sei. facebook só tem .exe. eu falei pra ele, ele disse que o Mint perguntou se queria instalar e ele usou ontem o.O
<xGrind> quero uma shot pra ver se é verdade.
<Kazenin> eu digo que é lorota por causa do filme, aparentemente parece que Mark também disponibilizaria ou os fabricantes que dispusessem apps no facebook deixassem compatíveis para Linux, o que não acontece
<xGrind> acho que não vai ter. o facebook usa esquema do skype, e o skype é da microsoft agora.
<xGrind> mas nao sei pq o fdp disse q usou kk
<Kazenin> ahsoaoshao
<rsser> cara, toda vez que eu inicio o ubuntu ele me pergunta desbloquear chaveiro de sessão. Como remover essa caixa de mensagem?
<Kazenin> isso é o chaveiro do sistema
<rsser> sim, mas como eu tiro essa pergunta irritante
<Kazenin> que é como se fosse uma "chave mestra" usada pros aplicativos que são protegidos por ele
<rsser> toda vez vou ter que digitar senha
<Kazenin> dalhe um ALT+F2
<Kazenin> e digita seahorse
<Kazenin> tecla enter
<rsser> fiz
<rsser> e?
<Kazenin> onde aparece "Senhas: padrao"
<rsser> tah escruti Senhas:login
<rsser> escrito*
<Kazenin> clica com o botão direito e alterar senha
<rsser> okay
<rsser> fiz
<rsser> jah digitei a senha antiga
<Kazenin> nas senhas novas deixa o campo em branco
<rsser> jah fi
<rsser> fiz
<rsser> brigado
<rsser> Kazenin, outra duvida
<rsser> o linux não conecta a uma rede wireless
<rsser> eu vejo ela na lista
<rsser> mas ela não eh selecionável qdo clico em cima dela
<rsser> tah lah redenova22 meio que apagada
<rsser> jah conferi tudo aqui
<Kazenin> isso é nessa máquina que vc tá usando?
<rsser> o server, em que digito, eh win 7  e o notebook, cliente, usa o ubuntu 12.04.1
<rsser> os dois server e o notebook tao lado a lado
<Kazenin> isso é uma rede Ad-hoc então
<rsser> aham
<Kazenin> não cheguei a fazer testes de Ad-hoc no 12.04
<Kazenin> mas na maioria das situações
<Kazenin> resolvi assim : http://www.softwarelivre-ac.org/areas/ubuntu/9-redes/46-configurando-redes-ad-hoc-via-linha-de-comando-no-ubuntu.html
<rsser> okay
<rsser> thank you
<Kazenin> veja se resolve pra vc
<rsser> okay
<rsser> Kazenin
<rsser> tah falando aqui, comando desconhecido "192.168.137.10"
<Kazenin> em que comando ?
<rsser> eu dei o comando
<rsser> iwconfig wlan0 192.168.137.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<rsser> iwconfig: unknown commando "192.168.137.1"
<Kazenin> como root ?
<rsser> sim
<Kazenin> iwconfig wlan0 192.168.137.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
<Kazenin> assim
<Kazenin> faz assim
<rsser> okay
<rsser> mesma coisa
<rsser> mesmo erro
<rsser> o comando eh iwconfig
<Kazenin> a interface está aparecendo quando vc digita ifconfig ?
<rsser> eth0, lo , wlan0
<Kazenin> beleza
<rsser> Kazenin, há uma outra forma de configurar?
<Kazenin> usa ifconfig ao invés de iwconfig
<rsser> agora não deu erro
<Kazenin> isso
<rsser> deu pau no segundo comando
<Kazenin> qual o erro ?
<rsser> ifconfig wlan0 mode Ad-hoc
<rsser> mode: Host Desconhecido
<Kazenin> agora usa iwconfig nesse
<rsser> qdo tento com iwconfig dele diz: Error for wireless request "set mode" (8B06)
<Kazenin> iwlist wlan0 scan
<rsser> nossa, ele retornou um bocado de coisa
<Kazenin> hehehehhee
<Kazenin> cola em pvt
<rsser> jah te mostro
<romil> boa tarde gente
<Kazenin> romil, o/ boa
<romil> configurando wireless?
<rsser> Kazenin
<rsser> seu pft
<sistematico> Boa tarde.
<romil> sistematico, boa tarde
<rsser> o que fazer daqui pra frente, Kazenin?
<Celso> sistematico: boa tarde
<romil> galera, adorei o sistema de chat do thunderbird, achei bem mais pratico que o xchat
<sistematico> romil: Que sistema é esse?
<romil> thunderbird 15 vem com chat integrado
<sistematico> O loco..
<romil> conecta com irc, facebook etc
 * sistematico vem do passado.
<sistematico> Não tenho acesso a essas modernidades.
<sistematico> heh
<romil> humm
<sistematico> O Gnome3 tem o Online Accounts que conecta com FaceBook, XMPP, Twitter e outros.
<sistematico> Meio que integrado no sistema.
<sistematico> Alguem aqui fora o Celso e eu usa o Weechat?
<romil> integrado demais pro meu gosto. prefiro assim, um programa independente do sistema
<sistematico> romil: É, o pior que ele é meio chatinho mesmo.
<sistematico> romil: Você usa o Ubuntu?
<romil> no momento estou no seven
<romil> mas uso sim
<sistematico> Hummm...
<sistematico> romil: Legal.
<sistematico> romil: O Ubuntu instala o Thunderbird 15?
<sistematico> romil: Ou é uma versão anterior?
<romil> cara, o thunderbird 15 acaba de ser lançado junto com o firefox 15. creio que deve estar disponivel ja no ubuntu
<sistematico> Legal.
<romil> meu pc com ubuntu ta com problema, e faz uns 15 dias que nao uso ele.
<sistematico> Qual problema?
<romil> esta desmemoriado. hehehehe. quimou uam, memoria, fui deixando pra trocar depois e depois, a nao troquei ate hoje
<romil> vou resolver essa semana
<sistematico> Celso: Usa o Weechat?
<sistematico> romil: Sabe o tipo de RAM que ele usa?
<Celso> sistematico: sim
<romil> ddr2
<sistematico> Celso: Com o bitlbee?
<sistematico> romil: E o clock?
<Celso> sistematico: nao instalei esse bitlbee
<Celso> é bom?
<sistematico> Celso: É pra usar o Weechat + Jabber/XMPP.
<romil> o clock é 667
<sistematico> Celso: Achei interessante o conceito.
<Kazenin> Celso, http://www.softwarelivre-ac.org/areas/geral/74-internet/24-acessando-protocolos-msn-jabber-aol-icq-via-irc-com-o-bitlbee.html
<sistematico> romil: Comprará?
<romil> pretendo
<Celso> sistematico:  bacana...depois vou ver.Agora estou testando esse irc do thunderbid que o amigo falou no canal
<sistematico> romil: Posso vender, tem conta no MercadoPago, Paypal ou PagSeguro?
<romil> hehee. tenho sim, mas costumo comprar na loja de uma amigo meu aqui em joão pessoa.
<sistematico> romil: PC5300, PC5400?
<Celso> Kazenin: vou instalar depois,valeu
<sistematico> romil: E se meu preço for mais barato? :)
<romil> deve ter frete ne. alem do mais ele cobre qualquer oferta se for pra mim. ehehe
<romil> gente, volto ja
<sistematico> romil: Faço por mais ou menos R$220 2 pentes de 4GB, sem frete, paga quando receber via PayPal.
<sistematico> romil: Aí fica a seu critério.
<sistematico> romil: Minha irmã mora em Denver, demora 30 dias pra chegar.
<sistematico> romil: Esse preço é memória de Laptop, PC Desktop é mais ou menos metade.
<sistematico> Compilar o Firefox demora 2 horas aqui :-O
<romil> humm. vlw sistematico, mas vou declinar da sua oferta. resolvo mais rapido por aqui mesmo. cara, se for pra comprar dos eua eu compraria um iphone ou algum tablet
<romil> sistematico, ta compilando firefox?
<romil> pow, o cara saiu e eu nem vi. hehehehehe
<Kazenin> kkkk
<Rudolf> tuts tuts tuts
<MarconM> algum ae conseguiu tocar dvd no ubuntu
<xGrind> MarconM: o.O
<MarconM> Rudolf,
<MarconM> xGrind, qual player voce usa para tocar dvd ?
<Rudolf> mplayer
<romil> o totem nao toca nao?
<xGrind> MarconM: vlc msm. parole, totem, gnome mplayer
<xGrind> tudo toca. mas se tem q ter os codecs
<MarconM> o totem nao abre
<MarconM> ja instalei o plugin
<MarconM> vou instalar o vlc msm ... é o melho
<xGrind> libdvdcss
<romil> eu nunca precisei rodar dvd no ubuntu porque a maioria dos filmes ou series que eu vejo no pc é baixado na net. mas creio que nao deve ter problema pra tocar se o pacote ubuntu-restricted-extras estiver instalado
<MarconM> ja instalei isso ae xGrind
<xGrind> o loco o.O
<xGrind> aki ta rodando ate .rmvb no vlc
<xGrind> MarconM: ta com qual distro?
<MarconM> ubuntu
<MarconM> 12.10
<MarconM> cara trabalho para fazer pegara qui
<xGrind> voce quer oq tb? kk
<MarconM> instalava ae quando atualizava ele nao iniciava o xorg
<MarconM> dava erro
<MarconM> até 3 da manha para resvolver
<romil> pow. 12.10 ta meio verde demais ainda
<xGrind> o negocio é alpha fio. coloca o 12.04
<Rudolf> huehieueiuheiue
<Rudolf> beta tester
<MarconM> xGrind, ele nao instala
<Rudolf> sofreeee
<Rudolf> MarconM: aproveita e reporte o problema
<MarconM> da erro na instalaçao
<MarconM> erro no boot ainda
<romil> que estranho. testou outra midia ou tentou pelo pendrive?
<MarconM> romil, sim sim
<MarconM> gravei 3 vezes
<MarconM> testei até o md5sum
<MarconM> da iso e dvd
<MarconM> tava certim
<xGrind> o medibuntu ainda é pro Ubuntu 12.04. como q vc vai usar repositorio do 12.04 no 12.10 q ainda é alpha? logico q vai dar erro
<MarconM> xGrind, a questao o 12.10 foi de boa a
<MarconM> o problema q deu eu ja resvolvi
<MarconM> xGrind, vlc foi ... toca tudo o garoto
<MarconM> =)
<xGrind> o vlc tem seus proprios codecs ne?
<romil> MarconM, vc que ja se aventurou no 12.10, o que tem de novo nele?
<velho> abraço livre para todos :)
<romil> ate agora a unica novidade relevante é a retirada do unity 2d
<MarconM> olha romil nao sei te dizer por que eu nao usei os outros
<romil> e o que esta achando do 12.10 entao?
<MarconM> romil, olha, ta bonito ta rapido
<MarconM> apesar dos crashes q sao bastente
<Rudolf> hueheiuheiuheiue
<MarconM> principalmente para executar video
<MarconM> Rudolf, qual é o dev do cd e dvd
<MarconM> nao é /dev/cdrom ou /dev/cdrom
<MarconM> /dev/dvd
<MarconM> nao to achando no ubuntu
<Kazenin> /dev/scd0
<Kazenin> /dev/sr0
<MarconM> Kazenin, vlw
<MarconM> cara mas que calor hj
<Kazenin> 40° aqui
<MarconM> aqui tambem
<MarconM> isso que da morar perto de cba
<Kazenin> arcon ligado em 16°
<MarconM> ventilador ligado no 3
<Kazenin> cuba ?
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> cba = cuiba
<Kazenin> vigi
<Kazenin> dentro de um vulcão essa cidade
<MarconM> Kazenin, vulcao é mais fresco
<MarconM> la os urubus voa com uma aza e se abana com a outra
<Rudolf> cuiba, curitiba ou cuiabá
<xuxuco> e agora
<xuxuco> fikei docieee
<MarconM> ai ai ai
<romil> xuxuco, como é?
<xuxuco> agora fikei doce doce
<xuxuco> igual caramelo
<xuxuco> kkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> chessuis /o\
<romil> cuidado pra nao azedar...
<velho> MarconM, ventilador ligado no máximo, janela fechada
<MarconM> auehauaheuahua
<MarconM> velho, cara se tu ve o mormaço la fora
<MarconM> janela aberta é pior
<MarconM> auehauheaeuhaea
<velho> MarconM, lol :)
<velho> mas eu estou em Portugal
<romil> humm. velho ta nas Oropa, uai
<romil> hehehee
<MarconM> kkkk
<MarconM> algum quer um sorvete ae
<romil> vlw MaconM, mas aqui ate que o clima ta legal, 26 graus. nem me anima a tomar sorvete
<MarconM> romil, ano q vem vou para londres e frança
<MarconM> se o trampo nao atrapalhar
<romil> humm. quam pode pode ne. ou serpá que ta indo traficar alguma coisa? hehehehehehehee
<Rudolf> MarconM: muito bom londres
<Rudolf> MarconM: fiquei 2:30 e meia na alfandega mas valeu a pena
<MarconM> uaheuha
<Rudolf> MarconM:  a porra do hotel não confirmou a reserva
<romil> bom, nunca fui e com o salario que eu ganho as chances de algum dia ir sao mais que remotas
<MarconM> romil, vou para estudar
<Rudolf> MarconM: estudar o que?
<MarconM> ingles/frances
<MarconM> estudo contabilidade mas quero especialização em relações internacionais
<MarconM> fim do ano q vem
<MarconM> china
<MarconM> Kazenin, como q usa as flags no comando dd
<Rudolf> credo
<MarconM> tipo noerrors
<Rudolf> MarconM: mas boa sorte
<MarconM> Rudolf, obrigado
<MarconM> cara adoro chines
<Rudolf> MarconM: já vai adquirindo uma VPN para acessar a internet de lá
<MarconM> é um idioma muito bom
<MarconM> auehauahaueha
<MarconM> Rudolf, nem precisa
<Rudolf> MarconM: bom para quê?
<romil> ta doido ne
<Rudolf> MarconM: como não precisa?
<MarconM> sao alguns lugares q sao bloqueados
<MarconM> eu ja tenho varios amigos de la
<MarconM> eu uso o programa chamado QQ
<MarconM> para flar com galera dela
<MarconM> facebook youtube
<MarconM> é bloqueado la
<MarconM> mas nao são em todos os lugares
<MarconM> velho, o que faz ae em portugal .. trabalha com o que ?
<MarconM> vou reiniciar aqui ja volto
<xuxuco> Rudolf_
<xuxuco> o pulseaudio
<xuxuco> la funfou filé
<Rudolf_> xuxuco: que bom
<Rudolf_> ah merda
<xuxuco> so nao entendo
<xuxuco> pq o pulseaudio
<xuxuco> nao vem ja pré instalado
<xuxuco> no debian
<xuxuco> ja instalado ker dizer
<Rudolf_> nada vem pre instalado no debian (geralmente)
<romil> eu nao entendo porque muita coisa nao vem preinstalada no debian
<Rudolf_> vc escolhe o que quer instalar
<romil> hehehee
<Rudolf_> romil: politica da distro
<romil> conforme-se
<xuxuco> pow
<xuxuco> mais o audio
<xuxuco> era pra vir filé
<xuxuco> ja
<romil> mas fala serio ne, td bem que algumas coisas nao venham instaladas, mas o pulseaudio é necessario ao funcionamento correto do pc com os efeitos de som, nao é um superfluo
<xuxuco> se eles sabem q tem esse problema
<Rudolf> romil: não, não é
<xuxuco> romil tb concordo
<Rudolf> mas, se não concordam
<Rudolf> entrem para o desenvolvimento da distro e opinem
<romil> o que eu acho interressante é que recursos mutilimidia vem preinstalado, inclusive suporte a rmvb
<MarconM> opa \o
<xuxuco> rodr1go
<xuxuco> romil é
<xuxuco> mais mesmo assim
<xuxuco> ainda acho o debian melhor
<xuxuco> q o ubuntu
<xuxuco> essas novas versoes do ubuntu
<xuxuco> cagaram no pau bonito
<xuxuco> ficou pesado a lot
<romil> xuxuco, o problema do ubuntu atualmente é gnome 3 e unity.
<romil> o debian ainda usa o gnome 2 e pretende assumir como padrao no proximo release o xfce
<romil> obvio que nessas condições ele roda mais leve
<xuxuco> eu nem uso gnome2
<xuxuco> no debian
<xuxuco> nao curto gnome
<xuxuco> axo feio
<xuxuco> uso kde
<romil> xuxuco, ja tentei me acostumar com kde, mas sempre acho ele meio largado de lado, no debian e no ubuntu o ambiente principal sempre foi o gnome, os outros sao apenas suportados,
<xuxuco> sim
<xuxuco> o kde4
<xuxuco> axo bonito
<xuxuco> o xfce
<xuxuco> nunca usei
<romil> alem do mais o kde tem um longo historico de bugs
<Rudolf> como se o gnome não tivesse
<xuxuco> http://www.lugs.ch/linux/about/screenshots/ufo-xfce.jpg
<Rudolf> duh!
<xuxuco> bonito
<xuxuco> o xfce
<romil> nao sei como esta atualmente, espero que tenham se focado na solução dos bugs e deixado um pouco de lado as firulas visuais
<xuxuco> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/af/KDE_4_beta_4.png
<xuxuco> o kde4
<xuxuco> axo bonito
<romil> humm. xfceMAC. ehehehehee
<xuxuco> o gnome
<xuxuco> nunca fui mto fan nao
<xuxuco> kkk
<xuxuco> sempre meto depois nas distro
<xuxuco> kde
<xuxuco> e meto como padrão
<xuxuco> kk
<MarconM> negocio é xmonad =0
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> OpenBSD + xmonad
<MarconM> vou tirar ubuntu e tacar OpenBSD
<xuxuco> rs
<xuxuco> au nunca usei
<xuxuco> bsd
<xuxuco> nem netbsd nem openbsd
<xuxuco> maximo q ja usei foi em ssh
<xuxuco> vps
<xuxuco> freebsd
<MarconM> rpaz eu sou fça hein
<MarconM> eu quero usar esse tal de OpenIndiana
<pauloolhos> Ola senhores
<xuxuco> rs
<xuxuco> eu tenho
<xuxuco> 1 cd aki do solaris
<xuxuco> q ganhei pedindo no site
<xuxuco> rodei 1 x desisti
<xuxuco> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xuxuco> complexo a lot
<xuxuco> Rudolf ja rodou
<pauloolhos> Qual o melhor software pra fazer acesso remoto grafico no Ubuntu
<xuxuco> solaris/
<xuxuco> pauloolhos
<xuxuco> usa o nomachine
<pauloolhos> oi
<xuxuco> nao so pra ubuntu
<xuxuco> mais pra qalqer distro
<Rudolf> xuxuco: já tive servidor
<xuxuco> ele roda
<xuxuco> eu axei o melhor
<xuxuco> e é free
<Rudolf> xuxuco: migrei um ftp server de debian para solaris
<xuxuco> Rudolf presta?
<Rudolf> xuxuco: presta
<xuxuco> mais é complexo
<Rudolf> xuxuco: muito melhor que qualquer linux
<xuxuco> a lot neh?
<MarconM> Rudolf: opensolaris ja usou
<MarconM> ?
<Rudolf> xuxuco: mas, sim complexo no sentido que não foi tão mastigado quanto o linux e as ferramentas gnu
<Rudolf> MarconM: tentei, uma merda
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> tem esse openindiana
<MarconM> que vem com zfs ativa por padrao
<MarconM> queria usar zfs
<MarconM> para min é o futuro
<xuxuco> o solaris
<xuxuco> q ganhei
<xuxuco> foi o opensolaris
<xuxuco> kkk
<xuxuco> mais desisti
<xuxuco> tenho o cd até hj
<xuxuco> aki
<xuxuco> kk
<pauloolhos> xuxuco
<pauloolhos> é melhor que o teamviem
<MarconM> alguem ae usa arduino
<xuxuco> pauloolhos sim
<xuxuco> ele tu usa a senha
<xuxuco> do usuario da maquina
<xuxuco> filé
<xuxuco> e fácil de instalar
<xuxuco> e roda automatico
<Rudolf> MarconM: é, zfs espanca qualquer filesystem
<MarconM> Rudolf: sim
<xuxuco> tenke instalar o nomachine server
<Rudolf> MarconM: sistema de quota dele e de clusterização é foda
<xuxuco> no linux
<MarconM> sim demais
<xuxuco> e baixar o cliente
<xuxuco> pra acessar
<Rudolf> MarconM: já usei com o solaris, para as quotas de usuario no ftp
<xuxuco> o bom q ele suporta
<xuxuco> mta distros
<Rudolf> MarconM: e no pfsense para fazer raid do /var
<MarconM> masa
<MarconM> Rudolf: essa jossa de definir tamanho de partição é passado
<MarconM> sem falar q nao tem mais cluster sobrando neh
<MarconM> cara zfs é foda demais
<MarconM> pena q é da orable
<MarconM> oracle
<xuxuco> osso
<xuxuco> qal a diferença
<xuxuco> do openbsd / freebsd e netbsd?
<MarconM> nao deixam usar no linux
<MarconM> =/
<xuxuco> queria cair pra bsd
<MarconM> xuxuco: vem para o OpenBSD
<Rudolf> MarconM: já tem port para linux (apesar de RC_
<Rudolf> MarconM:      Homepage:            http://zfsonlinux.org/
<MarconM> Rudolf: interessante
<xuxuco> MarconM vc ja usou
<xuxuco> freebsd?
<Rudolf> xuxuco: diferença é quem desenvolve
<MarconM> auehauheuahehaea
<xuxuco> Rudolf oO
<Rudolf> xuxuco: e a política dos desenvolvedores
<MarconM> xuxuco: com certeza
<xuxuco> sakei
<MarconM> xuxuco: BSD tem a maior comunidade do mundo
<MarconM> em dev
<Rudolf> xuxuco: netbsd tem foco em velocidade de rede, e suporte a hardware
<Rudolf> xuxuco: openbsd segurança
<MarconM> a microsoft é toda em freebsd
<MarconM> os servers
<Rudolf> xuxuco: e freebsd é o mais completo em relação a suporte a software
<MarconM> o kernel do windows 8 é freebsd
<xuxuco> sakei
<xuxuco> pow eu vi mto nego
<xuxuco> mesmo usando freebsd
<xuxuco> netbsd quase nunca vi ninguem usar
<xuxuco> mais eu queria rodar
<xuxuco> mesmo pra fuçar
<xuxuco> kkkk
<xuxuco> curiosidade mesmo
<Rudolf> xuxuco: é uma boa
<MarconM> xuxuco: vai de freebsd primeiro
<xuxuco> vo instalar
<Rudolf> xuxuco: vantagens do freebsd sobre os dois
<MarconM> depois OpenBSD
<xuxuco> virtualbox
<xuxuco> no debian
<xuxuco> e emular
<Rudolf> xuxuco: atualizações mais fáceis
<Rudolf> xuxuco: sistema de ports mais rápido
<MarconM> xuxuco: baixa o Pcbsd
<xuxuco> pow
<MarconM> é o freebsd com desk ja
<Rudolf> xuxuco: desvantagens, chipset wireless (openbsd está na frente)
<MarconM> gnome kde
<Rudolf> visão minha: se quer aprender bsd não use pcbsd
<MarconM> OpenBSD = segurança
<xuxuco> eu vo cair
<MarconM> isso sim
<xuxuco> ou em pcbsd
<Rudolf> se quer brincar, aí pode ser que pcbsd seja legal
<xuxuco> ops
<xuxuco> ou em openbsd
<pauloolhos> Utilizo o debian nos meus servidores
<xuxuco> ou freebsd
<MarconM> xuxuco: usa OpenBSD
<MarconM> e instalar o xmonad =)
<xuxuco> netbsd se eu for usar
<xuxuco> pelo q percebi
<MarconM> dae sim tu vai aprender na marra
<xuxuco> quase ninguem usa
<xuxuco> entao vo tomar surra
<xuxuco> oO
<xuxuco> tem 1 canal de netbsd
<xuxuco> aki
<xuxuco> MarconM
<xuxuco> #netbsd-br
<Rudolf> cri cri cri
<MarconM> xuxuco: nao curto muito netbsd
<MarconM> prefiro openbsd
<xuxuco> ultima atualizacao
<xuxuco> do netbsd
<xuxuco> foi em q ano?
<Rudolf> www.netbsd.org
<MarconM> xuxuco: no OpenBSD voce pode usar o current
<MarconM> atualiza toda semana
<xuxuco> 5.1.2
<xuxuco> MarconM
<xuxuco> vo baixar aqui
<xuxuco> o open mesmo
<MarconM> xuxuco: tem 200mb
<MarconM> mas se fosse voce como vai aprender
<MarconM> baixa o stable i386
<xuxuco> site
<xuxuco> bem feinho
<xuxuco> rs
<MarconM> rsrs
<MarconM> xuxuco: eles nao ligam pra beleza
<MarconM> e sim para estabilidade
<MarconM> e segurança
<xuxuco> tu usa
<xuxuco> qal a 5.1?
<Rudolf> ai ai
<xuxuco> http://openbsd.org.ar/pub/OpenBSD/5.1/i386/install51.iso
<Rudolf> MarconM: não se constroi mais a própria iso?
<Rudolf> MarconM: rsrsrsrsrsr
<Rudolf> MarconM: bons tempos
<Rudolf> heuheiuheiuehiuehe
<xuxuco> pequeno
<xuxuco> a lot
<xuxuco> 200 mb
<Rudolf> ou seja
<Rudolf> vc constroi o sistema
<xuxuco> MarconM vem algum gerenciador grafico?
<Rudolf> huehieuheiuheiuhe
<xuxuco> nessa iso de 200 mb
<MarconM> xuxuco: aeuhauheauhe
<MarconM> sim
<Rudolf> xuxuco: twm, provavelmente
<MarconM> twm ou fwm
<xuxuco> Rudolf o debian
<xuxuco> 7
<xuxuco> ops
<xuxuco> 6
<MarconM> mas tu vai se perder nele
<xuxuco> nem vem grafico
<MarconM> é bemmmmmmmmmm minimalista
<xuxuco> ele baixa na instalacao
<xuxuco> kk
<Rudolf> xuxuco: amem
<xuxuco> 600 mb de arquivo nem o kde vem junto
<xuxuco> tenke baixar
<xuxuco> oO
<MarconM> xuxuco: http://marconm.deviantart.com/art/OpenBSD-Xmonad-315875110?q=gallery%3Amarconm&qo=0
<MarconM> http://marconm.deviantart.com/art/OpenBSD-Xmonad-315742465?q=gallery%3Amarconm&qo=1
<MarconM> http://marconm.deviantart.com/art/OpenBSD-xmonad-315450084?q=gallery%3Amarconm&qo=2
<MarconM> essa ultima screen é archlinux
<xuxuco> bacana
<MarconM> xuxuco: ftp://openbsd.locaweb.com.br/pub/OpenBSD/5.1/i386/install51.iso
<MarconM> o download do openbsd
<MarconM> xuxuco: sabe usar vim ou emacs }?
<xuxuco> nao
<xuxuco> MarconM to baixando
<xuxuco> ja por um .ar
<MarconM> xuxuco: entra aprende
<MarconM> auehauheaueaehauehaa
<xuxuco> http://openbsd.org.ar/pub/OpenBSD/5.1/i386/install51.iso
<xuxuco> baixando nesse ai
<MarconM> ok
<xuxuco> 500 k/s
<xuxuco> osso
<MarconM> aqui pega 640k/s
<xuxuco> oO
<xuxuco> na locaweb
<MarconM> yes
<xuxuco> aki deve vir a 1 mb/s
<MarconM> é br neh
<MarconM> mais perto
<xuxuco> rs
<MarconM> mas o da argentina é bom tambem
<xuxuco> MarconM ai é qanto de net?
<MarconM> 5mb
<MarconM> vou mudar para 10mb
<Celso> MarconM: esse xmonad é complicadinho
<MarconM> Celsinho: nao por que
<MarconM> para quem usa debian ou ubuntu
<xuxuco> MarconM te q baixa bem
<xuxuco> 640 k/s
<xuxuco> oO
<xuxuco> com 5 mb
<Celso> praticamente precisa construir o ambiente editando?
<MarconM> eu tenho script q instalar automatico
<xuxuco> meu virtua de 10 mb nao passa de 1mb/s
<MarconM> Celsinho: todos esses wm tem q ser assim
<MarconM> openbox xmonad awesome flubox ...
<Celso> MarconM: teminou o script?
<MarconM> Celsinho: terminar eu terminei
<MarconM> soh nao lembro onde ta
<MarconM> aeuaheuehaueheuahaea
<Celso> hahahaha
<MarconM> eu tenho script para cada distro
<MarconM> eu tenho até para OpenBSD
<MarconM> logico
<MarconM> uehauhauhaea
<xuxuco> ta
<xuxuco> acabando aki
<rogerio> tem algum programa que eu possa tirar e adicionar programas em uma iso de ubuntu?
<xuxuco> o down
<xuxuco> 93 %
<MarconM> rogerio: no windows tem o ultraiso
<MarconM> agora nao sei se tem para linux
<MarconM> equivalente
<MarconM> pesquisa ae ultraiso equivalente no google
<Celso> MarconM: tem algum scrit pra xubuntu?
<MarconM> Celsinho: a base é a msm
<MarconM> é tudo ubuntu
<MarconM> lubuntu xubuntu lubuntu ubuntu kubuntu
<MarconM> é a msm coisa
<Celso> sim
<MarconM> Celsinho: soh que assim
<MarconM> para usar o xmonad
<MarconM> eu recomendo baixar o ubuntu minimal
<MarconM> 40mb
<MarconM> soh vem o basico msm
<MarconM> porque o script instala tudo e configura
<xuxuco> o xubuntu
<xuxuco> é q gerenciador
<xuxuco> grafico?
<Celso> xfce4
<MarconM> xfce
<xuxuco> uia
<xuxuco> agora q entendi
<xuxuco> ubuntu = gnome kubuntu = kde
<xuxuco> kkk
<xuxuco> lol
<MarconM> xubuntu = distro da xuxa
<xuxuco> eu ja usei
<xuxuco> o kubuntu
<xuxuco> é bonito
<xuxuco> tem tb
<xuxuco> 1 edu-buntu
<xuxuco> kk
<xuxuco> q é pra educacao
<xuxuco> vi 1 x
<xuxuco> nao sei oq tem nele
<xuxuco> http://www.edubuntu.org/download
<xuxuco> Celsinho
<xuxuco> ops
<xuxuco> Celso ja rodou
<xuxuco> isso?
<MarconM> xuxuco: vai usar openbsd numa vm ae neh ]?
<xuxuco> MarconM sim
<Celso> xuxuco: esse edubuntu eu nunca instalei
<Celso> xuxuco: freebsd eu ja usei uns anos atras
<Celso> senao me engano versão 5.0
<Celso> faz muito temo
<Celso> tempo
<MarconM> nossa
<MarconM> ja ta na versao 9.2
<MarconM> auehauehuaha
<xuxuco> rs
<Celso> hahaha
<xuxuco> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSch56IV624
<xuxuco> maneiro
<Celso> MarconM: faz muito tempo
<xuxuco> esse edubuntu
<xuxuco> pra kem tem criança
<xuxuco> em casa
<xuxuco> la
<xuxuco> tem altos jogos pra desenvolvimento
<xuxuco> infantial
<xuxuco> ops
<xuxuco> infantil
<xuxuco> bacana
<Celso> sim
<xuxuco> bacana a lot
<xuxuco> o pessoal do desenvolvimento
<xuxuco> do ubuntu
<xuxuco> fazer algo assim
<xuxuco> MarconM http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSch56IV624
<xuxuco> ja viu?
<MarconM> bacana
<MarconM> cara nervoso
<MarconM> campeonato de MMA aqui
<MarconM> dia 29
<MarconM> vou ir =)
<MarconM> tomar uma surra
<MarconM> aeuahauehauehea
<xuxuco> MarconM
<xuxuco> www.openradio.tk
<MarconM> agora nem da
<MarconM> vendo filme
<xuxuco> meti
<xuxuco> 1 chat em php
<xuxuco> kk
<xuxuco> lembra uol
<MarconM> kkkk
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> eu me divertia muito ma
<MarconM> la
<MarconM> aeuahuehauhea
<velho> yo
<MarconM> gatinhoassusto acabou de entrar: 0.0
<xuxuco> http://www.openradio.tk/chat/
<MarconM> xuxuco: instalando ae ja ?
<Celso> aqui eu instalei na vm
<Celso> rsrsr
<MarconM> hahaaha
<MarconM> Celso: configurou o xmonad nele
<Celso> dei um xdm
<Celso> entrei em modo grafico simples
<Celso> tem só o xconsole
<Celso> hahahaha
<xuxuco> MarconM
<xuxuco> ainda nao
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> xuxuco: blz se for instalar soh me chamar
<MarconM> q eu te ajudi
<xuxuco> blz
<xuxuco> tava
<xuxuco> testando
<xuxuco> meu red5
<xuxuco> MarconM
<xuxuco> 2 gb da pro openbsd?
<MarconM> xuxuco: para instalação
<MarconM> coloca uns 8gb
<MarconM> nao vai usar tudo mas pelomenos voce tem espaço
<xuxuco> pow
<MarconM> mas nao esquenta a vm nao vai usr tudo isso
<xuxuco> pus so 2gb
<xuxuco> axo q da
<MarconM> deleta e faz de novo
<MarconM> 2gb muito poco
<MarconM> vai instalar algo ja fode tudo
<MarconM> coloca uns 8gb
<MarconM> da para voce testar bastante
<xuxuco> pronto
<xuxuco> iniciando
<Rudolf> MarconM: deixa, assim ele vai aprendendo
<Rudolf> MarconM: errar é bom
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> xuxuco: mas vai la
<MarconM> qunado iniciar o sistema
<MarconM> voce vai ter que definir um repositorio para ele baixar
<MarconM> é definido dentro do ~/.profile
<xuxuco> eu
<MarconM> echo "export PKG_PATH=http://ftp.openbsd.org.ar/pub/OpenBSD/5.1/packages/i386/" >> .profile
<xuxuco> to instalando
<xuxuco> padrão
<xuxuco> pra ve como é
<MarconM> dae tu sai e entra de novo para ele carregar o profile
<Rudolf> MarconM: num rola o env-update?
<xuxuco> magnific
<MarconM> Rudolf: pode ser
<xuxuco> MarconM instalei aqui
<MarconM> mas eu faço assim
<xuxuco> esse .profile
<xuxuco> é pra editar neh?
<MarconM> xuxuco: sim
<MarconM> voce pode usar o vi ou mg
<MarconM> mg é uma versao minimal do emacs
<xuxuco> nao
<xuxuco> veio vi
<xuxuco> kk
<MarconM> tem mg tambem
<xuxuco> mg .profile
<xuxuco> notfound
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> oche
<xuxuco> ta sem mg
<MarconM> usa o vi entao
<xuxuco> e sem vi
<xuxuco> oO
<MarconM> 0.0
<xuxuco> tb ta sem
<xuxuco> kkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> xuxuco: vim
<xuxuco> osso
<MarconM> Rudolf: aeuahuhaueaheah
<MarconM> azarado
<MarconM> ^^
<xuxuco> vim notfound
<xuxuco> oO
<MarconM> xuxuco: desmarcou algo na instalação
<Rudolf> vi
<MarconM> vi tem sim
<MarconM> mg tambem
<xuxuco> Rudolf ta sem vi
<Rudolf> SEM VI?
<MarconM> é padrao dele
<Rudolf> vish
<xuxuco> e sem mg
<xuxuco> s
<MarconM> Rudolf: auehauaheauhaueahea
<Rudolf> jura
<xuxuco> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> esse é azarado
<xuxuco> dshudiadiusad
<MarconM> auehUhuHUhu
<Rudolf> nunca vi vir sem via
<xuxuco> MarconM tem repositorios
<MarconM> eu tambem nao
<Rudolf> então só lhe resta o echo e o sed mesmo
<xuxuco> o openbsd
<Rudolf> ops
<Rudolf> ed
<xuxuco> estilo o centos e debian?
<MarconM> sim
<xuxuco> como instalo
<MarconM> xuxuco: mas eu te mandei pelo echo
<xuxuco> o nano
<MarconM> la em cima
<MarconM> echo "export PKG_PATH=http://ftp.openbsd.org.ar/pub/OpenBSD/5.1/packages/i386/" >> .profile
<MarconM> nano nao vem nao
<MarconM> se disser q tem nano .. eu vou dizer q baixou outr distro
<Rudolf> dois
<Rudolf> xuxuco: digita whereis vi
<xuxuco> foi
<xuxuco> editei
<xuxuco> pelo echo
<xuxuco> nao deu comando
<xuxuco> de erro
<xuxuco> axo q foi
<xuxuco> kk
<xuxuco> (17:18:17) <MarconM> echo "export PKG_PATH=http://ftp.openbsd.org.ar/pub/OpenBSD/5.1/packages/i386/" >> .profile
<MarconM> xuxuco: da um cat no profile
<MarconM> para ver se foi
<xuxuco> MarconM pelo q entendi
<xuxuco> isso ai
<MarconM> dae tu tem que sair e logar de novo
<xuxuco> sao os repositorios
<xuxuco> neh?
<MarconM> para ele carregar o profile
<MarconM> xuxuco: sim
<xuxuco> MarconM
<Rudolf> xuxuco: digita whereis vi
<xuxuco> foi
<xuxuco> cabei de da cat
<Rudolf> xuxuco: e cola a resposta aqui
<xuxuco> Rudolf not found
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> Rudolf: ta estranho isso
<xuxuco> eu peguei
<xuxuco> a 5.1
<Rudolf> MarconM: pra não falar bizarro
<xuxuco> i386
<Rudolf> xuxuco: tem
<MarconM> Rudolf: sim
<MarconM> eu to baixando aqui tambem
<MarconM> a msm coisa q voce
<MarconM> vamus ver
<xuxuco> MarconM
<xuxuco> o cat la deu certo
<xuxuco> so rebootar?
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> nao
<MarconM> apenas desloga
<MarconM> e loga
<MarconM> para ele carregar o .profile
<xuxuco> vo
<xuxuco> rebootar
<xuxuco> kk
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> nao precisa veio
<xuxuco> kkk
<MarconM> isso é BSD nao windows
<xuxuco> nem sei como desloga
<xuxuco> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xuxuco> vai reboot
<MarconM> 0.o
<xuxuco> mesmo
<MarconM> exit
<MarconM> xuxuco: exit
<Rudolf> ctrl+d
<Rudolf> exit
<xuxuco> a ta
<Rudolf> logoff
<xuxuco> kkk
<xuxuco> mesma coisa
<xuxuco> de debian
<xuxuco> oO
<MarconM> ¬¬
<xuxuco> pensei q era outro comando
<xuxuco> rs
<xuxuco> kkk
<MarconM> ¬¬
<xuxuco> nunca usei bsd
<MarconM> xuxuco: quase a msm coisa
<MarconM> soh q voce nao esta usando bash
<MarconM> esta usando ksh
<xuxuco> pronto
<MarconM> ou zsh
<MarconM> ok
<xuxuco> rebotei
<xuxuco> e logieo
<xuxuco> ops
<xuxuco> logei
<Rudolf> aff
<MarconM> agora vamus testar
<xuxuco> como instalo algo
<xuxuco> pelos repositorios?
<MarconM> xuxuco: agora voce tem que dar permisao de sudo para seu user
<MarconM> tem que editar o /etc/sudoers
<xuxuco> oO
<xuxuco> complexo a lot
<xuxuco> hein
<xuxuco> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> aeuhauheauaehauha
<Rudolf> MarconM: sudoer?
<Rudolf> nao cara
<MarconM> sim
<Rudolf> coloca ele no wheel
<MarconM> \o/
<Rudolf> usa sudo não
<MarconM> colocar no grupo
<Rudolf> sudo vive tendo falha de segurança
<MarconM> tambem da
<MarconM> Rudolf: fala ae entao
<Rudolf> é um software a menos para se preocupar
<MarconM> eu vou pegar agua
<xuxuco> Rudolf
<xuxuco> como faço
<xuxuco> pelo whell?
<MarconM> por que aqui ta 50º
<xuxuco> ops
<xuxuco> wheel?
<MarconM> xuxuco: sim é o grupo do root
<MarconM> no linux é grupo root
<MarconM> no BSD é grupo wheel
<xuxuco> um
<xuxuco> saquei
<MarconM> archlinux tambem é wheel
<xuxuco> vo depois
<xuxuco> ve se acho
<xuxuco> alguma documentação
<MarconM> nao
<xuxuco> do openbsd
<xuxuco> pra da 1 lida
<MarconM> auehauheauheaea
<xuxuco> :D
<MarconM> openbsd.org
<MarconM> FAQ
<xuxuco> foda
<MarconM> tem tudo la
<xuxuco> q é inglês
<xuxuco> ;~~
<MarconM> carma q eu te ajudo
<xuxuco> tem nenhum site de openbsd
<xuxuco> em pt nao?
<MarconM> xuxuco:
<MarconM> sai e loga como root
<MarconM> xuxuco: eu to fazendo um
<xuxuco> ok
<xuxuco> pera
<xuxuco> pronto
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> agora faz assim
<MarconM> useradd -G wheel $user
<MarconM> $user = seu usuario =)
<xuxuco> MarconM
<MarconM> Oi
<xuxuco> voltou
<xuxuco> akela sintaxe
<MarconM> o que voltou ?
<xuxuco> de useradd
<MarconM> auehuheuehauh
<xuxuco> useradd -G wheel $robinhood
<xuxuco> meti assim
<xuxuco> ou é
<MarconM> xuxuco: nao vai o $
<xuxuco> useradd -G wheel $user robinhood?
<xuxuco> a ta
<xuxuco> kk
<xuxuco> malz
<MarconM> '-'
<MarconM> xuxuco: o $ indica uma variavel
<xuxuco> sakei
<xuxuco> warning
<xuxuco> home directory
<MarconM> mete bala
<MarconM> aeuhauheauehae
<xuxuco> . /home/robinhood
<xuxuco> . /home/robinhood dont exist
<MarconM> xuxuco: eu to baixando a msm iso de voce
<xuxuco> oO
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> ignora
<xuxuco> pronto
<xuxuco> :D
<MarconM> xuxuco:
<MarconM> user mod -G wheel $user
<MarconM> agora sai e logo com o seu usuario
<xuxuco> funfou
<xuxuco> :D
<xuxuco> o usuario
<xuxuco> filé
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> agora faz assim
<MarconM> pkg_add -iv nano
<MarconM> ele vai instalar o nano
<xuxuco> mandando
<xuxuco> eu rodar
<xuxuco> como root
<xuxuco> pera
<xuxuco> nao axou
<xuxuco> o nano
<xuxuco> MarconM qal ambiente grafico
<MarconM> entao é o repo q esta errado
<xuxuco> tem pra openbsd?
<MarconM> xuxuco: todos
<xuxuco> qal
<xuxuco> o melhor?
<xuxuco> xfc
<xuxuco> neh?
<MarconM> pode ser
<MarconM> eu uso xmonad
<MarconM> como voce viu na SS q te mandei
<xuxuco> vo
<xuxuco> meter o xfc
<MarconM> xuxuco:
<MarconM> vai ter que entrar no .profile
<MarconM> para editar
<xuxuco> pra por oq?
<MarconM> estranho nao ter vindo mg vim ou vi
<MarconM> la onde ta http
<MarconM> coloca ftp
<xuxuco> com
<xuxuco> internet ta
<xuxuco> echo "export PKG_PATH=http://ftp.openbsd.org.ar/pub/OpenBSD/5.1/packages/i386/" >> .profile
<MarconM> echo "export PKG_PATH=ftp://ftp.openbsd.org/pub/OpenBSD/5.1/packages/i386/" >> .profile
<MarconM> xuxuco: dae tem que deslogar
<MarconM> e logar de novo
<MarconM> nao esquece
<MarconM> para ele carregar o profile
<xuxuco> (17:34:01) <MarconM> echo "export PKG_PATH=ftp://ftp.openbsd.org/pub/OpenBSD/5.1/packages/i386/" >> .profile
<xuxuco> so .org?
<MarconM> xuxuco: org.ar
<MarconM> tambem da
<xuxuco> vo
<xuxuco> por .org
<xuxuco> q é oficial
<xuxuco> rs
<xuxuco> nao
<xuxuco> axa o nano
<xuxuco> oO
<MarconM> estranho
<MarconM> tem que deletar o primeiro repo
<xuxuco> sim
<xuxuco> como deleto
<xuxuco> ?
<MarconM> tem que ser com sed
<MarconM> nao lembro
<MarconM> xo ve no google
<xuxuco> blz
<MarconM> xuxuco: faz cat -o .profile
<MarconM> tu vai ver o numero da linha
<xuxuco> usage: cat [-bentstuv] [file ...]
<xuxuco> deu esse erro
<MarconM> xuxuco: afffs nao tem
<MarconM> xuxuco: sim .. nao tem essa opção
<MarconM> deve ser outra ae
<xuxuco> oO
<MarconM> xuxuco: to insatlando ele aqui
<xuxuco> esse openbsd
<xuxuco> é complexo a lot
<xuxuco> kkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> ja ja te ajudo fica mais facil
<MarconM> por que vou ver o que voce esta fazendo
<xuxuco> MarconM tu usa qal versão ai?
<MarconM> xuxuco: peguei a msm q voce
<MarconM> msm link
<xuxuco> a ta
<xuxuco> mais antes
<xuxuco> tu usou qal?
<xuxuco> 5.1 tb?
<MarconM> xuxuco: sim
<MarconM> msm versao quero dizer igual
<MarconM> clone
<MarconM> identico
<MarconM> irmao gemeo
<MarconM> msm sha512
<MarconM> xuxuco: ta ae
<MarconM> xuxuco: voce ja reiniciou neh
<MarconM> tem o vi agora
<MarconM> vi .profile
<xuxuco> agora
<xuxuco> veio vi
<xuxuco> oO
<MarconM> auehaeuehauehuea
<MarconM> quer saber por que ?
<xuxuco> pq?
<MarconM> uehauheuehueaha
<MarconM> é logico neh xuxuco
<xuxuco> serio
<xuxuco> entendi nada
<xuxuco> oO
<MarconM> quando termina de instalar ele ainda esta no CD
<MarconM> voce tem que dar reboot
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xuxuco> oO
<xuxuco> pow
 * MarconM rachei de ir
<xuxuco> lol
<MarconM> frir*
<MarconM> rir*
<MarconM> auehauheuaheaua
<xuxuco> maluco
<xuxuco> tem nenhuma url
<xuxuco> nesse .profile
<xuxuco> oO
<xuxuco> to doido
<xuxuco> pra instalar parte grafica logo
<xuxuco> ;~~
<MarconM> xuxuco: pronto agora sim
<MarconM> esta instalando o nano
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> mas eu nao uso nano
<MarconM> aeuhuheuahuae
<MarconM> soh para tetar
<xuxuco> oO
<MarconM> xuxuco: entra como root
<xuxuco> eu curto
<xuxuco> o nano
<MarconM> vi /etc/sudoers
<MarconM> vai numa linha q esta assim
<MarconM> root ALL=(ALL) SETENV: ALL
<MarconM> em baixo dela copia ela inteira
<MarconM> soh tira o root e coloca seu user
<xuxuco> pronto
<xuxuco> como eu salvo?
<xuxuco> tem anos
<xuxuco> q nao uso vi
<MarconM> :wq!
<MarconM> xuxuco: da ESC
<MarconM> dae faz esse comando ae
<xuxuco> foi
<MarconM> xuxuco: leia isso é importante
<MarconM> http://www.openbsd.org/anoncvs.html
<MarconM> bom agora é soh logar com o seu users
<MarconM> e fazer sudo pkg_add -iv nano
<MarconM> tem que ver se o repo esta certo
<MarconM> mas acredito q vai dar sim
<MarconM> xuxuco: esta baixando o ports
<MarconM> estou*
<xuxuco> not
<xuxuco> found
<xuxuco> MarconM
<xuxuco> nao axa
<xuxuco> ;~~
<xuxuco> nada
<MarconM> xuxuco: é o repo q esta errado
<xuxuco> como edito
<xuxuco> a repo?
<MarconM> export PKG_PATH=ftp://ftp.openbsd.org.ar/pub/OpenBSD/5.1/packages/i386/
<MarconM> xuxuco: vi .profile
<MarconM> desce com a seta do teclado até a linha dele
<MarconM> e aperta d duas vezes
<MarconM> dd
<MarconM> ele vai apagar a linha
<xuxuco> foi
<MarconM> xuxuco: agora para voce inserir uma linha nova
<MarconM> aperta i
<MarconM> ele vai entrar no mode insert
<MarconM> dae voce pode escrever
<MarconM> o que quer
<MarconM> export PKG_PATH=ftp://ftp.openbsd.org.ar/pub/OpenBSD/5.1/packages/i386/
<xuxuco> MarconM
<xuxuco> so q nao axei
<MarconM> o que
<xuxuco> a linha
<xuxuco> ta no .rpofiles
<xuxuco> mais ta assim "export PKG_PATH=ftp://ftp.openbsd.org.ar/pub/OpenBSD/5.1/packages/i386/"
<MarconM> tem que tirar as aspas
<MarconM> é normal dentro do .profile
<MarconM> export PKG_PATH=ftp://ftp.openbsd.org.ar/pub/OpenBSD/5.1/packages/i386/ tem que ficar assim
<xuxuco> MarconM
<xuxuco> como edito
<xuxuco> o profiles?
<MarconM> vi .profiles
<MarconM> com o vi
<xuxuco> to
<xuxuco> la com o vi
<MarconM> ok
<xuxuco> mais nao consigo
<xuxuco> deletar
<xuxuco> as "
<xuxuco> kk
<MarconM> auehauheaa
<xuxuco> osso
<MarconM> da ESC
<xuxuco> ;~~
<MarconM> chega nas espas o cursor atras delas
<MarconM> e aperta x
<xuxuco> pronto
<xuxuco> pra salvar
<xuxuco> q nao to conseguindo
<xuxuco> foids
<MarconM> xuxuco: da esc
<MarconM> :wq!
<xuxuco> permissao denien
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> ouche
<MarconM> xuxuco: voce esta dentro da pasta do user neh
<MarconM> nao dentro do root
<xuxuco> nao
<xuxuco> instala
<MarconM> 0.0
<xuxuco> nada
<xuxuco> oO
<MarconM> xuxuco: vai na igreja
<MarconM> aeuhauhauehuahea
<MarconM> xuxuco: :q!
<xuxuco> vou
<MarconM> ele sai sem salvar
<MarconM> da um pwd
<MarconM> para ver qual pasta voce esta
<xuxuco> /root
<xuxuco> tipo
<xuxuco> ele salvou
<xuxuco> ta sem "
<MarconM> xuxuco: poxa ae nao da neh
<MarconM> cara o .profile q voce tem que editar é do seu user
<MarconM> sai de tudo e logo com o seu user
<MarconM> verifica se esta msm na pasta dele
<MarconM> /home/$user
<xuxuco> do user
<xuxuco> ta /home/robinhood
<MarconM> xuxuco: ok
<MarconM> agora sim
<MarconM> vi .profile
<MarconM> agora voce pode editar esse ae pára salva
<MarconM> :wq!
<MarconM> xuxuco: lembra de uma coisa
<MarconM> quando voce da ESC ele vai para o modo comando
<xuxuco> permissao
<xuxuco> denied
<MarconM> 0.0
<xuxuco> sim
<MarconM> entao pode :wq!
<MarconM> xuxuco:
<xuxuco> MarconM
<MarconM> oi
<xuxuco> nao consigo salvar
<xuxuco> da permissao denied
<MarconM> xuxuco: da um ls -lha
<MarconM> e ve como esta a permissao e grupo do .prifle
<xuxuco> -rw-r--r--r
<xuxuco> -rw-r--r--
<MarconM> 0.0-
<xuxuco> root whelel
<MarconM> xuxuco: por isso nao consegue salva
<MarconM> ele ta no root
<MarconM> nao vai deixar
<MarconM> msm
<xuxuco> oO
<MarconM> xuxuco: digita su
<MarconM> vai pegar senha
<MarconM> vai entrar como root
<MarconM> dae faz assim
<xuxuco> mover
<xuxuco> neh?
<xuxuco> mv arkivo. /home/robinhood/ ?
<MarconM> chown $user:wheel .profile
<MarconM> xuxuco:
<MarconM> nao po
<MarconM> presta atençao
<Celso> MarconM: adicionei o propositorio no .profile ,mas qdo. dou pkg_add pacote ele nao acha
<MarconM> cada user tem seu proprio usuario
<MarconM> ops
<MarconM> cada user tem seu proprio .profile
<xuxuco> pronto
<xuxuco> volta
<xuxuco> pro robinhood
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> tem que editar o .profile do robinhood
<MarconM> vi /home/robinhood/.profile
<Celso> MarconM: dei o comando pkg_add xmonad e ele retornou can't find xmonad
<xuxuco> ainda
<Celso> nao acha
<xuxuco> permissao
<xuxuco> deniedd
<xuxuco> MarconM
<MarconM> Celsinho: repositorio
<xuxuco> vo logar
<xuxuco> de root
<xuxuco> e editar o profile
<MarconM> xuxuco: nao
<xuxuco> do robinhood
<xuxuco> neh?
<MarconM> xuxuco: nao
<MarconM> edita como robin msm
<MarconM> é profile do seu user
<xuxuco> nao ta indo
<MarconM> ele tem que editar
<xuxuco> da permissao deniet
<xuxuco> denied
<xuxuco> qando tento salvar
<MarconM> xuxuco: desloga e loga como root
<Celso> no inicio é http mesmo?
<MarconM> Celsinho: ftp
<MarconM> export PKG_PATH=ftp://ftp.openbsd.org.ar/pub/OpenBSD/5.1/packages/i386/
<xuxuco> MarconM to la no root
<MarconM> xuxuco: dae faz assim como root
<MarconM> userdel -r robinhood
<xuxuco> pronto
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> agora useradd robinhood
<xuxuco> pronto
<MarconM> xuxuco: foi mal
<pauloolhos> Ola
<MarconM> deleta o user de novo
<MarconM> userdel robinhood
<MarconM> dae faz assim
<MarconM> adduser -m hobinhood
<MarconM> xuxuco: se nao ele nao cria a home
<MarconM> pode dar um ls dentro da home q vai ta la sua pasta
<MarconM> xuxuco: deu certo
<xuxuco> to
<xuxuco> tentando
<MarconM> 0.0
<xuxuco> deletei o user
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> agora cria de novo com a flag -m
<MarconM> adduser -m $user
<xuxuco> sim
<MarconM> blz
<xuxuco> mais ta dando errot
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> que erro ?
<sistematico> Aqui o -m faz outra coisa.
<MarconM> cara
<Celso> instalando xmonad
<MarconM> essa net MMQL é foda
<MarconM> agoar mais usa mmql ae
<MarconM> alguem*
<sistematico> O que é MMQL?
<sistematico> heh
<MarconM> MUITO MAIS QUE LENTA \o/
<MarconM> auehauehauehaueaheuaheahuahuahaea
<romil> lopa. eu uso essa
<sistematico> Celso, Boa sorte, eu, definitivamente, não consigo usar nenhum tiling.
<romil> conexao a radio
<xuxuco> export PKG_PATH=ftp://ftp.openbsd.org.ar/pub/OpenBSD/5.1/packages/i386/
<Celso> MarconM: eu preciso criar o .xmonad ou ele mesmo cria na primeira execusao?
<pauloolhos> Alguem me indica um software pra acesso remoto grafico
<xuxuco> magnific
<xuxuco> Celso
<sistematico> MarconM, Sim, sim, sou adepto tambem.
<xuxuco> criei 1 novo user
<MarconM> kkkkkk
<xuxuco> como meto o k.o
<xuxuco> no profiles?
<sistematico> MarconM, Agora não, graças a Deus.
<MarconM> sistematico: eu falei isso para a mulehr da OI
<MarconM> ela rachou de rir
<xuxuco> export PKG_PATH=ftp://ftp.openbsd.org.ar/pub/OpenBSD/5.1/packages/i386/
<xuxuco> tinha 1 comando
<MarconM> xuxuco: sem falar
<xuxuco> export PKG_PATH="ftp://ftp.openbsd.org.ar/pub/OpenBSD/5.1/packages/i386/" >> .profile
<xuxuco> algo assim
<sistematico> pauloolhos, Remmina e Vinagre.
<MarconM> q voce tem que q deslogar do usuario robinhood
<MarconM> para deletar ele
<MarconM> se nao nao vai
<MarconM> pode dar erro
<pauloolhos> Sistematico: esses é igual o tieamvier
<sistematico> MarconM, Acho que o -m é uma mensagem de boas vindas ou algo assim.
<MarconM> auehauheauhueha
<sistematico> pauloolhos, Não.
<MarconM> sistematico: aqui cria a pasta
<MarconM> sistematico: é OpenBSD
<sistematico> pauloolhos, Ruim igual ao TeamViewer é difícil de achar.
<xuxuco> magnific
<sistematico> pauloolhos, Vai ter que procurar mais.
<sistematico> MarconM, Curioso.
<xuxuco> consegui
<MarconM> xuxuco: e ae
<xuxuco> editar
<MarconM> \o/
<xuxuco> mais qando instalo
<xuxuco> falao la
<xuxuco> fatal_erro pkg_add must be run as root
 * MarconM ergue as maos para chessuis \o/ 
<sistematico> MarconM, -m file. Send new users a welcome message from file.
<MarconM> auehauhuhea
<xuxuco> como transformo
<xuxuco> meu usario
<xuxuco> em root?
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> xuxuco: ele ja esta no sudo
<sistematico> Ai velho.
<sistematico> Volta pro Ubuntu.
<sistematico> heh
<MarconM> xuxuco: colo ele no wheel
<MarconM> user mod -G wheel $user
<xuxuco> eu criei
<MarconM> coloca*
<MarconM> cara que vontade de assistir um anime
<MarconM> dragon boll gt 0.0
<MarconM> ball
<xuxuco> a
<xuxuco> desisto
<xuxuco> meto a porra
<xuxuco> como root
<xuxuco> reboot
<xuxuco> e fala q pra instalar
<xuxuco> precisa tar de root o user
<sistematico> xuxuco, No FreeBSD você não precisa fazer nada disso.
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<sistematico> MarconM, Tem certeza desse -m aí?
<sistematico> MarconM, http://www.openbsd.org/cgi-bin/man.cgi?query=adduser Aqui num tem a opção -m.
<sistematico> heh
<MarconM> sistematico: sim
<MarconM> eu usei aqui
<MarconM> agora
<MarconM> ieh
<MarconM> useradd: Warning: home directory `/home/naga' doesn't exist, and -m was not specified
<Celso> MarconM: onde eu seto o xmonad pra abrir? Nao tem .xinitrc
<MarconM> Celsinho: sim
<MarconM> exec xmonad
<MarconM> coloca no xinitrc
<MarconM> se nao tiver xinitrc
<MarconM> cria um
<MarconM> #!/bin/sh
<MarconM> exec xmonad
<xuxuco> sistematico
<xuxuco> é
<xuxuco> e freebsd
<xuxuco> ja vem ports
<xuxuco> axo q vo por freebsd
<xuxuco> pra aprender mexer em bsd
<sistematico> IMHO, bem melhor.
<sistematico> Nem sei se é melhor, mas que é mais fácil, isso é.
<Celso> MarconM: preciso dar um mkdir .xmonad antes de acessar o xmonad?
<MarconM> Celsinho: sim
<MarconM> mdiri ~/.xmonad
<MarconM> mkdir
<sistematico> E o maldito do mplayer quebrado no UPSTREAM..
<Celso> ele ficou tela sem nada
<sistematico> Mereço..
<Celso> sem cor
<Celso> menu
<sistematico> MarconM, E agora? qq eu faço?
<MarconM> sistematico: com assim
<MarconM> o que esta fazendo
<MarconM> cara namorada é a pessoa  mais do contra do mundo
<sistematico> MarconM, pkg_add -r mplayer, ou portmaster multimedia/mplayer
<MarconM> sistematico: esta usando freebsd
<MarconM> ?
<xuxuco> deve
<xuxuco> ter baixado
<xuxuco> openbsd
<xuxuco> tb
<xuxuco> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xuxuco> ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/i386/ISO-IMAGES/9.0/FreeBSD-9.0-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso
<sistematico> MarconM, Sim.
<sistematico> MarconM, Sempre.
<sistematico> MarconM, ~lucas@freebsd/lover/sistematico
<sistematico> heh
<Celso> MarconM: consigo acesso ao xmonad,mas ele fica cinza sem mouse,wallpapers ou qualquer terminal pra comandos
<sistematico> Celso, Não uso o Xmonad, mas talvez faltem os arquivos de configuração e/ou o dbus?
<Celso> deve ser mesmo
<Celso> deve ter um arquivo que faz tudo
<Celso> tipo o menu do fluxbox
<sistematico> MarconM, Essa porcaria tá quebrada no UPSTREAM, certeza.
<MarconM> xuxuco:
<MarconM> e ae
<MarconM> foi mal eu tava ocmando
<MarconM> comendo
<xuxuco> kkkkkkkkkk
<xuxuco> eu desisti
<xuxuco> do openbsd
<xuxuco> to caindo pro freebsd
<xuxuco> mais pratico
<xuxuco> baixando aki o freebsd 9.0
<Kazenin> e o NetBSD ?
<xuxuco> netbsd
<xuxuco> nunca usei
<xuxuco> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Kazenin> GhostBSD
<xuxuco> Kazenin
<xuxuco> ja usou
<xuxuco> net?
<Kazenin> DragonFly
<Kazenin> não xuxuco
<MarconM> kkkkkk
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> xuxuco: tudo bem boa sorte
<Kazenin> o MarconM que é o cara
<Kazenin> usa BSD em desktop e servidor Ubuntu
<MarconM> 0.0
<Kazenin> kkkkkkkk
<MarconM> para isso que serve o ubuntu server neh nao
<MarconM> ou fizeram ele apenas para desk
<MarconM> ubuntu server on desk
<MarconM> 0.0
<Kazenin> tem o PCBSD e o DesktopBSD tb
<MarconM> Kazenin: nao curto
<MarconM> prefiro fazer na mao msm
<Kazenin> isso é pro xuxuco
<Kazenin> vc eu sei que é o cara magnific
<Kazenin> ops
<Kazenin> MarconM,
<MarconM> se voce ta dizendo
<MarconM> quem somos nos para discordar da sua palavra
<Kazenin> BSD em desk e ubntu em server, é demais pra mim kkkkk
<MarconM> Kazenin: corrigindo eu uso freebsd como server
<MarconM> nao ubuntu
<MarconM> ubuntu eu uso na vm
<MarconM> apenas
<Kazenin> só se for agora
<Kazenin> pq eu tenho o log aqui
<MarconM> Kazenin: sim na vm
<MarconM> quer ver o SS
<Kazenin> kkkkkkk
<MarconM> eu tiro um printo
<MarconM> pelo que sei
<MarconM> temos liberdade de usar até kurumin como desk ou server
<MarconM> entao .. cada um cada um
<MarconM> xuxuco: ta pegando o dvd do free ou cd
<Kazenin> ah, é! a liberdade....
<Kazenin> essa maledetta
<Kazenin> sempre nos argumentos
<MarconM> Kazenin: claro .... e nao é
<MarconM> ou voce quer q as pessoas usam o que voce quer
<MarconM> tenso hein
<Kazenin> ixi, olha a má criação hein
<MarconM> nao vi nada de errado na pergunta
<Kazenin> é o offtopic que tá em nivel hard aqui
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> sempre tem o offtopic
<MarconM> ninguem usa
<MarconM> mais ta la
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> xa pra la
<Kazenin> kkkkkkkk
<Kazenin> cups no ubnutu X-limonada-com-gelo no bsd
<Kazenin> kkkkkkkkk
<Kazenin> é
<Kazenin> xapralá mesmo
<Celso> xmonad tá complicado
<MarconM> Celso: o que aconteceu
<MarconM> Celso: o xmonad ja vem com uma conf padrao
<MarconM> se quiser usar uma tem que colocar dentro da pasta dele
<Celso> MarconM: fica uma tela cinza sem opcoes de uso
<MarconM> rsrsrsr
<MarconM> Celsinho: segura ALT + p
<Celso> criei o .xmonad
<MarconM> alt pressiona p
<pauloolhos> Quero fazer acesso externo em um servidor modo grafico
<MarconM> apareceu uma barra de comando
<pauloolhos> alguem sugere algo
<MarconM> se nao apareceu tem que instalar
<MarconM> dmenu
<Celso> nao apareceu
<MarconM> Celso: tem que instalar ele
<MarconM> dmenu
<MarconM> Celso: ta usando oq ue ae /
<Celso> OpenBSD
<Celso> instalei o dmenu
<MarconM> Celso: segura alt + p
<MarconM> ou super + p
<Celso> nao vai
<Celso> alt + p
<Celso> super + p
<Celso> shift + p
<Celso> nenhuma funciona
<MarconM> Celsinho: ta usando oque ae
<MarconM> ubuntu
<Celso> MarconM: OpenBSD
<MarconM> Celso: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyNkBLhIpQk
<MarconM> o cara soh fez frescura na musica
<MarconM> xmonad no MAC
<MarconM> \o/
<Celso> sera erro da vm
<Celso> saiu
#ubuntu-br 2013-08-26
<Teo_> pronto
<Teo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6026935/
<CyL> Teo_: Aqui não está mostrando nenhum erro de I/O
<Teo_> mas é isso...tem horas que aparece erro, arquivos menores ele copia na boa, com menos de 1gb ou em torno de 1gb, as vezes copia arquivos de 5gb, mas as vezes não copia nem de 4gb, em determinado ponto da cópia ele dá esse erro de entrada e saída
<Teo_> Erro ao unir o arquivo: Erro de entrada/saída
<CyL> Teo_: Vc não consegue reproduzir o erro?
<Teo_> pera ae
<Teo_> fiz um teste agora, travou em 200mega tentando passar um filme pro hd externo,o erro é o seguinte: Erro ao copiar "Star Trek 2009.mkv". Houve um erro ao copiar o arquivo para /media/stephano/Stephano1/Filmes/Star Trek 2009 . Erro ao unir o arquivo: Erro de entrada/saída
<CyL> Teo_: E o log?
<Teo_> como faço pra ver o log? essa é msg de erro que aparece aqui quando tento copiar
<CyL> Teo_: 'sudo dmesg'
<Teo_> certo
<Teo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6026981/
<CyL> Teo_: 'sudo apt-get install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a'
<Teo_> deu um erro no final do processo
<Teo_> ERROR: smartctl requires a device name as the final command-line argument.   Use smartctl -h to get a usage summary
<CyL> Teo_: desculpe, erro meu: 'sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda'
<Teo_> apareceu isso aqui
<Teo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6027015/
<CyL> Teo_: Não está faltando linha não?
<Teo_> nao
<Teo_> é só isso que aparece mesmo
<CyL> Teo_: Bom, acho que faltou a linha com os títulos das colunas, mas de qualquer forma, há indícios que o seu HD irá apresentar uma falha em breve
<Teo_> detalhe...apareceu o símbolo do cadeado nas pastas do hd do meu pc depois do erro de copia pro hd
<Teo_> *de copia pro hd externo
<Teo_> uma questão de tempo pra ele pifar de vez? o que fazer???
<CyL> Teo_: backup imediato, e substituição do hd
<Teo_> caramba, mas aí é que tá o problema, to tentando fazer a cópia pro hd externo e ele não copia, como vou fazer backup?
<Teo_> outra coisa, qual é o hd que tá pifando...o do meu pc ou o externo?
<CyL> Teo_: O HD que corresponde ao /dev/sda, normalmente seria o seu HD interno.
<Teo_> caraca é o do pc então
<CyL> Teo_: Pode usar cp, rsync ou dd, a partitr da linha de comando. Recomendo tentar essa ordem, e cuidado com o comando dd, pois se usado errado ele pode destruir seus dados permanetemente
<Teo_> meu pc é um notebook da acer aspire 5534, tem como substituir esse hd se der um pau permanente, meus arquivos importantes mesmo estão no hd externo
<CyL> Teo_: Não conheço esse modelo específico, mas acredito que sim
<Teo_> esses comandos são feitos de que forma e qual o propósito deles?
<CyL> Teo_: Sugiro pesquisa na internet, no momento estou um pouco ocupado com outras tarefas. Vc deve usá-los no terminal, e o propósito é copiar arquivos de um local ára outro
<Teo_> outra coisa que está me intrigando são esses cadeados nos arquivos que apareceram agora
<Teo_> ok
<Teo_> Valeu Cyl
<Teo_> Valeu CyL
<DarthJader> Teo_, você está falando de um pequeno cadeadinho que aparece no canto dos ícones dos arquivos ?
<Teo_> isso
<DarthJader> bem, eles querem dizer que você não tem permissão de WRITE, de ESCRITA
<DarthJader> no caso, o usuário com que você está não tem permissão
<Teo_> será esse problema das cópias então? como reparar isso?
<DarthJader> assim
<DarthJader> abra o terminal
<Teo_> certo
<DarthJader> navegue até o diretório onde está o arquivo
<DarthJader> digite
<DarthJader> chmod +w nome_do_arquivo
<DarthJader> da mesma forma se tiver no canto um X parecido com o tipo daquele cadeado, significa que voce nao tem permição de READ, leitura
<DarthJader> chmod +r nome_do_arquivo
<DarthJader> ou tudo junto chmod +rw nome_do_arquivo
<Giba> Ae
<Giba> Alguem pode me ajudar
<Giba> a autenticar o  unbutu?
<Giba> Alguem do brasil ai?
<DarthJader> ola Giba, pode ser mais específico ?
<CyL> Giba: Como assim autenticar?
<Giba> ô glória
<Teo_> não foi não cara
<Giba> tipo
<Giba> quando eu vou baixar os arquivos pro linux
<Giba> diz que precisa autenticar
<DarthJader> Giba, digite sua senha
<Giba> quando quero instalar os programas pela central
<Giba> qual senha?
<Giba> a que poem no inicio?
<DarthJader> sim
<Giba> hum...
<DarthJader> Teo_, da erro no comando ?
<Giba> tentar aqui então
<Giba> Vlw cara
<Giba> kkkk
<Giba> Sou noob no linux
<Giba> coloquei hj pra tentar aprender
<CyL> !enter | Giba
<DarthJader> Giba, sem problemas ;)
<ubotu-br> Giba: Por favor, mantenha suas perguntas/respostas numa única linha. Não use a tecla 'enter' como pontuação! Essa prática permite que as outras conversas do canal ocorram com o mínimo de perturbação.
<Teo_> aham
<DarthJader> Teo_, Qual o erro ?
<Giba> blz
<Giba> pra reproduação de audio , é melhor o vlz?
<Teo_>  não é possível acessar “/home/stephano/Vídeos/Star”: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<Giba> vlc?
<DarthJader> Teo_, Star é o nome do arquivo ? E ele não teria nenhuma extensão, como .avi ou .mp4 ?
<Teo_> ah tá...eu tentei a pasta inteira...vc falou só sobre o arquivo?
<DarthJader> Devia ter funcionado com um diretório também, mas aparentemente esse diretório não existe. Verifique se o nome esta correto
<Giba> Precisa baixar drivers pro linux?
<DarthJader> Giba, depende, posso estar enganado, mas quando instalei o Ubuntu 13.04 ele encontrou tudinho para mim. Inclusive o driver da minha RADEON.
<Giba> pq eu ponho as músicas para reproduzir
<Giba> e não sai som
<Giba> '.'
<Giba> Agora saiu
<Giba> kkkk
<Giba> Mudei uma configuração
<Teo_> apareceu isso aqui, mas não mudou nada
<Teo_> chmod: alterando permissões de “/home/stephano/Vídeos”: Sistema de arquivos somente para leitura
<DarthJader> ...
<DarthJader> Teo_, isso não faz muito sentido.. Você consegue criar pastas e arquivos dentro desse diretório ?
<Teo_> antes sim, depois que deu erro no processo de cópia do pc pro hd externo, não mais
<Teo_> foi aí que apareceram os cadeados
<DarthJader> como que você fez essa cópia ? Pelo terminal ou CTRL+C mesmo ?
<Teo_> o velho copiar colar
<Teo_> não pelo terminal
<DarthJader> O erro deu logo no inicio ou ele começou a copiar e depois deu erro no meio ? Qual foi o erro ?
<Teo_> deu erro no meio
<DarthJader> lembra qual foi a mensagem de erro ?
<Teo_> Houve um erro ao copiar o arquivo para /media/stephano/Stephano1/Filmes/Star Trek 2009 . Erro ao unir o arquivo: Erro de entrada/saída
<DarthJader> Ahh, tende usar o comando chmod denovo, só coloque o nome do arquivo entre ASPAS
<Teo_> nadinha
<CyL> Teo_: Vc está tendo erros de baixo nível, o seu problema é um HD que está dando sinais de falha iminente
<Teo_> eu sakei já, mas tenho esperança que ele não morra hehehehe
<Teo_> já tenho o back up dos arquivos mais importantes
<Calebaum> Boa noite, estou tendo problemas com ubunto e windows 8
<Calebaum> depois q instalo ele nao dá opção para botar, ja entra direto no win8
<andretyn> Calebaum, qual versão? vc sabe o q é UEFI? foi o 32 ou 64 bits?
<CyL> Calebaum: Tente usar o menu do UEFI
<wesley> como instalar JAVAno meu UBUNTO ?
<Calebaum> 64 bits
<Calebaum> na instalação ele me dá opção?
<andretyn> Calebaum, http://www.aprigiosimoes.com.br/2013/06/01/fastboot-secureboot-e-uefi/ leia!
<Calebaum> tanks
<andretyn> Calebaum, e tiver duvidas, passa aih
<Calebaum> vlw d+
<eliel_> ola
<andretyn> Olah:)
<Guest57863> Ola
<yokitos> Oi tem alguem ai?
<yokitos> Queria saber como posso instalar meu ubuntu usando un HDD externo para fazer o boot
<Rubem> Bom dia turma!
<Rubem> Pessoal, ingressei uma máquina Ubuntu 12.04 LTS no domínio que funcionou perfeitamente! Agora cada usuário que se loga na máquina no domínio fica aparecendo o Nome na tela de login. É possível que todas as vezes que a máqina reiniciar limpar o usuário que se logo  ?
<MarlonSilva> oi Bomdia  alguem cedo  aqui?
<MarlonSilva> nao?
<envoyed> opa
<anikilator> boa tarde
<anikilator> uma informção
<anikilator> informação
<anikilator> gostaria de instalar o ubuntu no celular da samsung ?
<anikilator> é possivel
<anikilator> galaxy s2 lite
<hggdh> anikilator: veja o link que vou te passar
<hggdh> !touch | anikilator
<ubotu-br> anikilator: Informações sobre a plataforma Touch para celular e tablets está disponível aqui: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch || suporte e discussões em #ubuntu-touch
<anikilator> ok
<anikilator> mas é possivel
<anikilator> mas e possivel instalar em outros modelos de celulares da samsung
<hggdh> anikilator: todos os modelos conhecidos estarão descritos no link que te mandei
<anikilator> ok
<yan___> como faço a instalaçao do ubunto em um HD externo via mac ? sendo que ele nao esta reconhecendo o ubuntu.
<anikilator> ainda sou leigo
<anikilator> pelo jeito só para o nexus
<anikilator> :(
<hggdh> anikilator: só o Nexus? Realmente leste os link, especificamente https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices?
<anikilator> nao tinha vista esta pagina
<anikilator> visto
<anikilator> precisava para o gti- 9070
<anikilator> gt-i9070
<anikilator> nao entendo muito o ingles
<anikilator> agora aonde acho esse ubuntu para tablets
<anikilator> ou celulares
<anikilator> vou tentar instalar no tablets
<anikilator> na lista pelo que vi tem
<anikilator> alguem tem algum tutorial em portugues para fazer a instalaçao no tablet ?
<anikilator> leigo da nisso
<anikilator> pedir ajuda
<anikilator> rs
<anikilator> achei
<xGrind> anikilator, escreve em uma linha só cara
<anikilator> digitando no cel
<Gustavo___> Olá bom dia..
<Gustavo___> pessoal instalei o ubuntu no meu computador mas n sei como instalar os drivers alguem pode me ajudar
<Gustavo___> nunca usei linux mas estou precisando agora para entrar em uma empresa
<Gustavo___> o drive q n instalou foi o de wifi
<CyL> Gustavo___: Vc tem conexão com a rede a partir da máquina que desejar utilizar?
<Madronos> boa tarde
<Madronos> tem alguém aí?
<Madronos> boa tarde
<pdro> Boa Tarde ! Madronos .
<PsychoBoB> não tem ninguém não
<PsychoBoB> ¬¬
<novato> boa tarde.
<pdro> Estou eu PsychoBoB !
<pdro> Boa Tarde . Novato .
<novato> :D  oq ha de bom ?
<PsychoBoB> o que não é ruim
<pdro> Tens que ser tu a dizer novato .
<novato> kk oq nao é ruim .. tbm
<novato> Droga, terei de fazer um levantamento sobre o office 365
<Gabriel> Boa tarde, alguém sabe me dizer o nome de algum programa parecido com o Bridge da adobe para Linux...para poder visualizar fotos e arquivos .AI entre outros
<novato> Poxa, nem uso esse software.
<Gabriel> :/ tenho várias imagens em .AI (illustrator) porém não da pra pré-visualizar :/
<novato> imagino..
<novato> tem no wiki do ubuntu brasil, uma pagina com programas alternativos. mas nao me recordo se fala desse
<novato> Gabriel : http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/ProgramasEquivalentes ..  olha se esse link te ajuda
<Gabriel> obrigado, vou dar uma olhada
<novato> Certo. Dá um feedback
<Madronos> como eu faço para baixar aquele link do ubuntu que é um executável do ubuntu que já instala e mantem minhas pastas do windos?
<MarconM> Gabriel: complicado
<MarconM> visualizar so nao sei
<MarconM> mas voce pode tentar o gimp ou inkscape
<MarconM> sao editores
<MarconM> tipo corel draw
<MarconM> e PS
<MarconM> Gabriel: eu trabalho com designer ..e o inkscape vai abrir os arquivos .AI sem problemas
<MarconM> .Ai Cdr .ps
<anikilator> boa tarde!! Galera como faço pra abaixar a rom do tablet samsung tab2, instalar ubuntu nesse tablet
<anikilator> fiquei procurando no wiki ubuntu nao sei qual o nome do arquivo que está para esse modelo
<anikilator> seria o app
<PsychoBoB> Madronos, cê quer rodar o ubunut live?
<PsychoBoB> via pen drive?
<anikilator> no tablet
<PsychoBoB> ou quer instalar ele e manter o win?
<anikilator> pelo que a lista tem uma rom do tablet
<anikilator> nao ubuntu
<Gabriel> MarconM, eu to usando eles, mas eu tenho um banco de imagens bem extenso dai fica complicado eu abrir uma por uma... eu achei um tal de f-spot vou testar
<PsychoBoB> Madronos ?
<anikilator> nao sei qual qual o nome do arquivo que está a rom ja procurei no site nao sei qual nome
<Marlon> Não consigo assistir nem um DVD, Não consigo baixar nem um programa pela central e nem pelo terminal muito menos atualizar o ubundu pela central
<anikilator> só fala do nexus7 o nome do arquivo agora e dos tablets como posso descobrir ?
<MarconM> o.O
<anikilator> preciso saber para poder isnstalar pelo terminal
<FSA> hi
<PsychoBoB> oh
<psacoutinho> boa tarde pessoall...estou com um problema...atualizei o kernel 3.10.0 não deu certo pois o grafico sumiu...já removi pra ver se voltava ao normal..mais não fucionou..
<psacoutinho> já apaguei a pasta config tbm...e nada
<psacoutinho> alguém pode me dizer oq fazer pro unity voltar...
<rocabarros> usando Ubuntu pela 1ª vez e estou apanhando pra MAPEAR uma rede na empresa, servidor XP e cliente ubuntu... alguem me ajuda?
<CyL> rocabarros: Basta abrir o Nautilus, menu Arquivo, Conectar ao Servidor
<rocabarros> Cyl, nao achei esse Nautilus no Ubuntu, ja me disseram isso, mas nao achei
<psacoutinho> galera cmo eu volto com o grafico do unity...atualizei o kernel ai tudo sumiu mesmo eu reinstalando o drive d video
<CyL> rocabarros: É o nome do Explorador de Arquivos do Ubuntu
<rocabarros> uma duvida: estou rodando como 'teste' o ubuntu, seria isso? preciso instala-lo no hd pra ter acesso a esse recurso?
<CyL> rocabarros: Não, vc pode usar o Nautilus para isso a partir de um amniente live também
<rocabarros> Cyl vou olhar aqui
<hggdh> !info googlearth-package
<ubotu-br> Package googlearth-package does not exist in precise
<hggdh> !info googlearth-package raring
<ubotu-br> Package googlearth-package does not exist in raring
<hggdh> !info googleearth-package raring
<ubotu-br> googleearth-package (source: googleearth-package): utility to automatically build a Debian package of Google Earth. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.7.0 (raring), package size 9 kB, installed size 57 kB
<Leo> ola
<Leo> problema com o ubuntu no virtualbox
<Leo> ja instalei, mas toda vez que o ubuntu vai rodar aparece a mensagem: The system is running in low-grafic mode
<Leo> como ajeita isso?
<PsychoBoB> talvez comprando uma máquina melhor
<PsychoBoB> alias, uma placa de video
<PsychoBoB> hehe
<Leo> mas quando eu era usuario do windows7 o virtual box funcionava com ubuntu
<Leo> agora que  to no ubuntu nao consigo rodar o ubuntu no virtualbox
<PsychoBoB> se você já tá no ubuntu
<PsychoBoB> pra que rodar o ubuntu no virtual?
<Leo> mas o outro é pra acessar a deep
<CyL> Leo: O que é acessar a deep?
<Leo> deepweb
<CyL> Leo: E por quê voê precisa fazer isso numa VM?
<Leo> por causa dos virus
<Leo> nao quero fud*r minha maquina ne rsrsrs
<CyL> !linguagem | Leo
<ubotu-br> Leo: Por favor, tenha mais critério na linguagem que utiliza. Muitas expressões, mesmo quando utilizadas sem conotação negativa, podem ter uma interpretação inadequada, especialmente no IRC. Isso ajuda a tornar o ambiente do canal familiar, educado e profissional.
<Leo> blz
<CyL> Leo: Vc só vai danificar sua máquina se não entender o que está fazendo.
<Leo> é por isso mesmo rsrsrs
<Leo> eu nao sou expert em nada na informatica
<Leo> só curioso mesmo
<CyL> Leo: Vc sabe o que é deepweb? É simplesmente o conteúdo web que nãop foi indexado por mecanismos de busca.
<CyL> Leo: Não precisa de uma VM especificamente para isso.
<bsk> a questão é o problema na VM, e não o motivo pelo qual ele quer usá-la
<bsk> minha opinião, claro.. hehe
<bsk> Leo: em qual resolução o Ubuntu virtualizado fica?
<CyL> bsk: Bom, então aqui também não é o lugar adequado, talvex #vbix
<CyL> #vbox
<Leo> fica um quadrado de uns 500 x 500 px
<bsk> dica válida, CyL
<Leo> mas eu quero ler foruns hackers justamente para protecao
<bsk> Leo: vc instalou o VirtualBox pelos repositórios ou pelo .deb do site?
<Leo> nao é para invadir nada, é para descobrir como nao ser vitima
<Leo> ja tive email hackeado
<CyL> Leo: Só estava querendo tornar a sua vida mais fácil sem a necessidade de uma camada a mais de complexidade.
<Leo> instalei o vb pela central de programas
<CyL> Leo: De qualquer forma, fique à viontade para usar o vbox, se não vai aumentar ou diminuir em nada a sua segurança, com certeza mal não vai fazer.
<bsk> Leo: procura o pacote virtualbox-guest-utils na Central e vê se ele está instalado, por favor
<Leo> Solução de virtualização x86 - binários base
<Leo> é esse?  se for, ja ta instalado
<Leo> minha preocupacao com segurança nao é só em relacao ao meu pc
<Leo> eu estou estudando criacao de sites em php
<Leo> e ja vi que tenho que me precaver muito quando o assunto  é lojas virtuais
<bsk> Leo: digita este comando no terminal, por favor: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-utils
<Leo> no proprio livro que estou lendo fala muito disso
<bsk> a descrição na Central de Programas é algo como "X86 virtualization solution - non-X11 guest utilities"
<CyL> Leo: Certo, e como vc acha que uma VM vai te ajudar com essa questão?
<bsk> uso em inglês aqui
<Leo> acho que se eu navegar e entrar virus, vai ficar só na maquina virtual
<Leo> depois é só apagar o iso e colocar de novo
<Leo> acho que assim, se entrar virus, nao afeta meu pc
<bsk> Leo: seu raciocínio está correto
<CyL> Leo: E como vc vai saber se entrou virus? Você vai "apagar o iso e colocar de novo" toda vez que for usar a VM?
<CyL> bsk: Não no meu ponto de vista.
<Leo> se sumir algo ou der bug
<bsk> CyL: ele só quer ter certeza (ou mais segurança) de que o que ele fizer na deepweb não vai influenciar a máquina hospedeira
<PsychoBoB> meodeos
<CyL> Leo: Então o diganóstico de ter vírus ou não no computador é quando some algo ou dá bug?
<Leo> nao sei, sou leigo no assuntu
<bsk> ou seja lá o que ele for testar
<CyL> Leo: Sim, vc é leigo, não tem nada de errado em usar uma VM, como disse, atrapalhar não vai, mas com certeza está te dando uma falsa sensação de segurança.
<Leo> e como que faz pra ter segurança total?
<CyL> Leo: Vai viver numa ilha vulcânica sem energia elétrica. E olhe que eu só estou falando se segurança digital.
<bsk> Leo: nunca há garantia de segurança total
<CyL> Leo: *Não* existe segurança total
<CyL> Leo: Uma VM é uma espetacular ferramenta para muitas situações, mas não para o que você quer fazer.
<Leo> só uma duvida, apenas ler um conteudo que seja ilegal é crime?
<CyL> Leo: Não, se fosse não existiriam as novelas.
<Leo> pq na deepweb dizem que o que mais tem é coisa errada
<CyL> Leo: E mesmo que fosse, como uma VM iria te proteger disso?
<Leo> longe de mim fazer bizarrices
<CyL> Leo: Novamente, deepweb é só a parte da web que ainda não foi indexada, não há nada demais nisso.
<Leo> vi alguns dizer que pra acessar la tem que ter maquina virtual e tor
<Leo> e isso garante no minimo nao pegar virus e nao ser rastreado
<bsk> Leo: não é *preciso* ter uma VM pra acessá-la
<CyL> Leo: Isso não é deepweb, e não precisa de VM, e o TOR por exemplo foi o protagonista de uma das falhas de segurança mais espetaculares dos ultimos tempos.
<Leo> to ligado, inclusive muitas coisas de la sao apenas mitos
<Leo> como se na web normal nao tivese as mesmas coisas ruins que se acha por la
<Leo> tipo, no site assustador  ou cabuloso
<CyL> Leo: Vc acha que usando o TOR não conseguirá ser rastreado?
<Leo> o site do anonymous disse isso
<Leo> rsrsrs
<CyL> Leo: Há especulações que 70% dos nós de saída do TOR são controlados pelo governo americano.
<Leo> serio
<Leo> rsrsrs
<Leo> e pq tem gente que ainda vende drogas por la?
<Leo> ou faz outras coisas proibidas?
<CyL> Leo: São especulações, eu não tenho como provar esse número.
<Leo> eles nao tem medo de ser presos?
<Celso> Não sou expert em segurança digital,mas acredito que depois de receber um endereço IP não tem como não ser rastreado.Pode demorar,mas vão encontrar
<CyL> Leo: Vc já ouviu falar do Bradley Manning?
<Leo> sim, que se vestia de mulher kkkkk
<Leo> vi no site da globo
<Leo> um soldado ne
<CyL> Leo: Exatamente, e vc sabe como ele foi pego?
<Leo> nao
<CyL> Leo: Falando no IRC através da rede TOR
<Leo> sei um pouco
<CyL> Leo: Que tal?
<Leo> parece que ele deu uns pendrive pra aquele cara de cabelo branco que ta numa embaixada do equador
<Leo> esqueci o nome
<CyL> Leo: Sim, ele foi preso por conta disso. Mas ele não foi pego neste ato, ele foi pego depois. E o cara de cabelo branco se chama Assange.
<Leo> isso
<Leo> nunca lembro do nome kkk
<Leo> só do rosto
<CyL> Leo: Pelo menos vc sabe que eu não estou inventando uma estõria. Só estou passando os detalhes que a maioria não fala, para romancear balelas.
<Leo> eu ja mudei pra o ubuntu pra agir de maneira correta
<Leo> eu nunca me senti bem usando windows pirata
<Leo> por isso só to usando software livre
<CyL> Leo: Acho que a Microsoft não está nem aí para vc. Ela quer pegar quem pirateia mil licensas, duas mil licensas, não quem pirateia uma.
<Leo> mas vai saber ne, tem gente que é processada por baixar um misero download de mp3 ou filme
<CyL> Leo: E o grande risco de usar um windows pirata não é ser pego pela microsoft. Se você for esperto, paga o preço da licença e sai ileso.
<CyL> Leo: As nossas leis são diferentes dos americanos.
<CyL> Leo: O grande riscpo de usar Windows pirata é executar um código completamente desconhecido
<Leo> nos serviços americanos como microsoft e google eles sempre dizem que as leis que contam sao as americanas para o uso dos produtos deles
<CyL> Leo: Isso simplesmente não existe.
<CyL> Leo: Nunca viu na mídia casos em qua justiça brasileira determina que essas empresa cumpram determinações judiciais, mesmo a justiça sendo brasileira e as empresas estrangeiras?
<Leo> nao entendo muito disso
<CyL> Leo: Que ver um assunto para se interessar? Já ouviu falar da Hail Mary Cloud?
<Leo> nunca ouvi falar disso
<CyL> Leo: Uma rede de ataques a servidores ssh de baixo perfil.
<CyL> Leo: Através de uma botnet de longo prazo
<Leo> é isso que o povo usa pra hackear orkut ne
<CyL> Leo: Espantoso o número de Ip's brasileiro que integram essa rede
<CyL> Leo: Acredito que não. De qualquer forma, isso foi apenas um  exemplo para ilustrar algumas das inúmeras falácias ditas por aí.
<Leo> como faço para descubrir que ta tentando roubar meu twitter?
<Leo> toda vez chega no meu email um pedido de redefinicao de senha
<Leo> kkkk
<Leo> tao querendo roubar meu twitter
<Leo> ja hackearam meu orkut e disseram que eu era gay
<PsychoBoB> CyL, já ouviu falar em cerveja?
<PsychoBoB> uma bebida dos deuses que te afasta do PC.
<PsychoBoB> hehe
<CyL> PsychoBoB: Não entendi a piada.
<PsychoBoB> Leo, se você usa orkut, nada mais justo te hackearem
<bsk> orkut foi tenso hahahaha
<PsychoBoB> nem me fala
<PsychoBoB> cheguei a tremer aqui só de ler
<iniciante> Preciso de ajudar para rodar o Ubuntu direto do pen drive
<CyL> !detalhes | iniciante
<ubotu-br> iniciante: Por favor, forneça o máximo de detalhes possível sobre sua dúvida. Por exemplo: "Estou tendo problemas com ___, estou usando o Ubuntu versão ___. Quando eu tento fazer ___, eu tenho o seguinte resultado: ___, mas eu eperava que fosse ___."
<iniciante> Estou baixando o Ubuntu para poder roda-lo direto de um pen drive. O objetivo é retirar um vírus que se instalou em meu pc através do pen drive e infectou o meu HD externo. O vírus foi retirado da máquina através da restauração de sistemas, contudo, o HD continua infectado. Através de fóruns, foi colocada a idéia de executar direto de um pen drive o Ubuntu. Como eu faço isto?
<CyL> iniciante: tentou unetbootin?
<CyL> !usb | iniciante
<ubotu-br> iniciante: Para mais informações sobre como instalar o Ubuntu a partir de um pendrive veja http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Como-instalar-o-Ubuntu-pelo-pendrive
<pedro__> tem como deixa o transmission mais rápido?
#ubuntu-br 2013-08-27
<Paulo> hi
<Paulo> oi
<Paulo> olá
<Paulo> saluton
<omelete> hello
<Paulo> hola
<Paulo> just testing
<Paulo> :P
<Paulo> im new in linux =x
<omelete> ok, qlqr duvida só colocar ai, se alguem souber vai responder
<Eronides> alguém tem sugestão de programas pra gerenciar tempo e tarefas?
<wellington1> boa noite! não consigo formatar meu pendrive. diz estar protegido contra gravaçãoo. alguem tem alguma dica?
<KurtKraut> wellington1, mostra um screenshot disso, por favor.
<wellington1> so um minuto
<wellington1> olhe a saída q dá >> mkfs.vfat: unable to open /dev/sdc: Read-only file system
<wellington1> diz q é somente leitura
<CyL> wellington1: vc tem que criar uma partição antes de tentar formatar
<CyL> wellington1: e tem que usar o sudo antes do comando de formatação
<wellington1> ja tentei criar partição pelo gparted e não funciona. dá erro!
<CyL> wellington1: pode mostrar o screenshot?
<wellington1> sim
<wellington1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6030976/
<CyL> mkfs.vfat 3.0.14 (23 Jan 2023)
<CyL> ?
<wellington1> ?
<wellington1> esse comando não seria p formatar p fat32?
<CyL> wellington1: sim, mas quem gerou o pacote colocou uma data absurda
<CyL> wellington1: bom, seria importante vc criar a partição
<wellington1> como faço isso?
<CyL> wellington1: com o próprio gparted, pode tentar o cfdisk também, é cli, mas bem intuitivo
<wellington1> diz q o sistema de arquivos é somente para leitura
<CyL> wellington1: post do erro por favor, completo de preferência
<wellington1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6031023/
<wellington1> root@wellington:/home/wellington# fdisk /dev/sdc
<wellington1> Você não poderá gravar a tabela de partições.
<CyL> wellington1: sudo hdparm -r0 /dev/sdb
<CyL> wellington1: opa!
<CyL> wellington1: não execute o comando acima, tem um erro
<wellington1> ok
<CyL> wellington1: 'sudo hdparm -r0 /dev/sdc' sem as aspas
<wellington1> setting readonly to 0 (off)
<wellington1>  readonly      =  0 (off)
<wellington1> deu o resultado acima
<CyL> wellington1: tente formatar agora
<wellington1> sugere algum comando?
<wellington1> seria melhor retirar e botar o pendrive de novo?
<CyL> wellington1: eu sugeriria vc criar uma partição primeiro, mas 'mkfs.ext2 /dev/sdc' é uma tentativa
<CyL> wellington1: acredito que não faça diferença
<wellington1> então vou abrir o gparted e tentar criar uma partição. se não conseguir, executo o comando acima
<CyL> wellington1: ok
<wellington1> olha só o erro q sai no gparted: Não posso gravar em /dev/sdc, pois ela foi aberta como somente-leitura.
<wellington1> e quando tento o comando acima: /dev/sdc é o dispositivo inteiro, não apenas uma partição!
<wellington1> Continuar mesmo assim? (y,n) y
<wellington1> /dev/sdc: Sistema de arquivos somente para leitura durante configuração de superbloco
<CyL> wellington1: isso é um pendrive?
<CyL> wellington1: ou um cartão sd?
<wellington1> sim
<wellington1> pendrive
<CyL> wellington1: ele por acaso possui trava de segurança?
<wellington1> pendrive sandisk 16 gb
<wellington1> externa?
<CyL> wellington1: pastebin de 'sudo dmesg' por favor?
<CyL> wellington1: sim, externa
<wellington1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6031054/
<wellington1> ele não tem trava
<KurtKraut> wellington1, esse pendrive é antigo ou já foi muito usado? Pode ter exaurido o limite de gravações que ele suporta.
<wellington1> ele é novo
<wellington1> tem alguns meses e mesmo nem o uso muito
<wellington1> estou começando a flertar com a ideia de martelar ele
<CyL> KurtKraut, wellington1: há um numero absurdo de reclamações no fórum da sandisk de pendrives que aparentemente se declararam readonly
<KurtKraut> CyL, interessante isso.
<CyL> parece ser um defeito comum
<CyL> KurtKraut: é, interessante e triste, já que eu mesmo estou usando um agora...
<wellington1> vou ter q comprar outro.infelizmente.
<CyL> wellington1: garantia?
<wellington1> não compro mais sandisk. comprei no mercado livre
<wellington1> acho q não tenho garantia alguma
<CyL> la garantía soy yo!
<wellington1> qual seria o melhor, noponic ou emtec?
<AlexandreMBM> Olá a todos! Eu quero usar o xoscope para ver um ruído que vai para os alto-falantes. Mas estou com receio de ligar Line Out em Line In. Há como redirecionar pelo sistema operacional, em /dev/?
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: quem sabe usar um fifo?
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, tenho dificuldade para identificar quais dispositivos, em /dev/snd. Apesar de que inicializo o xoscope com alsa-oss.
<AlexandreMBM> ls /dev/snd/
<AlexandreMBM> by-path  controlC0  hwC0D2  pcmC0D0c  pcmC0D0p  pcmC0D1p  pcmC0D2c  seq  timer
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Bom, eu também nãoeço bem a nomenclatura do linux para dispositivos de som. O linux é reconhecido pela sua implementação de dispositivos de som complexa e ineficiente. Eu apenas sugerir o fifo como forma de unir os dispositivos
<AlexandreMBM> http://www.kirsle.net/blog/kirsle/redirect-audio-out-to-mic-in--linux-
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: beleza, só lembre-se de usar uma frequencia de amostragem no minimo 10 vezes maior do que aquela que for analisar
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, na verdade, não gostei do xoscope, provavelmente por não estar sabendo usá-lo. Eu descobrir alguns comando mas ele trava e deixa de funcionar.
<AlexandreMBM> Não conheço outro, no Ubuntu.
<AlexandreMBM> Instalei o ll-scope mas nem consegui iniciá-lo.
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Bom, eu tenho um osciloscópio em casa :-P
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, um real, você diz?
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: sim, um real da rigol, 100 MHz
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, eu estou muito na teoria. Não tenho prática com osciloscópio.
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: O que quer saber?
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, tenho dúvidas tolas, acredito.
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Bom, analisar ruído é meio loucura mesmo :D
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Em tese o ruído deve apresentar uma distribuição uniforme da potência ao longo do espectro de frequência...
<AlexandreMBM> A todos: eu e o CyL vamos continuar sobre "osciloscópio" lá no #ubuntu-br-offtopic.
<irivelton> bom
<irivelton> dia
<CyL> irivelton: dia
<irivelton> eu nao consiguindo usar minha
<irivelton> wi-fi
<irivelton> do meu notebok
<irivelton> quando coloco no ubuntu
<irivelton> como resovo esse problema?
<CyL> !detalhes | irivelton
<ubotu-br> irivelton: Por favor, forneça o máximo de detalhes possível sobre sua dúvida. Por exemplo: "Estou tendo problemas com ___, estou usando o Ubuntu versão ___. Quando eu tento fazer ___, eu tenho o seguinte resultado: ___, mas eu eperava que fosse ___."
<irivelton> versao 13, modelo do notebook e hp
<irivelton> pavilion
<irivelton> intertaninment
<irivelton> dv 2620 us
<irivelton> ta pegando bluetooth
<irivelton> normalmente
<irivelton> somente esse problema
<CyL> !enter | irivelton
<ubotu-br> irivelton: Por favor, mantenha suas perguntas/respostas numa única linha. Não use a tecla 'enter' como pontuação! Essa prática permite que as outras conversas do canal ocorram com o mínimo de perturbação.
<irivelton> ok
<CyL> irivelton: e qual o problema afinal de contas?
<irivelton> wifi
<CyL> irivelton: sim, mas qual o problema?
<irivelton> wi-fi nao pega ):
<CyL> irivelton: o que eé não pegar? ele não ve a rede, a placa não é reconhecidsa, ele ve a rede mas não conecta?
<irivelton> sem sinais de redes disponives ( ela nao da sinal de rede) so pega no 7
<CyL> irivelton: sabe usar um pastebin?
<irivelton> nao sou novo no ubuntu e minha primeira vez so tenho constume na plataforma microsoft e to saindo dele to todo  aerio
<CyL> !pastebin | irivelton
<ubotu-br> irivelton: para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<CyL> irivelton: veja o link acima, quando tiver entendido como usar me chame novamente, ok?
<irivelton> obrigado
<irivelton> boa noite para todos
<irivelton> fiquem com DEUS e obrigado mais uma vez
<CyL> ?
<my> alguem sabe se eu devo ativar a opção plug and play os da bios?
<CyL> my: Sim
<my> lá, cyl, estou com um probleminha com o meumouse ue simplesmente não é reconhecido tanto no ubuntu, quanto no windows
<my> se eu ativar essa opção para o windowsubuntu reconheca os dispositivos, poderá arcar com algum problema
<my> ?
<hggdh> para quem quizer, a vUDS do Ubuntu está em progresso, http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/2013-08-27/
<sheylasc> Hola pessoal
<sheylasc> gostaria de sanar umas dúvidas!
<sheylasc> alguém aí?
<CyL> !alguem | sheylasc
<ubotu-br> sheylasc: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<sheylasc> Eita. kk Desculpe sou novata neste mundo de Ubuntu e a minha dúvida é a seguinte.. tenho o Ubuntu 12.4 e gostaria de atualizar para 14.4
<sheylasc> é melhor formatar ou atuaizar? atualizando sofro algum problema como o SO depois?
<sheylasc> aalteração nos programas ou coisa do tipo?
<CyL> sheylasc: 14.04 ainda não foi lançado, e o 13.04 é considerado teste, o ideal é ficar com o 12.04 mesmo. Por que você queria atualizar?
<sheylasc> Ele apareceu um erro semana passada fiquei preocupada! ELe travou e deu como se fosse uma "TELA AZUL" do Windows.
<sheylasc> ele fikou com uma tela preta e um monte de letrinha subindo
<CyL> sheylasc: Qual o erro?
<sheylasc> meu namorado falou: Nunca vi isso na minha vida com o Ubuntu, Windows normal tela azul, mas Ubuntu??? travar?? N existe isso
<CyL> sheylasc: Obviamente para tudo existe a primeira vez.
<sheylasc> eu estava no Skype do NADA ele travou e ficou com uma tela preta e com umas letrinhas brancas subindo como uma tela de prompt de comando
<CyL> sheylasc: De qualquer forma, sabe usar um pastebin?
<sheylasc> comecei a Usar Ubuntu esse ano, sou Leiga ainda em muitas coisas.
<sheylasc> Nao conheço, mas posso pesquisar!
<CyL> sheylasc: Veja o linki abaixo, e quando tiver entendido como usar chame de volta ok?
<CyL> !pastebin | sheylasc
<ubotu-br> sheylasc: para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<sheylasc> você tem  algum outro meio de comunicação além desse para mantermos contato?
<sheylasc> rede social?
<CyL> sheylasc: O melhor meio é por aqui mesmo.
<sheylasc> Ok. Obrigada de qqr forma!
<sheylasc> Boa tarde!
<CyL> sheylasc: Disponha
<AlexandreMBM> checking for esound... Package esound was not found in the pkg-config search path. Perhaps you should add the directory containing `esound.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable No package 'esound' found
<AlexandreMBM> configure: error: Library requirements (esound) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them.
<AlexandreMBM> Alguém sabe como resolver isso. Estou usando Ubuntu 12.04. Eu teria de mudar completamente o sistema de som?!
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: o que estás a tentar? Qual pacote?
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, fft-spectra
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, preciso analisar um som wav com dica de CyL
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, primeiramente o configure parara em gtk-2.0
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, o que resolvi com sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, http://fft-spectra.sourceforge.net/
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: o erro indica que uma library requirida não foi instalada
<hggdh> provavelmente (para Ubuntu) uma -dev
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, sim...
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, seria uma "esound" alguma coisa
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: estou vendo lá
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, sudo apt-cache search esound | grep dev
<AlexandreMBM> não está claro
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, o que sei é que por padrão o Ubuntu não usa esound, não é?
<hggdh> acho que nao, usamos pulseaudio
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, pulseaudio-esound-compat está instalado
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: esta é uma run-time, não desenvolvimento
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, sudo apt-cache search libpulse
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, algo útil, daqui?
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, libpulse-dev está desinstalado...
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: no momento é uma boa tentativa
<hggdh> estou baixando o fonte por cá
<Guest25667> olá
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, obrigado
<AlexandreMBM> Guest25667, oi
<Guest25667> estou com duvidas, preciso de ajuda
<AlexandreMBM> Guest25667, sobre?
<AlexandreMBM> Guest25667, seu apelido foi mudado de Marcelo para Guest25667, automaticamente, provavelmente por "Marcelo" já estar reservado a alguém
<AlexandreMBM> Guest25667, qual seria sua dúvida?
<Guest25667> eu quero instalar linux no meu pc, seu que é 64bts, qual devo instalar já que no site do ubuntu esta recomendado 32bts
<CyL> Guest25667: Pode instalar o 32 bits
<CyL> !32ou64 | Guest25667
<ubotu-br> Guest25667: Se seu computador é equipado com processador AMD ou Intel fabricado a partir de 2008, é provável que suporte o modo 64 bits. A menos que tenha alguma necessidade específica, terá ganhos se utilizar a versão 64 bits do Ubuntu. Para ter certeza do suporte ao modo 64 bits, num terminal execute 'grep --color=always -iw lm /proc/cpuinfo' (sem as aspas) e veja se a saída contém a flag 'lm' (Long Mode)
<CyL> Guest25667: Quero dizer, o 64 bits
<Guest25667> ok, mas como vejo esse terminal?
<AlexandreMBM> Guest25667, você está usando que sistema operacional neste momento?
<CyL> Guest25667: Com um liveUSB, tem que ser a partir do linux. Não disse que já sabia que era 64 bits?
<Guest25667> windows 8
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, o fft-spectra é insubstituível?
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Não sei, foi o que uma pesquisa de 5 segundoes retornou. É provável que existam outros.
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: tente 'sudo apt-get install libesd0 libesd0-dev'
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, como deve fazer essa pesquisa?
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, tentarei
<Guest25667> sim, verifiquei no painel de controle do windows/sistemas
<Guest25667> la tem detalhes do sistema
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: eu pesquisei por 'fft linux', mas spectrum analyzer, fourier transform, e spectrum domain são boas palavras chave
<CyL> Guest25667: Então é 64 bits. Só por ser Windows 8, dificilmente seria 32 bits. De qualquer forma, vc tem que se interar sobre o uso do UEFI, no seu caso
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, obrigado. Considerarei isso. Até tentei ontem, mas estava com sono e não sabia o que deveria achar. O que eu devo achar?
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Essa respotsa é vc quem tem que dar ;D
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, passou. O erro agora é outro. Vou tentar resolvê-lo sozinho, primeiro.
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: sim, funciona. Mas... outra dependencia aparece
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Como console considere o fato que um bom analisador de espectro custa em torno de 50 a 100 mil reais, heh
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, não digo do problema. Pergunto por uma descrição genérica para um substituto ao fft-spectra.
<CyL> *consolo
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, acho que a pergunta é: estou procurando um "analisador de espectro"?
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: e, depois, também vais precisar de gconf-2 :-)
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, você já foi até o fim aí?
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Ou algo parecido!
<Guest25667> mais uma pergunta, tem possibilidade de instalar o Windows 8 e Linux em dual boot?
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: não, estou a rodar 'autogen.sh', and resolvendo os pepinos que aparecem. Um de cada vez :-)
<AlexandreMBM> Guest25667, sim, mas é necessário ter atenção se seu sistema não é UEFI.
<CyL> Guest25667: Sim, mas novamente veja sobre UEFI
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Se é Windows 8, é UEFI
<Guest25667> sim
<CyL> (a menos que tenha sido comprado depois)
<Guest25667> ele é
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: sudo apt-get install libgconf2-dev libfftw3-dev
<AlexandreMBM> Guest25667, então você precisa saber como tem de fazer, que é diferente do que se faz em MBR, até onde eu li semana passada.
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, como você descobre?
<hggdh> http://www.aprigiosimoes.com.br/2012/11/22/uefi-dualboot-windows-8-com-ubuntu/
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: a forma ideal seria que o author colocasse, no README (ou outro) a lista das bibiliotecas necessarias. A outra forma, por aproximação, é rodar o autogen.sh, e pesquisar por nomes semelhantes no synaptic, ou via apt-file
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: como estás a montar o programa, necessitas dos -dev (que instalarão, de tabela, as bibliotecas run-time)
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, muito obrigado
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: então, é tentar... um atras do outro
<hggdh> Guest25667: veja o link que postei acima
<Guest25667> ok estou vendo
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, quais seriam os requisitos para eu oferecer o deb para repositório do Ubuntu?
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, instalou não...
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: primeiro, verificar se o Debian já possui este programa em pacote; se não, empacota-lo.
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: qual tua versão de Ubuntu?
<MarconM> Irraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa hggdh xGrind http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=5609
<MarconM> tomaaaaaaaaaaaaa win user
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: e "instalou não" não me fornece detalhes
<MarconM> ja volto
<hggdh> MarconM: sim, eu já havia postado o link original no #s-l :-)
 * MarconM é atrasado =(
<hggdh> (en ingles)
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, o make install está dando erro
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, /bin/bash: -c: linha 3: erro de sintaxe: fim prematuro do arquivo
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: primeiro rode um 'make' puro. Depois, um 'make install'
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, fiz
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, e make check
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, e já tentei em diretório /home/alexandre sem espaços
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: yup, reproduzi por cá
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, deu errado também?
<hggdh> sim, mesmo erro
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, acho que achei o erro, no Makefile
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, vou testar
<hggdh> :q
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, parece que deu certo
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, vou tentar usa o programa
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, não estou acostumado com as saídas de makefile
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, por isso não tenho certeza se tudo foi resolvido
<xGrind> MarconM, no Brasil, se voce disse para as pessoas que o Windows rouba senha de cartão de crédito, elas continuam usando.
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, eu acrescentei "\" no final das linhas 457-460
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, porque é algo "pago = melhor", que afinal de contas, o cara é esperto mais que todos e consegue "de graça"
<PsychoBoB> fear
<xGrind> AlexandreMBM, é aquela historia: "windows é melhor pq todo mundo usa". igual um cara esses dias se achando o especialista,
<xGrind> dizendo que  a melhor versao do windows era o vista. melhor que qualquer distribuiçao linux. bloqueei o cara só pra nao ler mais bobeira dele nos comentarios
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, todo mundo usa porque é coisa que originalmente seria paga, então "só pode" ser melhor
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, GNU/Linux é tão GENEROSO que ninguém acredita que exista isso!
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, só pode ser "presente de grego"!
<xGrind> AlexandreMBM, todo mundo usa, pq é obrigado a comprar essa porcaria quando compra um computador. quando fui comprar o meu, só tinha com windows
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, melhor com certeza não é. O gerenciamento de memória, ao menos para os usuários com menos de 8 GB de RAM e sem SSD, parece ser uma estupidez completa... mas deve ter lá suas qualidades. Eu nunca vi ele travar...
<xGrind> fui obrigado a pagar por uma coisa q nao ia usar. o pior é q estou no windows agora kk. obrigado a fazer umas coisas no flash ;x
<xGrind> se ate o ballmer se envergonha do Vista. precisa falar mais nada :) . uso xubuntu desde 2009 e nao me arrependo
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, esse negócio parece funcionar mesmo! Só estou com um problema: não estou vendo o valor de frequência. Deve ser a falta de um parâmetro.
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, agora foi que entendi como ver a frequência, desculpe-me
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: agora, seria legal avisar ao autor do erro
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, procurarei fazê-lo.
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: o mundo de software livre agradece :-)
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Acho que o comichão da eletrônica pegou vc, haha!
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, acho que o canal não quer nossa conversa, por isso tenho falado em privado
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Eu ainda estou no #ubuntu-br-offtopic
<fabricio> Boa tarde pessoal
<AlexandreMBM> oi
<PsychoBoB> hi
<fabricio> Estou com um problema com o proxy e a central de programas alguém poderia me ajudar?
<fabricio> Não estou conseguindo configurar
<AlexandreMBM> fabricio, como sabe que é proxy?
<fabricio> Dentro do Ubuntu 13 tem a rede que você colocar o proxy mas não tem onde colocar o usuario e senha
<fabricio> Porque já testei meu notebook em outros lugares
<fabricio> Que não tinha proxy
<fabricio> E aqui tem proxy com usuário e senha
<ricardobarbosams> tenta colocar usuario:senha@ip_proxy
<impsamsung> boa tarde
<impsamsung> eu preciso instalar uma impressora samsung scx-6545NX
<impsamsung> onde consigo os drivers para o ubuntu?
<PsychoBoB> que tal no site da samsung?
<impsamsung> que tal ... eu ja olhei lá
<PsychoBoB> legal
<PsychoBoB> e o titio google?
<CyL> PsychoBoB: Respeito e cordialidade, por favor
<PsychoBoB> acho que lá é mais fácil não acha?
<impsamsung> obrigado
<CyL> PsychoBoB: Se fosse ele não teria vindo aqui
<impsamsung> bom
<impsamsung> tchau pra vcs
<impsamsung> já resolvi
<PsychoBoB> Que bom !
<impsamsung> obrigado pela AJUDA ALGUMA
<PsychoBoB> Disponha.
<impsamsung> eu achei q a proposta da comunidade era outra... mas tudo bem
<CyL> @kban --host PsychoBoB Respeito e cordialidade são fundamentais no canal.
<paladinn> :(
<CyL> paladinn: ?
<and> Aos experts de plantão. É recomendado fazer aptitude safe-upgrade?
<and> eu faço com muita frequência
<Daekdroom> and, em algumas versões do Ubuntu (12.04 e 12.10, pelo que me lembro) ele dá problema se você usar x64 com pacotes 32-bits instalados. No mais, é seguro, e tem gente que considera lidar melhor com dependências do que o apt-get.
<and> Daekdroom: ótimo
<and> meu ubuntu é 32 bits e ainda uso 12.04
<and> Eu ainda fico em 32 bits. É uma área que já conheço faz tempo
<and> Só não uso debian porque não é feito pra n00bs como eu e também os pacotes são obsoletos
<and> queria que o ubuntu fosse uma rocha como o debian e atualizasse aplicativos como nos sistemas operacionais concorentes Daekdroom
<Daekdroom> O Debian unstable tem pacotes bem recentes (e é menos instável que o nome sugere, talvez tanto quanto uma versão nova do Ubuntu), mas ele é um pouco menos polido sim.
<Daekdroom> and, como assim atualizar como nos sistemas operacionais concorrentes?
<and> Daekdroom:  é que o sistemas operacionais concorrentes tem programas que notifica novas versões de programas sabe
<and> não preciso desconfiar de PPA e geralmente o Ubuntu coirrige bugs dos repositorios
<and> eu só não uso o arch pq muitas pessoas tiveram dor de cabeça com eole
<Daekdroom> O Ubuntu tem as atualizações backports, mas são desativadas por padrão e não tem todos os programas.
<Daekdroom> O seu Ubuntu está atualizado para o 12.04.3?
<and> Daekdroom: provavelmente sim
<and> eu ainda de ousado uso repositórios do linux mint no ubuntu
<and> hahaha
<Daekdroom> Que pelo menos o kernel e toda a parte gráfica são atualizadas pra versões mais recentes.
<and> Daekdroom:  devo remover repositórios 404 not found do ubuntu?
<and> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/2925841
<and> dá uma olhadinha aí
<CyL> and: Vc está preocupado com a estabilidade, mas usa repositórios do Mint no Ubuntu?
<and> CyL: sim cara
<and> a distro é bacana né
<CyL> and: e pq não usa o Mint?
<and> CyL: pq o mint não é ubuntu cara
<and> mint pode tá em primeiro lugar mas é tudo graças ao mark
<and> pois foi ele que inventou o linux pra seres humanos e talz
<and> tomara que ele ganhe o dobro com o linux do que com o hotel dele
<CyL> and: Então pq está preocupado com a estabilidade, se o que vc faz é algo que insere uma grande instabilidade?
<and> o cara tá certo sendo capitalista. Ele faz até coisas em GPLV3
<and> ele devia criar um kernel novo em gpl v3
<and> CyL: cara o mint não é instável cara
<and> eu só comparo debian com ubuntu mas não adianta
<and> eu sei que unstable quebra direto
<and> o ubuntu não
<CyL> and: usar repositórios de outra distro é que é instável!
<and> CyL:  cara mas mint é ubuntu
<and> o Kurumin mesmo era debian
<and> e a galera do Kurumin era bem mais legal
<CyL> and: Seguindo o seu raciocínio o Ubuntu é Debian, e o Linux é Minix
<and> quero ver como vai ser o Ubuntu/Mint com o Mir
<and> mas é cara
<and> CyL: só que o debian pra ser estável tem que usar pacotes velhos
<and> se eu usar o unstable o ubuntu ganha
<and> pois é feito pra seres humanos
<and> sabe... os caras do Gnome 3 querem matar o GTK2 mas o mate no ubuntu tá rox
<and> sem falar que consome poucos recursos... eu sei que memória ram hoje tá barato pra caramba. Mas cara pra que aceleração 3d em um DE? Os drivers oficiais de placas Nvidia e ATi ainda nem usam todo potencial de distro nenhuma
<and> eu acho que ainda o ubuntu não tá preparado pra desktop 3d... e por isso que ainda não uso distro de 64 bits
<and> Bem amigos obrigado pelo suporte.
<and> Vou dar reboot aqui
<and> amo todos vocês
<CyL> and: o que tem a ver desktop 3d com distro 64 bits?
<and> CyL: distro de 64 bits ainda é cheia de frescura cara
<and> CyL:  tá melhor mais ainda não tá do jeito que quero
<CyL> and: Um exemplo de frescura?
<and> eu acabei de saber que dar upgrade em aplicativos de 32 bits em distro de 64 ainda não tá legal
<CyL> and: e pra que vc usaria um aplicativo 32 bits e não o 64 nativos?
<and> eu mesmo uso LTS pois quero estabilidade e sou preguiçoso pra formatar hd. Eu ainda não acho legal dar upgrade
<and> CyL:  pq tem aplicativos de 32 bits ainda e alguns de 64 ainda não funfam be,. Por exemplo o puredata extended só pé 32 bits
<Daekdroom> and, o apt-get funciona muito bem
<Daekdroom> E o aptitude tá funcionando bem no 13.04 também
<and> Daekdroom: ah cara eu não uso distro com suporte curto
<and> só não uso debian pq eu já disse os motivos
<Guest53828> Tem como deixar o Transmission abrir automaticamente quando ligar?
<Nando> Tem como deixar o Transmission abrir automaticamente quando ligar???
<omelete> Nando, tem uma opção q vc coloca ele pra iniciar junto
<omelete> só ñ sei onde hehe
<Nando> ok
<Nando> omelete, acho que achei em preferencias tanks
<Nando> Minha mãe tem mais facilidade com ubuntu que com Windows
<Nando> u.u
<OliveiraBorges> Alguem ai..
<CyL> !alguem | OliveiraBorges
<ubotu-br> OliveiraBorges: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<OliveiraBorges> Alguem ja tentou registrar dominio no registro.br e deu conexao recusada ?
<CyL> OliveiraBorges: já tentou de novo?
<OliveiraBorges> CyL, ja esta dando recusado
<OliveiraBorges> isso ja aconteceu comigo antes
<OliveiraBorges> nao lembro como corrigi
<OliveiraBorges> acho que eh em named.conf.options
<OliveiraBorges> mas ja dei umas mexidas aqui e nada
<OliveiraBorges> eu preciso esperar meu servidor dns propagar ? existe isso ?
<OliveiraBorges> ou so o dominio que propaga ?
<CyL> OliveiraBorges: vc está tentando acessar o registro.br para registrar um dominio, ou o dominio é seu e vc está tentando acessar o mesmo?
<OliveiraBorges> consegui resolver
<OliveiraBorges> coloca " any " no options
<CyL> OliveiraBorges: ?
<OliveiraBorges> named.conf.options
<OliveiraBorges> listen-on       { any; };
<OliveiraBorges>         allow-query     { any; };
<OliveiraBorges>         recursion yes;
<OliveiraBorges>         allow-recursion { any; };
<CyL> OliveiraBorges: não coel no cala!
<CyL> *canal!
<CyL> OliveiraBorges: quantas máquinas esse dominio vai ter?
<celso> gostaria de saber o tamanho desta versão nova do ubuntu
<OliveiraBorges> quantas maquinas esse dominio vai ter ?
<OliveiraBorges> nao entendi
<CyL> OliveiraBorges: sim, isso, vc pode usar o dns do prṕprio registro.br, sabia disso?
<dberg> afff, reboot depois de 3 meses.
#ubuntu-br 2013-08-28
<sousa> ola boa noite
<sousa> como faço para ativar a placa de rede local do servidor ubuntu 13.4
<sousa> sou iniciante
<OliveiraBorges> Alguem ai ja configurou DKIM ?
<Thales> KurtKraut, você por aqui?
<KurtKraut> Thales, você também? Que coincidência! Veio comprar o que nesse shopping?
<Thales> KurtKraut, (In)felizmente, sou cliente antigo. E, por essa razão, ganho de brinde flame war users :P
<KurtKraut> ahahahaha :P
<OliveiraBorges> alguem ja instalou dkim ?
<hggdh> para quem quizer, a vUDS do Ubuntu esta em progresso, http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/2013-08-28. Inicia as 14:00 UTC
<rcbdesigner> bom dia
<CyL> rcbdesigner: Bom dia
<t0th_-> olá
<t0th_-> boa tarde
<t0th_-> como seto no fstab o dono do diretorio a ser montado o dispositivo ?
<hggdh> t0th_-: passe 'owner' como uma das opcoes. Veja 'man 8 mount'
<t0th_-> valeu
<hggdh> hggdh: ou, melhor dizendo, provavelmente 'user'
<hggdh> bah. t0th_- ^
<zanin> Alguém ai sabe me dizer se a versão stable do Samba4 esta replicando corretamente a base AD entre o PDC e BDC?
<psacoutinho> boa noite galera...veja só eu instalei o drive da minha placa de video , é depois disso meu notebook não desliga mais...quanto coloco pra desligar...e vai para tela de login
<psacoutinho> alguém tem alguma ideia doq pode ser
<Guest30091> qual versão devo usar do umbunto i386 ou amd64 uso um processador intel
<Guest30091> 64 bits
<barezobr> Olá, gostaria de saber porque não consigo instalar nenhum programa pela central de programas do ubunto. ele dá a seguinte mensagem de erro: Não existe um pacote chamado "gimp" em sua atual fonte de software.
#ubuntu-br 2013-08-29
<RodrigO23> Iai galera
<Gustavo_> estou precisando de ajuda
<RodrigO23> Puxa vida essa sala ja foi ,ais
<RodrigO23> Mais viva
<Gustavo_> por favor alguem me ajuda
<RodrigO23> Iaia gustavo
<Gustavo_> eae
<Gustavo_> cara
<RodrigO23> Oque vc pprecisa
<RodrigO23> Hum manda
<Gustavo_> eu acabei de instalar o ubuntu 13.
<Gustavo_> dai ele ta muito lerdo
<Gustavo_> só que meu pc nao é ruim
<RodrigO23> Ixi
<Gustavo_> nao sei se tem alguma coisa a ver com driver de placa de video
<RodrigO23> Qual a sua config
<Gustavo_> 4 gb de ram
<Gustavo_> nvidia geforce 512mb 9400
<Gustavo_> processador amd
<RodrigO23> Cara eu vo te falar
<RodrigO23> Eu ja desisti do ubuntu por causa disso
<RodrigO23> Mas verifique se a opcao smart esta habilitada na sua bios
<Gustavo_> como eu vejo isso
<RodrigO23> No gerenciador de discos do ubuntu ja mostra se esta ativada ou nao
<Gustavo_> eu nao sei ir nisso
<Gustavo_> nunca usei ubuntu
<KurtKraut> Gustavo_, tem coisa errada aí. Uso Ubuntu diariamente numa máquina bem mais fraca que a sua e com 2GB de RAM e tudo funciona muito bem.
<Gustavo_> eu sei que tem
<Gustavo_> quando eu vou digitar minha senha
<Gustavo_> para entrar no usuario
<Gustavo_> ele esta bem rápido
<Gustavo_> mas quando entra
<Gustavo_> fica muito lerdo
<Gustavo_> eu acabei de instalar
<KurtKraut> Gustavo_, você mexeu em algo relacionado ao driver de vídeo?
<Gustavo_> nao
<Gustavo_> eu to vendo se tem que baixar algum driver para nvidia
<Gustavo_> o que eu nao entendo é que por mais que fique lento
<Gustavo_> ele nao trava
<Gustavo_> eu posso abrir umas 10 coisas que nao trava
<Gustavo_> só fica bem lento
<KurtKraut> Gustavo_, não tem alguma atualização de pacotes sendo feita em background que está deixando tudo lento? Você tem mais de um HD na máquina?
<KurtKraut> Gustavo_, quanto está o load average, os 3 números?
<Gustavo_> eu uso um hd com 2 compartimentos
<Gustavo_> como assim load average
<KurtKraut> Gustavo_, abre o terminal, digita uname -a e cola aqui
<Gustavo_> ok
<KurtKraut> Gustavo_, cola só a primeira linha que aparece os números
<KurtKraut> oops
<KurtKraut> Gustavo_, digita uptime, digitei o comando errado
<Gustavo_>  21:45:00 up  1:22,  3 users,  load average: 4,51, 3,30, 2,64
<Gustavo_> e agora
<KurtKraut> Gustavo_, esse load average está alto mesmo
<KurtKraut> Gustavo_, isso significa que sua máquina está sobrecarregada
<KurtKraut> Gustavo_, tens como executar o comando top e mostrar um screenshot do resultado?
<Gustavo_> sim
<Gustavo_> qual comando
<KurtKraut> Gustavo_, o comando é esse mesmo: top
<KurtKraut> Gustavo_, essas três letras
<Gustavo_> sim
<Gustavo_> vou mandar o screenshot
<Gustavo_> só um minuto
<Gustavo_> ta meio lerdo aqui
<Gustavo_> ja vou mandar
<RodrigO23> Como pode a maquina do cara estar em sobrecarga se o cara acabou de formatar o pc
<KurtKraut> RodrigO23, o load_avg mostra isso: 4,51 é um número alto. Ou está faltando CPU ou RAM ou capacidade de I/O.
<Gustavo_> na verdade eu nao formatei o pc
<Gustavo_> eu to com o windows xp e instalei o ubuntu separado
<Egberto> Olá, boa noite, só comigo que não consigo baixar o ubuntu x64 bits?
<Gustavo_> http://upload.crazzy.com.br/show-image.php?id=061d27b787cd25c6acae2899f91005dc
<Gustavo_> o screenshot aew
<RodrigO23> Sera que seu hd nao esta com bad block
<Gustavo_> nao sei
<KurtKraut> Gustavo_, no screenshot o load está em 0,7. Bem menor do que você me colou. A máquina continua lenta?
<Gustavo_> sim
<KurtKraut> Gustavo_, igualmente antes ou menos pior que antes?
<Gustavo_> ta menos lerda um pouquinho
<Gustavo_> mas esta bem longe do que deveria estar
<Egberto> gustavo, se você tiver com bad block fudeu, eu perdi um hd de 1tb com essa brincadeira de bad block
<KurtKraut> Gustavo_, no top tem uma porcentagem no topo chamada "wa". Quando você faz algo que deixa a máquina bem lenta, esse "wa" fica estável em qual valor?
<RodrigO23> Eu tenho certeza que eh bb
<RodrigO23> Ou eh problema relacionado a hw
<Egberto> meu hd de 1tb começou assim, ficando lento, lento, lento o sistema, dai em um belo dia, puft, ficou travado, até hoje ainda tenho esperança de recupera-lo, só não sei como...
<Gustavo_> o wa fica 0,0
<RodrigO23> Eu perdi umq instalacao do freebsd por causa de bb
<KurtKraut> Gustavo_, isso é uma evidência que o HD está okay.
<KurtKraut> Gustavo_, acho que vale a pena insistir em por o driver da NVIDIA.
<Gustavo_> onde eu posso achar
<Gustavo_> o meu computador nao esta abrindo o slot para CD
<KurtKraut> Gustavo_, tem tutorial sobre como fazer isso, é bem simples.
<Gustavo_> pode me mandar
<Gustavo_> por favor
<KurtKraut> Gustavo_, lembro de nenhum de cabeça. Você já deu uma olhada no Google?
<Gustavo_> sim
<Gustavo_> eu procurei la
<Gustavo_> me mandavam colocar uns codiogos no terminal
<Gustavo_> quando ia colocar o ultimo codigo dava um erro
<Gustavo_> impossivel achar
<Gustavo_> tal coisa
<Gustavo_> isso q aparecei
<Gustavo_> aparecia*
<KurtKraut> Gustavo_, você instala pacotes pelo terminal ou pela central de programas?
<KurtKraut> Gustavo_, qualquer que seja o modo, veja se você acha o pacote nvidia-current
<Gustavo_> eu achei um no gerenciado de aplicativos
<Gustavo_> driver binarioX.org da Nvidia(driver "atual")
<Gustavo_> assim q ta escrito
<RodrigO23> Nossa eh simples nao compliquem
<RodrigO23> Eh so baixar o driver da nvidia no site da nvidiq
<RodrigO23> Nvidia
<KurtKraut> Gustavo_, mas e o pacote nvidia-current, achou?
<RodrigO23> Ele vai vir com a extencao .run
<Gustavo_> pera
<Gustavo_> eu baixei um pelo navegador mais cedo
<Gustavo_> nvidia-linux-x86-319.49.run
<RodrigO23> Isso
<RodrigO23> E ai vc digita sudo ./o seu driver
<Gustavo_> só q ele nao abre eu acho
<Gustavo_> a sim
<Gustavo_> gustavo@ubuntu:~$ sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-139.run [sudo] password for gustavo:  sudo: ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-139.run: comando não encontrado gustavo@ubuntu:~$
<Gustavo_> apareceu isso
<RodrigO23> Tah mas vc tem que navegar na pasta o de esta o arquivo
<Gustavo_> ok
<RodrigO23> Tipo se tiver na pasta Downloads vc dgita cd Download
<RodrigO23> Entendeu?
<Gustavo_> ok
<Gustavo_> ta na pasta download
<Gustavo_> pasta pessoal
<Gustavo_> download
<Gustavo_> oq eu digito exatamente
<RodrigO23> Digita cd Downloads
<Gustavo_> como eu me sinto burro mechendo numa coisa q eu nao sei
<Gustavo_> uAHSUHAs
<RodrigO23> Vc aprende calma
<RodrigO23> Vc digita cd down e aperta o tab
<Gustavo_> gustavo@ubuntu:~$ sudo ./cd downloads sudo: ./cd: comando não encontrado
<Gustavo_> apareceu isso
<alphein> é que o comando é "cd" e não "./cd"
<Gustavo_> gustavo@ubuntu:~$ cd downloads bash: cd: downloads: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<Thales> Gustavo_, Digita isso no terminal: sudo Downloads/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-139.run
<Gustavo_> gustavo@ubuntu:~$ sudo Downloads/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-139.run sudo: Downloads/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-139.run: comando não encontrado
<Thales> Gustavo_, Leve em atenção que letras maiusculas e minusculas fazem diferença
<optimusprimem> Gustavo_,
<omelete> sudo ~/Downloads/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-139.run
<optimusprimem> sudo sh Downloads/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-139.run
<Gustavo_> gustavo@ubuntu:~$ sudo sh Downloads/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-139.run sh: 0: Can't open Downloads/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-139.run
<Thales> Gustavo_, ls -la Downloads/
<Gustavo_> o ultimo apareceu isso
<optimusprimem> ls -a ~/Downloads | grep NVIDIA-Linux-x86-139.run
<Thales> Gustavo_, Digita pwd e cola pra gente o resultado (Esse comando indicará o diretório atual em que você se encontra)
<Gustavo_> gustavo@ubuntu:~$ ls -la Downloads/ total 50224 drwxr-xr-x  2 gustavo gustavo     4096 Ago 28 21:23 . drwxr-xr-x 21 gustavo gustavo     4096 Ago 28 20:22 .. -rw-rw-r--  1 gustavo gustavo 23987672 Ago 28 21:23 nvidia-195.36.15-k2.6.33.2-q1.pet -rw-rw-r--  1 gustavo gustavo 27430192 Ago 28 20:55 NVIDIA-Linux-x86-319.49.run gustavo@ubuntu:~$
<Gustavo_> apareceu esse aora
<hggdh> Gustavo_: use pastebin
<hggdh> !pastebin | Gustavo_
<ubotu-br> Gustavo_: para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<Thales> Gustavo_, okay, o arquivo tá lá, mas tá sem permissão de execução
<Gustavo_> e agora
<Thales> Gustavo_, para dar permissão de execução, faz chmod +x Downloads/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-319.49.run
<hggdh> so que o nome é outro...
<optimusprimem> hggdh, sim
<optimusprimem> eu ia falar agora =)
<optimusprimem> Gustavo_, "sudo sh Downloads/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-319.49.run"
<RodrigO23> Eu ia fqlar um chmod 777 kkk
<Gustavo_> gustavo@ubuntu:~$ sudo sh Downloads/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-319.49.run  ERROR: this .run file is intended for the Linux-x86 platform, but you appear to be running on Linux-x86_64.  Aborting installation.
<Gustavo_> deu isso
<hggdh> heh
<RodrigO23> Vai ter que baixar o de 64 bits gustavo
<Gustavo_> no site da nvidia né
<RodrigO23> Com certeza
<Gustavo_> to baixando ja
<Gustavo_> voces acham que agora vai
<RodrigO23> Te dou certeza wue agora vai mas acho q isso nao eh motivo de lentidao nao sua maquina
<RodrigO23> Nao sei so acho kkkkkk
<Gustavo_> tbm
<Gustavo_> mas to tentando
<Gustavo_> se nao for isso eu desisto
<RodrigO23> Usa debian meu
<Gustavo_> gustavo@ubuntu:~$ sudo sh Downloads/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-319.49.run  ERROR: this .run file is intended for the Linux-x86 platform, but you appear to be running on Linux-x86_64.  Aborting installation.  gustavo@ubuntu:~$ sudo sh Downloads/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-64-319.49.run sh: 0: Can't open Downloads/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-64-319.49.run
<Gustavo_> apareceu isso
<Gustavo_> nao pera
<Gustavo_> botei errado
<Gustavo_> gustavo@ubuntu:~$ sudo sh Downloads/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-64-319.49.run sh: 0: Can't open Downloads/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-64-319.49.run
<Gustavo_> apareceu esse
<Gustavo_> oq é debian
<RodrigO23> Isso agora da um chmod +x e instala
<alphein> cd Downloads && chmod a+x NVIDIA-Linux-x86-64-319.49.run && ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-64-319.49.run
<Gustavo_> gustavo@ubuntu:~$ cd Downloads && chmod a+x NVIDIA-Linux-x86-64-319.49.run && ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-64-319.49.run chmod: não é possível acessar “NVIDIA-Linux-x86-64-319.49.run”: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado gustavo@ubuntu:~/Downloads$
<Gustavo_> eu estou vendo ele na pasta downloads
<RodrigO23> Gente vs tao complicando pro cara
<RodrigO23> O gustavo
<Gustavo_> fala
<Gustavo_> é galera
<alphein> <havia esquecido que precisava da permissão de super usuário para executar dito instalador da NVIDIA>
<Gustavo_> como eu fasso isso
<Gustavo_> vou tentar reiniciar aqui
<Gustavo_> se nao der nada
<alphein> cd Downloads && sudo chmod a+x NVIDIA-Linux-x86-64-319.49.run && sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-64-319.49.run
<Gustavo_> vou voltar pro meu windows xp feião msm
<Gustavo_> ok
<Gustavo_> vou tentar
<Gustavo_> gustavo@ubuntu:~$ cd Downloads && sudo chmod a+x NVIDIA-Linux-x86-64-319.49.run && sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-64-319.49.run [sudo] password for gustavo:  chmod: não é possível acessar “NVIDIA-Linux-x86-64-319.49.run”: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado gustavo@ubuntu:~/Downloads$
<Gustavo_> galera
<Gustavo_> muito obrigado pela ajuda
<Gustavo_> mas to vendo que nao vai da msm
<alphein> o problema está em entrar na pasta de Downloads
<Gustavo_> flw aew
<alphein> cd ~/Downloads
<RodrigO23> Flw manolo
<Gustavo_> AEW
<Gustavo_> conseui!
<RodrigO23> Kkkkk isso aew garoto
<Gustavo_>  ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before                      installing.  For further details, please see the section INSTALLING             THE NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux driver                   download page at www.nvidia.com.
<Gustavo_> apareceu isso
<alphein> pelo jeito tem de fazer isso com o servidor gráfico parado
<RodrigO23> Bom acredito que vc tem que interromper o xserver
<RodrigO23> Para instalar
<Gustavo_> entao
<Gustavo_> oq eu faço
<RodrigO23> Ctrl alt f1 e ai vc loga jo terminal
<alphein> para voltar à interface gráfica: Ctrl Alt F7 (se estiver no Debian, Ubuntu ou derivados)
<Gustavo_> eu fiz isso uma vez
<Gustavo_> ele fica pedindo login
<Gustavo_> qual eu coloco
<RodrigO23> Eh o seu lohin mesmo
<Gustavo_> eu coloquei o meu da outra vez
<Gustavo_> falo q tava incorreto
<Gustavo_> é o do pc msmo né
<alphein> pelo que vi, no seu terminal aparece "gustavo@ubuntu", então o seu login é "gustavo" (lógico que sem aspas)
<Gustavo_> ok
<Gustavo_> deu login incorreto
<Gustavo_> e eu to colocando a senha que eu coloco para ligar
<alphein> sim
<RodrigO23> Mas vc tem que usar o comando para parar o o xserver
<RodrigO23> Eu nao me lembro se era gdm
<alphein> no seu terminal (via interface gráfica) digite o comando: whoami
<alphein> ele vai dizer qual é o seu nome de usuário
<Gustavo_> gustavo
<Gustavo_> eu coloquei isso la tbm
<Gustavo_> e deu login incorreto
<RodrigO23> root nao deu
<Gustavo_> alguem ai tem mais alguma ideia do q pode ser esse login incorrect
<Gustavo_> consegui
<Gustavo_> agora deu o login la
<Gustavo_> tem alguem ai ainda
<Gustavo_> que possa me ajudar
<alphein> ótimo
<alphein> agora é só digitar os mesmos comandos que digitou anteriormente no terminal e que deram certo
<Gustavo_> ok
<Gustavo_> tem alguem ai
<Gustavo_> apareceu nvidia must nao sei oq roots
<CyL> !detalhes | Gustavo_
<ubotu-br> Gustavo_: Por favor, forneça o máximo de detalhes possível sobre sua dúvida. Por exemplo: "Estou tendo problemas com ___, estou usando o Ubuntu versão ___. Quando eu tento fazer ___, eu tenho o seguinte resultado: ___, mas eu eperava que fosse ___."
<Gustavo_> eu estou usando a versaoo 13.04
<Gustavo_> o ubuntu esta muito lerdo aqui
<Gustavo_> e meu pc é bom
<Gustavo_> eu to tentando resolver isso a horas com os caras me ajudando aqui
<Gustavo_> pelo oq agnt ja tentou oq eu nao tentei ainda foi instalar o driver da placa de video
<CyL> Gustavo_: 13.04 é versão de testes, a versão estável é 12.04
<Gustavo_> dai apareceu ERROR:  nvidia-installer must be run as root
<Gustavo_> nossa
<Gustavo_> ja q eu ja estou com essa
<Gustavo_> com essa msg ai tem como eu tentar algo ainda?
<CyL> Gustavo_: Sem mais detalhes é difícil
<Gustavo_> vou instalar a versao 12.04 entao
<Gustavo_> obrigado pelo atenção
<Gustavo_> flw
<Gustavo__> aew
<Gustavo__> AEWWWWWWWWW
<Gustavo__> consegui
<Gustavo__> finalmente
<Gustavo__> dei um rr na maquina e o driver funcionou
<Gustavo__> muito obrigado
<Gustavo__> a todos que me ajudaram
<rubin_> (em portugues-br) gostaria que alguém me indicasse se posso baixar o ubuntu 12.04 de 64 bits no meu notebook, se vai funcionar adequadamente?
<DiegoEsfera> bom dia
<DiegoEsfera> alguem on?
<rubin_> bomdia
<rubin_> queria saber se posso baixar o ubuntu 64 bits no meu notebook
<DiegoEsfera> baixar vc pode
<hggdh> para quem quizer, a vUDS do Ubuntu esta em progresso, http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308. Inicia as 14:00 UTC; hoje e' o ultimo dia
<DiegoEsfera> rs
<DiegoEsfera> senhores
<DiegoEsfera> esse ubutum ele é butavel pelo cd?
<hggdh> rubin_: Ubuntu e' livre.
<DiegoEsfera> ele roda direto do cd?
<hggdh> DiegoEsfera: atualmente Ubuntu nao mais usa CD -- a imagem e' grande demais. Podes usar pendrive ou DVD
<hggdh> DiegoEsfera: e sim, roda directo
<DiegoEsfera> ok muito obrigado
<DiegoEsfera> estou tentando realizar um backup
<DiegoEsfera> porém já tentei varias ferramentas e o hd não abre as partições
<rubin_> e 64 bits vai funcionar bem meu note? qual a diferença p/32 bits basicamente?
<DiegoEsfera> ja coloquei ele em um caise e nada
<DiegoEsfera> já tentei hirem boot, active boot bartePE
<hggdh> rubin_: link para a carga: http://ubuntu-br.org
<DiegoEsfera> a taxa de download está muito boa
<rubin_> ok, obrigado
<DiegoEsfera> parabens
<hggdh> rubin_: o 64 executa em maquinas com processadores de 64 bits; o 32 executa em ambos 32 e 64 bits. o 64 e' otimizado para usar 64 bits
<elisboa> DiegoEsfera: e clonezilla?
<DiegoEsfera> não tentei
<DiegoEsfera> elisboa não tentei esse
<rubin_> meu note tem processador intel core 2 duo T5750,da p/saber se é 32 ou 64 bits assim?
<hggdh> rubin_: o core2 duo e' 64 bits
<DiegoEsfera> rubim vc vai em propiedade do meu computador lá vaI APARECER SE FOR 64 BIT
<elisboa> rubin_: olha no site da intel. Mas a princípio, deve ser sim. Acho que a partir de certos Pentium 4 todos já são
<rubin_> ótimo, muito obrigado a todos, vou mudar p/ubuntu até pq meu original era Linux, abraços
<chouga> Bom dia a todos!
<DiegoEsfera> bd
<hggdh> chouga: bom dia
<JoBArTe_Skuld> rá
<JoBArTe_Skuld> achei o br
<JoBArTe_Skuld> alguem por aqui?
<chouga> JoBArTe_Skuld-> Não, ninguém, só nós e mais 45 pessoas.
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [chouga]: LOL
<JoBArTe_Skuld> boa
<chouga> JoBArTe_Skuld-> =)
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [chouga]: é permitido fazer perguntar aqui?
<elisboa> JoBArTe_Skuld: pergunte logo
<DiegoEsfera> fique a vontade
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [elisboa]: mas mas mas ... okey
<elisboa> JoBArTe_Skuld: digite /topic
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [elisboa]: não confio em tópicos
<JoBArTe_Skuld> e possível mensurar a banda utilizada no servidor por domínio na eth ou em outro lugar?
<DiegoEsfera> pergunta dificil
<DiegoEsfera> rs
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [DiegoEsfera]: é
<JoBArTe_Skuld> eu uso lighttpd com o recurso de sendfile
<JoBArTe_Skuld> então ainda não sei em que nível devo mensurar isto
<elisboa> com lsof talvez role
<elisboa> aí você monitora os recursos do sendfile
<elisboa> Aí, configura um caminho diferente do sendfile para cada virtual host
<elisboa> o binário pde ser um hardlink, apenas para diferenciar a chamada de cada um
<elisboa> mas isso seria um jeito feio de resolver, imagino
<elisboa> Talvez seja melhor com um stateful firewall
<elisboa> Ou então poderia gambiarrar mesclando tcpdump com os logs de acesso do apache
<elisboa> casando os ips de origem
<hggdh> JoBArTe_Skuld: so' para registro... o topico, aqui, e' importante
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [hggdh]: ok
<leo_corder> preciso de ajuda.. uso windows 7 no meu note e vou instalar, em outra particao, o ubunto. Porem o drive de cd do meu note nao funciona.. como instalo por pendrive?
<chouga> leo_corder-> http://ubuntued.info/3-maneiras-de-instalar-o-ubuntu-atraves-duma-pen-usb
<leo_corder> valeu chouga !!
<Charles_> Olá gente tenho uma dúvida quanto a resolução
<Guest18025> estou com o win 7 com resolução nativa de 1366x760, quero saber se depois da formatação e instalação do ubuntu 64bits a resolução ficará obsoleta
<Guest18025> se existe a possibilidade de eu instalar os drivers da placa de vídeo
<Guest18025> e retornar pra resolução nativa
<xGrind> Guest18025, oq o Ubuntu tem a ver com windows?
<Guest18025> não sei, por isso eu pergunto se ele vai deixar com uma resolução inferior
<xGrind> vc escolhe a resoluçao
<xGrind> aki por ex, qndo instalei o xubuntu, o padrao era 1024. coloquei 1366
<Guest18025> mas sem eu instalar os drivers do windows a resolução fica em 800x600
<xGrind> Guest18025, linux é linux, windows é windows. vc nao precisa se preocupar em instalar drivers. o proprio Ubuntu ja tem os drivers q vc precisa
<xGrind> faz um teste: abre o Ubuntu como live cd. se rodar com a resoluçao de boa. instale
<Guest18025> Ok, farei isso, obrigado.
<Camila_> Olá, preciso de ajuda para instalar o Java ?
<chouga> Camila_-> Se eu puder ajudar...
<chouga> Camila_-> Qual é a versão do seu sistema?
<Camila_> 12.04
<chouga> Camila_-> http://ubuntued.info/como-instalar-o-oracle-java-no-ubuntu
<Camila_> Pois bem esses repositórios não estão sendo adicionados
<Camila_> Dá erro
<chouga> Camila_-> Você está fazendo exatamente como o tutorial diz para fazer?
<Camila_> Sim. Veja o que aparece:
<Camila_> suporte@camila:~$ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java && sudo apt-get update [sudo] password for suporte:  Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/bin/add-apt-repository", line 125, in <module>     ppa_info = get_ppa_info_from_lp(user, ppa_name)   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/softwareproperties/ppa.py", line 80, in get_ppa_info_from_lp     curl.perform() pycurl.error: (6, "Couldn't resolve host 'launchp
<Camila_> suporte@camila:~$ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java && sudo apt-get update
<Camila_> [sudo] password for suporte:
<Camila_> Traceback (most recent call last):
<hggdh> Camila_: pare, por favor
<hggdh> Camila_: use pastebin para textos de mais de 3 linhas
<hggdh> Camila_: execute 'host -a launchpad.net'
<Camila_> Time out
<hggdh> ...
<hggdh> Camila_: time out no que?
<Camila_> essa é a mensagem que da quando digito 'host -a launchpad.net'
<hggdh> OK. Isto confirma que estas com problemas de DNS. Esta e' a mesma maquina na qual estas aqui?
<Camila_> sim
<Camila_> Essa máquina é empresarial
<hggdh> ah
<Camila_> Então utilizamos dns
<hggdh> Camila_: sugiro falar com o pessoal de suporte ao DNS/rede. Obviamente tem algo bloqueando
<chouga> Camila_-> Por que você não muda seu DNS?
<hggdh> tipo... um servidor proxy
<Camila_> Não sei se funcionaria, por que é tudo bloqueado aqui
<Camila_> uma droga
<chouga> Camila_-> Coloca o OpenDNS ou o Google DNS Public.
<chouga> Camila_-> Estás numa empresa?
<Camila_> sim
<Camila_> qual é o dns do google
<Camila_> ?
<chouga> Camila_-> Ah, então deixa quieto.
<chouga> Camila_-> Podes pedir permissão aos seus superiores (se tiver), se permitirem...
<hggdh> Camila_: 8.8.8.8. Mas tens que verificar o porque deste (provavel bloqueio)
<Camila_> Ok. Obrigada!
<elisboa> tsc
<jmeps3> Opa
<jmeps3> Alguém poderia me mostrar como copilo um arquivo fonte de c++
<jmeps3> pelo terminal
<Stiegel> após tentativa de instalação do ubuntu 13,04, em uma das partições, que deu erro, não consigo acessar dados da outra partição, o que fazer para recuperar?
<Gustavo__> alguem pode me ajudar?
<marcos> um desafio .alguem jogar no keyja.com no ubuntu. alguem sabe  ai?
<dberg> marcos: ?
<marcos> oi
<marcos> dberg: oi
<dberg> eu nao entendi, keyja.com?
<dberg> site de jogo online. e nao funciona no seu browser?
<marcos> funciona só não dá de jogar
<marcos> ja instalei o java oficial
<marcos> consigo entrar no  banco do brasil. mas não consigo jogar no site
<dberg> ah, java applets
<marcos> sim
<dberg> heh, isso ainda existe
<marcos> alguma idéia ai
<dberg> voce ja' disse que esta' usando jre da oracle
<dberg> eu comecaria olhando qual o erro, logs, etc
<marcos> sim
<marcos> aff complicado  para um leigo rs
<dberg> chromium. travou de novo.
<dberg> reboot e tudo mais. geeez.
<marcos> rs
<roberio> ola
<roberio> meu teclado nºao est+a configurado, alguem sabe como configuro
#ubuntu-br 2013-08-30
<Charles_> Olá, é possível realizar dual boot com o windows 8 ?
<Guest49514> manter o windows 8 e o ubuntu no mesmo sistema, nao sei se o windows 8 demonstra outra reação, já que é mais novo
<Guest49514> no mesmo HD perdãp
<Charleeeees> estou querendo instalar o Ubuntu 13.04 em dual boot com o Windows 8, pois comprei à umas 4 semanas um notebook Acer Aspire E1-571-6854 com Windows 8 SL instalado de fábrica e agora quero fazer dual boot entre o Win 8 e o Ubuntu 13.04 e fazer com que eles dividam a mesma partição de dados, como faço isso?
<omelete> Charleeeees, creio q ñ tem mais geito de fzr isso
<omelete> retiraram essa opção de instar a partir do windows
<omelete> cria partição ou baixa uma vr mais antiga do ubuntu
<Charleeeees> obrigado pela informação, infelizmente não tem outro jeito né ? minha preocupação de me desfazer do windows 8 seria a compatibilidade que o openOffice pode não ter com o microsoft office
<Charleeeees> se não fosse por isso eu desinstalava
<jvds25> não estou conseguindo instalar o ubuntu no meu notebook
<jvds25> da esse erro /ubuntu/winboot/wubildr.mbr
<jvds25> tem alguem ai ?
<Rubem> Bom dia
<euripedes> olá
<euripedes> alguem pode me passar alguma forma de contato com a canonical
<euripedes> ?
<euripedes> email ou telefone
<euripedes> mas que possa ser brasileiro
<euripedes> alguém?
<euripedes>  olá alguem pode me passar alguma forma de contato com a canonical  email ou telefone mas que possa ser brasileiro
<elisboa> euripedes: ???
<hggdh> euripedes: para o que?
<euripedes> para entrar em contato
<euripedes> sobre uma dúvida
<elisboa> Agora fiquei curioso: nem sei se a Canonical tem alguma representação no Brasil.
<euripedes> pois é cara
<euripedes> estou precisando do contato para um colega que me pediu
<euripedes> e nao consigo achar na net
<hggdh> euripedes: a Canonical n ao tem escritorio no Brasil
<hggdh> euripedes: sem saber qual a area de duvida, nao tenho como te dar um contacto
<euripedes> ok hggdh
<euripedes> eu vou falar para meu colega
<euripedes> e peço para ele vir aqui
<Rodrigo_> Boa tarde, existe alguma maneira de retirar o dual boot do windows 7 e ubuntu para eu ficar somente com o ubuntu ?
<patrick_> boa tarde a todos
<patrick_> boa tarde a todos
<Rodrigo_> alguém porfavor pode me ajudar
<patrick_> oq seria Rodrigo_ ?
<Rodrigo_> existe alguma maneira de retirar o dual boot do windows 7 e ubuntu para eu ficar somente com o ubuntu ?
<Rodrigo_> O ubuntu é bom de mais para estar junto com o windows 7... fui burro em fazer dual boot, mas eu realmente não tinha certeza e agora eu gostaria de desfazer e deixar apenas o ubuntu na maquina
<patrick_> ok, aguarde um instante Rodrigo_
<patrick_> instalou como? em partições separadas do hd?
<patrick_> ou foi no default da instalação do cd Rodrigo_ ?
<Rodrigo_> instalei em outra partição
<Rodrigo_> o cd me deu a opção
<patrick_> instale o gparted
<Rodrigo_> fez automatico
<patrick_> ache a partição do windows
<patrick_> exclua e logo depois de o comando no terminal..
<patrick_> sudo update-grub (para atualizar o Grub). NÃO REINICIE SEM APLICAR ESTE COMANDO.
<Rodrigo_> É realmente funcional este método ?
<patrick_> mas somente se realmente voce colocou em partição separada
<patrick_> funciona sim
<Rodrigo_> tudo bem, vou testar, muito obrigado pela forçs
<patrick_> blz :D
<kkroto> boa tarde galera...me tirem uma duvida...pra rodar bons jogos e melhor instalar o drive da placa ou deixar o xorg mesmo?
<Ana_> Alguém ai p me explicar como faz p instalar o ubuntu?
<slinky--> oi
<Thiago_> olá
<Guest21899> olá
<Guest21899> tem alguem?
<patrick_> sim
<patrick_> olá Guest21899
<Guest21899> fui atualizar o ubunto 12.04  para o 13.94 via linha de comando e de problema
<patrick_> qua o problema?
<patrick_> algum erro?
<Guest21899> vários
<Guest21899> asking for cache data failed
<patrick_> de um exemplo
<patrick_> utilizou dist-upgrade?
<Guest21899> masa ele nao entra na parte gráfica
<Guest21899> o máximo que eu consigo é uma linha de comando inicial
<Guest21899> quando o reinicio aparece assim, com um ponto de exclamação: the system is running in low-graphics mode
<patrick_> de um cat /etc/issue pra ver se realmente att
<patrick_> e de dpkg --get-selections | grep gnome
<patrick_> pra ver se ta instalado os pacotes
<Guest21899> fiz
<Guest21899> instalou um tanto de coisas
<Guest21899> dist - upgrade
<patrick_> de um apt-get autoremove para ver se tem algum aplicativo pendente
<patrick_> e apt-get install -f
<Guest21899> desculpe, mas sou leigo no ubuntu
<Guest21899> como sei se há algo pendente?
<Guest21899> mas apaecer novamente asking cache data failed
<patrick_> deve ta faltando alguma coisa com seu ambiente
<Guest21899> sim, mas o que eu faço
<Guest21899> ?
<patrick_> de apt-get install gnome
<patrick_> para instalar o ambiente gnome q poderá corrigir o unity
<Guest21899> ok.
<Guest21899> eu dei um apt-get -f install e ele ta rodando ali
<Guest21899> hora que parar eu dou esse comando que vc me mostrou
<Guest21899> quando fui dar o comando apt-get install gnome, apareceu que "não foi possivel abrir o arquivo de trava /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: permissão negada)
<Guest21899> Não foi possivel criar o acesso exclusivo ao diretório de administração (/var/lib/dpkg), é root?
<Geese_Howard> Guest21899: um comando de cada vez cazzo
<hggdh> Guest21899: e tens que usar 'sudo'
<Geese_Howard> principalmente
<patrick_> Guest21899, como root de dpkg --configure -a
<Guest21899> e se não der o sudo, o que ocorre?
<patrick_> vc entra como root
<patrick_> se der o sudo
<Geese_Howard> Guest21899: root é deus
<Geese_Howard> Guest21899: sem os poderes de deus você não faz nada relevante no seu sistema
<Geese_Howard> Guest21899: por isso a pergunto no final
<Geese_Howard> Guest21899: é root?
<Guest21899> entendi
<Guest21899> resolveu
<patrick_> :D
<patrick_> td certo intao ae Guest21899 ?
<Geese_Howard> Peste_Bubonica: chega de ubuntoba, fuiz
<Peste_Bubonica> 0.o
<patrick_> lol
<Guest69168> olá
<dberg> hmmmm, o chromium devia ser atualizado mais vezes.
<emerbat> ola
<emerbat> gostaria de ajuda de como instalar plugin de mp3 e wma no rythmbox
<Guest57856> Ola, alguem poderia me ajudar? estou tentando instalar o pacote mono para wine, para rodar um jogo, diz que eu preciso do pacote mono para .NET, sou extramamente leigo no linux e nao consigo instalar...
#ubuntu-br 2013-08-31
<tinnynho> Estou com grave problema na central de programas do Ubuntu studio 13.04...alguém poderia me ajudar, sou iniciante no Ubuntu!
<tinnynho> thalisson olá tudo blz?
<tinnynho> NickServ abbi8
<tinnynho> NickServ abbi8svzpzt611
<Elio_> Alguém poderia ajudar ?
<CyL> !alguem | Elio_
<ubotu-br> Elio_: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<patrick_> boa noite a todos
<CyL> patrick_: Boas
<patrick_> :D
<Fernando> alguem sabe como configurar o ubutu server com cominio
<VonNaturAustreVe> já viram? http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTQ1MDI
<patrick_> bom dia a todos
<omelete> dia
<patrick_> pessoal ta bem parado aqui ultimamente ne
<paladinn> aqui e canal de suporte
<SamuelMaia> Olá, alguem por ai?
<SamuelMaia> ?
<omelete> SamuelMaia,  coloca a duvida ai , se alguem souber vai responder
<toter> !alguem | SamuelMaia
<ubotu-br> SamuelMaia: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<patrick_> diga SamuelMaia :D
<SamuelMaia> Bom dia pessoal, estou com a seguinte dúvida...
<SamuelMaia> Estou tentando atualizar meu apt-get mas da sempre erro, alguem tem uma source list atualizada para ubuntu 12.04
<SamuelMaia> ?
<patrick_> qual o erro SamuelMaia
<patrick_> ?
<SamuelMaia> "Err http://br.archive.ubuntu.com precise Release.gpg   Temporary failure resolving 'br.archive.ubuntu.com' Err http://br.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates Release.gpg   Temporary failure resolving 'br.archive.ubuntu.com' Err http://br.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports Release.gpg   Temporary failure resolving 'br.archive.ubuntu.com' Err http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security Release.gpg   Temporary failure resolving 's
<patrick_> dpkg --configure -a ve se resolve ae
<patrick_> apt-get install -f
<patrick_> apt-get autoremove
<patrick_> sempre faço este procedimento pois pode estar faltando algo
<SamuelMaia> Então, Patrick, obrigado pela dica, mas fiz isso e o erro continua o mesmo. Eu acho que é a minha source list que está com sites desatualizados, qual a versão do seu ubuntu?
<patrick_> to com elementary no momento
<patrick_> luna
<SamuelMaia> Então, creio que se eu usar uma sourcelist mais atual eu consiga atualizar o apt-get , mas não acho em lugar nenhum, todas q acho da o mesmo erros .
<patrick_> nao deve ser a source list intao
<patrick_> perae um momento
<SamuelMaia> tudo bem.
<Daekdroom> patrick_, br.archive.ubuntu.com funciona normalmente.
<Daekdroom> Pode ser um problema de conexão
<patrick_> provavel Daekdroom
<omelete> pode ser erro ao ober as chaves gpg
<patrick_> da um apt-key list
<patrick_> ve se aparece as keys das souces list
<SamuelMaia> só um momento
<patrick_> ta
<SamuelMaia> "/etc/apt/trusted.gpg -------------------- pub   1024D/437D05B5 2004-09-12 uid                  Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com> sub   2048g/79164387 2004-09-12  pub   1024D/FBB75451 2004-12-30 uid                  Ubuntu CD Image Automatic Signing Key <cdimage@ubuntu.com>  pub   4096R/C0B21F32 2012-05-11 uid                  Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key (2012) <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>  pub   409
<SamuelMaia> apareceu isso galera.
<patrick_> voce comentou no sourcelist o CDrom?
<SamuelMaia> minha sourcelist não tem CDrom
<patrick_> ok
<patrick_> qual a versao do seu ubuntu
<SamuelMaia> 12.04
<patrick_> a souce ta pro 12.04 ne?
<Daekdroom> SamuelMaia, o que aparece se você rodar um 'ping br.archive.ubuntu.com' em um terminal?
<patrick_> list*
<SamuelMaia> unknown host
<SamuelMaia> será q é meu dns que ta com problema?
<Daekdroom> Possível.
<Daekdroom> SamuelMaia, tente trocar o mirror no Software Sources (comando software-properties-gtk, não me lembro qual o nome era o 12.04)
<patrick_> SamuelMaia, http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Repositorios
<SamuelMaia> tenho internet mas não pingo "uol.com.br" acho q meu dns está com problema, como faço pra configurar?
<patrick_> consegue acessar alguma pagina da internet pelo menos?
<SamuelMaia> não, estou com o modo texto apenas,
<patrick_> SamuelMaia, desculpe pela pergunta, mas o cabo de de esta conectado ne
<SamuelMaia> kkk ta sim cara, estou acessando via ssh. o dns eu já resolvi, o apt-get já está atualizando algumas coisas, o erro agora é outro, veja "404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.181 80] Err http://security.ubuntu.com gutsy-security/restricted amd64 Packages   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.181 80] Err http://security.ubuntu.com gutsy-security/universe amd64 Packages   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.181 80] Err http://security.ubuntu.com 
<patrick_> da um apt-get install -f
<Daekdroom> SamuelMaia, por que você tem repositórios do gutsy?
<SamuelMaia> pq me recomendaram no viva o linux, não sei porque, mas falaram q ajudaria no meu caso
<Daekdroom> ...
<Daekdroom> Você tem que usar os repositórios do precise.
<Daekdroom> O gutsy sequer ainda tem suporte e atualizações.
<Marko> olá
<jxajro> Alo amigos...boa tarde
<jxajro> Por favor...eu estou tendo problemas com meu gerenciador de janelas.....e após uma ajuda de um amigo e uma rápida pesquisa no google eu achei isto:
<jxajro> http://lookedgechaos.blogspot.com.br/2011/08/problemas-com-gerenciador-de-janelas-do.html
<jxajro> O problema é que eu aplico a solução que é realmente muito simples _mas_ quando eu desligo o PC e volto a ligar tenho que ficar aplicando essa solução simples que no blog diz que é permanente mas no meu caso, não!
<jxajro> alguém sabe como posso resolver isso????
<omelete> jxajro,  sessao e inicialização
<jxajro> hmmm
<jxajro> legal omelete
<jxajro> vc quer dizer que eu devo ligar o computador e configurar alguma coisa na sessão de inicialização, é isso??
<omelete> pode ser
<jxajro> mas tem jeito de fazer isso sem desligar o computador?
<jxajro> o que eu faço exatamente na sessão e inicialização?
<omelete> tem q colocar ele pra iniciar junto com o sistema
<jxajro> ah é né?
<jxajro> mas....puts....
<jxajro> como eu faço?
<jxajro> porque o blog sugere digitar isso com o sudo..entende?
<jxajro> E pra ter o console ligado preciso estar com o PC ligado, não?
<omelete> deixa eu ver aqui
<omelete> era pra tar iniciando automatico
<jxajro> Então...eu achei que uma vez aplicado isso estava resolvido o problema mas acabo de desligar o PC.....
<jxajro> ....ele volta a deixar as janelas bagunçadas de novo.
<omelete> jxajro,  ql arquivo q vc deletou?
<jxajro> Não deletei nada queridão
<jxajro> fui desligar o PC uma noite e tcharam
<jxajro> Um colega meu disse que o gerenciador de janelas é que "morreu".
<jxajro> como não sei
<jxajro> eu sei que eu escrevo sudo wmfx4 e volta
<jxajro> mas assim que desligo o sistema...o problema volta também
<omelete> tenta mover os arquivos do .cache/sessions/ para outro lugar e reinicia
<jxajro> ??
<jxajro> deixa eu entender
<jxajro> mover .cache/sessions/ para outro lugar e reiniciar normal...aplixar o xfwm4 e corrigir? correto?
<omelete> iss
<omelete> ñ a pasta session
<omelete> e sim os arquivos dentro
<CyL> jxajro: Pode dizwr qual o seu problema?
<jxajro> Oi CyL
<jxajro> bem...é o seguinte...
<jxajro> fui desligar o PC uma noite e tcharam
<jxajro> Um colega meu disse que o gerenciador de janelas é que "morreu".
<jxajro> aí....
<CyL> jxajro: O que é "tcharam"?
<jxajro> após uma ajuda de um amigo e uma rápida pesquisa no google eu achei isto: http://lookedgechaos.blogspot.com.br/2011/08/problemas-com-gerenciador-de-janelas-do.html
<jxajro> entendeu?
<CyL> jxajro: O que é "tcharam"?
<jxajro> tcharam quer dizer que o arquivo sumiu
<CyL> jxajro: Qual arquivo?
<jxajro> o Omelete disse que eu deletei o arquivo do.....perai
<jxajro> sessao e inicialização
<CyL> jxajro: Qual arquivo?
<jxajro> O que acontece é que as janelas ficam todas bagunçadas quando ligo o PC
<jxajro> aqui da mesa
<jxajro> não sei qual arquivo.
<jxajro> é um que diz respeito a gerenciador de janelas.
<CyL> < jxajro> tcharam quer dizer que o arquivo sumiu
<jxajro> eu digito essa sugestão do blog e volta mas acontece que toda a vez que ligo o PC bagunça de novo. :(
<CyL> jxajro: Como vc sabe se sumiu se não sabe qual arquivo?
<jxajro> nao...tcharam que dizer que depois que fui ligar o PC como faço normalmente deu pau nas janelas.
<jxajro> como que por encanto entende?
<CyL> jxajro: defina "deu pau"
<jxajro> hmmmm
<jxajro> perai..já te mostro...
<jxajro> só mais um momento..to pegando aqui e jogando no paste bin
<CyL> jxajro: EM poucos minutos vou precisar desligar
<jxajro> mas só pra adiantar..o que acontece é que as janelas perdem aqueles icones de fechar expandir etc...e ficam grudadas no canto superior esquerdo da tela....ja vou mostrar
<CyL> jxajro: Ok, qualk versão do ubuntu vc está usando?
<jxajro> onde é o site do paste bin???
<CyL> !pastebin | jxajro
<ubotu-br> jxajro: para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<jxajro> estou usando um xubunto
<jxajro> ok
<CyL> jxajro: QUal versão?
<jxajro> ok
<jxajro> qual versão?
<jxajro> acho que a 12. alguma coisa
<CyL> jxajro: resultado de 'lsb_release -r'
<jxajro> ok...perai
<jxajro> O que eu falo dar pau é isto aqui ó: http://imagebin.org/269366
<jxajro> Release 12.10
<jxajro> entendem?
<jxajro> parece que o cara do blog achou a cura mas no meu caso ela não funciona.
<jxajro> como ele diz no blog.
<CyL> jxajro: pastebin de 'sudo dmesg'
<CyL> jxajro: EU vou precisa sair daqui a 5 minutos, estou aguarndando um vôo e o embarque já começou, mas realmente parece ser o gerenciador de janelas que está tendo o processo encerrado
<omelete> jxajro,  passa essa saida,  grep xfwm4 .cache/sessions/xf*
<CyL> jxajro: Bom, desculpe, mas como dito preciso sair de forma inadiável
<jxajro> pTudo bem CyL! Obrigado pela ajuda.
<jxajro> passar que saída omelete?
<jxajro> vc quer dizer digitar no console?
<jxajro> viu? eu dei o comando sudo dmesg...querem que eu passe por pastebin???
<jxajro> http://pastebin.com/iKPjwvwN
<omelete> jxajro,  fz aqui q falei
<omelete> move os arquivos da pasta session ou coloca o xfwm pra inicar automatico
<jxajro> hmmm
<jxajro> mas como coloca o xfwm para iniciar automático, omelete? é só mover os arquivos da pasta session pra outro lugar?? só isso?
<jxajro> Eu movo a pasta, inicio, aplico o xfwm4 e boa?
<jxajro> como é?
<omelete> só mover e reniciar
<omelete> a pasta ñ, só arquivos dentro dela
<jxajro> ok omelete..vou fazer isso daqui a pouco e volto pra dizer o resultado...to travado aqui de tarefas...obrigado...já volto então
<jxajro> _esperem_ onde fica o arquivo .cache/sessions/???
<jxajro> deixem..já achei.
<jxajro> Alo...o omelete está ai???
<omelete> fala man
<jxajro> então...fiz o que vc disse.
<omelete> deu certo?
<jxajro> bem...primeiro que não
<jxajro> eu desligo o PC e ele volta deixar as janelas bagunçadas...mas...
<jxajro> depois que eu dou o comando xwmf4 ele diz:
<jxajro> http://pastebin.com/r7n1daWu
<jxajro> vc sabe o que quer dizer isso?
<omelete> já tentou iniciar sem usar sudo?
<jxajro> ??
<jxajro> como assim?
<jxajro> sim..fiz o que vc fez e reinciei
<jxajro> tive que dar sudo xfwm4 de novo
<jxajro> aí arrumou.
<omelete> só xfwm4
<omelete> se sudo
<jxajro> aaah é? só o comando?
<jxajro> perai
<jxajro> mas como faz isso automatizar, omelete?
<jxajro> vou reinicializar de novo..espera ai.
<jxajro> Oi omelete!
<omelete> sim
<jxajro> então..dei só o comendo xfwm4
<jxajro> sem o sudo.
<jxajro> e arrumou.
<jxajro> mas agora vou desligar e ligar de novo e deve bagunçar de novo.
<omelete> só logout
<jxajro> hmmm
<jxajro> ok...só logout?
<jxajro> ok
<jxajro> já volto
<omelete> 0k
<jxajro> Oi omelete!!!! Funcionou, cara! :)
<jxajro> :D
<jxajro> Vc é um gênio!!!!!
<omelete> q bom q funcionou
<jxajro> :))
<jxajro> bom...mas desculpe a curiosidade...
<jxajro> mas o que eu fiz de errado no comando??
<jxajro> porque colocar o sudo?
<omelete> sudo é pra executar o comando comando adminstrador
<jxajro> Eu pensei que só seguindo as sugestões do cara já devia funcionar mas parece que casa caso é um caso diferente.
<omelete> lá na opção sessao e inicialização tem uma opção para marcar
<omelete> salvar sessao automaticamente ao encerrar
<omelete> ia falar pra marca-la dps de executar o xfwm
<omelete> mas como já funcionou ai tá blz
<jxajro> ok...então
<jxajro> bom....sei lá..quem precisar saber o que fiz me consulte...quero ajudar mais do que ser ajudado.
<jxajro> um abraço a todos.
<Rodrigopvai> hello?
<Rodrigopvai> ops
<Rodrigopvai> eu confundindo
<Rodrigopvai> alguem me recomenda qual BOT de IRC para eu colocar no meu canal de IRC
<chouga> Boa tarde a todos!
<yangm> essa história de permissões está me dando um baile
<yangm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6048940/
<yangm> já configurei para que os diretórios herdassem as permissões do pai, e isso funciona, mas os usuários do grupo não conseguem acessar os diretórios
<yangm> chouga, tem ideia?
<chouga> yangm-> Desculpe, não estava prestando atenção...
<chouga> yangm-> chmod:
<chouga> yangm-> *chmod?
<chouga> yangm-> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Chmod-+-dicas
<chouga> yangm-> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Entendento-o-comando-chmod
<yangm> chouga, eu dei uma olhada em vários tutoriais, e até um certo tempo atrás, o que eu queria funcionava (um repositório git)
<yangm> hoje fui criar outro repositório, mas para minha surpresa, meu usuário não tinha acesso au dir.
<chouga> yangm-> Você está fazendo as alterações como root?
<yangm> chouga, todos os diretórios foram criados com o root, mas eu coloquei o grupo git neles (que é o qual meu user faz parte)
<yangm> e me lembro de ter dado um comando que fazia os novos diretórios herdarem as permissões do dir. pai
<chouga> yangm-> Se você cria qualquer arquivo como root, o mesmo só poderá ser acessado pelo root. Logo, se faz necessário que você altere as permissões de leitura e alteração para que os demais usuários possam acessar a informação.
<chouga> yangm-> Se você não alterar, nem os usuários do grupo admin poderão acessar.
<yangm> chouga, da uma olhada http://paste.ubuntu.com/6048940/
<chouga> Usuário que faz parte do grupo git:
<chouga> yan@ip-172-31-29-236:/home$ cd /srv/git/
<chouga> bash: cd: /srv/git/: Permission denied
<chouga> yangm-> Note, que o usuário tentando acessar não é root.
<chouga> yangm-> $ = significa que o usuário (yan) não tem privilégios.
<chouga> root@ip-172-31-29-236:/srv# ls -ld git
<chouga> drwxrws--- 4 root git 4096 Aug 31 19:43 git
<yangm> chouga, nessa mesma configuração, o user yan conseguia acessar um repositório git dentro dessa pasta (via ssh)
<chouga> yangm-> Você usou o chmod alguma vez?
<yangm> chouga, além disso, eu não posso dar um chown no diretório pois eu preciso que vários usuários acessem esse dir.
<yangm> chouga, sim
<chouga> yangm-> Então, você deve ter alterado as configurações de maneira equivocada.
<yangm> chouga, já dei 770 antes, mas o último que me lembro era um com 4 dígitos que fazia as permissões serem herdadas
<chouga> yangm-> Ele, com certeza, não aleterou sozinho... =)
<chouga> *alterou
<chouga> yangm-> Estás no Ubuntu?
<yangm> chouga, como eu disse, o repositório que eu criei a muito tempo funcionava via ssh/git, mas hoje tentei acessar via cd pra criar outro repositório sem ser com o root e aconteceu isso
<yangm> chouga, Ubuntu Server
<yangm> na cloud da amazon
<chouga> yangm-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-X_HmtGqPk
<yangm> chouga, obrigado, estou assistindo
<chouga> yangm-> =)
<Rodrigopvai> IRC é doido
<Rodrigopvai> lol
<chouga> Rodrigopvai-> ...?
<Rodrigopvai> nada não
<Rodrigopvai> tou com saudade do IRC
<yangm> chouga, quando usamos user mod user -g grupo, a mudança se perde no reboot?
<yangm> *usermod
<chouga> yangm-> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/O-comando-usermod
<chouga> yangm-> http://fernandopaiva.objectis.net/comandos/aprendendo-o-comando-usermod
<chouga> yangm-> http://www.uniriotec.br/~morganna/guia/usermod.html
<yangm> chouga, pois essa seria a única explicação... comecei a ter problemas com permissões depois de dar reboot no server
<chouga> yangm-> Os outros links dão explicações mais detalhadas.
<yangm> chouga, acho que estou chegando perto da solução: usermod -g git seta o grupo padrão, o usuário consegue escrever lá, mas estraga o ssh
<yangm> -G adiciona o grupo ao usuário, mas o usuário não pode escrever lá
<chouga> yangm-> Tem certeza? Lê com calma...
<chouga> yangm-> -G : Adiciona mais de um grupo ao usuário.
<yangm> chouga, eu fiz o teste aqui, o usuário só consegue escrever se o grupo padrão dele for git
<yangm> não funciona se for um grupo adicional adicionado com -G
<chouga> yangm-> Abra todos os links que mandei, pois um completa o outro.
<yangm> chouga, li todos, mas vou pesquisar sobre permissões de novo
<chouga> yangm-> O que aconteceu?
<yangm> chouga, o usuário só pode escrever se o grupo padrão dele for aquele
<chouga> yangm-> Como assim?
<yangm> chouga, vou mandar um print
<yangm> chouga, estranho... agora foi
<chouga> yangm-> =)
<yangm> estou começando a achar que meu user está bugiado
<yangm> horas funciona, horas não
<chouga> yangm-> Pergunta lá no posto Ipiranga para ver se eles sabem o que é isso.
<yangm> *bugado. esse corretor do osx está me trollando
<yangm> chouga, estou quase formatando o servidor pra instalar uma ferramenta de git pronta...
<chouga> yangm-> É aquilo, comece com ferramentas bem fáceis, e depois vá tentando coisas mais complexas.
<yangm> chouga, meu usuário consegue criar arquivos com touch via ssh
<yangm> mas quando tento dar push no git, ele me diz isso: "remote: error: insufficient permission for adding an object to repository database ./objects
<yangm> "
<chouga> yangm-> Sabes inglês?
<yangm> chouga, sim, ele diz que não tenho permissões...
<chouga> yangm-> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6448242/git-push-error-insufficient-permission-for-adding-an-object-to-repository-datab
<chouga> yangm-> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1918524/error-pushing-to-github-insufficient-permission-for-adding-an-object-to-reposi
<chouga> yangm-> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12770410/git-insufficient-permission-for-adding-an-object-to-repository-database
<chouga> yangm-> http://git-scm.com/documentation
<chouga> yangm-> Recomendo fortemente o último link.
<yangm> chouga, eu segui o livro do git na primeira vez, muito bom, mas ele já espera um certo conhecimento *nix do usuário...
<yangm> chouga, segui o primeiro, mas eu rodei aquele comando na /srv/git, consegui dar push
<yangm> chouga, vou tentar criar outro diretório com o root e ver se dá erro ou não
<Gustavo_> alguem me ajuda ?
<Gustavo_> algum técnico ...
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> tecnico
<yangm> MarconM, técnico foi foca
<MarconM> yangm: aueahuha nem diga
#ubuntu-br 2013-09-01
<peterson> uuyu
<raphael> hi
<raphael> brasileiro aki?
<Known_problems>  naum consigo editar a configuracao da minha eth0 no Network-manager, do gnome.
<Known_problems> botao config, fica disabilitado
<fabiomaca> bom dia galera, alguem está usando o JuJu???? ou tem maiores informações para conversar a respeito????
<chouga> Boa tarde a todos!
<natanael> olá estou com duvidas sobre minha wirelees
<natanael> nao está conectando
<natanael> e nao consigo configurar
<natanael> como faço?
<natanael> olá
<natanael> preciso de ajuda para configurar minha wirelees q nao conecta
<Known_problems> qual o nome daquela inteface grafica para compactacao usando varios tipo de compactadores
<chouga> Known_problems-> ...?
<chouga> Known_problems-> Mep Kebra Byte?
<Known_problems> q?
<Known_problems> ah... do gnome...
<chouga> Known_problems-> PeaZip?
<Known_problems> chouga, naum... no gerenciador de arquivos, quando vc clica em qualquer arquivo ele abre como se fosse um gerenciador de compactacao.
<chouga> Known_problems-> File Roller
<Known_problems> eh parecido com xarchiver.
<adelsonsilva> Ola, gostaria de uma ajuda.   Estou com a Central de programas com o chromium instalado.  Mas não consigo colocar o icone na barra lateral do desktop.  Alguém pode me ajudar?
<KurtKraut> adelsonsilva, já tentou clicar no ícone e arrastar para barra lateral?
<adelsonsilva> Sim!!!   Foi a primeira coisa que tentei!!!
<KurtKraut> adelsonsilva, Tô achando esquisita sua queixa. Tem como gravar um vídeo disso e mostrar aqui?
<chouga> adelsonsilva-> Qual é a versão do seu Ubuntu?
<adelsonsilva> Vou tentar!!
<adelsonsilva> Baixei a última.  13.04
<omelete> ou clica com o botão diretiro do mouse e pedi para adicionar
<adelsonsilva> Na Central de programas, aparece que o programa esta instalado, mas no consigo colocar o icone na barra.
<chouga> adelsonsilva-> Você consegue colocar o ícone e outros programas, ou apenas do Chromium que não consegues?
<chouga> *o ícone de outros
<adelsonsilva> Nenhum!!
<adelsonsilva> Agora, identifiquei uma coisa engraçada.   Quando clico com o botão direito do mouse, ele esta funcionando como se fosse o esquerdo.  Ele tenta executar!
<chouga> adelsonsilva-> Quando você abre algum programa, o ícone dele aparece no barra lateral?
<KurtKraut> adelsonsilva, isso é uma evidência que o mapeamento dos botões do seu mouse estão invertidos, não?
<adelsonsilva> Os que já aparecem, ficam marcados, indicando que estão executando.  Os outros não aparecem!
<adelsonsilva> Vou tentar configurar o mouse.
<chouga> adelsonsilva-> Você mexeu nas configurações do Unity?
<adelsonsilva> Não!!
<adelsonsilva> É um equipamento velho, da minha filha.   Um acer 5100-3959
<chouga> adelsonsilva-> Seu sistema está totalmente atualizado?
<adelsonsilva> Esta com 1 GB de mémoria e tinha o windows XP instalado que travava toda hora.   Instalei o Ubuntu agora.
<adelsonsilva> Fiz o teste do mouse e ele reconheceu os dois botões!
<ubuntero> adelsonsilva, na configuração do mouse, o botão primário está marcado como esquerda ou direita?
<adelsonsilva> esquerdo!
<ubuntero> muito estranho
<adelsonsilva> Verdade!!!  Fiz um teste agora e tirei o icone do firefox que ja estava na barra e também não consigo retornar!!!
<KurtKraut> adelsonsilva, pics or didn't happen. Em outras palavras, mostre um vídeo disso, por favor.
<chouga> adelsonsilva-> Seu sistema está totalmente atualizado?
<adelsonsilva> Ok!!!   E que estou digitando em outro computador!!!  Minha internet banda larga caiu e estou usando um modem 3G neste computador.
<ubuntero> adelsonsilva, mesmo estando marcado corretamente, tenta mudar para o lado direito e volta para o esquerdo depois
<ubuntero> não estou achando nada referente a este bug, se realmente for bug
<KurtKraut> Eu acho que estamos discutindo o sexo dos anjos sem ver o que realmente está acontecendo. Recomendo fortemente ao adelsonsilva filmar ou usar uma captura de tela que gere vídeo para vermos isso.
<adelsonsilva> Estou procurando o software para filmar a tela.   Só um tempinho!
<VonNaturAustreVe> oque aconteceu?
<ubuntero> adelsonsilva, usa o kazam
<adelsonsilva> Corrigindo!!  Quando executo, o icone aparece sim na barra!!
<adelsonsilva> Galera, agora vai ser complicado!!  O meu wirelles está sem internet agora!  A minha banda larga esta fora do ar.   Quando voltar a banda larga, baixo o Kazam e faço e video para postar para vocês!!!
<Catitoclark> Olá, gostaria de alguma orientação sobre como proceder para atualizar meu ubuntu 11.04 para a ultima versão. alguns bugs me impedem de fazer automatico
<chouga> Catitoclark-> Recomendo fortemente que faças uma nova instalação do sisitema, pois muita coisa mudou desde o Ubuntu 11.04 e que, fazendo uma atualização, poderia ocasionar alguns problemas.
<chouga> *sistema
<VonNaturAustreVe> Catitoclark, cara recomendo reinstalar o sistema. baixa a no instalador executa a opção de upgrade :)
<adelsonsilva> Valeu galera!  Hoje mais tarde ou amanhã à noite, trago mais informações!  Obrigado!
<Catitoclark> muito grato à todos! delculpe a ignorancia, mas onde consigo encontrar para download?
<adelsonsilva> exit
<chouga> Catitoclark-> www.ubuntu.com/
<Catitoclark> Muito Grato!
<adelsonsilva> quit
<Rick_> ola
<chouga> Rick_-> Olá!
<Rick_> tá baum? :P
<guina> join #ubuntu-br-seguranca
<guina> <Leo> Ola vc já instalaou o Cheese por acaso
<guina>  /server -m irc.irchighway.net
<MarconM> alguem ae
<optimusprimem> MarconM, o/
#ubuntu-br 2014-08-25
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Kyhell> boa noite pra geral...
<astroo-> ola...
<astroo-> e ate que estou de saida
<ptl> hmmmm
<ptl> oi.
<ptl> alguem ai' ja' usou o PPT-GUI?
<ptl> KurtKraut, oi
<ptl> alguem vivo?
<dk_millares> quase
<ptl> pois e'
<ptl> somos todos mortos-vivos aqui
<dk_millares> ehehehe
<dk_millares> sim
<ptl> acho que vou passar mais uma noite em claro tentando fazer outra impressora 3D funcionar.
<ptl> e trabalheira, so. E' divertido mas e' trampo demais.
<dk_millares> como assim ptl?
<ptl> tenho 5 impressoras 3D. Eram pra ser 6, eu incendiei uma sem querer.
<ptl> as outras duas estao quase
<ptl> quer dizer, tenho 3 funcionando
<dk_millares> sao aquelas opensource?
<ptl> uma kossel mini eu tenho que terminar de calibrar, a outra eu tenho que substituir o mecanismo extrusor
<ptl> sim, reprap.
<dk_millares> foi oq pensei
<dk_millares> legal isso
<dk_millares> sempre tem algo sobre no hackaday
<ptl> mas o fato de serem opensource nao e demerito, as torna bem mais modificaveis e da' pra conseguir qualidade igual ou superior `a das de grandes marcas como Makerbot.
<dk_millares> sim, nao falei como desmerito nao
<ptl> estou tentando colocar um extrusor dual que aceite filamento flexivel pra minha segunda graber
<ptl> na ESC (Embedded System Conference) que acontece em Sampa essa semana eu vou dar palestra sobre isso
<ptl> na TecMed tambem
<dk_millares> dahr
<ptl> tou envolvido ate' o pescoco com isso
<ptl> manja o cicero moraes?
<dk_millares> med de medicina msm?
<ptl> dei palestras com ele na Bahia ha duas semanas
<ptl> sim, de medicina mesmo
<dk_millares> nao manjo nao =/
<dk_millares> legal a coincidencia das coisas, ontem mesmo comentei com minha garota, que estuda arquitetura; que as impressoras 3d nao estao presas so na engenharia nao
<ptl> o nego que reconstruiu o rosto de santo antonio a partir do cranio
<ptl> ah, impressora 3D e' um dispositivo de uso generico, bem como computador
<ptl> a analogia que eu faco e' que no comeco dos anos 80 as pessoas achavam que computadores eram calculadoras glorificadas
<ptl> nao sabiam o que dava pra fazer com eles
<dk_millares> sim, lembro dessa noticia no br-linux
<dk_millares> e só pra nerds na decada de 80
<dk_millares> hahahhaa
<ptl> e' o mesmo que esta' acontecendo com impressoras 3D. sao dispositivos que servem pra *tudo*. Mas muita gente ainda as ve como coisas inuteis pra fazer estatuazinhas
<ptl> e acham que sai caro pra cacete
<dk_millares> o povo faz coisa pra cachorro com deficiencia
<dk_millares> tem muita utilidade
<ptl> ate' pra vida intima do casal da' pra fazer, hehe
<ptl> bao demais.
<ptl> sem contar que voce nunca mais vai precisar comprar cases de tablets e celulares
<dk_millares> ahahahaha!
<ptl> faz tudo na hora
<ptl> do jeito que quiser
<dk_millares> sim
<dk_millares> cara, vou nessa
<ptl> falou.
<dk_millares> terminar limpeza no raspbian e dormir q amanha é foda
<dk_millares> inté
<ptl> ate' mais.
<Kyhell> boa noite pra geral...
<ptl> oi
<ptl> bom dia
<ptl> supondo que seja dia mesmo e o Sol nao seja uma ilusao.
<KingCrimson> Ah pois é
<ptl> pft.
<wellington> bom dia pessoal
<wellington> quem aqui é da lista de colaboradores na parte de desenvolvimento?
<wellington> alguem do time de colaboração?
<barna> wellington, como assim?
<wellington> barna, que faça parte do time que colabora para a plataforma
<barna> wellington, acredito q todos nos de alguma forma colaboramos. mas acho q vc ta querendo saber de desenvolvedores, correto?
<wellington> então barna, realmente todos aqui colaboramos, mas estou falando de colaborar diretamente, com os times de colaboradores, como desenvolvimento, time de tradução, time de bugs, e etc ...
<wellington> que possuam cadastro no launchpad e tals...
<psycodorgas> bom dia, para eu faze um pendriver bootavel com o cmd dd if= em que tipo deovo formatar o pendriver?
<barna> psycodorgas, 1seg
<barna> psycodorgas, na real, eu acho q ele "formata" o pendrive, minhas experiencias com o dd, ele apaga tudo q tem no pendrive, inclusive a partição, depois pra recuperar da um trabalhinho.
<psycodorgas> barna: bom eu fiz tudo certo, quando abro o pen, tem todos os iones e tudo, mas quando dou o boot, parece linux corrompido
<psycodorgas> mas a imagem não está corrompida
<barna> psycodorgas, fiz isso com debian esses dias e deu o mesmo erro, to usando um programa de fazer pen-boot
<psycodorgas> bom eu uso o ubuntu 12.04, mas estava querendo dar uma testada do parrot OS, tem vários programas enclusive p usb creator, mas com o parrot tem que ser na base do dd
<barna> to tentando achar o link aki, 1seg
<psycodorgas> blz
<wellington> ele realmente apaga tudo
<barna> kra, num acho q o lindo donde achei o liveusb-multisystem, to usando ele e achando bom, tem o unetbootin tb
<psycodorgas> conheço os dois, tmbm não funcionou para o parrot, esculta...para usar o dd tem que deixar o pen desmontado?
<barna> psycodorgas, sim
<psycodorgas> hehe dei este vacilo barna, valeu
<barna> blz qualquer coisa tamo ai,
<psycodorgas> valeu
<RL> bom dia, alguem pode me dizer quais os requisitos de hardware minimos para rodar bem o ubuntu 14.04?
<licensed> alguem ja usou print server? instalei um aqui em casa mas nao sei como adicionar no cups
<igorskiter> Opa
<igorskiter> Alguem ai ja usou multhead??
<Marcalefi> Boa tarde
<igorskiter> Boa
<Marcalefi> Fui tentar fazer um link aggregation e deu erro aparece waiting up to 60 more seconds
<Marcalefi> alguem já acenteceu isso?
<Marcalefi> Já aconteceu com alguem isso?
<Marcalefi> transformar 2 placas de rede em uma usando cisco?
<barna> igorskiter, não entendi sua pergunta
<igorskiter> usar varios monitores
<igorskiter> mas em cada monitor usar um espaco de trabalho diferente
<gadi_> lagg é ninja
<gadi_> Marcalefi mas isso vc vai fazer no switch né fio ?
<gadi_> ja confou as portas do switch pra lagg
<gadi_> so subir o bounding
<gadi_> auto eth0
<gadi_> iface eth0 inet manual
<gadi_> bond-master bond0
<gadi_> bond-primary eth0
<gadi_> auto eth1
<gadi_> iface eth1 inet manual
<gadi_> bond-master bond0
<gadi_> agora so subir o ip na bond0, tipo ifconfig bond0 inet static
<gadi_> addresss xxx.x.xxx.xxx
<gadi_> mas o skema é usar o lacp ai fica ninja-go
<gadi_> Marcalefi aki ta facil: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding
<vitao> Fala galra boa tarde !! Eu estou usando o ubuntu 14 LTS e mesmo depois de instalar o restricted extras e o vlc mesmo assim não to conseguindo roddar um dvd que tenho aki !!
<vitao> Alguem sabe como intalo uma pancada de codecs que talvez estegem faltando ?
<mpolitano> Resolvi futucar uma coisa muito básica que é acender o led do num lock do teclado... com algumas operações simples parece que ao editar o arquivo /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-unity-greeter.conf ele aparece em branco pra mim. faltou alguma coisa???
<mpolitano> isso adianta pro pacotes de codecs??? http://www.edivaldobrito.com.br/instale-o-java-codecs-e-suporte-reproducao-de-dvd-criptografado/
<vitao> teenhos esses instalados e mesmo o DVD não reproduz ainda to pesquisando  mas com certeza é algum codec faltando!!!
<mpolitano> ainda não executei nenhum DVD pra saber se os meus estão funcionando... vou até ver isso agora...
<Marcalefi> Valeu
<vitao> mpolitano nunca tive problemas com reprodução automática, mas incrivelmente esse dvd não quer reproduzir, no meu outro note com windowns 7 + VLC ta rodando de boa.... preciso tentar resolver
<vitao> É como se o reprodutor de dvd ficasse travado ainda não entendo o que pode ser!!
<vitao> alguem sabe com instalar varios codecs por linha de comando ?
<yangm> vitao, desista de codec, instale o VLC
<vitao> yangm , tenho o vlc , tenho o ubuntu restricted extras, e mesmo assim meu dvd não quer reproduzir
<vitao> yangm deve ser algum codec faltando que  talvez em alguma linha de comand monstruosa possua !!!!
<yangm> opa
<yangm> tem algo errado ai
<Elfon> vitao: a midia ta boa?
<yangm> toca em dvd/outros pcs?
<vitao> Elfon é um dvd que acabo de colocar no dvd normal pra testar e no meu windowns 7 com vlc tmbm ta rodanndo não é a mídia
<yangm> o problema deve estar na instalação do VLC, vlc deveria tocar
<mpolitano> acabei de colocar um DVD velho aqui no ubuntu 14 com vlc, ele baixou algumas coisas, demorou um pouco mas tá rodando um DVD de 15 anos...rs
<Elfon> vc pode tentar o smplayer
<vitao> yangm intalei ele pela central de aplicativos acabo de remover e instalar denovo e nada... ainda axo que é codec muito estranho !! lol
<yangm> vitao, outros dvds tocam?
<mpolitano> com algumas operações simples parece que ao tentar editar o arquivo /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-unity-greeter.conf ele aparece em branco pra mim. faltou alguma coisa???
<vitao> yangm acabei de testar com meu original do Iron Maiden Rock in Rio e foi sucesso!
<vitao> yangm esta mídia da minha irmã roda em todo lugar menos aki !!! vou ver se descubro
<yangm> vitao, tô pesquisando aqui tbm
<yangm> já instlou esses codecs? sudo apt-get install libdvdcss libdvdread4 libdvdnav4
<vitao> yangm O pacote libdvdcss não está disponível, mas é referenciado por outro pacote. Isto pode significar que o pacote está faltando, ficou obsoleto ou está disponível somente a partir de outra font
<mpolitano> deu isso aqui tb...
<yangm> vish
<yangm> fora esse, os outros instalaram?
<vitao> o mediabunto.org ão tem mais repositórios
<mpolitano> O pacote 'libdvdcss' não possui candidato para instalação...rs perto de eleição agora é o unico que não tem canditado...rs
<vitao> yangm os outros dois eu já possuio
<yangm> mpolitano kkkkkkk
<yangm> derrubaram o avião do candidato do libdvdcss
<vitao> mpolitano LOL
<mpolitano> kkkkk
<mpolitano> to tentando editar o arquivo que automatiza o led do num lock, é viagem minha???
<vitao> yangm o pior que eu gostei muito desse 14 LTS único problema que eu fui obrigado a migrar pro ubuntu por problema de boot neste , agora vou ter que voltar ao W7 por causa de um codec!!!
<mpolitano> desiste naum!!!!
<yangm> vitao, calma, nem tudo está perdido
<vitao> mpolitano quando o ubuntu vc demora mais de 1 hora pesquisando e nada é problema sem solução vai por mim !!!
<vitao> mpolitano pra que diaboss quer mudar a configuração do acendimento do LED ?
<yangm> eu paso dias procurando soluções pra problemas, até sonho com elas
<mpolitano> pra torna automatico na inicialização... toda hora esqueço de liga-lo... na hora de colocar alguma senha...rs
<mpolitano> resolver os problemas são nossas causas de evolução...rsrs
<vitao> yangm isto tmbm faz parte de meu cotidiano !! Mas exite a famosa navalha de hocam !! Se da funcionar mais fácil e rápido , desita do caminha tortuoso!!!
<mpolitano> se não tivesse problemas era moleza...
<vitao> mpolitano lí num blog esses dias sobre isso apesar de eu mesmo não precisar !!
<yangm> eu acho mais fácil resolver problemas no Linux do que no Windows
<mpolitano> não desista do caminho tortuoso!!!
<yangm> porque quanto mais você aprende sobre as entranhas do sistema
<yangm> menos você precisa do Google
<yangm> é como se você pudesse tirar peça por peça do motor do seu carro
<mpolitano> o led do num lock é pura falta do fazer no ubuntu...rsrs
<mpolitano> do que fazer...
<yangm> Windows já é aquele carro que pega quando quer
<vitao> mpolitano eu li este cara aqui não sei se vai te ajudar http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Ativando-NumLock-automaticamente-do-login-do-Ubuntu
<yangm> por exemplo, se você fosse mais avançado em Linux iria dizer pra compilar o VLC na mão e ver o resultado...
<vitao> yangm isto nem quero ser , nem é meu intuito Eu sei um pouco e básico pra sobreviver aki !!!! Aliás este tipo de erro é um erro ridículo do dessenvolvedor vc tem que concardar commigo !! O ubuntu é "vendido" (a idéia) de um sistema pronto pro desktop!! E realmente esta quase mas ainda tem muito o que se configurar na unha
<vitao> yangm o usuário final apesar de querer e poder não deve sair escovando bits por causa de codecs básicos ou por exemplo compilar o kernel por um mouse sem fio que não funcona
<mpolitano> eu segui os comando que o amigo diz no site, só que o editor abre um em branco... não sei se é o arquivo certo para editar...
<yangm> eu larguei mão de Windows e Linux pra uso pessoal
<yangm> tô escrevendo do OS X agora
<yangm> mas vejo potencial no Ubuntu e a proposta de convergência deles
<vitao> yangm po eu adoro linux !! Se eles resolvessem esses bugzinhos ia ficar perfeito pro final e a comundade ia crescer muito mais
<mpolitano> é um potencial que me atrai a anos...rs
<yangm> vitao, dá uma olhada no update
<yangm> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/enable-dvd-playback-ubuntu-14-04/
<mpolitano> qual é caminho onde o programa do login do Ubuntu busca informações para iniciar???
<yangm> mpolitano, quer uma solução gambiarrosa? desativar o led com um script que rode na inicialização
<vitao> yangm agora foi !!
<At00mic> Alguém aqui tem ideia de SASL?
<vitao> yangm vou postar esta solução depois nos fóruns para a galera que tiver o mesmo problema conseguir resolver
<yangm> vitao, é uma boa, temos pouco conteúdo em português e atualizado
<vitao> agradesço aos amigos vou tomar um banho e ir pra faculdade!!!
<mpolitano> gde abraço
<mpolitano> faculdade de que???
<vitao> engenharia elétrica
<At00mic>  Alguém aqui tem ideia de SASL?
<mpolitano> boa aula!!!
<mpolitano> salvar um arquivo editado protegido... tem como??? as solução do tio google não são confiáveis...rs
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<vitao> Boa noite alguem conhece algum pacote de ícones para o ubuntu 14 que deixa todos osícones em azul só trocar do laranja para azul ?
<astroo-> ola
<vitao> Boa noite alguem conhece algum pacote de ícones para o ubuntu 14 que deixa todos osícones em azul só trocar do laranja para azul ?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> vitao  ve o privado
<alvaro> Rudolf consegui instalar o wireless
<alvaro> foi facil demais
<alvaro> mudei foi de roteador
<Rudolf_> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Guest32584> Olaaaaa
<Guest32584> Boa noite!!
<Guest32584> Alguem poderia me ajudar com o LOCALIZADOR DE APLICATIVOS do Xubuntu?
<astroo-> ola
<alvaro> que tipo de aplicativos?
<Guest32584> eu pressiono ALT + F2 e abre o LOCALIZADOR DE APLICATIVOS...quando digito TERMINAL OU CHROME ele não acha os aplicativos
<Guest32584> e o CHORME esta instalado
<Guest32584> gera um desconforto quando estou no meio de uma aplicação e preciso abrir o navegador, ter que pegar o ponteiro do mouse e achar o aplicativo =//
<Rudolf_> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<alvaro> Central de programas do Ubuntu ou Synaptic
<alvaro> ???
<Guest32584> Central de programas do Ubuntu
<alvaro> sim  o Xubuntu usa ele
<Guest32584> outras aplicacoes o LOCALIZADOR DE APLICATIVOS acha os programas como o libre e outros
<alvaro> não fique brincando no terminal
<Guest32584> so o GOOGLE CHROME e o TERMINAL que ele não acha
<alvaro> veja na central de programas e veja o que lhe agrada e instale
<Guest32584> não é questão de configurar o LOCALIZADOR DE APLICATIVOS? terei que instalar outro...
<Guest32584> o Libre e outros aplicativos eu consigo acessar atraves do LOCALIZADOR mas o GOOGLE CHROME e o TERMINAL ele não acha
<alvaro> localizador de aplicativos é para te mostra o que estão instalados no Xubuntu, só isso
<alvaro> ele nao instala programa nenhum
<Guest32584> sim
<alvaro> se quiser instalar alguma coisa é atraves da Central de programas ou do synaptic
<Guest32584> cara, eu não to querendo instalar nada.
<alvaro> esta querendo fazer o que então ???
<alvaro> não entendi sua duvida?
<Guest32584> eu gostaria de saber como eu faço para configurar o LOCALIZADOR DE APLICATIVOS do xubuntu para achar o GOOGLE CHROME e o TERMINAL.
<Guest32584> eu pressiono ALT + F2 e abre o LOCALIZADOR DE APLICATIVOS, quando eu digito CHROME ou TERMINAL ele não acha o aplicativo para ser executado.
<Guest32584> eu não quero instalar nada. quero apenas abrir aplicativos com o LOCALIZADOR DE APLICATIVOS.
<Rudolf_> Guest32584: certeza que essa são as palavras corretas para a pesquisa?
<Guest32584> sim uai
<alvaro> mais facil seria clicar nos aplicativos
<alvaro> pelo menos eu acho
<Guest32584> po, cara...de vez em em quando não da né...vc ta no meio de uma aplicação e ter que pegar o ponteiro do mouse para abrir um programa é complicado, perde bastante tempo.
<Rudolf_> nossa
<Guest32584> são os dois que aplicativos que o LOCALIZADOR não acha, =//
<alvaro> não sei como ajudar, aguarde que sabe algum te ajude
<Guest32584> ok, obrigado!
<Guest32584> vou aguardar...
#ubuntu-br 2014-08-26
<Guest32584> Alguem para ajudar?
<astroo-> Guest32584  ve o privado
<Quiabo> Preciso de ajuda! Não consigo colocar pastas no menu Locais somente arrastando a pasta para o menu. Alguém ajuda?
<Quiabo> Alguém disponível ai?
<dk_millares> cuma?
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Rudolf_> 22:14 < Quiabo> Preciso de ajuda! Não consigo colocar pastas no menu Locais somente arrastando a pasta para o menu. Alguém ajuda?
<Quiabo> Ah, beleza.
<Quiabo> Essa duvida ai que o Rudolf postou
<dk_millares> nao sei ajudar, provavelmente nao uso esse gerenciador de janelas Quiabo
<dk_millares> qual esta usando?
<Quiabo> Não sei o nome, haha
<Quiabo> Nautilus é um?
<Quiabo> Se for é o meu, haha
<Quiabo> É o padrão do ubuntu 14
<dk_millares> no ubuntu q to mexendo do meu amigo aqui Quiabo, é gnome =S
<dk_millares> entao acho q vou ficar devendo
<Quiabo> De boa, depois eu vejo se outra pessoa pode ajudar. Valeu ai!
<Rudolf_> nautilus == gnome
<Quiabo> Rudolf_ Manja disso que eu perguntei?
<Rudolf_> não uso gnome
<Quiabo> Muda muito de um gerenciador pro outro?
<Quiabo> O Gnome seria o equivalente ao que no Windows?
<Daekdroom> O GNOME será equivalente à interface (explorer.exe), com o gerenciador de janelas, barra de tarefas, menu Iniciar, etc, e alguns programas que viriam por padrão no Windows.
<Daekdroom> Mas você não precisa usar o Gnome inteiro.
<Daekdroom> No Ubuntu, por exemplo, a interface é o Unity.
<dk_millares> detalhe que eu nao tenho usado nem o gnome, unity ou nautilus
<dk_millares> tente ser mais direto na pergunta Quiabo, vou tentar ajudar
<Quiabo> Entendi
<Quiabo> Pelo que percebi o Menu Locais é como a biblioteca do Windows, que cria atalhos mais rápidos de se acessar. Pelo que li por ai, é o arrastar a pasta que eu quero adicionar à esse menu para colocar ela nele, mas isso não funciona aqui. Quando tento fazer isso, ao invés de a pasta se colocar entre as existentes, ela ativa o comando de entrar na pasta, como se eu estivesse tentando colocar um arquivo dentro de uma pasta
<dk_millares> se nao conseguir ajudar, tento te ajudar a googlar =P
<dk_millares> ahhh entendi
<dk_millares> ta vendo Quiabo
<Quiabo> Ai não rola enviar imagem né?
<dk_millares> e vc quer um comportamento igual no ubuntu?
<dk_millares> nem precisa Quiabo
<Quiabo> É, eu vi que dá pra fazer
<Quiabo> Mas no meu isso não tá dando certo
<dk_millares> ou vc quer "importar" os locais do windows?
<Quiabo> Não, eu quero fazer a mesma coisa mas no ubuntu
<Quiabo> Tem jeito de mexer nisso por terminal?
<dk_millares> tendi, calma ai; googlando
<Quiabo> Porque graficamente não tá rolando
<dk_millares> Quiabo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/285313/how-to-customize-add-remove-folders-directories-the-places-menu-of-ubuntu-13
<dk_millares> seria isso?
<Quiabo> Deixa eu dar uma olhada
<dk_millares> ok
<Quiabo> É isso ai, eu vou ver as respostas pra ver se funfa
<dk_millares> ai ele esta fazendo no ubuntu 13, mas deve ser a mesma coisa ne
<Quiabo> A pergunta do cara é a mesma que a minha, mas as repostas não resolvem. Todos falam pra criar um marcador, e o que na verdade eu quero é colocar como uma pasto do Menu Locais, como se o Menu Locais fosse o marcador que eu procuro, mas na verdade não tem essa opção.
<Quiabo> Por acaso sabe acessar o Menu Locais por terminal?
<dk_millares> era pra poder
<dk_millares> quiabo, note q alem das respostas no link tem tambem os comentarios; nenhum deles resolvem?
<Quiabo> Parece que esse é o caminho
<Quiabo> ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<Quiabo> Mas tenho medo de fazer arte e não conseguir reverter
<Rudolf_> Quiabo: faça backup
<Rudolf_> Quiabo: cp user-dirs.dirs user-dirs.dirs_BCK
<dk_millares> issae Rudolf_
<Quiabo> Ok!
<dk_millares> precavido, sabe onde pisa
<dk_millares> Quiabo: essa solução da pagina resolveu?
<Quiabo> Ih, não deu certo. Aqui não acha esse comando
<Quiabo> Nem esse diretório
<Quiabo> Por acaso tem como mexer nas pastas modo gráfico?
<Rudolf_> vish
<dk_millares> entao...
<dk_millares> nao sei falar
<dk_millares> hahahaha
<Rudolf_> Quiabo: atenção no que está fazendo cara
<Quiabo> Não to mexendo em nada, só tentando entender como que funciona esse menu locais
<Quiabo> Eu não consigo achar ele como uma pasta
<Rudolf_> ls
<Rudolf_> cd
<Rudolf_> cp
<Rudolf_> vc sabe para que serve né?
<Quiabo> Sim
<dk_millares> instala o mc e seja feliz
<Quiabo> Cp eu ainda uso com cuidado porque tem muita opção
<dk_millares> Quiabo: nao tenha vergonha de ser noob, instala e usa o mc cara
<dk_millares> midnight commander
<dk_millares> muito bom pra tarefas de copiar e colar
<Quiabo> É via terminal?
<dk_millares> sim
<Quiabo> Eu não tenho, haha. No começo não tem jeito, tem que sofrer
<Quiabo> Pelo apt-get dá?
<dk_millares> claro ne fio
<dk_millares> Rudolf_: https://github.com/Swordfish90/cool-old-term
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<dk_millares> ciao astroo-
<astroo-> ciao
<dcfbdxcfv> olá pessoal, como vai?
<licensed> NVIDIA: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has version 340.32, but this NVIDIA driver component has version 319.76.  Please make sure that the kernel module and all NVIDIA driver components have the same version.
<licensed> alguem sabe corrigir isso? foi quando inventei de usar driver manualmente
<OhLongJhonson> Hello World!
<Elfon> Pessoal, como configuro as opções de segurança do java no linux?
<Elfon> Pessoal, como configuro as opções de segurança do java no linux?
<DanielSa> bom dia pessoal
<Elfon> alguem????
<Elfon> Pessoal, como configuro as opções de segurança do java no linux?
<Elfon> Já que ninguém ajuda...é só executar o comando JCONTROL no terminal
<mpolitano> essa hora está todos dormindo???
<mpolitano> algum de vcs usam o Chrome no Ubuntu???
<mpolitano> li alguma coisa e dizem que trava...
<mpolitano> é opnião de maioria???
<oliverio> usa o chromium
<mpolitano> podes crer...
<mpolitano> vlw
<mpolitano> geral soltando pipa???
<oliverio> soltando pipa?
<mpolitano> tem gente que gosta...rs
<Tete> boa tarde, alguem sabe dizer se o ubuntu roda o jogo league of legends?
<Elton> alguem me ajuda a criar raid 0 no ubuntu 14.04
<oliverio> através de software?
<Elton> queria saber se da pra fazer na hora de formatar
<oliverio> você tem controladora raid?
<Claucilei> Boa tarde
<Claucilei> Estou com problemas de executar em primeiro pĺano scripts no ubuntu 14.04 lts server
<Claucilei> Alguém está com problemas com isso?
<Claucilei> algué?
<Claucilei> alguém?
<oliverio> como assim?
<oliverio> detalhe..
<Claucilei> Seguinte
<Claucilei> Eu utilizo há algum tempo alguns scripts que monstram o resultado na inicialização, ex: testar conexão no proxy e mostrar se conectou ou não
<Claucilei> na internet
<Claucilei> assim em caso do cliente me ligar, pelo a msg na tela sei se conectou ou não
<Claucilei> descartando d cara vários outros problemas
<Claucilei> Eu estava usando a ver 8.10 server
<Claucilei> eu carregava este script no rc.local, era o último arquivo a ser executado no runlevel
<Claucilei> a partir do 12.04 o rc.local parece que é executado antes não mais como último, sendo assim meu script passa batido e vai direto para a tela d login, sem deixar na tela o resultado do meu script
<Claucilei> deu para entender?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<andrepl> mirqui, boa tarde
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<andrepl> Tudo bem.
<mirqui> isso que serve :)
<Claucilei> Alguém passou por isso q expliquei acima?
<andrepl> Voce pode colocar denovo Claucilei?
<andrepl> acabei de entrar
<Claucilei> Seguinte
<Claucilei> <Claucilei> Eu utilizo há algum tempo alguns scripts que monstram o resultado na inicialização, ex: testar conexão no proxy e mostrar se conectou ou não
<Claucilei> <Claucilei> na internet
<Claucilei> <Claucilei> assim em caso do cliente me ligar, pelo a msg na tela sei se conectou ou não
<Claucilei> <Claucilei> descartando d cara vários outros problemas
<Claucilei> <Claucilei> Eu estava usando a ver 8.10 server
<Claucilei> <Claucilei> eu carregava este script no rc.local, era o último arquivo a ser executado no runlevel
<Claucilei> <Claucilei> a partir do 12.04 o rc.local parece que é executado antes não mais como último, sendo assim meu script passa batido e vai direto para a tela d login, sem deixar na tela o resultado do meu script
<Claucilei> <Claucilei> deu para entender?
<andrepl> Entendi sim.
<andrepl> Não como te ajudar, desculpa.
<andrepl> Não sei*
<oliverio> Claucilei
<oliverio> você tem que definir
<oliverio> o nível nesse serviço
<oliverio> para ser executado por último
<Claucilei> Eu queria q script fosse o último a ser executado na inicialização
<Claucilei> *Eu queria q este script fosse o último a ser executado na inicialização
<mirqui> vc precisa ter acesso remoto a seus clientes , é isso ?
<mirqui> usa o team viewer
<Claucilei> e como faço oliverio?
<Claucilei> ?
<Tete> boa tarde, alguem sabe dizer se o ubuntu roda o jogo league of legends?
<andrepl> League of legends não tem suporte pra linux Tete .
<andrepl> Mas sei que tem como voce rodar ele atraves do wine.
<andrepl> Tete, eu tambem jogo lol, adoraria ter ele no ubuntu, só não tentei ainda por que sei que vou perder um pouco de desempenho.
<Tete> entendi <andrepl>
<Tete> obg
<andrepl> Mas tem tutoriais de como rodar ele no ubuntu
<Tete> tentei emular no play on linux
<andrepl> Se quiser te passo.
<Tete> ficou uma mer...
<andrepl> E por ai mesmo.
<Tete> kkk
<Tete> show, obg
<andrepl> Voce usa duobott?
<andrepl> com windowns?
<Tete> sim
<andrepl> Eu tb :/
<andrepl> Unico motivo de eu ainda ter wiondows na minha maquina.
<Tete> fico no ubuntu... ai quando alguem me chama
<Tete> preciso reiniciar e trocar de SO
<Tete> --'
<andrepl> muito chato isso.
<Tete> eu tb
<Tete> kkk
<Claucilei> como faço para definir a ordem dos scripts d inicialização no ubuntu server 14.04?
<andrepl> Me add no jogo, meu nick: FullRico.
<andrepl> Me manda seu nick.
<andrepl> Pra depois a gente jogar.
<Claucilei> #oliverio, como faço para definir a ordem dos scripts d inicialização no ubuntu server 14.04?
<andrepl> Claucilei, voce conhece o stackoverflow?
<Claucilei> é um forum?
<andrepl> Não.
<andrepl> É um site só de perguntas e repostas sobre programação e afins.
<andrepl> Tenta lá.
<andrepl> Você procurou na web?
<andrepl> http://pt.stackoverflow.com/
<Marcos__> boa tarde, tenho uma dificuldade no unity para colocar icones do wine na barra superior
<Marcos__> ubuntu 14.04
<Marcos__> algem tem uma ideia ?
<Claucilei> Sim, dei uma pesquisada sim, mas é muito específico o meu problema
<andrepl> percebi
<andrepl> Lança essa pergunta no stackoverflow.
<andrepl> Se demorarem muito pra responder lança no stack mundial.
<Claucilei> vou fazer isso, n conhecia
<Claucilei> Obrigado Andrepl
<Marcos__> alguem tem alguma soluçao ?
<Marcos__> para o problema ?
<andrepl> Marcos__, como assim barra superior?
<andrepl> Marcos__, os icones não ficam na barra lateral esquerda?
<Claucilei> Alguém tem utilizado a versão 14.04lts server do ubuntu?
<Marcos__> sim vou tentar te explicar, tem alguns programas do wine que quando abro eles nao ficam na barra superior, eles ficam soltos na tela, a barra superior é aquela onde fica o relogio o botao de desligar etc... alguns ficam la outros nao
<Marcos__> ja tentei pelo dconf mas nao deu certo
<andrepl> Marcos__, não sei como te ajudar, desculpa.
<Marcos__> beleza
<Marcos__> obrigado
<Claucilei> Galera, desculpe a pergunta novamente, mas vi q entrou gente nova no chat, vou perguntar novamente
<Claucilei> Utilizo o So Linux Ubuntu desde de a versão 7.04, porém já usei outras distros antes, e percebo que a cada versão algo muda de maneira inexplicável, coisas que muitas vezes atrapalham bastante. O meu problema é o seguinte, tenho alguns servidores com a versão server 8.04lts, e na inicialização deles eu setava no rc.local um script que fazia alguns testes e mostravam o resultado antes de apresentar a tela de login, o mesmo ficava na tela,
<Claucilei> ex., testes de conexão de internet e outros, em caso de problema o usuário olhava a tela do servidor ao ligar e veria que ao iniciar algo errado aconteceu, isso funcionava perfeitamente bem, pois na ordem do boot da versão citada o rc.local era o último arquivo do boot a ser executado, porém com da versão 12.04 para frente isso mudou, o rc.local é executado na metade do processo, sendo assim o resultado do meu script passa rápido e n fica
<Claucilei> na tela, deste jeito não fica nada funcional para mim, gostaria de saber como fazer o rc.local ser o último a ser executado na inicialização do So Linux ubuntu Server 14.04lts. Podem me ajudar?
<barna> Claucilei, sei como é chato o silencio aki, eu num posso te ajudar, agora é esperar e ver se alguem sabe.
<Claucilei> rs, verdade
<sebuba> Claucilei, você já tentou colocar no cron ? Tipo assim  @reboot script_para_executar_aqui
<Claucilei> O problema não o script n executar
<Claucilei> e sim ser executado na metade do boot, onde os resultados q preciso de serem exibidos na tela, passam muito rápido, por isso preciso q ele seja o último a ser executado
<sebuba> Claucilei, tudo bem, mas já tentou esse lance pelo crontab que te falei? Talvez resolva ;)
<Claucilei> Não resolveria pois ele n iria apresentar a saída do script logo ao ser iniciado... Entende? O cron executa em segundo plano
<sebuba> Claucilei, mesmo se você colcoar a saída para o TTY ?
<Claucilei> eu preciso q sai na no tty padrão
<Claucilei> tty1
<Claucilei> como eu falei, é muito peculiar o meu problema
<Claucilei> Alguém saca bem d runlevel?
<sebuba> Claucilei,  @reboot script_para_executar_aqui >> /dev/pts/tty1 não rola
<sebuba> ?
<Claucilei> n entendi sebuda
<sebuba> você conhece o crontab ?
<sebuba> nele você adicionaria a linha  "@reboot script_para_executar_aqui >> /dev/pts/tty1"
<Claucilei> conheço
<Claucilei> mas preciso disso no ato da inicializaçao
<vitao> olá boa tarde !! Alguem sabe comoo coloco a imagem do desktop para ser igual da tela de logon no ubuntu 14.04 ?
<vitao> login
<barna> vitao, aki no meu só de colocar a foto de fundo ele ja ficou a do login tb
<vitao> barna n meu eu baixei um wallpaper da net mas a tela de login fica a padrao do uuntu so quando carrega o desktop que ela aparece
<vitao> barna vo estar colocar a imagem dentro da pasta imagens e alterar permições para leitura e escrita e ver se da certo
<barna> vitao, aki tenho 3 usar do comp, quando clico num deles ja aparece a foto de fundo de cada um
<vitao> vo reiniciar e vver se alterou
<vitao> barna realmente a imagem deve ficar na pasta imagens do ubuntu e eu alterei as permições para leitura e escrita assim a imagem de login fica igual do desktop isto no ubuntu 14 64bit
<barna> :)
<vitao> xD]
<sebuba> Claucilei, o @reboot faz isso, na inicialização
<sebuba> ele roda o script
<Claucilei> não conhecia
<Claucilei> me explica melhor
<sebuba> Claucilei, entra com o usuário root
<sebuba> digita crontab -e
<sebuba> e adiciona a linha  "@reboot script_para_executar_aqui  > /dev/pts/tty1"
<sebuba> sem aspas e trocando o "script_para_executar_aqui " para o seu script
<Claucilei> sim
<Claucilei> mas qual funcionamento dele?
<Claucilei> sempre no boot?
<sebuba> o @reboot faz o cron executar o script toda vez que a máquina reiniciar
<Claucilei> sim
<Claucilei> mas ele vai exibir a saída do script como último?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nuno_nunes> ola
<astroo-> ola
<Megabyte> Oi, pessoal!
<Megabyte> Tem alguém aqui que compra do Japão?
<barna> Megabyte, qual a relação com suporte tecnico? (só por curiosidade)
<Megabyte> barna Não. É que eu quero comprar algo que só vende lá.
<Megabyte> E preciso saber se tem um site que pode me ajudar com o redirecionamento
<alvaro> eBay
<Megabyte> barna Tipo o shipito
<alvaro> quem sabe
<Megabyte> alvaro Não. Eu preciso de uma companhia com endereço japonês que envie o pacote pro Brasil.
<alvaro> já procurou no google?
<Megabyte> Já procurei, mas só encontrei uma empresa com página em japonês
<alvaro> use o tradutor de pagina do Google Chrome
<alvaro> para deixa-la em portugues
<Megabyte> alvaro hum... é que as informações de compra são sensíveis
<alvaro> aí complica
<alvaro> só se tiver um japones ao seu lado para traduzir
<Megabyte> Vou fazer um anúncio então
<Megabyte> Procuro japonês pra aluguel!
<alvaro> rsrsrsrs
<alvaro> tradutor de linguas é melhor
<Megabyte> alvaro Eu sou tradutor... mas não de japonês
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<alvaro> tradutor de japones é raro, conheço tradutores de chines
<alvaro> tem bastante
<alvaro> onde moro tem 10
<Megabyte> alvaro ehahaehaehae
<Megabyte> Você mora perto de uma colônia chinesa, Alvaro?
<alvaro> Megabyte, tradutor do que, voce é ?
<Megabyte> alvaro Inglês pra português. Tô me especializando, comprando glossários, me aperfeiçoando em ferramentas de tradução...
<alvaro> não, é que tem mais de 300 chineses trabalhando em uma linha de transmissão aqui
<Megabyte> Eu consegui o "Dicionário do Petróleo". É maravilhoso.
<alvaro> a ampla maoria é da China mesmo, aí fica dificil a comunicação
<alvaro> rsrsrsrsrsrs
<Fernando_> Boa noite, pessoal... tudo bem com todos? Estou seriamente trocar o sistema Windows 7 para a distribuição do Linux Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, mas ainda tenho algumas dúvidas
<alvaro> diga as duvidas !!!
<Fernando_> Possuo uma gravadora de Blu-Ray e uma placa de video Nvidia Geforce GT 610 (alta definição e também em 3D)... eu gostaria de saber como eu poderia configurar e usar os dois dispositivos... Logo, eu agradeço a todos
<barna> Fernando_, vc ja testou o ubuntu em modo live? sem mudar nada no sistema?
<barna> Fernando_, acredito eu q o braseiro grave em blue-ray
<barna> Fernando_, sobre a placa de video provavelmente tb, tem o driver proprietario dela pra ubuntu
<Fernando_> acredito que não, pois fora a instalação lado a lado com o Windows 7, no Linux também baixei e instalei alguns programas
<barna> Fernando_, vc ja está no linux?
<Fernando_> e também estou usando a versão 32 bits do Linux e do Windows 7
<barna> Fernando_, só pra mim entender e saber como proceder, nesse momento vc está em qual sistema operacional ?
<Fernando_> sim... estou usando o Linux
<barna> Fernando_, massa, vai no canto esquerdo superior, clica no icone que tem um circulo com trez pontos, (seria similar ao iniciar do windows) e procura por driver
<barna> não lembro o nome exatamente (não estou no ubuntu nesse momento)
<barna> lá ele vai te mostrar todos os drivers proprietarios disponiveis, provavelmente vai ter o da nvidia
<Fernando_> seria... clicar no botão de pesquisas?
<barna> isso pesquisa pro driver
<barna> nãolembro o nome, mas é verde, parce uma placa
#ubuntu-br 2014-08-27
<Fernando_> não... não aparece o driver da placa de video
<barna> o q aparece?
<Fernando_> entrei na central de programas e eu achei o Nvidia X Server Settings... é este que vc está falando?
<barna> pode ajudar, tente
<Fernando_> ok
<barna> Fernando_, na central de programas clica em editar>fontes de softwares>drivers adicionais
<barna> me fala o q aparece
<Fernando_> Applications Profiles -> Rule, Add Rules... nvidia settins configurations e algumas opções
<welinton> ola. boa noite
<barna> welinton, boa
<Fernando_> barna... vc ainda está aí?
<welinton> eu tenho um mac os x leopard e gostaria de instalar o ubuntu atraves da vitual box.
<barna> Fernando_, não entendi, ta em ingles seu ubuntu ainda né?
<welinton> nao.
<welinton> eu tenho um macbook da apple rodando o software mac os x leopard 10.5 e gostaria de instalar o ubunto usando a maquina virtual box.
<barna> Fernando_, tecnicamente é nesse caminho q te passei q vc instalar os drivers, depois que instalar, na pesquisa, vc coloca nvidia, vai ter o painel de configurações dela lá.
<Fernando_> não... o sistema aqui está em Português do Brasil...
<barna> welinton, isso nos já sabemos, mas pra ter uma resposta vc primeiro precisa fazer uma pergunta.
<barna> welinton, qual a sua duvida ou dificuldade?
<Fernando_> e eu baixei o sistema pelo site da Comunidade Ubunto do Brasil... nas versões x86 e x64... este aqui que eu estou usando é a versão mais recente em 32bits
<Fernando_> x86
<Fernando_> meu processador opera em x64... e eu optei por instala-lo na versão x86 pq o meu Windows 7 tbm é x86
<barna> Fernando_, estamos tendo dificuldade de comunicação, eu estou supor cansado, isso acho q ta atrapalhando um pouco
<Fernando_> por ter dois sistemas no computador ou pela base de processamento de x64 ?
<Fernando_> do meu processador ?
<barna> Fernando_, não entendi a ultima pergunta
<welinton> boa noite tudo bem
<welinton> possua o virtualbox versao 3.2.26   e gostaria de saber qual versao do ubunto 'e compativel para eu instalar
<Fernando_> isto está acontecendo porque tenho dois sistemas x86 instalados um computador que opera em x64 ?
<barna> Fernando_, isso o q€
<barna> ?
<barna> welinton, provavelmente a versão 12.04 ou 14.04 rodem bem.
<Fernando_> bom... o que vc acha que está atrapalhando um pouco ? é a dificuldade de comunicação que vc disse?
<welinton> barna. obrigado pela atencao. 'e porque a unica maquina virtual que pude baixar no leopard 10.5 'e esta versao que 'e mais antiga.  Entao quer dizer que o ubunto versao mais nova ira rodar?
<barna> welinton, é bem capas q sim, acredito que só a versão 32bits
<welinton> ok. barna irei tentar. Muito obrigado e boa noite.
<fabiano> Amigos, uma dúvida, qual driver é melhor para placas ATI o próprietário ou o que já vem por padrão?
<barna> Fernando_, a dificulade está em eu intender o que vc quer dizer e fazer vc entender o que eu quero dizer, num tem a ver com os btis do seu processador, deu pre entender?
<Fernando_> sim...
<barna> Fernando_, só pegando o gancho no assunto, o linux não interfere no windows e visse e versa, então vc pode ter um linux 64 e um windows 32 na mesma maquina sem problemas. eu tenho aki 2 windows, um 32 e outro 64, e 6 linux, alguns 32 e outro 64 funcionando sem problemas!
<Fernando_> nossa, cara... já perdi o fio da meada :-)
<barna> Fernando_, eu tb, KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<Fernando_> bom... eu só queria entender que esse driver/aplicativo da Nvidia X Server Settings está em inglês... aliás, já vi muitos programas que estão em inglês na Central de Programas do Linux, sendo que esse Linux está em Português do Brasil
<Fernando_> só isso !!!!
<barna> Fernando_, abre a pesquise e acha algo parecido com suporte a idiomas
<barna> Fernando_, é uma bandeira a azul o icone
<Fernando_> barna... já está aberto
<barna> Fernando_, quando vc abrir ele vai falar q falta pacotes de tradução, se vc quer instalar, manda instalar q 99% do seu ubuntu vai ficar em portugues
<Fernando_> Barna... em Suporte e Idiomas, então eu escolheria Português do Brasil e depois em Aplicar a todo o Sistema ?
<barna> Fernando_, sim, ele falow q tava faltando algo e fez um download?
<Fernando_> Barna... eu ainda não fiz isso
<Fernando_> mas esta alteração vai pedir a reinicialização do computador?
<Fernando_> ok... vou tentar, então!
<Fernando_> Barna... não aconteceu nada
<Fernando_> Barna... vc não estaria se referindo a atualização de drivers do sistema?
<Fernando_> Barna... não seria o caso de atualizar o sistema através de Programas e atualizações?
<Linusi> I need help!!!
<Linusi> I can not install my printer on my ubuntu 12.04.
<Linusi> may someone help me!!!
<Rudolf> Linusi: BR is not British
<Linusi> what can you do for me?
<Rudolf> Linusi: nothing
<Linusi> What is the purpose of this chat?
<Linusi> What is the purpose of this chat?
<barna> Linusi, #ubuntu
<jadergabriel> boa noite
<jadergabriel> alguem ae mexe com laravel?
<jadergabriel> framework para php
<barna> Linusi, this chat is for brazilian portuguese
<barna> jadergabriel, boa noite, desculpe mas não posso te ajudar
<Linusi> ok!
<Linusi> HP LaserJet M1132 MFP no ubuntu 12.04...
<Linusi> ñ imprime.
<Linusi> alguem pode ajudar-me
<astroo-> ve o privado
<Rudolf> Linusi: você tentou algo? ou só tentou imprimir?
<Rudolf> Linusi: se tentou? o que?
<Linusi> hplip ettc etc
<Rudolf> Linusi: ao entra no CUPS (localhost:631), conseguiu adicionar a impressora?
<Linusi> sim, em modelos não consta m1132 mfp
<Rudolf> Linusi: ummm, impressora muito nova?
<Linusi> o sistema detecta como m1132, instala mais não imprime...
<Rudolf> Linusi: acredito que a sua versão do hplip, devido a versão do ubuntu seja muito velho
<Linusi> dá erro de impressão
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Kyhell> boa noite pra geral...
<astroo-> ola... e ciao que estou de saida
<Kyhell> fala ae astroo
<Kyhell> blz contigo
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<Kyhell> tranquilo
<liberie> dia
<Elfon> rbelem: opa...como faço pra verificar se houve correção pra aquel bug no plasma-applet-comic²
<Elfon> rbelem: ?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nuno_nunes> ola
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> tudo bem por aqui
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<nuno_nunes> eu ando por aqui :)
<Gilson> Ola, pessoal vou instalar o ubuntu, so queria saber uma coisa.. na instalação
<IanFerreira> Boa noite a todos
<IanFerreira> Preciso de um help aqui.
<IanFerreira> Quando tento executar o Boot DVD do Ubuntu 14.04 Desktop, ele começa a carregar e trava.
<astroo-> Gilson   IanFerreira  ola  ponham sempre a duvida toda e deem uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<IanFerreira> ok
<IanFerreira> Quando tento executar o Boot DVD do Ubuntu 14.04 Desktop, ele começa a carregar e trava. Tem alguma configuração na Bios pra poder rodar ele, ou simplesmente não roda em PCs mais antigos?
<Gilson> Então, Vou instalar no meu note, como dual boot, quando vou instalar ele pergunta quanto de espaço vou particionar para o ubunto.. parece que ele cria 2 partições para o ubuntu, queria saber quanto coloco pra cada uma partição do ubuntu ?
<IanFerreira> Gilson, no seu caso provavelmente uma partição é SWAP e a outra EXT, a partição EXT é aonde sera instalado seu sistema, enquanto a SWAP vai ser utilizada para salvar algumas informações... Eu geralmente coloco 4Gb na SWAP e uns 80Gb na EXT, mas isso fica a seu cargo. caso eu tenha errado algo que o astroo me corrija
<Gilson> Nha isso mesmo, sabia que uma era so pra algumas informações e a outra era pro sistema, so não sabia qual era qual.. obrigado
<IanFerreira> Sem problemas...
<alvaro> como faço para instalar um roteador de Wireless, junto com um modem D-link 500 B II no Xubuntu 14.04
<alvaro> tentei demais mas não está funcionando direito
<alvaro> tem horas que não funciona a rede Ethernet outra hora é o Wireless
#ubuntu-br 2014-08-28
<novato> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<novato> galera gostaria que me ajudassem, instalei o ubuntu 14.04 no meu note, fiz atualizações e instalei cairo dock, quando reiniciei o note as barras laterais e acima sumiram, já fiz de tudo mas sempre fica do mesmo jeito
<xubuntu087> fala galera...tudo certo com vocês?!
<astroo-> ola tudo e tu?
<xubuntu087> meu nome é Rafael, e eu estou começando agora no Linux...já paguei meu primeiro mico, entrando no canal de fora...rs
<astroo-> novato  ve o privado
<xubuntu087> espero contar com a ajuda de vocês...
<astroo-> quando existe...
<raraujo> boa noite aos companheiros
<astroo-> ola e ate que estou de saida
<raraujo> estou com um problema de instalação do ubuntu em uma partição do meu notebook dell inspirion 5547
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<raraujo> gerei um pendrive com a instalação e ao dar boot, já fica uma tela preta sem mais informações
<raraujo> alguém já passou por isso ou tem alguma dica?
<jotau2> ola bom dia
<jotau2> como faço para mudar tipo de conta de administrador para padrao no 14.04
<jotau2> alguem ja passou por esse problema
<gnu_phantom> o firefox de vcs não está bugado?
<hggdh> jotau2: por favor, explique melhor o que desejas fazer
<jotau2> tipo mudar o usuario fulano que esta como administrador para usuario padrao do sistema
<jotau2> no 13.10 nao tem esse problema
<jotau2> eu consigo mudar normal
<jotau2> mais ja no 14.04 nao consigo mudar
<hggdh> como tentas mudar?
<jotau2> eu vou em configuracoes ->contas de usuarios
<jotau2> desbloqueio e tento mudar o tipo de conta do usuario
<jotau2> so que na muda no 14.04 mas no 13.10 eu consigo
<jotau2> entendeu
<hggdh> creio que sim. No 14.04 não temos a opção de nudar o tipo da conta
<jotau2> pq
<hggdh> não sei. Por que os developers não mais queriam que a conta fosse mudada...
<jotau2> eu nao quero que esse usuario seja administrador da maquina
<hggdh> mas ainda é possível alterar-se o tipo, apenas tem que ser feito na unha
<jotau2> e vc sabe como
<jotau2> pode me explicar como eu posso ta fazendo essa modificacao
<jotau2> eh pq estou mudando o meu parque computacional quase td pra linux
<hggdh> o usuário comum é membro de um único grupo (que tem o mesmo nome do usuário)
<jotau2> e especificamente para ubuntu
<jotau2> sim
<hggdh> então basta retirar o usuário de todos os outros grupos
<hggdh> seja por edição directa do /etc/group, ou via linha de comando (sudo deluser usuário grupo)
<jotau2> ok
<jotau2> vou tentar fazer isso
<jotau2> ok, deu certo
<jotau2> tive que remover o meu usuario do grupo sudo
<jotau2> blz
<jotau2> vlw
<vitao> alguem sabe como resolver o erro que tive aki ???
<vitao> W: Erro GPG: https://download.01.org trusty InRelease: As assinaturas a seguir não puderam ser verificadas devido à chave pública não estar disponível: NO_PUBKEY A902DDA375E52366
<vitao> tentei o comando deste cara  http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=6816  mas da que o servidor de chaves não responde
<hggdh> vitao: por que o site de onde estás a baixar os pacotes não são do Ubuntu
<hggdh> vitao: tens que adicionar as chaves deste site
<Guest20823> Alguem sabe um leitor de PDF em que eu possa fazer marcações e comentarios no documento no xfce?
<vitao> hggdh>
<vitao> hggdh interessante como verifico qual aplicação é do erro ?? por exemplo começou quando atualizou o wine aki !!!
<Guest20823> instalei o okular e deu uns pau legal..
<Guest20823> alguem sabe outro?
<hggdh> vitao: o erro foi no apt-get (ou o que quer que seja que estas a usar). O erro diz que o apt-get não possui a chave publica para os repositórios em download.01.org
<hggdh> Guest20823: outro o que? O que é okular?
<vitao> hggdh estou na versao 14 do ubuntu ao usar apt-get update de sempre
<vitao> hggdh exatamente desta forma: W: Erro GPG: https://download.01.org trusty InRelease: As assinaturas a seguir não puderam ser verificadas devido à chave pública não estar disponível: NO_PUBKEY A902DDA375E52366
<Guest20823> é o leitor de pdf que vem no kubumtu
<Guest20823> ele é interessante...mas deu umas pau aqui
<Guest20823> queria saber de um outro em que em possa fazer comentarios e marcações em documentos pdf
<hggdh> vitao: a versão é 14.04... e, como disse acima, alguém configurou o APT para baixar pacotes de download.01.org, mas não adicionou as chaves criptográficas
<hggdh> Guest20823: tem o evince
<vitao> Guest20823 xpdf tmbm
<Guest20823> esse eh o que vem no xfce...eh horrivel. nao tem como fazer marcações em documentos .pdf
<vitao> hggdh entendi sobre o problema! agora vou ver como adicionar a chave ou remover esse apt,
<anonymous_> olá galera
<vitao> hggdh pelo programa e atualizações vi que é Intel graphics driver!!! Aí é que ta se remover o repositóio serra que vai paular o video ?
<vitao> boa tarde anonymous_
<Elfon> Pessoal, alguem aí já jogou o 0ad?
<anonymous_> Boa Tarde
<anonymous_> estou voltando ao chat depois de um tempo
<vitao> Elfon não !
<Elfon> vitao: o jogo é muito legal, tá no alpha, mas funfa muita coisa...só queria saber se quanto atinge o objetivo ele termina ou ainda não está implementado isso
<anonymous_> galera vou abrir um assunto aqui pra discurtimos
<vitao> Elfon vou pesquisar e testar !!! xD hggdh remvi o repositório da intel e resolveu o problema provavelmente era coisa desatualizada da intel....
<anonymous_> Quem já usou a Distribuição Fedora aqui?
<vitao> Elfon agora que me toquei qual jogo é !! Tá em open alfa como disse neh , é bem divertido (eu que joguei muito age of empires 1,2,3) adorei!!! Mas  eu so testei !!! xD
<Elfon> vitao: gostei do game
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Megabyte> Oi, pessoal! Alguém pode me esclarecer uma dúvida?
<Megabyte> Especificamente, de português?
<Megabyte> É o seguinte. Eu tenho uma frase, e ela tem essa estrutura:
<Megabyte> "Eu tinha um carro. Bom, eu não sei se era um carro, né?"
<Megabyte> Qual é o valor de "bom" na segunda frase?
<CyL> Megabyte: Um tanto quanto offtopic, não acha?
<Megabyte> CyL, é sim. Mas não consigo achar um canal de língua portuguesa aqui no IRC, então deixei essa dúvida aqui, caso alguém saiba.
<CyL> Megabyte: E sinceramente, está parecendo dever de casa.
<Megabyte> CyL, é um problema de tradução. Eu quero reconstruir o afeto do original.
<Megabyte> O mais próximo que eu cheguei dessa definição é "interjeição" (sentido fático)
<oliverio> Megabyte, aqui o canal é destinado ao Ubuntu.
<backtin> Por favor, alguem me indica um bom leitor de PDF para o Linux
<backtin> tentei o okular mas deu uns paus mto louco.
<Tchitcha> olá.. eu instalei o Ubuntu no meu Hp Dv4000, mas não consigo conectar pelo WIFI, alguém pode me ajudar?
<Tchitcha> Sou novo usando linux, estou aprendendo
<backtin> Alguem sabe?
<oliverio> cheguei
<oliverio> pode repetir?
<Tchitcha> olá.. eu instalei o Ubuntu no meu Hp Dv4000, mas não consigo conectar pelo WIFI, alguém pode me ajudar?
<viadao> Aê, vocês me indicam algum antivírus? Grato.
<viadao> Gente!
<hggdh> viadao: troque teu nick *agora*
<viadao> Como?
<hggdh> palavroes não são aceitos aqui
<hggdh> melhor :-)
<Companheiro> Grato...
<Companheiro> Alguma sugestão?
<hggdh> Companheiro: não é comum usar-se anti-virus em Linux. Existem alguns disponíveis no mercado, e tem um que é disponível no Ubuntu
<Companheiro> No site?
<hggdh> o nome é clamav
<Companheiro> Grato.
<Companheiro> Desculpa qualquer coisa.
<hggdh> Companheiro: sem problemas
<hggdh> Companheiro: para o clamav -- sudo apt-get install clamav
<pedrovitor> bita tarde
<pedrovitor> boa
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<backhtinJF> Por favor, alguém me indica um leitor de PDF no Linux em que eu possa fazer marcações e comentários em documentos.
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<backhtinJF> ok.
<luciano__> oi
<astroo-> ola
<luciano__> como faço para conseguir o cd do linux
<astroo-> ve no site oficial do ubuntu
<luciano__> qual endereço?
<astroo-> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<astroo-> backhtinJF  ve o privado
#ubuntu-br 2014-08-29
<fabio> ocorreu um erro no gerenciador de pacotes
<fabio> alguem pode me ajudar?
<telec2> KurtKraut, HP é oq dá mais defeito ?
<telec2> KurtKraut, mundo pequeno, vi um amigo meu compartilhando isso ... kkk
<corvolino> noite
<telec2> noiti
<astroo-> ola
<fabio> preciso de ajuda
<telec2> fabio, fala ae
<telec2> ql o problema
<fabio> ocorreu um erro no gerenciador de pacotes
<telec2> que erro
<fabio> o repositorio abre e fecha
<fabio> tem um botao vermelho na barra superior
<fabio> tipo parafuso de chave de fenda
<telec2> fecha do nada ?
<fabio> sim
<telec2> e isso aconteceu do nada ou vc tentou fazer algo antes ?
<fabio> pacotes possuem pendencias nao resolvida
<fabio> tava tentando instalar o skype
<telec2> abre um terminal ai
<telec2> e digita apt-get
<fabio> sim
<telec2> fez ?
<fabio> fiz
<telec2> deu algum erro ?
<fabio> nao
<telec2> tenta apt-get install
<telec2> com sudo
<telec2> sudo apt-get install
<telec2> só pra ver se dá erro
<fabio> nao deu erro
<telec2> oq apareceu ?
<fabio> ele instalou alguns pacotes
<telec2> veja se o problema continua
<fabio> ele nao tem mais o atualizador na barra esquerda
<fabio> sumiu devido a esse problema
<telec2> mas ta fechando ainda ?
<fabio> apt-get install skype
<fabio> mas nao instala
<fabio> falha ao carregar lista de pacotes
<KurtKraut> telec2, Sim, HP deu bastante defeito. Todos que tenho foram trocados antes do término da garantia e após o término dela, menos de um terço ainda funcionam.
<telec2> :\
<fabio> central de programas do ubuntu nao funciona
<gnu_phantom> ?
<fabio> carrega mas nao abre
<gnu_phantom> cara, a minha tá abrindo normalmente aqui.
<gnu_phantom> a culpa não é da central de programas, mas da internet. HEUHEUHEUHEUHE
<alvaro> internet tá uma merda mesmo
<sandrossv> +1
<gnu_phantom> soda :/
<fabio> o meu ta com erro
<gnu_phantom> o que tá com erro?
<fabio> sumiu o icone de atualizacao do ubuntu
<fabio> pacotes instalados possuem pendencias nao resolvida
<fabio> tem um botao vermelho tipo chave de fenda
<fabio> na barra superior a esquerda do relogio
<kernel> fabio, http://livrelinux.wordpress.com/2011/12/16/instalando-dependencias-automaticamente-ubuntu/
<gnu_phantom> CARA
<gnu_phantom> isso já aconteceu comigo
<gnu_phantom> que mer***
<kernel> tem um tutorial de resolver as dependencias
<gnu_phantom> o que tu tentou instalar ai??
<gnu_phantom> tu foi no terminal, né?
<kernel> só instalar o auto-apt
<gnu_phantom> meu
<fabio> skype
<gnu_phantom> eu me fu** com isso dai
<gnu_phantom> esses dias
<gnu_phantom> tive que formatar a minha máquina
<gnu_phantom> e o pior é que eu dei sudo apt-get install -f
<gnu_phantom> e não deu em nada
<gnu_phantom> apt-get - acho que não era isso
<gnu_phantom> não me lembro
<gnu_phantom> cara.. isso é uma m**
<gnu_phantom> se tu conseguir resolver isso me dá a solução
<kernel> :/
<gnu_phantom> tu tá no grupo do face do diolinux, meu?
<gnu_phantom> talvez lá eles possam te ajudar. tenho quase certeza que sim
<gnu_phantom> mas realmente eu vou ficar devendo essa. na real, to atrás da correção desse problema tb..
<fabio> apt-get update para corrigir
<fabio> mas executei nao deu nada
<kernel> tem que ver se está certo os repositorios do /etc/apt/sources.list
<kernel> de acordo com sua versão
<gnu_phantom> sim! mas aí é que mora o bug da coisa
<mpolitano> Boa!!!
<fabio> la onde seleciona o pacote dos repositórios
<mpolitano> falha ao baixar informações do repositório...
<fabio> isso
<mpolitano> tem acontecido direto aqui...
<mpolitano> mudo o servidor???
<gnu_phantom> cara...
<fabio> nao
<gnu_phantom> pois é
<fabio> como muda o servidor
<fabio> ?
<gnu_phantom> boa pergunta
<gnu_phantom> o que eu sei é que esse problema é um problema crônico e assim que conseguirem uma resposta eu tatuarei em meu braço para nunca mais esquecê-la. hauahuahuauaha
<gnu_phantom> o que eu sei é que isso tudo é culpa do terminal.
<gnu_phantom> hehehehe
<Rudolf> gnu_phantom: !?
<gnu_phantom> hauahuahuahuauhauh
<fabio> sim
<gnu_phantom> to zuando
<gnu_phantom> até vou dar uma pesquisada mais a fundo sobre isso
<gnu_phantom> pq quando aconteceu isso cmg eu formatei a máquina
<Rudolf> gnu_phantom: é impressão minha ou ubuntu está cada dia pior?
<gnu_phantom> não aguentei o bombardeio de mensagens
<mpolitano> configurações do sistemas \ programas e atualizações \ Baixar de : só mudar...
<gnu_phantom> Rudolf: cara... o ubuntu está ótimo. Mas é que isso dai realmente é um 'detalhe' que se o cara desliza fo*e com tudo, tá ligado?
<gnu_phantom> talvez alguém saiba a solução desse problema facilmente. eu realmente não consegui achar.
<sandrossv> qual problema?
<gnu_phantom> 'pacotes instalados possuem pendencias não resolvidas'
<gnu_phantom> e um ícone vermelho na barra de notificações lá em cima
<gnu_phantom> e se tu reinicia a máquina aparece umas mensagens irritantes
<kernel> Rudolf, não é sua impressão
<kernel> kkkkkkk
<gnu_phantom> mas assim
<Rudolf> kernel: obrigado
<gnu_phantom> acabei de receber uma atualização pesada do kernel
<kernel> deixa eu no arch mesmo
<gnu_phantom> acho que talvez é até em relação a isso. HAUHAUHAUHAUHUAUHAHUAHUA
<kernel> :D
<Rudolf> gnu_phantom: vê aí para relaxar a tensão: http://imgur.com/gallery/I0IJL
<gnu_phantom> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<gnu_phantom> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<gnu_phantom> ôôôôô
<kernel> kkkkk
<fabio> maldita pendencia nao resolvida
<gnu_phantom> ppa wins
<gnu_phantom> isso não é nada
<gnu_phantom> quando tu reiniciar a tua máquina tu vai ver o inferno mesmo
<fabio> faz um tempo
<fabio> ele nao da mensagem mas nao instala nada
<fabio> sumiu o atualizador de pacote da barra esquerda
<gnu_phantom> pultz
<fabio> e a central nao funciona
<gnu_phantom> cara... quem sabe
<gnu_phantom> se tu voltar às configurações de fabrica?
<gnu_phantom> iniciais (tanto faz)[
<fabio> como faz isso?
<gnu_phantom> perai
<gnu_phantom> http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2014/06/como-resetar-o-ubuntu-as-configuracoes-originais/
<gnu_phantom> aqui tb: http://www.edivaldobrito.com.br/como-resetar-o-unity-compiz-para-deixa-los-com-configuracoes-originais/
<gnu_phantom> realmente... o chrome é mais rápido que o firefox
<gnu_phantom> mas eu não vou arredar o pé.
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Rodrigo____> boa noite
<gnu_phantom> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh caralh*********************
<gnu_phantom> tem alguém aí?
<gnu_phantom> vim jogar a merd* no ventilador
<gnu_phantom> 01. http://youtu.be/gZakKwQ-gFM
<gnu_phantom> 02. https://www.gnu.org/distros/common-distros.html
<gnu_phantom> 03. https://www.gnu.org/distros/free-distros.html
<xdexter> Bom dia
<xdexter> Há algum software semelhante as Politicas de Grupo do AD para Linux/Ubuntu?
<xdexter> o Landscape se enquadra nisso?
<vetebina> bom dia
<vetebina> alguem?
<f4lk0n> Bom dia
<Robfisico> Gente, bom dia. Algupem sabe como faço pra colocar o MatLab no ubuntu 14.04. Não estou confiando muito nos tutoriais na net
<marcio> bom dia
<marcio> invoke-rc.d networking stop não funciona
<faelhs> :D
<rjrootrj> Alguém poderia me ajudar com o Virtualbox no ubuntu 14
<rjrootrj> Estou com problemas, fiz o restore de meu sistema, sendo que o hd da vm principal ficava em outra partição, restaurei o hd para uma partição, pedi para montar mas não consegui
<rjrootrj> Ele me diz que o uuid é duplicado, faço os procedimentos de limpeza mas nada funciona...
<rjrootrj> abraço a todos
<barna> rjrootrj, lendo aki, 1seg
<barna> rjrootrj, isso dentro da vm?
<rjrootrj> sim
<rjrootrj> cara, na verdade eu não consigo abrir a vm
<barna> qual o sistema base?
<rjrootrj> a situação foi a seguinte, fiz uma restauração da iso da minha partição
<rjrootrj> com o programa "dd"
<rjrootrj> até ai tudo bem
<rjrootrj> mas o porblema é que o meu hd da vm estava fora da minha partição
<rjrootrj> fiz a restauração do arquivo que é o hd da vm
<rjrootrj> para uma nova partição que criei
<rjrootrj> bom, feito isso o meu sistema voltou a funcionar como antes
<rjrootrj> o problema é que como eu ja esperava a vm não iria encontrar o hd antigo, porque estava em uma partição que nao existe mais
<rjrootrj> pensei que bastaria apontar para o hd antigo, que estaurei que voltaria a funcionar, mas que nada
<rjrootrj> ta dando erro de uuid
<rjrootrj> diz que o uuid do meu hd está duplicado
<barna> rjrootrj, como que vc apontou o hd q restaurou?
<barna> rjrootrj, não tenho muito tempo, se vc demorar muito pra responder vou te deixar na mão
<rjrootrj> opa
<rjrootrj> vamos lá
<rjrootrj> desculpe cara, tive um contratempo
<barna> voltei pro meu pc.
<barna> rjrootrj, como que vc apontou o hd q restaurou?
<Tony2014> boa tarde
<barna> rjrootrj, ja q num queres ajuda vou de deixar uma dica, blkid e fstab, pesquisa no lá no google.
<barna> tarde Tony2014
<Tony2014> acabei de comprar notebook asus x450l e preciso de ajuda para instalar o ubuntu 14.04 em dual boot
<barna> manda lá Tony2014 qual a dificuldade?
<Tony2014> quando instalava o ubuntu antes, ele automatcamente detectava o windows e tinha a opcao de instalr o ubuntu ao lado do windows
<Tony2014> agora nao mais
<Tony2014> aparece aoenas apagar todo o disco e instalar o ubuntu
<Tony2014> configuro o setup para inicializar pelo pendrive mais quando desligo o windows ele volta dar boot pelo sistema w8
<barna> Tony2014, to pesquisando esse nome, ele tem bios uefi?
<Tony2014> nao sei te dizer
<Tony2014> como posso ver?
<barna> to pesquisando aki no site da asus
<barna> Tony2014, no site da asus em tem x540l  A B C D e N, qual dos 5 é o seu?
<Tony2014> e x450LA
<barna> massa, pesquisando
<barna> consertesa é, ix geração 4!
<Tony2014> i5 geracao 4 isso
<barna> ok, pesquisando......
<Tony2014> bosquei alguns tutoriais e videos na internet mais nao consegui
<barna> Tony2014, esse aki acho q rola, http://sitjunior.com.br/blog/solucao-final-para-dual-boot-uefi-com-windows-8-e-ubuntu/
<Tony2014> ok vou dar um aolhada
<Tony2014> obrigado
<barna> Tony2014, blz,
<barna> Tony2014, só te adiantando, vc provavelmente vai ter problemas pra acessar os arquivos do windows apartir do linux.
<barna> Tony2014, pq esse tal de W8 não desliga, ele entra em hibernação, mesmo quando vc manda desligar!
<Tony2014> acho que esse e o problema
<Tony2014> quando desligo o boot volta para o windows
<Tony2014> aqui e 8.1
<barna> Tony2014, nesse totorial q te mandei fala como fazer pra entrar no grub
<Tony2014> vou dar uma lida
<f4lk0n> Na bios tem uma opção, não sei se tem no seu note. Mas deve ter uma opção Legacy... Daí usa Legacy ao invés de UEFI
<barna> as vezes é na bios, mas ja vi pc q é no windows q faz isso
<Tony2014> vou ver aqui tbm isso
<f4lk0n> em casa eu uso windows 8.1 e Legacy... Se deixar UEFI vai dar problema
<f4lk0n> tenho Debian e windows 8.1 em Dual boot
<Tony2014> o uefi esta desabilitado
<Tony2014> na verdade acho que nao
<Tony2014> aparece UEFI: ScanDisk
<Tony2014> indicando o pendrive
<f4lk0n> não tem uma opção "Legacy support" ?
<Tony2014> o grande problema e que pra desligar o windows ele muda a opcao do boot
<Tony2014> so consegue iniciar pelo pendrive com o windows em hiopernacao
<Tony2014> nao estou vendo aqui
<Tony2014> Legacy Support
<Tony2014> f4lk0n, identifiquei o legacy usb supot
<Tony2014> barna, olhando o tutorial do ppa, o free space no particionamento nao existe no meu
<Tony2014> se nao consigo identificar qual e o windows, como vou escolher?
<barna> Tony2014, me passa o link
<Tony2014> http://pplware.sapo.pt/linux/dual-boot-com-windows-8-e-ubuntu-12-10-uefi/
<f4lk0n> pelo que pesquisei aqui Tony2014, a opção que habilita o UEFI é "secure boot" tenta desabilitar essa opção
<Tony2014> ok, vou tentar
<Tony2014> parece que consegui aqui
<Tony2014> deixa eu confirmar que passo o que fiz
<f4lk0n> ok
<Tony2014> agora apareceu instalar o ubuntu ao lado do winodws
<f4lk0n> deu certo então?
<Tony2014> so to achando que , se o meu hd e de 500 aqui so da 300
<f4lk0n> esse opção instala o ubuntu dentro do windows?
<Tony2014> quando aparece pra o tamnanhjo do windows e do ubuntu, somando da 300gb
<Tony2014> diz aqui que e ao lado do windows
<Tony2014> na opçaõ avancada, o espaco livre e 0
<Tony2014> coloquei pra instalar ao lado do windows 8. f4lk0n, barna
<Tony2014> vou ver o resultado
<barna> massa
<f4lk0n> blz, no meu caso, eu instalei cada SO em uma partição
<Tony2014> depois vou entrar no setup npvamente pra ver o que fiz
<Tony2014> para que alguem estaeja na mesma dificuldade resolva
<f4lk0n> isso é legal
<Tony2014>   f4lk0n, nao reinicia depois de instalar o ubuntu e mesmo deppois de reparar o grub.   "Reboot and Select proper Boot device or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key
<Tony2014>            f4lk0n, so abre o windows
<f4lk0n> mas você instalou o ubuntu dentro do windows ou em uma partição?
<Tony2014> ao lado do windows como dizia na onstalacao
<f4lk0n> dessa forma eu nunca tentei, como disse antes, eu só instalo em dual boot (cada SO em uma partição)
<Tony2014> vou tentar dinovo a reparacao de grub]
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<Abel_> É possível tirar dúvidas aqui?
<nuno_nunes> sim
<Abel_> Sou novato no Ubunto.
<nuno_nunes> que duvidas tens
<Abel_> Instalei a versão 14 em VirtualBox e a resolução da tela é maior que a da máquina.
<Abel_> Não consigo rolar a tela de configuração para mudar a resolução.
<nuno_nunes> estas no unity
<Abel_> Unity?
<nuno_nunes> onde instalas-te o virtualbox no ubuntu
<Abel_> Windows 7
<nuno_nunes> onde e instalas-te o ubuntu no virtualbox
<Abel_> Windows 7 64bits com Virtual Box.
<nuno_nunes> onde é que instalas-te o ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> ?
<Abel_> Instalei uma máquina virtual no Windows 7 (Host) com o Ubuntu 14 (guest)
<nuno_nunes> ok
<nuno_nunes> a configuracoes estao do lado direito superior no caso do unity
<nuno_nunes> esta tipo um icone
<nuno_nunes> :)
<Abel_> Sim, consigo abrir as configuracoes, mas a tela fica maior e não consigo rolar a tela.
<Abel_> na versao 13 funcionava
<nuno_nunes> ja tentas-te instalar em dualboot
<nuno_nunes> ??
<Abel_> Não ainda.
<nuno_nunes> eu uso dualboot
<nuno_nunes> :)
<nuno_nunes> e nao me importo nada
<nuno_nunes> é rapido e fiavel
<Abel_> Vou tentar.
<Abel_> Muito obrigado! :)
<nuno_nunes> usas o gparted para criar as partições
<nuno_nunes> para reduzir a partição do windows
<Abel_> Já tenho particionado.
<nuno_nunes> o disco do windows
<nuno_nunes> ?
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho o xp agora pk o 7 nao deixa instalar
<Abel_> O windows 7 não deixa instalar em dualboot?
<nuno_nunes> o pc tem um problema
<nuno_nunes> o windows 7 deixa instalar
<nuno_nunes> so o meu o 7 nao instala pk esta danificado
<nuno_nunes> :|
<Elfon> Pessoal, tem algum outro jogo de estratégia com gráficos bons como o 0ad?
<Elfon> alguma dica?
<nuno_nunes> tente ver aqui
<nuno_nunes> www.getdeb.net/
<nuno_nunes> eu nao uso o ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> e nem jogo muito
<nuno_nunes> :D
<_4ls> Testando o Windows 8.1 no VMware. Aguentou bem o Need for Speed Most Wanted
<_4ls> muito bom
<nuno_nunes> ok
<nuno_nunes> o que isso tem haver com o linux??
<_4ls> O VMware tá rodando no ubuntu
<_4ls> tem tudo a ver
<nuno_nunes> e?
<_4ls> nada
<nuno_nunes> eu tambem podia ter o virtualbox
<nuno_nunes> o windows 8 nao tem nada haver com o linux
<_4ls> para de ser arrogante, cara
<nuno_nunes> xXD
<_4ls> eu cheguei aqui na boa
<nuno_nunes> pois ja vi gajos a ser kick por menos
<nuno_nunes> eu ja nao uso o ubuntu pk é pesado :|
<_4ls> Uso o XFCE nele
<_4ls> O compiz fusion e o gnome tavam pesando demais
<nuno_nunes> eu uso o kde no manjaro
<nuno_nunes> :p
<nuno_nunes> a meses
<nuno_nunes> e não mudo para o ubuntu
<_4ls> Eu desisti do KDE pelo peso
<nuno_nunes> o meu nem chega a 1 gb de ram
<_4ls> se chegar a 512 aqui ou 300 inicialmente já é demais
<_4ls> hahahaha
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho 4 gb de ram
<_4ls> eu também
<nuno_nunes> o manjaro encosta o ubuntu a um canto
<nuno_nunes> :D
<_4ls> eu uso o slackware e o ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> eu manjaro e arch
<nuno_nunes> tambem ja uso linux desde 2003
<_4ls> legal.
<nuno_nunes> já testei tanta distro que ja perdi a conta
<nuno_nunes> :D
<_4ls> eu uso desde 2006. comecei no Debian Woody
<nuno_nunes> eu comecei pelo mandrake 6
<nuno_nunes> e testei o suse 6
<nuno_nunes> e muitas outras
<_4ls> hmmm
<nuno_nunes> eu sei o ubuntu desde 2006 a 2011 e depois mint e depois manjaro e arch
<_4ls> eu testei poucas, só o SCO Unixware, Debian, Ubuntu, Slackware e o arrependimento do Fedora.
<_4ls> Na época eu não sabia que o Fedora era versão de testes da Red Hat. Usei por 6 meses com bugs para todo lado
<nuno_nunes> o ubuntu tambem esta cheia de bugs
<nuno_nunes> :D
<_4ls> aqui eu já estabilizei
<_4ls> no começo sim
<_4ls> pelo menos para o que eu uso, está excelente
<nuno_nunes> o ubuntu cada versao que sai tens que instalar de raiz e no manjaro nao e preciso
<nuno_nunes> :)
<nuno_nunes> é so instalar e instalar os updates
<nuno_nunes> :D
<_4ls> uai, apt-get dist-upgrade e já era.
<nuno_nunes> nao usa isso
<Daekdroom> dist-upgrade não atualiza entre versões do Ubuntu.
<nuno_nunes> usa isto
<nuno_nunes> pacman
<nuno_nunes> sudo pacman -Syy
<nuno_nunes> para ver os repositorios
<nuno_nunes> e instalar os updates
<nuno_nunes> sudo pacman -Suu
<_4ls> estranho. aqui atualizou quando chegou a época do 13 ir para o 14
<nuno_nunes> eu ja tive problemas com os updates do ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> :|
<Elfon> nuno_nunes: vlw pela dica...to lendo
<nuno_nunes> Elfon, de nada
<_4ls> o meu problema foi com essa nova versão do terminal do gnome
<nuno_nunes> Elfon, tens que adicionar o repositorio deles
<Daekdroom> _4ls, pra atualizar via linha de comando se usa o do-release-upgrade, ou a ferramenta normal de atualização, mesmo.
<Daekdroom> O dist-upgrade não atualiza porque cada versão nova do Ubuntu usa repositórios novos.
<Elfon> nuno_nunes: na realidade não uso ubuntu...mas é uma boa dica
<nuno_nunes> Elfon, usas o que?
<Elfon> Rosa
<Elfon> digamos que é uma variante do mandriva/opemandriva
<nuno_nunes> esse é baseado em que??
<_4ls> Eu devo ter trocado o repositório.
<nuno_nunes> o meu manjaro quando foi instalado estava na versao 0.8.8 e agora esta na versao 0.8.100
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> Elfon, isso é para ubuntu e baseados
<Elfon> legal
<Elfon> sim...mas eu procuro nos repositorios...se não é caçar um rpm por aí
<Elfon> nuno_nunes: o 0ad é alpha...mas é muito maneira
<Elfon> maniero*
<Elfon> to pensando no megaglest
<nuno_nunes> usa os repos do pclinuxos
<nuno_nunes> espera ja te dou as repos do pclinuxos
<nuno_nunes> e uma semi rolling baseada no mandrake / mandriva
<nuno_nunes> Elfon, veja o pvt
<nuno_nunes> :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<rossifram> Olá pessoal, precisando urgente de um tuto sobre como instalar o java no ubuntu 11
<deusr> olá, alguém aqui no canal?
<astroo-> ola  eu sempre
<deusr> astroo-: :)
<deusr> tem algo meio complicado para eu resolver e nao sei nem por ondo começar, pois é só com o meu usuário :/
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<deusr> :)
<deusr> Minha duvida é essa aqui: https://forum.sabayon.org/viewtopic.php?f=79&t=31995
#ubuntu-br 2014-08-30
<el_mariachi> o fábio, quando aparecer na áera me responde se tu conseguiu resolver aquela pendência do terminal
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Tony2014> bom dia
<Tony2014> bom dia , tem alguem ai?]
<rssolivei> salve
<nuno_nunes> ola boa tarde
<nuno_nunes> :)
<wellison> Bom dia. Tenho um macbook intel e gostaria de baixar a última versão do Ubuntu para instalar nele.
<wellison> aonde acho o ubunto para baixar?
<rssolivei> no site do ubuntu
<Anderson_> Hello!
<Anderson_> is there anybody else to help me?
<Anderson_> Estou com problemas a executar som no meu notebook, um asus n46vm, o subwofer n é reconhecido, alguma dica?
<novato> Olá!
<novato> Olá pessoal estou querendo atualizar a versão do gnome no meu ubuntu, mas me falaram que não é adequado pois existe incompatibilidade de biblioteca, alguém pode me ajudar, falando mais sobre.?
<Anderson_> isso aqui me deu uma nostalgia lembrando o mirc
<Anderson_> putz
<Anderson_> que bacana!
<Anderson_> ces tem alguma dica de como eu posso resolver esse problema com o subwoofer?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<bbbb> O ubuntu é imune a virus?
<KurtKraut> bbbb, Não, mas na prática sim.
<bbbb> o que acha deste sistema para entrar na rede tor?
<bbbb> seguro?
<KurtKraut> bbbb, Para que você veja a sua pornografia? Sim.
<bbbb> Não apenas curiosidade etc...
<astroo-> o mal da net atual nao e virus
<bbbb> andei lendo que o windows não é seguro para rede tor
<astroo-> e malware
<bbbb> qual é o mal da internet entao?
<KurtKraut> bbbb, Seguro sob qual sentido?
<bbbb> Invasão, hackers invadir seu pc ou rastreio, algo assim
<KurtKraut> bbbb, Duvido que você tenha lido isso em algum lugar.
<bbbb> Porque duvida?
<KurtKraut> bbbb, Então me mostre o link.
<bbbb> que link?
<KurtKraut> bbbb, Esquece.
<bbbb> http://gizmodo.uol.com.br/tor-recomendacao-windows/
<bbbb> este link?
<bbbb> http://olhardigital.uol.com.br/noticia/36593/36593
<KurtKraut> bbbb, Esse link tem nada a ver com o que você falou: <bbbb> Invasão, hackers invadir seu pc ou rastreio, algo assim
<bbbb> é o que vc le por fóruns aqui da na internet
<bbbb> garantia de que é verdade eu não sei.
<KurtKraut> bbbb, Apenas que usar Windows (que não é recomendável sob nenhum aspecto) fica mais fácil quebrar o sigilo sobre sua origem proporcionado pelo Tor.
<bbbb> não me ajudou em nada af -.-
#ubuntu-br 2014-08-31
<leigolinux> alguem ai? precisava de ajuda
<leigolinux> preciso de ajuda na minha placa de video do notebook hp
<leigolinux> a placa de video e radeon hd 8000 series
<leigolinux> alguem consegue me ajudar?
<leigolinux> preciso de ajuda na minha placa de video do notebook hp
<leigolinux> a placa de video e radeon hd 8000 series
<astroo-> estou sempre
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<cicero_> bom dia povo
<sUbMuNdO> bom dia, alguem sabe algum comando ou programa que mude o conteudo de um arquivo txt de maiusculo para minusculo? obs: tente fazer no writer mas ao colocar no gedit ele nao cola em minusculas! obrigado!
<sUbMuNdO> ja achei o comando obrigado ! cat teste.txt|dd conv=lcase > teste1.txt
<romil> Bom dia a Todos
<tracker> Boa tarde...
<tracker> Aproveitando o fato que fui assaltado nesta ultima sexta-feira e que entre os itens subtraidos estava o meu celular, vou ter que adquirir OUTRO... Dai lembrei que ALGUNS modelos de celular rodam Linux e gostaria de saber se alguem tem algo a dizer... se recomenda ou acha melhor esperar um pouco
<champion> ola
<tracker> ola
<tracker> falou!
<tracker> Tô tentando achar a Distro e Lista de aparelhos compatíveis para fazer a compra certa. Alguem pode me indicar alguma coisa?
<tracker> É para Smartphone...
<tracker> Quero comprar um Smartphone que rode Linux...
<clayton> boa tarde a todos
<clayton> estou enfrentando o seguinte problema
<clayton> estou com o ubuntu 14.04
<clayton> consigo me conectar via cabo
<clayton> o wi-fi aparecer, mas infelizmente não consigo autenticar
<clayton> o que eu poderia fazer para resolver esse problema
<clayton> tem alguem on?
<clayton> boa tarde a todos
<clayton> <clayton> estou enfrentando o seguinte problema
<clayton> <clayton> estou com o ubuntu 14.04
<clayton> <clayton> consigo me conectar via cabo
<clayton> <clayton> o wi-fi aparecer, mas infelizmente não consigo autenticar
<clayton> <clayton> o que eu poderia fazer para resolver esse problema
<KurtKraut> clayton, Como você tem certeza que a senha não está errada?
<clayton> é a mesma senha que utilizo para o celular
<clayton> e os demais aparelhos da casa
<KurtKraut> clayton, Como você tem certeza que não está digitando ela errada?
<clayton> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<clayton> <clayton> lo        no wireless extensions.
<clayton> <clayton> wlan0     IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:off/any
<clayton> <clayton>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated
<clayton> <clayton>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<clayton> <clayton>           Power Management:off
<clayton> <clayton> Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter
<tracker> Depois de camelar um pouco descobri finalmente o que devo comprar para ter o Ubuntu Desktop rodando no meu smartphone
<tracker> Tenho que comprar um Nexus 4
<MrDeface> cls
<MrDeface> cls
<MrDeface> dr
<MrDeface> cls
<clayton> como faço para instalar o apache e o php5
<clayton> via terminal
<clayton> dando apt-get
<clayton> não está sendo possivel
<clayton> E: Não foi possível obter acesso exclusivo ao directório de administração (/var/lib/dpkg/), outro processo está a utilizá-lo?
<ubuntero> clayton, provavelmente o sistema está atualizando os repositórios em segundo plano, tem que aguardar ele terminar para conseguir instalar
<clayton> tem como eu consultar esse processo
<clayton> ou saber se ele travouW
<clayton> ?
<ubuntero> ps aux|grep apt
<clayton> root      3693  0.0  0.2  76320 10016 ?        S    14:15   0:00 /usr/bin/python /usr/share/apt-xapian-index/update-apt-xapian-index-dbus
<clayton> clayton  15531  0.0  0.0   4444   656 ?        S    17:02   0:00 /bin/sh /usr/bin/synaptic-pkexec
<clayton> root     15534  0.7  3.1 456024 121980 ?       Sl   17:02   0:15 /usr/sbin/synaptic
<clayton> root     18653  0.0  0.0  15972   912 pts/1    S+   17:39   0:00 grep --color=auto apt
<clayton> existe algumas prefixos em vermelho
<clayton> é que preciso configurar o ambiente de desenvolvimento
<ubuntero> você está com o synaptic aberto, ele vai bloquear o dpkg e não vai deixar executar nada via apt na linha de comando
<clayton> um
<clayton> fechei
<clayton> ele
<clayton> tentarei novamente
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<clayton> Você poderia me ajudar
<clayton> <clayton> só com mais uma questão
<clayton> <clayton> como sou novo tenho dificuldades
<clayton> <clayton> quero virtualizar uma pasta
<clayton> <clayton> para meu projeto em pho
<clayton> <clayton> php
<clayton> <clayton> poderia me ajudar
<astroo-> ve o privado
<ubuntero> astroo-, se souber a solução, informa no canal, fica indexado para futuras consultas
<astroo-> e 1 canal proprio assunto php
<clayton> como posso quebrar a regra
<clayton> para poder gravar em uma pasta no ubuntu
<clayton> quero jogar na pasta
<clayton> html
<clayton> que fica dentro da www
<clayton> para usar no apache
<omelete> mudar permissao da pasta
<clayton> como crio um virtual host no ubuntu 14
<clayton> como faço para mudar a permissão da pasta
<omelete> clayton,  chmod
<omelete> q tipo vc quer? leitura/escrita/exec
<clayton> sim
<clayton> para que eu possa colar meu projeto em php
<clayton> e executar
<clayton> dentro de var/www/html
<clayton> que o diretorio do apache2
<clayton> para o localhost
<omelete> nunca mexi nesse apache mto, tem outro jeito de fzr, tipo esse virtual host q vc citou
<omelete> se for para estudo msm
<omelete> chmod +r /var/www/html
<clayton> omelte
<clayton> muito obrigado
<clayton> consegui abrir o projeto
<clayton> agora estou tentando fazer o phpmyadmin
<clayton> funcionar
#ubuntu-br 2015-08-24
<Brillo> Se na construção da enigma não houvessem espaços, ainda assim seria possível quebrar a criptografia ?
<Brillo> Porque com espaços ao menos é possível saber o comprimento da palavra
<fantasma> ubuntu 15.10 , vai ficar  como
<fantasma> so nao qero que fique como windows  , so usando mouse
<fantasma> prefiro fazer as coisas por terminal mesmo ...
<Brillo> Como assim ?
<Brillo> "Só usando o mouse"
<fantasma> windows   so com  click pra instalar
<fantasma> e isso e perigoso  , se vc nao controla os pacotes ,  por terminal    e atualizao  , dai o sistema da pau
<fantasma> amigo linux  , vc   tem  hj   2  opcao ....
<fantasma> terminal e mouse
<fantasma> mas o seguro e terminal
<KurtKraut> Eu acho que por ser final de semana, o pessoal bebe o dia todo com amigos e família e quando ficam sozinhos vem aqui falar essas cisas.
<KurtKraut> *coisas
<fantasma> kkkk
<hggdh> heh
<fantasma> meu amigo  vc  nao viu  ,   a entrevista  , o que foi falado  , sobre  ubuntu 15.10
<hggdh> Brillo: espaço também era codiicado no enigma
<fantasma> vc ja viu  o windows  10 rodando  ?  ,,, ele praticamente fz tudo so  ,
<Rudolf> KurtKraut: haja paciência
<Brillo> Mas então como quebraram a criptografia ?
<Brillo> Brute force 'puro' ?
<hggdh> não.
<shallwe> boa noite galera, por acaso tem alguém ai usando hd híbrido? SSD/ HD ?
<astroo-> ola
<shallwe> ola astroo- vc é o cara da mensagem dos 15 minutos né? :)
<astroo-> ganhou o grande premio piada... sou sim
<shallwe> :)
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> cada sorriso, uma voadora no peito
<shallwe> hahaha
<shallwe> minha dúvida era só se eu tiver um hd com ssd junto ele ira reconhecer 2 partições? uma com a ssd e outra com o hd certo?
<KurtKraut> shallwe, AFAIK os híbridos são transparentes
<KurtKraut> shallwe, Conta como se fosse um HD só
<shallwe> KurtKraut, entendi, é que como meu note tem ram soldada na placa mae e é só 2gb pensei que poderia colocar o SSD como swap entende?
<shallwe> mas acho que vou pegar só um SSD mesmo
<Gabriel> ola instalei i ububtu 10.04 pois era um cd, que eu ja tinha e estou com problema nas atualizações, queria saber como faca pra instalar uma versao mais recente
<hggdh> Gabriel: não faz. 10.04 não mais ésuportado. Podes tentar 10.04 -> 12.04 -> 14.04, entretanto
<astroo-> ola
<Gabriel> mas como faço pra instalar o 12.04 por exemplo?
<Rudolf> Gabriel: download da iso, gravar cd [ou pendrive], boot, instalar, reboot
<Rudolf> simples!
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<KurtKraut> Gabriel, Recomendo usar o 15.04 mesmio
<Rudolf> KurtKraut: mesmo sendo unstable?
<Rudolf> KurtKraut: não seria melhor a ultima versão stable?
<KurtKraut> Rudolf, unstable? Não, a última versão estável do Ubuntu é a 15.04.
<Rudolf> KurtKraut: as versões ímpares não são instáveis?
<KurtKraut> Rudolf, Nops, nunca existiu isso no Ubuntu.
<Rudolf> KurtKraut: huheiuehiuehieuieuhe
 * KurtKraut usa Ubuntu desde a primeira versão em 2004.
<Rudolf> vc é o primeiro uqe diz isso
<Rudolf> *que
<KurtKraut> Rudolf, Te desafio a achar no site oficial do Ubuntu essa informação.
<Rudolf> KurtKraut: nem
<Rudolf> se tu diz
<Rudolf> acredito
<KurtKraut> Rudolf, O número é o ano e mês de lançamento. 15.04 significa que foi lançado no ano de 2015 e no mês 04
<Rudolf> agora que tu fala que é tudo a mesma merda
<Rudolf> nem tem mais desculpa as bizarrices que acontecem com os usuários
<KurtKraut> Rudolf, Todo mês 04 e todo mês 10 tem lançamento. Ou seja, necessariamente teremos o 15.10 lançado agora em outubro
<Rudolf> KurtKraut: isso eu já sabia
<KurtKraut> Rudolf, Então veja como sua ideia não fazia sentido: por 2015 ser um ano ímpar, duas versões 'unstable' seriam lançadas?! :P
<Rudolf> KurtKraut: minha idéia não
<Rudolf> KurtKraut: ouvi isso aqui
<Rudolf> alias, aqui não
<Rudolf> no vivaolinux
<KurtKraut> Rudolf, ... no Viva o Linux tem gente que fala que viu E.T. e que suco de limão cura câncer.
<LeandroLuiz> não cura?
<LeandroLuiz> =/
<KurtKraut> Rudolf, Não é um lugar que sofre uma curadoria ou checagem do que é dito lá. É tribuna aberta.
<Rudolf> KurtKraut: ok
<Rudolf> se vc diz
<Rudolf> não vou dar mais essa desculpa
<Rudolf> quando a galera aparecer reclamando dos bugs nas versões recentes
<KurtKraut> Rudolf, Em vez de ser passivo-agressivo, prove o que você está falando. Me mostre na documentação oficial do Ubuntu essa informação que versões de anos ímpares como 2015 são versões instáveis e versões de anos pares como 2016 são estáveis.
<Rudolf> KurtKraut: cara, não tenho que te provar nada. se vc me disse eu acredito
<Rudolf> KurtKraut: vc tá sempre por aqui, é op
<Rudolf> KurtKraut: to cagando e andando para o modelo do ubuntu
<Rudolf> KurtKraut: eu só passava essa orientação pelo que me foi falado
<Rudolf> KurtKraut: bola para frente
<Rudolf> KurtKraut: se não é verdade, não falarei mais
<Rudolf> e boa noite
<Rudolf> dor de cabeça
<elisboa> bom dia
<Rudolf> dia
<oliverio> bom dia
<Rudolf> dia
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<oliverio> bom dia!
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<AsFelix> gente...
<AsFelix> me deu um branco aqui
<AsFelix> qual o nome daquele site onde artistas gráficos disponibilizam suas artes e tal?
<Goiano> Bom dia...  Estou tentanto instalar o 14.10 64 bits numa plaquinha PC-
<Goiano> WARE 945 GCX
<Goiano> Bootando pelo pendrive.... quando manda instalar ... ele trava.....
<AsFelix> ops... devianart, consegui me lembrar.. hehehe
<Goiano> sou novo no ubuntu..... alguma dica ?
<Goiano> Já atualizei o bios da placa para a última versão que achei na web.... e nada....
<Goiano> Estou baixando a versão 32 bits.... mas não sei se é isto.....
<Rudolf> Goiano: qual o processador?
<Rudolf> Goiano: qual o erro ao travar?
<Goiano> Pentium dual core 2 ghz...
<Rudolf> Goiano: a memória passou por algum teste para você se certificar que ela está boa?
<Rudolf> Goiano: dual core suporta 64-bits
<Goiano> é uma maquina velha que estou instalando para aprender.....  Não dá erro algum...... trava apenas....
<Rudolf> Goiano: porém com menos de 2G, não faz sentido usar
<Goiano> a maquina está rodando windows XP numa boa.
<Rudolf> Goiano: tente instalar em modo não gráfico, se possível
<Rudolf> Goiano: não dá para advinhar o momento e o motivo do travamento
<Rudolf> Goiano: qual a placa gráfica?
<Goiano> como acessar a instalação em modo não gráfico ?
<Goiano> a placa gráfica é onboard.....
<Goiano> estou usando um pendrive bootavel feito com aquele software Universal USB Installer.....
<Goiano> ele boota direto num menu dizendo .... usar o ubuntu... instalar.... ou bootar o S.O. do HD
<Goiano> e memória está boa.... a máquina era usada com windows XP há muito tempo.....
<Rudolf> Goiano: isso não é um teste lá muito bom [funcionar XP]
<Goiano> Eu sei.... ;)
<Rudolf> Goiano: placa gráfica onboard [via? sis? chrome? intel? ati?]
<Rudolf> Goiano: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<Goiano> Integrated high-performance Intel® GMA 950 Suporta DirectX 9.0 Suporta Compartilhamento memória de vídeo de até 224MB
<Rudolf> Goiano: o ubuntu atual é muito exigente
<Goiano> é o que diz o fabricante dela....
<Rudolf> Goiano: não creio que seja a melhor opção
<Goiano> Vou dar uma lida neste help.....
<Goiano> minha intenção é fazer uma maquininha confiável para acessar WEB... enviar e receber e-mail.... e escrever um documento ou planilha no brOffice ou similar....
<Goiano> você tem alguma sugestão de versão ?
<Rudolf> Goiano: tente debian, onde você pode instalar WM mais leve
<Rudolf> Goiano: mas recomendo estudar antes: www.guiafoca.org
<fantasma> oi
<Rudolf> Goiano: linux não é windows, tenha isto em mente
<Goiano> Eu sei.....
<Goiano> já trabalhei com linux..... era na época do slackware.... mas depois fiquei usando o fedora....  usava apenas para servidores de rede (firewall iptables e proxy server).... não usava modo gráfico....
<Goiano> nesta questão de WM.... sou neófito.....
<Goiano> Muito obrigado pelas dicas..... vou ler um pouco....  ;)
<Rudolf> boa leitura
<jefferson> bom dia não consigo instalar o macuntu no meu ubuntu 14.10 32bits, preciso de ajuda!
<jefferson> preciso de um tutorial.
<jefferson> alguem pode me ajudar?
<Rudolf> apressado não come, nem cru
<shallwe> bom dia
<d70> dia
<shallwe> macuntu, caramba o que seria isso, vou até pesquisar
<Rudolf> macbuntu
<Rudolf> icones
<shallwe> Rudolf, pois é caiu aqui na pesquisa esse nome mesmo macbuntu
<edenc> li "macumba" invés de "macuntu"
<edenc> Por um breve instante
<shallwe> edenc, hahaha
<edenc> Se bem que colocar o ubuntu pra ficar parecido com um mac e macumba são atividades similares na minha modesta opinião
<Rudolf> edenc: ofendeu os macumbeiros
<edenc> Rudolf: não!
<shallwe> eu já prefiro usado o ubuntu com o thema moka, ficou bem legal
<d70> Rudolf, macumba é legal. n ofendeu n.
<edenc> iMacumba
<edenc> Desenhar um atabaque branquinho brilhoso com o logo da Apple
<shallwe> pior que isso só uma distro antiga, não lembro de quem, que vinha em pcs, eles mudaram o linux pra ficar igual ao windows xp kkk
<edenc> shallwe: fiz isso pra minha mãe uma vez
<shallwe> era hilário, acho que era algo tipo a positivo que fazia isso, não lembro se era ela, mas...
<edenc> levou 1 mês pra ela perceber que não era windows daí eu perdi o trabalho todo :(
<shallwe> edenc, um tio meu me apareceu com esse pc a tempos atrás perguntando pq ele não conseguia instalar o word hahahah
<shallwe> edenc, enganar mãe não dá cara, uma hora elas descobrem :(
<edenc> shallwe: até dá, mas nessa confesso que fui ousado
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkk
<shallwe> com certeza exagerou
<shallwe> eu já instalei ubuntu pra algumas pessoas, mas elas insistem em ficar instalando word e outros, nem reclamam do sistema até pq funciona tudo muito bem, sem spys nem nada
<Rudolf> shallwe: wrong!
<shallwe> mas a microsoft faz um marketing pesado de que word e outros apps são necessários
<shallwe> Rudolf, mas pior que é, pelo menos pra algumas pessoas
<shallwe> é a mesma coisa que bombril, marca, mas ninguem chega a pergunta se tem esfregão de aço, já vai direto perguntando se tem bombril kkk
<edenc> shallwe: olha, na época que insistiam pra eu consertar computador, o sistema novo sempre vinha com um backdoor de brinde
<edenc> a não ser se fosse uma pessoa bem querida
<edenc> mas vizinho, parente, colega de escola, não tinha dó alguma
<Rudolf> kkkkk
<Rudolf> vnc?
<Rudolf> vnc like
<edenc> não, faz muito tempo isso
<edenc> backorifice
<shallwe> eu arrumo algumas vezes e tiro spys dos pcs, mas pior é perguntar pro cliente se ele tem a chave do windows original e ele fala que um "colega" instalou, e ai o que a gente faz? kkk
<shallwe> fogo isso
<edenc> era até bom que eu dava suporte remoto
<edenc> ahaha
<shallwe> na minha opinião as pessoas que usam pc pra casa, pra estudar etc, que não seja um uso específico e até pra alguns trabalhos, ficariam tranquilas com linux, pq o que eu já peguei pc com windows cheio de virus e spy não é brincadeira
<shallwe> ficam instalando tudo quanto é coisa da internet, muito melhor instalar pelo gerenciador de pacotes do ubuntu
<shallwe> tem tudo lá
<edenc> é legal quando eu mando link pras pessoas e elas perguntam "você me mandou um link agora?"
 * edenc rolls eyes
<shallwe> hahahah
<shallwe> o povo brasileiro até que não é burro cara, mas é muito preguiçoso pra pensar
<shallwe> é cada pergunta que fazem que a resposta as vezes ta na própria pergunta o.O
<edenc> http://bit.ly/1EQXG0o
<edenc> shallwe: não tem nada a ver com povo brasileiro
<edenc> shallwe: humanos são preguiçosos
<Rudolf> huehieuheiuhe
<edenc> e o pessoal de TI lidera na preguiça
<shallwe> esse cara da foto ai é esperto isso sim hahahaha de burro ele não tem nada
<edenc> aliás, a premissa da TI é a preguiça
<shallwe> edenc, hahahaha é cada um
<edenc> O pai do Charles Babbage era contador e botava ele pra ficar somando transações financeiras
<shallwe> vou seguir a preguiça do povo então e fazer uma massa, coisa bem rápida :)
<edenc> tipo 1000 transações por dia
<edenc> "Queria poder dar isso pruma máquina a vapor"
<edenc> A célebre frase
<edenc> Anos depois, surgiu a máquina analítica
<edenc> Vai escrever assembly na mão pra tu ver, dá um trabalho danado
<edenc> Ninguém quer, porque é preguiçoso
<Brillo> O fluxo é programar em Python
<shallwe> bom aí depende
<edenc> Brillo: hoje em dia, prefiro javascript
<shallwe> eu diria que é meio improdutivo hoje em dia assembly, mas que é legal é
<edenc> Pela preguiça
<shallwe> eu escrevia games pra nintendo em assembly era bem legal
<edenc> Tem uma cacetada de componente pronto
<edenc> E fácil de integrar
<edenc> Ao contrário de python, que dá um trabaaalho integrar as libs
<shallwe> edenc, boa eu uso javascript no html 5 com css3 é uma mão na roda
<Brillo> Mas é viável fazer redes neurais em Js ? Isso se for possível ...
<shallwe> no meu caso é bem bom pq me economiza um tempão que eu precisaria ficar escrevendo códigos a mais
<edenc> Brillo: porque não seria?
<edenc> Qualquer linguagem turing-complete é capaz de implementar uma rede neural
<Rudolf> então usa python
<Rudolf> ou java script
<Rudolf> aquela que a pessoa souber programar melhor
<edenc> Rudolf: eu vou sempre na que tem mais lib disponível, sou preguiçoso haha
<Rudolf> edenc: curvas de aprendizado devem ser consideradas quando ouvimos/lemos "a linguagem X é melhor que a linguagem Y"
<edenc> A existência das libs tende a diminuir a curva
<Brillo> edenc, não sei, acho que é costume meu achar que não é possível em determinada L.P.
<Brillo> Ou melhor, não é viável
<edenc> Brillo: qual linguagem você entende como viável/adequada e porquê?
<Rudolf> brainfuck
<Brillo> edenc, aquela que estiver no currículo de determinada universidade.Eu sei, vou parar com isto
<edenc> Particularmente, tenho pouco respeito por grades de ciência da computação que se apegam a linguagens específicas
<edenc> Se for SI, tudo bem
<Rudolf> edenc: mas não é pior usar somente portugues estruturado? pseudolinguagem?
<edenc> Rudolf: o que eu considero ideal é usar múltiplas linguagens ao longo da grade
<Rudolf> edenc: ah tá
<Rudolf> edenc: aí sim
<edenc> Ou deixar o aprendizado de linguagens específicas como atividade extra-curricular
<Rudolf> eu vi pascal, fortran, java, c++
<Brillo> Você tem razão
<Rudolf> matlab também [se é que dá para chamar de linguagem]
<edenc> Se tem que implementar alguma coisa como tarefa curricular, deixa o aluno implementar na linguagem que quiser
<edenc> Matlab é liguagem sim
<Rudolf> edenc: o foda é o professora avaliar o trabalho de implmentação via página web
<Rudolf> edenc: então coloca na conta
<Rudolf> edenc: já viu aquelas páginas de avaliação de software?
<edenc> Não
<Rudolf> edenc: tem que chegar no resultado esperado ou zera o trabalho?
<edenc> Ah
<Rudolf> edenc: e só aceita a linguagem especificada
<edenc> Tipo o SPOJ?
<edenc> Isso é pra algoritmos, não sistemas
<Rudolf> métodos numéricos
<Rudolf> Introdução I e II
<edenc> Também
<Rudolf> POO
<Rudolf> I e II
<Rudolf> todas usavam este método de avaliar trabalhos
<edenc> Mas não concordo com o 0 ou 100
<Rudolf> edenc: NEM EU
<Rudolf> heuheiuheiheiuheiuheiuhe
<edenc> Devia no mínimo ter uma lista de 10 ou mais problemas
<Rudolf> edenc: sim, havia
<Rudolf> mas geralmente ao errar o primeiro
<Rudolf> errava-se os outros resultados
<edenc> problemas separados e independentes
<edenc> pra não haver esse problema
<Rudolf> até o coursera no curso de aprendizado de máquina utilizava este tipo de recurso
<Rudolf> deusmilivre
<Rudolf> malemá consegui fazer o primeiro exercício
<Rudolf> depois foi ladeira abaixo
<edenc> Bom, você descobriu que programação não é pra você hahaha
<edenc> Porque resolver problemas de programação no mundo real vai ser assim.
<Rudolf> edenc: eu já sabia
<edenc> hahahahahahahahahaha
<Rudolf> só não sabia o que era aprendizado de máquina
<Rudolf> uehieuhieuhieuhieuhieuhe
<Rudolf> sou um zero a esquerda em programação
<Rudolf> ok, 1.5 pq implemento muita coisa em matlab
<edenc> Eu implementei uma inteligência artificial que jogava batalha naval prum trabalho
<Rudolf> pq é meu foco atual estudo do cálculo
<Rudolf> mas lógica
<Rudolf> sou péssimo
<edenc> O professor botou as inteligências pra jogarem entre si num campeonato
<edenc> Daí o meu algoritmo, que era bem mais sofisticado do que o do outro finalista entrou em loop na final :(
<Rudolf> edenc: pq?
<edenc> Rudolf: coisa de validação de input, kkkkkk
<Brillo> Hahahah
<Rudolf> fazer almoço
<edenc> Ele pegava todas as combinações de barcos restantes e gerava uma matriz probabilística pra fazer os disparos
<edenc> O outro finalista saia riscando um X no tabuleiro…
<Rudolf> edenc: digamos que seu algoritimo era mais "pesado"
<edenc> Daí quando ele acertava, ele gerava uma matriz probabilística só naquela vizinhança, pra ir mais rápido
<Rudolf> e ao errar
<Rudolf> como era a aleatoridade?
<Rudolf> como era a  aleatoriedade no primeiro movimento?
<Rudolf> utilizava algo adiquirido nos jogos anteriores?
<edenc> Quando acerta, ele não desiste da probabilidade local até afundar o barco e eliminá-lo da lista de navios restantes
<edenc> Isso reduz o tempo que leva pra recalcular a matriz probabilística
<Rudolf> edenc: tu tem um "paper" disso?
<edenc> Não
<Rudolf> que pena
<edenc> No começo, eu pré-calculei 20 tiros errados, pra acelerar o cálculo
<edenc> Então era sempre os mesmos 20 tiros, escolhidos aleatoriamente entre si
<edenc> (deu vontade de implementar de novo hehe)
<fantasma> ola   ,
<fantasma> soznho ,  ou alguem
<edenc> fantasma: fale
<edenc> se bem que… sendo fantasma, acho que você está sozinho
<Brillo> edenc, você fez o algoritmo em que linguagem ?
<edenc> Brillo: perl
<fantasma> nada  so pra saber  hehehe
<fantasma> meu vcs   sao todos fodas ne
<fantasma> meu vcs deve conhecer um  monte de linguagem
<edenc> Brillo: me aproveitando das múltiplas libs de álgebra linear, pra calcular as rotações dos navios, etc.
<fantasma> que foda  ,,, e eu so no porra de python e lazarus ,  pascal ainda
<Brillo> Interessante
<fantasma> queria ter conhecimento em c++
<fantasma> e sql ..
<fantasma> mas e dificil
<fantasma> ou java ,   ja estaria otimo  ,
<edenc> Eu ainda sou defensor do aprendizado bottom-up
<edenc> Eu acho mais fácil aprender fundamentos e ir conectando os bloquinhos de conhecimento pra formar os conceitos mais alto-nível
<shallwe> fantasma, melhor coisa que eu acho é C++ com alguma guy
<shallwe> ops
<shallwe> GUI
<edenc> nah
<edenc> https://www.nostarch.com/insidemachine.htm
<edenc> Recomendo isso ^
<edenc> http://libgen.io/get.php?md5=2efcfbfe1fe97bf56428cbace3a5e093
<edenc> (pra quem for pobre)
<Brillo> Hahahah
<edenc> almoço &
 * Saulo (away) Inativo por mais de 20 minutos
<fantasma> a entao serve  pra  mim  ,   sou  pobre
<Rudolf> fantasma: um link é para ricos, outro para pobres
<Rudolf> fantasma: lhe falta perspicácia "jão"
<Brillo> Também sou pobre, mas isto não impedirá que eu alcançe meus objetivos
<Brillo> Aliás, as vezes penso em desistir da graduação. Hahahah
<Ricardo__> bah morreu o suporte né pra placas ati mais antigas serie hd 4000... nem a pau rola o driver proprietario no debian 8
<Ricardo__> ficar de wheezy mesmo paciencia
<edenc> Brillo: http://libgen.io/get.php?md5=c2bc6e6586f3e0deb8627b4c0d0ce0a1
<shallwe> de que ano é essa série 4000?
<edenc> Brillo: esse é pra quem é pobre e acha que isso não vai impedir o sucesso
<Ricardo__> bah eh veia
<Ricardo__> sao os drivers legacy
<Ricardo__> 13.1 em 2013 morreu ali a ati nao produziu mais nada
<Brillo> Impedir até pode, não obstante,o conceito de sucesso é bem relativo
<shallwe> mas os drivers abertos não dão suporte?
<Ricardo__> ate o debian 7 ia rolando as vezes na gambiarra mais ia.. agora nem...
<Rudolf> ati sux
<Rudolf> for ever
<shallwe> alias não sei se a ati só tem drive proprietário
<Rudolf> infelizmente
<Rudolf> shallwe: tem aberto também
<Rudolf> tão ruim qunto
<shallwe> a bom
<Rudolf> *quanto
<shallwe> kkkkk
<edenc> É, se você estiver de linux vá de nvidia
<Rudolf> sempre
<Rudolf> heuheieuieuh
<shallwe> ou intel
<Ricardo__> September 10, 2008
<shallwe> dizem que ta bom o suporte das onboard
<Rudolf> intel é biquera também
<Ricardo__> placa de 2008 haah
<Rudolf> low end do caralho
<Rudolf> negócio é nvidia
<shallwe> eu li que a intel tinha arrumado bastante coisa principalmente em questão do steam linux
<Ricardo__> bah o driver aberto é mto ruim
<shallwe> ah mas tb né cara, usar uma placa de 50 pila kkk ai é fogo
<Ricardo__> nao que o prop seja bom mas eh melhorzinho
<shallwe> mania que o pessoal tem de achar se é velho usa linux huauhahua
<Ricardo__> acho q nvidia antigas o cara apanha tb
<Ricardo__> talvez as novas rodem bem
<edenc> tem suporte sim
<edenc> é só você escrever o driver
<shallwe> Ricardo__, da nvidia até que é bom o aberto, mas se for pra jogos claro ai tem que usar o proprietário
<Rudolf> shallwe: mas está certo
<Rudolf> shallwe: o problema é como usar
<Rudolf> shallwe: não adianta querer usar linux em máquina velha e querer que rode as ultimas teconologias em 3D
<Ricardo__> ati oficialmente largou o suporte a placas antigas para linux em 2013
<shallwe> Rudolf, é bom depende, eu vejo como velho por exemplo um core 2 duo, e ele tem onboard gma 950 que funciona tranquilo no ubuntu
<Rudolf> shallwe: mas você pode usar linux, da maneira que se usava a máquina na época de ouro dela
<shallwe> Rudolf, a sim ai não né
<Rudolf> shallwe: velho é k6-II
<Rudolf> huehiuehieuhieuh
<Ricardo__> o meu tb é core 2 duo
<Ricardo__> guerreiro ja
<shallwe> hahuauhahu eu tive isso, mas ai é muito velho mesmo
<Ricardo__> tem uns 10 anos
<Rudolf> shallwe: P4 HT
<shallwe> ja tive tb era ouro
<Rudolf> facepalm!
<Ricardo__> mas tipow roda tudo q preciso... nem jogo mais ahah
<Ricardo__> nao tenho pq comprar pc novo
<Ricardo__> talvez trocar a placa de video entao pra aguentar mais uns anos
<shallwe> eu vou ser sincero, eu trabalho com linux direto, pra programar e fazer sites, algumas coisas emulo windows pra 1 programa apenas, mas no mesmo pc tenho uma partição com windows só pra jogo
<shallwe> isso de linux pra jogo não rola
<Ricardo__> pior ter q usar wine as vezes o virtualbox
<Ricardo__> eahhaea
<Ricardo__> ou o virtualbox
<shallwe> nenhuma empresa de grande porte vai produzir o mesmo jogo gastando fortunas só pra converter pra open gl
<shallwe> Ricardo__, claro uso virtualbox :)
<edenc> shallwe: não é tão caro assim
<shallwe> eu preciso do corel draw pra enviar arquivos pra clientes que usam isso
<Ricardo__> usa o xp no virtualbox?
<shallwe> edenc, é bom, não posso falar muito não sei como é feita a conversão, mas imagino isso
<edenc> Ricardo__: eu rodo uns jogos antigões no virtualbox
<Ricardo__> ahah to ligado
<edenc> tipo capitalism plus
<shallwe> Ricardo__, eu uso windows 7 starter
<edenc> (ainda quero fazer um capitalism plus moderno)
<Ricardo__> bom se for msdos da pra rodar ate no android ahahah
<shallwe> com uma serial antiga de um note :) velho que não funcio  mais
<Ricardo__> tem um nerd ae q instalou xp em android
<Brillo> Qual a utilidade ?
<edenc> rodar jogo antigo
<Ricardo__> provavel
<Ricardo__> mas ainda roda mto mal
<edenc> ou usar wordstar
<edenc> (que nem o George R.R. Martin)
<shallwe> não é pra mim os jogos, são pro meu sobrinho que vive aqui final de semana
<shallwe> eu nem jogo nada, só emulador de nintendinho e classicos :) pra matar o tempo
<Ricardo__> da um tablet desses xing ling pra ele hehe
<shallwe> ele já tem, mas aí todo mundo joga batman, battlefiled etc ai ele quer tb fazer oq
<shallwe> maria vai com as outras huauhauh hoje em dia é tudo assim
<Ricardo__> vero
<Brillo> Haahahah
<Ricardo__> e os jogos de android as vezes irritam tem mta copia
<Rudolf> shallwe: valve está investindo pesado
<Rudolf> shallwe: EA participando
<Ricardo__> tudo mesma ideia so muda a mascara
<Rudolf> shallwe: vamos ver se dá certo
<shallwe> Rudolf, pois é, não tenho mais acompanhado mas tomara que funcione
<Rudolf> shallwe: e também tenho um desktop com dual boot, só para jogar
<shallwe> ainda mais agora que tem uma versão prima do opengl que roda muito mais rápido os jogos
<Ricardo__> é eu tenho win xp aki em dual tb so pra jogar as vezes
<Rudolf> shallwe: mas, por motivos profissionais, desinstalei todos os jogos e client [origin, steam, battle.net]
<Rudolf> heuheiehuhe
<shallwe> Rudolf, é a gente vai ficando velho :(
<Rudolf> shallwe: tempo escasso para perder jogando
<shallwe> bom patroa chegando eu tenho que fazer de conta que estou trabalhando :) já volto ai huahuauha
<Rudolf> shallwe: tu fica [só uma horinha]
<Brillo> Eu também fiz isto
<Rudolf> shallwe: e trocentas coisas acumulando
<Rudolf> Brillo: fods!
<Rudolf> Brillo: jogo exige muito tempo
<Brillo> Por isto eu gosto do Linux
<Ricardo__> saudozistas e loucos por novidades tao em windows 10 e ubuntu non-lts pra variar.. mas sou da moda antiga
<Brillo> HAhahah
<Ricardo__> os jogos de hj sao fora da casa mais de 20 hrs pra virar
<Ricardo__> e lembrar q no tempo do master system o cara virada em 1 hora
<Ricardo__> ahaha
<Rudolf> Ricardo__: por baixo né
<Ricardo__> ate pq nao podia salvar
<Rudolf> lembro quando surgiram as fitas com bateria do supernes
<Rudolf> jesus amado
<Rudolf> como era bom virar a noite com super mario world
<Ricardo__> sim o mario 96 fases
<Ricardo__> aahah
<Rudolf> ou super mario 3
<Ricardo__> mario 3 era massa ate mais divertido q o world
<Rudolf> também acho
<Rudolf> quando saiu a fita collection do supernes
<Rudolf> rapazzzzzz
<Ricardo__> hj os pia so ficam nakeles de tiro online
<Rudolf> yeap!
<Rudolf> sou um zé ruelas nesses jogos
<Rudolf> compro, jogo o modo history e desinstalo
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Ricardo__> bah os caras sao mto viciado
<Ricardo__> nao tem como competir com os pia
<Rudolf> tem tempo
<Rudolf> zerei todos os crysis
<Rudolf> muito bom
<Ricardo__> q nem esses world of warcraft
<Rudolf> dava filme
<Ricardo__> 12 hrs jogando
<Ricardo__> ahaha
<Rudolf> Ricardo__: MMO? pqp
<Ricardo__> o cara nem come mais
<Rudolf> Ricardo__: eu só joguei o Path of Exile
<Brillo> Realmente, não tem como competir
<Rudolf> Ricardo__: mas nem joguei muito PVP
<Ricardo__> parei no diablo 2
<Ricardo__> depois ja era
<Rudolf> meu orientador joga um tal de Tera
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Ricardo__> fui ate level 83 com um necromancer
<Rudolf> curtindo o salário de 7k dele de professor federal na greve
<Ricardo__> na epoca era o ouro
<Ricardo__> ahah
<Ricardo__> p4 1.8
<Rudolf> isso
<Ricardo__> 40 gb de hd
<Rudolf> P4, 1.8, 1024 de RAM
<Rudolf> hd de 60gb
<Ricardo__> bah hj ja tem cartao de mem maior q isso
<Rudolf> rasguei a internet para fazer upgrade para 4G
<Rudolf> uma nota as memórias daquela merda
<Ricardo__> disquetes bah
<Ricardo__> qdo davam pau e ficavam patinando
<Ricardo__> ahaha
<Rudolf> téc téc téc
<Ricardo__> bolachao de 1.2 mb
<Rudolf> hoje não uso nem cdrom/dvd
<Rudolf> e tem porra de livro que vem com essas merdas de cd ainda
<Ricardo__> sim tem empresa q nem produz mais dvd
<Ricardo__> a maxwell acho q nem existe mais dvd
<Rudolf> normal
<Ricardo__> vo almocar falo ae
<Rudolf> pior que tenho gta IV, ssf IV, star craft II, XCOM tudo em CD
<Rudolf> guardado
<Ricardo__> street fighter eh massa
<Ricardo__> esse 4.. mete uns controle de ps2 e era isso
<Rudolf> xbox
<Rudolf> jogava até zsnes com o controle do xbox
<Rudolf> bomberman 5
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<shallwe> e pensar que hoje em dia raspberry pi 2 tem mais processamento que qualquer pc antigo :)
<edenc> shallwe: qualquer micro-ondas tem mais processamento do que as primeiras naves Apollo
<edenc> E qualquer celular vagabundo de hoje poderia ter modificado o resultado da Segunda Guerra Mundial facilmente
<edenc> Então sempre que você disser que não consegue fazer nada com seu "aparelho lento", lembre-se que foram pra lua com 0.001 do processamento que você tem na mão :P
<shallwe> edenc, apolo 11 tinha o processamento de 2 nintendinhos kkkk
<edenc> Nem existia pipeline ainda
<edenc> O processador ficava ocioso cerca de 75% do tempo
<Ricardo__> sera mesmo q foram pra lua?
<shallwe> é a evolução
<shallwe> Ricardo__, se foram ou não, não tem mais importância
<edenc> Ricardo__: sim, há mais de 10 provas irrefutáveis
<shallwe> até pq eles conseguiram acabar com a guerra fria depois disso kkk
<edenc> A prova que eu mais gosto é a de um cara que explica que não havia tecnologia de vídeo suficiente pra fazer as montagens na qualidade necessária, caso fosse tudo fake
<Ricardo__> tem 10 provas contrarias tb dizendo q nao foram
<edenc> Ricardo__: mostre uma
<Ricardo__> provas nao argumentacao
<edenc> Não tinha como fazer aquele tipo de montagem, não havia tecnologia
<edenc> Hoje já custaria bem caro fazer
<Ricardo__> so por no google
<Ricardo__> aki ja achei 10
 * edenc facepalms
<edenc> ok, não foram pra lua
<Ricardo__> 1 – A brisa na bandeira americana
<Ricardo__> 7 – Cadê as estrelas?
<shallwe> Ricardo__, o que não falta é conspiração :) afinal de contas as pessoas adoram isso
<Ricardo__> nao estou pra discutir isso.. so to falando de provas e contestacoes
<Ricardo__> e teorias
<edenc> Ai meu deus
<shallwe> Ricardo__, e vc acha que eles deixariam um furo tão grande quanto as estrelas de fora se fosse montagem? kkk
<shallwe> estamos falando de especialistas da nasa
<Ricardo__> nasa culpa a qualidade das fotos da epoca
<edenc> Ricardo__: leia a respeito de um princípio filosófico muito simples chamado "A Navalha de Occam" ou "O Princípio da Parcimônia"
<shallwe> Ricardo__, já tem até ET conosco, o que é uma ida pra lua huahuahua
<edenc> Não vou ter essa discussão em 2015
<shallwe> vcs não me deixam trabalhar, só ficam falando coisas pra eu ter que voltar aqui!
<elisboa> meldels
<Ricardo__> em varginha sim ehaha
<edenc> Em 2015 a gente discute a respeito das fotos de Plutão, não da Lua
<shallwe> eu ainda acho que tem transformers do outro lado da lua :)
<edenc> eu acho que tem um império nazista do outro lado da lua
<edenc> O Hitler na verdade não se suicidou, a Alemanha tinha tanta tecnologia na época que eles desistiram da terra e foram morar no lado escuro da lua onde eles cultivam judeus em fazendas só pra poder matar depois sem ninguém incomodá-los
<Ricardo__> nao ha nada na lua tanto q nao voltaram mais lá
<shallwe> huahauhauha
<Ricardo__> se fosse bom
<Ricardo__> ahahaha
<shallwe> tem muitos mistérios por ai ainda que nós não estamos preparados pra ver
<Ricardo__> ate marte parece mais interessante
<edenc> Não… Esferas de Dyson são mais interessantes
<edenc> http://www.joshworth.com/dev/pixelspace/pixelspace_solarsystem.html
<kanazuchi> bom dia...
<kanazuchi> queria usar pkg no debian
<edenc> kanazuchi: seja mais específico
<shallwe> kanazuchi, boa tarde
<shallwe> vc quer instalar pkg?
<shallwe> deixando a dica ai pros criadores de html e css, brackets! experimentem
<shallwe> nada melhor como estar editando o código e a mudança já vai aparecendo no navegador, letra por letra
<gilson> boa tarde
<elisboa> tarde
<shallwe> boas
<gilson> como faço pra saber se meu pc suporta o ubuntu 14,10 ?
<jefferson_> por favor alguem pode me ajudar a configurar meu ubuntu 14.10 32 bits para macbuntu!!!!
<shallwe> gilson, qual seu pc?
<jefferson_> preciso de um tutorial, pois ja tentei  pelos videos da net e não consegui
<elisboa> jefferson_: o que você quer configurar?
<elisboa> gilson: com certeza suporta
<elisboa> baixa o live e roda ele
<gilson> memoria de 1gb ddr
<shallwe> gilson, e o processador?
<jefferson_> tenho um note book de 32 bits
<gilson> hdd de 160gb sata de 7200 rpm
<jefferson_> instalei o ubuntu 14.10 inicorn e ja tentei mudar a aparencia para macbuntu e não condegui
<gilson> intel celeron d 130 1,80 ghs
<jefferson_> minha memoria é de 3g
<jefferson_> hd de 320
<shallwe> celeron d 130?
<gilson> isso
<shallwe> nunca vi isso o.O
<shallwe> não é 430?
<jefferson_> marca STI    modelo -IS 1462
<gilson> isso mesmo está apagado aqui foi mau
<shallwe> a ta
<shallwe> gilson, olha rodar vai, o único problema é que esse processador só tem 1 núcleo
<gilson> eu ja instalei ai quando baixa atualizaçao ele trava e nao responde mais
<edenc> shallwe: o meteor e quase todos os frameworks js tem atualização em tempo real de código
<edenc> shallwe: inclusive executável
<gilson> ai tenho q voltar para o 113.4
<elisboa> jefferson_: vai rodar sim
<elisboa> lento, mas vai
<edenc> shallwe: daí eu ponho o emacs pra salvar a cada enter que eu dou e pimba
<shallwe> gilson, usa o ubuntu 14.04 ele é LTS e é mais leve
 * elisboa ama emacs <3
<jefferson_> ???
<gilson> de 32 bit?
<shallwe> gilson, sim 32bit
<edenc> elisboa: hi-5 o/
<shallwe> esquece 64bit
<shallwe> nesse processador semrpe 32bit
<gilson> posso baixar ele e colocar no dvd e instalar normalmente ?
<shallwe> ubuntu 14.04 LTS 32bit
<shallwe> sim
<shallwe> é pra funcionar
<shallwe> agora se quer algo mais leve e funcionar
<shallwe> instala o xubuntu
<gilson> cara vc está em que lugar do mundo ?
<shallwe> esse é mais leve ainda
<jefferson_> é a primeira vez que entro qui tô meio perdido!!!
<gilson> xubuntu onde baixo este ?
<RickRSS> Qual encode eu uso pra aparecer os acentos?  Utf 8?
<shallwe> gilson, https://www.google.com.br/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CB4QFjAAahUKEwiNhvCCqMLHAhXEfpAKHXIqAa8&url=http%3A%2F%2Fxubuntu.org%2F&ei=j13bVc2CE8T9wQTy1IT4Cg&usg=AFQjCNEN6ck0zieLEWUAOOvETuT5zukstw&sig2=V61oBlLYfYrOHIuHM1yMww
<shallwe> ops
<shallwe> xubuntu.org
<shallwe> tb baixa a versão 14.04 32bit
<jefferson_> isso vale pra mim ??
<jefferson_> xubuntu?
<gilson> ta em portugues ?
<gilson> o xumbutu ?
<shallwe> é pro gilson
<jefferson_> ha ta!!!! valeu!
<shallwe> gilson, vc escolhe a linguagem na hora de instalar
<jefferson_> você pode me ajudar  Shallwe?
<shallwe> RickRSS, a princípio sim
<gilson> ata igual o ubuntu
<gilson> sei como fazer
<shallwe> jefferson_, cara não sei como fazer isso tenho que pesquisar e não tenho tempo agora, talvez alguem te ajude, aguenta ai
<jefferson_> ok amigo, desde de já agradeço!
<jefferson_> alguem pode me ajudar?
<jefferson_> é só um tutrorial de como deixar o ubuntu com a parencia do mac
<gilson> obrigado ?
<gilson> valeu amigo já estou baixando aqui
<shallwe> tranquilo
<gilson> vc está onde amigo ?
<jefferson_> ??
<Rudolf> apressado
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<shallwe> boas tarde
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<shallwe> tranquilo :)
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve :)
<mirqui> quais são as novas?
<shallwe> eu tenho uma dúvida: pq nesses seriados de power rangers eles só usam o golpe especial no final? nao seria mais fácil usar direto e acabar com a luta?
<mirqui> estratégia :)
<shallwe> kkkk
<mirqui> um inimigo cansado , é mais fácil de ser dominado :)
<Brillo> Isto foi muito profundo
<Brillo> Só lembrando, não podemos conversar sobre coisas que não envolvam computação
<Brillo> Ordens do hggdh.
<mirqui> sim , o irc é específico
<mirqui> vez por outra se pira na batatinha ,
<mirqui> mas é mais para tirar dúvidas
<Brillo> Mas todo mundo gosta de sexo, não vejo motivos para não acrescentar a lista.
<mirqui> ahaha que tem a ver power ranger com sexo?
<Brillo> Não sei, só foi um comentário a respeito da lista de assuntos permitidos.
<mirqui> o hggdh é o mediador
<mirqui> tem papos nada a ver , não acrescentam nada
<mirqui> e ainda mais num irc específico
<Brillo> Isto é relativo, teoricamente tudo tem a acrescentar,mesmo que nada.
<mirqui> nada , acrescenta nada = nada
<Brillo> Boa, mas não deixa de acrescentar.
<liberie> caramba hoje o pessoal aqui ta viajando
<liberie> total
<mirqui> muitas cafeína ahaha
<mirqui> ou iogurte estragado ahaha
<shallwe> melhor que iogurte ou café é olhar capitão américa de 1990 :) no youtube
<Brillo> Capitão América ™ *
<shallwe> Brillo, :)
<Brillo> shallwe: :)
<shallwe> ele tem um A no meio da testa kkkk
 * Brillo slaps shallwe around a bit with a large fishbot
<Brillo> Hahahah
<barna> Rudolf, camarada, só pra te dar um feedback, sobre não estar acessando serviços google no ubuntu + gvt, que vc me ajudou esses dias, é a gvt bloqueando mesmo, usando vpn e dns 4.2.2.1 | 4.2.2.2 voltou a funcionar de boas.
<Brillo> barna: Mas será que existe um motivo específico para terem feito isto?
<barna> Brillo, f..... com usuarios de software livre?
<mirqui> não acredito barna , os servidores deles devem rodar linux
<mirqui> tando os da gvt como os da google
<mirqui> carasquear quem usa software livre para eles éw perda de tempo
<mirqui> e tempo é dinheiro ahaha
<barna> bom, aki em bh, TODOS os usuarios de ubuntu (e derivados), debian e opensuse não conseguem acessar absolutamente nenhum serviço google (drive, gmail, youtube etc.....) esse fim de semana foram mais de 20 maquinas que "arrumei"
<mirqui> ??
<barna> na GVT, na velox e cia entra de boa.
<mirqui> eu uso google crome e uso youtube direto
<barna> mirqui, em Belo Horizonte + GVT?
<mirqui> não tive problemas , e uso ubuntu
<mirqui> não sul
<barna> pode ser algo local, aki em BH ta endemico, passo o dia todo ajudando as galeras aki, o zenmate ta ajudando bastante. qualquer newuser instala a extensão e volta a ter acesso.
<mirqui> haaa , pode ser o proxy
<mirqui> mas da crhomium
<mirqui> ele da conflito com o provedor
<mirqui> e da conflito com o firewall
<barna> vei, me explica, já foram mais de 50 maquinas! usando icewesel, firefox, chrome, chromiun. en distro ubuntu, debian e opensuse.
<barna> em tudo quanto é lugar da cidade diferente. ligados por cabe e wifi.
<mirqui> com , com o firefox numca usei o proxy
<mirqui> já aconteceu comigo
<barna> ai vc mete o zenmate e tudo volta a funcionar!
<mirqui> de travar tudo , ai desistalei o chrome
<barna> tudo funciona lindamente, menos os serviços google.
<mirqui> desisntalei as extenções , dei um sudo apt-get autoremove
<mirqui> e voltou a funcionar
<mirqui> sem dizer que dá complicação no email tbm
<mirqui> o proxy manda vc para um servidor norteamericano
<mirqui> e vc tem que acertar todas as contas de email ,
<mirqui> pq eles te perguntam se foi vc que acessou a conta de outro pais
<Brillo> Alguém já leu o livro "Organização estruturada de computadores" do Tanenbaum ?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<edenc> shallwe: esse lance dos Power Rangers usarem o golpe fatal no final se chama "Deus Ex Machina"
<edenc> É um recurso bastante utilizado em roteiros pra TV e Filmes
<Brillo> Hahahah
<edenc> Tipo em Indiana Jones e Os Caçadores da Arca Perdida, ele passa o filme inteiro tentando impedir que os nazistas peguem a arca. No final das contas ele não consegue, eles abrem a arca e a arca mata todo mundo.
<edenc> Ou seja, o Indiana Jones é inútil, os nazistas iam todos morrer de qualquer forma :P
<Brillo> Me lembro da sensação que esta cena me causou quando criança
<edenc> http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Franchise/PowerRangers
<edenc> Uma listinha de "coisas" que tem no power rangers ^
<Brillo> Não acredito que alguém gastou seu tempo escrevendo isto
<edenc> Brillo: isso é muito útil, acredite
<edenc> Tem uma wiki inteira, sobre tudo
<Brillo> Para se prevenir caso ocorra um ataque extraterrestre ?
<Brillo> Hahahah
<edenc> Não, pra ajudar no processo de escrever roteiros
<astroo-> nao gozes que 1 "astraunata" da nasa disse este mes que os ets evitaram 1 guerra atomica ca
<Brillo> edenc: realmente, não havia pensado nisto
<Brillo> astroo-: Não é porque é da NASA que o cara sabe o que está falando   :p
<astroo-> ja sao 2 "astraunatas"
<c00z> boa noite povo
<Rudolf> c00z: e ae
<c00z> Rudolf, e ai brother...tranquilo?
<Rudolf> supimpa
<astroo-> ola
<c00z> opa astro...^^
<Brillo> Olá.
<DeLonge> Rudolf pode pvt 1 min?
<Rudolf> DeLonge: não aceito pvt
<Rudolf> DeLonge: se quiser, pergunte aqui
<DeLonge> ty
<Rudolf> DeLonge: ou no #linuxajuda
<shallwe> ubuntu começou em que versão?  na 6.04?
<Brillo> 4.10 ?
<shallwe> Brillo, não tenho certeza
<Brillo> Eu acho que tenho
<Brillo> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<shallwe> verdade
<shallwe> achei
<shallwe> é
<shallwe> 2004
<Rudolf> shallwe: deus me livre hein!
<Brillo> Mas por que você quer saber sobre isto ?
<shallwe> Rudolf, hahaha deixe eu ser feliz e lembrar dos bons tempos
<shallwe> pra ver se a galera ta pro dentro ué
<Brillo> É uma forma de protesto por não podermos falar sobre trançsas ?
<shallwe> teve ubuntu 6.06 wtf
<Rudolf> só não teve 6.66
<Rudolf> 18:58 oOo ircname   : 177.134.146.18 - http://webchat.freenode.net
<Rudolf> que delícia
<shallwe> eu lembro que eu pedi os cds e eles mandavam mesmo, chegava via correios
<Brillo> Hahahah
<Rudolf> credo
<Rudolf> tática terrorista da aol
<shallwe> e tinha o ubuntu pra notebook agora não lembro o nome
<shallwe> no qual usava unity? e virou o padrão certo?
<shallwe> caracas esse ubuntu remix existe até hoje hahahah eu nem sabia
<Brillo> Com "existe" você quis dizer "é mantido" ?
<Rudolf> hueheiuheiheiu
<Rudolf> Brillo: sábias palavras
<shallwe> Brillo, eu me empolguei hahaha isso mesmo, tem versões atuais com ele
<DeLonge> tenho os cds do 6.06 na gaveta ainda
<shallwe> cara olha o teste do maluco "Unity VS Xfce : Left 4 Dead 2 on Ubuntu 14.04"
<DeLonge> eauheaue
<Rudolf> shallwe: ter a iso no diretório é diferente de ser atualizável
<shallwe> o resultado foi a mesma velocidade e FPS pros 2 kkkk, que dúvida
<shallwe> cara esse ubuntu mini remix é o mesmo ubuntu a única diferença que notei é que lançador abre a tela toda
<RickRSS> Tenho cd da 10.04 eles mandaram..  Pra mim foi o melhor Ubuntu com gnome 2 ainda
<RickRSS> Uso ate hj o cd pra resolver problemas
<shallwe> essa é uma das vantagens, cd do ubuntu nunca fica velho :)
<shallwe> a não ser que seu pc não tenho drive de dvd :(
<RickRSS> Sim restaurar grub e copiar arquivos
<Rudolf> prefiro systemrescuecd
<RickRSS> Pra imagem eu uso akele redo backup
<RickRSS> Mto bom
<RickRSS> Baseado nesse mesmo ubuntu
<RickRSS> Bah por o pen drive bootavel as vezes eh um saco.. Se o micro tem drive vamos de cd mesmo
<edson> hey
<Rudolf> edson: how
<edson> por favor me ajudeem
<edson> sou novo aqui... como faço pra conectar o wifi
<astroo-> ola
<edson> não sei nada aqui
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<edson> vlw
<Brillo> Como assim ?
<Rudolf> edson: sabe usar o google?
<Rudolf> edson: "ubuntu connect wifi"
<edson> o minha rede wifi não aparece pra digitar a senha
<Rudolf> devem existir vários "comofas"
<edson> vlw
<edson> ok
 * Saulo (back) Inativo por mais de 20 minutos (time: 14m e 33s)
 * Saulo (away) not here.
#ubuntu-br 2015-08-25
<lorival> olá, boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<lorival> meu pc na inicialização está aparecendo, antes da tela do ubuntu: [     1.044521] ACPI probe failed.
<lorival> starting version 219
<lorival> o q seria?
<lorival> alguém pode me ajudar?
<astroo-> diz que versao tens
<Rudolf> lorival: detecção acpi do seu notebook está falhando para algum hardware
<lorival> o 14.10
<Rudolf> lorival: coloque a saída do dmesg em algum pastebin, talvez seja possível verificar qual dispositivo está de zoeira com vc
<lorival> começou a aparecer faz algum pouco tempo... no máx dois meses
<lorival> ops, desculpe, versão 15.04 tava na dúvida... hehehe
<lorival> rudolf, como faço essa parada da saída q vc falou?
<Rudolf> lorival: abre um terminal
<Rudolf> lorival: digite dmesg
<lorival> ah, foi
<lorival> já vou colocar
<Rudolf> no aguardo
<lorival> http://pastebin.com/zMtSzJCN
<lorival> pronto...
<lorival> veja aí por favor
<Rudolf> [    0.233801] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored
<lorival> é o problema?
<Rudolf> é o sintoma
<Rudolf> lorival: pergunta, você atualizou kernel recentemente?
<lorival> humm, legal...
<lorival> vc sabe como solucionar?
<Rudolf> lorival: você atualizou kernel recentemente?
<lorival> as atualizações o pc tem feito por ele mesmo... só q eu falei p/ meu amigo desse problema, ele mandou atualizar o grub, alguma coisa desse tipo
<lorival> aí eu digitei aqui grub, e ñ tava instalado
<lorival> ñ, ñ atualizei ñ
<Rudolf> lorival: bom, não tem como você ter este problema "aparecer" do nada sem ter atualizado o kernel ou algum driver importante
<Rudolf> lorival: o bug, é relatado quanto ao consumo de energia do processador
<Rudolf> lorival: mas, não há o que ser feito
<Rudolf> lorival: além da mensagem que você vê, acontece algo mais?
<lorival> humm entendi, pode ter sido alguma coisa q fiz e ñ me lembre...
<Rudolf> lorival: quanto ao grub, você deve ter ele instalado sim, se não vc não entrava no linux
<lorival> bom... fora isso, tem só um problema q creio q seja de hardware, o led q sinaliza bateria carregando vez ou outra ficava piscando com a cor laranja, agora tá direto
<lorival> toda vez q ligo o pc...
<lorival> humm entendi... então ñ sei o q foi... digitei grub no terminal ele falou p/ fazer: sudo apt-get install grub.... pelo q vi tinha algumas coisas a serem removidas, outras atualizadas...
<Rudolf> lorival: lhe sugiro estudar melhor o que está fazendo
<Rudolf> lorival: tu pode perder o acesso à máquina
<lorival> hm... ver melhor o q? :/
<lorival> vixe... isso é ruim...
<lorival> esse negócio do led falei com alguém q vem estudando na área de informática, qnd apareceu, era como disse, as vezes aparecia -  aí ñ apareceu qnd passei o pc
<lorival> agora tá direto... aí falei ontem com a mesma pessoa, ela falou q pode ser um problema na memória RAM ou placa mãe...
<Rudolf> lorival: ummm
<Rudolf> lorival: não creio que seja ram ou placa mãe
<lorival> acha q pode ser o q?
<Rudolf> lorival: tá mais para atualização de driver
<lorival> pelo programa do ubuntu a bateria tem 25% de capacidade, seria isso?
<Rudolf> lorival: digita acpi no terminal
<Rudolf> o que aparece?
<Rudolf> Battery 0: Unknown, 97%
<Rudolf> algo deste tipo?
<lorival> tentei atualizar drive, pelo site da dell - meu pc é essa marca, mas ñ consegui...
<lorival> certo
<Rudolf> lorival: ubuntu não é windows cara
<lorival> fala q ñ está instalado
<lorival> hehehe foi o q pensei...
<Rudolf> lorival: dell ou qualquer outra marca caga e anda para linux
<lorival> o pc veio com o win7
<Rudolf> lorival: em sua grande maioria
<Rudolf> lorival: instale o acpi
<lorival> tô ligado.... tava olhando a loja on e tem uns lá q vem com o ubuntu
<lorival> certo
<Rudolf> lorival: e verifique se ele detecta  a sua bateria
<lorival> tá
<lorival> ele serve só p/ isso?
<lorival> terminou de instalar, faz o q?
<Rudolf> acpi
<lorival> Battery 0: Charging, 85%, 00:16:34 until charged
<lorival> apareceu isso
<Rudolf> lorival: então a detecção da sua bateria está ok
<Rudolf> lorival: o problema seria só no led
<Rudolf> lorival: desencana
<Rudolf> lorival: suporte a acpi/consumo de energia no linux não é lá grandes coisas
<lorival> kkk então só o led q tá com defeito?
<Rudolf> lorival: não, o suporte ao led está
<Rudolf> lorival: seu led deve funcionar normalmente no windows
<lorival> ñ... essa parada ficou assim qnd tava com win ainda
<lorival> coloquei o ubuntu faz alguns meses ainda
<lorival> isso já tem tempo, mas como disse qnd apareceu era pouco frequente
<lorival> ficou frequente nesse fds
<lorival> e o problema inicial ñ tem solução né?
<Rudolf> lorival: aff
<Rudolf> lorival: então sim, seu led foi pro saco
<Rudolf> lorival: você não disse que já estava assim no windows
<lorival> é, é q eu ñ tinha especificado qnd tinha colocado o ubuntu, hehehe foi mals...
<lorival> ah... a duas semanas atrás, tentei seguir os passos de um vídeo p/ bootar o pen aí acabei instalando algo q ñ consigo tirar, é o MEGAsync, sabe como tirar?
<lorival> parece q ele ñ fica instalado, sei lá...
<Rudolf> não sei do que se trata
<Rudolf> lorival: faz o inverso do video
<lorival> ahh entendi... certo
<lorival> ah, e esse 85% do acpi significa o q?
<Rudolf> lorival: bateria em 85%
<lorival> ah sim...
<lorival> vlw pela ajuda
<lorival> boa noite
<astroo-> atete
<Rudolf> lorival: heil hydra!
<lorival> kkk
<sammy> qual o melhor editor de textos para ubuntu?
<Rudolf> sammy: para linux
<toter> bancando o chato... heil, na verdade, se escreve "hail"
<Rudolf> toter: nops
<Rudolf> toter: também achei que fosse
<toter> Rudolf: Caso esteja se referindo ao filme, o "hail" é em inglês
<Rudolf> toter: não estou me referindo ao filme
<toter> Caso esteja se referindo ao ex-ditador nazista, em alemão, é "heil"
<Rudolf> toter: exato
<toter> Vc. então misturou o filme com o real então? Não entendi
<Rudolf> toter: e faz diferença para você?
<toter> então 2 vezes :P
<toter> Rudolf: Ops... Não precisa ficar nervoso somente pelo fato de estar errado...
<Rudolf> ok
<Rudolf> toter: você está certo
<Rudolf> toter: fim de papo
<Rudolf> toter: heil hydra!
<toter> Se bem que é uma boa idéia para um novo filme... O ditador alemão no mundo marvel, hehehe...
<toter> sammy: depende do que vc. está interessado em fazer... Já testou o LibreOffice?
<Rudolf> sammy: texstudio, kate
<lobsjoo> oi
<astroo-> ola
<lobsjoo> estou começando na vida de linux estou baixando agora, alguma dica para começar?
<astroo-> usa o livecd do ubuntu sem instalar para ver se tudo corre bem
<elisboa> dia
<Guest74525> bom dia, gostaria de informações sobre Ubuntu, hoje trabalho com o windows e gostaria de estar mudando para Linux, a funcionalidade é a mesma?
<AsFelix> Guest74525: depende para o que você utiliza o Windows
<AsFelix> Guest74525: se for para jogos já digo que não, pois mesmo o Linux contendo muitos jogos, estes são diferentes do Windows
<AsFelix> Guest74525: para programação, trabalho com redes de computadores ou mesmo para usuários normais que só vão navegar na internet, trabalhar com documentos e usar mensageiros sim, a funcionalidade é a mesma ou até melhor
<AsFelix> Guest74525: apesar de o Linux não ter o Microsoft Office, que muita gente sente falta
<AsFelix> Guest74525: mas o Libreoffice é tão bom quanto, sendo apenas necessária a devida adaptação do usuário
<elisboa> Guest74525: bom dia
<elisboa> Guest74525: quanto à funcionalidade ser a mesma, podemos assumir que sim, ao menos inicialmente.
<elisboa> Claro que existem diferenças, e dependendo da sua necessidade, pode não te atender.
<elisboa> A vantagem é que você pode experimentar o sistema sem instalá-lo.
<Guest74525> ok, sou somente usuario, trabalho no comercial, utilizo muito o outlook e office, como word e exccel, temos também o project
<Guest74525> como nao tenho software original, quero eliminar esta pendencia e partir para algo novo
<elisboa> Guest74525: não se engane, você vai sentir falta de muitos recursos no Office do Linux, seja o OpenOffice ou o LibreOffice. Mas dependendo das suas necessidades, você conseguirá contornar numa boa.
<elisboa> Para e-mail, sugiro que dê uma olhada no Evolution. Seria um dos equivalentes ao Outlook
<elisboa> Para gerenciamento de projetos, não me lembro mas sei que tem aplicação para isso também.
<Guest74525> voce poderia me enviar um CD ?
<Rudolf> kkkk
<CyberWorld> oloko ehuehuheu
<Guest74525> aonde posso solicitar um CD ?
<CyberWorld> http://ubuntu-br.org/
<CyberWorld> recomendo download por torrent
<Guest74525> o Linux funciona bem em rede corporativa windows
<CyberWorld> sabendo fazer as configurações sim
<CyberWorld> disso você precisa fazer o download do SAMBA e configurar conforme a sua necessidade
<Guest74525> ok, grato
<Rudolf> Guest74525: recomendo que você conheça linux
<Rudolf> Guest74525: antes de sair batendo cabeça
<Rudolf> Guest74525: estude: www.guiafoca.org
<Rudolf> Guest74525: você precisa saber o que é mas principalmente o que não é linux
<Rudolf> Guest74525: começando por samba, não é trivial
<Rudolf> Guest74525: e as vezes você resolve utilizando apenas cifs
<faelz> O Samba utiliza CIFS
<faelz> cifs não é ferramenta, é protocolo
<Rudolf> faelz: mas você pode montar uma partição compartilhada
<Rudolf> faelz: sem precisar configurar o samba
<Rudolf> faelz: apenas com as credenciais do dominio
<faelz> Pq o mount tem suporte a cifs através do cifs.util
<Rudolf> por isso
<faelz> Mas a ferramenta é o mount que usa o protocolo CIFS
<Rudolf> e?
<Rudolf> ele estudando não vai perceber isso?
<Rudolf> eu hein!
<CyberWorld> vocês estão complicando a vida do cara relaxem e deixe ele desfrutar do S.O
<faelz> Acho que vai, vc que não percebeu
<Rudolf> CyberWorld: só estou apontando o caminho das pedras
<Rudolf> faelz: vai dar meia-hora de bunda vai
<Rudolf> cara chato meu
<CyberWorld> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<faelz> faelz, fica a vontade que vc tá mais acostumado
<Rudolf> bemdito /ignore
<faelz> hahuahuauha
<CyberWorld> Blz vou assistir Mr.Robot qualquer coisa gritem ou gemem tanto faz kkkk
<faelz> CyberWorld: aí não é comigo
<shallwe> bom dia manolada
<shallwe> incrível como cada dia mais eu vejo que acabamos fazendo quase tudo no browser :) desde o irc até documentos no google drive onedrive, e melhor tudo de graça
<Rudolf> shallwe: está aí chrome os que não te deixa mentir
<Rudolf> shallwe: eu particularmente não gosto
<Rudolf> shallwe: mas, parece que é o futuro
<CyberWorld> Rudolf: mds cara chrome isso é um navegador ou uma ameba comedora de RAM?
<shallwe> Rudolf: pois é tem o google chrome né
<shallwe> ops errei
<shallwe> chrome book
<Rudolf> CyberWorld: estou falando do Sistema Operacional do google
<Rudolf> CyberWorld: dizem que ele é leve até
<Rudolf> nunca usei
<shallwe> verdade o que nunca me fez usar foi que ele é tudo online então...
<shallwe> se vc sai pra rua já era kkk
<CyberWorld> Rudolf: ha só, ja ouvi falar nunca testei tb não ate hoje só ultilizei linux e de windows só o windows 10 q to vendo as falhas q sao muitas ehuehue
<shallwe> CyberWorld: não fala mal do windows 10 cara, eu to usando ele agora pra fazer uns trabalhos :( ai logo mais vou pro meu querido xubuntu terminar outro trabalho
<CyberWorld> shallwe: tipo n to falando mal tanto assim você que ta usando sabe q ele ta cheio de falhas, porém não o culpo ele ainda n é um versao estavel
<shallwe> CyberWorld: :) não posso discutir aqui, mas não sei que falhas estas a falar, talvez segurança, pois pra mim o sistema nunca travou nem nada
<shallwe> acho que depende do hardware
<elisboa> eu ri do "ameba comedora de RM"
<elisboa> ops, RAM
<shallwe> elisboa: isso depende, ele come Ram pq muitas pessoas enchem ele de plugin
<shallwe> fora isso nem tanto
<CyberWorld> shallwe: sao erro em execução de alguns programas mais fora isso, pra jogos ele é bom
<shallwe> eu uso o Midori bem leve e bom
<shallwe> CyberWorld: a bom deve ser incompatibilidade, aí sim isso até arrumar demora, sorte que meus programas que preciso funcionam :) já que atualizei de graça então ta valendo kkkk
<shallwe> pois tinha um 7 starter original
<CyberWorld> shallwe: eu tinha o 8.1 home ai só atualizei eheueu
<shallwe> hoje em dia de graça até injeção na testa
<shallwe> e pior que é só pq uso corel draw que nao funciona no linux pelo wine
<shallwe> e no note ele é muito fraco pra instalar uma virtualbox com windows pouca ram
<CyberWorld> é tenso eu uso o Photoshop ai fica pesado pelo wine ele roda mais fica dando umas travada...
<shallwe> maledetos clientes que não largam esse corel kkk, se fosse ilustrator ele roda de boa no wine
<elisboa> pois é
<shallwe> só pra ti ter uma ideia esse corel draw é tão odiado que nem tem mais pra mac kk parou na versão 11 pra mac, e agora ta na 17 pra windows
<shallwe> e versões anteriores rodam no wine tipo a 14, só que claro como a maioria do brasileiro acha que é só baixar e instalar ou pedir pro amigo, ai o cara vai lá e instala a última versão de corel
<shallwe> e to la eu que tento fazer o certo e assino essa porcaria mensalmente, sorte que não é caro
<Rudolf> shallwe: paga qto?
<shallwe> 70 reais eu acho
<shallwe> é um valor bem bom comparado com o que eu ganho com ele claro
<CyberWorld> 70 reais é o deposito de 20 dolares no poker stars e vc tem chance ainda de triplicar seu dinheiro
<CyberWorld> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<shallwe> CyberWorld: hahahaha sei não, não confio nesses jogos online
<shallwe> prefiro quadruplicar meu dinheiro no trabalho mesmo
<CyberWorld> shallwe: eu garanto se você for bom vc consegue dinheiro, amigo meu semana passada ganhou um torneio de 9 mil dolares q deu uns 37 mil reais
<shallwe> CyberWorld: pior que nunca fui bom em jogos :( levo uma surra quando jogo street fighter com meu sobrinho
<CyberWorld> shallwe: é igual fazer stream pra jogos, se vc investir bem vc tem um lucro alto
<CyberWorld> shallwe: ai é mal então melhor ganhar dinheiro com conhecimentos mesmo kkk
<Rudolf> huehieuheiuhe
<shallwe> CyberWorld: isso sim, mas isso vai contra meus princípios, não acho gratificante vc ganhar dinheiro facil assim :)
<Rudolf> engraçado que jogo dá mais dinheiro que trabalho
<Rudolf> e ainda tem gente que acha que jogo é trabalho
<shallwe> Rudolf: pior kkkkk
<Rudolf> mas trabalho você constroi algo
<Rudolf> jogo não constroi nada
<CyberWorld> shallwe: n diria facil, tem muita gente, é como testar seu conhecimentos ou tecnicas com metade de um pais ou seja ou vc é bom ou vc n é
<shallwe> Rudolf: é a vida de um mundo capitalista, tudo é dinheiro
<Rudolf> shallwe: capitalismo não tem muito a ver com os valores distorcidos
<Rudolf> shallwe: é índole humana mesmo
<Rudolf> shallwe: caminho mais fácil
<Rudolf> shallwe: ou que brilha mais
<CyberWorld> na verdade é a era digital tudo relacionado a informatica ou tecnologia da dinheiro, hoje em dia as areas q pagam bem é mais informatica
<shallwe> ta certo, mas jogo não pode ser considerado um trabalho árduo
<CyberWorld> ha cara depende de como vc considera oq é um trabalho árduo
<shallwe> eu sempre quis fazer alo diferente, mas cá estou eu trabalhando desde os 16 em informática :)
<shallwe> algo
<CyberWorld> supomos que o futebol é um trabalhor árduo, ta milhões, é um tipo de jogo e você n precisa estudar só ter tecnicas
<Rudolf> médico estuda 10 anos e não ganha o tanto que um jogador de futebol ganha
<shallwe> CyberWorld: sim, mas eu prezo muito pela intelectualidade :)
<Rudolf> engenheiro constroi prédios, faz calculos se responsabilizando por milhares de vidas e não ganha o que ganha futebolistas
<Rudolf> ou artistas de filmes
<shallwe> meu maior medo é ficar louco hahahaha
<CyberWorld> sim e futebol é considerado um carreira, e você pra ser jogador n estuda a metade de um professor q dar aula de portugues
<Rudolf> CyberWorld: não estuda e não faz
<Rudolf> só corre atras da uma bola 2 ou 3 vezes por semana
<CyberWorld> pois é
<Rudolf> diverte as massas
<CyberWorld> por isso q eu digo, depende do que você considera um trabalhor árduo
<Rudolf> CyberWorld: não digo que é fácil, digo que é inutil
<Rudolf> jogar bola cansa
<Rudolf> é árduo
<Rudolf> mas é inútil
<shallwe> odeio futebol, não sei como vcs conseguem ficar 1h30min vendo homens suados correndo atras de uma bola hahahaha
<Rudolf> shallwe: já viu hugby (assim que escreve) feminino?
<Rudolf> heuheiuheiuheiuehihe
<Rudolf> fiu-fiu
<CyberWorld> odeio futebol tb, prefiro baskete ou hokei
<Rudolf> umas negona
<Rudolf> rapaz
<Rudolf> shallwe: tanto faz, futebol, NFL, NHL, cricket, voley, atletismo
<Rudolf> mesma merda
<shallwe> Rudolf: ainda não, já fiz trabalho pra um pessoal, mas não me aprofundei :)
<Rudolf> por que os caras não podem ganhar salário mínimo?
<CyberWorld> cara pq n tem jogos olimpicos de hackers, poderia dar milhoes
<CyberWorld> eu me increveria
<CyberWorld> para testar seus conhecimentos
<Rudolf> CyberWorld: quem disse que não tem
<Rudolf> CyberWorld: não com este nome
<Rudolf> CyberWorld: mas o que seria uma olímpiada de programação
<Rudolf> google summer of code
<Rudolf> codeorg
<shallwe> tem sim CyberWorld tem o League of Legends que te da milhoes :)
<Rudolf> mas não tem o glamour do "esporte acéfalo" por assim dizer
<shallwe> cara eu jogo esse jogo da hora hahahaha
<Rudolf> e disse que não joga
<Rudolf> huehieuheiheiueh
<Rudolf> mentiroooooooso
<shallwe> eu jogo nintendinho
<shallwe> e esse jogo
<shallwe> são os únicos :)
<CyberWorld> shallwe: ja ouviu falar de dota te dar milhoes tb, ultimo torneio mundial deu 17 milhoes de dolares
<shallwe> mas não é tanto assi só quando tenho tempo pra matar, mais com meu sobrinho que me enche o saco pra jogar ai acabo jogando hahahah
<Rudolf> shallwe: certo, certo
<shallwe> CyberWorld: eu conheço esse tal de dota, instalei uma vez mas faz tempo era do steam , usei ele pra testar no ubunutu
<shallwe> acho que foi um dos primeiros testes que fiz de jogo no ubuntu pela steam
<CyberWorld> Rodolf: esses cara que falam que n jogam mais quando vao na casa do amigo ja perguntam, que joguinho é esse que massa cara vou jogar tb
<shallwe> jogar todo mundo joga até minha patroa
<CyberWorld> shallwe: aqui no meu slackware funfa de boa sem trava nem treta, ele é mais jogado fora do brasil
<Rudolf> kkkkk
<shallwe> problema é que esse tipo de jogo ocupa muito tempo, vc joga isso e da uns 40 minutos 1h
<shallwe> se vc jogar 2 partidas já era, olha o tanto de tempo que vc perdeu kkkk
<CyberWorld> shallwe: pois é o dota 2 as partidas duram de 1 h a 1:30 é muito longo
<shallwe> e não adquiri nada de conhecimento a não ser um item novo que descobri hahahah
<CyberWorld> kkkkkkkkkkk, eu só me estresso
<CyberWorld> agora poker é bom
<shallwe> vou falar a verdade pra vcs, é que o mundo ficou muito fácil pra se viver :)
<shallwe> nem da pra comparar com 100 anos atras
<Rudolf> shallwe: depende de onde você vive
<Rudolf> shallwe: lembre-se do ISIS, BOKOHARAM, etc, etc
<CyberWorld> no poker aprendia fazer analize de perfil e analize rapida de alguns script
<shallwe> Rudolf: no mundo em geral eu falo
<shallwe> mas ai é um assunto muito extenso e cansativo
<shallwe> e bem off topic :)
<Rudolf> shallwe: eu ainda discordo
<shallwe> CyberWorld: poker é legal eu jogava no celular
<Rudolf> shallwe: mundo em geral faltando água
<Rudolf> shallwe: planeta entrando em colapso
<shallwe> Rudolf: vc esta falando em 10% da população
<Rudolf> shallwe: tá bem informado hein
<Rudolf> kkkkk
<Rudolf> nem discuto mais
<shallwe> :)
<Rudolf> vida longa e próspera
<shallwe> só pelo fato de nos vivermos 75 anos média já é um grande avanço
<CyberWorld> mosso pq vcs tao brigando a bolsa da china caiu e as lojas de 1,99 seram de 9,99 e vcs brigando com ISIS, BOKOHARAM
<CyberWorld> onde q eu vou comprar os presentes dos meus sobrinhos agora?
<CyberWorld> kkkkkkkkkkk
<shallwe> kkkk sei lá
<Rudolf> CyberWorld: lojas aqui da fronteira
<shallwe> o Rudolf que disse que a vida ta ruim
<Rudolf> CyberWorld: dolar em 3.88
<Rudolf> shallwe: não disse que a vida está ruim
<Rudolf> shallwe: disse que a vida humana não pode ser generalizada como um mundo dos sonhos
<CyberWorld> velho eu moro no df a fronteira fica distante
<Rudolf> shallwe: a internet malemá abrange 50% da população mundial
<shallwe> Rudolf: claro nem tudo é flores
<Rudolf> tanto faz
<Rudolf> o mundo que vá a merda
<Rudolf> todos dormindo ainda
<shallwe> mas no geral já evoluimos e muito e isso melhora bastante a nossa vida
<Rudolf> quando acordarem vai ser tarde
<Rudolf> shallwe: discordo, mas foda-se.
<shallwe> de uma coisa eu tenho certeza, eu não vou querer ter filhos kkkk acho que a nossa geração é a última vivendo assim
<Rudolf> estudar
<shallwe> Rudolf: hahahaha, ta bom ta bom, bom estudo :) e eu vou trabalhar
<CyberWorld> assistindo MR. ROBOT AINDA kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<shallwe> CyberWorld: tenho até medo de perguntar o que é isso
<CyberWorld> shallwe: seriado de hackers é legal recomendo, eles só usam linux ja é um ponto forte kkkkkkk
<shallwe> só espero que eles usem mouse e nçao façam de conta que estão batendo no teclado huahuahua
<CyberWorld> shallwe: que nada aparece eles ate digitando os comandos kkkkkkk
<RickRSS> Bom dia
<Jefferson_> bom dia!
<Jefferson_> depois de instalar o ubuntu e baixar as atualizações eu preciso instalar os drives do meu notebook?
<dlight> Jefferson_, é provável que a única coisa a instalar, se for, é o driver de vídeo
<dlight> o Ubuntu já vem com todos os drivers. antigamente existia um caso ou outro de você ter que instalar driver do WiFi e tal mas hoje em dia acho que só a placa de vídeo mesmo
<dlight> mas eu acho que o Ubuntu mostra um popup dizendo que existem drivers proprietários que podem ser instalados, e se você clica pra instalar ele já faz tudo
<RickRSS> Placa de video sempre eh problema..  Wifi antigamente tb era mta dor de cabeça
<shallwe> RickRSS: depende da placa de vídeo, eu tenho uma ati onboard e funciona certinho
<shallwe> só nao testei ainda se ta acelerando
<shallwe> mas rodou emulador de nintendo na boa :)
<Jefferson_> muito obrigado amigo
<Rudolf> Jefferson_: só tenha em mente que o processo de instalação não é o mesmo do windows
<Fulano_> hey!
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Jefferson_> e como é?
<Mineiro> Boa tarde. Esta aparecendo no terminal repository erro como posso arrumar?
<mirqui> sudo apt-get install -f
<mirqui> e vc acerta os pacotes quebrados
<Mineiro> sudo add-apt-repository
<mirqui> opa , é isso :)
<Mineiro> Tento instalar o programa fala que não existe
<Pact0> Olá, eu tenho o Windows 10 em um not e instalei o Ubuntu, só que não da dual boot entra direto no windows, alguem pode me ajudar pf
<mirqui> é o eufi
<Mineiro> que eu to tentando instalar?
<mirqui> vc consegiu instalar o ubuntu ?
<Pact0> ja entrei na BIOS  e não tenho nenhuma opção sobre isso
<mirqui> é o bootsecury
<mirqui> ele trata o ubuntu como problema de segurança
<Pact0> sim consegui instalar o Ubuntu normal, tbm não tem essa opção de boot secure
<mirqui> huee , e não assessas o ubuntu ?
<Pact0> não
<Pact0> Vlw ae, vou deixar só um SO mesmo
<liberie> i ae
<mirqui> blza :)
<toter> liberie: Boa noite... Como está o clima por aí na Europa? E a internet de 100 Mbps?
<liberie> toter: acho que deves estar com lag
<liberie> mudei de volta para o BR em 2012
<liberie> kkk
<liberie> estou em SP desde 2014
<toter> liberie: Conversamos pela última vez há 4 anos atrás... Peço desculpas
<toter> Estou desatualizado
<liberie> tudo tranquilo
<liberie> ?
<liberie> não esquenta
<liberie> e que muita coisa muda
<toter> Planos para voltar? O que está achando do país?
<liberie> cara assim o mercado de TI esta aquecido mesmo com crise e dificil se achar profissionais
<liberie> muitos saem na crise e o pais quem perde com isso pois quem saiu so volta depois de MUITOS muitos anos normalmente
<liberie> e o que fica .......
<toter> observação interessante... Bom saber que o mercado de TI por aqui está aquecido...
<toter> Infelizmente... Para alguns profissionais...
<toter> o mercado estar aquecido, e a economia não... Realmente deixa de ser atraente
<toter> Além da experiência em morar no exterior
<toter> que, na minha opinião, não tem preço
<toter> Vc. morou lá na Suíça por quanto tempo?
<liberie> 05 a 12
<liberie> sobre economia a coisa esta feia
<toter> Entendo...
<liberie> mas com isso que se ajusta o mercado
<liberie> quer seja serviços , comercio e industria
<toter> Estou preocupado... O mercado de TI pode sofrer uma desaceleração devido à estagnação dessa nossa economia
<liberie> so fica quem tem base para aguentar o tranco e sabe se mover bem na turbulencia
<liberie> sim sim isso pode acontecer
<liberie> mas diferente por exemplo de um advogado recem formado (exemplo ok?)
<liberie> um profissional de TI pode se realocar la fora
<toter> bom, vc. tem uma vantagem... A qualquer momento, vc. pode sair novamente e ir trabalhar no exterior
<liberie> facilmente pois o mercado voltou a aquecer na europa e nos eua , alem de asia e oriente medio agora anda importando bastante mão de obra
<liberie> o que faz um recem formado sem ter historico em outras areas ai e complicado
<toter> creio que vc. vai precisar recorrer ao exterior, se a situação continuar do jeito que está
<toter> Uma outra solução é recorrer a concursos públicos, solução esta que estou levando a sério este ano
<toter> Fui em Brasília 2 vezes este mês para fazer provas... O volume de inscritos, meu deus...
<toter> Os salários são realmente tentadores
<toter> liberie: Mas... E a família? Esposa e filhos? Sentem saudades e pedem para voltar?
<liberie> eles quem pediram para voltar para ca
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<erickythierry> ola
<erickythierry> sou novo aqui
<astroo-> ola bem-vindo
<erickythierry> obrigado
<erickythierry> so tem brasileiro aqui?
<astroo-> neste momento talvez tirando eu
<Jefferson_> por favor alguem saber como instalo o drive da placa de video no STI  IS1462( SEMP THOSHIBA)?
<xGrind> erickythierry, o canal é brasileiro -> ubuntu-br
<erickythierry> ah. legal. entrei aqui meio que por acaso. kk
<erickythierry> mas gosto de grupos de discussão sobre tecnologia, e curto o ubuntu
<Jefferson_> TENHO TODOS OS DRIVE NO PENDRIVE PARA WINDOWS, MAIS OARA LINUX COMO FUNCIONA?
<erickythierry> acredito que precisa fazer o ubuntu procurar por drivers proprietarios do seu note na internet depois de instalar ele
<Jefferson_> qual a melhor maneira de pesquisar?
<erickythierry> vc ja instalou o ubuntu no note?
<Jefferson_> eu ja instalei o ubuntu 14.10 e baixei todas as atualizações..
<xGrind> Jefferson_, no ubuntu, procure por drives adicionais
<xGrind> acho que a versao 14.10 não é mais suportada
<Jefferson_> tem um  lugar la no ubuntu que mostrar o desenho de uma pplaquinha que diz drives
<Jefferson_> mais quando vou ver o que ta instralado, não tem nada
<xGrind> mas essa versão nao tem mais suporte. voce nao vai conseguir instalar as coisas do repositorio
<Jefferson_> desculpa a ignorancia, sou um novo usuario do ubuntu, mais como faço para instalar as coisas do repositorio?
<barna> Jefferson_, central de programas ubuntu
<toter> Jefferson_: Vc. já instalou ou está prestes a instalar? Se já instalou, qual é a placa de vídeo do seu laptop?
<Jefferson_> como devo procurar: por drives de video? ou outra coisa?
<Jefferson_> não lembro da placa de video, vou ver, mais acho que é ndvidea!!!!!
<barna> vai no dash (iniciar) e digita driver, vai aparecer "Drivers Adicionais" clica nele, se não aparecer nada é pq seu computador não precisa de drivers externos, o kernel já ta configurado.
<Jefferson_> estou querendo fazer por que não estou conseguindo mudar a aparencia do ubuntu para macbuntu!
<toter> Jefferson_: de acordo com o site http://bit.ly/1WQUYDu, a sua placa de vídeo é a VIA CHROME 9 HC IGP
<toter> Pesquise na net sobre a sua placa
<toter> Comece a sua pesquisa por aqui: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Aceleracao-3D/Via-Chrome-9-hc-IGP/
<toter> Jefferson_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<Jefferson_> muito obrigado companheiros
<barna> faz isso não toter, o post do viva o linux é de 2007, na época q usava xorg, se o Jefferson_ tentar mexer no xorg vai dar pau!
<xGrind> ubuntu nao usa xorg?
<Jefferson_> e agora?
<barna> xGrind, acho q desde de 2011 q (pelo que me consta) não, e/ou mudou drasticamente o sistema do xorg
<barna> Jefferson_, vc ta com um belo de um abaxi nas mãos!
<barna> Jefferson_, esse computador é de que ano?
<Jefferson_> eu só quero mudar a parencia para macbuntu
<xGrind> barna, ele esta usando ubuntu 14.10. nao tem mais suporte
<xGrind> não vai achar drivers, pq nao vai acessar o respositorio
<Jefferson_> esta usando e atualizei para o 15!
<xGrind> Jefferson_, recomendo usar a versao 14.04 q é mais estavel
<Jefferson_> não me lembro do ano do meu notebook, acho que faz uns 6 anos!
<barna> sim sim, mas tudo q eu pesquiso referente a esse computador vai atéeee 2010, a grande maioria é de 2005 a 2007
<Jefferson_> como baixar a versão 14.04?
<barna> Jefferson_, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<barna> meu receio é q esse computador como um todo não seja suportado pelos ubuntus mais novos!
<sandrossv> o.o
<Jefferson_> muito obrigado companheiros
<Rudolf> tuts tuts tuts
<daniel72-72> Boa noite, pessoal. Eu tenho o Ubuntu 14.10 instalado e recentemente eu comecei a receber notificações de que eu teria problemas de conexão se eu não atualizar para o 15. O 15 vai forçar meu harware? Valeu
<astroo-> ola
<barna> daniel72-72, provavelmente o mesmo q o 14.10
<daniel72-72> Valeu a atenção cara, muito obrigado
<barna> tamo ai pra ajudar
<daniel72-72> Vc conhece algum outro software que eria uma alternativa para o Yumi
<barna> daniel72-72, apt-get
<barna> daniel72-72, yumi é grafico ou console?
<daniel72-72> é para crian pen drive bootavel. O ubuntu já tem um !usb. Vou testar agora, valeu
#ubuntu-br 2015-08-26
<roberto_> boa noite pessoal
<astroo-> ola
<roberto_> Boa noite to com um problema de pendrive
<roberto_> tenho a maldita pasta .trash-1000
<roberto_> e nao consigo apagar a lazarenta nem  na bala... alguem sabe como dou fim nela?
<roberto_> sem formatar o pendrive claro
<shallwe> boa noite
<astroo-> shallwe  ola
<jeanlandim> roberto_, qual é o dono dela ?
<roberto_> ai q t'a...
<roberto_> formatei todos os 3 micros aqui
<roberto_> mas comprou fui kkkk
 * roberto_ jeanlandim desculpe a brincadeira kkk
<jeanlandim> ?
<roberto_> os arquivos estao como somente leitura.. porque fora "deletados" em um ubuntu q foi formatado
<roberto_> agora nao consigo tirar a propriedade de "somente leitura"
<barna> roberto_, sudo rm -rf /media/nome-do-usario/nome-do-pendrive/.trash-1000 , Tenha MUITO CUIDADO com esse comando!!!
<barna> roberto_, vc ja tentou esvaziar a lixeira?
<barna> roberto_, pra mudar a permissão de acesso é: sudo chmod 777 -R /caminho/da/pasta
<barna> esse comando vai dar permissão total a qualquer um
<roberto_> tentei...
<roberto_> o ideal 'e primeiro mudar a permissao cprretop?
<barna> seria mais seguro
<roberto_> ok vou tentar aqui
<roberto_> acho q vai demorar um bocado.. afinal sao uns 5Gb
<roberto_> era uma pasta com programas portáteis
<jeanlandim> roberto_
<jeanlandim> Dê uma listagem detalhada da pasta.
<jeanlandim> ls -ld .trash-100
<jeanlandim> ls -ld .trash-1000
<jeanlandim> E passe aqui para a gente.
<roberto_> ok
<roberto_> drwxr-xr-x 3 roberto roberto 8192 Abr  1  2012
<roberto_> isso depois de ter rodado  sudo chmod 777 -R /caminho/da/pasta
<roberto_> acho q vou apelar pro rm
<barna> é ta com permisão de leitura e execução só!
<barna> pode ser montagem somente leitura tb.
<roberto_> pois 'e... t'a possuido kkk
<jeanlandim> É mais provavel, que esteja montado com leitura só
<roberto_> hummm
<jeanlandim> pois você é o dono da pasta.
<roberto_> como altero isso
<roberto_> ?
<roberto_> vi agora o pendrive to ta assim
<jeanlandim> mount -o remount,rw /caminhodopendrive/
<roberto_> drwxr-xr-x 42 roberto roberto 24576 Dez 31  1969
<jeanlandim> Qual é o ponto de montagem do pendrive, roberto_?
<roberto_> drwxr-xr-x 42 roberto roberto 24576 Dez 31  1969
<jeanlandim> Não.. roberto_
<roberto_> depois de remontar
<jeanlandim> Sim. Mas aonde ele está montado?
<jeanlandim> Qual é o caminho?
<roberto_> ./media/roberto/URIOSTE-XV
<roberto_> ./media/roberto/URIOSTE-XVI
<jeanlandim> Qual deles?
<roberto_> o ultimo desculpe
<jeanlandim> faz o seguinte
<jeanlandim> digite no terminal
<jeanlandim> mount | grep "/media/roberto" e poste aqui
<jeanlandim> perdão
<jeanlandim> mount | grep "/media/roberto/URIOSTE-XVI"
<roberto_> /dev/sdb1 on /media/roberto/URIOSTE-XVI type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,uid=1000,gid=1000,fmask=0022,dmask=0022,codepage=437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,showexec,utf8,flush,errors=remount-ro,uhelper=udisks2)
<jeanlandim> Está como escrita e leitura
<jeanlandim> agora tente
<jeanlandim> rm -rfv /media/roberto/URIOSTE-XVI/.trash-1000
<roberto_> nao permite.. somente leitua
<roberto_> pode ser pau no pendrive>
<roberto_> ?
<roberto_> exemplo rm: não foi possível remover “/media/roberto/URIOSTE-XVI/.trash-1000/files/Portateis/PortableApps/PortableApps/SkypePortable - Cópia/Other/Source/launcher_license.txt”: Sistema de arquivos somente para leitura
<Seb_> ola. boa noite. meu pc ficou parado uns 3 anos e não me lembro da senha. nao posso atualizar nem fazer nada. como faço agora?
<astroo-> Seb_  ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Seb_> ok
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Jefferson> bom dia a todos !
<Jefferson> gostaria em saber se alguem tem algum tutorial para instalação de macbuntu no ubuntu 14.04?
<Jefferson> ???
<Jefferson> gostaria em saber se alguem tem algum tutorial para instalação de macbuntu no ubuntu 14.04?
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<amarelinho_EMO> mirqui: bom dia
<amarelinho_EMO> Jefferson: qual o seu Mac?
<Jefferson> minha maquina é STI IS 1462 (THOSHIBA) 32 bits
<Jefferson> tava com ubuntu 15 mais desistalei e instalei a versão 14.04..
<Jefferson> sou novo no sistema não praticamente nada
<Jefferson> não sei praticamente nada
<amarelinho_EMO> Jefferson: agora que vi, não conhecia o Macbuntu não.
<amarelinho_EMO> Jefferson: http://www.noobslab.com/2014/04/macbuntu-1404-pack-is-released.html
<amarelinho_EMO> Isso deve te ajudar.
<shallwe> bom dia, quarta-feira metade da semana :)
<Jefferson> valeu men
<shallwe> Jefferson: :) me lembrei agora de um desenho que eu olhei, tinha um cara que falava assim "men", esse desenhos japoneses muito doido
<shallwe> agora sim: Qt 5.5 adiciona novos módulos e amplia o suporte multiplataforma
<shallwe> eu não sei posso estar falando besteira, mas como eu vejo comentários várias releases de QT na internet, já do Gnome nem tanto
<shallwe> a comunidade deve ser maior vai saber né
<Jefferson> kkkkk, é isso!, valeu !
<shallwe> vou até testar aqui um live do kubuntu 14.04 e do 15.04 pra ver como fica no meu note
<Jefferson> qualquer coisa passa o bizu no meu email: jeffbackboy@gmail.com
<tuzin> ola / hello
<tuzin> okay :T
<shallwe> cara até que esse kubuntu 15.04 ta bem bom, funcionou mais rápido do que o ubuntu 15.04 no meu note, gostei
<shallwe> depois farei mais testes pesados pra comparar, pq estou usando o xubuntu e esse é super leve, mas eu sempre gostei mais de QT esse plasma 5 está fabuloso
<shallwe> puxa adorei o kubuntu 15.04 agora no teste da live, mas me desfazer do meu xubuntu que ta a 1 ano funcionando 100% kkk, maldição dessas distros que tem várias, a gente nunca sabe o que esolher
<shallwe> escolher
<shallwe> são tantas opções
<Elfon> shallwe: se não me engano, a única coisa que não tá redondo são os ícones tray, como skype e outros
<Elfon> shallwe: do resto tá muito show
<shallwe> Elfon, a bom, não cheguei ainda a testar tudo, mas eu gosto do kde, principalmente o 5 ficou bem limpo e prático
<Elfon> shallwe: eu tb uso kde
<Elfon> ainda não miguei pro 5... mas tenho numa vm aqui
<shallwe> eu curto gnome mas a coisa que me deixa cabreiro é que tudo é grande kkk, botoes, menus etc, eles exageram nisso, parece que é feito pra deficiente visual
<shallwe> já o kde não é tudo otimizado o espaço, eles aproveitam bem
<Elfon> shallwe: nesse ponto o kde é perfeito! tudo é personalizável
<Elfon> inclusive o descobridor muon tá ficando muito legal
<shallwe> sim e outra que eles estão expandindo bem, tem kde pra tudo quanto é lado kkk até pra windows, pra celular etc
<Elfon> sim...rodei o plasma tum tempo no windows...o ambiente gráfico
<Elfon> o kde é quas eum so inteiro :)
<Elfon> já usou o kde connect?
<Elfon> é uma jóia
<shallwe> Elfon, ainda não, na realidade eu usei o kubuntu a algum tempo, mas ai acabei migrando pro ubuntu no pc e xubuntu no note
<shallwe> mas sempre usei os 2 gnome e kde
<Elfon> shallwe: rapaz...o kde coneect é uma mão na roda...roda em gnome tb
<shallwe> vou me informar sobre isso, valeu :) gostei
<tchentcho> exit
<tchentcho> close
<shallwe> interessante ele faz tipo uma rede
<Elfon> shallwe: inclusive tem umas coisas legais...tipow...ele sincroniza o cel com o pc...aí uma chamada vc recebe um aviso na tela do pc
<Elfon> sem falar que pode trocar arquivos, compartilhar área de trasnferência, etc
<shallwe> Elfon, pois é eu estava vendo uns vídeos agora
<Elfon> uma mão na roda :)
<shallwe> vou testar no pc depois com kde 5
<marcilio> vcs conhecem algum canal que tem como tema: redes ou algum coisa na área?
<Thierry> Olá.  Boa tarde. Estou fazendo um trabalho sobre o Ubuntu pra faculdade. E tem alguns tópicos do trabalho que eu queria ter uma idéia melhor sobre o sistema...
<Thierry> Por exemplo. Na questão de suporte a hardware. Como seria esse assunto relacionado ao Ubuntu?
<Thierry> Agradeço se alguém puder me ajudar
<UMP> esse tipo de coisa uma pessoa acha no google.
<UMP> um pessoa normal procuraria no google
<shallwe_> ...
<erickythierry> ja procurei no google. so que como esse assunto não  é tão objetivo fica dificil resumir ele em um termo de pesquisa... so gostaria de saber os dados tecnicos de instalação do ubuntu.
<erickythierry> mas agradeço a dica... boa tarde
<Elfon> hggdh: tem alguma dica pra eu verificar se meu note envia carga pra bateria? queria tirar a dúvida se ela mesma foi pro saco
<hggdh> Elfon: o icon de power deveria indicar se a bateria está a ser carregada
<Elfon> hggdh: ele indica isso...mas como não muda o percentual, só queria tirar a dúvida se é a bateria mesmo ou se o pc não manda carga
<hggdh> Elfon: use upower: upower -i $(upower -e | grep 'BAT') | grep -E "state|to\ full|percentage"
<Elfon> hggdh: state: charging percentage: 0%
<hggdh> mude para upower -i $(upower -e | grep 'BAT')
<hggdh> isto dará *todos* os parametros
<hggdh> mas soa como se tua bateria foi-se
<Elfon> hggdh: acheo que foi-se. dá uma olhada por favor: http://pastebin.com/PDyxVTb9
<Elfon> achei que era o efeito de vários ciclos, pois ela tem cerca de 1 ano
<Elfon> em outros notes que tive sempre duraram mais
<Elfon> mas como ela fica sempre no note deve ter abusado dos ciclos
<hggdh> talvez. Mas soa como morta.
<Elfon> ok
<Elfon> hggdh: vlw pela ajuda
<hggdh> yw
 * Saulo (away) not here.
<kanazuchi> !ubuntu
<eumesmo> Escuta, a Comunidade Ubuntu no Brasil fechou?
<eumesmo> Até hoje eu vejo Ubuntu 14.10 utopic na área principal...
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<henrique_> Boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<henrique_> SOu iniciante em ubuntu
<henrique_> aparentemente, humilha facil windows
<henrique_> da umas dicas ai do que se fazer
<henrique_> fazendo favor
<astroo-> eu so fou 1 força ao linux
<Zero> olá
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Guest87804> faz 12 anos que não entrava num canal do mirc que fosse.
<Guest87804> voltei a usar ubuntu tem 6 meses.
<Guest87804> e achei incrível a evolução do sistema desde então.
<Guest87804> tava usando outras distros.
<shallwe_> henrique_: que tipos de dicas precisas?
<shallwe_> Guest87804: é que o Ubuntu tenta integrar tudo, isso faz uma boa diferença, assim como os avisos etc
<Guest87804> tenho um estúdio, de gravação de áudio. e sou graduando em ciência da computação. 3o semestre. queria conseguir configurar o alsa de uma forma que desse a menor quantidade de latência possivel
<Guest87804> pois tô com esse problema.
<Guest87804> eu só não migrei completamente o sistema ainda
<shallwe_> Guest87804: nem me fale eu lembro de antigamente era horrivel kkk, nos filmes e tudo mais
<Guest87804> pois preciso de um gravador multipista decente pra o ubuntu.
<shallwe_> delay do capeta, mas agora ta bem melhor só não sei como ajustar bem isso
<shallwe_> acho que isso nem é do ubuntu mas sim do alsa mesmo, deve dar em todas as distros
<Guest87804> saquei.
<Guest87804> to procurando alternativas há dias.
<Guest87804> o rosegarden+alsa melhorou muito.
<shallwe_> e vc esta procurando em ingles também?
<Guest87804> mas preciso de uma latencia baixa, tipo 256ms consigo acima de 600
<Guest87804> sim
<shallwe_> a bom
<shallwe_> Guest87804: mas cara acho que é pulse audio nao?
<shallwe_> alsa é meio antigo
<Guest87804> pulse?
<Guest87804> Pulse+Jack?
<shallwe_> pois é não tenho certeza mas acho que agora é pulseaudio
<Guest87804> vou dar uma pesquisada.
<Guest87804> não tava com informações sobre isso.
<shallwe_> Guest87804: pois é, tenta ver isso
<shallwe_> não estou no ubuntu agora, mas na própria configuração do som já te diz
<shallwe_> se é pulse ou alsa, mas acho que é pulse sim
<Guest87804> o ultimo ubuntu que usei, foi o 8.04
<Guest87804> e o lado audio falou masi alto.
<Guest87804> tive que manter a maquina com windows a contragosto.
<shallwe_> 8.04 é antigaço :)
<shallwe_> Guest87804: olha aí http://askubuntu.com/questions/426983/how-can-i-tell-if-im-using-alsa-or-pulse-audio-by-default-switching-to-i3-wm
<shallwe_> o cara fala sobre isso ubuntu uso os 2, é uma resposta dele olha lá
<Guest87804> belezura
<Guest87804> acho que vai rolar.
<shallwe_> já é outro começo, pelo menos agora tem outras alternativas
<Guest87804> exatamente.
<Guest87804> ae galera, ardour reconheceu as 16 entradas, e a latencia caiu pra 234ms
<Guest87804> vlwzão.
<shallwe_> Guest87804: oq vc fez?
<Guest87804> troquei pro pulse, só, e reconfigurei,.
<shallwe_> aeeeee agora sim :0
<shallwe_> vai ver tava em alsa então
<shallwe_> e legal, agora que vc falou esse nome eu procurei saber o que é parece uma mesa de audio esse software :)
<astroo-> Guest87804  ve o privado
<shallwe_> cara acho que por aqui nao da to no webchat :)
<Guest87804> rolou
<Guest87804> eu tenho uma Tascam us-2000
<Guest87804> com 16 entradas de áudio e 4 saídas.
<shallwe_> a bom eu ia te perguntar o que tinhas de hardware
<Guest87804> ela se liga digitalmente em outras placas e pré amplificadores.
<Guest87804> e via SPDIF
<shallwe_> e vc usa esse mesmo software no windows?
<Mfriend> hi
<Mfriend> tem algum brasileiro aqui ?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> alguns pelo menos
<Mfriend> rs
<Mfriend> entao aqui posso pedir ajuda sobre o linux ?
<edenc> Mfriend: qual a diferença entre ter brasileiro ou não? faz a pergunta que é mais simples…
<edenc> É um canal chamado #ubuntu-br, podemos fornecer ajuda em português especificamente pro ubuntu
<edenc> E talvez pra algumas outras distribuições
<edenc> (tipo debian, que é prima do ubuntu)
<Mfriend> legal vou deixar este site nos meus favoritos obrigado por agora
<Mfriend> abraços
<hggdh> go figure
<edenc> ^^
<FernandoBasso> :)
<astroo-> ola
<FernandoBasso> "May I ask a question?" --> "Yes. Ask it." --> "I already did." :)
<shallwe_> ola
<hggdh> FernandoBasso: Douglas Hofstadter escreveu, por um tempo, uma coluna no Scientific American (Metamagical Themas, um play-of-words como Mathematical Themes, do Martin Gardner)
<hggdh> FernandoBasso: a primeira coluna do DH foi uma maravilha d self-reference
<FernandoBasso> hggdh, Tem o link?
<hggdh> er. pesquisando no google, a coluna do MG era Mathematical Games
<hggdh> FernandoBasso: estava a procurar -- faz tempos que queria ler o artigo de novo (perdi as revistas em uma mudança de longa distancia)
<hggdh> do DH, achei isto: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metamagical_Themas
<FernandoBasso> hggdh, Pode gostar desse texto. Lembro que o estudei no CCAA. Acho muito interessante. :) http://www.astro.umd.edu/~avondale/extra/Humor/SchoolHumor/EnglishLanguage.html
<hggdh> FernandoBasso: heh. Mas, na verdade, o Portugues também carece de sentido
<hggdh> não tanto, talvez, quanto o Ingles.
<FernandoBasso> Tens razão.
<hggdh> sigh. Aparentemente o MEtamagical themes só está disponível via google books
<edenc> Tem no libgen
#ubuntu-br 2015-08-27
<Edson> Tentei desinstalar o Ubuntu hj e não consegui
<Elfon_> alo
<astroo-> ola
 * Saulo (away) not here.
<Alucard___> oi boa noite
<Alucard___> gostaria de tirar uma duvida, ao fazer dual boot windows 7 e ubuntu o windows 7 fica sem audio ao usar o cd de reparo do ubuntu o problema e corrigido mas apos iniciar o ubuntu o problema no windows 7 retorna
<astroo-> ola
<Alucard___> alguem saberia me dizer o que pode ser este problema
<astroo-> diz que versao tens e pc a nivel de audio
<Alucard___>  Imprimir Processador Processador Intel® Core™ i7 3610QM  Processador Intel® Core™ i5 3210M  Processador Intel® Core™ i3 3110M Sistema Operacional Windows 8 Chipset Intel® Chief River Chipset HM76 Memória DDR3 1600 MHz SDRAM, 2 x DIMM soquete para expansão de até 8 GB SDRAM Tela 14.0" 4:3 HD/GL/LED (1366x768) LED Backlight Gráfico NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 630M com 2GB DDR3 VRAM Armazenamento 2.5" SATA 1TB 5400  750G
<Alucard___> atualmente estou com o windows 7 um core i7 8 gigas de memoria e um 1 terá de hd
<Alucard___> notebook ASUS K45VM
<astroo-> o chip audio e que era importante saber
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Alucard___> como eu identifico especificadamente
<astroo-> ja vou achar
<Alucard___> Áudio do vídeo Intel(R)
<toter> Alucard___: Tenho uma pergunta que infelizmente não irá lhe ajudar em seu caso específico... Mas vc. já cogitou a possibilidade de rodar o ubuntu em uma máquina virtual ao invés de rodá-lo nativamente?
<toter> Vc. tem 8 GB de memória...
<Alucard___> eu tenho ele em uma maquina virtual estava apenas tentando melhorar o seu desempenho
<toter> Vc. percebeu diferenças no desempenho? O ubuntu carrega mais rápido? Mudou algo significativo?
<Alucard___> tenho costume de abrir multiplas maquinas ao mesmo tempo mais o windows 7 acaba consumindo muita memoria virtual
<toter> Bom... Vc. pode ajustar o seu costume e abrir apenas uma máquina virtual :)
<toter> É apenas um pequeno sacrifício
<Alucard___> no momento eu estou com dual boot mais sempre que uso o ubuntu apos para voltar ao windows 7 e nescessario usar mais uma vez o dvd de reparo
<toter> Eu acho que se vc. rodar o Ubuntu em uma VM, terás muito menos dor de cabeça
<toter> E deixarás de se preocupar com esses problemas que consomem tempo
<Alucard___> sim mais obrigado pelas informações mesmo assim
<toter> Entendo...
<Alucard___> podemos dizer que era mais curiosidade de porque ainda o erro persistir do que a necessidade de o usar em dual boot
<Alucard___> obrigado astroo e toter
<toter> Uma vantagem que acho simplesmente crucial é a possibilidade de fazer "snapshots" do sistema
<toter> Assim posso ferrar com o Ubuntu na VM e, caso algo dê errado, posso voltar a instalação anterior em menos de 30 segundos
<astroo-> ok
<Alucard___> sim isso facilita muito
<Alucard___> vou sair agora mais obrigado do mesma maneira
<Lucius> preciso de uma lista de repositorios que funcione no Ubuntu 14.10.
<LeandroLuiz> eu preciso de 1 milhão de reais
<Lucius> rs
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Lucius> ok
<astroo-> e nao penses em reais que com este caminhar vale metade em relaçao as grandes moedas daqui a 1 ano
<LeandroLuiz> pode ser reais
<LeandroLuiz> ta bom
<toter> Lucius: Algum problema com a configuração padrão que vem no Ubuntu 14.10?
<astroo-> nao es exigente nao e mau
<toter> O repositório padrão não está funcionando?
<Lucius> não funciona apresenta a mensagem.
<Lucius> W: Falhou ao buscar http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages  Não foi possível iniciar a conexão para br.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (2801:82:80ff:8000::5). - connect (101: A rede está fora de alcance)
<Lucius> W: Falhou ao buscar http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages  Não foi possível iniciar a conexão para br.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (2801:82:80ff:8000::5). - connect (101: A rede está fora de alcance)
<Lucius> W: Falhou ao buscar http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic-backports/universe/i18n/Translation-en  Não foi possível iniciar a conexão para br.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (2801:82:80ff:8000::5). - connect (101: A rede está fora de alcance)
<Lucius> Uma droga
<Lucius> Estava usando o Debian... inventei de experimentar o Ubuntu....aff...
<toter> Vc. instalou o Ubuntu 14.10 há muito tempo?
<Lucius> Instalei hoje
<LeandroLuiz> engraçado
<toter> Lucius: Vou recomendar algo...
<LeandroLuiz> ele ta pegando ipv6
<LeandroLuiz> 2801:82:80ff:8000::5
<toter> O suporte para o Ubuntu 14.10 expirou em julho de 2015
<toter> Essa versão já está desatualizada...
<LeandroLuiz> Lucius: consegue pingar br.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<Lucius> Sim consigo.
<toter> O site http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages dá erro
<toter> "Not Found"
<LeandroLuiz> independente do not found
<LeandroLuiz> o erro acima se refere a um endereço ipv6 inacessível
<toter> entendo... o ipv6 está inacessível...
<toter> o ipv4 tb.
<LeandroLuiz> aparentemente, a estação dele
<LeandroLuiz> não possui um endereço ipv6 valido
<LeandroLuiz> por isso a rede esta fora de alance
<Lucius> estou conectado pelo ipv4
<LeandroLuiz> Lucius: sim, mas seu apt pensa que não
<LeandroLuiz> o br.archive.ubuntu.com é um redirecionamento
<LeandroLuiz> enfim
<LeandroLuiz> preciso dormir
<LeandroLuiz> fui
<toter> Lucius: Gostaria de sugerir algo para otimizar o seu tempo.... Até vc. resolver esse problema, se passará pelo menos uns 30 minutos...
<Lucius> migrar para a versão 15?
<Lucius> fazer update
<toter> Isso, garoto
<Lucius> Vou fazer isto.
<toter> É mais rápido vc. instalar a última versão atual
<toter> Essa 14.10 já venceu o prazo de suporte oficial
<Lucius> bom... valeu pessoal vou realizar o upgrade.
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<RickRSS> Bom dia
<shallwe> a caramba eu de novo bom dia
<shallwe> brincadeira esses caras estão quase me fazendo migrar pro kde kkk
<shallwe> http://www.itworld.com/article/2976473/linux/kdes-plasma-54-the-most-advanced-and-beautiful-linux-desktop.html
<foxchameleon> bom dia , estou entrando no ubuntu agora qual vcs recomendam a versão LTS ou não LTS ?
<amarelinho_EMO> foxchameleon: desktop?
<foxchameleon> laptop
<MarcosAntonio> Eu to usando ubuntu 14.04 em duas telas estendidas, e quando vou passar de uma tela para outra... o mouse trava na "borda" da passagem entre as telas
<MarcosAntonio> alguem sabe o que é
<MarcosAntonio> ???
<MarcosAntonio> Eu to usando ubuntu 14.04 em duas telas estendidas, e quando vou passar de uma tela para outra... o mouse trava na "borda" da passagem entre as telas Alguem sabe o que é
<edenc> MarcosAntonio: tá usando xinerama?
<foxchameleon> alguem pode me dar uma dica sobre as versoes do ubuntu
<edenc> foxchameleon: faz a pergunta
<foxchameleon> qual das versoes é melhor para laptop lts ou nao lts ?
<MarcosAntonio> edenc eu nao sei
<MarcosAntonio> so pluguei com os dois monitores
<edenc> MarcosAntonio: dá um jeito de verificar
<edenc> Se não estiver, tenta trocar pra xinerama
<edenc> Se estiver, tira o xinerama
<edenc> É o máximo que eu sei a respeito
<MarcosAntonio> vou buscar
<MarcosAntonio> nao estou
<foxchameleon> ???
<MarcosAntonio> edenc
<MarcosAntonio> nao uso
<MarcosAntonio> vou instalar
<edenc> Ok, tenta instalar e usar xinerama que deve resolver
<MarcosAntonio> segue do mesmo jeito
<edenc> Bom, não sei o que é então
<MarcosAntonio> é um bug mesmo
<MarcosAntonio> ele trava se passar lento
<MarcosAntonio> se passar rapido ele passa
<MarcosAntonio> como se tivesse que quebrar uma barreira
<edenc> Provavelmente é algum edge case no driver
<edenc> Mas não tenho a resposta de imediato pra te dar, desculpe
<MarcosAntonio> tranquilo
<MarcosAntonio> ja busquei e nao vi ninguem relatar isso
<MarcosAntonio> é bobagem
<MarcosAntonio> nao é algo importante
<MarcosAntonio> fui
<foxchameleon> ninguem para me ajudar ?
<edenc> <edenc> foxchameleon: faz a pergunta
<foxchameleon> ja fiz em cima
<foxchameleon> ninguem ta vendo
<foxchameleon> vou fazer de novo
<edenc> ah
<edenc> não vi
<foxchameleon> qual versao do ubuntu é melhor para laptop ?
<edenc> foxchameleon: lts é melhor pra qualquer caso
<foxchameleon> ok , obg edenc
<edenc> significa "Long Term Support" ou "Suporte a Longo Prazo" em português
<edenc> As versões não-lts não tem nenhum tipo de garantia de funcionamento, você está por sua conta e risco
<foxchameleon> ah sim agora entendi
<edenc> São as versões onde as features novas são testadas, e muita coisa quebra durante esses testes
<foxchameleon> vc esclareceu minhas duvidas
<foxchameleon> obg <edenc>
<foxchameleon> estou baixando o ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<d70> alguém tem experiência em jogar uma VM em um HD , vdi => HD ?
<edenc> d70: você quer clonar o sistema da VM pruma máquina bare metal?
<d70> edenc, Exato!
<paulo-AHV> oi boa tarde
<edenc> O que eu consigo pensar nesse momento é você acrescentar um segundo disco na VM, e copiar o HD virtual com dd pra esse segundo disco
<edenc> Daí transfere o disco pra máquina host e usa o dd novamente pra escrever no disco bare metal
<edenc> no caso, transfere a imagem do disco
<edenc> vai copiar o bootloader e tudo
<paulo-AHV> Alguem,  já pesquisei e  não consegui ainda meu ubunto fala que o servidor proxy não foi encontrado ja auterei o servidor da rede mas nada até agora alguma ideia
<edenc> paulo-AHV: o ubuntu ou um software específico rodando nele?
<paulo-AHV> ubunto 14.04 para ser exato
<d70> edenc, boa, dd...
<d70> edenc, vou tentar mais tarde e falo..
<d70> edenc, vlw
<paulo-AHV> edenc tentei fazer oque todo mundo fala na internet baixar  squid e mais um monte de programa mas não ta baixando também ta dando erro
<edenc> paulo-AHV: pera, o que você tá tentando fazer?
<paulo-AHV> bom so queria acessar a internet e não consigo pois ta dando erro de Dns
<paulo-AHV> to quase instalando o ubunto 15.04
<paulo-AHV> de tanta raiva que eu to passando
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Rafael_> Pessoal, como faço para instalar o Ubuntu ao lado Windows 10 ?
<mirqui> não sei se o win 10 permite rafael
<Rafael_> Entendi ...
<mirqui> tem como desabilitar o uefi
<Rafael_> Fui tentar instar normal, como fiz no win 8
<mirqui> e depois tentar fazer o dualboot
<Rafael_> Mas nao da a opção de instalar ao lado
<Rafael_> só de apagar tudo e instar o ubuntu
<mirqui> tem um programa , o wibi parece
<mirqui> ele faz o ubuntu instalar dentro do windows
<mirqui> tenta os users mais avançados
<mirqui> rudoolf , elfon
<mirqui> hggdh
<Rafael_> Beleza !
<Rafael_> Vou continuar pesquisando na net
<Rafael_> Obrigado pela atenção ...
<mirqui> http://www.hardware.com.br/comunidade/uefi-desativar/1330952/
<mirqui> olha isto
<Rafael_> Olhei lá, parece ajudar ...
<Rafael_> Pena que vou perder meus dados :/ kkk
<mirqui> tens muitas coisas no windows ou no ubuntu ?
<Rafael_> Tenho muita coisa no windows ...
<Rafael_> Estou qyerendo ir pro Ubuntu
<Rafael_> Mas como vou iniciar agora
<Rafael_> Nao posso ficar apenas com o Ubuntu na minha maquina
<mirqui> fazer backup é tranquilo
<Rafael_> Nao vou saber me virar somente com ele ...
<Rafael_> Vou fazer isso ...
<mirqui> mas se vc precisa fazer dualboot , tbm é tranquilo
<Rafael_> Isso que preciso, do dual boot
<mirqui> o win 7 faz dual boot
<mirqui> faz downgrade
<Rafael_> Mas acho que pra fazer o dual boot, vou ter que desativar o UEFI
<Rafael_> O win 8 tambem
<Rafael_> Mas atualizei pro win 10
<Rafael_> E nao tem a opção mais
<mirqui> xiii , ai complica
<mirqui> tens os cds do windows ?
<Rafael_> To é quase voltando pro win 8 mesmo
<Rafael_> que ai vai dar pra instalar o ubuntu
<mirqui> sinceramente
<Rafael_> Quero aprender a me virar com linux e me livrar desse tal de Windows
<mirqui> só ví algumas coisas bonitas no win 10
<mirqui> mas nada de inovador quanto ao 7 e 8
<Rafael_> Mas a interface do Ubuntu eu particularmente acho muito melhor ... rs
<Rafael_> Isso e verdade
<Rafael_> Nao mudou muita coisa
<Rafael_> Apenas icones e menu iniciar
<mirqui> isso , algo assombroso , de inovação nada
<mirqui> é mais um tema do que um sistema
<Rafael_> kkkkkkkkkkkk, verdade !
<mirqui> olha só
<mirqui> arquivos de som , o mesmo
<mirqui> imagem , o mesmo
<mirqui> de quebra
<mirqui> internet , email , o mesmo
<edenc> O windows 10 é mais seguro que seus antecessores, de uma forma geral
<edenc> E o directx é mais rápido
<mirqui> o xp e o 7 eram bons
<Rafael_> 7 foi o melhor na minha opinião
<edenc> Porquê?
<mirqui> sim , simples e eficiente
<mirqui> masssssssss
<mirqui> pago
<Rafael_> E muito estavel
<mirqui> tenho tudo que o windows dá no ubuntu
<mirqui> e free
<edenc> O que significa "estável"?
<mirqui> tela azul
<mirqui> travadas
<Rafael_> Isso tambem
<Rafael_> o win 8 da tela azul direto
<Rafael_> nao tinha esse problema no win7
<Rafael_> e inicialização tambem
<Rafael_> O windows 8 , do nada parava de iniciar e tinha que formatar ele
<edenc> Vocês sabem que "tela azul" pode ser responsabilidade dos aplicativos né?
<Rafael_> ou reparar
<Rafael_> Sim , mas no win7 nao da isso ...
<Rafael_> E no 10 ate agora nao tive tambem ...
<Rafael_> Pessoal , vou sair aqui ...
<Rafael_> Ate mais
<Rafael_> e obrigado pela atenção ai
<Rafael_> Fiquem na Paz
<mirqui> boa sorte :)
<Rafael_> Valew
<Rafael_> :) (y)
<edenc> E sobre o ubuntu dar tudo que o windows dá, não é verdade
<edenc> Há 4x mais jogos pra directx do que pra opengl, por exemplo
<mirqui> não por causa do ubuntu
<edenc> E os títulos maiores nunca estão disponíveis pra linux
<mirqui> é que tudo é feito para windows
<edenc> Apesar de que a Valve tá mudando isso aos poucos
<edenc> Tem mais programadores no mundo que sabem programar directx do que opengl
<mirqui> e porque isso ?
<mirqui> pq tudoé feito para windows
<d70> Pessoal , procuro um material para ensinar leigos a importância do software livre e de privacidade na internet, alguém tem algum?
<mirqui> mas como eu não sou programador
<mirqui> d70 tenta o site sempreupdate
<mirqui> comunidade libreoffice
<edenc> mirqui: porque na década de 90, a microsoft investiu muito em jogos e 99% dos programadores que se formaram nessa década se especializaram em directx
<mirqui> safernet
<edenc> E eles vêm ensinando directx pros seus sucessores
<edenc> E as principais engines disponíveis, que muito provavelmente são escritas por caras que se formaram na década de 90
<edenc> São pra directx
<mirqui> não curto muito jogos
<edenc> É caro desenvolver pra opengl porque o mercado de desenvolvedores é bem mais caro
<mirqui> mas jogos tem a mesma linguagem de programas
<edenc> Não tem
<mirqui> tem
<edenc> Ninguém em 2015 programa jogo em bare metal
<mirqui> não  A MESMA SINTAXE
<edenc> É o jeito certo de falir
<mirqui> desculpa
<mirqui> cliquei na caixa alta , estou no note
<edenc> Sem software auxiliar pro desenvolvimento (libs, engines, ambientes de desenvolvimento) seu jogo não entra no mercado a tempo, simples assim
<d70> ok mirqui , vou olhar
<mirqui> edence , quer jogo mais simples que angrybirds
<edenc> Aí você vai criar um jogo e falir
<edenc> Enquanto que quem desenvolve pra windows vai criar 4 jogos antes de falir
<mirqui> graficos simples
<mirqui> jogabilidade simples
<edenc> Não interessa
<edenc> Não é disso que eu estou falando
<mirqui> é que caiu no gosto do pessoal
<mirqui> então fez sucesso
<edenc> E "caiu no gosto do pessoal" porque eles economizaram no desenvolvimento e gastaram no marketing
<mirqui> sim , eureka :)
<edenc> Você poderia fazer um jogo bem melhor pra linux, mas aí não sobraria dinheiro pro marketing
<edenc> E você ia falir
<mirqui> udodivulgação é ti
<edenc> Custa dinheiro
<edenc> enfim, essa é uma conversa pra 2010
<mirqui> divulgação
<edenc> Em 2015 a gente conversa sobre o que a Valve está fazendo
<mirqui> tenho um exemplo aqui em casa
<mirqui> cara , o quanto gastei em cd e dvd com traquitanas gravadas em windows
<mirqui> com o ubuntu tenho um pendrive de 300 mb
<mirqui> o resto livre
<mirqui> a fauna em volta do windows é grande responsavel
<mirqui> o windows vende
<mirqui> e vende coisas
<mirqui> e como uma mão lava a outra , o ubuntu se ferra ahaha
 * Saulo (back) not here. (time: 18h 5m e 45s)
 * Saulo (away) Inativo por mais de 20 minutos
 * Saulo (back) Inativo por mais de 20 minutos (time: 33s)
 * Saulo (away) Inativo por mais de 20 minutos
 * Saulo (back) Inativo por mais de 20 minutos (time: 3m e 24s)
<edenc> Saulo: desliga isso mano, o IRC já tem essas notificações no protocolo
<edenc> plz
 * Saulo (away) off.
<wagner> please
<wagner> what do yout install driver wifi ubutun  14.10
<edenc> hue, tava há dois anos com o wifi operando em 2.4 GHz
<edenc> se eu não sou fuçador, ficaria assim por mais dois
<edenc> coloquei no 5 GHz e agora tá uma beleza
<edenc> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4616353206
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Seniore> Alguém poderia tirar-me uma dúvida matemática ?
<edenc> Seniore: matemática é off-topic aqui
<edenc> Mas em geral, é melhor você fazer logo a pergunta
<Seniore> A atmosfera terrestre contém 12.900 quilômetros cúbicos de água. Esse valor corresponde, em litros, a:
<Seniore> 1 quilômetro cúbico equivale a 10^3 metros cúbicos, ou seja , 12.900 km^3 = 1.29*10^7 m^3 , correto ?
<edenc> Seniore: 1 metro cúbico de água são mil litros
<Seniore> 1,29*10^10 **
<Seniore> Puxa
<edenc> Ou seja, 1,29*10^9 litros
<Seniore> A resposta é 1.29*10^16
<Seniore> Eis o problema, onde estamos a errar ? Esta questão foi retirada do vestibular da UFRGS
<edenc> ah
<edenc> Já sei
<edenc> 1 km = 10^3 m
<edenc> 1 km = (10^3 m)^3 = 10^9 litros
<Seniore> Pois é
<edenc> É, tá errado ainda
<edenc> Agora fiquei intrigado
<Seniore> É engraçado, eu também fiquei.Parece uma pergunta tão boba
<edenc> Seniore: http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=12900+cubic+km+in+litres
<edenc> O erro é que falta um cubo
<edenc> 1 km = (10^3 m)^3 = 10^9 m
<edenc> 1 m^3 = 10^3 l
<edenc> 10^9 m^3 = 10^9 * 10^ 3 l = 10^12 l
<edenc> 12.900 km = 1,29^4 km
<edenc> ops
<edenc> 12.900 km = 1,29*10^4 km
<edenc> 1,29*10^4 km = 1,29*10^4 * 10^12 l = 1,29^16 l
<Seniore> Compreendi, meu problema foi considerar 1 km^3 como 10^3 m^3
<edenc> Mas está certo
<edenc> Faltou o 1 m^3 = 10^3 l
<Seniore> Pensei em m^3 como outra unidade qualquer
<Seniore> Veja: http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=convert+1+km^3+to+m^3
<edenc> Sim
<edenc> dá 10^12 porque: 1 km^3 = 10^3 m^3, 1 m^3 = 10^3 l = (10^3)^3*10^3 = 10^12
<Seniore> É engraçado como as vezes ignoramos questões por parecerem tolas
<edenc> 1,29 * 10^4 * 10^12 = 1,29 * 10^16
<edenc> É uma questão de precedência de operadores
<edenc> bom, fui
<edenc> &
#ubuntu-br 2015-08-28
<Junior_> boa noite, eu quero colocar no meu Desktop dois monitores, mas quando eu coloco não mostra a imagem, fica piscando
 * Saulo (back) off. (time: 4h 9m e 26s)
 * Saulo (away) Inativo por mais de 20 minutos
 * Saulo (back) Inativo por mais de 20 minutos (time: 12s)
<astroo-> ola
<Saulo> opa astroo-
<Saulo> bom?
<astroo-> diz que versao e chip video
<Junior_> chip video?
<astroo-> ola tudo e tu?
<Junior_> estou bem
<astroo-> para saber que problema pode ser
<Junior_> obrigado
<Junior_> mas o que é chip video?
<astroo-> placa grafica ou assim
<Junior_> assim
<Junior_> tem um de eu saber sem precisar abrir o computador?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> mas pelo modelo do pc deves saber na net
<Junior_> ela é uma placa offboard
<Junior_> Gallium 0.4 on ATI RV370
<astroo-> ok
<Junior_> na opção sobre este computador  na parte gráfica, mostrou esta informação
<black> Dei um boot no cd e coloquei para testar o linux e esta pedindo usuario e senha ? qual é ?
<Junior_> alguém pode me ajudar?
<black> ???
<astroo-> ve o privado
<astroo-> black  ve o privado
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<jeanlandim> ciao astroo-
<astroo-> ciao
<RickRSS> Bom dia
<b4un0> bom dia
<Emilio_Eiji> bom dia
<shallwe> bom dia manolada!
<shallwe> passar uma dica pra vcs que tem pc mais antigo ou com pouca ram, eu tenho um note com pouca ram e vou testar depois
<shallwe> http://www.tecmundo.com.br/navegador/85466-10-navegadores-alternativos-leves-gratis-robustos.htm
<shallwe> vários navegadores alternativos, uso o midori, mas vou testar outros da lista
<Elfon> shallwe: além de navegadores existem distros interessantes como o slitaz que tem suporte em pt_BR, mas se quiser pegar pesado tem o tiny core...huahu
<shallwe> Elfon: mas estas distros são oq? você quer dizer leve?
<Elfon> shallwe: sim...leves e algumas bem intuitivas...dá pra ressuscitar pcs antigos
<shallwe> Elfon: valeu pela dica vou ver depois :) sempre é bom conhecer
<Elfon> shallwe: apesar que para os parâmetros atuais, o ambiente gráfico mais leve (Lxde, Xfce) costumam resolver, aí não precisa abrir mão da distro
<Elfon> mas em casos que não fique satisfatório ainda tem estas distros
<Elfon> shallwe: pra vc ter idéia, o slitaz deve ter uns 15 megas só...com ambiente gráfico, hahaha
<shallwe> Elfon: eu conhecia acho que era o damnlinux algo assim
<shallwe> tb bem poucos mbs
<Elfon> tem o puppu linux tb,
<Elfon> puppy
<shallwe> puppy não é direcionado pra emuladores? tinha uma distro assim tb
<shallwe> emuladores de video games antigos
<trash_> ola a tod@s
<rogerio> bom dia, estou usando o ubuntu 14.04 e acho que de algum geito apaguei o repositorio oficial quem vem nele pois estou tentando instalar programas que estão no repositorio e não consigo, algum sabe como resolver este problema?
<trash_> rogerio, veja o arquivo /etc/apt/souce.list o q tem la
<trash_> source.list
<trash_> eu uso mint
<shallwe> trash_: olá, acho que pelo gerenciador de pacotes dele tem alguma opção pra vc ver os repositórios nao tem?
<trash_> shallwe, veja com ele ai..
<shallwe> trash_: e pelo que eu sei você pode escolher entre as fontes do brasil ou de fora, já tentou mudar?
<shallwe> a é, nem vi que era dele a pergunta :) huahuahua
<shallwe> ta então é pra ti rogerio
<trash_> de boa
<rogerio> como eu mostro minha sources list pra você?
<shallwe> então rogerio lá no gerenciador de pacotes ou seja o instalador oficial de programas do ubuntu no menu opções tem uma aba que são as fontes tenta muder de brasil pra internacional
<shallwe> rogerio: sabeo terminal?
<rogerio> este é outro problema o gerenciador de pacotes desapareceu
<shallwe> faz ai: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<rogerio> já estou com a sources list aberta
<shallwe> lol mas como kkk não pode desaparecer
<shallwe> já tentou rodar synaptic pelo terminal pra ver se ele abre?
<rogerio> estou usando o lubuntu na verdade e o sinaptic ]
<shallwe> isso
<trash_> pode funcionar
<shallwe> se não instala ele, "sudo apt-get install synaptic" e pronto
<shallwe> mas claro que pra instalar as coisas vc nao precisa dele, ele só é um gerenciador de pacotes em janelas
<shallwe> mas eu uso ele direto, me lembra a apple store :)
<shallwe> e pensar que apple store é cópia do synaptic fala isso pros caras da maçã eles ficam doidos kkkkk
<trash_> pode cre
<rogerio> na estou com o synaptic instalado, o problema é que um monte de programas que tento instalar da falta de dependencia mesmo ele estando no repositorio, por este motivo acho que deletei o repositorio oficial do ubuntu
<trash_> ja tentou apt-get upgrade
<shallwe> rogerio: é tenta esse do trash_ a dica
<shallwe> ou tenta "sudo apt-get install -f"
<trash_> ou apt-get -f install para corrigir depennde
<trash_> isso
<shallwe> que ele instala o que falta no sistema
<shallwe> trash_: falei primeiro !!!!!!!
<trash_> kkkk.. estamos em sintonia..hehehe
<rogerio> ja tentei, um exemplo fui intalar o abiword e deu falta de dependencia, sendo que ele esta no repositorio
<shallwe> rogerio: mas cuidado
<shallwe> que esse -f pode instalar coisas d+
<shallwe> só pra deixar claro o -f é de "fix"
<shallwe> fix -e de fixar e assim vai...
<trash_> vou merendar.. flw..
<rogerio> beleza
<rogerio> valeu pela ajuda pessoal
<shiroetwo> Olá
<shallwe> boa tarde galera
<elionay> boa tarde
<UMP> boa
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<elionay> boa tarde
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<Rudolf> tarde
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<Elfon> Alguém sabe onde o playonlinux instala os programas? instalei o NFSMW e não sei pra inde foi?
<Rudolf> Elfon: instala no seu home
<Rudolf> Elfon: se você não mudou
<Rudolf> Elfon: .PlayOnLinux
<Rudolf> Elfon: mas pode ser no .wine
<Rudolf> Elfon: mas sai dessa vida, jogue no windows
<Elfon> Rudolf: caraca...não achei não
<Elfon> parece que foi pra outro lugar...muito loko
<Rudolf> Elfon: não leu né? ficou só no next, next, finish
<Rudolf> Elfon: dá nisso
<Elfon> mandei buscar pelo dolphin a partir da /home e não achou não
<Rudolf> dolphin sux
<Rudolf> use find |grep
<Rudolf> locate
<Rudolf> use os programas de homem pow
<Elfon> ele diz que instala em .playonlinux//wineprefix
<Elfon> mas caraca....não acho onde ficam os arquivos
<Rudolf> Elfon: cd ~/.playonlinux/ ???
<Elfon> Rudolf: só tem isso na pasta
<Elfon> configurations/  gpg/     install  playonlinux.cfg  ressources/  tmp/   wineprefix/
<Elfon> extensions.cfg   icones/  logs/    plugins/         shortcuts/   wine/
<Rudolf> Elfon: cd ~/.playonlinux/wineprefix/ ???
<Elfon> default/  NFSMW/  Office2010/
<Elfon> mas nada dentro
<Rudolf> Elfon: nada dentro do NFSMW ?
<Elfon> nada dos arquivos...já rodei todas as subpastas
<Rudolf> Elfon: então a instalação falhou
<Rudolf> kkkkk
<Rudolf> tente outra vez
<Elfon> Rudolf: mas no office que funfa normal é a mesma coisa
<Rudolf> Elfon: e dae
<Rudolf> Elfon: se você não tem controle sobre o seu sistema de arquivos
<Rudolf> Elfon: recomendo o programa ncdu ou similares
<Rudolf> Elfon: rode ele no seu diretorio home e verifique os diretórios maiores
<Rudolf> Elfon: pode ser que você acha onde a porcaria do POL colocou seus arquivos
<Elfon> é soda...tomou doril
<Elfon> ele é tão maluco que o atalho do office executa o comando: /usr/share/playonlinux/playonlinux --run "Microsoft Word 2010" %F
<LeandroLuiz> Elfon: o Office funcionou?
<Elfon> sim
<LeandroLuiz> tenho uma copia encostada aqui
<Elfon> o NFSPW que não funfa
<Elfon> vou deixar isso pra lá
<Elfon> vou instalar pelo wine mesmo
<Elfon> se funfar vai...se não...uma porcaria a menos
<Rudolf_> kkkkkkkk
<LeandroLuiz> esse é o espirito..
<Elfon> Rudolf_: sempre que me perguntam de windows eu respondo: "drogas não levam a nada."...a cada dia concordo com isto mais ainda
<Rudolf_> Elfon: cara, você quer jogar
<Rudolf_> Elfon: windows funciona
<rafael>  
<rafael> putz
<Rudolf_> Elfon: não me faz sentido esse nhenhenhem de "drogas não levam a nada" se você quer/precisa/tem necessidade de usar um programa feito para windows
<Elfon> é como vc ter uma ferrari e te obrigarem a andar numa estrada com buracos igual queijo
<Rudolf_> Elfon: mas você não joga e dirige ao mesmo tempo
<Rudolf_> Elfon: quando for jogar, pare a ferrari
<Rudolf_> Elfon: quando parar de jogar, volte a pilotar a ferrari
<andre_> hi..do u speak portuguese
<Rudolf_> andre_: sim, falamos
<Rudolf_> andre_: o BR do nome do canal não lhe diz algo?
<Rudolf_> andre_: ou o tópico do canal...
<andre_> desculpe n prestei atencao
<andre_> instalei a versao 12,04 por dvd
<Rudolf_> andre_: versão veeeelha hein
<andre_> qdo faco o upgrade para nova versao da um erro e nemconsigo ligar o computador
<andre_> alguem pode me ajudar
<Rudolf_> andre_: instale a versão mais nova
<andre_> 1 x que saio do windows
<Rudolf_> andre_: versão antiga vai dar pau mesmo
<andre_> como faco
<andre_> meu sistema operacional agora e este
<Rudolf_> andre_: faça download da iso em www.ubuntu.org
<andre_> posso dowload parar o computador e dps instalar por la
<Rudolf_> andre_: grave o dvd
<Rudolf_> andre_: ou pendrive
<Rudolf_> andre_: e refaça como fez com a 12.04
<andre_> ok ...desculpe nao sou expert
<andre_> para gravar o dvd baixo para o desktop e copio
<Rudolf_> andre_: use um programa para gravar imagem [como nero]
<Rudolf_> andre_: se você só copiar para o dvd não funciona
<andre_> podia me dizer como fazer no nero...
<andre_> como disse meu sistema operacional e esse agora
<andre_> nunca salvei imagem
<Rudolf_> andre_: não tem nero para linux
<Rudolf_> andre_: alias tem, mas use o k3b
<Rudolf_> andre_: abra-o e peça para gravar imagem
<Rudolf_> andre_: indique a imagem e depois o dvd
<Rudolf_> andre_: clique em gravar
<andre_> baixo essou a 14a 15,04
<Rudolf_> andre_: tem um monte de video e how to na net para utilizar o k3b ou qualqer outro tipo de ferramenta
<Rudolf_> andre_: a última
<andre_> ok..vou tentar ..obrigado
<andre_> atualizar simplismente vai dar pau ne
<Rudolf_> andre_: disponha
<Rudolf_> andre_: sim, atualização de versão no ubuntu é uma merda
<andre_> ok...obrigado
<andre_> abcos
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<MB_> Olá! Gostaria de ajuda para instalar o Ubuntu no meu notebook, considerando que preciso manter o Windows também por motivos profissionais. Alguém pode me instruir?
<astroo-> MB_  ola
<astroo-> por duplo boot
<MB_> Sim. Pesquisei por tutoriais na internet e dizia que poderia dar problema pela BIOS ser UEFI
<astroo-> sim
<Rudolf_> MB_: já leu algum guia? qual a dúvida sobre o guia?
<speedfranca> Boa tarde pessoal!
<astroo-> ola
<Rudolf_> speedfranca: tarde
<speedfranca> Tarde Rudolf_
<speedfranca> aproveitar a deixa...
<MB_> Não achei nenhum guia confiável
<speedfranca> a minha internet aqui em casa fica um lixo de vez em quando... formatei todos os micro semana passada mas ainda tá capenga...
<Rudolf_> MB_: de 0 a 100
<speedfranca> ai queria saber se tem algum programa q eu possa instalar no ubuntu pra monitorar o uso de internet de cada micro
<speedfranca> ?
<Rudolf_> MB_: quantos pontos você se daria sobre o seu conhecimento em linux?
<speedfranca> sei que tem como ver o q seu micro esta trafegando... mas e da rede? tem como? Não tenho servidor.. apenas um roteador
<Rudolf_> speedfranca: zabbix
<Rudolf_> speedfranca: você pode monitorar via o zabbix-agent em cada micro
<Rudolf_> speedfranca: o consumo de cada um
<Rudolf_> speedfranca: o acesso a hosts/url somente via proxy
<speedfranca> hummm... tem q ser micro a micro
<speedfranca> já imaginava :(
<Rudolf_> speedfranca: TEM é relativo
<Rudolf_> speedfranca: se você colocar um firewall/router/proxy você pode centralizar nele
<Rudolf_> speedfranca: mas em nenhum dos casos é trivial
<speedfranca> q tem uns micro em windows ai sempre fico com a pulga atras da orelha por conta de virus comendo banda
<speedfranca> pra conectar teria q ter sempre esse micro servidor ligado...
<Rudolf_> speedfranca: sim
<Rudolf_> com certeza
<speedfranca> beleza.. entendi.. valeu Rudolf... como sempre vc dando uma mão
<Rudolf_> speedfranca: sempre que possível
<Rudolf_> speedfranca: perguntas claras são mais fáceis de ajudar
<speedfranca> a
#ubuntu-br 2015-08-29
<hggdh> dmesg|tail
<shallwe> boa noite galera
<astroo-> ola
<shallwe> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<shallwe> que maravilha que está esse kubunt15.04 :)
<shallwe> pena que o firefox ta engasgando mas tudo bem, não usava ele mesmo
<shallwe> deve ser os efeitos que esta deixando ele lento nao é normal isso
<astroo-> depende da memoria que tens
<astroo-> e chip video
<shallwe> resolvido tirei aquela transparencia que ele faz quando vc move a janela, nunca entendi esse efeito kkk
<shallwe> agora ta perfeito o firefox :)
<astroo-> bom
<shallwe> apesar dos efeitos ele parece bem leve
<luiz_> ola
<luiz_> socorro
<luiz_> me ajudem
<astroo-> ol
<Guest57697> ola
<astroo-> ola
<Guest57697> boa noite
<astroo-> diz a duvida sempre
<Guest57697> to com um problema
<Guest57697> quero atualizar meu ubuntu
<astroo-> diz que versao
<astroo-> mas ja pode ser tarde na hora para ajudas
<Guest57697> mas meus pendrives o ubunto que estou agora nao ta dando para criar um disco de inicializaçao
<Guest57697> 13.04
<astroo-> muito antigo
<astroo-> que pc tens?
<Guest57697> pois é
<Guest57697> um amd phenom x6
<Guest57697> 4 de ram e 250 hd
<astroo-> tenta a ultima versao
<Guest57697> ja baixei
<Guest57697> mas nao tenho nem um dvd aki para quimar
<astroo-> no site do ubuntu diz como instalar
<Guest57697> onde?
<astroo-> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-ubuntu-desktop
<Guest57697> isso dai sei fazer
<Guest57697> o meu problema e que estou usando o 13.04 e queria atualizar
<Guest57697> e nao tenho como quimar uma midia nem criar um disco
<Guest57697> entende?
<astroo-> ok
<Guest57697> e update-manager ta dando falha ao baixar informaçoes do repositorio verificar sua conecçao com a internet
<astroo-> ve o privado
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<shallwe> Guest57697: oi, resolveu seu caso?
<astroo-> nao
<shallwe> é só ele fazer update via terminal nao da?
<astroo-> ate que vou sair
<Guest57697> me ajuda shallwe
<shallwe> Guest57697: e não funciona no terminal?
<shallwe> Guest57697: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<shallwe> lembrando que sempre é bom salvar suas coisas importantes
<Guest57697> ta indo
<Guest57697> nao tenho nada aki ainda
<shallwe> a bom
<shallwe> ele deve fazer um update pro ubuntu 15.04
<Guest57697> tomata
<Guest57697> tomara
<Guest57697> esse nao da erros nao ne
<Guest57697> ?
<Guest57697> esta em 2% quando terminar eu volto
<shallwe> Guest57697: ele faz o upgrade
<shallwe> blz
<shallwe> vai com fé )
<shallwe> pq pode demorar kkk
<novato_br> hi, people
<novato_br> qual é o melhor gerenciador de passwords para linux?
<Tza2f> Estou tentando entra na pasta do papers please pelo wine. Estou usando o terminal mas estou digitando errado algo. Eu escrevi "cd /home/[nome-do-pc]/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files\ (x86)/". Não sei como entrar na program files x86. Alguém ajuda?
<Tza2f> já consegui
<novato_br> eh foda essa gambiarra
<novato_br> usar softwares win no linux
<novato_br> maldito dx
<shallwe> uepa bom dia
<Guest92279> bom dia a todos
<Guest92279> Sou iniciante no linux. Gostaria de saber como fazemos para adicionar um atalho de um executável no lnacador
<Guest92279> lançador
<shallwe> Guest92279: olá, vc diz um atalho na barra do lado?
<shallwe> na esquerda?
<Guest92279> isso... o pessoal chama de lançador
<shallwe> é muito fácil, vc executa o programa
<shallwe> ai quando vc executar ele ele irá aparecer o ícone na barra do lado certo?
<shallwe> então vc clica com o botao direito em cima do ícone, e escolhe "fixar aqui" ou algo assim, que aí seu ícone ficará sempre ali
<shallwe> botao direito nos ícones se quiseres tirar eles, tem a opção de remover também
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<shallwe> bom dia :)
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem:) ?
<shallwe> claro tudo ótimo sabadão
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve :)
<shallwe> e eu instalei o kubuntu 15.04 ta que é uma blz aqui no meu note, bem mais rápido que o ubuntu
<shallwe> só falta eu descobrir pq diabos meu firefox fica ocupando sempre 50% do processador kkk
<mirqui> já usei kubuntu , bonito , mas dava uns bugs
<shallwe> mirqui: sim no começo era cheio de bug mas agora até que tá bom, não travou nenhuma vez ainda nem apareceu bug
<shallwe> só talvez alguns programas que você use fique meio estranho, estou testando ainda
<mirqui> da bugs com ícones na área de trabalho
<mirqui> e algumas atualizações , mesmo tentando forçar elas
<Guest92279> funcionou a dica. Fico grato a todos.
<shallwe> Guest92279: tranquilo :)
<Guest92279> Vou nessa ...  Paz e bem a todos.
<shallwe> tranquilo
<shallwe> alguém sabe como é mesmo o nome daquele tocador de video bem leve e que é renovado? novo media player algo assim?
<shallwe> movie player?
<shallwe> mvp agora não lembro mas tinha uma sigla assim
<elvis__> queria a ajuda de vcs, baixei o popcorn no site e nao sei com instalar :/ alguem pode me dar um dica
<shallwe> elvis__: geralmente vc nao instala ele, vóc s executa
<elvis__> os arquivo do site ja foram todos baixados, mas como eu executo ele
<elvis__> ?
<shallwe> vc sabe executar pelo terminal?
<liberie> http://www.edivaldobrito.com.br/popcorn-time-no-ubuntu-ou-debian/
<liberie> elvis__: da uma olhada ai
<liberie> ;)
<shallwe> cuidado o Rudolf chegou!
<shallwe> bom dia
<elvis__> ja tente deste modo so que sempre a erro
<shallwe> elvis__: calma aí eu acabei de baixar vamos ver, gosto de olhar os seriados :)
<elvis__> 'ppa:webupd8team/popcorntime'. Please check that the PPA name or format is correct.
<elvis__> pelo terminal da isso
<elvis__> queria tentar de outro modo ja que baixei do site mesmo
<Rudolf> shallwe: 8(
<elvis__> ;'(
<shallwe> elvis__: só descompactar e executar
<shallwe> tem um arquivo lá executável
<elvis__> o install ne?
<shallwe> elvis__: só abrir o terminal nessa pasta e executar
<shallwe> "./Popcorn-Time"
<elvis__> como?
<elvis__> o como mando e sudo apt-gate escut?
<mirqui> é um arquivo binário acho , por isso que tem o ponto e a barra
<elvis__> Popcorn-Time-0.3.8-3-Linux-32.tar.xz
<elvis__> este e nome da pasta
<elvis__> a pasta de install nao instala :(
<shallwe> elvis__: vc extraiu a pasta certo?
<shallwe> isso é um arquivo compactado, vc tem que extrair ele, ai ele irá criar uma pasta com o mesmo nome
<Rudolf> elvis__: você não leu a documentação do arquivo antes de fazer o download?
<elvis__> no site nao fala nada
<Rudolf> elvis__: e se eu achar?
<Rudolf> ou melhor
<elvis__> ai eu vou ler e ver com
<Rudolf> como pode usar um programa que é tão ruim que não tem documentação
<elvis__> gosto de ver filmes
<shallwe> Rudolf: é o popcorntime kkk
<elvis__> ele e ruim
<elvis__> ?
<Rudolf> vocês estão sabendo que a casa do popôcornô time está caindo né?
<shallwe> elvis__: vc fez lá?
<shallwe> extraiu a pasta?
<elvis__> sim
<shallwe> ok entra nela agora
<shallwe> terão os arquivos lá correto?
<elvis__> sim
<elvis__> na pasta
<shallwe> isso
<elvis__> no que esta escrito install
<shallwe> não esse não
<elvis__> abre o bloco de notas
<shallwe> é complicado instalar
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkk
<shallwe> sabe abrir o terminal nessa pasta?
<elvis__> o terminal sei abrir na pasta nao kk
<elvis__> copio o que esta no bloco
<elvis__> ?
<shallwe> vc ta no ubuntu 15.04?
<elvis__> e coloco no terminal
<shallwe> elvis__: calma manolo não é pra copiar nada !
<elvis__> 14.04
<elvis__> ta bem
<shallwe> tem um arquivo ai chamado Popcon-Time certo?
<elvis__> tem
<elvis__> olhaaa
<Rudolf> hueheiheiheiuheiuhe
<shallwe> o certo seria executar pela terminal
<elvis__> abril
<Rudolf> maio
<shallwe> entao
<Rudolf> junho
<Rudolf> nhlho
<Rudolf> *julho
<shallwe> era só dar um duplo clique
<elvis__> kk
<Rudolf> shallwe: windows?
<shallwe> problema é que alguns arquivos vc tem que ver o que está acontecendo no terminal para ver se irão funcionar
<elvis__> me fala qual comendo usar para abrir pelo terminal
<elvis__> ?
<shallwe> Rudolf: não, ubuntu mesmo, aquele sistema que as pessoas usam quando não querem usar windows :)
<elvis__> eu
<Rudolf> shallwe: mas dão dois cliques igual no windows
<shallwe> kkkk sim Rudolf
<elvis__> tipo to  3 dias no ubunto
<shallwe> é o padrão
<shallwe> até no MAC e assim
<elvis__> to lendo muito no viva ao linux
<shallwe> elvis__: seguinte
<Rudolf> shallwe: mac e windows que se foda não?
<elvis__> que
<shallwe> elvis__: no ubuntu tem o gerenciador de pacotes
<shallwe> vc já usou ele?
<elvis__> nao
<elvis__> kk
<shallwe> ele ta ai na barra do lado, vc instala tudo por lá
<shallwe> abre ai pra vc ver procura
<shallwe> muito mais fácil e seguro
<elvis__> sim a central de programas ne
<elvis__> ?
<shallwe> isso mesmo
<elvis__> pois e ja achei um editor de video muito bom la
<elvis__> mas no dia nao achei
<elvis__> o popcorn
<shallwe> tem muit coisa
<shallwe> sim popcorn não terá lá, na realidade popcorn não é legal :)
<elvis__> ahh so tem
<elvis__> coisas legais ne?
<shallwe> mas o resto tem tudo
<shallwe> é legais digo de "legalmente"
<elvis__> tipo o skipe e feinho no linux
<elvis__> kk
<shallwe> skype tem
<elvis__> mas ta bem pratico
<shallwe> sim é da microsoft, ela não quer deixar de dar suporte mas tb nao vai caprichar pra linux :)
<shallwe> mas funciona bem tudo video etc
<elvis__> sim vc sabe de algum app que grava as conversas ainda nao achei
<shallwe> grava no skype?
<elvis__> isso
<Rudolf> elvis__: só paga
<shallwe> não lembro, mas vc pode tentar achar aí
<Rudolf> elvis__: lembrando que o tráfego é criptografado e p2p
<Rudolf> elvis__: apenas empresas que comprarem a chave da M$ podem utilizar esse sniffer de conversa
<shallwe> Rudolf: mas de repente algo que grave direto no alsa ou pulse não?
<shallwe> algo mais caseiro digamos
<Rudolf> shallwe: alsa? pulse?
<Rudolf> shallwe: nops, não há
<shallwe> ta bom, na saída do som :)
<elvis__> o que e p2p?
<Rudolf> shallwe: a não ser que você esteja falando de gravar conversas pessoais
<Rudolf> shallwe: dá para usar o recordmydesktop
<Rudolf> elvis__: peer to peer
<Rudolf> elvis__: você tem quantos anos, mal lhe pergunte?
<shallwe> Rudolf: a sim mas foi oq eu imaginei kkk, que fosse na conversa mesmo
<elvis__> sao conversas minha eu tenho um podcast
<Rudolf> shallwe: eu estava pensando em algo como aimsniff
<Rudolf> elvis__: recordmydesktop
<Rudolf> shallwe: eu viajei na maionese
<shallwe> elvis__: é isso que o Rudolf disse é legal deve gravar todos os sons que vc está escutndo no momento
<elvis__> tenho 19
<shallwe> e pq o nuck de elvis?
<elvis__> e meu nome mesmo
<elvis__> kk
<Rudolf> elvis__: p2p é um protocolo muito usado no compartilhamento de arquivos, antigo emule, ares, etc
<shallwe> a bom interessante
<Rudolf> elvis__: atualmente é utilizado pelo skype para conversar
<Rudolf> elvis__: a conexão não é centralizada
<elvis__> obg rudolf
<elvis__> desculpe minha burrice
<Rudolf> elvis__: e você conecta diretamente com o seu colega (ip-a-ip)
<shallwe> elvis__: dá uma vasculhada la na centra de programas tem tudo lá
<Rudolf> elvis__: burrice não, ignorância
<Rudolf> elvis__: burrice é impacada, ignorância pode ser vencida com a vontade de aprender
<shallwe> qualquer coisa que vc nao goste é só desinstalar
<Rudolf> elvis__: apenas tome cuidado ao desinstalar algo que você não entenda para que serve
<elvis__> compreendi
<shallwe> elvis__: eu aconselho a baixar tudo pelo proprio gerenciador ai que estás a usar
<shallwe> Rudolf: qual era mesmo o nome daquele player remodelado? MPV? MVP?
<elvis__> eu uso o play clementi
<elvis__> vc recomendam algum outro
<elvis__> ?
<shallwe> é pra video o que eu procuro um leve
<shallwe> se vc tem um pc mais ou menos recomendo o vlc mesmo
<Rudolf> shallwe: mpv
<shallwe> Rudolf: aaa bom valeu vou ver aqui :)
<elvis__> vlc e bom para videos
<elvis__> tenho ele
<elvis__> e bom mesmo
<shallwe> sim tem o mpv tb bem leve
<elvis__> mpv e para musica?
<shallwe> uso o padrão mesmo, hoje em dia tem muitos por ai fazendo a mesma coisa
<shallwe> eu uso kde então uso o do lobo
<shallwe> amarok
<shallwe> mpv é pra tudo, mais pra vídeo
<shallwe> mas player de música vai do gosto pois tem vários
<elvis__> a este clementine que achei e bom
<elvis__> eu goste pena que nao tem feed
<shallwe> sim já usei ele
<shallwe> tem vários plugins pra ele também acha a letra da música etc
<elvis__> vou aprendendo mas
<elvis__> e logo vou esta bem melhor
<elvis__> vou pegar unas aulas
<elvis__> para melhorar neste sistema
<shallwe> não tem erro e qualquer  coisa a comunidade do ubuntu deve ser a maior por ai
<shallwe> qualquer coisa se acha procurando na internet tb
<elvis__> isso ai
<elvis__> muito obg pela ajuda
<elvis__> queria saber uma outra coisa a ultima o que vcs usam para baixar torrent
<elvis__> ?
<shallwe> tranquilo vai com fé
<shallwe> o padrão do sustema
<shallwe> sistema
<shallwe> já tem aí, só dá uma busca nas opção dele pra ligar a criptografia
<elvis__> pq ligar a criptografia?
<shallwe> pq algumas operadores bloqueiam ele ai fica lento sua conexão
<shallwe> mas se vc nao tem problema com isso, então não precisa
<shallwe> bloqueiam torrent, não o programa em só claro
<elvis__> vou procurar com ligo isso
<shallwe> isso quando vc abrir o programa de torrent vai nas opção está lá, tem até a opção de forçar criptografia tanto faz
<elvis__> ahh
<elvis__> achei
<elvis__> haha
<elvis__> obg
<elvis__> de vdd
<shallwe> :) sem problemas
<elvis__> e so fechar a aba?
<elvis__> kk
<Rudolf> shallwe: hoje a estrelinha do melhor suporte é sua
<Rudolf> shallwe: parabéns, funcionário do dia
<shallwe> Rudolf: valeu :) mas daqui a pouco mando todo mundo a pu% que %@$% e vou almoçar com a patroa, ta quase pronto
<shallwe> o que eu mais queria era poder ajudar no projeto do inkscape, mas depois de ver essa tela: http://postimg.org/image/3v4pdw6yx/
<shallwe> me da medo kkkk
<shallwe> inkscape é todo feito em gtk, não tem como mudar ele pra qt ou outro
<shallwe> como é que eles fazem uma propriedade de texto de um programa ocupar metade da tela? kkkk
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Gabriel_> Quando dou boot pelo pen driver e seleciono para instalar ou testar o ubuntu o notebook reinicia, alguem pode me ajudar?
<IDJ> Quando eu uso qualquer drive da nvidia e reinicio o pc, dá ACPI PCC PROBE FAILED. Depois a tela fica preta e não iniciar mais. O que pode ser o problema?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<elyadv1960> ola pessoal, baixei o arquivo ISO como gero um cd de boot no windows para instalá-lo
<FernandoBasso> elyadv1960: Grave a iso normalmente.
<FernandoBasso> Clique com o botão direito na imagem, e procure pela opção de gravar no CD.
<astroo-> ola
<FernandoBasso> astroo-: Olá.
<astroo-> ola
<elyadv1960> então é só copiar e colar no cd , não é?
<FernandoBasso> elyadv1960: Não sei os passos exatos no windows.
<FernandoBasso> Sei que deves "gravar/queimar" a .iso, como se diz.
<elyadv1960> ok vou fazer
<elyadv1960>  pq ja tinha o ubuntu instalado  fui atualizar, creio que nao terminou legal, e agora o GRUB me da a opcao de recovery mode
<FernandoBasso> elyadv1960: Estranho...
<elyadv1960> estou gravando o iso no dvd vou tentar reinstalar
<Cunha> Você atualizou o Ubuntu e entrou no Recovery Mode?
<elyadv1960>  pois é, acho que desliguei enquanto estava atualizando. agora estou reinstalando a partir do ISO
<Cunha> Entendo. Não vai perder os arquivos?
#ubuntu-br 2015-08-30
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Cesarmax10> Help
<dhclient> /mode $me +x
 * novato_br listening to Polnyi? Rassvet (Alex Polovnikov Remix)
<dhclient> /mode $me +p
<htr123> .
<dhclient> Uma pergunta meio nada a ver com o ubuntu mas, alguém de vcs conhece algum serviço semelhante ao netflix, só que de graça?
<conoplex> meu ubuntu nao quer inicializar so fica na tela carregando ...... e nun passa disso oq posso fazer?
<conoplex> alguem ta ai pra me ajudar ?
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Ramon_> Boa tarde, galera!
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<dhclient> olá
<astroo-> ola
<Samuel> Boa noite.
<astroo-> ola
<Samuel> Como instalar um aplicativo?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<hggdh> oh hasty people
<Drashta> Qual comando de reconectar?
<Drashta> Irc
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pesla possivel resposta de alguem
<elyadv1960> apos reinstalar ubuntu 14.10 meu teclado ficou louco.Onde mudo para padrao Abnt?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pesla possivel resposta de alguem
<elyadv1960> como mudo o lay out do teclado. aparece portuguese (brazil, nativo)
<omelete> opções de teclado, idioma
<elyadv1960> onde encontro esta opção: opções de teclado,idioma?
<elyadv1960> ainda não encontrei a opção: opções de teclado idioma
<barna> elyadv1960, configurações do sistema>teclado>entrada de texto (em baixo, parece um link)> simbolo +
<barna> elyadv1960, perto do relogio em geral tem uma seletor de idiomas tb.
<elyadv1960>   deu certo ... obrigado galera!
<astroo-> ok
#ubuntu-br 2016-08-29
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<dartf> Boa tarde
<dartf> recuperei uns arquivo com o photorec, mas o mesmo separou tudo em varios diretorios, como posso está verificando cada diretorio e movendo o arquivo com a mesma extensao para um unico local?
<rafael> dartf, use o testdisk
<Anx13ty> Olá pessoal, boa tarde
<alunos> sas
<alunos_> ALO
<alunos_> CAPETA
<alunos_> INFERNO
<alunos_> alo
<alunos_> responde
<alunos__> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<alunos> gay
<alunos_> NU
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-08-30
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-08-31
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-09-01
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Lampion> Boa tarde galera, alguém sabe como alterar configurações avançadas do mouse no mais novo ubuntu?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-09-02
<uotzap> Alguém já teve problema com wlan0 desconectando e eventualmente reconecta?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<uotzap> Só pra complementar eu uso uma Qualcomm e meu Ubuntu é o 14.04
<uotzap> astroo-: tudo bem
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Raphael> não estou conseguindo visualizar sites em flash nem no chromium e nem no firefox. alguem pode me ajudar?
<Raphael> não estou conseguindo visualizar sites em flash nem no chromium e nem no firefox. alguem pode me ajudar?
<aedigital> eu uso o chrome
<aedigital> pesado bagarai, mas normalmente exibe tudo que roda em flash
<ubnu> alguem me ajuda
<ubnu> E: The package astah-community needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<ubnu> instalei ele por .deb ai fui instalar outro programa pelo apt-get deu esse erro
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-09-03
<johnmi> Boa noite
<johnmi> Alguem com muita boa vontade poderia me ajudar, pois, nao estou aguentando mais...
<astroo-> ola
<johnmi> Depois de comprado um notebook Dell Inspiron, começou os meus problemas depois de atualizar para o Ubuntu 16.04.
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem menos eu
<astroo-> diz o erro
<johnmi> Sinceramente, nao estou aguentando mais, minha paciencia esgotou, e nunca tive problema com o Ubuntu, mas dessa vez... Primeiro o wifi, não funciona, aparece: device not ready. Então eu optei em utilizar o cabo no notebook, funcionou, mas há um problema: A rede fica caindo.
<johnmi> Hoje quando acabei de ligar o notebook, ele conectou, mas caiu umas 3 vezes, e agora simplesmente, não conecta mais.
<johnmi> Já tentei reiniciar o Network Manager, e nada...
<johnmi> Tiro o cabo e coloco demais, reinicio o sistema, mas não sei o que houve, não está conectando nem mesmo o cabo ethernet.
<johnmi> Simplesmente, do nada parou de funcionar, ou seja, agora nem internet tenho mais no Ubuntu.
<johnmi> Aqui agora, estou em outro notebook. Então vou tentar colocar aqui as informações do lshw -class network
<johnmi> Eu preciso pelo menos conectar a internet por cabo.
<johnmi> *-network
<johnmi> description> Ethernet interface, product> RTL8101/2/6E PCI Express Fast/Gigabit  Ethernet controller
<astroo-> johnmi le o privado
<Geese_Howard> e já foi
<Geese_Howard> kkkkk
<zamack> o ubuntu teve alguma atualização ???
<astroo-> quando?
<zamack> o gráfico ficou um pouco diferente
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem mas a hora nao ajuda
<zamack> eu coloquei o comando apt-get update & apt-get upgrade e as letras das pastas de documentos mudaram e outras coisas aqui
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<hggdh> letras das pastas?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-09-04
<gkk> #vivaolinux
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<maxcell_> olá
<Romildo_Vitorino> maxcell_ bom dia!
<maxcell_> iai blz?
<maxcell_> bom dia
<Romildo_Vitorino> blz
<Zatara> Bom dia...
<Zatara> Sou novo no Linux, e estou adorando ser um usuário linux...  Gostaria de ser mais do que isso...  Os amigos poderiam me orientar por onde começar?
<KurtKraut> Zatara, Você está usando todos os dias e tentando fazer tudo que precisa no Linux em vez de fazê-lo em outro sistema?
<Zatara> estou sim, porém ainda limitado com algumas coisas
<Zatara> tento fazer algumas coisas pelo terminal, mais queria ir mais além...
<Zatara> li alguns arquivos, mais queria saber da opnião dos colegas que tem mais experiência
<Zatara> por onde devo começar
<KurtKraut> Zatara, Eu comecei em 1999 e tanta coisa mudou que nem sei o que te dizer :D
<KurtKraut> Zatara, Começando do modo antigo, dando ênfase no terminal, eu sugiro a você a leitura do Guia Foca Linux.
<KurtKraut> Zatara, Algumas coisas de lá não devem se aplicar mais mas a esmagadora maioria creio que sim
<Zatara> vou baixar o guia...
<Zatara> achei muito interessante a história de como surgiu, e vou tentar ver se também consigo achar algo para contribuir também em termo de desenvolvimento
<KurtKraut> Zatara, Não é exagero dizer que Linux mudou minha vida para melhor. Recomendo fortemente você seguir essa trilha
<Zatara> eu estou gostando, tem algumas coisas que ainda estou me adaptando, mais com ajuda dos colegas estou conseguindo me adaptar
<Zatara> cansei do ambiente windows e suas limitações
<KurtKraut> Zatara, Bem, aqui no Linux a limitação não costuma ser o sistema e sim você :P
<Zatara> é facil conseguir participar de algum projeto?
<Zatara> em termo de desenvolvimento?
<Zatara> apenas para ajuda e aprendizado..
<KurtKraut> Zatara, sim, muito.
<sud3sk> Olá boa tarde
<Romildo_Vitorino> boa tarde
 * sud3sk concorda
<dark> oi
<dark> alguem ae
<GesrobDR> Ow
<dark> eae man
<dark> ta ae?
<GesrobDR> S
<dark> vc programa?
<dark> manja de linux?
<GesrobDR> Diz aí o que vc quer
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<GesrobDR> Olá
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2017-08-28
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Atomic_q50j8> ...
<rossi> Alguem sabe se tem canal do Mint BR?
<rossi> Alguem sabe me informar o canal do Mint Br?
<j0w> eu sei
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-08-29
<mmarconm> xGrind: \o
<xGrind> mmarconm, o/
<mmarconm> xGrind: hj configurei no lubuntu 30 maquinas usando ltsp, boot pxe, cara perfeito
<mmarconm> agora vou implementar no ubuntu server ldap
<mmarconm> ubuntu 17.04 tava com uns bugs tive que fazer uns reports, mas claro n e lts neh rsrsr n da para reclamar xD
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mmarconm> Olar xD
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-08-30
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<nelson777>  /j #networking
<MaxBarroso> ol'a
<MaxBarroso> alguem que nao seja bot?
<MaxBarroso> tudo bot? serio?
<LeandroLuiz> tudo bot
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> esta e a ultima semana que procuro ajuda para o meu super projeto cultural gratis https://civilcultural.wordpress.com/em-portugues/ se quiseres da a programadores conhecidos para a internet nao ser controlado por bots e ma qualidade alem que quase nao haver conversas em grandes grupos
#ubuntu-br 2017-08-31
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Megabyte> Alguém aqui fala português de Portugal?
<Megabyte> (Nativo)
<danilo> Megabyte: o astroo- é de Portugal, mas ele só entra a noite
<Megabyte> Ah :(
<Fred_R> alguem ai lembra daquela empresa DSGX ?
<Fred_R> sabem se ela ainda opera?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<x__> astroo-, Boa noite
<x__> astroo-, você está aí?
<astroo-> ola sempre
<x__> astroo-, Deixa eu te perguntar: como os portugueses falam "caixa de marchas"? É a mesma coisa?
<x__> primeira marcha, segunda marcha, marcha-ré, ponto morto...
#ubuntu-br 2017-09-01
<MaxBarroso> Alow tem alguem de verdade aqui ou eh todo mundo bot?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> sou sempre 1 pessoa
<MaxBarroso> ah ta, que bom.
<astroo-> es novo aqui?
<MaxBarroso> no freenode?
<MaxBarroso> sou
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<MaxBarroso> valeu
<MaxBarroso> tambem sou novo (novamente) no ubuntu
<MaxBarroso> acho que a ultima vez que usei foi a ubuntu 7
<astroo-> le o privado
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-09-02
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-09-03
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2018-08-27
<xdoctor> Celso: Boa noite. voce e da antiga 2801?
#ubuntu-br 2018-08-28
<Celso> xdoctor: sou
<Celso> slac
#ubuntu-br 2018-08-29
<wizard_> hello
#ubuntu-br 2019-08-26
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :) ?
<denisbr> mirqui, boa tarde
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<denisbr> tudo certo
<mirqui> isso que serve :)
<mirqui> e ai , fazendo o que ?
<denisbr> trabalhando
<mirqui> eu aqui tbm vou fazer a obrigação , vou tomar um banho :)
<mirqui> boa tarde 2 :)
<valeyard> tarrrrrrrde
<mirqui> tarde , tudo bem :) ?
#ubuntu-br 2019-08-27
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<l3nny> Opa!
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<hggdh> bons dias
<mirqui> bom dia e bom almoço a todos , até :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<L0Ck3D> tarde
<L0Ck3D> calor do caramba
<mirqui> ahaha aqui tbm
<mirqui> no tempo do inverno , mas são pedro acordou de bom humor :)
<L0Ck3D> e agora que está começando o período seco por aqui
<L0Ck3D> ainda vai esquentar muito
<mirqui> tú está aonde ? região ?
<L0Ck3D> diz tu primeiro
<L0Ck3D> huehuehuehue
<mirqui> sul , arescem um solzinho gostoso para não bater dente de frio :)
<L0Ck3D> ah sim
<L0Ck3D> norte
<L0Ck3D> partes do sul é chuva todo dia
<L0Ck3D> chuvaville
<mirqui> haa , ai normal o calorão
<mirqui> alfaville ?
<L0Ck3D> Joinville --> Chuvaville
<mirqui> ahaha rio grande rs :)
<L0Ck3D> SC
<L0Ck3D> tenho um amigo de lá
<L0Ck3D> reclama todo dia da chuva
<L0Ck3D> diz que todo dia chove
<mirqui> baa , mesmo que eu , não gosto de frio
<L0Ck3D> ai o pessoal deu esse apelido carinhoso
<mirqui> mas chuva e frio , velho nimguém merece
<mirqui> aqui em casa está tudo mofado
<L0Ck3D> rapaz, até umas semanas atrás era chuva todo dia
<mirqui> e olha que nem choveu tanto assim
<L0Ck3D> aí está quantos ° agora?
<mirqui> acho que uns 20
<L0Ck3D> hmmm
<L0Ck3D> 20° por aí é agradável?
<mirqui> ahaha claro , filezinho
<L0Ck3D> aqui nunca chegou aos 20°
<L0Ck3D> huehuehuehue
<mirqui> teve um dia que fez 1 com sensação de -15
<L0Ck3D> taporra
<L0Ck3D> nessas horas que um AMD é uma boa
<L0Ck3D> huehuehuehue
<mirqui> aqui é intel
<L0Ck3D> x2
<mirqui> mas cuido a temperatura
<mirqui> psensor
<L0Ck3D> eu estava comendo há pouco, comendo e suando ao mesmo tempo
<L0Ck3D> kkkk
<mirqui> já almocei faz tempo
<L0Ck3D> pois é, é que eu estava assistindo a um ep de um anime enquanto comia
<L0Ck3D> huehuehuehue
<mirqui> que é ep ?
<L0Ck3D> episódio
<mirqui> haa
<mirqui> não curto muito
<mirqui> mas gosto do akira
<L0Ck3D> old
<L0Ck3D> excelente
<mirqui> dragon ball
<L0Ck3D> top
<L0Ck3D> vou tomar um banho... tirar o suor do corpo...
<mirqui> então bom banho , eu já fiz a obrigação semanal ahaha
<mirqui> banho com frio só no domingo :)
#ubuntu-br 2019-08-29
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2019-08-30
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<L0Ck3D> boa
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<L0Ck3D> tranks
<L0Ck3D> e por aí?
<mirqui> tudo bem graças a deus :)
<L0Ck3D> \o/
<mirqui> e ai , fazendo o que ?
<L0Ck3D> https://youtu.be/yzOW5flFG7c
<L0Ck3D> assistindo a uns vídeos no yt
<L0Ck3D> fiquei quebrando cabeça com uns scripts e não consegui
<L0Ck3D> ai parei
<L0Ck3D> huehuehuehue
<mirqui> scrpts para fazer o que ?
<L0Ck3D> aqueles de respostas
<L0Ck3D> por exemplo: esse link do yt
<L0Ck3D> joga o link e um segundo cliente ou bot faz a resposta
<L0Ck3D> mirqui http://hawkee.com/snippet/10113/
<L0Ck3D> esse aí
<L0Ck3D> copiei e colei
<mirqui> opa velho , como vc botou meu nick  ai ?
<mirqui> haa
<L0Ck3D> ?
<L0Ck3D> bem, o script parece que só funciona uma parte
<L0Ck3D> a parte de responder não vai
<L0Ck3D> não sei o porquê
<mirqui> opa , voltei , está chovendo , internet ruim
<L0Ck3D> huehuehuehue
<L0Ck3D> complicado
<mirqui> pq vc usa este script ?
<mirqui> preciso ir , outra hora falamos :) , até
#ubuntu-br 2019-08-31
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<lo1d> hellp
<lo1d> ola
<hggdh> ola
<lo1d> como vai
<lo1d> ?
<l01d> ola
<l01d> como voces estao
<l01d> exit
#ubuntu-br 2019-09-01
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<stenio> olá, alguém pode me dizer qual distribuição linux é mais usada em mainframe?
#ubuntu-br 2020-08-24
<Celso> Boa tarde!
#ubuntu-br 2020-08-25
<Celso> Boa tarde!
#ubuntu-br 2020-08-26
<Celso> Bom dia!
<Celso> Boa tarde!
#ubuntu-br 2020-08-27
<velho-novato> oi
<ni291187> voltei
<velho-novato> 0/
<velho-novato> Olá
<OERIAS> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cx62z1DZOVg
<Celso> Bom dia!
<velho-novato> olá
#ubuntu-br 2020-08-28
<OERIAS> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9hGvdMvDEg
<Celso> Bom dia!
#ubuntu-br 2020-08-29
<Celso> Boa tarde!
#ubuntu-br 2020-08-30
<velho-novato> olá
<Celso> ola
<velho-novato> bye galera
